# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Syrie vers la fin de la guerre

## atb

Bonjour  toutes et  tous,

Je souhaite ouvrir un sujet de discussion sur le sujet cit en titre. Jestime que cest important de sarrter quelques minutes pour essayer de comprendre ce qui se passe vraiment. Au moins en honneur aux centaines de milliers de morts innocents.

Je ne vais pas parler du dbut de la guerre et les lments dclencheurs. Car je suis sr que ce ntait pas  cause du mchant Assad. Des dictateurs et assoiffs de pouvoir y en a un paquet dans le monde
Mais je voulais savoir si vous avez remarqu que ces deniers jours on ne parle plus (mdia main stream) de daeach . Dune seule voix, on nous reparle dune dfaite des rebelles. 

Jai aussi constat que dans les mdias franais, peu importe lesquels, on parle, amrement  dune possible victoire du rgime. 

Comme si lhistoire se rpte. Mchants contre gentilles rvolutionnaires. Les vies des innocents ont si peu de valeur aux yeux des flux mdia main-stream ?

Bref, je voulais savoir si je suis fou, parano ou si vous avez aussi remarqu ce jeu de propagande ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Bref, je voulais savoir si je suis fou, parano


Ben non clairement pas, en mme temps c'est ultra flagrant.
Les mdias et les politiciens ne sont pas subtile.

a ce voit dans le lexique utilis.
Ils ne disent pas "*terroriste*" ils disent "*rebelle*".
Ils ne disent pas "*le gouvernement Syrien*" ils disent "*le rgime d'Assad*".
Ils ne disent pas "*l'arme Syrienne*" ils disent "*l'arme d'Assad*".

Il y a des grosses citations :
"Le front al-Nosra fait du bon boulot" _Laurent Fabius_.

Tout est fait pour que le peuple Franais soit du ct des terroristes contre le gouvernement Syrien.
Mais bon heureusement le gouvernement Syrien a rsist et les terroristes vont peut tre perdre, ce qui est souhaitable.

----------


## Jipt

> Les vies des innocents ont si peu de valeur aux yeux des flux mdia main-stream ?


La vie des gens n'a aucune valeur.

Sous-entendu (mais c'est moi qui rajoute) : elle est donc... inestimable.

----------


## Gunny

> Ben non clairement pas, en mme temps c'est ultra flagrant.
> Les mdias et les politiciens ne sont pas subtile.
> 
> a ce voit dans le lexique utilis.
> Ils ne disent pas "*terroriste*" ils disent "*rebelle*".
> Ils ne disent pas "*le gouvernement Syrien*" ils disent "*le rgime d'Assad*".
> Ils ne disent pas "*l'arme Syrienne*" ils disent "*l'arme d'Assad*".
> 
> Il y a des grosses citations :
> ...


Je te conseille d'aller donner un coup de main aux associations venant en aide aux rfugis et d'aller leur demander ce qu'ils pensent d'Assad. On ne peut pas vraiment aller plus  la source que les gens qui sont directement concerns.
Ici je ctoie pas mal de syriens  l'cole o j'apprends le danois (les cours sont donns gratuitement  tous les trangers), et outre qu'ils sont loin d'tre les chimpanzs aux yeux hagards que certains mdias aiment nous montrer, tout ce que j'ai entendu  propos d'Assad est qu'il est un boucher que tout le monde veut voir dehors. Les gens ne fuient pas la Syrie seulement  cause de Daesh. Ils fuient aussi, et mme principalement, Assad. C'est vrai pour les arabes et c'est encore plus vrai pour les kurdes qui sont oppresss par le rgime depuis trs longtemps.
Rponse d'un  qui on a demand si la Syrie n'est pas plus proche d'une monarchie avec le clan Assad : "j'aimerais bien, les rois ne massacrent pas leur propre peuple".
Un autre en cours, quand le prof nous demande ce que l'on veut pour Nol : "Je veux que Bachar Al Assad meure".
Donc perso, quand on parle de "l'arme d'Assad" ou "le rgime d'Assad", non, a ne me semble vraiment pas irraliste.

----------


## Ryu2000

Ouais bof...

Il y a plus de syriens qui soutiennent Assad face aux terroristes que l'inverse.
Aprs il y existe aussi des gens influenable...

Enfin bref, ils devraient voir ce qu'il adviendrait de leur nation si Assad venait  se faire anantir par les terroristes, ils ne gagneraient pas du tout au change.

Pour beaucoup de syriens Assad est un protecteur, par exemple pour les chrtiens (qui sont une minorit) :
TRIBUNE  Non, Bachar Al Assad nest pas le bouclier des Chrtiens dOrient  par Hind Kabawat

====
Ah mais j'avais mal lu !
a parle des "rfugis" !
Ouais alors eux a n'a strictement rien  voir...

Pendant une seconde j'ai cru que a parlait de Syriens en Syrie qui se plaignaient d'Assad et je trouvais que a ne collait pas !
Bon alors dj beaucoup de migrant se font passer pour des Syriens alors que ce n'est absolument pas le cas.
Forcment les migrants ont intrt  dire " ::calim2::  ::calim2::  ::calim2::  ouin ouin le mchant dictateur qui tue tout le monde  ::calim2::  ::calim2::  ::calim2:: " en plus c'est que l'UE veut entendre.
Ils vont pas dire "ce sont les rebelles aid entre autre par l'UE qui sont venu foutre la merde chez moi".

Je prfrerai entrer en contact avec des vrais Syriens plutt que des migrants.

Ce qui serait intressant c'est de faire une recherche pour savoir qui aide et finance ce grand mouvement organis de migrants.
Ils ont de la documentation, des cartes, plein d'informations utile pour entrer en Europe.

----------


## Marco46

> Ben non clairement pas, en mme temps c'est ultra flagrant.
> Les mdias et les politiciens ne sont pas subtile.
> 
> a ce voit dans le lexique utilis.
> Ils ne disent pas "*terroriste*" ils disent "*rebelle*".
> Ils ne disent pas "*le gouvernement Syrien*" ils disent "*le rgime d'Assad*".
> Ils ne disent pas "*l'arme Syrienne*" ils disent "*l'arme d'Assad*".
> 
> [...]
> ...


C'est bizarre de dnoncer une manipulation lexicale pour faire la mme dans le mme commentaire ...

Sinon pour ma part je pense que la simplification initiale c'est de considrer qu'il n'y a que deux camps, le rgime d'un ct et les rebelles / terroristes de l'autre. N'oublions pas que le point de dpart c'est le printemps arabe avec des manifestations monstres dans les rues syriennes qui ont t rprimes dans le sang par le rgime. C'est a le point de dpart. De ce point de vue le rgime d'Assad est criminel. La guerre civile a ouvert la voie aux islamistes pour s'infiltrer puis prendre le contrle de la rbellion. C'est tellement le bordel qu'un ministre des affaires trangres franais en vient  fliciter un groupe qui prne la charia.

Bref ...




> Pendant une seconde j'ai cru que a parlait de Syriens en Syrie qui se plaignaient d'Assad et je trouvais que a ne collait pas !
> Bon alors dj beaucoup de migrant se font passer pour des Syriens alors que ce n'est absolument pas le cas.
> Forcment les migrants ont intrt  dire " ouin ouin le mchant dictateur qui tue tout le monde " en plus c'est que l'UE veut entendre.
> Ils vont pas dire "ce sont les rebelles aid entre autre par l'UE qui sont venu foutre la merde chez moi".
> 
> Je prfrerai entrer en contact avec des vrais Syriens plutt que des migrants.
> 
> Ce qui serait intressant c'est de faire une recherche pour savoir qui aide et finance ce grand mouvement organis de migrants.
> Ils ont de la documentation, des cartes, plein d'informations utile pour entrer en Europe.


Franchement je sais pas  quoi tu tournes le midi mais faut vraiment que t'arrte, a te nique le cerveau.

----------


## TallyHo

> N'oublions pas que le point de dpart c'est le printemps arabe avec des manifestations monstres dans les rues syriennes qui ont t rprimes dans le sang par le rgime.


Tu fais erreur, a remonte  plus loin que a.




> Je te conseille d'aller donner un coup de main aux associations venant en aide aux rfugis et d'aller leur demander ce qu'ils pensent d'Assad. On ne peut pas vraiment aller plus  la source que les gens qui sont directement concerns.


Je suis un ancien bnvole du Secours Catholique, Restos et d'une petite association d'apprentissage pour les "trangers" (informatique, langue entre autres) et j'ai encore des contacts ou amis l-bas. Certains on particip  l'accueil de plusieurs rfugis depuis l'origine (l'Irak)... C'est marrant mais je n'ai pas du tout entendu la mme chose. J'ai mme eu le retour inverse  savoir que, avec le retour, c'est presque si des irakiens ne te disent pas que c'tait mieux avant l'intervention militaire (je ne dis pas idal mais mieux). La mme pour les syriens, certains remercient presque Assad de tenir bon devant l'ingrence entre autres. Comme dirait Dirty Harry, les avis c'est comme les trous du cul, tout le monde en a un  ::mrgreen:: 

PS : Je prcise puisqu'on en arrive l... La dernire phrase est une boutade.

----------


## Invit

> N'oublions pas que le point de dpart c'est le printemps arabe avec des manifestations monstres dans les rues syriennes qui ont t rprimes dans le sang par le rgime. C'est a le point de dpart. De ce point de vue le rgime d'Assad est criminel. La guerre civile a ouvert la voie aux islamistes pour s'infiltrer puis prendre le contrle de la rbellion. C'est tellement le bordel qu'un ministre des affaires trangres franais en vient  fliciter un groupe qui prne la charia.


Honntement, je n'ai pas la rponse  cette question et j'ai une totale mconnaissance du sujet mais si je me souviens bien, sa dfense tait "Qui de l'oeuf ou la poule ?".
En gros, pour Assad, c'tait l'inverse,  savoir que le printemps arabe (pour ce pays) a t lanc par les islamistes, c'est a ?
On a la preuve aujourd'hui de qui dit vrai (je parle seulement pour le dmarrage) ?

D'ailleurs, on a pu voir dans d'autres pays que finalement, aprs ce printemps, on avait pas forcment un mouvement "sympathique" au pouvoir...

----------


## Ryu2000

> finalement, aprs ce printemps, on avait pas forcment un mouvement "sympathique" au pouvoir...


C'est un euphmisme ^^

George Soros: la face hideuse cache derrire les nombreux mouvements de protestation

----------


## TallyHo

> Honntement, je n'ai pas la rponse  cette question et j'ai une totale mconnaissance du sujet mais si je me souviens bien, sa dfense tait "Qui de l'oeuf ou la poule ?"


Comme Marco l'a dit, il y a beaucoup de facteurs dans cette histoire. On est compltement dans le brouillard, tellement qu'on en arrive  voir un Fabius se fliciter du "bon boulot" ou de souhaiter la mort d'un dirigeant dans les mdias... Assad n'est pas un ange, comme  peu prs tous les hommes d'Etat d'ailleurs... Mais, si c'est confus pour nous, a doit aussi l'tre pour lui. Dans ces contextes, dur de savoir qui sont les amis et les ennemis, qui dit vrai ou faux, etc...

----------


## Marco46

La question n'est pas de savoir qui a dclench les manifestations et qui les back derrire, mais de savoir si un tat  le droit d'ouvrir le feu sur une foule de civils dsarms.

----------


## atb

Je ne sais pas ce a vaut. Mais de nombreux amis syrien m'ont confirm que ce mouvement de "printemps arabe " n'tait qu'un mouvement dguis. De nombreux leaders et portes parole sont sortis du chapeau comme par magie. A force je ne sais plus quoi croire. En ce qui me concerne je minquite de la propagande mdiatise chez nous. Comme si on ne vaut rien au fait. Des simples corps sur pattes  absorber. 

Je n'ai pas encore mis la main dessus. Mais lorsque je compare les cartes syriennes du "Le monde" par  exemple. O on voit clairement, en rouge le "daeach" et aujourd'hui ?! Les mmes territoires ont tait repeins en vert. C'est absurde. 
Des fois dans mon lan de paranoia. je me demande est-ce que "daesh" exist vraiement ? Je veux c'est gens l sont bien vivants ou juste des acteurs ?

----------


## TallyHo

> La question n'est pas de savoir qui a dclench les manifestations et qui les back derrire, mais de savoir si un tat  le droit d'ouvrir le feu sur une foule de civils dsarms.


Il ne devrait pas... Mais la guerre n'a jamais t propre, les dommages collatraux existent. Donc ce n'est pas une preuve  charge pour moi, c'est juste la fatalit du conflit. Par contre, si tu fais la mme rflexion avec les juifs, l oui a tient, clairement le moustachu voulait les exterminer, il y a une intention claire. Je ne pense pas qu'Assad soit dans le schma de dcimer son peuple.

----------


## Invit

> La question n'est pas de savoir qui a dclench les manifestations et qui les back derrire, mais de savoir si un tat  le droit d'ouvrir le feu sur une foule de civils dsarms.


Ah oui a je ne dis pas le contraire mais si dans la foule, tu as des pacifistes et des hommes arms qui te tirent dessus, tu fais comment ? C'est plus dans ce sens l que je vois les choses et l non plus je n'ai pas la rponse car on sait tous que a ne donne pas le droit de tirer sur des innocents mais c'est pas la question... Je ne vais pas parler de "frappe chirurgicale", on connait tous bien a !  ::aie::

----------


## atb

> La question n'est pas de savoir qui a dclench les manifestations et qui les back derrire, mais de savoir si un tat  le droit d'ouvrir le feu sur une foule de civils dsarms.


Rellement, avant mme ces manifestations il tait connu que "le rgime" est un boucher.  Ces gars ne font pas dans la demi mesure. Vu le contexte local ... Du coup c'tait trop facile. Car il suffisait d'allumer l'tincelle et paf tout partait en feu. A noter que ceux qui l'ont allum savaient pertinemment les pertes humaines civiles et innocentes mais s'en foutent. Pire aucun regret. Aujourdhui on droule le plan tranquilo

----------


## Ryu2000

> est-ce que "daesh" exist vraiement ?


Oui a existe, ce groupe terroriste a mme au moins 3 noms : ISIS, Daesh, tats Islamique (bon cela dit ISIS et EI c'est peut tre pareil).

Il y a plein d'autres groupes : Al Qaeda, Al Nosra, Fath al-Sham, etc.
Gnralement ce sont des mercenaires qui sont trs bien pay pour semer le chaos.

Aprs il n'y a pas trop de sparation, Al Nosra disent qu'ils ne sont plus rattach  Al Qaeda, mais bon a doit toujours arriver qu'un terroriste d'Al Nosra, retourne chez Al Qaeda, puis va chez Daesh et aprs chez Fastakim.
Les groupes terroristes disent qu'ils ne sont pas pote, mais c'est pas clair...

----------


## atb

Une vrai saloperie ce daeesh. Je n'arriverai jamais comprendre comment l'humain peut tomber si bas en animosit. Pourquoi on les prsente comme rebelles alors ? J'ai un flou. j'ai rat un pisode ?

----------


## ManusDei

> Une vrai saloperie ce daeesh. Je n'arriverai jamais comprendre comment l'humain peut tomber si bas en animosit. Pourquoi on les prsente comme rebelles alors ? J'ai un flou. j'ai rat un pisode ?


Y a plusieurs groupes, et parce que sinon a serait trop simple certains se font la guerre.
Donc sur place y a Daesh, le Hezbollah, des groupes locaux (qui se font parfois galement la guerre). A toi de voir ce que tu veux appeler "rebelles", mais mdiatiquement c'est utilis pour une partie des groupes locaux.

Mais c'est suffisamment le bordel pour qu'il soit trs compliqu de savoir qui sont les bons rebelles musulmans des mauvais rebelles islamistes.

----------


## Jon Shannow

C'est dommage, encore un sujet qui aurait t intressant  dbattre, mais une fois de plus, il est mort-n par les propagandistes habituels.  ::calim2::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je n'arriverai jamais comprendre comment l'humain peut tomber si bas


Ils ont probablement suivi un lavage de cerveau, on leur donne de la drogue, etc.
C'est comme les soldats US, on leur donne des "mdicaments" pour qu'ils supportent plus de massacrer des civils innocents et  la fin ils deviennent tar.

Les mdias et les politiques ont essay de faire croire  une diffrence entre Rebelle et Terroriste, mais a ne fonctionne pas.
 un moment ils soutenaient Al Nosra, sauf que pas de bol c'tait un sous groupe d'Al Qaeda...

----------


## TallyHo

> C'est dommage, encore un sujet qui aurait t intressant  dbattre, mais une fois de plus, il est mort-n par les propagandistes habituels.


Et si tu nous clairais au lieu de faire encore une de tes nombreuses interventions trolliennes ? Ce serait dj plus intelligent que de systmatiquement tenter de faire natre des polmiques... Par ailleurs, je te rappelle que le but d'un dbat est une confrontation d'ides. Ca n'a jamais eu la prtention de mettre tout le monde d'accord, ni mme d'assner une vrit que tout le monde devrait accepter. Donc c'est toi qui devrait revoir ta dfinition.

Je te laisse la balle... Charge  toi de nous montrer que tu vaux mieux que ce message puril...

----------


## jeanmariepauline

> Je te conseille d'aller donner un coup de main aux associations venant en aide aux rfugis et d'aller leur demander ce qu'ils pensent d'Assad. On ne peut pas vraiment aller plus  la source que les gens qui sont directement concerns.
> Ici je ctoie pas mal de syriens  l'cole o j'apprends le danois (les cours sont donns gratuitement  tous les trangers), et outre qu'ils sont loin d'tre les chimpanzs aux yeux hagards que certains mdias aiment nous montrer, tout ce que j'ai entendu  propos d'Assad est qu'il est un boucher que tout le monde veut voir dehors. Les gens ne fuient pas la Syrie seulement  cause de Daesh. Ils fuient aussi, et mme principalement, Assad. C'est vrai pour les arabes et c'est encore plus vrai pour les kurdes qui sont oppresss par le rgime depuis trs longtemps.
> Rponse d'un  qui on a demand si la Syrie n'est pas plus proche d'une monarchie avec le clan Assad : "j'aimerais bien, les rois ne massacrent pas leur propre peuple".
> Un autre en cours, quand le prof nous demande ce que l'on veut pour Nol : "Je veux que Bachar Al Assad meure".
> Donc perso, quand on parle de "l'arme d'Assad" ou "le rgime d'Assad", non, a ne me semble vraiment pas irraliste.


Avis biais, de toute faon vous les suisses votre avis on s'en cale un peu, les fils de dictateurs pts de tunes dans vos univs hein. C'est beau la Suisse.

----------


## Invit

C'est le drapeau du Danemark !  ::ptdr::

----------


## TallyHo

Je n'arrive plus  suivre... Le Danemark est une dictature soutenue par La Suisse ?  ::P: 

Bon allez, soyons srieux 2 mns sinon les pres fouettard vont revenir... Alors qui enchaine avec ses arguments ? Jon ? Ha merde, j'avais dit srieux...  ::?:

----------


## Zirak

> Jon ? Ha merde, j'avais dit srieux...


Mais  part a, faut pas faire d'attaques personnelles...

Oups, je fais partie de la "dream team" / des "pres fouettards" (oui la aussi c'est des attaques personnelles, t'es en ignor, mais cela ne m'empche pas de lire certains messages, je ne peux juste plus te mettres des pouces, mme si tu aimes a, canaillou  ::zoubi:: ), je vais me faire engueuler.




> Ce n'est pas une raison pour personnifier le dbat comme certains le font rgulirement en balanant ci et l des posts se voulant cassants.


Pour un gentil qui veut dbattre sainement, tu ne donnes pas franchement le bon exemple (et bizarrement, c'est exactement ce que je disais l'autre jour).


Edit : @el_slapper : Amen !

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Mais c'est suffisamment le bordel pour qu'il soit trs compliqu de savoir qui sont les bons rebelles musulmans des mauvais rebelles islamistes.


Voil. Ca. Chacun essaye de trouver des mchants et des gentils, alors qu'en fait il n'y a que des mchants. Assad est mchants. Les Russes sont mchants. ISIS est (trs) mchant. Al-Nosra est mchant. L'ASL est mchante. Les autres, dont je ne connais mme pas le nom, sont mchants aussi.

Ils sont tous mchants parce-que la situation est mchante. La situation est mchante, parce-que l'conomie s'est brusquement dgrade. L'conomie s'est brusquement dgrade en grande partie suite  la crise de l'agriculture syrienne. Provoque par le rchauffement climatique. Vous qui me lisez sur un ordinateur fabriqu avec des produits polluants  l'autre bout du monde, vous tes mchants aussi. Et moi aussi, je suis un mchant, videmment.

Si je me suis permis sur un autre fil de flinguer l'aspect pro-Assad de Mlenchon, c'est avant tout parce-qu'il cherche les bons et les mchants dans un merdier ou chacun essaye juste de survivre. Pas parceque les Russes sont objectivement les mauvais de la situation. Les Russes sont juste dans la merde conomiquement(victimes du gaz de schiste et de la gueguerre des prix du ptrole entre Iraniens et saoudiens), et ils paniquent pour leurs exportations. Qui, en hiver, ne peuvent passer que par les mers chaudes, donc la mditerrane. Donc protges par la flotte base en Syrie. Donc les Russes sont intervenus.

Ca n'en fait pas de gentils bisounounours. Ce sont juste des gens qui, comme les autres, ont peur, et font n'importe quoi parcequ'ils ont peur. Leur faire allgeance est une foutaise sans nom. Faire allgeance  qui que ce soit d'autre impliqu dans cette sinistre affaire n'est pas mieux. Les gens choisissent un camp non pas parceque c'est le camp des bons, mais parcequ'ils ont l'impression que a va les protger un peu. Et ensuite, ils rationalisent, en prtendant que leur camp est le camp des bons. Mais a n'existe pas, le camp des bons. Il n'y a que des gens qui luttent pour la survie.

----------


## Ryu2000

> parce-que l'conomie s'est brusquement dgrade.


Ou alors il existe des personnes qui voulaient anantir certains pays :





> This is a memo that describes how we're going to take out seven countries in five years, starting with Iraq, and then Syria, Lebanon, Libya, Somalia, Sudan and, finishing off, Iran.


Il a fallut donner des milliards pour recruter, former, armer autant de terroristes.
Les armes Syrienne, Iranienne, Russe, et autres combattent depuis des annes et les forces terroristes ne sont toujours pas morte.

====
Nous ne sommes pas tous d'accord au niveau du terrorisme, apparemment vous tes nombreux  penser que les terroristes en Syrie sont des gars tip top et qu'ils ont raison de massacrer des civils Syrien.
Cela dit nous sommes beaucoup  penser que la France n'aurait jamais du intervenir, ce qu'il ce passe en Syrie ne sont pas nos affaires.
De plus le protocole international nous donne l'ordre de ne pas essayer de renverser un pouvoir lgitimement en place.
a ne ce fait pas normalement.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Rponse d'un  qui on a demand si la Syrie n'est pas plus proche d'une monarchie avec le clan Assad : "j'aimerais bien, les rois ne massacrent pas leur propre peuple".
>  Un autre en cours, quand le prof nous demande ce que l'on veut pour Nol : "Je veux que Bachar Al Assad meure".


Propos  de propagande rpts par de malheureux  syriens qui ne comprennent pas ce qui leur arrivent dans leur propre pays...

Assad (et son rgime politique) n'as commenc  tre brutal que lorsque la rbellion est devenue ouvertement une entreprise soutenue ouvertement de l'tranger au vu des mercenaires trangers (multinationale terroriste  arme et entrain en Turquie et Monarchies rtrogrades  avec un agenda CIA, comme en Afghanistan)...

Le seul tort et erreur de Assad c'est de vouloir combattre  la multinationale de faon frontale avec tanks et avions ,parce ce que cela fait des victimes civiles qui renforcent l'action des terroristes ...
.S'il avait arm la population ,il aurait pu l'touffer dans l'uf...
Mais le rgime syrien est bas sur une oligarchie politique coupe de la population comme la plupart des rgimes du Moyen -Orient et mme au Maghreb (Maroc, Tunisie ,Libye),ce qui exclut  cette possibilit....
D'o cet emploi absurde et criminels des chars et des tanks pour tuer des mouches...!!!
En Algrie ,en 10 ans ,les chars et les avions ,ont rouills ..Seuls des commandos aides par la population ont t employs..

C'est pour cela ,que mme si Assad l'emporte, les Russes ont largement tort de soutenir de tels rgimes politiques aussi rtrogrades que les Monarchies, sans assortir leur soutien  des reformes dmocratiques profondes...

----------


## TallyHo

> Mais  part a, faut pas faire d'attaques personnelles...


Ca s'appelle un droit de rponse... Remonte le fil et tu verras qui allume en premier, donc il est normal de rtorquer. Je t'invite aussi  consulter ses derniers messages pour voir qu'il est assez coutumier du fait, de temps en temps je ne dis rien mais je le fais remarquer d'autres fois. Si tu veux t'acoquiner avec ce genre de personne, c'est ton droit mais je ne suis pas franchement certain que tu y gagnes...

----------


## behe

> Nous ne sommes pas tous d'accord au niveau du terrorisme, apparemment vous tes nombreux  penser que les terroristes en Syrie sont des gars tip top et qu'ils ont raison de massacrer des civils Syrien.


C'est vrai que faire des raids ariens pour larguer du chlore sur la population, raser des hopitaux et j'en passe c'est tip-top (petit rappel il n'y a plus qu'un camp qui a des avions, je te laisse deviner lequel), de l'autre cot c'est du gaz moutarde qui est voqu.. Niveau atrocit c'est du pareil au mme
Le massacre de civils est fait par les 2 camps (comme toutes les guerres) et c'est bien le problme : impossible de dire lequel est le pire pour la population. Ta vision, "la Russie et le dictateur sont les gentils, les autres des terroristes, va falloir la revoir
edit : bon je redis ce que el_slapper vient de dire, je lirais tous les posts avant de rpondre la prochaine fois.

----------


## jeanmariepauline

> C'est vrai que faire des raids ariens pour larguer du chlore sur la population, raser des hopitaux et j'en passe c'est tip-top (petit rappel il n'y a plus qu'un camp qui a des avions, je te laisse deviner lequel), de l'autre cot c'est du gaz moutarde qui est voqu.. Niveau atrocit c'est du pareil au mme
> Le massacre de civils est fait par les 2 camps (comme toutes les guerres) et c'est bien le problme : impossible de dire lequel est le pire pour la population. Ta vision, "la Russie et le dictateur sont les gentils, les autres des terroristes, va falloir la revoir
> edit : bon je redis ce que el_slapper vient de dire, je lirais tous les posts avant de rpondre la prochaine fois.


Faut arrter de faire de la dmagogie aussi.

Si ils tirent dans le tas c'est parce qu'ils se cachent dans la population. Ils vont pas le rsoudre en envoyant un bouquet de rose et une lettre disant d'aller au milieu du dsert.  ::weird:: 

C'est quand mme assez incroyable d'tre aussi crdule que a.

----------


## TallyHo

> Le massacre de civils est fait par les 2 camps (comme toutes les guerres) et c'est bien le problme : impossible de dire lequel est le pire pour la population.


Donc pourquoi concentrez-vous uniquement vos critiques sur un camp ? L'honntet intellectuelle serait d'analyser  charge et  dcharge et de ne pas raisonner  un instant T. Il y a aussi des vnements passs qui ont fait la situation actuelle.

Personnellement ce que je regrette dans les dbats, on est sur un schma Ramboesque : le moyen-orient et la russie c'est les mchants ; l'occident c'est les gentils. Ce truc l, on nous le sert matin midi et soir sur TF1... On peut peut-tre avoir un peu plus d'intelligence que a, non ? Et ne pas tomber systmatiquement dans la caricature, l'motionnel , l'insulte et autres accusations complotistes...

----------


## jeanmariepauline

Les gentils occidentaux qui foutent la merde au moyen-orient, on se rappelle tous de l'Irak, de l'Afghanistan.

On a amen la dmocratie l bas a se voit.

Juste mdr, et quand je disais crdule je pensais  un autre mot commenant par c.  ::aie:: 

C'est juste une lutte pour sauvegarder ses intrts on fait pas a par bont XD, on en a pas en Syrie du coup on n'y va pas.

Juste logique, mais t'inquite ds qu'on pourra prendre notre bout de gras on ira les dfoncer aussi, au nom de la libert etc ... On connait la chanson.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est juste une lutte pour sauvegarder ses intrts on fait pas a par bont XD, on en a pas en Syrie du coup on n'y va pas.


Logiquement nous ne devrions pas participer  l'installation du chaos en Syrie et pourtant nous l'avons fais.
La France n'a rien a y gagner.

On va juste se griller un peu sur le plan international.
Dire qu' une poque la France rayonnait sur le monde...
On avait mme une vraie politique trangre, on tait respect.
a fait bizarre de se dire a aujourd'hui...

La France fait parti de ceux qui ont aid les rebelles/terroristes.

Jespre que les Syriens vont russir  se dbarrasser des terroristes et qu'ils vont enfin pouvoir revivre normalement.

----------


## jeanmariepauline

C'tait juste pour faire passer la couleuvre du 13 novembre 2015 en mode vengeance hein ...

Faut pas se faire justice mais quand c'est pas pour paratre faible si. Faites ce que je dis, ne faites pas ce que je fais.

Mais je suis d'accord cette intervention tait assez naze.

----------


## ManusDei

> Si ils tirent dans le tas c'est parce qu'ils se cachent dans la population. Ils vont pas le rsoudre en envoyant un bouquet de rose et une lettre disant d'aller au milieu du dsert.


Donc quand c'est ton camp qui tue des civils, c'est parce que l'adversaire se cache dans la population et t'as pas le choix, quand c'est l'adversaire c'est parce que c'est des bouchers qui se moquent de la vie humaine.




> C'est quand mme assez incroyable d'tre aussi crdule que a.


C'est galement mon avis, comme quoi on peut tomber d'accord  ::lol::

----------


## Grogro

> Donc quand c'est ton camp qui tue des civils, c'est parce que l'adversaire se cache dans la population et t'as pas le choix, quand c'est l'adversaire c'est parce que c'est des bouchers qui se moquent de la vie humaine.


En une phrase, tu viens de rsumer tout un sicle de propagande militariste depuis 1914.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## jeanmariepauline

> Donc quand c'est ton camp qui tue des civils, c'est parce que l'adversaire se cache dans la population et t'as pas le choix, quand c'est l'adversaire c'est parce que c'est des bouchers qui se moquent de la vie humaine.


a c'est juste une question de point de vue. 

Les russes et el-Assad sont des bourrins en face aussi de toute faon j'ai jamais dit le contraire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc quand c'est ton camp qui tue des civils, c'est parce que l'adversaire se cache dans la population et t'as pas le choix, quand c'est l'adversaire c'est parce que c'est des bouchers qui se moquent de la vie humaine.


D'un ct nous avons des *terroristes* (aussi appel rebelle pour manipuler l'opinion), par dfinitions ils cherchent  *terroriser*, tuer des civils par exemple et trs efficace pour terroriser.

De l'autre nous avons un gouvernement lgitimement en place et son arme.
Ce gouvernement est trs critiqu par les mdias et les occidentaux, parce que du jour au lendemain ils sont dcid de se dbarrasser d'Assad (compltement ce qui est arriv avec Kadhafi).
L'arme syrienne fait le maximum pour viter les pertes civils (forcment il n'y a aucun intrt  tuer son propre peuple).

Si les terroristes/rebelles arrtaient de recevoir de l'aide, la paix serait revenu en Syrie depuis des annes.
Les terroristes/rebelles ce sera toujours pire que le gouvernement Syrien.

Les mdias qui ne sont jamais neutre, font un norme Assad bashing avec des stratgies toute pourrie tel que :
- des armes chimiques sont utilises
- les mdias disent qu'ils ne savent pas qui a utilis ces armes, mais ils suspectent presque plus l'arme Syrienne que les terroristes...
- une enqute a lieu et montre que ce sont les terroristes qui ont utilis les armes chimiques
- les mdias ne disent pas que l'arme syrienne n'a pas utilis d'arme chimique

C'est triste de voir que la majorit des franais prfrent soutenir le terrorisme...
Mais a c'est de la faute aux mdias, quand des terroristes tuent des civils, les mdias mettent a sur le dos d'Assad...

----------


## behe

> Donc pourquoi concentrez-vous uniquement vos critiques sur un camp ? L'honntet intellectuelle serait d'analyser  charge et  dcharge et de ne pas raisonner  un instant T. Il y a aussi des vnements passs qui ont fait la situation actuelle.
> 
> Personnellement ce que je regrette dans les dbats, on est sur un schma Ramboesque : le moyen-orient et la russie c'est les mchants ; l'occident c'est les gentils. Ce truc l, on nous le sert matin midi et soir sur TF1... On peut peut-tre avoir un peu plus d'intelligence que a, non ? Et ne pas tomber systmatiquement dans la caricature, l'motionnel , l'insulte et autres accusations complotistes...


C'est pas toi qui gueulais sur les personnes qui utilisaient les pronoms nous/vous pour gnraliser?
Cites moi un endroit o je dis que je veux que les rebelles/terroristes l'emportent. 
Le 2eme partie de ton message me fait bien rire, toi et d'autres vous prsentez Poutine comme une blanche colombe, limite l'Elu mais ds que je montre qu'il a du sang sur les mains (quelle dcouverte) c'est de la caricature
edit : le post au dessus du mien n'est pas du tout une caricature  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Zirak

> D'un ct nous avons des *terroristes* (aussi appel rebelle pour manipuler l'opinion), par dfinitions ils cherchent  *terroriser*, tuer des civils par exemple et trs efficace pour terroriser.
> 
> De l'autre nous avons un gouvernement lgitimement en place et son arme.
> Ce gouvernement est trs critiqu par les mdias et les occidentaux, parce que du jour au lendemain ils sont dcid de se dbarrasser d'Assad (compltement ce qui est arriv avec Kadhafi).
> L'arme syrienne fait le maximum pour viter les pertes civils (forcment il n'y a aucun intrt  tuer son propre peuple).
> 
> Si les terroristes/rebelles arrtaient de recevoir de l'aide, la paix serait revenu en Syrie depuis des annes.
> Les terroristes/rebelles ce sera toujours pire que le gouvernement Syrien.
> 
> ...



Kamoulox comme dirait Grogro...

C'est mme plus de la propagande ou de la dsinformation  ce niveau l...

----------


## TallyHo

> C'est pas toi qui gueulais sur les personnes qui utilisaient les pronoms nous/vous pour gnraliser?


A partir du moment o tu te ranges au point de vue d'une personne, tu dois tre un peu sur la mme ligne, non ? Allez je t'accorde a, on va dire que j'ai mal compris.

Sinon  part a... En parlant de caricature...




> Le 2eme partie de ton message me fait bien rire, toi et d'autres vous prsentez Poutine comme une blanche colombe





> Ce n'est pas parce que tu souhaites un rapprochement avec un pays et que tu essayes de le ddiaboliser que tu cautionnes tout...

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est mme plus de la propagande ou de la dsinformation  ce niveau l...


Si tu prfres croire les mdias tu fais comme tu veux.
Je ne peux pas avoir plus tord qu'eux de toute faon ^^

----------


## TallyHo

> Kamoulox comme dirait Grogro...
> 
> C'est mme plus de la propagande ou de la dsinformation  ce niveau l...


Ou pas...




> Les experts onusiens ont donc conclu que des hlicoptres des troupes du rgime taient responsables de deux attaques au chlore dans deux villes de la province dIdlib,  Talmenes le 21 avril 2014 et  Sarmine le 16 mars 2015. Ils ont aussi estim disposer de suffisamment dlments pour affirmer que les djihadistes de lorganisation Etat islamique (EI) avaient utilis du gaz moutarde au soufre  Marea, dans la province dAlep, le 21 aot 2015.
> 
> *Les enquteurs nont en revanche pas russi  tablir de responsabilit claire pour les six autres attaques, attribues par les Occidentaux au rgime de Damas.*
> 
> http://www.lemonde.fr/syrie/article/...4_1618247.html


Donc c'est bonnet blanc et blanc bonnet dans l'utilisation de ces armes. Par contre, il est clair qu'on a eu une accusation facile envers le rgime... Sauf si tu considres que l'ONU est un repre de complotistes...

----------


## behe

[QUOTE=TallyHo;8825152]Ou pas...
QUOTE]
J'ai beau relire le post de thierrybenji, je ne vois pas la 1ere partie de ta citation : 2 attaques au chlore par *l'arme*. 
Donc si c'est de la dsinformation par omission. Quand on le lit, on comprends qu'aucune attaque n'a t faite par l'arme. Comme je l'ai dis, les 2 camps en ont utilis contre la population

----------


## Lucio_

> Ou pas...
> 
> 
> 
> Donc c'est bonnet blanc et blanc bonnet dans l'utilisation de ces armes. Par contre, il est clair qu'on a eu une accusation facile envers le rgime... Sauf si tu considres que l'ONU est un repre de complotistes...


Apres, qui s'est pris le plus de missiles envoy par des occidentaux?

----------


## TallyHo

> J'ai beau relire le post de thierrybenji, je ne vois pas la 1ere partie de ta citation : 2 attaques au chlore par *l'arme*. 
> Donc si c'est de la dsinformation par omission. Quand on le lit, on comprends qu'aucune attaque n'a t faite par l'arme. Comme je l'ai dis, les 2 camps en ont utilis contre la population


Il y a un peu d'omission de sa part mais je rpondais surtout par rapport au "Assad bashing". Dans tous les cas, on ne peut pas qualifier ses dires de pire que de la dsinformation complte ou de la propagande. Le corriger sur ce qui semble faux de notre point de vue, ok c'est le but d'une discussion. Mais systmatiquement rentrer dedans en diabolisant tout le discours, ce n'est pas intelligent et a me ramne  mon message prcdent o je demande un minimum d'argumentation si on veut avancer.




> Apres, qui s'est pris le plus de missiles envoy par des occidentaux?


Si tu as la rponse...  ::):

----------


## Lucio_

> Il y a un peu d'omission de sa part


Un peu? 




> Si tu as la rponse...


Je n'ai pas en memoire de bombardements des troupes Syriennes.
Les terroristes comme beaucoup je pense, c'est different

La ou je voulais en venir c'est que si il y a bashing, ca ne reste que des mots.
En attendant les gouvernements occidentaux envoient des bombes sur qui?

----------


## MABROUKI

> Lucio_ 
> En attendant les gouvernements occidentaux envoient des bombes sur qui?


C'est du pipo pour l'opinion....
Ils larguent des armes chez les rebelles ce qui entretient le desordre en permanance..C'est surtout les bombardements "propres" mediatiques qui font des ravages...
Ceux qui se "bombardent" serieusement la gueule c'est les arabes tars au sol ,rebelles,nebuleuse de mercenaires de Deash ,arme d'Assad...
C'est un vrai nid de crabes,qui au passage ,en s'entretuant soulage la terre d'un poids inutile...
Les USA    avec leur politique ,Wait and See,ont raison: ils attendent que les pulsions agressives de ces sauvages se vident ,apres on peut parler de paix...
Un conflit  doit se detendre au maximmum...
Apres epuisement reciproque des belligerants ,il y a un espoir qu'ils se rendent  l'evidence et s'assoient  la meme table pour arreter les hostilites...
Pour le moment ,ils prennent  des pauses de mi-temps et rebelote la partie avec un arbitre russe et un aide-arbitre americain,2 juges de touches turc et jordanien, et des ramasseurs de balles qatari et saoudien....  !!!
Tu peux dormir les poings fermes au Lancashire !!!

----------


## Ryu2000

Ok, donc apparemment vous tes une majorit  penser qu'en Syrie a ne c'est pas pass comme a :
- des terroristes ont attaqu des civils
- l'arme syrienne a attaqu les terroristes (et  potentiellement tu quelques civils, parce que les terroristes se mettent l o ya des civils...)

Quand t'es terroriste c'est plus facile de t'en prendre  des civils qu' des militaires.
Surtout quand tu sais que les mdias mettront a sur le dos de l'arme syrienne...

===
S'il vous plait, expliquez moi ce qu'il ce passe en Syrie d'aprs vous, parce que je vois vraiment pas d'autre explication.
===
C'est quand mme trange qu'on aide des "rebelles".
Surtout qu'on a rien  gagner en aidant  renverser ce rgime...
C'est bien pour instaurer un peu plus de chaos, mais a ne va pas aider la France.

----------


## el_slapper

> Ok, donc apparemment vous tes une majorit  penser qu'en Syrie a ne c'est pas pass comme a :
> - des terroristes ont attaqu des civils
> - l'arme syrienne a attaqu les terroristes (et  potentiellement tu quelques civils, parce que les terroristes se mettent l o ya des civils...)
> 
> Quand t'es terroriste c'est plus facile de t'en prendre  des civils qu' des militaires.
> Surtout quand tu sais que les mdias mettront a sur le dos de l'arme syrienne...
> 
> ===
> S'il vous plait, expliquez moi ce qu'il ce passe en Syrie d'aprs vous, parce que je vois vraiment pas d'autre explication.
> ...


a a commen par le printemps arabe. Des gens, opprims depuis des annes descendent dans la rue pour protester, et se font cartonner par le rgime. Rien ne prouve qu'ils n'auraient pas t violents, mais en attendant, ils ne l'avaient pas encore t. Alors aprs, ils se rebellent, et puis les islamistes interviennent, et puis il y a scission au sein des islamistes, et puis ISIS(d'autres islamistes) tend son combat de l'Irak vers la syrie, et puis le Hezbollah et la Russie interviennent pour le gouvernement, et c'est le bazar pas possible, et tout le monde tue tout le monde. On a au moins 5 camps, dont 3 islamistes incontrlables, qui se dtestent tous, et avec des dfections frquentes tous azimuths.

Sans compter les Turcs qui bombardent tout ce qui ressemble de prs ou de loin  un Kurde, en essayant de ne pas se mler du reste.

----------


## TallyHo

> a a commen par le printemps arabe.


Ca commence avant ces vnements, en faisant sauter des "dictateurs", ce qui a laiss la porte ouverte aux extrmistes. Et ils sont en train de recommencer la mme connerie avec Assad qui est la meilleure des pires solutions. Et accessoirement, c'est aussi la meilleure solution pour viter les conflits religieux ; si il tombe, les chrtiens l-bas auront un vrai problme... D'ailleurs plusieurs politiciens ont chang leur fusil d'paule et n'hsitent plus  dire qu'il faudrait peut-tre se calmer avec lui, ce qui ne veut pas dire l'excuser.

----------


## Ryu2000

> a a commen par le printemps arabe. Des gens, opprims depuis des annes descendent dans la rue pour protester, et se font cartonner par le rgime.


Le printemps Arabe...
Il faudrait savoir qui l'a financ et  qui a profite...



En tout cas a n'a pas profit  tout les peuples qui ont fait leur "rvolution".

===

Je veux bien que des Syriens n'aimaient pas trop le rgime d'Assad, mais compar aux terrorismes c'est beaucoup mieux.
Aujourd'hui le peuple Syriens soutient majoritairement Assad face aux terroristes.
Bon aprs plusieurs annes de chaos caus par les terroristes, c'est un peu normal...




> On a au moins 5 camps, dont 3 islamistes incontrlables


C'est simplifiable, d'un ct on a ceux qui soutiennent le gouvernement Syrien : Arme Syrienne, Russie, Iran et de l'autre plusieurs groupes terroristes.
Les groupes terroristes peuvent avoir des noms diffrents mais c'est exactement la mme merde : Al Nosra, Al Qaeda, ISIS, c'est strictement la mme chose.
Des types d'Al Qaeda, partent chez Al Nosra, puis vont chez ISIS, ya aucun problme.

----------


## Grogro

> C'est simplifiable, d'un ct on a ceux qui soutiennent le gouvernement Syrien : Arme Syrienne, Russie, Iran et de l'autre plusieurs groupes terroristes.
> Les groupes terroristes peuvent avoir des noms diffrents mais c'est exactement la mme merde : Al Nosra, Al Qaeda, ISIS, c'est strictement la mme chose.
> Des types d'Al Qaeda, partent chez Al Nosra, puis vont chez ISIS, ya aucun problme.


Non ce n'est pas simplifiable, c'est beaucoup plus complexe que a. Tu as au moins une bonne dizaine de groupes jihadistes qui n'ont ni la mme ligne de conduite, ni les mmes objectifs. Et qui s'affrontent rgulirement entre-eux pour des motifs territoriaux. Tu as eu une guerre entre ISIS et le front Al-Nosra qui a tu quelques milliers de jihadistes  l'automne 2014. Tu as deux coalitions internationales qui s'opposent frontalement et qui ne sont d'accord que pour une chose : dgommer ISIS. Tu as la Turquie qui fait cavalier seul et qui veut surtout dgommer tout ce qui ressemble de prs ou de loin  un kurde. Tu as les kurdes de Syrie et les kurdes d'Irak qui sont rivaux et ne collaborent mme pas ensemble. Tu as les assyriens et les syriaques qui composent en grande partie les FdS. Tu as les druzes qui se gardent bien de s'en mler et qui cultivent leur bonnes relations avec Isral. Tu as les alaouites qui ne pensent qu' chapper au gnocide promis par les islamistes et qui soutiendront le clan El Assad jusqu'au bout, peu importe la brutalit du rgime car c'est une question de survie. Tu as les chrtiens d'orient qui crvent dans l'indiffrence gnrale d'un Occident qui leur prfre les islamistes "modrs" et qui ne sont dfendus que par la Russie. 

C'est un merdier ethno-religieux sans fond et c'est de loin le conflit en cours le plus complexe.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Sans compter les Turcs qui bombardent tout ce qui ressemble de prs ou de loin  un Kurde, en essayant de ne pas se mler du reste.


Plutt bon rsum. J'ajouterai juste que la Russie ne combat absolument pas les terroristes, uniquement les Syriens qui se sont soulevs contre le rgime. Il y a quelques groupuscules terroristes qui les ont infiltrs, mais c'est loin d'tre l'objectif des Russes et d'Assad. Si la lutte contre DAESH avait t la priorit des Russes et d'Assad, ce n'est pas Alep qu'ils auraient bombard mais des villes plus au nord-est du pays.

Dans ce conflit, les grands oublis, comme toujours, d'ailleurs se sont les Kurdes, qui se font dessouds par DAESH et par les turcs.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est un merdier ethno-religieux sans fond et c'est de loin le conflit en cours le plus complexe.


Bon quelque part il suffit d'aider le gouvernement  chasser tous les groupes terroristes et la paix va revenir.
Avant que certains financent le terrorisme c'tait pas le chaos en Syrie...

Et ce n'est pas normal que plein de pays cherchent  dfendre les "rebelles".
Le protocole ce n'est pas a.

Apparemment a ne ce passe pas mal, puisque l'arme contrle 90% d'Alep  ce qu'il parait :
http://www.20minutes.fr/monde/syrie/...ormais-90-alep

----------


## Charvalos

> Bon quelque part il suffit d'aider le gouvernement  chasser tous les groupes terroristes et la paix va revenir.
> Avant que certains financent le terrorisme c'tait pas le chaos en Syrie...


Ce n'est pas  cause du terrorisme que c'est devenu un merdier pas possible en Syrie... Les Syriens ont tent de suivre l'exemple de la Tunisie et de l'Egypte avec le printemps arabe sauf que Assad n'a rien voulu savoir et a dcid de bombard son propre peuple. L'EI a tout simplement "profit" ensuite pour prendre des territoires.




> Et ce n'est pas normal que plein de pays cherchent  dfendre les "rebelles".
> Le protocole ce n'est pas a.


Ce n'est pas la premire et cela ne sera pas la dernire fois que les USA tente d'imposer la dmocratie.

----------


## TallyHo

> Ce n'est pas  cause du terrorisme que c'est devenu un merdier pas possible en Syrie... Les Syriens ont tent de suivre l'exemple de la Tunisie et de l'Egypte avec le printemps arabe sauf que Assad n'a rien voulu savoir et a dcid de bombard son propre peuple. L'EI a tout simplement "profit" ensuite pour prendre des territoires.
> 
> Ce n'est pas la premire et cela ne sera pas la dernire fois que les USA tente d'imposer la dmocratie.


Et tu aurais fait quoi  sa place sachant que les "rvolutions dmocratiques" sont du pur enfumage tatsunien et un prtexte pour la dstabilisation ? Il n'y a qu' voir comment les pays o ils sont passs nagent dans le bonheur dmocratique maintenant...  ::roll:: 

Assad savait trs bien d'o le coup venait et que cela a commenc bien avant le fameux printemps. A partir de l, tu n'as pas beaucoup de solution. Soit tu laisses faire et on sait comment a se termine, porte ouverte aux extrmistes et contamination aux pays voisins. Soit tu rsistes au risque de faire des dommages collatraux et de te faire passer pour le pire des enculs. Certes il n'est surement pas blanc mais je crois qu'il se serait bien pass de cette guerre qu'il n'a pas voulue.

Pour finir, est il utile de rappeler aussi que la Syrie est un Etat lac et pas musulman ? Je prcise car pas mal de gens pensent le contraire.

----------


## Ryu2000

Le rgime d'Assad n'est pas si affreux que vous croyez.
Assad n'est pas un dictateur sanglant qui massacre son peuple.

Et mme si c'tait le cas ce serait forcment beaucoup mieux que le terrorisme.
Assad protge des minorits, notamment chrtiennes.

Parce que l si Assad perd, c'est le terrorisme qui l'emporte.
Ils vont dtruire et installer le chaos.
C'est beaucoup moins souhaitable que le retour  la paix.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Apparemment a ne ce passe pas mal, puisque l'arme contrle 90% d'Alep  ce qu'il parait :
> http://www.20minutes.fr/monde/syrie/...ormais-90-alep


Oui, il ne reste que 10% que les Russes n'ont pas massacrs...  ::aie:: 

Quant  ton jugement sur "le rgime d'Assad tait pas si mal", tu le prsentes aux exils politiques Syriens, et on en reparle. A moins que tu ne sois comme Sgolne qui ne voit pas de problme avec le rgime de Cuba...  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Oui, il ne reste que 10% que les Russes n'ont pas massacrs...


Alors a c'est particulirement n'importe quoi, car la Russie fait des efforts norme pour faire aucun pas en dehors des clous.
Ils sont  fond dans les traits et ils font trs attention, si il y a un seul petit dtail  reprocher au Russes, les USA vont dire que c'est un motif de dclaration de guerre et ils seront content vu qu'ils n'attendent que a.
Dclench une guerre mondiale c'est la seule solution pour sauver les USA, c'tait le plan du clan Clinton.




> tu le prsentes aux exils politiques Syriens, et on en reparle.


Ouais il parait que dans la masse de migrants qui arrive, il y a une infime minorit de Syriens.
Cela dit ils fuient plus les terroristes que l'arme...
Ce serait cool de rgler les problmes en Syrie pour pouvoir les laisser rentrer chez eux, ils seraient content comme a.




> A moins que tu ne sois comme Sgolne qui ne voit pas de problme avec le rgime de Cuba...


Castro a fait plus de bonnes choses que de mauvaises.
Grce  lui la pauvret a normment diminu, la mdecine et l'ducation  Cuba sont excellente.
Ils ont assez bien rsist  l'empire amricain.

Aprs c'est un systme rpressif, mais bon c'est leur tradition, faut respecter les coutumes local.
a ne nous regarde pas, nous ne sommes pas Cubain, nous n'avons rien  dire.

Bon de toute faon maintenant qu'il est mort les choses vont probablement trs vite changer...  ::(:

----------


## Grogro

Rappelons que la Turquie est l'tat qui a le plus uvr  la cration de DAESH. Dans le dos des USA, dans le dos de tous leurs allis qui eux n'ont soutenu le terrorisme que par aveuglement et par manque de renseignement local. Avant de rtropdaler  l't 2015 quand DAESH a commenc les attentats en Turquie, ce qui a fait paniquer l'tat turc devant le monstre qu'ils ont contribu  crer.  

Quand les kurdes ont repris Tal Abyad  l'tat islamique, les forces spciales US ont mis la main sur une quantit de documents attestant de la complicits de l'tat turc au plus haut niveau.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Grogro
> C'est un merdier ethno-religieux sans fond et c'est de loin le conflit en cours le plus complexe.


C'est un merdier fabriqu de toute pice par les Etats occidentaux USA et France en tte de prou, et appuy par l'Otan...
Qu'il ait chou et se soit retourn contre ses propres auteurs est une vieille leon d'histoire....
Un examen srieux de la chronologie des ingrences trangres dans ces pays le montre amplement :
1/Cration d'El Qasida au Pakistan, soutien des rtrogrades talibans au Pakistan et triomphe de ces derniers sur le rgime de Kaboul soutenu par l'ex-URSS...
Le dsordre s'installe au Pakistan ,le "serpent" terroriste se rvolte contre ses auteurs et ca finit par le 11 septembre...
Intervention US directe pour "stabiliser" le dsordre (rcolte du fruit de leur travail) qui dure 10 ans sans succs...Retrait piteux ,la queue replie...

2/Soutien des extrmistes chiites en Irak (l'Iran grand tat chiite extrmiste n'est pas inquit au passage) et intervention en Irak ...
Les extrmistes chiites sont au pouvoir ,un soi-disant tat autonome kurde est cr (vritable bombe  retardement dans la rgion),la guerre religieuse civile s'installe ainsi qu'un tat larve de guerre de la minorit kurde .Les USA abandonne un pays en guerre en proie aux dsordres...Retrait piteux ,la queue replie
3/Rebelote en Syrie :
Draa frontire jordanienne :au sud ,manifestations  populaires  suscites, des nbuleuse islamistes armes s'infiltrent en Syrie, avec l'appui dclar de la Monarchie rtrograde Hachmite L'oligarque de Damas croit  une rvolte populaire et fait des siennes ...Rpression aveugle ...Errata 1.

Homs frontire libanaise :mme scenario, les Monarchies du Golfe bien implantes dans le simulacre d'tat libanais, acheminent faux rebelles et islamistes..
Rpression aveugle ...Errata 2 de l'oligarque.

Alep frontire turque: mme scenario, mais l une vritable arme de mercenaires entraine et surarms en Turquie (aux ordres de l'Otan) s'infiltre ...Rpression aveugle ...Errata 3 de l'oligarque .

Mme la capitale Damas qui n'est pas loin de la frontire libanaise est sous la menace des milices  mercenaires surarms...
Le nord-est dsertique (Raqa,Idleb) est lui occup sans coup frir par d'autres milices engouffres de Turquie ,l'arme de l'Oligarque est emptre dans rvoltes populaires et mercenaires terroristes 
Les terroristes  sment la dsolation et pratiquent la terreur en poussant des millions de civils dsarmes  fuir dans des camps de refugies finances prpars de longue date  en Turquie, Liban et Jordanie...

L'apptit venant en manger ,la nbuleuse terroriste renforce ses rangs et ses armes chez qui vous savez  et pntre en Irak ou elle sme la dsolation et la terreur chez les civils : pour accroitre le dsordre ,elle s'invente  des minorits religieuses (yazidis, nestoriens , assyriens ,fourmis, hameons ,tout y passe)....

Pendant cette priode les "bombardements allies" redoublent d'intensit pour aider logistiquement la nbuleuse qui sme le dsordre dans le Moyen-Orient...

La Russie et l'Iran jubile : un tel chaos  est l'occasion rve  pour intervenir militairement au Moyen-Orient....

Rsultat :rien de probant, aucune contraire ,les allies laquais habituels sont eux-mmes menaces par ce dsordre foment de toutes pices : le rgime chiite de Bagdad tient  un fil,la Saoudie est en proie  des attentats islamistes et en guerre au Ymen, la Turquie en proie  des attentats terroristes islamistes et un retour des attentats kurdes

Voil le vrai dcor au Moyen -Orient ,sans parler de ses rpercussions en Europe mme avec un regain du terrorisme et les zizanies entre Etats Europens suite  l'afflux des refugies civils et l dtrioration de leurs relations avec la Russie...

----------


## Zirak

> Aprs c'est un systme rpressif, mais bon c'est leur tradition, *faut respecter les coutumes local*.


 ::ptdr:: 


En France, on aime voter pour toujours les mmes partis qui ne changent rien, c'est notre tradition, donc arrtes de vouloir renverser le systme, respectes nos coutumes un peu !!  ::aie:: 

Dans quel monde tu vis pour croire qu'il y a des pays o c'est la coutume d'tre dirig par un dictateur (je parle au sens gnral, pas particulirement de Cuba), et o les habitants sont contents de vivre dans un systme rpressif ? Tu ne penses pas que s'ils avaient le choix, les habitants de ces pays souhaiteraient tre plus libres ?   

Ce n'est pas un question de tradition / coutume, c'est une question de l'opposition qui est systmatiquement emprisonne / tue et qui ne peut donc rien changer.

Avec tout ton discours anti-systme et contre le gouvernement en place, tu serais dans un de ces pays, tu serais en train de pourrir au fond d'un trou ou d'une cellule depuis longtemps. Quand je vois comment vous vous plaigniez du manque de libert d'expression en France, je n'imagine mme pas vous voir dans un de ces pays.  ::roll::

----------


## TallyHo

Il ne faut pas confondre libert et niveau de rpression. Certes il est plus dur dans d'autres pays mais a ne veut pas dire que nous sommes plus libres ici... Je ne parle pas d'une libert apparente sur la forme qui te permet de critiquer le PSG, je parle d'une vraie libert sur le fond qui te permet de t'exprimer pleinement comme dire qu'il n'est pas acceptable que des financiers du terrorisme puissent investir en France. Trividic a essay, il a eu droit  des vacances mdiatiques... Il aurait pu avoir pire mais il devait avoir des dossiers et donc un moyen de pression. Dj le fait de se faire sanctionner car tu remets en cause l'histoire officielle n'a rien de libre. Tout comme une Justice mise sous tutelle.

----------


## Invit

> Dj le fait de se faire sanctionner car tu remets en cause l'histoire officielle n'a rien de libre.


Oui, mais se faire sanctionner, c'est plus acceptable que de se faire emprisonner. Je suis d'accord avec le fait que la France est un pays critiquable, et que le discours "faites plutt comme nous" ne tient pas. Je ne suis pas d'accord sur le fait qu'on dfende des pratiques qui vont  l'encontre des droits de l'homme sous prtexte que chez nous, c'est pas tout rose non plus.

----------


## Lucio_

> Il ne faut pas confondre libert et niveau de rpression. Certes il est plus dur dans d'autres pays mais a ne veut pas dire que nous sommes plus libres ici... Je ne parle pas d'une libert apparente sur la forme qui te permet de critiquer le PSG, je parle d'une vraie libert sur le fond qui te permet de t'exprimer pleinement comme dire qu'il n'est pas acceptable que des financiers du terrorisme puissent investir en France. Trividic a essay, il a eu droit  des vacances mdiatiques... Il aurait pu avoir pire mais il devait avoir des dossiers et donc un moyen de pression. Dj le fait de se faire sanctionner car tu remets en cause l'histoire officielle n'a rien de libre. Tout comme une Justice mise sous tutelle.


Si je puis me permettre, la libert d'expression ce n'est pas un droit a passer dans les medias. Donc si Trividic a vraiment eu droit  des vacances mdiatiques, on peut le regretter mais ce n'est pas pour autant que sa libert d'expression n'est pas. La libert d'expression s'est pour parler sans que l'Etat ne s'en prenne  toi.

Ensuite comparer ce qui se passe en France (ne plus passer a la tl) et en Syrie (se faire arreter) c'est quand meme un peu fort.
On pourrait applique ca aux terroristes aussi? Ok, les gars ils decapitent la tete des gens mais regardez, en Syrie dans la zone controler par Assad, ils ne sont pas plus libre, ils se retrouvent en prison.

----------


## TallyHo

> Oui, mais se faire sanctionner, c'est plus acceptable que de se faire emprisonner. Je suis d'accord avec le fait que la France est un pays critiquable, et que le discours "faites plutt comme nous" ne tient pas. Je ne suis pas d'accord sur le fait qu'on dfende des pratiques qui vont  l'encontre des droits de l'homme sous prtexte que chez nous, c'est pas tout rose non plus.


Mais je ne dis pas a...  ::): 

D'ailleurs en parlant de droits de l'homme : 




> Dclaration des Droits de l'Homme et du Citoyen de 1789
> Art. 16. Toute Socit dans laquelle la garantie des Droits n'est pas assure, ni la sparation des Pouvoirs dtermine, n'a point de Constitution.
> https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/Droit...itoyen-de-1789


A mettre en rapport avec ce qui se passe dans La Justice actuellement...  ::aie:: 




> Ensuite comparer ce qui se passe en France (ne plus passer a la tl) et en Syrie (se faire arreter) c'est quand meme un peu fort.


Quand je parle de sanction, ce n'est pas la privation de mdias mais de vrais sanctions juridiques possibles quand tu mets en doute la version officielle. Mais c'est vrai que je me suis mal exprim, j'ai enchain avec Trividic pour parler de la mise  l'cart quand tu dnonces des vrits. Les deux phrases ne sont pas lies quoi  ::):

----------


## Grogro

> Dans quel monde tu vis pour croire qu'il y a des pays o c'est la coutume d'tre dirig par un dictateur (je parle au sens gnral, pas particulirement de Cuba), et o les habitants sont contents de vivre dans un systme rpressif ? Tu ne penses pas que s'ils avaient le choix, les habitants de ces pays souhaiteraient tre plus libres ?   
> 
> Ce n'est pas un question de tradition / coutume, c'est une question de l'opposition qui est systmatiquement emprisonne / tue et qui ne peut donc rien changer


Attention je ne dis pas que tu as forcment tort, mais tu projettes des prjugs d'occidental universaliste sur des ralits qui ne sont pas les ntres. La dmocratie n'est pas universelle, encore moins la dmocratie librale chre aux droits-de-l'hommistes interventionnistes (ce dont je sais que tu n'es pas), qui n'est ni plus ni moins que la variante moderne de la politique de la canonnire. En Europe continentale, la dmocratie tait inconcevable avant la seconde moiti du XVIIIme sicle. Et aujourd'hui encore, on peut s'interroger sur le fantasme de l'homme providentiel  la Cincinnatus. Sommes nous rellement dmocrates ?

----------


## Ryu2000

[QUOTE=Zirak;8828880]Avec tout ton discours anti-systme et contre le gouvernement en place, tu serais dans un de ces pays, tu serais en train de pourrir au fond d'un trou ou d'une cellule depuis longtemps./QUOTE]
Ben a dpend en fait.
Parce que si j'tais Cubain, je trouverais peut tre la politique de Castro gnial pour ma nation.
Mais comme ma nation n'est pas Cuba, je ne peux pas savoir...
En tout cas il est contre l'imprialisme amricain et a a fait toujours plaisir, aprs je dis a en tant que Franais, mais je le dirais surement plus en tant que Cubain ^^




> Dans quel monde tu vis pour croire qu'il y a des pays o c'est la coutume d'tre dirig par un dictateur (je parle au sens gnral, pas particulirement de Cuba), et o les habitants sont contents de vivre dans un systme rpressif ? Tu ne penses pas que s'ils avaient le choix, les habitants de ces pays souhaiteraient tre plus libres ?


Dj est-ce que a veut vraiment dire quelque chose "tre libre" ?
Est-ce que nous sommes libre en occident ?
Est-ce qu'ils sont moins libre que nous sous "dictature" ?
Nous sommes les esclaves de la consommation et du capitalisme, c'est pas forcment a tre libre.

La dmocratie est une dictature masqu de toute faon.
Sauf qu'au lieu d'avoir un ennemi nette, t'as un systme fourbe.
Au moins un dictateur aime son pays et son peuple...
Un dictateur ne se soumet pas  n'importe quel lobby pour un peu d'argent, comme le font les politiciens et les mdias.

Il y a encore beaucoup d'italiens qui respectent l'oeuvre de Mussolini.
Les nord corens semblent heureux chez eux.


Beaucoup de communistes ont un super souvenir de l'URSS.




> Je ne suis pas d'accord sur le fait qu'on dfende des pratiques qui vont  l'encontre des droits de l'homme


Mais qu'est-ce que a veut dire "les droits de l'homme" ?

C'est souvent utilis malhonntement.
Nous sommes alli avec bien pire que Fidel Castro...
La France va faire la pute auprs du Qatar, de l'Arabie Saoudite, du Bahren, etc, et aprs vous venez chouiner ":'( buhu :'( les mchants dictateurs comme Castro qui ne respectent pas l'intgralit des droits de l'homme ? :'( :'("...

Il y a un problme d'hypocrisie.
On peut commettre des crimes horrible sous prtexte d'instaurer la dmocratie (expression qui signifie "mettre en place une dictature pro US") ou d'autre motif frauduleux.
Par exemple,  la fin de la seconde guerre mondiale les Japonais voulaient se rendre sous condition, les USA ont lch 2 bombes atomiques sur des civils, pour 2 raisons :
- tester des nouvelles armes sur une population civil
- faire capituler le Japon sans condition
C'est le plus gros acte de terrorisme de l'histoire de l'humanit et pourtant a ne choque personne.

Les USA ont bombard des tas de pays, il ont tu des dizaines et des dizaines de millions de civils.



Aucune dictature n'a tu plus que la "dmocratie US".
Bon remarque leur civilisation est bas sur un gnocide...

----------


## Invit

> Mais qu'est-ce que a veut dire "les droits de l'homme" ?
> 
> C'est souvent utilis malhonntement.
> Nous sommes alli avec bien pire que Fidel Castro...
> La France va faire la pute auprs du Qatar, de l'Arabie Saoudite, du Bahren, etc, et aprs vous venez chouiner ":'( buhu :'( les mchants dictateurs comme Castro qui ne respectent pas l'intgralit des droits de l'homme ? :'( :'("...
> 
> Il y a un problme d'hypocrisie.
> On peut commettre des crimes horrible sous prtexte d'instaurer la dmocratie (expression qui signifie "mettre en place une dictature pro US") ou d'autre motif frauduleux.


Les droits de l'homme, c'est ce qui est crit dedans. J'ai utilis ce terme pour viter de dcrire longuement et inutilement ma pense. Mais je t'accorde que les droits de l'homme sont passs de mode et que, si on supprimait ce document que plus personne ne respecte, il n'y aurait pas grand monde pour le pleurer.
Moi, je n'ai jamais dfendu les crimes horribles sous prtexte d'instaurer la dmocratie, et je viens chouiner tout autant pour Castro que pour la France (oui, je suis une chouineuse). Ce que j'essaie de dire, c'est que les crimes ne sont pas dfendables pour la bonne raison que nos politicards  nous sont des criminels. On peut rler contre les deux. Mais tu as l'air de considrer que j'aurais laiss entendre que la France respectait les droits de l'homme, parce que je ne dfend pas Castro. Va falloir me relire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais je t'accorde que les droits de l'homme sont passs de mode et que, si on supprimait ce document que plus personne ne respecte, il n'y aurait pas grand monde pour le pleurer.


Je vous demande pardon, ce n'tait pas contre vous.
Ce n'tait pas ce que vous pensez le problme.

C'est juste que des personnalits politique puissante on souvent utilis les valeurs des droits de l'homme pour commettre des choses horribles.

Aujourd'hui c'est devenu un peu n'importe quoi, les occidentaux veulent forcer les autres cultures  fonctionner avec le mme systme.
Mais le mode de vie occidental, c'est bon pour les occidentaux et c'est tout.

----------


## jeanmarieplante

> Je vous demande pardon, ce n'tait pas contre vous.
> Ce n'tait pas ce que vous pensez le problme.
> 
> C'est juste que des personnalits politique puissante on souvent utilis les valeurs des droits de l'homme pour commettre des choses horribles.
> 
> Aujourd'hui c'est devenu un peu n'importe quoi, les occidentaux veulent forcer les autres cultures  fonctionner avec le mme systme.
> Mais le mode de vie occidental, c'est bon pour les occidentaux et c'est tout.


Si a c'est pas du racisme  ::roll:: .

Nous sommes les seuls  pouvoir vivre en dmocratie donc laissons les pauvres [entrez le nom d'une population oppresse] se faire cadenasser/gnocider par des tars.

On a atteint le point godwin.

Gg wp

----------


## souviron34

> Pour finir, est il utile de rappeler aussi que la Syrie est un Etat lac et pas musulman ? Je prcise car pas mal de gens pensent le contraire.


Comme l'taient Irak, Egypte, Tunisie, et Lybie...


Tous pays o l'aide et/ou l'intervention des pays occidentaux contre des "dictateurs" s'est traduite par un bordel dans lequel l'Etat a de moins en moins tendance  tre lac et de plus en plus  tre islamiste..

Une vraie russite de l'avance des droits de l'homme...  ::aie:: 



Sinon comme d'hab pas mal d'accord avec _MABROUK_ et une partie de _Jon_ et  _ConanLord_.. et _Grogro_ sur le rsum de l'tat actuel  ::D:

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si a c'est pas du racisme .
> Nous sommes les seuls  pouvoir vivre en dmocratie donc laissons les pauvres [entrez le nom d'une population oppresse] se faire cadenasser/gnocider par des tars.


De quoi ?!
Ce n'est absolument pas ce que j'ai dis !
Faudrait tre super tordu pour interprter mes propos de la sorte.

Ce que je dis c'est que nous ne devrions pas forcer des autres cultures  adopter la notre.
Aprs si ce sont eux qui le veulent, ils peuvent le faire, mais on ne peut pas forcer les gens  tre comme nous.

Par exemple en France la lacit est importante, les couples sont monogame, il faut respecter les transsexuelle et les autres pratique de ce type, etc.
Dans certains pays d'Afrique ils n'auront pas envie de fonctionner comme a.

=====
Moi ce que je voulais dire c'est que ceux qui ont tu le plus, l'ont fait sous le nom de la dmocratie.
Et qu'en fait c'est pas l'opinion du peuple, ou de la masse.
C'est l'opinion d'une petite oligarchie, sans nation, cosmopolite ou apatride un truc comme a.

De plus les europens sont ceux qui ont fait les guerres et les armes les plus meurtrires.
C'tait plus cool quand on se tapait juste entre nous, a fait chier qu'on s'en prenne au monde.
On devrait laisser le monde tranquille au lieu de vouloir dominer.

----------


## jeanmarieplante

> De quoi ?!
> Ce n'est absolument pas ce que j'ai dis !
> Faudrait tre super tordu pour interprter mes propos de la sorte.
> 
> Ce que je dis c'est que nous ne devrions pas forcer des autres cultures  adopter la notre.
> Aprs si ce sont eux qui le veulent, ils peuvent le faire, mais on ne peut pas forcer les gens  tre comme nous.
> 
> Par exemple en France la lacit est importante, les couples sont monogame, il faut respecter les transsexuelle et les autres pratique de ce type, etc.
> Dans certains pays d'Afrique ils n'auront pas envie de fonctionner comme a.
> ...



Hitler + Sttaline + Mao + Pinochet on fait a au nom de la dmocratie ? Grosse blague  ::weird:: .

On domine dj hein.

----------


## Zirak

> Attention je ne dis pas que tu as forcment tort, mais tu projettes des prjugs d'occidental universaliste sur des ralits qui ne sont pas les ntres. La dmocratie n'est pas universelle, encore moins la dmocratie librale chre aux droits-de-l'hommistes interventionnistes (ce dont je sais que tu n'es pas), qui n'est ni plus ni moins que la variante moderne de la politique de la canonnire. En Europe continentale, la dmocratie tait inconcevable avant la seconde moiti du XVIIIme sicle. Et aujourd'hui encore, on peut s'interroger sur le fantasme de l'homme providentiel  la Cincinnatus. Sommes nous rellement dmocrates ?


Qui a parl de dmocratie ? 

Ils peuvent tre en monarchie ou ce qu'ils veulent, cela n'a pas grand chose  voir avec :

- le fait que tel ou tel systme soit rpressif (il n'y a pas que la dmocratie comme systme non rpressif)
- le fait d'tre content ou non de vivre dans un systme rpressif
- avec le fait de rester dans ce systme rpressif par "tradition".

Ce que disait thierrybenji c'est que cela fait parti de leur tradition de vivre sous la rpression, et qu'ils le vivaient trs bien puisque cela fait parti de leurs coutumes. 

Je me permets de fortement douter de ces conclusions.

Tu peux tre sous une monarchie, et avoir une libert d'expression et tre dans un systme non-rpressif, c'est juste que tu n'lis pas la personne qui te dirige, 
mais rien n'oblige le "roi"  grer son peuple comme un dictateur. Mon propos n'avait vraiment rien  voir avec la dmocratie.

----------


## Invit

> Par exemple en France la lacit est importante, les couples sont monogame, il faut respecter les transsexuelle et les autres pratique de ce type, etc.
> Dans certains pays d'Afrique ils n'auront pas envie de fonctionner comme a.


Qu'est-ce que tu veux dire quand tu dis que certains pays n'ont pas envie de respecter les transexuels et les autres pratiques de ce type ? Avec toute l'ouverture d'esprit du monde, il y a une limite entre l'acceptable et le non-acceptable. Le fait de massacrer ses pairs n'est pas acceptable, quel que soit le pays. Ce qu'on accepte pas en tant que pratique humaine chez nous, on ne devrait pas non plus l'accepter de la part des Africains. Attention, je ne dis pas (je te vois venir) qu'il faut aller massacrer les Africains pour qu'ils apprennent  se respecter les uns les autres, je dis simplement qu'il faut arrter de dfendre les meurtres, parce que c'est une autre culture.

----------


## TallyHo

> Nous sommes les seuls  pouvoir vivre en dmocratie donc laissons les pauvres [entrez le nom d'une population oppresse] se faire cadenasser/gnocider par des tars.


C'est quand mme formidable... Certaines personnes sont les premiers  gueuler contre la suppose islamisation ici et par contre ils trouvent tout  fait normal d'imposer un modle aux autres.

Il y a un moment o il va falloir comprendre que les modles de socit dcoulent d'une histoire et des coutumes. Des pays ont des mentalits patriarcales, tribales, etc... et de l dcoule une organisation de la socit. C'est  nous de comprendre cela, sans vouloir imposer un modle de socit. Tout comme il va falloir comprendre aussi que ces tars ne sont pas venus tous seuls et que ce n'est pas d  un organisation de socit diffrente de la ntre si ils sont prsents mais bien  des facteurs extrieurs.




> Tous pays o l'aide et/ou l'intervention des pays occidentaux contre des "dictateurs" s'est traduite par un bordel dans lequel l'Etat a de moins en moins tendance  tre lac et de plus en plus  tre islamiste...


On est d'accord, c'est ce que je me tue  dire... Donc pourquoi vouloir crer absolument une opposition entre moi et les autres que tu cites ? C'est uniquement par contradiction ?  ::roll:: 




> Ce qu'on accepte pas en tant que pratique humaine chez nous, on ne devrait pas non plus l'accepter de la part des Africains. Attention, je ne dis pas (je te vois venir) qu'il faut aller massacrer les Africains pour qu'ils apprennent  se respecter les uns les autres, je dis simplement qu'il faut arrter de dfendre les meurtres, parce que c'est une autre culture.


C'est marrant de ne viser que les africains... Il n'y a pas d'autres pays qui ont des coutumes qu'on considre comme "arrire" ? Sinon je ne suis pas d'accord, ce que tu fais est un jugement de valeurs. Au nom de quoi telle coutume serait mieux que la leur ? Si tu parles de meurtre alors ce ne sont pas des coutumes ou la culture, je ne connais pas beaucoup de peuples qui ont la coutume de s'exterminer entre eux...

Si tu veux faire la guerre pour dfendre des principes vertueux, c'est plutt  l'Arabie Saoudite qu'on devrait s'en prendre. Mais on ne le fait pas par intrt... Mieux que a ! On leur donne des mdailles et on les laisse investir en France. Et encore mieux que a, il y a un moment o j'ai entendu qu'ils voulaient aussi prendre part  des projets dans les cits. Qui nous dit que ces capitaux vont servir  des actions saines dans des milieux sensibles comme les cits ?

Belle hypocrisie tout a... Si on a des engagements militaires, cela n'a rien  voir avec le fait d'apporter paix et prosprit. Au lieu de s'occuper d'Assad, on ferait dj mieux de balayer devant notre porte et de revoir nos alliances nausabondes...

----------


## jeanmarieplante

> C'est quand mme formidable... Certaines personnes sont les premiers  gueuler contre la suppose islamisation ici et par contre ils trouvent tout  fait normal d'imposer un modle aux autres.
> 
> Il y a un moment o il va falloir comprendre que les modles de socit dcoulent d'une histoire et des coutumes. Des pays ont des mentalits patriarcales, tribales, etc... et de l dcoule une organisation de la socit. C'est  nous de comprendre cela, sans vouloir imposer un modle de socit. Tout comme il va falloir comprendre aussi que ces tars ne sont pas venus tous seuls et que ce n'est pas d  un organisation de socit diffrente de la ntre si ils sont prsents mais bien  des facteurs extrieurs.
> 
> 
> 
> On est d'accord, c'est ce que je me tue  dire... Donc pourquoi vouloir crer absolument une opposition entre moi et les autres que tu cites ? C'est uniquement par contradiction ? 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour viter qu'ils fassent les mme erreurs que nous vu qu'ils sont pour beaucoup en voie de dveloppement, et j'avoue que leurs modles fonctionnent c'est pas du tout le boxon l bas.

Bah si l'Afrique le moyen Orient l'Asie l'Amrique du Sud et la Belgique.

----------


## TallyHo

C'est bien connu que l'occidental va en Afrique et au Moyen-Orient par pur altruisme... Madiba n'a rien compris au film et les irakiens nagent dans le bonheur dmocratique...  ::roll:: 

Par contre pour les belges, je suis d'accord !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit

> C'est marrant de ne viser que les africains... Il n'y a pas d'autres pays qui ont des coutumes qu'on considre comme "arrire" ? Sinon je ne suis pas d'accord, ce que tu fais est un jugement de valeurs. Au nom de quoi telle coutume serait mieux que la leur ? Si tu parles de meurtre alors ce ne sont pas des coutumes ou la culture, je ne connais pas beaucoup de peuples qui ont la coutume de s'exterminer entre eux...


Je reprenais l'exemple de thierrybenji. Je ne vise pas seulement les Africains. Je m'efforce de ne pas faire de jugement de valeur, et oui, je parle bien de meurtre (et autres lapidations), et je suis d'accord sur le fait que ce soit ni une culture, ni une coutume. Quand je dis :



> je dis simplement qu'il faut arrter de dfendre les meurtres, parce que c'est une autre culture.


Je veux dire qu'il faut arrter de dfendre les meurtres EN INVOQUANT LE FAIT que c'est une autre culture (la virgule tait de trop effectivement).




> Belle hypocrisie tout a... Si on a des engagements militaires, cela n'a rien  voir avec le fait d'apporter paix et prosprit. Au lieu de s'occuper d'Assad, on ferait dj mieux de balayer devant notre porte et de revoir nos alliances nausabondes...


Je ne le prend pas pour moi, j'espre  raison, puisque j'ai dj prcis que je ne cautionnait a en aucun cas. Ce n'est pas ma porte, et ce ne sont pas mes alliances. Chez moi, dans mon appartement, on respecte les rgles de civilit de base.

----------


## TallyHo

Oui ne le prends pas pour toi  ::):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Qu'est-ce que tu veux dire quand tu dis que certains pays n'ont pas envie de respecter les transexuels et les autres pratiques de ce type ?


Il y a des pays o la polygamie existe, c'est culturel, c'est comme a personne s'en plaint (enfin si peut tre celui qui a 0 femme alors que son pote en a 2 ^^).
Si t'arrives et tu dis "c'est le progrs, maintenant vous passez  la monogamie" certains vont ne pas apprcier.
Si c'est une pratique qui existe depuis des sicles il faut respecter leur coutume.

Il existe quelque pays en Afrique qui n'aimerait pas le "Mariage pour tous", si un rfrendum "tes vous pour ou contre le mariage entre personne du mme sexe ?" tait organis dans ces pays, le non l'emporterait largement.

Il y a des endroits en Afrique o les gens ne seraient pas super heureux si le port de la burqa tait interdit dans les lieux publics.

On ne peut pas forcer d'autre peuple  suivre les mmes rgles que nous.
Les droits de l'homme on souvent t utilis pour "civiliser" des peuples.
Jules Ferry en 1885 a dit en gros :
"Les races suprieures ont un droit sur les races infrieur, un droit, que dis-je un devoir, les races suprieurs ont le devoir de civiliser les races infrieures".

La colonisation a t fait sous cet idologie au nom des droit de l'homme.

Quelque part les anglais (et d'autres) ont effectu 2 gnocides celui des natifs Amricains et celui des aborigne d'Australie.
Les occidentaux se trouvent suprieur, ils massacrent les peuples et exploitent leur ressources.

C'est pour a que je n'aime pas les droits de l'homme.

----------


## Invit

> Je reprenais l'exemple de thierrybenji. Je ne vise pas seulement les Africains. Je m'efforce de ne pas faire de jugement de valeur, et oui, je parle bien de meurtre (*et autres lapidations*), et je suis d'accord sur le fait que ce soit ni une culture, ni une coutume. Quand je dis :
> 
> Je veux dire qu'il faut arrter de dfendre les meurtres EN INVOQUANT LE FAIT que c'est une autre culture (la virgule tait de trop effectivement).
> 
> 
> Je ne le prend pas pour moi, j'espre  raison, puisque j'ai dj prcis que je ne cautionnait a en aucun cas. Ce n'est pas ma porte, et ce ne sont pas mes alliances. Chez moi, dans mon appartement, on respecte les rgles de civilit de base.


La lapidation pour rendre la justice ? C'est bien a ?
Cet exemple est trs intressant ! Chez nous, pourquoi la guillotine ?

[EDIT] Je comprends pas trop le pouce rouge, je veux bien une explication, ma question est sans ironie...

----------


## jeanmarieplante

Bah coute une certaine caste au pouvoir mriterait de retester la guillotine, 1789 a fait longtemps ils prennent trop la confiance l haut

----------


## Invit

> Les droits de l'homme on souvent t utilis pour "civiliser" des peuples.
> Jules Ferry en 1885 a dit en gros :
> "Les races suprieures ont un droit sur les races infrieur, un droit, que dis-je un devoir, les races suprieurs ont le devoir de civiliser les races infrieures".
> 
> La colonisation a t fait sous cet idologie au nom des droit de l'homme.
> 
> Quelque part les anglais (et d'autres) ont effectu 2 gnocides celui des natifs Amricains et celui des aborigne d'Australie.
> Les occidentaux se trouvent suprieur, ils massacrent les peuples et exploitent leur ressources.
> 
> C'est pour a que je n'aime pas les droits de l'homme.


Et donc si moi je vais faire un gnocide au nom du respect de la vie humaine, tu n'aimeras plus le respect de la vie humaine ? Paradoxe paradoxe  ::lol::

----------


## Invit

> La lapidation pour rendre la justice ? C'est bien a ?
> Cet exemple est trs intressant ! Chez nous, pourquoi la guillotine ?


Bonne question. J'avais lu un article assez glauque qui dcortiquait les diffrentes mises  mort selon les rgions. Mais  moins de faire la psychanalyse des types qui les ont choisies et de ceux qui ont choisi de les conserver, on ne le saura jamais. J'avais entendu dire que la guillotine avec la lame de biais aurait t imagine par Louis XVI. Je ne sais pas si c'est vrai.

----------


## ManusDei

> Bonne question. J'avais lu un article assez glauque qui dcortiquait les diffrentes mises  mort selon les rgions. Mais  moins de faire la psychanalyse des types qui les ont choisies et de ceux qui ont choisi de les conserver, on ne le saura jamais. J'avais entendu dire que la guillotine avec la lame de biais aurait t imagine par Louis XVI. Je ne sais pas si c'est vrai.


https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Ignace_Guillotin
Nope, c'est pas lui (et c'est pas Guillotin non plus apparemment). Le but tait de rendre la mort la moins douloureuse possible.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et donc si moi je vais faire un gnocide au nom du respect de la vie humaine, tu n'aimeras plus le respect de la vie humaine ? Paradoxe paradoxe


Ce n'est pas moi qui suis paradoxale.
C'est ceux qui pendant des sicles ont colonis et mis en esclavages des peuples tout a au nom des droits de l'homme.
Moi je pense que si on respecte l'tre humain, on ne dit pas que les races suprieures doivent civiliser les races infrieures.

Quand Franois Hollande a t lu prsident il est all faire un discours vers la statue de Jules Ferry.
Pour eux c'est un modle.
Pour moi c'est un gros encul.

Les "droits de l'homme" ont t utilis comme prtexte pour faire n'importe quoi pendant des sicles.
Donc  chaque fois qu'on vient me parler de droit de l'homme a m'nerve.

----------


## Invit

> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Ignace_Guillotin
> Nope, c'est pas lui (et c'est pas Guillotin non plus apparemment). *Le but tait de rendre la mort la moins douloureuse possible*.


Effectivement, a ne devait pas tre le but de la lapidation  ::aie::

----------


## MABROUKI

> ManusDei
> Nope, c'est pas lui (et c'est pas Guillotin non plus apparemment). Le but tait de rendre la mort la moins douloureuse possible.


Penses-tu....!!!
Son but tait de la moderniser ,c..d. la mcaniser pour la rendre la moins couteuse possible, surtout lorsque il y a foule ...
En effet le bourreau manuel tait rtribu trs cher  , la tte de pipe et la profession tait une corporation artisanale qui manqut cruellement de gens qualifies ...
Les rvolutionnaires en 1793 en firent grand usage et durent certainement apprcier les mrites de l'engin qui leur permit  d'envoyer  mort  par charrettes la marchandise (d'o l'expression les charrettes de condamns)...
Si les rvolutionnaires pouvaient ressusciter ,ils seraient certainement des promoteurs acharns d'une guillotine perfectionne  rayon laser coupant, ce qui viterait un approvisionnement onreux en lames ,et l'quiperaient d'un incinrateur ....!!!

----------


## TallyHo

Par rapport  ce que Thierry dit, le nombre de pouces rouges qu'il s'est pris sur ce message me laisse perplexe... Je ne vois pas en quoi c'est une hrsie de rappeler que des peuples ont des faons diffrentes de vivre, des cultures diffrentes, etc... Et effectivement le prtexte des droits de xxx (mettre ce que vous voulez) est souvent utilis pour des actions peu avouables.

Comme je disais  Conan Lord (sans la viser), je ne comprendrais jamais au nom de quoi un peuple va imposer des valeurs  un autre peuple sur le simple fait qu'elles seraient meilleures. Si des tribus africaines veulent courir  poil dans la jungle et avoir des rites initiatiques par exemple, laissez les vivre leurs vies. En quoi a nous concerne ? Pourquoi devrions nous leur apporter une civilisation qui n'est pas la leur en supposant que ce serait meilleur ?

Vu l'opposition qu'il y a sur son message, j'en arriverais presque  dduire que vous souscrivez aux thories de races suprieures... Je n'ose pas y croire, rassurez moi que ce n'est pas le cas...

Fin du coup de gueule et retour  la Syrie... Je vous rappelle les principes de propagande guerrire inspirs d'Arthur Ponsonby :

Nous ne voulons pas la guerre.Le camp adverse est le seul responsable de la guerre.Le chef du camp adverse a le visage du diable (ou "l'affreux de service").C'est une cause noble que nous dfendons et non des intrts particuliers.L'ennemi provoque sciemment des atrocits, et si nous commettons des bavures c'est involontairement.L'ennemi utilise des armes non autorises.Nous subissons trs peu de pertes, les pertes de l'ennemi sont normes.Les artistes et intellectuels soutiennent notre cause.Notre cause a un caractre sacr.Ceux qui mettent en doute notre propagande sont des tratres.

Toute ressemblance avec le discours politique actuel est fortuite...  ::P: 




> Je comprends pas trop le pouce rouge, je veux bien une explication, ma question est sans ironie...


Ne t'inquite pas trop pour les pouces, c'est 50% de mauvaise foi revancharde ou l'effet zorro du web qui ne te rpondra pas de toute faon... Tu as du nerver un pauvre gars qui va t'en foutre systmatiquement pour n'importe quoi  ::D:

----------


## souviron34

Russia: Syria establishes control over eastern Aleppo (CNN)




> [Breaking news update, 2:24 p.m. ET]
> 
> "Over the last hour we've received information that the military activities in east Aleppo have stopped," Churkin said, according to a simultaneous translation provided by the UN. "So there's no question about cessation of hostilities, or humanitarian operations. The Syrian government has established control over east Aleppo so now the stage has come for practical humanitarian initiatives."
> 
> 
> [Previous story, published 1:47 p.m. ET]
> 
> Sources inside Aleppo tell CNN a ceasefire and evacuation agreement has been reached in the beleaguered eastern part of the city.
> Journalist and resident Karam al-Masri, who is in Aleppo, told CNN Tuesday that residents received cell phone messages from rebel leaders announcing a ceasefire.

----------


## GPPro

> Comme je disais  Conan Lord (sans la viser), je ne comprendrais jamais au nom de quoi un peuple va imposer des valeurs  un autre peuple sur le simple fait qu'elles seraient meilleures. Si des tribus africaines veulent courir  poil dans la jungle et avoir des rites initiatiques par exemple, laissez les vivre leurs vies. En quoi a nous concerne ? Pourquoi devrions nous leur apporter une civilisation qui n'est pas la leur en supposant que ce serait meilleur ?


Surtout que le comportement des nations occidentales est compltement hypocrite. Elles ne favorisent pas la dmocratie, elles favorisent les rgimes qui peuvent aller dans leur sens, dans certains cas elles pensent que c'est la dmocratie. Rappel, quand les palestiniens ont lu des membres du Hezbollah, toutes les nations occidentales ont condamn ce rsultat et certaines ont mme pris des sanctions conomiques (dont les US). Comme quoi avoir une dmocratie ne doit pas suffire. Que a vous fasse aussi rflchir sur les systmes dmocratiques occidentaux et pourquoi ils sont tolrs par nos "lites".

----------


## Mingolito

*ONU : une journaliste dmonte en deux minutes la rhtorique des mdias traditionnels sur la Syrie*

----------


## Invit

Vido trs intressante, c'est qui cette journaliste ?
Elle travaille pour l'ONU ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Vido trs intressante, c'est qui cette journaliste ?


Dans la vido le gars qui pose une question dit "Eva Bartlett".

ONU : une journaliste dmonte en deux minutes la rhtorique des mdias traditionnels sur la Syrie
Dans l'article il y a crit :



> Parmi les participants, la journaliste canadienne Eva Bartlett, qui s'est plusieurs fois rendue en Syrie depuis 2014, et avait pass auparavant quelques annes  Gaza, travaillant  recueillir les tmoignages directs des habitants de ces rgions au centre de conflits.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Vido trs intressante, c'est qui cette journaliste ?
> Elle travaille pour l'ONU ?


Non, c'est une journaliste "indpendante" ET activiste qui travaille entre autre pour "Russia Today". Donc, totalement neutre et crdible. Elle est exactement ce qu'elle reproche aux autres journalistes d'tre. C'est assez marrant.

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est une journaliste "indpendante"


Au moins elle est sur place...

Ce qui n'est pas le cas des autres "journalistes".

----------


## Zirak

J'aime comment tous les adeptes de la critique des mdias se jettent sur cette vido, et se rjouissent des 2mns o elle affirme que tout est mensonge car les gars n'ont pas de sources sur place.

Alors jusque l ok.

Mais je vous rappelle la 1re question du journaliste, disaient grosso modo : "vous, vous vous basez sur quoi pour faire vos affirmations, quelles sont vos sources ?", et cela ne choque personne qu'elle esquive la rponse ? 

Elle dit qu'il n'y a aucune organisation dans cette partie de la ville, ok, mais du coup, qui l'informe elle ?  


@thierrybenji : dans ceux qu'elle accuse de mentir, il y en a aussi sur place, donc cela ne change rien.

Ses sources  elle, c'est les mmes que celles de ceux qui mentent, des gens d'un camp ou de l'autre qu'elle interroge, et qui ne reprsente pas les positions de la totalit du pays. 

Tu critiques tout le temps les sondages, bah la c'est pareil, sauf que tu ne sais mme pas quel chantillon de personne, elle a questionn.  


Pour ma part, avec ces 3mn de vido, je suis bien incapable de dire qui ment et qui dit la vrit (surement les deux d'ailleurs).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Au moins elle est sur place...


Heu, y a rien qui dit qu'elle fut sur place. Rien du tout. On ne sait pas sur quoi elle se base. La vido ne dit rien sur ses sources.

----------


## Grogro

"La premire victime de la guerre, c'est la vrit".

----------


## Ryu2000

Vous fait comme vous voulez.
Personnellement j'ai plus confiance en elle que dans les mdias occidentaux.

Il est possible qu'elle mente comme les mdias occidentaux.
Mais sa version est plus crdible  mes yeux.

Je me mfie trop des mdias occidentaux.
Vous vous mfiez trop des mdias russes.
La vrit est entre les deux.

----------


## TallyHo

> Non, c'est une journaliste "indpendante" ET activiste qui travaille entre autre pour "Russia Today". Donc, totalement neutre et crdible. Elle est exactement ce qu'elle reproche aux autres journalistes d'tre. C'est assez marrant.


D'autres personnes ont aussi quelques doutes sur le "Assad bashing" et prfrent discuter avec Damas plutt que de privilgier l'affrontement arm ou le renversement du rgime : http://www.lemonde.fr/proche-orient/...7323_3218.html . Et il y en a eu d'autres avant et aprs eux. Ces dputs franais sont ils aussi journalistes  "Russia Today" ?

Sinon vous tes tous l  expliquer que Assad devrait dgager, c'est facile de taper mais o sont vos solutions ? Il dgage et quoi aprs ? Laisser la porte ouverte aux extrmistes ? Mettre un gouvernement intrimaire sous ordre de la coalition pour faciliter la "transition dmocratique" ? Il faudrait demander aux irakiens ce qu'ils en pensent de cette transition...

----------


## Ryu2000

Assad n'est pas le principal problme en Syrie...

----------


## Mingolito

Kadhafi il  t dgag de Libye et on voie ce que a  donn : la Libye est pass de pays riche paradisiaque  pays pauvre et divis aux mains de tribus, bref retour au stade mdival en plus pauvre. a fait penser  la fin de Rome, lEurope  mis plus de 1000 ans aprs a pour retrouver le mme niveau de civilisation.

 ::fleche::  La Libye tait le pays le plus riche d'Afrique o il tait facile d'y vivre avec les revenus du ptrole et aussi grce  une redistribution quitable !  Ils vivaient dans un ge d'Or , jusqu' ce que Sarkozy dcide d'y mettre fin, un pays Africain riche a fait tache !

----------


## Ryu2000

Les mdias veulent faire croire qu'il y a des les trs gentils rebelles qui se battent contre le trs mchant gouvernement et LE groupe terroriste EI.

Mais en ralit les rebelles sont des terroristes,  aucun moment ils ne sont mieux qu'ISIS, il n'y a que le nom qui change (ils sont surement financ, arm, form par les mmes).
On se fout de votre gueule quand on vous dit "rebelles modrs" c'est n'importe quoi comme dnomination...

Admettons qu'il y a une diffrence entre les diffrents groupes rebelles et les diffrents groupes terroristes.
Une partie de l'EI peut compltement se faire passer pour un groupe de rebelles !
Donc faut tre super mfiant quand on nous parle de rebelles.
Mme d'aprs les mdias officielles ce sont des extrmistes religieux.
Donc en aucun mieux que le rgime Syrien.

Les rebelles ne sont pas des gens sympa qui luttent pour le bien de la Syrie.

----------


## behe

> Les rebelles ne sont pas des gens sympa qui luttent pour le bien de la Syrie.


Remplaces  "les rebelles" par "toutes les forces prsentent en Syrie" et tu dcouvres ce qu'est une guerre.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Remplaces  "les rebelles" par "toutes les forces prsentent en Syrie" et tu dcouvres ce qu'est une guerre.


Ok, mais en aidant les rebelles nous rajoutons de l'eau sur le feu.

Le peuple Syrien meurt entre les tirs des rebelles, des terroristes et de l'arme.
Si on laisse l'arme repousser les terroristes et les rebelles, a ira mieux pour les Syriens.

Alors que si on aide les rebelles et les terroristes  renverser le rgime, a ne pas tre top pour les syriens...

----------


## Invit

> Ok, mais en aidant les rebelles nous rajoutons de *l'eau sur le feu*.


Je pensais que c'tait la bonne technique ? Les pompiers utilisent de l'huile en fait ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## sihem_info

la cause racine de ce qu est entrain de passer dans le monde arabe et principalement en syrie 

c'est la rvolution tunisienne

----------


## MABROUKI

> sihem_info
> c'est la rvolution tunisienne


Et la cause de la rvolution tunisienne ,ce serait quoi selon le priscope de Saoudie ?

----------


## TallyHo

Ca sent le souffre...  ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ok, mais en aidant les rebelles nous rajoutons de l'eau sur le feu.
> 
> Le peuple Syrien meurt entre les tirs des rebelles, des terroristes et de l'arme.
> Si on laisse l'arme repousser les terroristes et les rebelles, a ira mieux pour les Syriens.
> 
> Alors que si on aide les rebelles et les terroristes  renverser le rgime, a ne pas tre top pour les syriens...


C'est marrant, mais on pourrait exactement dire le contraire.

"Si on laisse les rebelles repousser les terroristes et l'arme, a ira mieux pour les Syriens."  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je pensais que c'tait la bonne technique ?


Ouais je voulais dire "huile".

Aprs a dpend quel eau, si c'est de l'eau extraite prt d'un site de Fracking a prend






> "Si on laisse les rebelles repousser les terroristes et l'arme, a ira mieux pour les Syriens."


Normalement c'est impossible.
Les terroristes sont financ par des pays immensment riche comme le Qatar et l'Arabie Saoudite.
Ils sont trs bien pay donc ce n'est pas difficile  recruter.
Ils ont donc un stock illimit d'armes et main d'oeuvre.

L'arme syrienne et aid par l'arme Russe et l'arme Iranienne.
En principe il est impossible pour des rebelles de battre 2 quipes aussi puissantes.

Mme si l les rebelles sont allis avec les terroristes contre le gouvernement Syrien, la Syrie est en train de gagner...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mme si l les rebelles sont allis avec les terroristes contre le gouvernement Syrien, la Syrie est en train de gagner...


Les rebelles ne sont pas allis avec les groupes islamistes terroristes. Ce sont ces derniers qui ont profit du massacre perptr par le rgime d'Assad de la population qui se soulevait contre le systme despotique mis en place par le Assad. Du coup, le soulvement s'est arm, et des groupuscules terroristes en ont profit. 
Si, au lieu d'envoyer l'arme massacre sa population, le rgime aurait ouvert des ngociations, on n'en serait pas l.

Et contrairement  toi, la Syrie a d'ors et dj perdu. Peut-tre que la Russie va gagner (quoi ?), que le clan d'Assad va avoir le sentiment d'avoir gagner, mais ce ne sera qu'une impression. On est dans une guerre de religion entre Sunnites et Chiites. a ne va pas s'arrter  Alep !

----------


## Ryu2000

> On est dans une guerre de religion entre Sunnites et Chiites.


Mais c'est quoi ce bordel ?
Normalement la Syrie c'est multi culturel.
Il y a plein de religions qui se ctoient sans problme.

Le gouvernement Syrien dfend les minorits religieuses.
Donc on a des rebelles et des terroristes qui se battent pour imposer leur religion et on a le gouvernement qui accepte toutes les religions, mais l'occident veut qu'on soutienne des extrmistes contre un systme tolrant ?

C'est bizarre quand mme...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais c'est quoi ce bordel ?
> C'est bizarre quand mme...


Le bordel est venu avec la dcision de Bashar d'utiliser la force arme pour mater un soulvement populaire. 
Voyant que le mouvement s'armait en retour, Bashar a fait librer de prison les extrmistes religieux qu'il dtenait sachant que ceux-ci noyauterait le mouvement populaire. Les organisations terroristes en ont effectivement profit. Rsultat on se retrouve dans un imbroglio go-politico-religieux qu'il est difficile de dcortiquer. On parle souvent des Russes dans cette histoire, mais il ne faut pas oublier l'Iran qui est partie prenante aux cot de Bashar et des Russes. Et l'Iran, ce sont des Chiites. Les groupuscules terroristes sont Sunnites.

----------


## Ryu2000

Quelque part Chiite / Sunnite a veut un peu rien dire...
Parfois il y a plus de diffrences entre 2 chiites ou entre 2 sunnites qu'entre 1 chiite et 1 sunnite...
Si la Syrie se dbarrasse des rebelles et des terroristes toutes les religions pourront  nouveau cohabiter, comme avant que les rebelles et terroristes viennent foutre la merde.

L'Iran et la Russie aide un alli.
Ils font parti des pays qui rsistent  l'empire amricain.

Il y a galement la Chine, le Venezuela, et d'autres.
Avant il y a avait la Libye...

Ce qui arrive en Syrie ce sont des forces extrieures qui financent des terroristes pour dtruire un pays de l'intrieur.
Sans le financement dont bnficie les rebelles et terroristes le calme serait revenu depuis des annes.
Mais des pays continu de distribuer des milliards pour instaurer le chaos en Syrie.

Mme la France aide les rebelles/terroristes et a fait chier.
J'aimerai que la France s'occupe de ses affaires au lieu de se mler de choses qui ne la regarde pas.
On devrait sauver la France avant d'aider des "rebelles".

Est-ce que vous seriez content que des nations ennemis financent des terroristes pour foutre la merde dans votre nation ?
Moi perso a me ferait chier et c'est exactement ce qu'on fait en Syrie depuis 5 ans.

La France n'a pas a intervenir, on empire les choses.
De toute faon c'est toujours hypocrite l'histoire d'intervenir au nom des droits de l'homme.
C'est stupide et a n'arrivera jamais de l'histoire de l'humanit.

Quand un pays intervient c'est pour ses intrts, parce qu'il a quelque chose  en tirer, ce ne sera JAMAIS dans lintrt du peuple. (bon si c'est peut tre arriv mais pas depuis longtemps)
La France est alli avec les pires dictature sur terre, vous pensez qu'ils respectent les droits de l'homme ?

Vous devriez utiliser votre mmoire.
En Libye, les mdias ont fait passer Kadhafi pour un horrible dictateur, ils ont faire croire que le peuple tait contre lui.
Aujourd'hui tout le monde regrette la disparition de Kadhafi.
Vous regretterez Assad si les terroristes/rebelles venaient  gagner la guerre.

Vous dfendez des rebelles extrmiste quand le rgime est tolrant...

Si a se trouve le projet c'est de donner le pouvoir  des terroristes dans le maximum de pays, pour qu'ensuite ils viennent attaquer l'Europe...

----------


## Charvalos

> Quelque part Chiite / Sunnite a veut un peu rien dire...
> Parfois il y a plus de diffrences entre 2 chiites ou entre 2 sunnites qu'entre 1 chiite et 1 sunnite...


Non mais..... Qu'est-ce que tu racontes ?

http://www.cosmovisions.com/$Sunnites.htm & http://www.cosmovisions.com/$Chiites.htm

Il y a de grandes divisions entre les deux "clans".

T'es sr que tu vis dans le mme monde que nous ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> T'es sr que tu vis dans le mme monde que nous ?


J'ai connu des chiites pote avec des sunnites.
C'est tout ce que je voulais dire...

Ce n'est pas parce que quelqu'un a une rligion diffrente qu'il faut rechercher  l'anantir...

----------


## Zirak

> C'est tout ce que je voulais dire...


Bah la prochaine fois, ne dis que a alors, a vitera d'avoir encore 30 lignes d'inepties et/ou de lapalissades...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Bah la prochaine fois, ne dis que a


Non mais je parlais juste du combat Chiite, Sunnite...

Le reste reste important.
En combattant Assad vous combattez l'entente entre les religions.

----------


## Zirak

> Le reste reste important.


Quel reste ? 

Tes 30 lignes sur "le monde est compliqu, c'est tous des mchants, on devrait rester chez nous" ? 

Cela a t rpt  peu prs 10 000 fois par tout le monde, rparti sur je ne sais combien de sujets du forum.

Cela n'apporte strictement rien (sans mme parler une nouvelle fois de tes affirmations non fondes qui ne sont que TON AVIS, pas une vrit).





> En combattant Assad vous combattez l'entente entre les religions.


Je combat qui moi ? Je suis juste dveloppeur.  ::aie:: 

Ce que tu n'as toujours pas compris, malgr tes grands discours sur les nuances, c'est que l'on peut considrer Assad comme un dictateur, sans forcment tre du ct des terroristes, et que critiquer Assad, car il y a de quoi, ne signifie pas que l'on veut faire de l'interventionnisme ou que l'on veuille que les terroristes dirigent la Syrie...

Ca fait juste 20 fois qu'on le rpte, mais comme  chaque fois, vous tes trs forts pour donner des leons, mais beaucoup moins pour vous les appliquer  vous-mmes.

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est que l'on peut considrer Assad comme un dictateur, sans forcment tre du ct des terroristes, et que critiquer Assad, car il y a de quoi, ne signifie pas que l'on veut faire de l'interventionnisme ou que l'on veuille que les terroristes dirigent la Syrie...


Ok, mais le truc frustrant c'est que les gens sont beaucoup trop du ct des rebelles.

La plupart des gens pensent qu'Assad est trs mauvais pour son peuple, le problme c'est que les alternatives ne sont absolument pas meilleur et a beaucoup l'ignorent.

On ne connatra jamais toute la vrit, mais il est trs fort probable que les rebelles aient tu beaucoup plus de civils que l'arme Syrienne.
Les civils ne sont pas une cible pour l'arme, alors qu'ils le sont pour les rebelles et les terroristes.

Edit : Apparemment a va pas mal, il se sont mis d'accord cette nuit et les civils et rebelles vont tre vacus.

----------


## TallyHo

> Le bordel est venu avec la dcision de Bashar d'utiliser la force arme pour mater un soulvement populaire.


Le bordel a commenc bien avant dans ces pays avec les "rvolutions dmocratiques" qui ont servi d'excuse pour une dstabilisation et il y a eu une propagation. A cela tu ajoutes le passif irakien, libyen, etc... qui ont gnr de l'opposition qui s'est dporte et un peu de gopolitique malsaine et tu en es l o on en est. C'est  dire un conflit trs complexe o on s'est lamentablement plant car on y a rien compris et qu'on a prfr tre sur des postures dnonciatrices.

J'ajoute qu'il faut aussi voir un peu plus loin que la vision mdiatique ou des "bons sentiments" au sujet de ces rvolutions dmocratiques. Croyez-vous vraiment que la coalition et certains pays l-bas, en particulier Isral, veulent vraiment cela ? Si demain il y a de la dmocratie dans tous ces pays, ils seraient bien emmerds car ils auraient des interlocuteurs lgitimes et lus et pas des supposs dictateurs. En d'autres termes, leur excuse principale pour guerroyer et justifier la gopolitique tombe tout simplement... Rflchissez  a deux minutes... L'altruisme dans la guerre, il faudrait peut-tre pas trop y croire.

En attendant, toujours pas de rponse  ma question... C'est bien beau de tout rejeter sur Assad mais vous proposez quoi ? Qu'il s'en aille ? Et aprs ?

----------


## Grogro

Le bordel au Moyen-Orient, a commence avec l'clatement de l'empire Ottoman. Puis la cration de l'tat d'Israel, les guerres qui s'en sont suivies, la rvolution iranienne et la raction miroir salafiste, les trois guerres du golfe, etc.

----------


## Zirak

> En attendant, toujours pas de rponse  ma question... C'est bien beau de tout rejeter sur Assad mais vous proposez quoi ? Qu'il s'en aille ? Et aprs ?


Et tu n'en auras pas, tout simplement, car non, nous ne rejetons pas tout sur Assad (enfin pour ma part, ainsi que pour les interventions de Manus Dei, Gastiflex, et plusieurs autres, mais je ne peux parler au nom de tout le monde), nous essayons juste de montrer  Thierrybenji, que non, que cela soit Assad, Trump, Poutine, Castro, et autres, ils ont beau tre "contre" les USA / le systme / l'UE / tout ce qui ne plait pas  Thierrybenji, suivant le cas, ce ne sont pas des "bons gars" qui ne pensent qu'au bien de leur peuple, ils ont tout autant de casseroles que les politiciens que Thierrybenji ne peut pas voir en peinture.

Et galement on fait a pour lui montrer la moiti des trucs qu'il dit sont faux (dernier exemple en date : Assad n'a jamais utilis d'armes chimiques, bah en fait si, et comme je l'ai dit en apportant le lien qui montrait les conclusions de l'ONU, a n'excuse en rien les autres, mais c'est mentir de dire qu'Assad n'en a pas utilis). 

Tu nous rptes  tout bout de champs, qu'on est pas la pour convaincre les autres, bah ok, je n'essai pas de convaincre qui que ce soit qu'il faut aller virer Assad, je donne simplement des lments  Thierrybenji, pour qu'il en sache un peu plus sur Assad, aprs, si il reste sur sa position du "leave Assad alone, he's so sweet", c'est son choix, mais  ce moment l, y'a juste un parti pris pour un mec, en mode "l'ennemi de mon ennemi est mon ami" en mettant tout le reste de ct, et pour ma part, je considre a comme une perte de temps de discuter.

----------


## Ryu2000

Assad n'est peut tre pas trs sympa.
Mais l'acharnement de la part de ses ennemis est vraiment horrible.
Des groupes terroristes comme ISIS ont t cr, form et financ.

Des personnalits franaises ont soutenu ces groupes terroristes, notamment Laurent Fabius avec sa clbre phrase "Al Nosra fait du bon boulot".
Il a dit aussi Assad ne mriterait pas d'tre sur la Terre sauf que diplomatiquement tu ne peux pas dire a normalement.

Depuis le dbut la France donne des armes aux terroristes rebelles (on va mettre une nuance a a l'air de vous plaire).

Les mdias sont 100% anti assad et pro rebelles.
Bon aprs on comprend, a nous a cot chre tous ces rebelles, maintenant les voir se faire dfoncer par les Russes et les Iraniens a doit les faire un peu chier...

Est-ce que vous vous rendez compte que des pays souhaitent instaurer le chaos au Moyen Orient ?
Avez vous compris que les terroristes reoivent de l'aide pour dstabiliser des rgions, prendre le pouvoir, contrler les ressources naturel ?
Comme dirait Bernard Henry Levy "C'est bon pour Isral".
Parce qu'aujourd'hui vous vous dite "les terroristes ont pris le contrle de puits de ptrole, ils arrivent  le vendre en passant par la Turquie, etc...".
Ouais, mais sauf qu'ils taient *super quip* avant de prendre le contrle des puits de ptrole.

Il y a une expression qui dit "Entre deux maux, il faut choisir le moindre", le gouvernement d'Assad c'est clairement le moindre mal compar aux rebelles/terroristes.

----------


## Jipt

> Le bordel au Moyen-Orient, a commence avec *l'clatement* de l'empire Ottoman. [...]


Et on pourrait mme dire que _le bordel au Moyen-Orient, a commence avec la cration de l'empire Ottoman_.
Ben vi, pour qu'il clate il faut qu'il ait t cr, nan ?  ::P: 

En fait, le bordel sur cette plante (pourquoi se limiter au M.-O. ?) commence avec la descente1 de l'Homme de l'arbre  la savane.
L'aurait d rester perch, ouais !

---
1 : je n'ose pas crire "avec *l'apparition* de l'Homme"...

----------


## MABROUKI

> thierrybenji 
> Non mais je parlais juste du combat Chiite, Sunnite...


Bien vu...tu  as parfaitement raison, le combat actuel entre soi-disant chiites et sunnites est un *cran de fume  qui cache  une guerre irano-monarchies* par milices terroristes interposes...
Cette guerre a t par ses protagonistes *ouvertement lors du conflit irako-iranien* (1980) qui a dsol l'Irak une premire fois et ou l'emploi d'armes chimiques a t dploy en grand...

Gopolitiquement c'est encore plus grand : derrire l'Iran soi-disant chiite il y a les intrts et la revanche  de l'tat iranien. En arrire-plan plus loin , le mchant loup russe attise cette rivalit irano-monarchie comme moyen d'emmerder le camp des USA...
Derrire les monarchies soi-disant sunnites  il y a les intrts des tats monarchiques du golfe et ..
En arrire-plan plus loin , le mchant bison amricain  attise lui aussi cette rivalit irano-monarchie comme moyen d'emmerder le camp Russe...
Si le conflit syrien se refroidit , il y aura d'autres  conflits dont la braise est entretenu sciemment par le camp Russe et Amricain :  minorit Kurde  appuy par l'Iran ,recrudescence du conflit ymnite , Bahren !!!

----------


## Ryu2000

Moi je verrais plus :
TEAM Empire US (pour un monde dirig par les USA) :
USA, Isral, UE, Royaume Uni, Japon, etc...

TEAM Rsistant (pour un monde multipolaire) :
Chine, Russie, Iran, Syrie, Venezuela, Core du Nord ?, etc... 

Ya des pays qui sont entre 2 quipes, comme la Turquie.
L c'est clairement l'empire US qui veut dtruire la Syrie comme la Libye a t dtruite.

Les occidentaux aiment renverser des pouvoirs lgitime pour mettre leur homme  la place.
En Afrique a a du arriver plein de fois.

Est-ce que tout le monde est d'accord pour dire qu'un gouvernement mondiale serait une mauvaise chose ?

----------


## Zirak

> Est-ce que tout le monde est d'accord pour dire qu'un gouvernement mondiale serait une mauvaise chose ?


Non, pas d'accord du tout.

Je suis d'accord pour dire que cela serait une mauvaise chose que les USA, ou la Chine, ou la Russie, ou mme la France ou n'importe quel autre pays, dirige le monde et impose sa volont.

Par contre, un gouvernement mondial, compos de tous les pays, car au final on ne serait plus qu'une seule nation, cela serait la solution  une quantit phnomnale de problmes actuels (concurrence dloyale, vasion / fraude fiscale, dumping social, exploitation du tiers monde, une bonne partie des conflits arms, etc etc).

----------


## Jipt

Juste sur ce point :



> [... ] cela serait la solution  une quantit phnomnale de problmes actuels (concurrence dloyale, *vasion / fraude fiscale*, dumping social, exploitation du tiers monde, une bonne partie des conflits arms, etc.)


Quand on voit qu'en France on n'est pas foutu d'harmoniser les taxes sur le carburant et les clopes (et si c'est fait vous m'excuserez, mais j'ai la flemme de chercher et a a t comme a pendant des dizaines d'annes en tout cas) entre la Corse et le continent, quand on sait qu'aux States continentaux le Delaware est un paradis fiscal, sur ce point-l on n'est pas rendus...

D'accord  100% avec le reste (c'est dj ce que je disais  l'poque de deuche  ::mouarf:: ).

----------


## TallyHo

> Si le conflit syrien se refroidit , il y aura d'autres  conflits dont la braise est entretenu sciemment par le camp Russe et Amricain :  minorit Kurde  appuy par l'Iran ,recrudescence du conflit ymnite , Bahren !!!


Prochain sur la liste ou en 2me position : Algrie...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Non, pas d'accord du tout.


Il en faut bien...




> Par contre, un gouvernement mondial, compos de tous les pays, car au final on ne serait plus qu'une seule nation, cela serait la solution  une quantit phnomnale de problmes actuels (concurrence dloyale, vasion / fraude fiscale, dumping social, exploitation du tiers monde, une bonne partie des conflits arms, etc etc).


Ouais l'amour, la paix entre les peuples et les pquerettes...

C'est bien jolie, mais jamais l'humain ne pourra fonctionner comme a.
Jamais un seul modle pourra tre compatible avec tout le monde.
Ce serait du nivellement vers le bas, tre oblig de se soumettre  un modle tranger.

Dit comme a, a rappelle "Imagine" de John Lennon et pour moi il dcrit l'enfer.
En quoi un monde sans Nation ni Religion serait bien ?

Moi je suis totalement contre les grosses alliances, plus les groupes sont gros plus les guerres sont meurtrires.
Au XX il y a eu 2 guerres mondiales, au XXI il y aura la 3ime  chaque fois le nombre de morts est beaucoup plus lev.
Selon la sortie de cette guerre, on finira peut tre sous un gouvernement mondiale, mais ce ne sera pas un truc cool, o tout le monde est gal.
Ce sera une oligarchie mondialiste qui mettra le monde en esclavage.
Ce sera les 0.1% qui dirigeront les 99.9%.

Dj dans l'UE avec un ensemble de 28 27 nations on est jamais d'accord, alors que nous somme plus ou moins frre (Portugal, Italie, Grce, Espagne, France, ya des points commun, aprs Bulgarie tout a c'est autre chose...).
Dans l'UE le peuple n'a jamais son mot  dire.
Et c'est dj beaucoup trop le cirque  cause de toutes les traductions ncessaire...

Ce serait 1000 fois plus le dsordre si c'tait mondial.
Si un ordre mondial venait  tre mis en plus ce serait un groupe de personne qui mettrait le monde en esclavage.

----------


## Grogro

> Prochain sur la liste ou en 2me position : Algrie...


Quand les rserves de change d'Alger seront puises (ce qui ne devrait gure tarder au rythme ou a va), et si le ptrole ne remonte pas entre temps pour restaurer la rente gazire et ptrolire, la situation risque effectivement d'tre explosive chez nos voisins d'Algrie. 

Mabrouki est justement algrien de mmoire. Il pourra nous en parler.

----------


## Zirak

> C'est bien jolie, mais jamais l'humain ne pourra fonctionner comme a.
> Jamais un seul modle pourra tre compatible avec tout le monde.
> Ce serait du nivellement vers le bas, tre oblig de se soumettre  un modle tranger.
> [snip]
> Selon la sortie de cette guerre, on finira peut tre sous un gouvernement mondiale, mais ce ne sera pas un truc cool, o tout le monde est gal.
> Ce sera une oligarchie mondialiste qui mettra le monde en esclavage.
> Ce sera les 0.1% qui dirigeront les 99.9%.


Car tu es toujours dans l'optique d'une nation qui impose son point de vue aux autres, tu peux appeler a un rve ou une utopie, moi je te parle d'un truc construit d'un commun d'accord entre tout le monde.




> En quoi un monde sans Nation ni Religion serait bien ?


Pourquoi sans religions ? Le fait de n'avoir qu'un seul "pays", ne t'empchent pas que des gens y pratiquent diffrentes croyances.

Quand au fait d'avoir plusieurs nations,  part crer des problmes dans le monde entier, car chacun veut tre le gagnant du concours mondial de bites, je ne vois pas trop ce que cela nous apporte de bon ? 

La majorit des problmes que tu dnonces sont le rsultat des problmes d'go des diffrents pays hein.





> Moi je suis totalement contre les grosses alliances, plus les groupes sont gros plus les guerres sont meurtrires.
> Au XX il y a eu 2 guerres mondiales, au XXI il y aura la 3ime  chaque fois le nombre de morts est beaucoup plus lev.


Si tu n'as qu'une seule nation, il n'y a plus de "groupes". Et si il n'y a qu'une seule nation, tu entres en guerre contre qui ? Contre toi-mme ?  :;): 


Donc oui, j'admets volontiers que c'est une utopie, car ni les dirigeants, ni la majorit du peuple ne veut de a, mais ce n'est pas pour autant qu'un truc mondial sera forcment mauvais, c'est juste la dessus que je n'tais pas d'accord avec toi. 

C'est comme l'UE au final, le problme de l'UE, ce n'est pas le fait de s'tre regroup, et on aurait pu tous beaucoup y gagner, si cela avait t bien fait, et pas fait  l'arrache par des gens qui ne pensaient en effet qu' eux et  court terme. 

Le monde et son fonctionnement n'est pas une fatalit, il n'est que ce qu'on en fait (je parle bien des rapports entre humains / socit / systme conomique et tout le tintouin, pas du fonctionnement de la nature hein ^^).

----------


## micka132

> Par contre, un gouvernement mondial, compos de tous les pays, car au final on ne serait plus qu'une seule nation, cela serait la solution  une quantit phnomnale de problmes actuels (concurrence dloyale, vasion / fraude fiscale, dumping social, exploitation du tiers monde, une bonne partie des conflits arms, etc etc).


Moi j'y vois la fin de l'humanit...
La 'beaut' c'est la diversit, pas celle de nos politiciens depuis les annes 70 pour nous faire manger du communautarisme, mais plutt au niveau mondiale. Avec un gouvernement mondial, avec donc des normes appliques  tout le monde tu lisses absolument tout. 
Il n'y a qu' voir au niveau architecture : les tour modernes sont toute les mmes ! Elles sont o les diffrences que tu peux retrouver sur les btiments anciens? Les vtements se standardisent, avec par exemple le costard-cravate que tu retrouves quasiment partout en Asie (merci aux africains/MO de conserver leurs habits). Avec un gouvernement mondial, et donc une pens standardise tu acclreras et tendras le phnomne, et pire tu brideras la cration.
Pour les points que tu soulves c'est effectivement vrai, tu pourras gommer pas mal de soucis, mais pour moi c'est exactement la mme problmatique que les discours scuritaires.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pourquoi sans religions ?


C'est dans les paroles :



> Imagine there's no countries,
> It isnt hard to do,
> Nothing to kill or die for,
> No religion too,
> Imagine all the people
> living life in peace...


Je trouve que John Lennon se trompe, ce n'est pas les religions qui produisent des guerres, ce sont des hommes qui utilisent le message de Dieu pour lui faire dire n'importe quoi.
Aux USA le petit W. Bush disait qu'il allait intervenir en Irak parce que c'tait la volont de Dieu (au fait ya jamais eu d'arme de dmolition massive en Irak (bon cela dit la France avait refus d'intervenir, vous voyez que Chirac a fait une ou deux choses de bien)).




> Quand au fait d'avoir plusieurs nations,  part crer des problmes dans le monde entier, car chacun veut tre le gagnant du concours mondial de bites, je ne vois pas trop ce que cela nous apporte de bon ?


a n'a pas a fonctionner comme a.
On peut vivre en paix en tant amis avec ses voisins. (on peut se taper dessus de temps en temps aussi)
On a qu'a se dire que chaque nation est numro 1 dans son domaine et pis voil...




> La majorit des problmes que tu dnonces sont le rsultat des problmes d'go des diffrents pays hein.


Ou bien c'est le rsultat d'une lite apatride, cosmopolite, qui pensent qu'une nation est un htel et que tous les peuples sont  mettre en esclavage.




> Si tu n'as qu'une seule nation, il n'y a plus de "groupes". Et si il n'y a qu'une seule nation, tu entres en guerre contre qui ? Contre toi-mme ?


Les humains ont toujours fonctionn et fonctionneront toujours par groupe.
Il y a une thorie des ensembles.
Un village dteste le village d' ct, un dpartement dteste un autre dpartement, une rgion dteste une rgion, un pays dteste un pays.
Aprs a dpend de l'chelle et de qui vient te faire chier.
Par exemple il y a le regroupement des rgions, personne est content, mais du coup a rapproche les villages, les dpartements, toute la rgion, contre la rgion  laquelle ils sont soud.
Si l'ennemi est une nation, genre un match de Foot France VS Angleterre, toute la France va se dire "encul d'anglais" (en gros, moi j'aime pas les sports d'quipe et je dteste constamment les anglais donc a marche pas).
Si l'Europe bat les USA dans un domaine, on est fire de faire partie du continent parfois.
Pour que l'humanit se rassemble il faudrait un match de basket entre les meilleurs terrien et une quipe d'une autre plante, a ne risque donc pas d'arriver...
Et aussi bien ce serait super phmre.

C'est le thorme d'Al Bundy de la srie Mari Deux Enfants.
Entre eux ils s'attaquent, mais quand ils sont confront  un truc externe ils se soudent.
Si on applique a a l'humanit, peu importe la taille du groupe humain, il y a toujours des plus petits groupes.
Un ensemble se casse si tu zoom dessus.
a ne veut strictement rien dire ce que j'essaie d'exprimer, mais dans ma tte c'est clair.




> Donc oui, j'admets volontiers que c'est une utopie


La paix entre les peuples est une utopie.
Par contre les peuples du monde entier soumis  une lite, c'est possible.
On ne peut pas forcer les gens  s'aimer, par contre on peut les soumettre.




> le problme de l'UE, ce n'est pas le fait de s'tre regroup


On a pas besoin d'un truc aussi lourd que l'UE.
On aurait s'arranger autrement pour favoriser les changes entre pays europen.
Mais bon si la France tait le seul membre de l'UE on aurait pas de problme  ::P:

----------


## TallyHo

> Avec un gouvernement mondial, et donc une pens standardise tu acclreras et tendras le phnomne, et pire tu brideras la cration.


De plus, tu auras beau faire qu'une seule nation, les gens sont attirs par leurs semblables donc a n'empchera pas la cration de groupes. On n'aura plus des nations mais un regroupement tribal / communautaire / ethnique / etc... Bref, ce n'est pas la solution  mon avis.

----------


## Zirak

> On n'aura plus des nations mais un regroupement tribal / communautaire / ethnique / etc... Bref, ce n'est pas la solution  mon avis.


Exactement ce que l'on a dj, malgr l'existence des diffrents pays donc ? (Et que l'on a dj  l'intrieur des diffrents pays.) 

Faire une seule nation, ne signifie pas aimer chaque individu de cette nation, si on prend le cas actuel, je suis Franais, et je suis trs loin d'apprcier tous les Franais, bien au contraire, et je me sens plus proche d'un mec d'une mme "communaut" que la mienne, mme si il habite  l'autre bout du monde, que d'un Franais qui n'a strictement rien en commun avec moi en dehors du fait d'habiter le mme pays...


@Thierrybenji : Merci de ne pas contre-argumenter en me disant "c'est crit dans la chanson de John Lennon"... C'est une chanson, pas un mode d'emploi  suivre  la lettre...

----------


## MABROUKI

> Tallyho
> Prochain sur la liste ou en 2me position : Algrie...


Les problmatiques  moyennes orientales sont nettement plus compliques que les africaines ,aussi loin qu'on remonte dans l'histoire...la voracit des empires asiatiques est destructrice...
Mais le risque existe pour n'importe quel pays de la rgion de se fourvoyer dans une petite impasse locale....!!! 
Compars aux asiates ,les tats africains se noient pour moins que rien ,dans des verres d'eau....!!!




> Grogro
> Quand les rserves de change d'Alger seront puises (ce qui ne devrait gure tarder au rythme ou a va), et si le ptrole ne remonte pas entre temps pour restaurer la rente gazire et ptrolire, la situation risque effectivement d'tre explosive chez nos voisins d'Algrie.


La c'est le syndrome "hollandais" du ptrole qui amplifie 2 phnomnes typiques du tiers-monde : la corruption et l'enrichissement sans cause tout le monde s'etant  enrichit  l'indpendance en prenant les dpouilles des colons...
Transpos politiquement ,cela  conduit  des cocktails explosifs et des  guerres de clans  rpercut sur la population comme toujours. 
Pas besoin ni des Russes ni des Amricains...
Les gens "danseront sans foulards" comme au Nigeria en 1969,Algrie 1990,ou prsentement au Venezuela....  
L'expression populaire de chez nous ,se dit d'un danseur munit de 2  fouloirs qu'il agite au rythme de la danse...

Comme toujours le peuple ,chez moi  ,est d'habitude offert en sacrifice  solennellement sur l'autel patriotique par les clans , le temps que les cours du ptrole remontent (un cycle de 10 ans) et que le cours du sang vers sche...
Actuellement nous sommes trs  tangent....

----------


## ddoumeche

> a a commen par le printemps arabe. Des gens, opprims depuis des annes descendent dans la rue pour protester, et se font cartonner par le rgime. Rien ne prouve qu'ils n'auraient pas t violents, mais en attendant, ils ne l'avaient pas encore t. Alors aprs, ils se rebellent, et puis les islamistes interviennent, et puis il y a scission au sein des islamistes, et puis ISIS(d'autres islamistes) tend son combat de l'Irak vers la syrie, et puis le Hezbollah et la Russie interviennent pour le gouvernement, et c'est le bazar pas possible, et tout le monde tue tout le monde. On a au moins 5 camps, dont 3 islamistes incontrlables, qui se dtestent tous, et avec des dfections frquentes tous azimuths.
> 
> Sans compter les Turcs qui bombardent tout ce qui ressemble de prs ou de loin  un Kurde, en essayant de ne pas se mler du reste.


Les rebelles arms taient dj dans le pays avant le commencement des manifestations, ce qui les ont rejoint taient les mercenaires qataris et les membres d'Al-qada soutenus et arms par les suspects habituels de l'Otan... H, le plan avait "march" en Lybie, pourquoi ne pas remettre ca. 
La chose a t confirme par Roland Dumas sur LCP, et qu'on ne vienne pas me dire que Dumas est un complotiste.

La Syrie tait un de ces tats socialistes chimriques qui ne demandait qu' exploser, avec un extrmisme musulman dj bien install, et un rgime militaire en fin de vie. Rappelons le massacre de Hama en 1982 o l'arme reprend le contrle de la ville en tuant plusieurs milliers de civils, suite  un massacre contre une cole d'officiers. Dj, l'arme contre les sunnites.

Quand Bashar prend le pouvoir, il tente une libralisation conomique qui fait long feu, car cela ne plait pas aux caciques du rgime qui tiennent les reines de l'conomie. Et quand la guerre civile clate, on sent un long flottement dans le rgime avant que les insurgs dclarent clairement leurs intentions qui sont d'en "finir" (doux euphmisme) avec les alaouites. Donc  ce moment l, il n'y a plus de questions  se poser.
De toute faon, Bashar el Assad (qu'on prsente comme un monstre, difficile  croire vu sa femme) ne peut pas quitter le pouvoir car les occidentaux ne lui garantiront jamais la scurit, et de plus il serait remplac par un vrai dur.

J'ai longtemps t mitig, puis  fur et  mesures des exactions rebelles (meurtre du fils de grand Mufti de la mosque de Damas, trafic d'organes, etc), il a bien fallut choisir un camp. Ca n'a pas t trs compliqu.

La conclusion de l'histoire est que le rgime vient de gagner 20 ans de rpit, ce qui me rjouit en attendant la prochaine (Algrie, Jordanie ?).




> Une vrai saloperie ce daeesh. Je n'arriverai jamais comprendre comment l'humain peut tomber si bas en animosit. Pourquoi on les prsente comme rebelles alors ? J'ai un flou. j'ai rat un pisode ?


Par fanatisme. On embrigade des idiots partout en Europe. Rien qu'en France il y a environ 12000-15000 djihadistes, dont quelques milliers de combattants.
Ceux qu'on prsentent comme rebelles sont le paravent dmocratique pour les pays d'Europe, mais en cas de victoire, ils ne greront pas plus le pays qu'Assad ne le gre.




> Je te conseille d'aller donner un coup de main aux associations venant en aide aux rfugis et d'aller leur demander ce qu'ils pensent d'Assad. On ne peut pas vraiment aller plus  la source que les gens qui sont directement concerns....


La suisse, futur pays fournisseur du djihad mondial. Personnellement, je connais pas mal de syriens qui soutiennent le rgime.




> Penses-tu....!!!
> Son but tait de la moderniser ,c..d. la mcaniser pour la rendre la moins couteuse possible, surtout lorsque il y a foule ...


Ca n'a pas eu l'effet escompt en ralit, la guillotine restaient trs onreuse et les corporations de bourreaux indboulonnable. La CGT des guillotines dj, elle nous tuait tous.




> "Si on laisse les rebelles repousser les terroristes et l'arme, a ira mieux pour les Syriens."


Pour quels syriens cela ira mieux, les lacs ou les sunnites ? C'est quoi l'intrt de la France l dedans ?




> Quand au fait d'avoir plusieurs nations,  part crer des problmes dans le monde entier, car chacun veut tre le gagnant du concours mondial de bites, je ne vois pas trop ce que cela nous apporte de bon ?


Comme si les tats-nations avaient crs la guerre, c'est bien une conception de fdraliste a. Les diffrentes tribus se livrs la guerre pendant plus de 500 ans sur le cadavre de l'empire romain, et il n'y avait pas encore de nations.
Si on supprime les nations, leur territoire sera juste livr aux bandes armes comme en Somalie.

Elles nous apportent la paix civile et la dmocratie, sous certaines conditions

----------


## TallyHo

> La chose a t confirme par Roland Dumas sur LCP, et qu'on ne vienne pas me dire que Dumas est un complotiste.


Non il ne l'est pas, c'est juste un des rares politiciens qui vaut le coup... Et c'est bien pour a que certains lui collent cette tiquette qui est devenue le Godwin politique pour discrditer une personne.




> De toute faon, Bashar el Assad (qu'on prsente comme un monstre, difficile  croire vu sa femme) ne peut pas quitter le pouvoir car les occidentaux ne lui garantiront jamais la scurit, et de plus il serait remplac par un vrai dur.


Exact, je le disais aussi, c'est la meilleure des pires solutions. Dans ce genre d'affaires, il est important de sparer conviction et responsabilit. La conviction de certains occidentaux est qu'il est le pire des enc*ls. La responsabilit est de ravaler ce constat et de le laisser en place afin d'viter le pire pour la Syrie. Sauf si l'intention est de dstabiliser ce pays en esprant une contamination... En d'autres termes, la Syrie serait une tape mais la vraie cible n'est pas l. Je ne me rappelle plus du nom de cette stratgie gopolitique qui consiste  foutre le bordel chez un voisin en esprant que a prenne dans le pays vis. Tu connais ?

----------


## MABROUKI

> thierrybenji 
> a ne veut strictement rien dire ce que j'essaie d'exprimer, mais dans ma tte c'est clair


Vrit universelle que certains oublient aisment...
L'instinct grgaire est typique  l'espce humain comme de beaucoup d'autres espces animales ,.
Certains sont capables encore une fois de nier l'existence de l'instinct ...
Oui nous sommes des animaux pensants et bien sur parlants faut-il le rappeler , Car un sourd-muet ne peut exprimer sa pense semblable une "bete" animale....

Comme toute espce animale, nous avons galement ,faut-il le rappeler ,un autre instinct l'agressivit ...
La grgarit explique la formation des 1eres cites et tats ...
L'agressivit explique les conflits et guerres des humains....

*Ces 2 constations* ont t faites par les premiers philosophes grecs...
Elles sont d'une telle vidence ,que le plus grand historien maghrbin  Ibn de la fin du moyen-ge (1250)  s'en est servi comme base dans le premier trait sociologique introductif  son autre traite d'histoire :
"l'homme est grgaire par instinct , et les groupes humains ont tendance  former des tribus, des cits et des tats ......L'homme est un animal agressif par nature "...
Je suis trs tonn que certains spculent sur des constations videntes pour le dernier des hommes....

----------


## TallyHo

> Je suis trs tonn que certains spculent sur des constations videntes pour le dernier des hommes....


Parce qu'ils refusent leur nature profonde prouvant ainsi que l'homme est peut-tre moins intelligent que ce qu'on le croit. Le refus ne mne  rien, l'acceptation ouvre  la comprhension et  la matrise. Comme tous les animaux, l'instinct profond de l'homme est de survivre, donc l'alternative au conflit est la suivante : tu combats ou tu fuis. Et pour ceux qui rfutent cela et bien ils constateront par eux-mmes  quel point cela est vrai quand ils feront face  une situation d'urgence avec des ractions primitives. Par exemple en temps de guerre quand tu vois l'ennemi trucider tes proches et que tu les dfends en explosant la tte du gars  coup de pioche... Chose qui te paraissait impensable de faire.

----------


## Zirak

> Comme si les tats-nations avaient crs la guerre, c'est bien une conception de fdraliste a. Les diffrentes tribus se livrs la guerre pendant plus de 500 ans sur le cadavre de l'empire romain, et il n'y avait pas encore de nations.
> Si on supprime les nations, leur territoire sera juste livr aux bandes armes comme en Somalie.


Je n'ai pas dit que cela avait cr la guerre... Par contre, cela ne les a pas arrtes non plus, la preuve... Que cela soit de vrais conflits entre deux pays, ou des territoires livrs  des bandes armes.

Ce n'est donc pas un argument suffisant pour ne pas se regrouper.





> Elles nous apportent la paix civile et la dmocratie, sous certaines conditions


Non, le fait d'tre au sein d'une mme "nation" t'apporte cela, pas le fait qu'il existe "plusieurs nations". Dans l'absolu, rien ne t'empche d'avoir la paix civile et la dmocratie au sein d'une seule et mme "nation".

----------


## TallyHo

Avant de vous embrocher, il faudrait dj vous mettre d'accord sur le terme "nation" car tout le monde n'a pas la mme dfinition.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je n'ai pas dit que cela avait cr la guerre... Par contre, cela ne les a pas arrtes non plus, la preuve... Que cela soit de vrais conflits entre deux pays, ou des territoires livrs  des bandes armes.
> 
> Ce n'est donc pas un argument suffisant pour ne pas se regrouper.
> Non, le fait d'tre au sein d'une mme "nation" t'apporte cela, pas le fait qu'il existe "plusieurs nations". Dans l'absolu, rien ne t'empche d'avoir la paix civile et la dmocratie au sein d'une seule et mme "nation".


Les tats nations sont la consquence de la paix de Westphalie, qui restreint l'usage de la violence  leur Monopole exclusif, suite  30 ans de guerre civile dans le saint empire romain germanique.
Tu crois qu'un gouvernement mondial bas  Jrusalem, parce qu'il a sacrifi  la dmocratie  lidoltrie du veau d'or de New York et Wall Street, va empcher une guerre civile mondiale ? Pourtant, la plupart des guerres actuelles sont la consquence des agissements d'une seule nation.
Tu crois que Bruxelles maintient la paix en Europe ? c'est le joug militaire amricain qui fait la pluie et le beau temps, et avant lui c'est l'arme rouge.

Et pourquoi pas plutt un gouvernement mondial bas  Pont-Audemer ou Montreuil sur Mer  ? cela aurait plus de gueule.

il n'y aura plus de guerre le jour o il n'y aura plus de ressources  convoiter, de terres fertiles et le dernier homme aura mang l'avant-dernier homme (conception matrialiste), ou que le messie viendra nous apporter la rvlation (conception transcendantale).

----------


## Zirak

> Tu crois qu'un gouvernement mondial bas  Jrusalem, parce qu'il a sacrifi  la dmocratie  lidoltrie du veau d'or de New York et Wall Street, va empcher une guerre civile mondiale ? Pourtant, la plupart des guerres actuelles sont la consquence des agissements d'une seule nation.Tu crois que Bruxelles maintient la paix en Europe ? c'est le joug militaire amricain qui fait la pluie et le beau temps, et avant lui c'est l'arme rouge.


Oui donc en fait, tu n'as rien lu de ce qui a t dit avant ? 

Encore une fois, vous partez du principe que ce "gouvernement mondial" serait le rsultat de la conqute du monde par un seul pays et/ou qu'il ne dpendrait qu'une des grosses puissances actuelles (enfin du moins des USA), le tout en vous basant sur le comportement actuel de ces puissances.

J'ai juste dit qu'un tel regroupement permettrait, dans l'absolu, de supprimer telle ou telle problmatique, pas que c'tait faisable en l'tat de toutes faons...  

Bref, z'tes encore  ct de la plaque, juste car vous tes contre ce genre de regroupement, et donc pas objectifs pour un sous.





> Et pourquoi pas plutt un gouvernement mondial bas  Pont-Audemer ou Montreuil sur Mer  ? cela aurait plus de gueule.


Ah mais il pourrait tre bas o tu veux, c'est vous qui partez sur vos dlires d'Isral et des USA...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pourtant, la plupart des guerres actuelles sont la consquence des agissements d'une seule nation.


a c'est ce qu'on pense savoir.
Dans toutes les guerres il y a liment central qui n'est jamais pris en compte : les banques qui financent.
Pourtant l'argent est le nerf de la guerre.
Si les banques ne prtaient pas autant de milliards pour permettre  des groupes de faire la guerre, il y aurait moins de conflits.

Dans une guerre les seuls gagnant sont : ceux qui prtent l'argent et ceux qui vendent les armes.

En Syrie on voit bien qunormment d'argent est investie pour recruter des terroristes et les envoyer en Syrie.
Sans tout cet argent le calme serait revenu depuis des annes.
a doit coter trs chre d'entretenir autant de terroristes pendant si longtemps.
C'est le systme mercenaire, ils sont bien pay, mais ils meurent rapidement.




> vous partez du principe que ce "gouvernement mondial" serait le rsultat de la conqute du monde par un seul pays


Pas moi.
Ceux qui veulent un gouvernement mondial ne sont pas attach  un pays.
Ils sont mondialiste...
C'est une superclasse trs riche et trs puissante qui veut mettre le monde en esclavage.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Oui donc en fait, tu n'as rien lu de ce qui a t dit avant ? 
> 
> Encore une fois, vous partez du principe que ce "gouvernement mondial" serait le rsultat de la conqute du monde par un seul pays et/ou qu'il ne dpendrait qu'une des grosses puissances actuelles (enfin du moins des USA), le tout en vous basant sur le comportement actuel de ces puissances.
> 
> J'ai juste dit qu'un tel regroupement permettrait, dans l'absolu, de supprimer telle ou telle problmatique, pas que c'tait faisable en l'tat de toutes faons...  
> 
> Bref, z'tes encore  ct de la plaque, juste car vous tes contre ce genre de regroupement, et donc pas objectifs pour un sous.
> 
> 
> Ah mais il pourrait tre bas o tu veux, c'est vous qui partez sur vos dlires d'Isral et des USA...


J'ai lu beaucoup de sottises. Mais tu es libre de rester dans ton utopie totalitaire arc-en-ciel.




> a c'est ce qu'on pense savoir.
> Dans toutes les guerres il y a liment central qui n'est jamais pris en compte : les banques qui financent.
> Pourtant l'argent est le nerf de la guerre.


Ce sont des broutilles pour le ptro-monarchies arabes. Rappelles toi que la premire guerre du golfe a t pay rubis sur ongle par l'Arabie Saoudite sans qu'elle ait eu un mot  dire sur l'affaire.

----------


## TallyHo

> il n'y aura plus de guerre le jour o il n'y aura plus de ressources  convoiter, de terres fertiles et le dernier homme aura mang l'avant-dernier homme (conception matrialiste), ou que le messie viendra nous apporter la rvlation (conception transcendantale).


C'est une vidence que les guerres ne sont pas altruistes ou pour apporter la paix / dmocratie / autres prtextes vertueux. Effectivement, il vaut mieux croire  un Messie plutt qu' la fin des guerres  ::?:

----------


## Lucio_

> C'est une vidence que les guerres ne sont pas altruistes ou pour apporter la paix / dmocratie / autres prtextes vertueux. Effectivement, il vaut mieux croire  un Messie plutt qu' la fin des guerres


Si c'est tellement vident, vous n'aurez aucun mal a le prouver.  :;): 
Il faut se mefier des vidences, elles viennent trop souvent de la pense rapide.

----------


## Lucio_

> Dans une guerre les seuls gagnant sont : ceux qui prtent l'argent et ceux qui vendent les armes.
> 
> En Syrie on voit bien qunormment d'argent est investie pour recruter des terroristes et les envoyer en Syrie.
> Sans tout cet argent le calme serait revenu depuis des annes.
> a doit coter trs chre d'entretenir autant de terroristes pendant si longtemps.
> C'est le systme mercenaire, ils sont bien pay, mais ils meurent rapidement.


Et ceux qui prtent de l'argent aux terroristes, ils vont le rcuprer comment sils sont limins par Assad?
Bien sr, a s'applique aux guerres rgulires

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si c'est tellement vident, vous n'aurez aucun mal a le prouver.


Est-ce que tu as un exemple d'une intervention militaire qui a profit aux habitants qui se trouvaient l ?
Si c'est le cas, recherche ce que cette intervention a rapport  ceux qui ont intervenu.
Et l t'auras un exemple d'intervention altruiste, mais tu vas chercher longtemps...

Quand l'occident dit "on va intervenir pour la paix, les droits de l'homme, l'amour entre les peuples et les pquerettes" ce n'est que des conneries, la situation est systmatiquement pire aprs l'intervention militaire.
Regardez l'Irak, regardez la Libye, regardez lAfghanistan, etc.

Bon aprs peut tre que la France intervient en Afrique, mais c'est pour aider leur potes Bouygue, Bollor et d'autres...

Souvent l'occident joue au pompier pyromane, ils financent le terrorisme et aprs ils disent qu'ils luttent contre...




> Et ceux qui prtent de l'argent aux terroristes, ils vont le rcuprer comment sils sont limins par Assad?


Bon l c'est plus important, liminer Assad c'est se dbarrasser d'un gouvernement qui rsiste  l'empire US.
Cela dit la Syrie a des ressources, ils pourront donc rcuprer leur mise en vendant du ptrole par exemple, si ils dtruisent la Syrie et mettent en place un dictateur pro US (comme ils font d'habitude).

La Syrie tient bon grce  ses ails la Russie et l'Iran. (la Russie et l'Iran savent qu'ils seront les prochains si la Syrie tombe)
Mais en face on investie beaucoup pour les terroristes.

----------


## Lucio_

> Est-ce que tu as un exemple d'une intervention militaire qui a profit aux habitants qui se trouvaient l ?
> 
> Si c'est le cas, recherche ce que cette intervention a rapport  ceux qui ont intervenu.
> Et l t'auras un exemple d'intervention altruiste, mais tu vas chercher longtemps...


Non seulement cela revient  inverser la charge de la preuve, mais en plus, une intervention militaire qui profite aux habitants peut trs bien avoir pour origine une motivation financire. Donc, il est o le rapport?





> Quand l'occident dit "on va intervenir pour la paix, les droits de l'homme, l'amour entre les peuples et les pquerettes" ce n'est que des conneries, la situation est systmatiquement pire aprs l'intervention militaire.
> Regardez l'Irak, regardez la Libye, regardez lAfghanistan, etc.


Pareil, il y a une confusion entre l'objectif et le rsultat.
Regardez, la situation est pire aprs qu'avant donc ils ne sont pas intervenu pour la paix. 
Mais a pourrait trs bien s'expliquer par le fait que l'objectif ne fut pas atteint.






> Bon l c'est plus important, liminer Assad c'est se dbarrasser d'un gouvernement qui rsiste  l'empire US.
> Cela dit la Syrie a des ressources, ils pourront donc rcuprer leur mise en vendant du ptrole par exemple, si ils dtruisent la Syrie et mettent en place un dictateur pro US (comme ils font d'habitude).
> 
> La Syrie tient bon grce  ses ails la Russie et l'Iran. (la Russie et l'Iran savent qu'ils seront les prochains si la Syrie tombe)
> Mais en face on investie beaucoup pour les terroristes.


Attendez, vous dites que ceux qui prtent gagnent tout le temps, mais si les terroristes perdent, ils ne pourront pas rcuprer leur mise en vendant du ptrole, car ils auront perdue. Donc iks vont faire comment ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> une intervention militaire qui profite aux habitants peut trs bien avoir pour origine une motivation financire.


Gnralement c'est pas le cas...
Parce que l'occident veut mettre en place des mauvais dirigeants qui ne redistribuent pas les richesses produite par le pays.
En Afrique il y a plein d'tats dirig par des gars tout pourri, qui laissent leur peuple crev et envoie les ressources en occident.

Et j'ai loup ma phrase, je voulais ajouter que l'intervention n'a rien rapport  ceux qui sont intervenu, ce serait a de laltruisme.




> Mais a pourrait trs bien s'expliquer par le fait que l'objectif ne fut pas atteint.


Ouais effectivement les USA sont plus fort pour dmarrer des guerres que pour les gagner.
C'est pour a que souvent leur guerres durent pendant des dcennies...

Mais ne vous inquitez pas si les USA gagnait les guerres la situation serait pire.




> Attendez, vous dites que ceux qui prtent gagnent tout le temps, mais si les terroristes perdent, ils ne pourront pas rcuprer leur mise en vendant du ptrole, car ils auront perdue. Donc iks vont faire comment ?


Au Casino des fois tu perds...
Parfois des pays se mettent ensemble pour crer du terrorisme et anantir des civilisations et au final ils perdent...
Donc ils remettent de l'argent dans le terrorisme, mais les pays cibles sont trop fort, donc les terroristes se font repousser...

Pour dstabiliser le monde parfois tu dpenses plus que tu rcupres, mais c'est difficile  calculer au final.
Les terroristes sont galement pay pour dtruire des monuments historiques.
Quelque part ils effacent des partie d'histoire.

Bon aprs la phrase "dans une guerre les seuls gagnants sont ceux qui prtent l'argent et ceux qui vendent les armes" c'est plus vrai dans une guerre mondiale.
Avec les terroristes il n'y a pas d'histoire de prt, de banque, etc.
Mme ceux qui vendent des armes ne gagnent pas de l'argent avec le terrorisme, vu qu'elles sont donn apparemment.
 la base les terroristes a n'a pas d'argent.

Par contre a marche avec les vrais guerres.
En 1929 il y a eu un krach financ, de 1945  1975 il y a eu 30 annes de croissance.
Les banques se portaient beaucoup mieux aprs la guerre qu'avant la guerre.

======
Je l'ai expliqu plusieurs fois, mais je vais le refaire.
L'histoire "on va aider le peuple Syrien  se dbarrasser de son chef despotique qui assassinent son propre peuple, blah blah blah" ne tient pas debout.

Alors que nous sommes allis avec le Qatar, l'Arabie Saoudite, le Bahren, etc.
Si c'est le bordel en Syrie c'est  cause des terroristes, ce n'est pas  cause du gouvernement et de l'arme syrienne, eux se dfendent  un ennemi extrieur.
C'est vraiment triste que des civils se retrouvent entre arme et terroristes, mais bon si des pays continuent  aider les terroristes, les civils vont continuer de prendre chre...

----------


## atb

Ah a bien parl depuis

Je trouve quon peut, effectivement, dgager un mode opratoire de ce massacre. 

Quon compare avec le cas Algrie des annes 90 (200 000 civils morts)

Pour rappel les tapes :
1-	Un parti ultra extrmiste remporte les lections (du genre lhomme devant avec sa djelaba et basket nike. Ces 4 femmes  10 mtres derrires tenues en laisse  
2-	Le gouvernement en place (ou la mafia pour certains) invalident bien sr ces lections
3-	Ces gens deviennent trs agits et se rvoltent violement
4-	Comme par magie des cadres tactiques dbarquent pour encadrer cette rvolte (des tmoins en masse affirment qu'il venait dAfghanistan) 
5-	Ces sauvages trouvent du financement et armes (on parle de conteneurs jets par avion)
6-	Et hop. On attend que lAlgrie qui saigne, crve tranquillement tout en sirotant un cocktail. Vautrant sur son canap en cuir. En regardant tf1 ou cnn ou autre

Du coup, je pense quavec la Syrie on se rejoint  partir de ltape 4. Lenjeu tait de taille. Le gouvernement aussi violant soit-il perd ses nerves. Certains belligrants y voyaient une opportunit inratable. On sait tous comment a fini.

En tous les cas, cette soif de sang, dpasse la soif des ressources comme le ptrole. A mon avis ne sarrtera pas. Tout le monde prdit dj un avenir trs sombre pour dautres pays. Exemple Algrie 2 ou Iran. Yemen cest dj fait sous silence. 

Quoi quil en soit les mdia main stream mont prouv quils nont aucune indpendance et ne sont que de vulgaires instruments de propagandes. Lorsquon se fout des mdias russe ou chinois cest comme le chameau qui se fout de la bosse du dromadaire.

----------


## TallyHo

> Si c'est tellement vident, vous n'aurez aucun mal a le prouver. 
> Il faut se mefier des vidences, elles viennent trop souvent de la pense rapide.


Il faut surtout se mfier de ceux qui te disent de faire la guerre pour avoir la paix... Si tu crois que ce n'est pas vident qu'on va guerroyer pour autre chose que de nobles intentions, je ne sais pas ce qu'il te faut entre les soi-disantes armes de destruction, la lybie, etc... Il y a quand mme des faits connus maintenant pour affirmer cela mais je ne vais pas refaire les dbats depuis les vnements en Irak et mme avant. Aprs libre  toi de croire ce que tu veux  ::):

----------


## Ryu2000

Syrie: Alep sur le point de revenir totalement sous contrle de l'arme de Damas

----------


## Ryu2000

Dsol, double post.
Mais l c'est une vido vraiment trs chouette.
Ce serait sympa si vous pouviez la regarder et donner votre avis.



C'est le directeur du centre Franais de Recherche sur le Renseignement (CF2R) qui parle de la situation en Syrie (et de la diffrence entre la ralit et le traitement mdiatique).
Elle dure 3:51 a ne vous prendra pas trop de temps.

----------


## TallyHo

Yves Chandelon s'occupait de dossiers sensibles  l'OTAN, en particulier le financement du terrorisme. Il a t retrouv suicid avec une arme non dclare alors qu'il en possdait 3 lgalement, le pistolet bien tenu dans la main droite alors qu'il est gaucher et mort (forcment...) et qu'il a dit  ses proches se sentir menac (appels tlphoniques, sensation d'tre suivi). Bon... Attendons la suite mais a pue un peu quand mme...  ::D: 

http://www.sudinfo.be/1746355/articl...s-la-tete-sa-f

----------


## Ryu2000

Quand Erdogan accuse l'Occident de soutenir l'organisation tat islamique



> Selon lui, les forces de la coalition soutiennent dsormais "plusieurs groupes terroristes", notamment kurdes, ainsi que "Daech", l'acronyme arabe de l'EI.


Cela dit, la Turquie aide galement Daesh puisque le ptrole que Daesh vole passe par la Turquie.
L'occident aide plusieurs groupe terroristes a c'est clair, mais ils appellent ces groupes : "rebelles modrs".

Depuis la tentative de coup d'tat en Turquie, Erdogan se mfie de l'Occident et se rapproche de la Russie.

----------


## GPPro

> Quand Erdogan accuse l'Occident de soutenir l'organisation tat islamique
> 
> Cela dit, la Turquie aide galement Daesh puisque le ptrole que Daesh vole passe par la Turquie.
> L'occident aide plusieurs groupe terroristes a c'est clair, mais ils appellent ces groupes : "rebelles modrs".
> 
> Depuis la tentative de coup d'tat en Turquie, Erdogan se mfie de l'Occident et se rapproche de la Russie.


Ca c'est juste la propagande habituelle des turcs pour pouvoir taper sur les kurdes en paix, rien de nouveau...

----------


## Jipt

> Ca c'est juste la propagande habituelle des turcs pour pouvoir *taper* sur les kurdes en paix, rien de nouveau...


Ils se mettent juste des petites gifles, des tapounettes gentilles, et aprs les kurdes peuvent retourner tranquilles s'occuper de leurs troupeaux de chvres ?

Ou bien c'est plein de bouts de tripaille, boyaux et autres morceaux de chair humaine plein partout sur les murs quand c'est en ville et plein partout dans la campagne quand c'est dehors, faisant le bonheur des rats, des corbeaux, des pies, etc. et le malheur et les larmes des mres pouses surs etc. ?

Merci d'utiliser le bons mots, a replacera la ralit dans son contexte.

----------


## Ryu2000

Non mais dans le contexte on comprend clairement que c'tait un euphmisme.

Bon alors peut tre qu'Erdogan dit a pour avoir un prtexte pour massacrer des kurdes, mais en attendant c'est quand mme vrai que les forces de la collation supportent les terroristes.

----------


## Jipt

> Non mais dans le contexte on comprend clairement que c'tait un *euphmisme*.





> figure de style qui consiste  *attnuer* l'expression de faits ou d'ides considrs comme *dsagrables* dans le *but d'adoucir la ralit*.


Pas sr que a mette du baume au cur des personnes directement concernes...

J'ai d'ailleurs remarqu qu'on n'utilise jamais la ralit quand on parle des actes de guerre (genre "l'ennemi a perdu la place", a sous-entend quand mme plein de bidoche  l'air libre avec des bouts de mtal fumant dedans, que a doit faire un mal de chien quand a rentre, fin bon, vous voyez ce que je veux dire -- bin nan, vous ne voyez pas, la biensance fait utiliser des... euphmismes pour masquer le rel...), et  force on s'en dtache, on considre a presque comme des jeux vido.

----------


## Ryu2000

Non mais l c'tait pas l'effet produit du tout.
Il tait sous entendu qu'il arrivait des choses horrible aux kurdes.
Quelque part a amplifiait l'effet.
Bref.

Je connais pas du tout la situation entre les turcs et les kurdes...

Ce serait effectivement intressant d'tudier le vocabulaire des mdias et des politiques.
Le champ lexical du traitement mdiatique de la guerre est un peu bizarre, il y a des expressions comme "frappe chirurgicale", "dommage collatraux", "frappes", etc.
Ils ont un jargon particulier les mdias, ils s'en servent pour manipuler.
Novlangue tout a...

Il y a des mots qui ont t utilis par Hollande et Valls qui sont vit par tous les autres prsidents au monde.
Manuel Valls : Nous sommes en guerre
Une attaque terroriste c'est pas une guerre.
Dans une guerre il y a 2 camps qui s'affrontent, l les victimes ne se battaient pas.

Manuel Valls: "il y aura d'autres attentats"
C'est bizarre d'avoir la certitude que d'autres attentats auront lieu.
Normalement c'est pas le discours d'un premier ministre.
Alors vous allez me dire que c'est positif que les gens soient psychologiquement prt  encaisser d'autres attaques.
Mais a fait bizarre de la part d'un premier ministre.
Quelque part le but des terroristes c'est de terroris, quand un premier ministre dis "nous sommes en guerre", "il y aura d'autres attentats" a va dans le sens des terroristes.

Il y a des articles extrmement bizarre :
Que faire pour viter la guerre civile ?



> les pays europens doivent rapidement adapter leurs lgislations et leurs pratiques scuritaires au niveau de la menace islamiste.


On croirait lire un journal isralien ! Du style :
Larme prvoit la guerre civile en France avant les lections



> Depuis de nombreux mois, les services de ltat major franais laborent prcisment quels sont les scnarios possibles afin de prvoir et rpondre aux mieux aux attaques des islamo fascistes sur le territoire national.


C'est pas normal que l'expression "guerre civile" revienne aussi souvent dans les mdias.
Zemmour n'arrte pas de parler du "danger de l'islam", d'aprs lui dans l'Islam est une religion guerrire et son but et de convertir tout le monde.
On voit clairement que les politiques et les mdias veulent crer des tensions entre communauts.
Mais la France ne reconnait qu'une seule communaut et c'est celle des Franais.

Pendant qu'on parle du danger du terrorisme on ne parle pas de la crise.
Pire : on essaie de nous faire croire que la situation conomique s'amliore.
Les licenciements sont masqus, les statistiques du chmage mentent, etc.

----------


## TallyHo

Deux infos :




> *There is more than one truth to tell in the heartbreaking story of Aleppo*
> 
> So here goes the usual mantra again, which we must repeat ad nauseam to avoid the usual hate mail and abuse that will today be cast at anyone veering away from the approved and deeply flawed version of the Syrian tragedy. _<--- Extrait qui donne le ton..._ 
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/voices/...-a7471576.html


Et

----------


## TallyHo

Et de trois !

----------


## Ryu2000

Il est possible que les terroristes qui ont t dploy pour instaurer le chaos en Syrie, soit rassign en Turquie.
Je ne sais pas combien de temps il faudra atteindre pour le savoir, mais c'est imaginable que la prochaine cible soit la Turquie.

Apparemment la Turquie s'loigne des USA, elle va surement choisir de quitter l'Otan un de c4.

----------


## TallyHo

Interview d'Eric Dnc, ancien officier analyste et une carrire dans la dfense entre autres... Autant dire que le bonhomme connait le sujet.

----------


## Grogro

Dans la srie, "les langues se dlient".

http://www.francetvinfo.fr/monde/rev...s_2006001.html

Oups...

"Youssef, tient un magasin de vtements. "Nous, les Syriens, nous voulons la paix, cest pour cela que nous demandons au peuple europen dempcher leurs gouvernements de soutenir les terroristes. Et aussi davoir une influence sur la Turquie, lArabie saoudite." Le commerant ajoute : "Je suis fier, car nous avons russi en Syrie  djouer le plan amricain, turc, et sioniste, pour diviser le pays.""

Houston, nous avons un problme.  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Dans la srie, "les langues se dlient".


Ce qui est triste c'est que les mdias ont toujours russi  trouver des syriens capable de soutenir les terroristes face au gouvernement syrien... (bon aprs c'est le mdia qui cherche  avoir ce type de dclaration, ils sont pas neutre)
Bon alors maintenant que le gouvernement a enfin russi  repousser les terroristes ce n'est plus trs important et on va commencer  entendre la vrit.

L'important c'est que la paix soit revenu dans la partie d'Alep o a n'allait pas.
Maintenant que les terroristes ont t vacu a ira probablement mieux.

----------


## BenoitM

> Ce qui est triste c'est que les mdias ont toujours russi  trouver des syriens capable de soutenir les terroristes face au gouvernement syrien... (bon aprs c'est le mdia qui cherche  avoir ce type de dclaration, ils sont pas neutre)
> Bon alors maintenant que le gouvernement a enfin russi  repousser les terroristes ce n'est plus trs important et on va commencer  entendre la vrit.
> 
> L'important c'est que la paix soit revenu dans la partie d'Alep o a n'allait pas.
> Maintenant que les terroristes ont t vacu a ira probablement mieux.


Et tu te demandes pas comment ca se fait qu'il y aie tant de terroriste?
En gnral les terroristes c'est une minorits. Ils ne sont pas soutenu par le peuple ni mme par une minorit du peuple.
Plus de 100 000 personnes ca fait quand mme beaucoup de terroriste...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et tu te demandes pas comment ca se fait qu'il y aie tant de terroriste?


Ben non je sais trs bien comment a marche.
Qui finance, qui forme, qui arme, qui recrute.




> En gnral les terroristes c'est une minorits. Ils ne sont pas soutenu par le peuple ni mme par une minorit du peuple.


C'est l qu'on voit la puissance de la manipulation des mdias. (bon aprs c'est pas si compliqu que a de faire dire n'importe quoi  n'importe qui dans un micro trottoir, avec un peu de slection a ce fait)
Ils ont russi  faire croire que les rebelles taient bon pour la Syrie  certains Syriens.
Mais la quasi totalit des Syriens taient du ct d'Assad.

Enfin bref, la paix est revenu et les Syriens vont enfin pouvoir reprendre une vie normal et c'est l'important.
Pourvu que a continu comme a, car c'est vraiment une excellente nouvelle.
C'est la meilleure chose qui pouvait arriver.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est l qu'on voit la puissance de la manipulation des mdias. (bon aprs c'est pas si compliqu que a de faire dire n'importe quoi  n'importe qui dans un micro trottoir, avec un peu de slection a ce fait)


Sur ce point, je suis entirement d'accord avec ThierryBenji, et c'est d'autant plus vrai dans un pays sous contrle dictatorial. La preuve est mme fournie dans le post de Grogro




> "Youssef, tient un magasin de vtements. "Nous, les Syriens, nous voulons la paix, cest pour cela que nous demandons au peuple europen dempcher leurs gouvernements de soutenir les terroristes. Et aussi davoir une influence sur la Turquie, lArabie saoudite." Le commerant ajoute : "Je suis fier, car nous avons russi en Syrie  djouer le plan amricain, turc, et sioniste, pour diviser le pays.""

----------


## Gunny

Un article super intressant (en anglais) sur le conflit, sa gense, son dveloppement et sa dynamique : https://www.jacobinmag.com/2017/01/s...ention-russia/

----------


## TallyHo

Puisque personne en a parl encore (ou je ne l'ai pas vu) :




> Syrie : le dput Thierry Mariani raconte sa rencontre avec Bachar al-Assad
> 
> http://www.leparisien.fr/politique/s...17-6540147.php

----------


## micka132

C'est calme du cot des mdias sur la Syrie depuis pas mal de temps... Il n'y a plus rien  dire? Meme pas un petit massacre en place publique?

----------


## ddoumeche

D'aprs ce que j'ai compris,

les loyalistes reprennent le contrle d'Alep, on y a trouv des nombreuses fosses communes, les russes bombardent et distribuent de l'aide alimentaire  la tl, les insurgs sont tous partis  Idlib et rglent leur compte entre eux pour savoir qui aura le joie de rester debout  la fin du conflit, et de se voir mnager une sortie honorable.
Et les turques auraient perdus plus de 10 chars Lopard  ::mrgreen:: , soit disant le meilleur char occidental  ::mrgreen:: , face au Daech (rappel : les uniformes du Daech taient fabriqus  en Turquie, les armes achemines de Turquie, et je ne parle pas de toute les magouilles ptroliers avec le fils Erdogan)

Nourrissez le serpent en votre sein...

source

----------


## Grogro

> C'est calme du cot des mdias sur la Syrie depuis pas mal de temps... Il n'y a plus rien  dire? Meme pas un petit massacre en place publique?


Maintenant qu'Alep-est a t libre des "combattants de la libert" "pro dmocratie", tu ne crois tout de mme pas que les envoys spciaux vont se risquer  faire leur travail et  enquter rellement sur place au risque de foutre en l'air 5 annes de story-telling ? 

Pour les chars Lopard : http://www.opex360.com/2017/01/18/sy...ard-2a4-turcs/

C'est sr qu'engager en milieu urbain des chars conus pour des affrontements symtriques dans les plaines d'Europe  l'poque de la guerre froide, a allait bien se passer.

----------


## TallyHo

> C'est calme du cot des mdias sur la Syrie depuis pas mal de temps... Il n'y a plus rien  dire? Meme pas un petit massacre en place publique?


Si si il y a  dire mais pas sur TF1  :;): 

J'ajoute  ce qui a t dit, la reconversion des "rebelles" par La Turquie pour frapper sur la gueule des Kurdes...

----------


## Ryu2000

Il ne faut pas dire "des Kurdes", parce que l on a l'impression que ce sont des civils qui n'ont rien demand.
En ralit ce sont plus des terroristes Kurde qui font parti d'un groupe.

Donc l'arme Turque n'attaque pas des Kurdes, elle se dfend contre des terroristes.
C'est plutt a la ralit.

Et les rebelles/terroristes qui luttaient contre Assad ne risquent pas devenir pote avec Erdogan.
La dernire fois que j'ai regard Erdogan se rapprochait de la Russie et donc de la Syrie. (et donc elle s'loignait de l'UE et des USA)
Donc  moins qu'il y a ait eu un gros twist depuis, a ne devrait pas se passer comme a.

Le plus logique ce serait que les terroristes qui attaquaient la Syrie et Assad, aillent bientt attaquer la Turquie et Erdogan.

Ou alors j'ai loup un truc et lchiquier a t retourn.
Avec llection de Trump c'est jouable.
Le gouvernement US qui tait extrmement anti Russie est devenu neutre.
Du coup les alliances changent peut tre.

Y'en a qui disent que Trump veut se rapprocher de la Russie pour isoler la Chine.
Mais je sais pas trop...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Maintenant qu'Alep-est a t libre des "combattants de la libert" "pro dmocratie", tu ne crois tout de mme pas que les envoys spciaux vont se risquer  faire leur travail et  enquter rellement sur place au risque de foutre en l'air 5 annes de story-telling ? 
> 
> Pour les chars Lopard : http://www.opex360.com/2017/01/18/sy...ard-2a4-turcs/
> 
> C'est sr qu'engager en milieu urbain des chars conus pour des affrontements symtriques dans les plaines d'Europe  l'poque de la guerre froide, a allait bien se passer.


Je disais face au Daech mais les Kurdes font aussi le carton, ils ont t bien quips par tout le monde dont les russes encore rcemment (la vengeance est un plat qui se mange froid chez les slaves aussi).
Toutes les chars dtruits l'ont t dans le dsert par des petits quipes, souvent contre des vhicules  l'arrt pour rendre les choses plus faciles. 
Mais mme de face, ces engins ne sont pas invulnrables face  des missiles de 40 ans d'ge (il suffit de viser deux fois au mme endroit, dmonstration faite par le Hezbollah en 2006)

----------


## Ryu2000

> L'arme syrienne a repris dimanche la rgion de Wadi Barada prs de Damas qui lui chappait depuis 2012, une nouvelle dfaite pour les rebelles qui subissent chec aprs chec.
> Syrie: nouvelle dfaite pour les rebelles prs de Damas

----------


## Ryu2000

L'arme syrienne annonce avoir repris Palmyre avec l'aide de l'aviation russe
_Les djihadistes de Daesh, qui s'taient empar de la ville historique en dcembre 2016 aprs en avoir t chass une premire fois en mars de la mme anne, ont t  nouveau t dfaits par les forces russes et syriennes._

L'tat syrien avance toujours dans son combat contre les terroristes.

----------


## Ryu2000

La Syrie tire des missiles contre Isral en rponse  un raid arien sur son territoire
_Depuis six ans, jamais une opration militaire isralienne en Syrie navait t aussi clairement revendique par lEtat hbreu, aprs un change de tirs de cette envergure. Dans la nuit du jeudi 16 au vendredi 17 mars, les forces ariennes ont  vis plusieurs cibles en Syrie  , a expliqu larme isralienne dans un communiqu, sans prciser la nature de ces cibles._

L'tat syrien ne doit plus tre loin de s'tre dbarrass de la menace terroriste qui ronge le pays depuis des annes, la paix tait proche de revenir en Syrie et vraisemblablement Isral vient foutre la merde...

Je ne vois pas tellement le rapport, l'arme Syrienne lutte contre le terrorisme et Isral la bombarde pour que les ennemis d'Isral du style Hezbollah ne s'implantent pas durablement en Syrie.
ISIS (Al Qaeda, Al Nosra, etc) et Isral doivent avoir des intrts en commun ou quelque chose...
En tout cas on dirait qu'ils ont le mme ennemi : la Syrie.

----------


## Ryu2000

Pour l'instant on ne sait pas ce qui c'est vraiment pass.
D'aprs la Syrie :
L'arme Syrienne a bombard un entrept de munition appartenant au Front Al Nosra, cet entrept contenait des armes chimiques.
Attaque chimique en Syrie : Damas dment toujours, Moscou voque un crime monstrueux
_Je peux vous assurer une nouvelle fois que l'arme arabe syrienne n'a pas utilis et n'utilisera jamais ce genre d'armes contre notre propre peuple, contre nos enfants, pas mme contre les terroristes qui ont tu notre peuple, a affirm jeudi le chef de la diplomatie syrienne, Walid Mouallem. Selon lui, la frappe arienne, mene  11h30 mardi, visait un entrept de munitions appartenant au Front Al-Nosra (ex-branche d'Al-Qada) et contenant des substances chimiques._

Je crois  cette version, la Syrie esaie d'tre bien vu  l'international, aprs tous ces efforts elle ne va pas utiliser des armes chimique sur sa propre population, ce serait contre productif...

L ya des news en direct :
EN DIRECT - Frappes amricaines en Syrie : la Russie dnonce une agression
C'est assez triste :



> *Donald Trump soutenu par le Royaume-Uni
> Donald Trump va dans le bon sens selon Sgolne Royal
> Isral soutient le message fort de Trump
> Assad seul responsable des frappes amricaines en Syrie selon Hollande et Merkel*


Voil comment une guerre mondiale peut dmarrer, l'Occident arrive et vient foutre la merde en bombardant un pays qui subit dj le terrorisme.
Les allis de la Syrie vont essayer de tout faire pour calmer le jeu, mais la violence de l'Occident peut escalader...
La Russie, la Chine, l'Iran ne devrait pas laisser la Syrie tomber.
Ils ont dj fait l'erreur avec la Libye, ils savent qu'ils seront les prochains si ils n'arrtent pas les agressions occidentales.

Ce serait con que la guerre commence  cause d'un entrept d'arme appartenant aux terroristes d'Al Nosra...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pour l'instant on ne sait pas ce qui c'est vraiment pass.


Ben, si ! On sait ! L'arme d'Assad a utiliser des bombes au gaz sarin contre sa population ! C'est un crime de guerre !



> D'aprs la Syrie :
> L'arme Syrienne a bombard un entrept de munition appartenant au Front Al Nosra, cet entrept contenait des armes chimiques.


a ne correspond pas avec les faits. 




> L ya des news en direct :
> EN DIRECT - Frappes amricaines en Syrie : la Russie dnonce une agression


Enfin ! Dirais-je. C'est dommage qu' l'poque des premires attaques chimiques d'Assad contre son peuple, Obama ne nous ai pas soutenu. Nous n'en serions pas l.
Quant  la raction russe, elle est assez comique (si tout cela n'tait pas tragique), vue comment ils ne se sont pas gns pour agresser l'Ukraine !

----------


## Ryu2000

Les sources qui ont dit que l'arme Syrienne avait utilis des armes chimiques n'taient pas fiables...
L'ONU est all voir et c'tait les rebelles qui utilisaient des armes chimiques...

Pourquoi l'arme Syrienne utiliserait des armes chimique contre son peuple ce serait compltement con...
Le problme en Syrie c'est le terrorisme, pas le peuple...
On sait que les rebelles utilisent des armes chimique.

----------


## halaster08

> L'ONU est all voir et c'tait les rebelles qui utilisaient des armes chimiques....


J'aimerais bien savoir d'o tu sort cette information.




> Pourquoi l'arme Syrienne utiliserait des armes chimique contre son peuple ce serait compltement con...


Elle l'a dj fait par le pass, donc ils ne sont pas  une connerie prs.




> Le problme en Syrie c'est le terrorisme, pas le peuple...


Qui a dit que le peuple c'tait le problme?
Et la dictature d'Assad c'est pas un problme?

----------


## Grogro

> Ben, si ! On sait ! L'arme d'Assad a utiliser des bombes au gaz sarin contre sa population ! C'est un crime de guerre !


Non, on ne sait pas ce qui s'est pass faute d'observateurs sur place, comme systmatiquement depuis le dbut de la guerre. Il n'y a aucun moyen, pour nous simples citoyens, de dmler l'cheveau des propagandes opposes. Aucun mdia ne couvrira objectivement le conflit, aucun n'a d'intrt  le faire, et probablement encore moins les moyens tellement ce conflit est multiforme et complexe. Mme la bataille de Mossoul et la campagne contre Raqqa sont mal couvertes.
Tout ce qu'on sait, c'est qu'une centaine de personnes, civils ou non, ont t victimes d'un gaz neurotoxique. Dont de nombreux enfants. Ce qui en fait dans tous les cas un crime de guerre, que le rgime ait dlibrment utilis des munitions chimiques ou que l'entrepot vis, en connaissance de cause ou non, contenait de l'armement chimique vol au rgime. On sait que le Mchant rgime, les Mchants jihadistes de DAESH et les Gentils jihadistes du front Al-Nosra ont tous utilis l'arme chimique au cours des dernires annes. Et que tous ont commis des massacres innommables. 

Sachant que les "experts" russes comme occidentaux mentiront tous dlibrment pour soutenir la thse officielle de leur camp. C'est dans leurs intrts.

----------


## Grogro

> J'aimerais bien savoir d'o tu sort cette information.


Rapport du MIT sur l'attaque de la Ghouta (mme certains mdias officiels grands publics en ont parl). Le rgime a utilis l'arme chimique  d'autres occasions, de mme que les "rebelles" et DAESH. Les kurdes se sont pris pas mal de gaz  la gueule. 




> Pourquoi l'arme Syrienne utiliserait des armes chimique contre son peuple ce serait compltement con...


Pour frapper de terreur une population qui soutient une insurrection jihadiste, et briser le moral des combattants ennemis. C'est une forme de terrorisme. 

N'oubliez pas qu'une cl du conflit, c'est la division ethnique et religieuse de la Syrie. Le peuple du rgime, ce sont les populations alaouites des ctes. L'insurrection est le fait des populations sunnites majoritaires, marginalises discrimines par le rgime que les sunnites considrent comme impie et hrtique. Le voil l'intrt du rgime  bombarder sans distinction terroristes et civils, que ce soit des munitions conventionnelles, des barils d'explosifs ou des bombes chimiques.

----------


## TallyHo

> Ben, si ! On sait ! L'arme d'Assad a utiliser des bombes au gaz sarin contre sa population ! C'est un crime de guerre !


Puisque tu es trs bien inform, peux tu partager les rsultats de l'enqute ?

Par ailleurs, si l'enqute confirme que le rgime syrien est coupable, il faudra nous expliquer comment La Syrie s'est procur ces armes puisque son stock chimique a t dmantel par l'OIAC sous la houlette de l'ONU, a s'est termin l'anne dernire.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Puisque tu es trs bien inform, peux tu partager les rsultats de l'enqute ?
> 
> Par ailleurs, si l'enqute confirme que le rgime syrien est coupable, il faudra nous expliquer comment La Syrie s'est procur ces armes puisque son stock chimique a t dmantel par l'OIAC sous la houlette de l'ONU, a s'est termin l'anne dernire.


Toi qui parles assez souvent des mdias "mainstream" qui nous cachent tout plein de chose, tu n'mets mme pas l'ventualit que le rgime syrien ai cach une partie de ces stocks d'armes.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour frapper de terreur une population qui soutient une insurrection jihadiste, et briser le moral des combattants ennemis. C'est une forme de terrorisme.


Hein ?

Les djihadistes sont des terroristes qui par dfinition cherchent  terroriser le peuple.
L'arme ne peut pas chercher elle aussi  terroriser le peuple...
Sinon a voudrait dire que l'tat n'est pas mieux qu'Al Nosra, Al Qeada, Daesh, etc.

L'tat Syrien ne possde plus d'arme chimique, par contre les rebelles oui.

Mme les gros mdias mainstreams reconnaissent que les sources  propos de la Syrie ne sont pas fiable :
L'OSDH, source conteste de la guerre en Syrie

a pourrait partir en conflit trs grave, on attaque la Syrie sans preuve, les allis de la Syrie finiront pas tre oblig d'intervenir.
Jespre que a ce calmera vite.
Si nous n'avions pas aid les rebelles le conflit serait termin depuis des annes...

----------


## TallyHo

> Toi qui parles assez souvent des mdias "mainstream" qui nous cachent tout plein de chose, tu n'mets mme pas l'ventualit que le rgime syrien ai cach une partie de ces stocks d'armes.


Ce ne sont pas les mdias mais l'ONU qui l'a affirm... En cas de doute, je ne pense pas qu'elle aurait t affirmative, elle aurait mis une rserve.

De toute faon, a ne change pas les questionnements : O est l'enqute ? Qui a fourni les bombes ?

----------


## behe

> Hein ?
> L'arme ne peut pas chercher elle aussi  terroriser le peuple...
> Sinon a voudrait dire que l'tat n'est pas mieux qu'Al Nosra, Al Qeada, Daesh, etc.


Enfin tu comprends que les 2 cots sont aussi pourris, il tait temps.
Si tu veux un peuple soumis, tu utilises la violence, la rpression et tout un tas de mots aussi rjouissants.
L'hypothse d'un dpot d'armes biologiques n'est pas crdible 




> Mais aprs tout, des enqutes ont montr quil y avait eu un usage *avr* de larme chimique par larme syrienne  au moins quatre reprises ces dernires annes. [Moscou et Pkin ont mis leur veto en fvrier  une rsolution du Conseil de scurit de lOnu qui devait imposer des sanctions  Damas] Et il existe treize autres suspicions dattaque. Il ny a pas de consquences.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Enfin tu comprends que les 2 cots sont aussi pourris


Mais non !

L'tat Syrien n'a aucun intrt  attaquer les civils, ce serait dbile, compltement contre productif.
D'un ct on a les rebelles qui massacrent les civils, qui utilisent des armes chimiques, donc forcment de l'autre ct l'tat Syrien essaie d'tre sympa, pour bien montrer que les terroristes sont les $~# !

Mais voil on va vous sortir des fausses preuves, faire croire que c'est l'arme syrienne qui a utilis des armes chimique sur des civils, a va relancer la guerre et voil...
Alors que c'est beaucoup plus plausible que les terroristes avaient des armes chimiques dans leur entrepts et que l'arme Syrienne a attaqu un entrept.
C'est quand mme le boulot de l'arme Syrienne de dtruire les entrepts d'armes des terroristes...
Et on sait que ce sont les rebelles qui ont utilis des armes chimiques par le pass.

Encore une guerre bas sur le mensonge...
Faudrait arrter de s'acharner aprs la Syrie au bout d'un moment...
Combien de milliards ont t dpens pour aider les terroristes qui massacrent des civils et qui veulent faire tomber un rgime lgitime pour mettre des islamistes extrmistes  la place ?

----------


## pmithrandir

> Les sources qui ont dit que l'arme Syrienne avait utilis des armes chimiques n'taient pas fiables...
> L'ONU est all voir et c'tait les rebelles qui utilisaient des armes chimiques...
> 
> Pourquoi l'arme Syrienne utiliserait des armes chimique contre son peuple ce serait compltement con...
> Le problme en Syrie c'est le terrorisme, pas le peuple...
> On sait que les rebelles utilisent des armes chimique.


Puisque tu invoques le rapport de l'ONU, je suis all le lire. http://www.ohchr.org/EN/HRBodies/HRC...C-25-65_en.doc
Section 127 - 131 : 



> Use of illegal weapons
> 	1.	Chemical weapons
> 127.	In its report, the United Nations Mission to Investigate Allegations of the Use of Chemical Weapons in the Syrian Arab Republic confirmed that chemical weapons, specifically sarin, had been used in multiple incidents during the conflict.  The commission independently collected information, confirming this finding in the case of Al-Ghouta (21 August), Khan Al-Assal (19 March) and Saraqib (29 April). 
> 128.	In Al-Ghouta, significant quantities of sarin were used in a well-planned indiscriminate attack targeting civilian-inhabited areas, causing mass casualties. The evidence available concerning the nature, quality and quantity of the agents used on 21 August indicated that the perpetrators likely had access to the chemical weapons stockpile of the Syrian military, as well as the expertise and equipment necessary to manipulate safely large amount of chemical agents. Concerning the incident in Khan Al-Assal on 19 March, the chemical agents used in that attack bore the same unique hallmarks as those used in Al-Ghouta. 
> 129.	Other allegations of chemical weapons use investigated displayed markedly different circumstances and took place on a significantly smaller scale. In no incident was the commissions evidentiary threshold met with regard to the perpetrator.
> 	2.	Incendiary weapons
> 130.	On 26 August, an army fighter jet dropped two incendiary bombs on the town of Urem Al-Koubra (Aleppo), one of which landed on a school. The bomb created a ball of fire that killed 10 civilians and severely injured dozens of others, mostly children and teenagers. While it remains unclear what flammable material was used, the bomb caused napalm-like effects. Victims, some of whom did not survive, were disfigured, with second- and third-degree burns on up to 80 per cent of their bodies, and suffered extreme pain. 
> 131. 	By using incendiary bombs in the Urem Al-Koubra school incident, the Government violated rules of international humanitarian law prohibiting the use of weapons that cause superfluous injury, unnecessary suffering or that are indiscriminate by nature.



Donc, on a : 
2 attaques perpetues par des forces ayant accs aux armes et aux qualifications du rgime.
1 attaque a la bombe incendiaire perpetre par le rgime
d'autres attaques plus petites d'origine indetermines.

Tu nous expliques ?

----------


## TallyHo

On le sait depuis longtemps puisque c'est l'argument qui a t utilis pour dmentir les soi-disantes attaques par paquet de 12 de La Syrie. Au final, on voit bien qu'il y en a moins. Mme si a n'excuse pas, il y a clairement de l'exagration dans ces affaires. Par ailleurs, est il utile de rappeler qu'une guerre n'est jamais propre, les bombes slectives n'existent pas, il y a des dommages collatraux. On ne sait pas encore le fin mot de l'histoire dans ce merdier syrien, il va surement y avoir encore des surprises et des rvlations quand tout cela sera fini.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il faudrait que je trouve la source exact, il s'agit d'un autre rapport.
Mais en tout cas je sais qu'on avait clairement la preuve que les rebelles utilisaient des armes chimiques et pas l'tat Syrien.

Mais admettons, imaginons que l'arme syrienne ait effectivement utilis des armes chimiques (ce qui est extremement difficile  croire) pour lutter contre les terroristes et que comme les terroristes se planquent au plus prs des civils, des civils ont t touch.
Ce serait quand mme pas super grave, si en attaquant des terroristes tu touches des civils, ce n'est pas la fin du monde...

L'arme est en train de lutter contre le terrorisme, qui se dissimulent au milieu des civils pour multiplier les pertes civiles.
Les terroristes visent les civils, alors que l'arme cible les terroristes.

L en bombardant la Syrie, les USA aident encore une fois le terrorisme et risque eux aussi de toucher des civils...
Si des civils sont tu par les missiles US, est-ce qu'on doit  notre tour bombarder l'arme US ?

----------


## behe

> On le sait depuis longtemps puisque c'est l'argument qui a t utilis pour dmentir les soi-disantes attaques par paquet de 12 de La Syrie. Au final, on voit bien qu'il y en a moins. Mme si a n'excuse pas, il y a clairement de l'exagration dans ces affaires.


Pas tous  priori. Un monde de bisounours (regime syrien = gentil copain qui fait des calins  la population, en face = terroristes qui font des attaques chimiques) s'effondre, dur.

----------


## behe

> Mais admettons, imaginons que l'arme syrienne ait effectivement utilis des armes chimiques (ce qui est extremement difficile  croire) pour lutter contre les terroristes et que comme les terroristes se planquent au plus prs des civils, des civils ont t touch.
> Ce serait quand mme pas super grave, si en attaquant des terroristes tu touches des civils, ce n'est pas la fin du monde...


J'aime ce genre de dclaration quand on est  des milliers de kms. 
Donc d'aprs ta logique, si je te croise et que je te tue toi et ta famille (pourquoi s'arrter en si bon chemin), c'est pas grave car  cot de toi il y avait peut-tre un dlinquant ou un futur terroriste ....
De plus en plus pathtique

----------


## Grogro

> L'tat Syrien n'a aucun intrt  attaquer les civils, ce serait dbile, compltement contre productif.
> D'un ct on a les rebelles qui massacrent les civils, qui utilisent des armes chimiques, donc forcment de l'autre ct l'tat Syrien essaie d'tre sympa, pour bien montrer que les terroristes sont les $~#


Pourquoi un rgime serait ncessairement rationnel ? Pire, s'ils le sont, qui te dit qu'ils contrlent rellement leur propres troupes, pas franchement disciplines, qui ont leur lot de fanatiques incontrlables eux aussi ? Plus stupide et irresponsable encore, des munitions classiques stockes  ct de munitions chimiques, et des oprateurs trop incomptents pour les diffrencier ? On peut commettre un crime sans que cela soit dans son intrt. Il est mme possible que l'arme syrienne ait commis ce crime sans mme que les officiels n'en aient conscience. Sachant que les officiels n'ont jamais fait grand cas pour les populations civiles prises entre le marteau des terroristes et l'enclume d'une arme qui se fout des dommages collatraux.

Ryu, depuis des mois tu crois n'importe quoi sans le moindre dbut de commencement d'esprit critique  partir du moment o cela a du sens et une cohrence pour ta logique tordue.

----------


## Ryu2000

Vous avez toujours 2 points 2 mesures.
L'Arabie Saoudite, le Qatar, le Bahren, les USA, Isral, etc, peuvent faire n'importe quoi parce que ce sont nos "copains", mais alors les autres c'est tout de suite un crime de lumire ds qu'ils bougent le petit doigts.
L'arme US  tu 500 000 civils en Irak sous prtexte de lutter contre le terrorisme et c'est bien :



Isral utilise du phosphore blanc, les USA ont utilis du Napalm.
Et l l'arme syrienne fait sauter un entrept de munition appartenant aux rebelles et nous sommes  2 doigts de la 3ime guerre mondiale...
Donc il fallait que l'arme Syrienne laisse les rebelles tranquille, bricoler leur armes chimique et ne rien faire ?

Les syriens subissent le terrorisme depuis des annes,  leur place je prfrerai mourir tu (en dgt collatral) par l'arme de mon pays qui essaie de tuer des terroristes plutt qu'tre tuer par des rebelles qui visent des civils.

----------


## seedbarrett

> Les syriens subissent le terrorisme depuis des annes,  leur place je prfrerai mourir tu (en dgt collatral) par l'arme de mon pays qui essaie de tuer des terroristes plutt qu'tre tuer par des rebelles qui visent des civils.


Et moi je prfre fuir pour l'Europe, comme quoi...

----------


## TallyHo

> Pas tous  priori. Un monde de bisounours (regime syrien = gentil copain qui fait des calins  la population, en face = terroristes qui font des attaques chimiques) s'effondre, dur.


Quand on discute de sujets graves comme la guerre, le principal souci est que les gens ne raisonnent pas sur le mme plan que la gopolitique. La gopolitique en a que foutre des sentiments et de la vie des gens. Les valeurs du bien et du mal n'ont plus cours et c'est une erreur que de raisonner comme cela pour comprendre et expliquer la situation (et je ne dis pas cautionner, l aussi les gens font souvent l'amalgame).

Il est trs facile de juger en distribuant les bons points en fonction des bons sentiments et des procs d'intention. Mais faire sauter les barrires mentales de l'affect est dj plus compliqu car a nous met parfois en face de nos propres erreurs ou prsupposs. Et c'est pourtant absolument ncessaire si on veut aborder ces sujets avec une certaine objectivit.

----------


## behe

> Et l l'arme syrienne fait sauter un entrept de munition appartenant aux rebelles et nous sommes  2 doigts de la 3ime guerre mondiale...
> Donc il fallait que l'arme Syrienne laisse les rebelles tranquille, bricoler leur armes chimique et ne rien faire ?
> 
> Les syriens subissent le terrorisme depuis des annes,  leur place je prfrerai mourir tu (en dgt collatral) par l'arme de mon pays qui essaie de tuer des terroristes plutt qu'tre tuer par des rebelles qui visent des civils.


Dj non, je ne prfrerais pas mourir mais comme dj dis fuire dans un pays tranquille.
Ensuite o sont tes preuves d'un entrepot. Je te met un lien avec un spcialiste des armes biologique qui dit que l'explosion d'un entrepot n'aurait pas diffus aussi largement le gaz mais tu continues  te regarder le nombril.Pour que ce soit efficace il faut que la bombe explose *EN L AIR*.
J'ai une ide, pars l bas et va expliquer aux civils que c'est un honneur de mourir sous le gaz.

----------


## TallyHo

Behe, on peut retourner la question, o sont l'enqute et les preuves que c'est bien le rgime syrien qui a lanc la bombe ? Comme je te le disais au-dessus, attention de ne pas tomber dans le travers motionnel dans ce genre de dossier. D'autant plus que ce sont des dossiers archi-pourris par la gopolitique, qu'on a dj eu l'exprience de manipulations avec mme des mensonges devant l'ONU, etc...

----------


## behe

> Behe, on peut retourner la question, o sont l'enqute et les preuves que c'est bien le rgime syrien qui a lanc la bombe ? Comme je te le disais au-dessus, attention de ne pas tomber dans le travers motionnel dans ce genre de dossier. D'autant plus que ce sont des dossiers archi-pourris par la gopolitique, qu'on a dj eu l'exprience de manipulations avec mme des mensonges devant l'ONU, etc...


 La frappe arienne a t reconnu par le rgime et la Russie. Le seul pont de divergence est l'utilisation ou non de bombes chimiques.
Pour toucher autant de monde, il est quasiment impossible de se passer d'une frappe arienne et il y a dj un passif d'utilisation d'armes biologiques de la part de l'arme. 
Donc pour le cot que je dfends il y a des arguments avec des faits.
O sont ceuxde l'existance d'un entrepot contenant des gaz mortels? Il y a juste une dclaration et a suffit?
Et je rpte ma position sur cette guerre : les 2 cots sont aussi dangereux et loin d'tre des saints comme certains voudraient les prsenter.

----------


## souviron34

L je dois dire que je suis assez dubitatif, sur les "_preuves_" ....

Je crois qu'on n'est pas sr de qui a fait le coup, et que on assiste  de la belle propagande...

D'un ct comme de l'autre a ne m'tonnerait pas, mais je trouve que le moment est mal choisi pour Assad et la Russie, et tombe trop bien pour l'Ouest, avec tous les mouvements populistes partout, l les gouvernements et l'intelligentsia peuvent montrer haut et fort qu'ils ont raison... et a tombe  point pour Trump..

Bref, encore une mer de gris o on ne sait pas dans quelle direction se tourner....

 ::roll::

----------


## behe

> L je dois dire que je suis assez dubitatif, sur les "_preuves_" ....
> 
> Je crois qu'on n'est pas sr de qui a fait le coup, et que on assiste  de la belle propagande...
> 
> D'un ct comme de l'autre a ne m'tonnerais pas, mais je trouve que le moment est mal choisi pour Assad et la Russie, et tombe trop bien pour l'Ouest, avec tous les mouvements populistes partout, l les gouvernements et l'intelligentsia peuvent montrer haut et fort qu'ils ont raison... et a tombe  point pour Trump..
> 
> Bref, encore une mer de gris o on ne sait pas dans quelle direction se tourner....


Je ne trouve pas que a tombe si bien pour l'europe car a montre que les USA veulent encore tre les gendarmes du monde (attaque sans demander aux autres pays, juste en les avertissant) et donne des arguments aux partis anti-USA.

Aprs j'aimerais bien avoir un dbut de preuve pour tayer l'ide que ce n'est pas l'arme syrienne qui a fait a, mais il n'y en a pas . Vu leur dfense, si il y avait bien un entrept, le bombarder en sachant que tous les civils autour allaient y passer, c'est quand mme moyen, surtout que la Russie a parl de civils pris en otage pour parler des civils de cette rgion.
 Pour l'ide que c'est bien l'arme, il y a quand mme un beau faisceau de preuves (et c'est l que je remarque que je regarde trop de srie juridiques)

----------


## Ryu2000

Il a des arguments beaucoup plus prcis que moi et c'est un meilleur orateur.

----------


## souviron34

> Je ne trouve pas que a tombe si bien pour l'europe car a montre que les USA veulent encore tre les gendarmes du monde (attaque sans demander aux autres pays, juste en les avertissant) et donne des arguments aux partis anti-USA.


Tu noteras 2 choses :

d'abord, May veut avoir de forts liens avec Trump. Ensuite Hollande et Merkel veulent depuis le dpart foutre en l'air Assad (_Fabius avait mme coinc toutes les ngociations pendant 2 ans parce que il ne voulait pas de reprsentants d'Assad_). C'est la Russie qui a toujours dit que une solution passerait par le fait que ils soient prsents. Enfin, ces 2 pays (_Fr, All_) ont des lections "prsidentielles" cette anne...
ensuite, il y a une diffrence _de fond_ entre "_attaque chimique_" et "_bombarder un entrept_"... A voir simplement, pour l'instant, aucune source ne *sait* si Assad savait qu'il y avait des armes chimiques ou pas dans l'entrept, si c'est sa version la bonne... Si c'est le cas, c'est un crime,  moins qu'il ait eu des informations sur l'utilisation imminente  grande chelle. Si ce n'est pas le cas, c'est un malheureux hasard...

----------


## micka132

> Et je rpte ma position sur cette guerre : les 2 cots sont aussi dangereux et loin d'tre des saints comme certains voudraient les prsenter.


C'est une vidence, mais comment ne pas voir le traitement different qu'il est fait des drames qui se passent lors des guerres selon qui en serait le responsable.
C'est plutot calme depuis 4 mois dans les journaux alors qu'il doit bien y avoir des tas de bavures du cot occidental en Irak notamment,  ou pour d'autres raison politiques on ne parle gure des massacres comme au Yemen, ou un peu plus loin le Sud Soudan.
L il suffit que le maitre se prononce et say les mdias relayent  fond et ca devient LE sujet dont il faut parler.
C'est juste pathtique...

----------


## TallyHo

> Aprs j'aimerais bien avoir un dbut de preuve pour tayer l'ide que ce n'est pas l'arme syrienne qui a fait a, mais il n'y en a pas .


Renversement de la charge. Ce n'est pas au prsum accus de prouver mais  l'accusateur. Donc a passe par une enqute au minimum.




> le bombarder en sachant que tous les civils autour allaient y passer, c'est quand mme moyen


Imagines deux minutes qu'il y avait des bombes chimiques dans l'entrept et que le rgime syrien savait qu'elles serviraient sous peu. Tu ne bombardes pas pour prserver les civils, les bombes sont utilises, tu es un enfoir qui a laiss faire. Tu bombardes pour radiquer le mal et tu fais des victimes civils, tu es encore un enfoir qui a tu son peuple. C'est la guerre avec les dommages collatraux que a implique et parfois il n'y a pas de bonnes solutions, quoique tu fasses, tu passeras pour un enfoir.

Aprs, comme je te disais au-dessus, il est ais de juger avec les bons sentiments assis confortablement dans son fauteuil sauf qu'il n'y a plus de notion de bien et de mal, on a dpass a dans ces conflits. C'est cruel mais c'est la ralit. Donc il faut raisonner assez froidement si j'ose dire.

----------


## el_slapper

Faut voir aussi que bombarder un entrept d'armes chimiques, a n'est pas aussi efficace qu'une utilisation cible. Et de loin, c'est assez peu stable, ces trucs l. L, l'tendue des dgts et la prcision de l'attaque font qu'il est difficile de prtendre qu'une bombe tombe sur l'entrept aie fait le coup. Donc, c'est un morceau d'arme rgulire qui a fait le coup - aucune rbellion n'a les moyens techniques de faire a. Mme Daesch.

Alors quelle arme? Si a avait t les occidentaux, ou mme les russes, Assad ne se serait pas gn pour faire porter le chapeau aux ingrences trangres. Il ne l'a pas fait. Donc c'est un morceau de son arme. La question  mille balle que je n'ai pas vu pose : est-ce que c'est un morceau de son arme dont il a encore le contrle? Est-ce que les Russes ne seraient pas en train de le lcher pour un nouveau pouvoir, repartir de zro, et garder leurs positions stratgiques(je rappelle que pour un pays exportateur de matires premires, dont le seul accs aux mers chaudes passe par la mer Caspienne - et donc la mditerranes, avoir une base navale en mditerrane, c'est une question de vie ou de mort)?

Je dis a, je n'en sais rien. Je ne suis pas sur place. Mais a expliquerait l'ensemble des mouvements.

----------


## ddoumeche

> L je dois dire que je suis assez dubitatif, sur les "_preuves_" ....
> 
> Je crois qu'on n'est pas sr de qui a fait le coup, et que on assiste  de la belle propagande...
> 
> D'un ct comme de l'autre a ne m'tonnerais pas, mais je trouve que le moment est mal choisi pour Assad et la Russie, et tombe trop bien pour l'Ouest, avec tous les mouvements populistes partout, l les gouvernements et l'intelligentsia peuvent montrer haut et fort qu'ils ont raison... et a tombe  point pour Trump..
> 
> Bref, encore une mer de gris o on ne sait pas dans quelle direction se tourner....


Il me semble qu'on nous a dj fait le coup il y a deux ou trois ans, et la chose a faillit monter trs haut. Il fallut que Vladimir Poutine intervienne et propose un dsarmement de la Syrie, accord accept par Obama ce qui lui retirait une grosse pine du pied mais fut vcu comme une humiliation par une partie des USAs (mais pas par les militaires qui ont une position assez claire le conflit syrien : aucun engagement).

Preuve que le POTUS ne croit pas  cette histoire de gaz Sarin, il fait bombarder une base largement abime et uniquement les hangars vides. Car le lendemain des avions en dcollent, preuve que la piste et les avions seraient toujours en tat.
Mais quoi de mieux que de dclencher une crise pour obtenir les pleins pouvoirs, et carter les Noconservateurs et les boulets laisss dans ses pattes par le gouvernement prcdent ?

Ici la base en octobre 2016 :

----------


## MABROUKI

Bonjour



> ddoumeche
> Il me semble qu'on nous a dj fait le coup il y a deux ou trois ans, et la chose a faillit monter trs haut


Bien vu....
Donc la guerre continue toujours en Syrie et ce billet devrait s'intituler "la poursuite de la guerre en Syrie"

Le coup "du gaz sarin" en Syrie rebondit ,aprs les ngociations pauliniennes d'Astana....
Assad comme l'opposition s'en servent comme arme de chantage aux 2 superpuissances ...
L'opposition est approvisionn par le dictateur Turc d'Ankara et les monarchies ,Assad par les Russes...
Les syriens (population) servent de champ d'exprimentation...

Donc ,de temps en temps un peu de sarin par ci, un peu de sarin par l, pour entretenir l'ardeur des mercenaires russes (Assad et Iraniens) et amricains(opposition de pacotille, milices kurdes ,monarques et le lche khul Turc) ...

Mais un tel conflit ressemble  celui du Vietnam(20,10 millions de morts) ,ou une fois que les 2 superpuissants plus la Chine  ont dgain leurs pes ,le match peut trainer en longueur des dizaines d'annes...
Les syriens sont donc out !!!
D'ailleurs comme les Sud-Vietnams en 1970 ,beaucoup ont abandonn le navire !!!
Au train actuel  un affrontement militaire turco-iranien n'est pas impossible !!!

----------


## Jipt

> Au train actuel  un affrontement militaire turco-iranien n'est pas impossible !!!


Excellent pour le bizness, le commerce, les profits, la croissance, tout ce genre de choses...

----------


## TallyHo

> Au train actuel  un affrontement militaire turco-iranien n'est pas impossible !!!


Fais gaffe que les prochains ne soient pas vous...  ::?:

----------


## Grogro

> C'est une vidence, mais comment ne pas voir le traitement different qu'il est fait des drames qui se passent lors des guerres selon qui en serait le responsable.
> C'est plutot calme depuis 4 mois dans les journaux alors qu'il doit bien y avoir des tas de bavures du cot occidental en Irak notamment,  ou pour d'autres raison politiques on ne parle gure des massacres comme au Yemen, ou un peu plus loin le Sud Soudan.
> L il suffit que le maitre se prononce et say les mdias relayent  fond et ca devient LE sujet dont il faut parler.
> C'est juste pathtique...


Si tu veux, les kurdes se font dglinguer en Turquie depuis un an, un an et demi, certaines villes assiges par les turcs ont connu des destructions comparables  Alep, et c'est pass compltement inaperu dans les mdias internationaux. Et pourtant, on peut pas dire que nos mdias ont fait preuve de complaisance vis--vis d'Erdogan depuis la tentative trs louche de coup d'tat. Tout a, c'est juste du "story-telling". Et raconter des histoires manichennes, a fait vendre plus de papier. 

De toute faon ces conflits en Syrie, au Kurdistan, en Irak sont trs mal couverts et il est impossible de savoir rellement ce qui se passe. Mme nos services de renseignement sont largus depuis des annes.

PS : l'arsenal chimique du rgime syrien, qui tait dans un piteux tat de conservation qui plus est, tait cens tre dmantel depuis 2013. Et sous contrle de l'ONU qui plus est. Si le rgime a enfum les observateurs, qui parle des failles de l'organisme qui n'a pas fait son boulot ?




> Alors quelle arme? Si a avait t les occidentaux, ou mme les russes, Assad ne se serait pas gn pour faire porter le chapeau aux ingrences trangres. Il ne l'a pas fait. Donc c'est un morceau de son arme. La question  mille balle que je n'ai pas vu pose : *est-ce que c'est un morceau de son arme dont il a encore le contrle?* Est-ce que les Russes ne seraient pas en train de le lcher pour un nouveau pouvoir, repartir de zro, et garder leurs positions stratgiques(je rappelle que pour un pays exportateur de matires premires, dont le seul accs aux mers chaudes passe par la mer Caspienne - et donc la mditerranes, avoir une base navale en mditerrane, c'est une question de vie ou de mort)?


J'y ai pens moi aussi, j'avais voqu cette hypothse : https://www.developpez.net/forums/d1...e/#post9165132

----------


## Grogro

> Fais gaffe que les prochains ne soient pas vous...


Je ne suis pas sur place pour prendre la temprature, mais je crains de voir l'Algrie exploser quand les diffrents clans du rgime se disputeront la dpouille de Bouteflika, le lendemain de sa mort. Le vide institutionnel sera suffisant pour que les salafistes foutent un bordel monstre.  ::?:

----------


## Jon Shannow

> PS : l'arsenal chimique du rgime syrien, qui tait dans un piteux tat de conservation qui plus est, tait cens tre dmantel depuis 2013. Et sous contrle de l'ONU qui plus est. Si le rgime a enfum les observateurs, qui parle des failles de l'organisme qui n'a pas fait son boulot ?


Je ne serais pas aussi dur vis  vis de l'ONU, qui est, dans des cas comme celui-ci soumis  la bonne volont du rgime en place. 

Mme si je reste persuader qu'il ne puisse s'agir que de bombes chimiques largues pour causer les dommages visibles (comme l'a confirm l'expert cit prcdemment), en supposant que ce soit un entrept d'armes chimiques qui ait explos, rien n'empche que ce soit un entrept de l'arme syrienne que Bashar a fait sauter volontairement.

----------


## souviron34

Un autre point de vue :

Syrie : la guerre des interts (_Journal de Montral_)

 ::D:

----------


## el_slapper

> snip


rsum intressant de la position des pays du Golfe, mais bon, d'autres acteurs ont aussi leur part de responsabilit dans le bazar. Et surtout, la conclusion est, euh, _lgre_?

----------


## TallyHo

> Je ne suis pas sur place pour prendre la temprature, mais je crains de voir l'Algrie exploser quand les diffrents clans du rgime se disputeront la dpouille de Bouteflika, le lendemain de sa mort. Le vide institutionnel sera suffisant pour que les salafistes foutent un bordel monstre.


Ca fait quelques annes que je le sens mal l-bas et j'en avais dj parl. La Kabylie en appelle  Isral et donc les USA et on sait comment a finit avec eux... Le facteur dclencheur peut tre effectivement la mort de Boutelfika. Ils ont peut-tre un chance avec les chinois qui s'installent l-bas, a peut jouer dans le jeu gopolitique. Je serais curieux de lire Mabrouki  ce sujet.




> Et surtout, la conclusion est, euh, _lgre_?


C'est peut-tre lger parce que personne peut affirmer quoi que ce soit tellement que c'est devenu un merdier sans nom...  ::?:

----------


## MABROUKI

> Tallyho
> La Kabylie en appelle  Isral et donc les USA et on sait comment a finit avec eux... Le facteur dclencheur peut tre effectivement la mort de Boutelfika. Ils ont peut-tre un chance avec les chinois qui s'installent l-bas, a peut jouer dans le jeu gopolitique.*Je serais curieux de lire Mabrouki  ce sujet.*


Voil mon avis  pour cent balles sur lAlgrie (valable au demeurant pour tous les pays arabes)...
Premirement le mal ne peut venir que des dirigeants,suivant un adage populaire de chez nous qui dit "Ses Seigneurs sont la cause de sa(le pays) ruine !!!"...
Deuximement lingrence de pays trangers dans un pays tiers ne peut avoir pour cause que les troubles et dsordres intrieurs suscits par les conflits entre dirigeants ...
A l'exemple de la Syrie,Ymen ,Libye etc...
Quand des ingrences trangres s'en mlent ,il est vident que tout conflit est pouss  son extrme....
Quant  la revendication "ethnique" qu tu cites ,c'est invention et  pure 
propagande...
Le risque cit par Grogro  d'une guerre de clans pour le pouvoir , est plus probable ...
D'ailleurs au passage ,un grand nombre de dirigeants "fissistes"(islamistes algriens) taient issus du parti FLN au pouvoir ,ce qui  a chapp  beaucoup d'observateurs non avertis ...!!!
Quant  la Chine  ,comme tout pays qui se respecte ,elle agira en fonction de ses intrts en Algrie (qui sont surtout commerciaux ,donc volatiles) et non pour nos beaux yeux...!!!
C'est surtout les USA,suivis des Espagnols et Italiens   qui vont se proccuper s'il y a un ramdam ,car ils ont des compagnies ptroliers et gazires  au Sahara qui ont investi dans la production !!!

----------


## Grogro

Qui sont les "fissistes", pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas assez bien la situation politique algrienne ?

Edit : ce sont les militants du Front Islamique du Salut donc : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_islamique_du_salut

----------


## TallyHo

> Quant  la Chine  ,comme tout pays qui se respecte ,elle agira en fonction de ses intrts en Algrie (qui sont surtout commerciaux ,donc volatiles) et non pour nos beaux yeux...!!!


Si il y a ramdam, ce que je ne souhaite pas bien sur, tu ne crois pas que la Chine puisse s'engager "militairement" pour protger ses intrts commerciaux ?

----------


## Jipt

> [...] tu ne crois pas que la Chine puisse s'engager* "militairement"* pour protger ses intrts commerciaux ?


Qu'est-ce que tu veux dire par tes guillemets autour de _militairement_ ?

Ou bien la Chine peut s'engager militairement, c'est--dire avec la troupe, les fantassins, les chars les avions et tout le toutim, ou bien elle peut s'engager "militairement" et les guillemets font que ce mot n'a plus son sens d'origine, d'accord, mais alors quel autre sens ?
J'avoue ne pas comprendre, l.

----------


## el_slapper

> Si il y a ramdam, ce que je ne souhaite pas bien sur, tu ne crois pas que la Chine puisse s'engager "militairement" pour protger ses intrts commerciaux ?


Outre les pertinentes questions de Jipt, je rpondrais que ce n'est pas le genre de la maison. Toute la comm de la Chine depuis 30 ans, c'est "_nous, on ne fais pas la guerre chez les autres, et donc on ira pas la faire chez vous_". Par opposition aux USA, en premier lieu, mais aussi  la Russie et  la France. Et surtout : pas mme de manire indirecte(contrairement  bien plus de pays encore, les ingrences militaires indirectes sont partout, de nos jours). C'est un risque, videmment, coupl  un certain type d'impuissance, mais un risque qui pour l'instant a pay bien plus que cout : en dehors de l'occident, le nombre de pays qui ont les yeux de Chimne pour la Chine est impressionnant. Et ce n'est pas un hasard.

----------


## Grogro

> Outre les pertinentes questions de Jipt, je rpondrais que ce n'est pas le genre de la maison. Toute la comm de la Chine depuis 30 ans, c'est "_nous, on ne fais pas la guerre chez les autres, et donc on ira pas la faire chez vous_". Par opposition aux USA, en premier lieu, mais aussi  la Russie et  la France. Et surtout : pas mme de manire indirecte(contrairement  bien plus de pays encore, les ingrences militaires indirectes sont partout, de nos jours). C'est un risque, videmment, coupl  un certain type d'impuissance, mais un risque qui pour l'instant a pay bien plus que cout : en dehors de l'occident, le nombre de pays qui ont les yeux de Chimne pour la Chine est impressionnant. Et ce n'est pas un hasard.


C'est juste,  un dtail prs, de taille : le "nous" de Pkin est assez vaste pour englober Taiwan et toute la mer de Chine. Donc "on ira pas faire la guerre chez vous, mais on a quand mme envie d'enculer le Vietnam et les Philippines".

----------


## Mat.M

> C'est surtout les USA,suivis des Espagnols et Italiens   qui vont se proccuper s'il y a un ramdam ,car ils ont des compagnies ptroliers et gazires  au Sahara qui ont investi dans la production !!!


je pense que a fait depuis quelques temps que les USA ne se proccupent plus de la question du ptrole au Proche-Orient..dj les USA ont leurs propres capacits ptrolires pour leur propre production.

Sinon ils seraient intervenus militairement de nouveau en Irak pour lutter contre l'EI



> Si il y a ramdam, ce que je ne souhaite pas bien sur, tu ne crois pas que la Chine puisse s'engager "militairement" pour protger ses intrts commerciaux ?


re cf ma remarque prcdente...selon Joseph Stiglitz prix Nobel d'conomie, les deux guerres en Irak et interventions ont donc cot plus de 10 000 milliards de dollars aux USA
Donc maintenant les USA et l'OTAN privilgient peut-tre plus l'action diplomatique et l'assistance militaire locale plutt que les grosses interventions.
Cependant avec un nouveau va-t-en-guerre comme Trump oui il faut s'attendre  de grosses interventions militaires  l'avenir  ::roll::

----------


## TallyHo

> Toute la comm de la Chine depuis 30 ans, c'est "_nous, on ne fais pas la guerre chez les autres, et donc on ira pas la faire chez vous_".


Oui mais l'apptit vient en mangeant... L'Algrie a du potentiel et je pense mme qu'il est norme avec des gisements et/ou mines  dcouvrir.




> les deux guerres en Irak et interventions ont donc cot plus de 10 000 milliards de dollars aux USA


Ca laisse "rveur" quand on compare a  la misre dans le monde et  celle qui s'ajoute grce  ces conflits...

----------


## MABROUKI

> Tallyho
> Oui mais l'apptit vient en mangeant... L'Algrie a du potentiel et je pense mme qu'il est norme avec des gisements et/ou mines  dcouvrir.


Je pense et c'est mon avis, les dirigeants chinois actuels qui sont les mmes que ceux du temps de Mao ,en sont revenus du soutien militaire indirect(armes et entrainement) aux Corens du Nord (guerre de Core),aux  Vietnamiens (longue guerre du Vietnam.)...

Ensuite ,la Chine ou tout autre pays engag militairement ,meme en indirect,en Algerie  n'en retirera aucun dividende ,la population voyant une telle chose,comme une colonisation arme tout court ...

Au demeurant ,la Chine privilgie l'occupation civile "douce" en catimini..
Un bon contingent de 40 Millions de civils chinois (quivalent de notre population) peut tre dgag au pied lev...
Il est difficile d'accuser un tel contingent pacifique d'occupant ou envahisseur !!

----------


## TallyHo

Merci pour ton avis  ::):

----------


## Mat.M

euuhh c'est dingue ce que je peux crire comme aneries dans mes messages prcdents  ::aie:: 
Trump il commence  faire peur 
Please Mister Trump keep cool  ::oops:: 




> Late last week, the president deployed a U.S. Navy strike group to the vicinity of the Korean Peninsula. In turn, North Korea warned of tough counteraction against the U.S. if there is any sign of an American strike.
> We are sending an armada, very powerful, Trump said. We have submarines, very powerful, far more powerful than the aircraft carrier, that I can tell you.

----------


## Grogro

> je pense que a fait depuis quelques temps que les USA ne se proccupent plus de la question du ptrole au Proche-Orient..dj les USA ont leurs propres capacits ptrolires pour leur propre production.
> 
> Sinon ils seraient intervenus militairement de nouveau en Irak pour lutter contre l'EI


Je dirais plutt qu'ils ne sont pas intervenus au sol parce qu'ils ont appris de certaines erreurs passes ( savoir : on a le devoir de les assister, mais c'est aux irakiens de librer leur pays), et surtout parce qu'ils n'en ont plus les moyens : 




> re cf ma remarque prcdente...selon Joseph Stiglitz prix Nobel d'conomie, les deux guerres en Irak et interventions ont donc cot plus de 10 000 milliards de dollars aux USA

----------


## ddoumeche

Les usa ont surtout eu un million de blesss depuis 10 ans dans les guerres d'Irak et dAfghanistan (chiffres sans doute survalus mais rvlateurs).

Selon defensenews:
- 3 bridages seulement sur les 58 sont en tat de combattre
- moins de la moiti de la flotte arienne est en tat de voler, avec des avions de 27 ans d'age en moyenne
- dans les US marines, c'est 20% de l'aviation qui est en tat.
- la flotte est la plus petite depuis 100 ans

Theodore Postol, l'enseignant en physique nuclaire du MIT qui avait dj mis en doute la version de l'attaque de la Ghoutta, remet cela et questionne l'attaque chimique de Khan Shaykhun. Selon lui, les photos montrent juste une roquette ou ses restes qui ont t poss sur la route et plastiqus.
Il est loin d'tre un inconnu, s'tant fait connaitre en dmontrant l'inefficacit du missile patriote lors de la 1ere guerre du golfe et du systme de missile anti-missile de l're Bush. En plus d'tre habilit secret dfense.

Il n'est pas le seul puisque l'ancien lieutenant colonel Lang de la DIA publie une analyse sur son blog, o il se demande comment des gens en sandales et sans masque  gaz voir sans masque du tout peuvent survivre le nez plong dans le cratre de l'explosion. En prsence d'un gaz qui tue en quelques minutes et se dissipe en quelques semaines.
Soit ces gens ont dvelopp une immunit naturelle et dans ce cas on se demande de quoi sont mort les gosses exposs, soit c'est une mise en scne.

Concernant les faible dommages sur l'arodrome militaire, il se murmure que plus de la moiti des missiles (36 sur 59) de croisire aient "disparus". Sachant que le pentagone annonce un taux de succs de 100% ce qui n'est jamais arriv avec ce genre d'armes, on peut se poser des questions.

Pendant ce temps,  l'autre bout du monde, Pongyang fait son dfil militaire et dvoile des topol-M dernier cri, ce qui cr la surprise. Le petit dirigeant nord coren ne bluffe plus du tout.

----------


## Jipt

> Pongyang fait son dfil militaire et dvoile des topol-M dernier cri, ce qui cr la surprise. Le petit dirigeant nord coren ne bluffe plus du tout.


Boa, combien il en a ? Les 2 de la photo et pi c'est tout : une fois qu'il les aura tirs, il sera tout nu.

Pi sinon, c'est trs vulnrable ces bestiaux : un peu de sucre dans le rservoir du moteur du camion qu'est dessous et termin le lancement,  ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::

----------


## TallyHo

> ...


Trs bonnes infos  ::): 

Je savais que les USA avaient des infrastructures assez dgrades mais je ne pensais pas que a touchait aussi l'arme vu le budget norme qu'ils y consacrent...

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour




> Tallyho
> Je savais que les USA avaient des infrastructures assez dgrades mais je ne pensais pas que a touchait aussi l'arme vu le budget norme qu'ils y consacrent...


Le cout du renouvellement d'un tel parc militaire est le problme majeur des 2 superpuissances du 21 sicle ...



> Jipt
> Pi sinon, c'est trs vulnrable ces bestiaux : un peu de sucre dans le rservoir du moteur du camion qu'est dessous et termin le lancement,


Ces "bestiaux" roulants sont des camions de technologie russe ,porte-missiles balistiques ,destine  tirer leur fuse une seule fois, car ils seront dtruits une fois repr...
Leur rle est de remplacer les fameux silos btonns de fuses balistiques, car les stratges militaires des 2 superpuissances sont convaincus que les "silos fixes" sont repres  l'avance et seront les premires cibles...
D'o l'ide des "bestiaux mobiles" qu'on dplace constamment,l'adversaire malveillant et mchant ayant toujours l'il sur vos moindres faits et gestes....!!!

Le vrai problme c'est l'efficacit des fuses montes dessus (charge nuclaire, porte) ....

En tout cas le problme coren ne peut rgl que par une runification pacifique des 2 populations...
Malheureusement les 2 grands voisins de la Core(les 2 Core) savoir la Chine et le Japon redoutent cette perspective qui est plutt la fin de leurs hgmonies respectives...
Dans le problme coren il y a un vieux problme Chine-Japon qui n'est pas prs d'tre rgl....



> ddoumeche
> Concernant les faible dommages sur l'arodrome militaire, il se murmure que plus de la moiti des missiles (36 sur 59) de croisire aient "disparus". Sachant que le pentagone annonce un taux de succs de 100% ce qui n'est jamais arriv avec ce genre d'armes, on peut se poser des questions.


"Mais enfin ,Mr Mabrouki ,arrtez de dire des absurdits" disait mon prof !!!

On n'as pas besoin de l'avis de tous ces grands messieurs ,pour savoir que dans cette guerre atroce qui dure depuis 5 ans , il y a plus de civils dcds que de 
militaires ...
Pour la base militaire ,c'est un coup du Pentagone pour calmer l'irascible americain blond et rougeaud Trump,puisque les gnraux d'tat-major selon leur propre declaration ,ont pris la peine d'informer leurs collgues du Kremlin d'vacuer avions et personnels avant l'attaque...
Seuls quelques vieux coucous syriens en ferraille ont t laiss sur places  pour sauver la face...
Pendant ce temps ,les terroristes du Qatar et d' Erdogan  prparent un autre empoisonnement ,par je ne sais quel produit, des populations civiles  prises en otage...
Tandis qu'Assad et ses sbires rvent d'un moyen indit de les exterminer tous....

En tout cas l'une des erreurs fatales du rgime d'Assad conseill par les khonnards russes ,c'est d'avoir accept l'vacuation  des civils en plus des milices militaires...
Alors fatalement ce qui devait arriver *arriva pour la nime fois*: l'utilisation des civils pris en otage par les belligrants (cas dj survenu  Alep et Homs)

----------


## Ryu2000

Un attentat des rebelles :
Syrie : au moins 68 enfants parmi les 126 morts dans l'attentat contre des personnes vacues
_Il a prcis que 109 des 126 tus sont des habitants de Foua et Kafraya, les deux localits favorables  Bachar al-Assad vacues, tandis que les autres taient des opposants qui gardaient les bus et des travailleurs humanitaires._

----------


## ddoumeche

> bonjour
> 
> Le cout du renouvellement d'un tel parc militaire est le problme majeur des 2 superpuissances du 21 sicle ...


Bonsoir,
Sans parler de l'explosion du cout des programmes.. tout cela pour des engins qui ne marchent pas mais qu'on ne peut pas retirer parce qu'ils ont drain tout les budgets : "too big to fail".




> Ces "bestiaux" roulants sont des camions de technologie russe, porte-missiles balistiques, destine  tirer leur fuse une seule fois, car ils seront dtruits une fois repr...
> Leur rle est de remplacer les fameux silos btonns de fuses balistiques, car les stratges militaires des 2 superpuissances sont convaincus que les "silos fixes" sont repres  l'avance et seront les premires cibles...
> D'o l'ide des "bestiaux mobiles" qu'on dplace constamment,l'adversaire malveillant et mchant ayant toujours l'il sur vos moindres faits et gestes....!!!
> 
> Le vrai problme c'est l'efficacit des fuses montes dessus (charge nuclaire, porte) ....


Si ce sont bien des topol-M comme je le disais ce matin, ils peuvent frapper les bases amricaines du pacifique et le territoire continental jusqu'au Nouveau Mexique. Voila qui devrait faire rflchir Blondin (et sa fille Ivanka ?).
Ce serait une srieuse escalade de la part de Vladimir, mais vu que les USA se sont retirs du trait ABM et ont installs des missiles en Roumanie, sans parler des tensions en cours, autant jouer le pion Nord Coren une fois de plus.
De toute faon, les nord corens ont plthore d'autres engins, alors que le reste de l'arme est en priode de vaches maigres.

Et l'efficacit relle se mesure  la dissuasion procure.

On est peut-tre parti pour se retrouver face  une crise de l'ampleur de celle de Cuba. Cela se finira comme d'habitude par deux ou trois incidents  la frontire corenne.




> En tout cas le problme coren ne peut rgl que par une runification pacifique des 2 populations...
> Malheureusement les 2 grands voisins de la Core(les 2 Core) savoir la Chine et le Japon redoutent cette perspective qui est plutt la fin de leurs hgmonies respectives...
> Dans le problme coren il y a un vieux problme Chine-Japon qui n'est pas prs d'tre rgl....


Je ne pense pas que l'on voit une runification de la Core de notre vivant: 
- les USA ont besoin de la menace Nord-Corenne pour justifier leur stratgie de la tension, 
- les chinois ont besoin d'une zone tampon pour ne pas laisser les Usa ET le Japon prendre pied sur le continent, mais font croire aux gogos qu'ils stoppent les livraisons  la CdN (oui mais pour quelques jours uniquement).
- les sud-corens ne veulent pas d'une runification qui les mettraient  genoux conomiquement.
- le rgime stalinien de Core du Nord il tient trs bien comme cela, peut tenir indfiniment (et a mme des zones franches pour les usines chinoises et sud corennes pour ses devises).




> On n'as pas besoin de l'avis de tous ces grands messieurs ,pour savoir que dans cette guerre atroce qui dure depuis 5 ans , il y a plus de civils dcds que de  militaires ...
> Pour la base militaire ,c'est un coup du Pentagone pour calmer l'irascible americain blond et rougeaud Trump, puisque les gnraux d'tat-major selon leur propre dclaration ,ont pris la peine d'informer leurs collgues du Kremlin d'vacuer avions et personnels avant l'attaque...
> Seuls quelques vieux coucous syriens en ferraille ont t laiss sur places  pour sauver la face...
> Pendant ce temps ,les terroristes du Qatar et d' Erdogan  prparent un autre empoisonnement ,par je ne sais quel produit, des populations civiles  prises en otage...
> Tandis qu'Assad et ses sbires rvent d'un moyen indit de les exterminer tous....
> 
> En tout cas l'une des erreurs fatales du rgime d'Assad conseill par les khonnards russes ,c'est d'avoir accept l'vacuation des civils en plus des milices militaires...
> Alors fatalement ce qui devait arriver arriva pour la nime fois: l'utilisation des civils pris en otage par les belligrants (cas dj survenu  Alep et Homs)


Les terroristes viennent de faire sauter un convoi plein de civils qui allaient entre zones royalistes : plus 100 morts dont beaucoup d'enfants.
Evidemment, on n'en parlera pas aux news

Pourquoi mettre cela sur le dos des russes ? L'arme syrienne n'a pas toujours fait preuve d'une grande clairvoyance tactique.

----------


## Grogro

> Pendant ce temps,  l'autre bout du monde, Pongyang fait son dfil militaire et dvoile des topol-M dernier cri, ce qui cr la surprise. Le petit dirigeant nord coren ne bluffe plus du tout.


Je ne comprends pas. D'o sortent ces images ? Il a t annonc que le dernier test balistique a chou samedi. Comment peuvent-ils avoir des topol-M ?

Edit : ce serait des copies : http://www.upi.com/Top_News/World-Ne...6561492454109/

----------


## Jipt

> Edit : ce serait des copies : http://www.upi.com/Top_News/World-Ne...6561492454109/


Des machins en carton bien peinturlur ?  ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::  

Tu m'tonnes que leur machin ait explos juste aprs le dcollage, samedi : quels guignols !

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je ne comprends pas. D'o sortent ces images ? Il a t annonc que le dernier test balistique a chou samedi. Comment peuvent-ils avoir des topol-M ?
> 
> Edit : ce serait des copies : http://www.upi.com/Top_News/World-Ne...6561492454109/


Rectification, ce sont des engins domestiques d'un nouveau type, une variante de leur KN-14 qui sont dj des ICBM.
Mais de face, ces nouveaux engins ressemblent furieusement aux modles russes... c'est mme suspect.

Et tout cela n'a rien de simulacres, on sait juste que ceux qui ont rcemment chous leur tests taient  Sinpo o se trouve une base de sous-marin, dont il devait s'agir sans doute de Kn-17 navaliss et en test.

Ici un lancement qui a russit:


Ce n'est juste pas une science exacte, rappelons que notre marine a rat un tir au large du Finistre en 2013 (a cent millions d'euro l'unit ...), et les autres grandes puissances ont le mme genre de soucis.

Mais mme avec un taux d'chec de 40% (ils ont russit de nombreux tirs avants), cela leur fait une douzaine de bombe atomique qui atteindraient leurs cibles.
Finit Tokyo, Okinawa, Guam, Hawaii....

----------


## Jipt

> Ici un lancement qui a russi :


Et qu'est-ce qui nous prouve que ce n'est pas un montage 'toshop ? avec des maquettes de 30 centimtres ? C'est toi qui as pris la 'tof, sur place ?

Quand on effectue ce genre d'essais, en toute logique il n'y a personne sur le champ de tir, or, regardez bien en bas  gauche :

Ou alors, seraient-ce des silhouettes en carton, l aussi ?  ::mrgreen:: 




> Ce n'est juste pas une science exacte, rappelons que notre marine a rat un tir au large du Finistre en 2013 (a cent millions d'euro l'unit ...)


Ah, tu vas pas faire ton Mingolito, par piti !
Et sinon, ben heureusement qu'on est riche, mais a me navre un peu que le pognon de mes impts serve  ce genre d'absurdits, quand il y a tant de gens qui crvent de faim...




> Mais mme avec un taux d'chec de 40% (ils ont russi de nombreux tirs avant), cela leur fait une douzaine de bombes atomiques qui atteindraient leurs cibles.
> Fini Tokyo, Okinawa, Guam, Hawaii...


Mais a peut pas se choper en plein vol, ces machins lourds et peu manuvrables ? Parce qu' partir du moment o ils ont dcoll, il doit bien y avoir une flope de radars qui ont dtect le mouvement. Aprs, y a plus qu'.
Bon, c'est dommage si par malheur il y a un bateau de pcheurs dessous, c'est dommage aussi pour les animaux marins dans la zone concerne mais eux, tout le monde s'en fout, pi on ne fait pas d'omelette sans casser des ufs.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Mais a peut pas se choper en plein vol, ces machins lourds et peu manuvrables ? (.../...)


Pas vraiment. L'efficacit des patriots et autres systmes de dfense anti-missiles, sur du ballistique qui arrive quand mme supervite, a a toujours t de l'ordre du lancer de ds. Mme avec un tir dfensif de saturation. Dit autrement, si ils en balancent 12, on peut esprer en arrter 4 ou 8 en chemin. Pas plus. C'est mieux que rien, mais l'arme nuclaire reste, doctrinairement, et en l'tat de l'art, une arme de destruction mutuelle assure.

videmment, que le clown paranoiaque de Pyongyang en dispose, mme de manire limite, a fout les foies.

----------


## Jipt

> Pas vraiment. L'efficacit des patriots et autres systmes de dfense anti-missiles, sur du balistique qui arrive quand mme supervite, a a toujours t de l'ordre du lancer de ds. Mme avec un tir dfensif de saturation. Dit autrement, si ils en balancent 12, on peut esprer en arrter 4 ou 8 en chemin.


Bah, si la moiti explose au dcollage, comme samedi, il n'en reste plus que 6, tip-top ce qui se niche entre 4 et 8 : restons positifs  :;): 




> videmment, que le clown paranoiaque de Pyongyang en dispose, mme de manire limite, a fout les foies.


Ben vi, fallait pas l'inventer, cette immonde s4l0p3r13 d'arme nuclaire. Trop tard... On est  la merci d'un fou qui fout les foies, esprons que la foi sauve, une fois,  ::mrgreen:: 

Retour sur l'analyse d'image :


Regardez bien cette partie sur l'image d'origine -- l j'ai zoom  fond (donc c'est flou, c'est normal ici) pour mettre en vidence la suite :
- en haut  droite c'est curieux, il n'y a pas le flou du dbut du nuage comme on peut le voir en haut  gauche au-dessus des pylnes, du coup a permet de bien voir la rampe verticalement bien dresse. Merci ! ;
- en bas  gauche les pylnes lectriques justement, bien nets sur l'original, impliquant donc une forte profondeur de champ puisque l'objet principal est net aussi, donc diaphragme bien ferm, donc peu de lumire qui atteint le capteur ;
Et sur l'original, le missile est bien net galement, donc vitesse d'obturation rapide, trs rapide.

Et vitesse d'obturation rapide + diaphragme trs ferm = trs peu de lumire sur le capteur, sauf si on triche et qu'on pousse la sensibilit, disons 800 ISO, mais on sait que a fait monter le grain (en argentique) ou le bruit (en numrique), or il n'y a pas de bruit...

J'aimerais bien voir le fichier raw original, tant bien entendu que mme un fichier raw peut se traficoter...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Et qu'est-ce qui nous prouve que ce n'est pas un montage 'toshop ? avec des maquettes de 30 centimtres ? C'est toi qui as pris la 'tof, sur place ?
> 
> Quand on effectue ce genre d'essais, en toute logique il n'y a personne sur le champ de tir, or, regardez bien en bas  gauche :
> 
> Ou alors, seraient-ce des silhouettes en carton, l aussi ?


Puisqu'on a la chance d'avoir affaire  vrai expert, tu vas sans doute pouvoir nous expliquer, frames par frames, comment ont t faites les vidos officielles. Est-ce du Maya 3d, ou ont-ils utiliss des calques ? il est vrai que les asiatiques sont dous pour faire des animes... alors que les amricains font de l'image numrique.
Il faut vite en informer les officines de renseignements occidentales qui n'ont rien remarqu, elles sont vraiment trop nulles

----------


## Marco46



----------


## TallyHo

> ...


Vu que tu sembles t'intresser aux sujets militaires, est ce qu'on a une preuve que Pyong possde l'arme nuclaire  part ses dires ou ceux de ses dtracteurs ? Je ne sais pas... Des photos d'installation, de bombes, des essais vraiment raliss, etc... ? Enfin un truc concret  part des dclarations.

----------


## BenoitM

> Vu que tu sembles t'intresser aux sujets militaires, est ce qu'on a une preuve que Pyong possde l'arme nuclaire  part ses dires ou ceux de ses dtracteurs ? Je ne sais pas... Des photos d'installation, de bombes, des essais vraiment raliss, etc... ? Enfin un truc concret  part des dclarations.


Pour la bombe nuclaire, on a des bons sismographes comme preuve...
Part contre tout le monde doute que la Core du Nord possde des missiles nuclaires

----------


## TallyHo

Tu as un lien srieux et impartial ventuellement ?

----------


## BenoitM

Je n'ai pas accs aux mdias russes donc non  :;): 

Sinon Coree du nord sismique

https://www.sciencesetavenir.fr/fond...un-bluff_23338

----------


## TallyHo

Le lien est pas mal, c'est expliqu simplement. Donc, si j'ai bien tout suivi, ils savent que quelque chose a explos mais ils ne sont pas certains que ce soit du nuclaire ? Ca pourrait tre de la propagande alors...

----------


## BenoitM

Il pense que c'est nuclaire mais une bombe A et pas une bombe H

----------


## TallyHo

Ok je n'avais pas tout suivi alors... Je relirais demain  tte repose  ::):

----------


## ddoumeche

> Pour la bombe nuclaire, on a des bons sismographes comme preuve...
> Part contre tout le monde doute que la Core du Nord possde des missiles nuclaires


Tout le monde doute qu'elle ait miniaturis ses bombes au point de les mettre sur des missiles en effet. Et comme ils en sortent de nouveaux modles rgulirement, leur fiabilit est douteuse. Mais pendant la guerre froide, aucun pays n'a fait de test de missile + explosion... et PyongYang n'en fera donc pas, laissant planer lambigut.

En attaquant les pays du Maghreb et du Levant, alors mme que Khaddafi avait renonc  son programme nuclaire secret, les amricains ont envoy un trs mauvais signal aux rgimes dictatoriaux : dsormais, la parole des USA n'a plus aucune valeur et la seule garantie existante est celle de la force brute. On songera  l'Iran avec qui l'accord sera sans doute dnonc.

Donc nulle doute que comme les autres pays, la Core du nord va exporter sa technologie contre des devises.

Les nord-corens sont rationnels, on ne peut pas en dire aujourd'hui autant des amricains. Il est temps de revoir Dr StrangeLove

----------


## TallyHo

Enfin un espoir d'en finir avec les terros grce  cette nouvelle arme, j'ai nomm... La charge de sangliers !




> Les animaux auraient sem le chaos prs d'une ferme au sud de Kirkouk, zone contrle par l'EI, tuant trois djihadistes, selon plusieurs mdias locaux.
> 
> http://www.lepoint.fr/insolite/irak-...2122623_48.php


Pas con, il fallait y penser... Je pense que c'est un gros fake quand mme  ::D:

----------


## Jon Shannow

Un clairage nouveau sur ce qu'il s'est pass en Syrie.

----------


## el_slapper

> Un clairage nouveau sur ce qu'il s'est pass en Syrie.


a confirme ce que je disais : vu le type d'attaque, a ne peut venir que d'un morceau de l'arme Syrienne. La question  mille balles est toujours la mme : Bachar avait-il le contrle de ce morceau d'arme-l  ce moment-l?

----------


## TallyHo

Ce sera confirm quand l'enqute officielle sera finie au minimum...

----------


## Ryu2000

Apparemment les USA sont en train de changer l'quipe de terroriste en Syrie :
SYRIE: L'EI A PERDU 80% DE TABQA, UN VERROU VERS SON FIEF DE RAQA (ONG)

Et sinon :
Moscou pointe du doigt les incohrences du rapport franais sur l'attaque chimique prsume en Syrie

----------


## survivals

> Le bordel est venu avec la dcision de Bashar d'utiliser la force arme pour mater un soulvement populaire. 
> Voyant que le mouvement s'armait en retour, Bashar a fait librer de prison les extrmistes religieux qu'il dtenait sachant que ceux-ci noyauterait le mouvement populaire. Les organisations terroristes en ont effectivement profit. Rsultat on se retrouve dans un imbroglio go-politico-religieux qu'il est difficile de dcortiquer. On parle souvent des Russes dans cette histoire, mais il ne faut pas oublier l'Iran qui est partie prenante aux cot de Bashar et des Russes. Et l'Iran, ce sont des Chiites. Les groupuscules terroristes sont Sunnites.


Pour moi, a a commenc par des manifestations pacifistes, jusqu' ce que des personnes tirent sur la police qui a rpliqu, les manifestations ne visait pas  renverser El Assad, mais taient contre la marche arrire de l'arme concernant certaines rformes, cette marche arrire tait du au fait que les campagnes commenaient  se soulever  cause d'une scheresse qui obligeait les fermiers  venir chercher du travail en ville.

Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette histoire de libration de prisonniers ? Je vois mal l'arme Syrienne faire une tel chose, se donner tant de mal pour mettre ces gens la de ct pour les librs ensuite.
La plupart des terroristes qui sont la bas sont tranger et pour une certaine partie sont Franais, je crois pas qu'ils taient dtenu la bas, par contre si on regarde l'actualit de l'poque vous vous rendrez compte que Hollande appel  rejoindre les "rebelles" (a c'est arrt aprs les 1er attentats en France), certains sont mme revenu en se constituant prisonnier en France tellement ils taient dgout de ce qu'taient les fameux "rebelles", d'ailleurs pour le coup il y avait eu un rat pour leur accueil  laroport et les types c'taient prsent au commissariat direct de peur qu'une chasse  l'homme soit organis contre eux.

Si vous voulez vous faire un avis avec quelqu'un qui est sur place, faites une recherche sur "Pierre Le Corf"

----------


## behe

Ah Pierre le Corf
Evidemment c'est un article  charge mais qui montre bien le serieux du type

----------


## survivals

> Ah Pierre le Corf
> Evidemment c'est un article  charge mais qui montre bien le serieux du type


Je n'ai pas fourni d'articles (au moins tu peux te faire ton ide si tu ne tarrte pas  la lecture d'un article  charge), et je ne doute pas que tu trouveras des articles  charge sur lui, pour ma part de ce que j'ai vu et lu, il fait surtout pas la propagande de Bashar Al Assad, il le dit lui mme, il constate juste en mme temps qu'il fait de l'humanitaire tant donn qu'il y a trs peu d'information venant de sur place.
Aprs c'est sur que lors du conflit dans Alep, il tait du ct contrl par le gouvernement, mais figure toi qu'il y avait des gens  aider mdicalement, qui subissaient les bombardements "rebelles" beaucoup moins mdiatis, et personnellement je ne lui en voudrait pas de pas plus risquer sa vie en se jetant dans la gueule du loup, pour autant que je sache les autres mdias et ONG n'osaient pas y aller non plus, tellement les "rebelles" taient des gens civiliss, les infos tant relat uniquement par les fameux casques blancs, et qu'on me dise pas qu'ils taient coinc la bas justifiant le fait qu'aucun autre mdia ne soit prsent, puisqu'ils ont pu se rendre  llyse.

C'est quand mme dingue que des gens se permettent de critiquer les autres qui aide bnvolement, surtout quand on a un but mercantile, figure toi que l'auteure de l'article de ton lien (camille de rouvray) a un bouquin  vendre sur la Syrie, vive le sensationnel, c'est bien de se faire de l'argent sur la mort des autres (ironie). De plus les personnes qui parle de fachosphre pour moi il se discrdite dj grandement (c'est quoi cette mode encore de voir des fachos partout) en plus 2.0 pour faire le parallle avec le Web 2.0 genre Web = Facho, Bravo, c'est se genre de personne qui n'ont rien  dire mise  part poser des bases marketing, qui pourrisse le Web qu'il laisse le Web et retourne dans leurs journaux sensation ou qu'ils aillent sur FacedeBouc, et laisse le reste du Web pour apprendre.

Je l'a cite "Ds son arrive au Liban en mars 2016 (post FB 16.03.16), sa connaissance de la rgion nous blouit quand il dcrit  des hommes qui portent le tchador  et affirme en avoir rencontr dautres  qui se sont battus contre DAECH en 2012  (la proclamation du  califat par lorganisation Etat islamique  Raqqa date de juin 2014)."
Mintressant au sujet, je peux te dire qu'elle manipule l'information, E.I., ISIS, Daech (je crois mme pas que ce soit un nom a eux, je crois mme que c'est la France qui leur a donn ce nom refusant que ce soit un Etat Pfff) existent bien avant 2014, on brouille les pistes en leur donnant plusieurs noms, d'ailleurs en cherchant un peu tu t'en rendra compte. Qui fait de la dsinformation ? En fait elle parle pas de la Syrie mise  part employer plein d'adjectifs pour provoquer le dgout et la haine (mthode utilis dans la propagande Fasciste)  l'encontre de Pierre Le Corf, c'est mme dur  lire tellement elle dit tout et son contraire mais toujours tourn dans son sens, genre quand elle accuse de mentir, elle repart et mme si c'tait vrai c'est de l'armement russe donc c'est les russes (sont nombreux tous ces Russes, genre derriere chaque AK il y a un Russe qui sommeil :/) Bref de la pure "mdiasphre"/"propagandosphre" dcidment le marketing c'est pas mon truc.

Ce que je constate, c'est que lui Pierre est toujours la bas  essay d'aider comme il peut en risquant malgres tout sa vie et pour pas un sous et elle Camille est rentr  Paris pour vendre un bouquin sur ce qui se passe en Syrie.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Ce que je constate, c'est que lui Pierre est toujours la bas  essay d'aider comme il peut en risquant malgres tout sa vie et pour pas un sous et elle Camille est rentr  Paris pour vendre un bouquin sur ce qui se passe en Syrie.


Ce que je constate c'est que tu prends ce Pierre Le Corf comme exemple pour tayer tes dires. Donc qu'il a une valeur journalistique  tes yeux. Donc ne sois pas surpris qu'on te reprenne quand  la neutralit de ta source.

J'ai trouv un autre article, moins  charge, ou il revient lui mme sur pas mal de chose :
http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/rue89...-facebook.html

 Ce que je vois, je le dis et jai le droit de le dire. Mais les gens ne doivent pas se contenter de que je dis. Je peux tre aveugle sur la situation globale. 

Donc je ne suis pas sur que cela soit la meilleur source d'info sur une guerre dont il ne connait strictement rien, un pays dont il ne connait rien, mme pas son histoire.
Ok il vit la-bas, mais uniquement ct Ouest. Et a change un peu tout.

----------


## behe

> Ce que je constate c'est que tu prends ce Pierre Le Corf comme exemple pour tayer tes dires. Donc qu'il a une valeur journalistique  tes yeux. Donc ne sois pas surpris qu'on te reprenne quand  la neutralit de ta source.
> 
> J'ai trouv un autre article, moins  charge, ou il revient lui mme sur pas mal de chose :
> http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/rue89...-facebook.html
> 
>  Ce que je vois, je le dis et jai le droit de le dire. Mais les gens ne doivent pas se contenter de que je dis. Je peux tre aveugle sur la situation globale. 
> 
> Donc je ne suis pas sur que cela soit la meilleur source d'info sur une guerre dont il ne connait strictement rien, un pays dont il ne connait rien, mme pas son histoire.
> Ok il vit la-bas, mais uniquement ct Ouest. Et a change un peu tout.


J'avais aussi vu ce lien et la partie la plus interessante est lorsqu'il reconnait se dplacer avec des membres du gouvernement Syrien, niveau impartialit on peut se poser pas mal de questions.
edit: le lien d'arretsurimage a l'air d'aller dans le mme sens, malheureusement il est payant (juste le dbut est lisible) mais le titre est assez parlant :



> Pierre Le Corf, "l'humanitaire" franais qui chronique Alep sur Facebook...
> 
> ... en prenant le parti de Bachar Al Assad

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce que je vois, je le dis et jai le droit de le dire. Mais les gens ne doivent pas se contenter de que je dis. Je peux tre aveugle sur la situation globale.


C'est plus intressant d'avoir un tmoignage comme celui la, plutt que les "journalistes" qui disent "notre version est la ralit, ne cherchez pas ailleurs, ne cherchez pas d'autres tmoignages c'est la seule et unique vrit".

Ce qui est de certains c'est que "rebelles" sont des extrmistes religieux, donc si ils faisaient tomb l'tat Syrien la situation serait bien pire en Syrie.
Alors que l'tat Syrien respecte toutes les religions, les rebelles sont beaucoup moins tolrant...

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> C'est plus intressant d'avoir un tmoignage comme celui la, plutt que les "journalistes" qui disent "notre version est la ralit, ne cherchez pas ailleurs, ne cherchez pas d'autres tmoignages c'est la seule et unique vrit".
> 
> Ce qui est de certains c'est que "rebelles" sont des extrmistes religieux, donc si ils faisaient tomb l'tat Syrien la situation serait bien pire en Syrie.
> Alors que l'tat Syrien respecte toutes les religions, les rebelles sont beaucoup moins tolrant...


premier article aprs une simple recherche google :

http://www.monde-diplomatique.fr/201...L_KHOURY/56922

et tu as ds le dpart :



> Pour rendre compte de la situation, il importe dviter les simplifications dans la terminologie employe au sujet des combattants. Identifier tant les troupes  rebelles  que les forces qui soutiennent larme rgulire suppose aussi de comprendre leurs idologies et leurs projets politiques. Les informations recueillies auprs de chercheurs et de personnes prsentes sur le terrain peuvent cependant diverger, en particulier quant au nombre de combattants. Il convient donc de les prendre avec prcaution.


Tout l'inverse de ton discours nausabond habituel sur les journalistes, bas sur tes constatations mais comme d'habitude, sans aucun lment, c'est vrai que a serait dommage d'apporter des preuves de ce que tu racontes.
En plus quand on voit le ton premptoire que tu utilises dans la quasi totalit de tes messages, c'est un peu du foutage de gueule. Personne n'aime l'Europe, personne n'aime Macron et j'en passe,  croire que tu vis dans un grotte sans voir les rsultats des diffrentes lections.

----------


## Ryu2000

> premier article aprs une simple recherche google


Ouais bof...
La plupart des mdias mainstreams prsentent la situation comme "les gentils rebelles contre le mchant rgime d'Assad".
Mais tant mieux si des mdias sont un peu plus neutre.




> Personne n'aime l'Europe, personne n'aime Macron


Alors en fait beaucoup trop de gens n'ont pas encore ouvert les yeux.
Ils pensent que l'UE les protge...
Il faut dire que dans les mdias on n'entend pas les arguments des euro critique.
On nous promet juste l'apocalypse en cas de sortie de l'UE...

Macron n'est pas ultra populaire.
Les mdias disent 62%  2 semaines de llection.
On va voir comment a va voluer en 5 ans...
Sachant que le record tablit par son ami Hollande est de 4%.

----------


## survivals

> Ce que je constate c'est que tu prends ce Pierre Le Corf comme exemple pour tayer tes dires. Donc qu'il a une valeur journalistique  tes yeux. Donc ne sois pas surpris qu'on te reprenne quand  la neutralit de ta source.
> 
> J'ai trouv un autre article, moins  charge, ou il revient lui mme sur pas mal de chose :
> http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/rue89...-facebook.html
> 
>  Ce que je vois, je le dis et jai le droit de le dire. Mais les gens ne doivent pas se contenter de que je dis. Je peux tre aveugle sur la situation globale. 
> 
> Donc je ne suis pas sur que cela soit la meilleur source d'info sur une guerre dont il ne connait strictement rien, un pays dont il ne connait rien, mme pas son histoire.
> Ok il vit la-bas, mais uniquement ct Ouest. Et a change un peu tout.




Bah coute qu'est-ce que tu veux que je te dise, ne va pas voir ou lire ce qu'il fait, a doit probablement tre un espion Russe sinon je vois pas ce qu'il a y gagner.
Perso qu'il est une qualit journalistique ou pas, je pense qu'il est capable de relater ce qu'il voit ou ce qu'on lui tmoigne, c'est tous ce que je demande, figure toi que je ne lis pas que les articles  charge, je suis ouvert c'est comme a que tu peux te faire une ide.
C'est quoi le problme avec le ct Ouest ? Ils ne subissent rien ct Ouest pourtant d'aprs toi c'est le ct du Mchant dictateur.

Si tu veux une autre sources qui va dans ce sens, il y a une chercheuse d'origine Syrienne qui fait des confrences en Franais, elle n'y vit plus mais pour le coup l'histoire de la Syrie c'est son boulot.

Perso j'ai juste fourni une source d'info que tu le crois partial ou pas ne change pas au fait que tu aura au moins la propagande oppos pour contre balancer la propagande de l'autre ct.
Le sujet c'est pas Le Corf mais la Syrie.

----------


## survivals

> J'avais aussi vu ce lien et la partie la plus interessante est lorsqu'il reconnait se dplacer avec des membres du gouvernement Syrien, niveau impartialit on peut se poser pas mal de questions.
> edit: le lien d'arretsurimage a l'air d'aller dans le mme sens, malheureusement il est payant (juste le dbut est lisible) mais le titre est assez parlant :


Par contre, que les casques blancs se baladent avec les Rebelles ou Djhadistes ne te fait pas te dire qu'ils ne sont peut tre pas impartiale, que ce soit une zone de guerre et que ce soit un ressortissant tranger dans un pays souverain a te fait pas rflchir ? 
En fait vous faites que critiquer mais sans faire fonctionner vos neurones.
Lorsqu'une clbre journaliste est pass  l'est grce aux Rebelles, bizarrement les mdias ne remettent pas en cause son impartialit.

----------


## survivals

> premier article aprs une simple recherche google :
> 
> http://www.monde-diplomatique.fr/201...L_KHOURY/56922
> 
> et tu as ds le dpart :
> 
> 
> Tout l'inverse de ton discours nausabond habituel sur les journalistes, bas sur tes constatations mais comme d'habitude, sans aucun lment, c'est vrai que a serait dommage d'apporter des preuves de ce que tu racontes.
> En plus quand on voit le ton premptoire que tu utilises dans la quasi totalit de tes messages, c'est un peu du foutage de gueule. Personne n'aime l'Europe, personne n'aime Macron et j'en passe,  croire que tu vis dans un grotte sans voir les rsultats des diffrentes lections.


Oui enfin dans ton article, ils n'y avaient pas de groupes terroristes  Alep, trange tout de mme, enfin ils parlent de "modr", mais bon la modration se fait sur une base, c'est quoi la base de l'idologie dont ils disent que certains modre, du genre interdire aux femmes de conduire mais bon si elles se font prendre elles ne seront pas lapid ?
Tu as beau dire modr si tu prcise pas, tu te mouille pas et on continue de semer le doute.
Merci pour le terme "nausabond" trs en vogue en ce moment pour pallier aux arguments.

Ce qui me fait all chercher l'infos de l'autre camp, c'est le fait de savoir que l'on a des intrts communs (mercantile) notamment dans l'armement avec l'Arabie Saoudite et le Qatar, et donc je me pose la question de la partialit nos infos.

----------


## Grogro

> Ce que je constate c'est que tu prends ce Pierre Le Corf comme exemple pour tayer tes dires. Donc qu'il a une valeur journalistique  tes yeux. Donc ne sois pas surpris qu'on te reprenne quand  la neutralit de ta source.


Parce que la presstitue est neutre peut-tre ??? C'est l'hpital qui se fout de la charit. 

Sans dconner, les mdias, pourtant *BIEN* plus srieux et professionnels que de nos jours, qui nous ont vendu les couveuses du Kowet, les faux charniers de Timosoara, le plan "fer  cheval" de Milosevic cens justifier le bombardement de la Serbie, la fiole de farine agite par Colin Powell  l'ONU, vous avez dj tous oubli ? Que dire rcemment de la construction mdiatique des glorieux rvolutionnaires ukrainiens (bel exemple d'essentialisme au passage), ou des "rebelles" syriens d'Al Qaida ? Que dire des "casques blancs"  qui on songeait le plus srieusement du monde  dcerner un prix Nobel, secouristes le temps de quelques mises en scne pour des besoins de communication, jihadistes le reste du temps ? 

_"Briefly stated, the Gell-Mann Amnesia effect is as follows. You open the newspaper to an article on some subject you know well. In Murrays case, physics [Murray Gell-Mann is an American physicist who received the 1969 Nobel Prize in physics]. In mine, show business. You read the article and see the journalist has absolutely no understanding of either the facts or the issues. Often, the article is so wrong it actually presents the story backwardreversing cause and effect. I call these the wet streets cause rain stories. Papers full of them.

In any case, you read with exasperation or amusement the multiple errors in a story, and then turn the page to national or international affairs, and read as if the rest of the newspaper was somehow more accurate about Palestine than the baloney you just read. You turn the page, and forget what you know."_

----------


## Ryu2000

> Parce que la presstitue est neutre peut-tre ?


Bon aprs le boulot d'un journaliste aujourd'hui c'est de recopier certaines sources.
Ils n'essaient pas de comprendre, ils ne font pas de recherche.

On peut simplement remplacer les journalistes par des algorithmes aujourd'hui.
Il font juste de la reformulation.

----------


## TallyHo

Tout  fait, le mtier n'est plus ce qu'il tait, les journalistes sont uniquement des copieurs-colleurs maintenant. Il y en a trs peu qui n'ont pas succomb  l'info motionnelle,  l'infobsit et au buzz parce qu'il faut fournir de l'info 24/24 aujourd'hui. Et qui prennent leur temps pour faire un vrai boulot d'analyse, des dossiers pertinents, mme si on a des penchants idologiques bien sur et qu'on n'est pas totalement neutre.

On en a encore eu un bel exemple chez Ruquier rcemment, je n'aime pas beaucoup Najat mais elle a raison de gueuler sur ce coup l :




> Najat Vallaud-Belkacem accuse la journaliste dOn nest pas couch Vanessa Burggraf de relayer des fake news
> 
> https://lelab.europe1.fr/video-najat...e-news-3336845

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Bah coute qu'est-ce que tu veux que je te dise, ne va pas voir ou lire ce qu'il fait, a doit probablement tre un espion Russe sinon je vois pas ce qu'il a y gagner.
> Perso qu'il est une qualit journalistique ou pas, je pense qu'il est capable de relater ce qu'il voit ou ce qu'on lui tmoigne, c'est tous ce que je demande, figure toi que je ne lis pas que les articles  charge, je suis ouvert c'est comme a que tu peux te faire une ide.
> C'est quoi le problme avec le ct Ouest ? Ils ne subissent rien ct Ouest pourtant d'aprs toi c'est le ct du Mchant dictateur.
> 
> Si tu veux une autre sources qui va dans ce sens, il y a une chercheuse d'origine Syrienne qui fait des confrences en Franais, elle n'y vit plus mais pour le coup l'histoire de la Syrie c'est son boulot.
> 
> Perso j'ai juste fourni une source d'info que tu le crois partial ou pas ne change pas au fait que tu aura au moins la propagande oppos pour contre balancer la propagande de l'autre ct.
> Le sujet c'est pas Le Corf mais la Syrie.


Le sujet Le Corf, c'est toi qui le lance et personne d'autre, donc commence pas  inverser les rles...
Ensuite, je mets juste en avant le fait que son tmoignage ne peux pas tre neutre et qu'il est important d'en avoir conscience en lisant ce qu'il crit. Mme si il est de toute bonne foi, il ne peux pas l'tre, car il parle d'un sujet qu'il ne connait pas ( et moi non plus ), d'un pays qu'il ne connait pas. Et oui de n'tre que du ct ouest ne te donne qu'une infime vision d'un conflit ultra compliqu. Mais bon continue de t'informer sur ce conflit  partir de Facebook, si tu y tiens.






> Oui enfin dans ton article, ils n'y avaient pas de groupes terroristes  Alep, trange tout de mme, enfin ils parlent de "modr", mais bon la modration se fait sur une base, c'est quoi la base de l'idologie dont ils disent que certains modre, du genre interdire aux femmes de conduire mais bon si elles se font prendre elles ne seront pas lapid ?
> Tu as beau dire modr si tu prcise pas, tu te mouille pas et on continue de semer le doute.
> Merci pour le terme "nausabond" trs en vogue en ce moment pour pallier aux arguments.
> 
> Ce qui me fait all chercher l'infos de l'autre camp, c'est le fait de savoir que l'on a des intrts communs (mercantile) notamment dans l'armement avec l'Arabie Saoudite et le Qatar, et donc je me pose la question de la partialit nos infos.


Alors la que dire..en dehors du fait que si tu as des soucis de lecture, je ne vais pas m'amuser  la faire  ta place.
L'article parle bien de modrs mais aussi de radicaliss ( de djihad, de charia...) je t'invite donc  le relire ( enfin  le lire  mon avis ).
Et pour ce qui est du terme "nausabond" ( qui n'est gure plus en vogue que le presstitue ou merdias ou terme du genre un peu plus stupide  mes yeux tellement ils sont gnraliste ) il ne t'es pas adress donc je ne vois pas trop ton dlire ? Tu es reprsentant des poste de Ruy ? Tu les as tous lu ? 




> Parce que la presstitue est neutre peut-tre ??? C'est l'hpital qui se fout de la charit. 
> 
> Sans dconner, les mdias, pourtant *BIEN* plus srieux et professionnels que de nos jours, qui nous ont vendu les couveuses du Kowet, les faux charniers de Timosoara, le plan "fer  cheval" de Milosevic cens justifier le bombardement de la Serbie, la fiole de farine agite par Colin Powell  l'ONU, vous avez dj tous oubli ? Que dire rcemment de la construction mdiatique des glorieux rvolutionnaires ukrainiens (bel exemple d'essentialisme au passage), ou des "rebelles" syriens d'Al Qaida ? Que dire des "casques blancs"  qui on songeait le plus srieusement du monde  dcerner un prix Nobel, secouristes le temps de quelques mises en scne pour des besoins de communication, jihadistes le reste du temps ?


Il y a une proportion de faux dans les mdias traditionnel, volontaire ou non. Quelle est la part de faux dans les sites  la mode style Contrepoints, Kontre Kulture, Rseau Voltaire et compagnie ?
C'est bien beau de voir la paille chez certain mais d'oublier la poutre chez les autres.
Le pire c'est que tu cris ton message sans mme avoir lu l'article que je met en lien ni  avoir une seule critique  faire dessus. Vas-y, dmonte moi cette article venant de la presstitue, toi qui est si fort.

----------


## TallyHo

> C'est bien beau de voir la paille chez certain mais d'oublier la poutre chez les autres.


Le biais est des deux cts en gopolitique. Comme je l'ai dj dit,  mon avis c'est une erreur de chercher le bien et le mal dans ces affaires, il n'y en a pas, on a dpass ces notions dans ces conflits pourris. En tant que citoyen normal, le mieux qu'on ait  faire est de tout lire, quel que soit le ct, pour ne pas trop se faire abuser par un biais qui nous ferait guerroyer pour une fiole et essayer de trouver le juste milieu quand on a les infos des deux cts.

----------


## lper

> En tant que citoyen normal, le mieux qu'on ait  faire est de tout lire, quel que soit le ct, pour ne pas trop se faire abuser par un biais qui nous ferait guerroyer pour une fiole et essayer de trouver le juste milieu quand on a les infos des deux cts.


Mais lire quoi car tu viens de dmonter le mtier de journaliste.... Faudrait-il lire ce forum qui devient une table de ping-pong avec vos changes striles ?

----------


## behe

> Par contre, que les casques blancs se baladent avec les Rebelles ou Djhadistes ne te fait pas te dire qu'ils ne sont peut tre pas impartiale, que ce soit une zone de guerre et que ce soit un ressortissant tranger dans un pays souverain a te fait pas rflchir ? 
> En fait vous faites que critiquer mais sans faire fonctionner vos neurones.
> Lorsqu'une clbre journaliste est pass  l'est grce aux Rebelles, bizarrement les mdias ne remettent pas en cause son impartialit.


Merci d'arrter le hors sujet, on te dit que ton type est loin d'tre neutre et tu nous accuse sur les casques blancs .......... Montres moi o j'ai parl des casques blancs .

Toi tu nous sors un gars qui travaille avec le rgime syrien, qui ne va pas dans les zones que l'tat syrien ne controle pas, qui reconnait que ses dires ne sont pas la vrit ........ mais c'est une rfrence. Alors je te renvois ta belle phrase, fais travailler tes neurones et arrtes de prendre tout article allant dans ton sens comme vrit pure.

----------


## survivals

> Le sujet Le Corf, c'est toi qui le lance et personne d'autre, donc commence pas  inverser les rles...


Pardon, je ne comprend pas ta remarque ? j'inverse quoi ? En disant que c'est une source comme une autre ? Non comprend pas.




> Ensuite, je mets juste en avant le fait que son tmoignage ne peux pas tre neutre et qu'il est important d'en avoir conscience en lisant ce qu'il crit. Mme si il est de toute bonne foi, il ne peux pas l'tre, car il parle d'un sujet qu'il ne connait pas ( et moi non plus ), d'un pays qu'il ne connait pas. Et oui de n'tre que du ct ouest ne te donne qu'une infime vision d'un conflit ultra compliqu.


Merci mais je ne t'ai pas attendu pour avoir un esprit critique, qui est neutre dans cette affaire ?




> Mais bon continue de t'informer sur ce conflit  partir de Facebook, si tu y tiens.


Bien je comprend mieux ton tat d'esprit, pourquoi un tel jugement arbitraire ? L'habitude de tes lectures probablement. Pour ta gouverne, je n'utilise pas cette application qu'est FaceDeBouc qui n'a aucun intrt mise  part diviser les gens en "catgorie" enfin on pourrait en faire tout un sujet de ce tueur d'Internet.





> Alors la que dire..en dehors du fait que si tu as des soucis de lecture, je ne vais pas m'amuser  la faire  ta place.
> L'article parle bien de modrs mais aussi de radicaliss ( de djihad, de charia...) je t'invite donc  le relire ( enfin  le lire  mon avis ).
> Et pour ce qui est du terme "nausabond" ( qui n'est gure plus en vogue que le presstitue ou merdias ou terme du genre un peu plus stupide  mes yeux tellement ils sont gnraliste ) il ne t'es pas adress donc je ne vois pas trop ton dlire ? Tu es reprsentant des poste de Ruy ? Tu les as tous lu ?


Ma culpa, j'avais lu vite fait en diagonale, et oui le midi j'ai pas le temps de lire un articles attentivement, en effet  la tout fin ils parlent de terrorisme mais sans tre d'accord sur qui en fait clairement parti.
Mais du coup pour l'avoir lu, il donne raison  Le Corf sur le fait que la limite entre radicaux et modrs est mince, qu'ils collaborent ensemble, que les radicaux proviennent des groupes modrs mais qu'ils ont t exclu pour pouvoir touch l'aide occidental ..., donc quelques part soit tu ne la pas lu toi mme soit tu ne sais pas ce que dit Le Corf.




> Il y a une proportion de faux dans les mdias traditionnel, volontaire ou non. Quelle est la part de faux dans les sites  la mode style Contrepoints, Kontre Kulture, Rseau Voltaire et compagnie ?


Et pourquoi pas autant ? Et pourquoi les mdias traditionnel ont droit  la prsomption de faux involontaire par rapport aux autres ? 




> C'est bien beau de voir la paille chez certain mais d'oublier la poutre chez les autres.


Pour le coup, je te retourne la critique, vu que moi je vais voir tous les avis tant dis que pour toi "Le Corf" ou tous ceux qui se rapprocherait de son tmoignage est exclu demble.




> Le pire c'est que tu cris ton message sans mme avoir lu l'article que je met en lien ni  avoir une seule critique  faire dessus. Vas-y, dmonte moi cette article venant de la presstitue, toi qui est si fort.


J'ai pas lu jusqu'au bout en effet mais une bonne 1ere moiti en diagonale, pas la peine de prendre ce ton, j'ai jamais parl de "presstitue" tu m'apprend le terme, j'ai peut tre dj parl de Merdias mais bon en mme temps eux parle de Fachosphre en parlant des mdias Internet qui relate un autre avis, c'est de bonne guerre comme on dit.
Dmont ? ok je vois encore ton tat d'esprit.

Bien coute, puisque tu as l'air d'aimer a, je vais porter un jugement arbitraire sur toi : Retourne donc faire le troll de conversation sur ton FaceDeBouc, ou va donc discuter avec des gens qui pense tout comme toi, a t'vitera de tomber dans l'insulte.

----------


## survivals

> Merci d'arrter le hors sujet,


Le hors-sujet est sur quoi ? Fournir mon avis personnel sur ce que j'en ai retenu, et fournir une source supplmentaire qui permet d'avoir une vue plus impartiale et globale (du fait d'entendre tous les son de cloche) sur le conflit en Syrie dont c'est le sujet ici.
Ou de poster 3 mots avec un lien vers un article d'insultes gratuites bass sur des informations tronqus et hypothtiques ?




> on te dit que ton type est loin d'tre neutre et tu nous accuse sur les casques blancs .......... Montres moi o j'ai parl des casques blancs .


J'ai pris l'exemple des casque blancs qui relatait les informations ct Est pour vous dire qu'eux aussi ne pouvaient pas tre impartiales vu qu'ils sont accompagns par les "Rebelles" compar  votre rflexion sur le fait que "Le Corf" ne pouvait pas tre impartial en relatant les informations depuis l'Ouest en tant accompagn par les Forces Gouvernementales.
Mais bon quand on est born  la critique, on essaye pas de comprendre, pour le coup j'ai rien  te montrer, tu as simplement mal compris mon propos.




> Toi tu nous sors un gars qui travaille avec le rgime syrien, qui ne va pas dans les zones que l'tat syrien ne controle pas, qui reconnait que ses dires ne sont pas la vrit ........ mais c'est une rfrence. Alors je te renvois ta belle phrase, fais travailler tes neurones et arrtes de prendre tout article allant dans ton sens comme vrit pure.


J'ai pas de sens, mise  part le sens critique, ce qui n'est clairement pas ton cas. 
Quand les "vrais" mdias vous diront de har certaines personnes, je ne doute pas que vous le ferez sans sens critique, et vous serez pas les 1er, a c'est dj produit dans l'histoire.

----------


## TallyHo

> Mais lire quoi car tu viens de dmonter le mtier de journaliste...


Si tu lis la presse, lire toutes les tendances semble dj une bonne ide, en tous cas si on cherche l'objectivit et le juste milieu. Ensuite il n'y a pas que la presse comme source, tu as les sources dites officielles (mme si je m'en mfie), les intellectuels de tous bords : historien, politiste, sociologue, philosophe, etc... Bref, se rapprocher le plus de la source et se passant des intermdiaires comme la presse. Plus tu as d'intermdiaires, plus le systme peut tre corrompu (c'est pareil dans la technologie  ::): ).

----------


## lper

> Si tu lis la presse, lire toutes les tendances semble dj une bonne ide


Tu te rends mme pas compte que tu te contredis en 3 posts. Relis-toi et rflchis un peu avant de critiquer de cette manire. Les journalistes sont des copieurs d'aprs toi, les annes d'tudes que tu dnigres sont un affront lamentable de ta part, imagine un gars qui te rabaisse autant dans ta profession ! Et aprs vouloir donner des leons aux autres, c'est d'un grotesque...

----------


## TallyHo

> Les journalistes sont des copieurs d'aprs toi, les annes d'tudes que tu dnigres sont un affront lamentable de ta part, imagine un gars qui te rabaisse autant dans ta profession ! Et aprs vouloir donner des leons aux autres, c'est d'un grotesque...


Ce qui est grotesque est surtout de confondre connaissances (annes d'tude comme tu dis) et comptences. Ici ce sont les comptences que je mets en doute quand je dnonce le copier-coller des journalistes qui ne se donnent mme plus la peine de vrifier... L'exemple que j'ai donn plus haut est de plus en plus courant. Encore la semaine dernire, c'est Le Parisien qui a donn une info bidonne d'une fake news. Par ailleurs, tu sembles braquer sur le mtier de journaliste (tu es de la profession ?). Pourtant il me semble que je t'ai rpondu qu'il y a d'autres sources. Sinon,  part tes attaques personnelles, d'autres arguments pour alimenter le dbat ou c'est juste pour casser du sucre sur le dos ?

----------


## lper

> Ce qui est grotesque est surtout de confondre connaissances (annes d'tude comme tu dis) et comptences. Ici ce sont les comptences que je mets en doute quand je dnonce le copier-coller des journalistes qui ne se donnent mme plus la peine de vrifier...


C'est justement ce que je te reproches, de faire un amalgame sur tes deux trois exemples et gnraliser  l'ensemble de la profession, j'appelle cela de la mauvaise foi.




> Par ailleurs, tu sembles braqu** sur le mtier de journaliste (tu es de la profession ?).


Non je ne suis pas de la profession et je ne suis pas non plus braqu** sur le mtier, je le dfends car ta manire de le critiquer est injuste et je pense que tu n'y connais rien et tu mets tout le monde dans le mme sac. 
Je respecte tous ceux qui font de l'investigation, des reportages, des enqutes et qui dnoncent certaines choses, qui mettent en forme, qui analysent, qui vrifient, qui se documentent, qui prennent des risques sur le terrain, qui sacrifient leur vie de famille et j'en oublie srement.




> Sinon,  part tes attaques personnelles, d'autres arguments pour alimenter le dbat ou c'est juste pour casser du sucre sur le dos ?


Je casse du sucre sur ceux qui cassent du sucre sur le dos des autres, j'apporte mes arguments sur des commentaires qui sont pour moi injustes et lches.

----------


## TallyHo

> Je respecte tous ceux qui font de l'investigation, des reportages, des enqutes et qui dnoncent certaines choses, qui mettent en forme, qui analysent, qui vrifient, qui se documentent, qui prennent des risques sur le terrain, qui sacrifient leur vie de famille et j'en oublie srement.


Ce n'est pas ceux l que je critique puisque je te disais qu'il y a des intellectuels  suivre donc des gens qui prennent le temps d'analyser et pas de pondre de l'info 24/24 pour en faire un vulgaire produit. Au pire, tu peux toujours demander de prciser si le propos te semble confus au lieu de jouer le zorro du web.

C'est marrant mais tu es beaucoup moins ractif quand ce sont tes potes de la meute qui critiquent la presse. Mais  part a, aucune focalisation sur certains membres... Allez tiens, je te dcerne l'os du jour  ::D:

----------


## lper

> Ce n'est pas ceux l que je critique puisque je te disais qu'il y a des intellectuels  suivre donc des gens qui prennent le temps d'analyser et pas de pondre de l'info 24/24 pour en faire un vulgaire produit. Au pire, tu peux toujours demander de prciser si le propos te semble confus au lieu de jouer le zorro du web.


Donc fais attention  ce que tu cris, a prouve bien que tu mlanges tout et puis Zorro tu sais c'est mon hros de toujours donc merci Sergent Garcia.



> C'est marrant mais tu es beaucoup moins ractif quand ce sont tes potes de la meute qui critiquent la presse. Mais  part a, aucune focalisation sur certains membres... Allez tiens, je te dcerne l'os du jour


Je n'ai aucun pote ici alors arrte ta paranoa, merci encore pour le nonos, je te dirai pas ce que tu peux en faire... ::D:

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Ce n'est pas ceux l que je critique puisque je te disais qu'il y a des intellectuels  suivre donc des gens qui prennent le temps d'analyser et pas de pondre de l'info 24/24 pour en faire un vulgaire produit.


Et ils se basent sur quoi ses intellectuels pour "pondre" leurs analyses ? Car je les imagine mal sur le terrain, ni d'avoir une multitude de contact/indique.
Ne me dis pas qu'ils utilisent les "merdias" quand mme  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

Les chaines d'infos en continu n'ont rien  dire...
Elles cherchent (crer) de l'actualit l o y'en a pas et rptent les mmes choses en boucle.

Si autant de pays n'avaient pas aid les rebelles, il y a bien longtemps que la paix serait revenu en Syrie.
En plus il est extrmement difficile de faire la diffrence entre des rebelles et des terroristes.
Et de toute faon les 2 sont des extrmistes...

La ville de Homs est redevenu scuris :
Syrie: le rgime reprend la totalit de la ville de Homs

----------


## TallyHo

> Et ils se basent sur quoi ses intellectuels pour "pondre" leurs analyses ? Car je les imagine mal sur le terrain, ni d'avoir une multitude de contact/indique.


Les gens ont des rseaux, ils rencontrent des confrres, ils vont  des congrs pour changer, etc... Et maintenant le net facilite cet change. Il faut arrter de croire qu'il n'y a que les journalistes qui sont mieux informs que les autres. Bon aprs je n'empche personne de regarder Lenglet pour se faire une culture conomique...  ::P: 




> Je n'ai aucun pote ici alors arrte ta paranoa, merci encore pour le nonos, je te dirai pas ce que tu peux en faire...


Ok donc j'attends de voir tes ractions avec d'autres critiqueurs des mdias...  ::):

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est une vido de 2015, mais a parle de Syrie, d'Al Nosra, d'Al Qaeda, de la France :
https://youtu.be/LRNKVJ59jIc

La France soutient Al Qaeda en Syrie et certains ne veulent pas le reconnatre.
La France soutient des rebelles syriens qui sont soit disant dmocrates et Al Nosra a rcupr les rebelles "dmocrates" et Al Nosra c'est Al Qaeda.
On donne des armes aux rebelles syriens qui eux les donne  Al Nosra.

Si on avait pas aid les rebelles Al Nosra / Al Qaeda aurait rcupr moins d'armes et moins d'hommes et la guerre serait fini depuis longtemps.

----------


## TallyHo

La polmique de l'xcution des djihadistes ressort... Sous Hollande, il y avait des xcutions cibles et des frappes sur les camps d'entrainement. Mais l c'est diffrent, l'article parle d'limination des ressortissants franais :




> Selon une enqute du "Wall Street Journal", les forces spciales franaises  Mossoul dlguent  larme irakienne l'limination des djihadistes franais ayant rejoint le groupe Etat islamique.
> 
> http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/polit...ihadistes.html

----------


## Ryu2000

Les USA ont tu des civils :
105 civils tus  Mossoul : le Pentagone reconnat le bombardement le plus meurtrier de sa campagne contre lEI

L on voit bien le 2 poids 2 mesures c'est avec a :



> Un rapport denqute de larme amricaine a toutefois rejet en grande partie la faute sur lorganisation Etat islamique, qui aurait plac des explosifs dans le btiment vis.


C'est exactement ce qui est arriv  l'arme Syrienne, sauf qu'on a t beaucoup moins tolrant avec eux...

----------


## survivals

L'info a retenir est que la France excuterait ou ferait excuter sans jugement ces ressortissants qui aurait rejoint des organisations terroristes (du moins celle qu'ils ont mis sur leur liste pour le moment, a pourrait bien entendu changer), pays des droits de l'homme bonsoir, y'a pas eu des accords sur les prisonniers de guerre aprs la grande guerre ?
Au risque de me faire troller par une arme de anti-anti-complotiste, lorsque l'on excute les prisonniers c'est peut tre pour pas qu'ils parlent  leur procs qui serait forcement mdiatis ? Et puis je sais pas, c'est pas cens tre utile aux renseignements ?

----------


## ddoumeche

Et on en fait quoi ? on les rapatrie pour leur payer le RSA, a attaquant qu'ils mettent  profit leur savoir faire nouvellement acquis ?

L'tat et la justice n'ont pas voulu faire leur travail en mettant ces djihadistes dans des camps. En consquence, il faut en liminer le plus possible.

Et que va t'on apprendre qu'on ne sache dj ?
Que le document incriminant la Syrie dans la dernire attaque chimique est de mdiocre qualit ?

----------


## survivals

> Et on en fait quoi ? on les rapatrie pour leur payer le RSA, a attaquant qu'ils mettent  profit leur savoir faire nouvellement acquis ?
> 
> L'tat et la justice n'ont pas voulu faire leur travail en mettant ces djihadistes dans des camps. En consquence, il faut en liminer le plus possible.


Non c'est juste que l'on a soit disant abolit la peine de mort et encore dans ce cas il y avait un jugement, qui te dit que le djihadiste en question tait pas juste cuisinier  ::):  qu'il n'aurait commis aucun meurtre, qu'il aurait t embauch par les services secret d'un autre pays, que sais-je, c'est  a que sert un jugement non ?

Dans ce cas, a veut dire que tu valide le fait dexcuter des personnes sans jugement, tu te rend compte de ce que tu dis ?




> Et que va t'on apprendre qu'on ne sache dj ?
> Que le document incriminant la Syrie dans la dernire attaque chimique est de mdiocre qualit ?


Tu veux parler du document qui dit qu'il y a eu utilisation d'arme chimique mais qui ne dit pas qui les dtenait  ce moment l ? Tu n'as pas entendu parl d'un bombardement de la coalition qui as bombard une zone de stockage d'arme chimique dtenu par les djihadistes ? Dommage, a permet de mieux situer ce qui se passe.
http://www.leparisien.fr/flash-actua...16-5615587.php

----------


## ddoumeche

> Non c'est juste que l'on a soit disant abolit la peine de mort et encore dans ce cas il y avait un jugement, qui te dit que le djihadiste en question tait pas juste cuisinier  qu'il n'aurait commis aucun meurtre, qu'il aurait t embauch par les services secret d'un autre pays, que sais-je, c'est  a que sert un jugement non ?
> 
> Dans ce cas, a veut dire que tu valide le fait dexcuter des personnes sans jugement, tu te rend compte de ce que tu dis ?
> 
> Tu veux parler du document qui dit qu'il y a eu utilisation d'arme chimique mais qui ne dit pas qui les dtenait  ce moment l ? Tu n'as pas entendu parl d'un bombardement de la coalition qui as bombard une zone de stockage d'arme chimique dtenu par les djihadistes ? Dommage, a permet de mieux situer ce qui se passe.
> http://www.leparisien.fr/flash-actua...16-5615587.php


On est pas dans le contexte lgal civil, ce sont la guerre donc les lois de la guerre dont les conventions de Gnve qui s'appliquent...
Cuisinier ou pas, un combattant ennemi reste un ennemi qui doit tre limin ou captur. Quand  leur tambouille, des esclaves s'y attellent, qu'ils prennent parmi les milliers d'otages qu'ils retiennent.
Idem pour les propagandistes de l'EI et de Al Nosra.
Tuer des personnes avec un bombe largu par avion, un drone, ou un fusil de prcision, quelle diffrence ? Le cout sans doute.

Mais le pouvoir civil a refus de mettre les djihadistes sous les verrous, et nous a jou les pres la morale : "Ouh ce serait contraire aux droits de l'homme". Je pense qu'il faisait en ralit des calculs beaucoup plus malsains.

On parle quand mme de gens qui envoient des gens se faire sauter dans des salles de spectacle remplis de gosses, et je t'pargne les dtails sur ce qu'ils font dans les pays sous leur coupe...
As-tu de l'empathie pour ce genre de personne ?

Il n'y a pas eu de bombardement d'armes chimique: c'tait une opration de propagande mdiocre, les djihadistes se font photographier avec des gosses depuis un moment (nombreux exemples lors que les russes dtruisaient les 100,000 hpitaux d'Alep).
Puis les gosses sont tu (le bourreau se prennent parfois en photo avec pour le fun) et on fait une photo macabre pour la une de Lib. Mais comme ce sont des mdiocres, on voit des traces d'tranglements sur la photo en question.


C'est cela que tu crains ?

----------


## survivals

> On est pas dans le contexte lgal civil, ce sont la guerre donc les lois de la guerre dont les conventions de Gnve qui s'appliquent...
> Cuisinier ou pas, un combattant ennemi reste un ennemi qui doit tre limin ou captur. Quand  leur tambouille, des esclaves s'y attellent, qu'ils prennent parmi les milliers d'otages qu'ils retiennent.
> Idem pour les propagandistes de l'EI et de Al Nosra.
> Tuer des personnes avec un bombe largu par avion, un drone, ou un fusil de prcision, quelle diffrence ? Le cout sans doute.
> 
> Mais le pouvoir civil a refus de mettre les djihadistes sous les verrous, et nous a jou les pres la morale : "Ouh ce serait contraire aux droits de l'homme". Je pense qu'il faisait en ralit des calculs beaucoup plus malsains.
> 
> On parle quand mme de gens qui envoient des gens se faire sauter dans des salles de spectacle remplis de gosses, et je t'pargne les dtails sur ce qu'ils font dans les pays sous leur coupe...
> As-tu de l'empathie pour ce genre de personne ?
> ...


Dans ce cas tu peux condamn  mort pas mal de monde sans jugement, parce que des gens qui tuent ou exploitent des enfants, il y en a un paquet, le capitalisme tuent et exploitent des enfants et pourtant je n'ai pas encore vu dexcution sans jugement de prsident de groupe, les gouvernements tuent et exploitent des enfants que se soient lors de bombardements ou par la loi et pourtant toujours pas d'excution, les pdophiles ? des excutions sans jugement ? non, non et toujours non. Donc pourquoi certaines personnes n'ont pas droit  un jugement ?

Pour moi, la mthode utilis ne vaut pas mieux que celle utilis par les djihadistes, on voit bien comment nos gouvernants n'ont aucun respect pour les droits de l'homme quand a les arrangent.

----------


## TallyHo

> Et on en fait quoi ?


Je te rejoins sur le fait qu'on est en temps de guerre et que le bien et le mal n'ont plus cours. Pour rpondre  ta question, je pense qu'il faut s'en tenir  la loi car il y a des rgles, mme  la guerre. Si ils prouvent le besoin de "sous-traiter" l'limination en catimini, c'est qu'il y a un truc pas clean quand mme et a ne doit pas tre franchement dans les rgles. Tu en penses quoi ?

----------


## ddoumeche

> Dans ce cas tu peux condamn  mort pas mal de monde sans jugement, parce que des gens qui tuent ou exploitent des enfants, il y en a un paquet, le capitalisme tuent et exploitent des enfants et pourtant je n'ai pas encore vu dexcution sans jugement de prsident de groupe, les gouvernements tuent et exploitent des enfants que se soient lors de bombardements ou par la loi et pourtant toujours pas d'excution, les pdophiles ? des excutions sans jugement ? non, non et toujours non. Donc pourquoi certaines personnes n'ont pas droit  un jugement ?
> 
> Pour moi, la mthode utilis ne vaut pas mieux que celle utilis par les djihadistes, on voit bien comment nos gouvernants n'ont aucun respect pour les droits de l'homme quand a les arrangent.


C'est ridicule, grotesque, et limite hystrique.

Dans le monde paysan traditionnel, les enfants travaillent  la ferme ds 7 ans, sachant que la moiti n'atteindront pas l'ge adulte.
Va-t'on entrer en guerre avec la paysannerie du tiers monde parce que leur enfants ne passent pas leur BAC ? Au nom du droit de l'hommisme ?

Et tu me parles des droits de l'homme des milices terroristes djihadistes  ::roll:: 




> Je te rejoins sur le fait qu'on est en temps de guerre et que le bien et le mal n'ont plus cours. Pour rpondre  ta question, je pense qu'il faut s'en tenir  la loi car il y a des rgles, mme  la guerre. Si ils prouvent le besoin de "sous-traiter" l'limination en catimini, c'est qu'il y a un truc pas clean quand mme et a ne doit pas tre franchement dans les rgles. Tu en penses quoi ?


Un truc pas clean comme quoi ? des trucs pas clean en Syrie, la France en a fait.

Mais encore une fois, si on voulait grer les choses de manire convenable, c.a.d en respectant la loi, on mettrait ces gens dans des camps de prisonniers le temps que la guerre contre le djihadisme international s'achve. Ce qui permettrait de rsoudre le problme des 15000 djihadistes sur notre sol.
Au lieu de cela, on fait rgler le problme par des forces spciales parce que le pouvoir est au mains de niais

Et toi, comment rglerais tu le problme.

----------


## TallyHo

Comme tu viens de le dire, en les mettant dans des camps de prisonniers et j'ajoute jugs aprs la guerre.

----------


## ddoumeche

Alors dans ce cas, ils ne sortiront jamais car le code pnal punit de 30 ans de prison le crime d'intelligence avec l'ennemi.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Alors dans ce cas, ils ne sortiront jamais car le code pnal punit de 30 ans de prison le crime d'intelligence avec l'ennemi.


tututut ! Ils sortiront aprs 10 ans, environ. Remise de peine aprs 5 ans, et puis allgement de peine, 2 ans plus tard. Et hop. libert surveille ( enfin, c'est le nom, parce que de surveillance, il n'y a point)
a nous fait de jolies bombes pour dans 10-15 ans...  ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

> pays des droits de l'homme bonsoir, y'a pas eu des accords sur les prisonniers de guerre aprs la grande guerre ?





> Non c'est juste que l'on a soit disant abolit la peine de mort et encore dans ce cas il y avait un jugement, qui te dit que le djihadiste en question tait pas juste cuisinier  qu'il n'aurait commis aucun meurtre, qu'il aurait t embauch par les services secret d'un autre pays, que sais-je, c'est  a que sert un jugement non ?
> 
> Dans ce cas, a veut dire que tu valide le fait dexcuter des personnes sans jugement, tu te rend compte de ce que tu dis ?





> Pour moi, la mthode utilis ne vaut pas mieux que celle utilis par les djihadistes, on voit bien comment nos gouvernants n'ont aucun respect pour les droits de l'homme quand a les arrangent.





> Comme tu viens de le dire, en les mettant dans des camps de prisonniers et j'ajoute jugs aprs la guerre


L'accord mondial sur les prisonniers de guerre s'appliquent sur les *militaires*... 

Un militaire est _officiellement_ dlgu par son pays pour aller tuer. D'autres _militaires_...  Surtout lors de la Premire Guerre... Mais mme ensuite...

Dans le code d'thique militaire (_si si, a existe_),  un combattant *s'engage*  ne cibler *que* des combattants...

Quand on a affaire  des gens qui ciblent systmatiquement des civils, et dans des activits totalement hors du champ militaire (_et hors du champ de la rsistance_), comme aller boire un caf  une terrasse, assister  un concert, faire son march, ou aller prier, les accords sur les prisonniers de guerre ne s'appliquent pas car *le fond est absent*...


*Avez-vous dj vu une arme rgulire se servir de boucliers humains ?  Mettre ses tireurs dans des maisons remplies de familles avec enfants ?*

Non..

Donc on n'a pas affaire  une arme rgulire qui respecte les rgles de l'engagement militaire. Donc les accords pour les prisonniers de guerre n'ont aucun lieu d'tre...



(_par exemple les commandants allemands de l'arme allemande ont refus  la fin de la guerre de rsister jusqu'au dernier soldat ou de tout faire sauter comme le demandait Hitler... De mme qu'ils avaient refus toutes les oprations contre des civils (c'est pour a que c'tait la Gestapo et les SS qui le faisait). A Nuremberg on a bien distingu les 2 cas_)

----------


## ddoumeche

> tututut ! Ils sortiront aprs 10 ans, environ. Remise de peine aprs 5 ans, et puis allgement de peine, 2 ans plus tard. Et hop. libert surveille ( enfin, c'est le nom, parce que de surveillance, il n'y a point)
> a nous fait de jolies bombes pour dans 10-15 ans...


Les procureurs militaires ne sont sans doute pas atteint du mme mal que la magistrature civile.
Je pense que rouvrir des camps de dradicalisation (nom de code pour camps de travail) en Guyane Franaise, au milieu de la jungle accessible uniquement par avion, se serait impos.




> Donc on n'a pas affaire  une arme rgulire qui respecte les rgles de l'engagement militaire. Donc les accords pour les prisonniers de guerre n'ont aucun lieu d'tre...


Mme l'tat Syrien met les prisonniers ennemis dans des prisons, alors qu'il s'agit d'une guerre civile dont l'enjeu est le nettoyage ethnique de l'ouest du pays. Alors qu'il a faire fasse  des irrguliers.
Certes il y a une certaine mortalit (6%) dans ces prisons qui ont une horrible rputation, mais rien d'extravagant et c'est comparable avec les taux de prisonniers dans les camps allis en 1945. 

Mais l'arme syrienne est constitue de soldats rguliers ayant reus une certaine instruction...

----------


## survivals

> C'est ridicule, grotesque, et limite hystrique.
> 
> Dans le monde paysan traditionnel, les enfants travaillent  la ferme ds 7 ans, sachant que la moiti n'atteindront pas l'ge adulte.
> Va-t'on entrer en guerre avec la paysannerie du tiers monde parce que leur enfants ne passent pas leur BAC ? Au nom du droit de l'hommisme ?
> 
> Et tu me parles des droits de l'homme des milices terroristes djihadistes 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arg, le retour des arguments adjectifs.

Relis toi, c'est ce que tu propose et en plus sans jugement, donc la paysannerie comme tu dis ne pourrais mme pas se dfendre.

C'est ce qui est bien normalement avec les droits de l'homme, c'est que a s'applique  tous les Hommes, si tu en exclue certains, a devient le droits de certains Hommes.

Aprs, je ne suis pas contre la peine de mort pour ceux qui aurait t pris sur le fait car mme un tmoignage n'est pas une garantie, mais toujours est-il que le jugement est ncessaire. 

Je ne suis pas spcialiste en psychologie/psychiatrie donc j'irais pas jusque dire que j'ai des solutions, mais peut tre que les lectro choques pourrait leur faire oublier ce dsire de violence, on le fait bien pour faire oublier certains dpressif lourd.

Tu sais je suis comme toi, a me fait chier qu'ils s'en sortent avec les horreurs qu'ils pourraient avoir faits sans subir ce qu'ils auraient fait subir aux autres, mais hlas/heureusement ont est pas dans une socit ou la justice c'est il pour il et dent pour dent, justement  cause des erreurs judiciaire.
Mais c'est une question de morale et de civilisation, sans a nous ne sommes que des animaux.

En plus, c'est le genre de comportement qui ne provoque qu'une escalade de la violence, si on a tablit des droits des prisonniers c'est bien pour que l'adversaire les respectent et que donc nos compatriotes prisonniers ne subissent pas des excutions sommaire ou la torture ...

D'ailleurs il y a probablement un lien de cause  effet entre guantanamo et l'escalade de la violence de la part des djihadistes.

Pour le coup, vu que l'on ne respecte pas les accords de Genve (ah bah oui c'est pas un tat; l'E.I., donc on ne l'applique pas) n'empche qu'ils jouent sur les mots et se rendent coupable de crime de guerre, car on parle bien d'excution d'hommes dsarm et non pas d'hommes tus au combat.
En ce moment, il y a un mini reportage qui passe en boucle tous les soirs (trs tard) sur France24, o tu vois des Irakiens autour d'un prsum Djihadiste (pas jug donc prsum innocent selon le droit Franais, aprs c'est sr que a se passe en Irak donc le droit Franais osef) attach au sol qui demandent  la camra de partir, on se doute de ce qu'il va lui arriv d'aprs les dire du journaliste.
a rappel un peu la vido du jeune pro-Assad assis attach  l'arrire du pickup, captur par les "rebelles" et en prsence des fameux casques blancs, qui se voit demand si il prfre une balle dans la tte ou la dcapitation.

Voil o on en est aujourd'hui, la morale fou le camp.
Aprs faudra pas s'tonner si ils font encore plus horrible qu'ils n'ont dj fait.

----------


## ddoumeche

Ce sont des radicaux qui font cela pour une idologie, cela ne les empche pas de travailler ni de se reproduire, au contraire, donc ce n'est pas une maladie.
Et il faut les neutraliser sinon ils viendront chez nous pour nous tuer, tout simplement.

L'Etat Islamique n'a qu'a dposer une plainte auprs de la Court Europenne des Droits de l'Homme.

----------


## survivals

> *Avez-vous dj vu une arme rgulire se servir de boucliers humains ?  Mettre ses tireurs dans des maisons remplies de familles avec enfants ?*
> 
> Non..
> 
> Donc on n'a pas affaire  une arme rgulire qui respecte les rgles de l'engagement militaire. Donc les accords pour les prisonniers de guerre n'ont aucun lieu d'tre...


Permet moi de te rappeler que pendant les 2 guerres, on a pas hsit  envoy nos colonies en 1re ligne, on peut amalgamer  des boucliers humains non ?
Quant au Sniper dans les habitations, il me semble que c'tait dj le cas pendant ces 2 guerres, que c'est le cas en Syrie (du moins on en a parl pour Alep), on a pas vu des Amricains tir avec des mitrailleuses lourdes sur des civiles (cf wikileak), bombard des Hpitaux, cole, habitations ... 
En effet trs rgulires ces armes, surtout dans les bavures. Qui te dit qu'un de ces Djihadistes n'a pas vu sa famille mourir sous les bombardement d'une guerre qui n'est pas la sienne, et que comme certains que je lis ici est anim par un dsir de vengeance/violence.

Au final, en lisant les ractions non civilis peut tre sous le coup de l'motion, je comprend un peu mieux (mais n'excuse pas bien sur, bizarrement je me sens oblig de prciser ici) comment certaines personnes peuvent arriv  un tel degr de violence.

En plus pour le coup, si ils ne sont pas considr comme militaire, c'est bien qu'ils sont considrs comme civiles et donc que nos armes tuent des civiles, mieux vaudrait les considrs comme une arme au final.

Et j'ai envie de rajouter que la France  bombard des camps d'entrainement Djihadiste en Syrie, sachant que l'on sait maintenant que les Djihadistes enlevaient les jeunes hommes et les enfants dans les villages pour les obligs  s'entrainer dans ces camps, on peut imaginer qu'il y a probablement certains d'entre eux qui sont mort sous les bombardements Franais. 

Aprs je veux bien croire que notre arme ne veuille pas s'impliquer dans ces actes dexcutions, mais a veut dire que si on veut quand mme le faire, il faut sous traiter et donc engager des milices pour faire le sale boulot, et qui te dit que demain tu ne vas retrouver ces gens la sur notre territoire parce que pour une raison x ou y on les auraient lch ou trahit en les livrant au nouveau gouvernement pour crime de guerre. Ils appliqueront ce qu'on leur  demand de faire aux autres sur nous et la boucle est boucl.

----------


## Jipt

> [...] il y a probablement certains d'entre eux qui sont morts sous les bombardements franais.


Oui bon, c'est comme a depuis la nuit des temps, enfin, depuis l'invention des bombes, et toutes les nations en possdant ne se sont pas prives d'en envoyer sur la tronche des autres, et c'est excellent pour le commerce la croissance le bizness et les emplois pour ceux qui ne les ont pas pris sur le coin de la gueule et voil.

La vie c'est la mort, violente parfois, au cri de "nos emplois nos emplois" en manif' dans les rues...

----------


## TallyHo

> Mais c'est une question de morale et de civilisation, sans a nous ne sommes que des animaux.


Un jour, j'ai vu un truc tonnant : un grand point d'eau avec des animaux de toutes sortes qui y buvaient. Pourtant il y en avait qui taient les prdateurs des autres mais pas d'effusion de sang, comme si c'tait un territoire de paix.

Nous... On se taperait dj tous sur la gueule pour s'approprier la mare...  ::lol::

----------


## TallyHo

> Je pense que rouvrir des camps de dradicalisation (nom de code pour camps de travail) en Guyane Franaise, au milieu de la jungle accessible uniquement par avion, se serait impos.


Tu penses que la dradicalisation fonctionne ? Je suis sceptique... Dj quand tu vois les dgts psychologiques d'une simple secte alors j'imagine un endoctrinement guerrier o tu es insensible au sang tellement qu'ils t'ont mis la haine.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Tu penses que la dradicalisation fonctionne ? Je suis sceptique... Dj quand tu vois les dgts psychologiques d'une simple secte alors j'imagine un endoctrinement guerrier o tu es insensible au sang tellement qu'ils t'ont mis la haine.


Oui, par enfouissement ca marche

----------


## TallyHo

Je n'arrive pas  te suivre. Tu disais de les mettre dans des camps de prisonniers... Ou alors j'ai zapp un de tes messages ou je n'ai pas compris ce que tu veux dire par "enfouissement"  ::?:

----------


## ddoumeche

Ah ces jeunes, aucun machiavlisme; il faut tout expliquer : tu les gardes dans des camps de prisonniers avec la tl restreinte  tl achat et tricot magazine (les maostes aurait dit des camps de rducation), camps que tu laisses visiter par la croix rouge internationale (on est le pays des droits de l'homme quand mme). 

Et aprs tu les enterres dans la jungle autour d'une mosque comme cela, ca les dtend, c'est bon pour la plante et on est sur qu'ils sont dradicaliss.

----------


## Ryu2000

Premire saisie en France de Captagon, la  drogue du conflit syrien 
_La douane a intercept 135 kg de ce psychostimulant principalement consomm au Moyen-Orient, une saisie record dune valeur de prs de 1,5 million deuros._

C'est news que j'ai du mal  croire :
Dsintox: le captagon nest pas la drogue des jihadistes
_Le captagon est une drogue  base d'amphtamines qui permet de stimuler les capacits psychiques et physiques du consommateur. Produite essentiellement au Proche-Orient, notamment au Liban et en Syrie, elle suscite les fantasmes du plus grand nombre : elle serait la drogue des jihadistes. Pourtant, il est interdit aux jihadistes de consommer de la drogue, et il existe trs peu de cas avrs de prise de stupfiants par des terroristes. Dcryptage du march d'un stupfiant dont on sait encore peu de choses._

J'y crois pas trop, parce qu' ce compte l on peut dire que dans le Coran il est crit qu'il est interdit de tuer des gens...

Et en plus a fait un moment que les armes drogues leurs hommes...
Premire guerre mondiale (alcool) :
Grande Guerre : quand le pinard tait une arme pour la France
Seconde guerre mondiale (amphtamine) :
L'amphtamine la drogue de la guerre
Vietnam (Hrone) :
Vietnam: une arme de drogus

C'est comme le stress post-traumatique des soldats US, a vient du fait qu'on leur donne de la drogue (probablement a leur insu) et aprs ils font n'importe quoi et sont traumatis.
Mais heureusement certains s'en sortent en ce suicidant :
Stress post-traumatique : aprs la guerre, les soldats meurent encore

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> Premire guerre mondiale (alcool) :
> Grande Guerre : quand le pinard tait une arme pour la France
> (.../...)


a, a a tu mon arrire grand-pre, qui tait pourtant revenu sans gratignures de 4 ans dans les tranches.


Bon, en mme temps,  force de voir mourir tout le monde autour de lui, il n'tait plus trs motiv  vivre non plus  ::?:

----------


## Ryu2000

> il n'tait plus trs motiv


Dsol.
C'est comme l'histoire des soldats amricains, on leur a donn de la drogue, ils ont vu et fait des choses horribles, ils ont subit le stress post-traumatique.

L'arme a test le LSD aussi (mais c'tait encore autre chose) :

----------


## ddoumeche

Pour qui concerne le conflit syrien, cela fait 3 ans qu'on sait que les djihadistes prennent du captagon fabriqu en Bulgarie. Mais ce ne vous transforme pas en monstre, cela a surtout un effet euphorisant et anti fatigue.
Ce qui vous transforme, c'est le conditionnement, sans parler de l'effet d'entrainement de tous les psychopathes et sadiques qui peuvent s'en donner  cur joie, si la hirarchie militaire n'y met pas le hol.

Rien de neuf sous le soleil, les allemands utilisaient de la pervitine (mthamphtamine), les britanniques de la benzdrine (l'as franais Pierre Clostermann en parle dans son best-seller _Le Grand Cirque_), ainsi et les autres forces allis.

L'chelle de Jacob, un trs bon film plein de mysticisme mme si je prferre Blade Runner pour son esthtisme et ses puissantes allgories christiques.
Mais je ne pense pas qu'il existait  l'poque du VietNam des drogues transformant en "monstre" d'un claquement de doigt.




> a, a a tu mon arrire grand-pre, qui tait pourtant revenu sans gratignures de 4 ans dans les tranches.
> 
> Bon, en mme temps,  force de voir mourir tout le monde autour de lui, il n'tait plus trs motiv  vivre non plus


Oui ou l'accoutumance, ou l'effet ansthsiant. Le pre de ma nourrice avait fait Verdun et en avait des cauchemards toutes les nuits. Celui de mon pre a survcu  Verdun et tait trs calme, mais conservait un "couteau" long comme le bras.

----------


## Ryu2000

> je ne pense pas qu'il existait  l'poque du VietNam des drogues transformant en "monstre" d'un claquement de doigt.


Aprs a dpend des gens.
Le mlange de plusieurs produits et les ambiances de guerre a peut rendre tar.

La cocane, l'hrone existait dj en 1900.
Aprs il y a des trucs plus synthtique.
On sait pas tout ce qu'on produit les scientifiques de l'arme.
Ils sont all loin dans les armes chimiques et les drogues.

----------


## ddoumeche

On en parle plus beaucoup mais les pilotes franais prennent des cachets pour les missions de longue dure

----------


## Ryu2000

> On en parle plus beaucoup


C'est secret les pratiques de l'arme et en plus on aime pas trop parler de drogue.

Enfin avant ils s'en foutaient :
Dopage sur le Tour de France - Des tmoignages de pratiques dopantes
Ils en avaient rien  foutre  l'poque, ils pouvaient dire "on prend de la cocane mlang avec des amphtamines et des hormones !".

Aux USA les gens prennent des drogues pour n'importe quelle raison :
Les nouvelles drogues de la performance scolaire
Souvent quand il y a des mass shoutings c'tait un lve sous Ritaline.
Les drogues donnes par les pharmaciens finissent par rendre les gens fous.

Des nazis  Daesh, 5 drogues de combat

----------


## TallyHo

> je prferre Blade Runner pour son esthtisme et ses puissantes allgories christiques


Je le regarde rgulirement et pas plus tard que ce week-end, c'est marrant que tu en parles. Excellent film qui donne  rflchir, on en fait que trop rarement des comme a maintenant...  ::?: 

Pour les drogues, je ne comprend pas les moinssages que vous avez eus, a a exist de tout temps et en toutes occasions, a n'a rien de dlirant d'en parler...

----------


## Grogro

> Et que va t'on apprendre qu'on ne sache dj ?
> Que le document incriminant la Syrie dans la dernire attaque chimique est de mdiocre qualit ?


Quels sont les rseaux de passeurs entre la France et la Syrie/Irak, les rseaux de financement islamiques (hawalas, etc.), la complicit de gentilles ONG saoudiennes ou qataris, les complicits locales en Turquie, etc. Mieux encore, la complicit de certains services secrets. Secrets de polichinelle que tout a...

----------


## Grogro

> Dans ce cas tu peux condamn  mort pas mal de monde sans jugement, parce que des gens qui tuent ou exploitent des enfants, il y en a un paquet, le capitalisme tuent et exploitent des enfants et pourtant je n'ai pas encore vu dexcution sans jugement de prsident de groupe, les gouvernements tuent et exploitent des enfants que se soient lors de bombardements ou par la loi et pourtant toujours pas d'excution, les pdophiles ? des excutions sans jugement ? non, non et toujours non. Donc pourquoi certaines personnes n'ont pas droit  un jugement ?


Parce qu'en allant rallier une organisation terroriste et un groupe paramilitaire ennemi, ces personnes l ont de facto renonc  la nationalit franaise. Dont acte. Qu'on les laisse sortir du pays comme bon leur semble, mais qu'on ne les laisse jamais rentrer de nouveau. 




(oui c'est contradictoire avec mon prcdent post)

----------


## TallyHo

> ces personnes l ont de facto renonc  la nationalit franaise


C'est un point de vue personnel ou c'est la loi ?

----------


## Grogro

> C'est un point de vue personnel ou c'est la loi ?


C'est qu'un point de vue personnel malheureusement. Faire des apatrides, c'est interdit par l'ONU ceci-cela. Un collge algrien, qui a grandi pendant la guerre civile (musulman pratiquant je prcise) a un avis assez tranch sur la question : "chez nous, les terroristes on les liquide". Et il comprend pas pourquoi en France on prfre enculer les mouches.

----------


## survivals

> C'est qu'un point de vue personnel malheureusement. Faire des apatrides, c'est interdit par l'ONU ceci-cela. Un collge algrien, qui a grandi pendant la guerre civile (musulman pratiquant je prcise) a un avis assez tranch sur la question : "chez nous, les terroristes on les liquide". Et il comprend pas pourquoi en France on prfre enculer les mouches.


Je crois pas qu'il y en ai beaucoup qui est survcu jusque maintenant. 

Personnellement je prfrerais qu'ils soient jug et finissent par se rendre compte de ce qu'ils ont fait, et sinon on peut toujours essay de les utiliser pour remonter la filire, a me semble plus raisonnable comme raisonnement que de juste buter le mec.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Quels sont les rseaux de passeurs entre la France et la Syrie/Irak, les rseaux de financement islamiques (hawalas, etc.), la complicit de gentilles ONG saoudiennes ou qataris, les complicits locales en Turquie, etc. Mieux encore, la complicit de certains services secrets. Secrets de polichinelle que tout a...


Tout  fait. Il est mme fort probable que les services aient encourag le passage de futurs djihadistes de l'europe vers la Syrie, ou du moins mis en place les filires de passage. Comme au bon vieux temps de lAfghanistan.
C'est en cas le sentiment que j'ai eu en lisant la presse au dbut de la crise.
videment, on n'en saura rien avant longtemps  moins qu'un espion ne rompe le silence... et qu'on le croit.




> C'est qu'un point de vue personnel malheureusement. Faire des apatrides, c'est interdit par l'ONU ceci-cela. Un collge algrien, qui a grandi pendant la guerre civile (musulman pratiquant je prcise) a un avis assez tranch sur la question : "chez nous, les terroristes on les liquide". Et il comprend pas pourquoi en France on prfre enculer les mouches.


Je ne comprend pas pourquoi on invente des scnarios dlirants sur les apatrides et la dportation de terroristes. Est-ce un complexe mal rgl de la guerre d'Algrie ?
Il suffit d'appliquer les lois de la guerre contre-rvolutionnaire comme on a toujours fait: liquider ce petit monde et mettre les prisonniers dans des camps le temps que le conflit soit termin. Ce qui peut prendre des dizaines d'annes.
D'autant que les rendre apatride ne les empche pas de nuire.

Mais nous payons le prix d'avoir une gauche "tiers-mondiste" qui a t subvertie depuis longtemps et considre que l'occident est responsable de tous les maux par dfinition, et que quiconque s'y oppose est un courageux rebel.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je le regarde rgulirement et pas plus tard que ce week-end, c'est marrant que tu en parles. Excellent film qui donne  rflchir, on en fait que trop rarement des comme a maintenant... 
> 
> Pour les drogues, je ne comprend pas les moinssages que vous avez eus, a a exist de tout temps et en toutes occasions, a n'a rien de dlirant d'en parler...


J'ai du voir ce film 7 ou 10 fois.. on considre que c'est un des films visuellement les plus influents de tous les temps (le premier tant star wars bien sur).
Il faut dire qu'il est extrmement riche sur tous les plans : humain, social, esthtique, technologique, mystique :

Roy Batty emmne son groupe vers sa terre natale, pour y rencontrer son crateur, qui vit dans une pyramide (un pharaon ?).
Crateur qu'il nomme Pre, il se considre donc comme son fils, et veut sauver tous les androdes (son peuple) de leur condition mortelle.
Lors de son combat contre l'homme Rick Deckard, il se plante un clou dans la main (crucifixion, au sens sacrificiel), saute au dessus des abysses port par sa conviction et une colombe (l'esprit sain) puis sauve l'homme qui va y chuter (le pardon).
Il trouve donc l son salut, et peut enfin accepter la mort:  ce moment, son me symbolise par la colombe s'chappe de son corps pour rejoindre les cieux.

C'est donc une figure vidente du Christ sauveur, messie du peuple lu (les androdes) qui vient porter la parole aux hommes. Ou du moins d'un individu qui suit son exemple.

Il y a galement, mais de manire moins vidente, l'androde Rachelle : femme du prophte Jacob, initialement strile, qui lui donnera finalement 2 fils.
Et Rick Deckard est sur la trace d'un serpent, le suspect habituel, et pas d'un poisson ou d'un perroquet.

Evidemment, il s'agit plutt d'un manifeste punk/posthumaniste que des vangiles des origines  ::lol:: 
Or, cet aspect est totalement absent de la nouvelle de P.K. Dick, du moins dans mes souvenirs.

Pour le reste, je suis d'accord avec toi, la qualit des films a globalement diminue... les scnarios ne sont plus aussi croustillants parce que le politiquement correct, et le conservatisme ont strilis l'art, et pas seulement cinmatographique ?
C'est sans doute plus complexe que cela.


Les drogues font peur, elles font perdre le contrle de soi. Associs  la guerre, c'est encore plus effrayant. Il faut une certaine maturit pour en parler.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> l'homme Rick Deckard


C'est un point de controverse, a :p (sans compter que le ral a dclar que Deckard tait un androde, le saligot)

----------


## TallyHo

A priori il n'est pas androde puisque le prochain film met en scne un jeune flic qui va demander de l'aide  l'ancien Blade Runner 30 ans aprs. Il n'aurait pas vcu si vieux ( moins qu'il le justifie dans l'histoire).

En fait, on peut se poser beaucoup de questions autour de ce film. Est ce que le ralisateur n'a pas voulu aussi dire que Dieu est une cration de l'homme ? Comment interprter la licorne ?

Il y a Ridley  la prod' pour le prochain, a donne confiance pour une bonne suite. Bref, on est HS mais c'est quand mme un putain de film !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> A priori il n'est pas androde


ha mais il a sorti a lors d'une interview. Aprs, est ce que c'tait juste pour troller, a...

----------


## ddoumeche

> A priori il n'est pas androde puisque le prochain film met en scne un jeune flic qui va demander de l'aide  l'ancien Blade Runner 30 ans aprs. Il n'aurait pas vcu si vieux ( moins qu'il le justifie dans l'histoire).
> 
> En fait, on peut se poser beaucoup de questions autour de ce film. Est ce que le ralisateur n'a pas voulu aussi dire que Dieu est une cration de l'homme ? Comment interprter la licorne ?
> 
> Il y a Ridley  la prod' pour le prochain, a donne confiance pour une bonne suite. Bref, on est HS mais c'est quand mme un putain de film !


C'est gaff (satan) qui s'exprime  travers de la bouche du ralisateur, pour nous faire douter, ou par _androdophilie_. Si Deckar n'est un pas un homme, l'histoire perd de son sel. Car Bladerunner, c'est avant tout l'arrive d'une nouvelle tribu chez les hommes.

Et s'il n'est pas mort car faisant parti de la gnration qui ne meurt pas prmaturment, pourquoi a-t'il vieillit ?

La licorne est un symbole de la connaissance, de l'illumination (la corne est le rayon de lumire), la pntration de l'esprit divin dans la crature. Selon la symbolique chrtienne (car l'animal est charg d'normment de symbolisme).
Gaff les disperserait-il pour symboliser l'ascension de Deckar vers la connaissance (?).

J'ai peur que le Blarerunner 2049 gomme tout ce aspect mystique pour nous servir une n-ime soupe esthtisante : la bande annonce ne montre que de l'art abstrait.

----------


## Ryu2000

Le chef de Daech, Abou Bakr al-Baghdadi, pourrait avoir t tu par l'arme russe

Syrie: plusieurs hauts responsables de Daech tus dans une frappe russe
_Une frappe de l'aviation russe a permis d'liminer plusieurs chefs haut placs de Daech  Raqqa, selon le ministre russe de la Dfense._

----------


## Ryu2000

cause de provocation de la part des USA comme celle la, nous sommes parfois proche de la 3ime guerre mondiale :
Syrie: la dangereuse escalade entre les tats-Unis, la Russie, l'Iran

Les USA n'ont pas le droit d'abattre un avion Syrien.

----------


## ddoumeche

On est encore loin de la guerre.

Les russes ont dclar qu'ils rompaient le canal de discussion avec les tats-unis et tablissaient une no-fly zone au dessus de tout le territoire syrien, l'Australie suspend ses vols, et le Pentagone  fait savoir en volapuk qu'il respecterait cette no-fly zone.

Le pilote a pu s'jecter.

----------


## Ryu2000

> On est encore loin de la guerre.


C'est grce au sang froid de la Russie que nous sommes loin de la guerre.

a rappelle un peu quand un avion Russe  t abattu apparemment par les Turques.
Bizarrement a a fait se rapprocher Poutine et Erdoğan.

La Russie pourrait rpondre.
Elle pourrait dire "Alors vous voulez abattre les avions de mes allis, dans ce cas je vais abattre des avions de vos allis".
Et les USA deviendraient fou et dmarreraient la guerre en mettant la faute sur la Russie.

C'est comme les drones US qui survolent l'Iran.
L'Iran ne dit rien, mais par contre si un drone Iranien survolait les USA ce ne serait pas la mme chose.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> C'est grce au sang froid de la Russie que nous sommes loin de la guerre.


Hein ?

----------


## lper

> C'est grce au sang froid de la Russie que nous sommes loin de la guerre.


Et la Crime, c'est grce aussi aux russes ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Hein ?


Les USA provoquent la Russie, la Russie reste calme.
C'est tout, c'est comme a que a passe.
Les USA n'arrtent pas de ne pas respecter les rgles.
La Russie est en droit de rpondre mais elle ne le fait pas.
Alors qu'avec la logique US ce serait l'escalade direct.
Heureusement que les Russes sont moins cons que les amricains.




> Et la Crime, c'est grce aussi aux russes ?


Ben quoi les Crimens ont souhait organis un rfrendum pour savoir si la Crime devait tre rattach  la Russie et voil.
Je vois pas le problme.

Aprs c'est dans lintrt de la Crime d'tre rattach  la Russie.
Ils sont plutt logique les mecs.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Les USA provoquent la Russie, la Russie reste calme.
> C'est tout, c'est comme a que a passe.
> Les USA n'arrtent pas de ne pas respecter les rgles.
> La Russie est en droit de rpondre mais elle ne le fait pas.
> Alors qu'avec la logique US ce serait l'escalade direct.
> Heureusement que les Russes sont moins cons que les amricains.


Comme le dirait Perceval : "Ouais, c'est pas faux".




> Ben quoi les Crimens ont souhait organis un rfrendum pour savoir si la Crime devait tre rattach  la Russie et voil.
> Je vois pas le problme.


je suis pas sur que si on avait fait passer un referendum en allemand dans la France occupe en 42 pour savoir si la France voulait etre rattache  l'Allemagne, tu aurais dit la mme chose. Pourtant, c'est exactement le mme principe.

----------


## lper

@Ryu2000 : Poutine, sors de ce corps !  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Comme le dirait Perceval : "Ouais, c'est pas faux".


Pourtant c'est simple  comprendre...

Peut tre qu'avec un schma vous seriez plus en mesure de comprendre...
Quand un avion Russe (ou alli) se fait dtruire la Russie ne ragit pas.
Par contre si un avion de combat US se faisait abattre par la Russie ou l'Iran, ce ne serait pas la mme histoire...

Il y a des protocoles, les USA n'avaient pas le droit d'abattre cet avion.
Les USA n'avaient pas non plus le droit d'attaquer l'aroport Syrien.




> Pourtant, c'est exactement le mme principe.


Non a n'a strictement rien a voir.

De la fin du XVIII jusqu' 1922 la Crime tait Russe il me semble.
La France n'a jamais t allemande donc a n'a aucun rapport. (elle a t occup en parti mais ce n'est pas comparable)

C'est juste avantageux pour les Crimens d'tre rattach  la Russie.
Comme les Ukrainiens auraient intrt  se rapprocher de la Russie.

----------


## lper

Peut-tre(et c'est un euphmisme) que tu as raison sur la finalit mais la force n'est  mon avis pas la meilleure des manires de rcuprer une rgion.

----------


## Zirak

> Ben quoi les Crimens ont souhait organis un rfrendum pour savoir si la Crime devait tre rattach  la Russie et voil.
> Je vois pas le problme.


Je ne  vais pas remettre la vido mais : "alerte au gogole"


Le rfrendum a t orchestr par la Russie, et les choix proposs taient : 

1. "tes-vous favorable  l'intgration de la Rpublique autonome de Crime  la Fdration de Russie?".

2. "tes-vous favorable au rtablissement de la Constitution de Crime de 1992 et au maintien de la Crime comme partie intgrante de l'Ukraine?".

La deuxime solution rendant la Crime plus ou moins indpendante de l'Ukraine mme si elle restait dedans "gographiquement", mais elle aurait encore plus facilement assimilable que qu'elle ne pouvait l'tre lors de ce rfrendum.

Bref, le vote c'tait choisir entre rejoindre la Russie maintenant ou plus tard. Et ceux qui ne voulaient pas rejoindre la Russie, il s'exprimaient comment ?

Au final, c'est comme les lections que tu critiques chez nous : on leur a laiss le choix entre le PS et l'UMP grosso modo, les choix disponibles ne refltaient pas toutes les solutions possibles, donc non, on ne peut pas dire qu'il n'y a pas de problme.


Et accessoirement : 




> Organis en une dizaine de jours, le rfrendum donne lieu  une campagne d'information express et  sens unique entame le 10 mars.
> 
> Tandis que la prsence militaire russe se renforce de jour en jour, *l'accs aux mdias indpendants de Crime et aux chanes de tlvision ukrainiennes ont t coupes*. "Leurs frquences (...) ont t attribues * des chanes nationales russes*", crit Reporters sans frontires, selon qui *"le nombre de journalistes victimes dagressions ou de manuvres dintimidation dans la pninsule ne faiblit pas"*.
> 
> "La frquence des attaques dlibres contre les journalistes et l'ampleur de la censure semblent traduire une volont dlibre de transformer la rgion en un trou noir de l'information", crit l'ONG.


Et aprs c'est toi qui nous parle de manipulation des merdias, qu'on n'a pas le mme accs aux mdias indpendants etc. etc. ? 

Pourquoi tu critiques a chez nous, mais que te trouve cela rglo chez le voisin ? Ou quand c'est la Russie qui manipule les autres ? 


Il n'y a pas moyen de plus se contredire soi-mme que tu ne le fais...

----------


## Ryu2000

Si j'tais Crimens j'aurai plus confiance dans les Russes que dans les Ukrainiens pro UE...

En plus tu cites le Huffington Post, donc niveau impartialit et ralit on repassera...
Mais pensez-bien ce que vous voulez...

Les mdias mettent toujours la faute sur la Russie.
Nos mdias soutenaient les ukrainiens neo nazi pro UE...

Moi perso je trouve que l'Ukraine devrait faire un pas vers la Russie.

----------


## lper

Oui t'as raison, comme aurait d le faire la Tchchnie, a aurait vit bien des morts, et pis aussi tous les anciens pays du rideau de fer pendant qu'on y est !

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Pourtant c'est simple  comprendre...
> 
> Peut tre qu'avec un schma vous seriez plus en mesure de comprendre...
> Quand un avion Russe (ou alli) se fait dtruire la Russie ne ragit pas.
> Par contre si un avion de combat US se faisait abattre par la Russie ou l'Iran, ce ne serait pas la mme histoire...
> 
> Il y a des protocoles, les USA n'avaient pas le droit d'abattre cet avion.
> Les USA n'avaient pas non plus le droit d'attaquer l'aroport Syrien.


Et les trolls russes qui viennent faire iech les armes de l'air des nations occidentales en frlant, voire rentrant dans leur espace arien avec des MIG et en frlant au passage de dclencher une crise militaire, c'est quel protocole pro-paix ?




> Non a n'a strictement rien a voir.
> 
> De la fin du XVIII jusqu' 1922 la Crime tait Russe il me semble.
> La France n'a jamais t allemande donc a n'a aucun rapport. (elle a t occup en parti mais ce n'est pas comparable)
> 
> C'est juste avantageux pour les Crimens d'tre rattach  la Russie.
> Comme les Ukrainiens auraient intrt  se rapprocher de la Russie.


Donc la grosse partie de la population de Crime qui ne parle pas russe, qui a t emm... par l'occupant le pouvoir russe pendant des gnrations (au point de les faire migrer quand mme), on s'en cogne ? Non parce que eux, ils sont pas super jouasse de l'arrive des russes (qui doivent d'ailleurs construire un pont gant pour relier la Crime  leur territoire tellement ils avaient des frontieres communes avec ce territoire.

Un rfrendum sur un rattachement a une autre nation, a ne concerne pas que la moit des gens qui sont sur place, hein. Et encore moins avec une occupation trangre en cours. Parce que tu peux dire ce que tu veux de la Crime l, maintenant,  ce moment l, c'tait un territoire Ukrainien, mme au yeux de ton matre russe.

M'enfin c'est pas avec ta carte de membre du fan club de Poutine que tu vas changer d'avis, du coup je ne sais pas pourquoi je te rponds.

----------


## Ryu2000

> en frlant


Un avion qui traverse c'est moins grave qu'un avion dtruit.
C'est moins menaant et moins grave...




> Donc la grosse partie de la population de Crime qui ne parle pas russe


Bon aprs je ne sais plus dans le dtail comment le peuple crymen a organis son rfrendum.
Peut tre que tout n'tait pas parfait.

===
Bon bref vous sortez trop du sujet.
C'est la guerre en Syrie.

Il y a des news :
Frappe iranienne en Syrie: un acte de punition selon Thran
_La frappe iranienne contre des bases terroristes situes dans la province syrienne de Deir ez-Zor, contrle en grande partie par le groupe Daech, a t effectue en reprsailles aux attaques terroristes  Thran, a indiqu  Sputnik Hossein Sheikholeslam, conseiller du ministre iranien des Affaires trangres._

Peut tre que maintenant les Russes vont commencer  se dfendre un peu :
CHASSEUR SYRIEN ABATTU PAR LES ETATS-UNIS : LA RUSSIE CONSIDRE DSORMAIS "COMME DES CIBLES" LES AVIONS DE LA COALITION

Si les amricains ne sont pas trop con (ce qui n'est pas gagn) ils devraient arrter leur conneries et tout ce passera bien.

----------


## Grogro

On en revient aux murs dltres de la guerre froide : l'empire tats-unien et l'empire russe se provoquent, se cherchent, cherchent les limites tout en cherchant  prserver, optimiser leurs sphres d'influences respectives, mais il est attendu que Washington et Moscou sauront toujours tout deux conserver leur sang-froid, quoi qu'il arrive. Et ne jamais rellement rompre le dialogue. Mme quand la CIA cherche  dstabiliser les rgimes de la sphre russe ou que le KGB cherche  hacker les amricains.

----------


## Ryu2000

> le KGB cherche  hacker les amricains.


Ouais enfin ce sont surtout les USA qui espionnent le monde entier...
Je pense que la Russie n'a mme pas 0,2% du pouvoir d'espionnage des USA.

Les USA ont mit tous les chefs d'tats europen sur coute...
La vraie menace sont les tats unis ce sont eux qui foutent la merde, tout le temps et partout.
Ils ont besoin de guerres.
Depuis leur cration c'est comme a.
C'est leur culture aux mecs...
Ils ne connaissent rien d'autre.

----------


## Zirak

> Si j'tais Crimens j'aurai plus confiance dans les Russes que dans les Ukrainiens pro UE...


Si t'tais crimen, a nous ferait des vacances... 





> En plus tu cites le Huffington Post, donc niveau impartialit et ralit on repassera...
> Mais pensez-bien ce que vous voulez...


Je cite le Huffington Post, qui cite Reporters sans frontires, nuance ? 

Et toi tu cites qui / quoi ? Que dalle. 

C'est encore des trucs qui sortent de ta tte sans que tu n'ais la moindre dbut de preuve de quoi que ce soit.  Et vu ton ct pro-russe, anti-usa et anti-UE, niveau impartialit et ralit, tu dois tre le mec le plus mal plac au monde pour parl de a...





> Moi perso je trouve que l'Ukraine devrait faire un pas vers la Russie.


Bah moi perso, je pense que l'Ukraine ne devrait faire ni un pas en avant, ni un pas en arrire. Ce n'est pas  moi de dire ce qui est le mieux pour l'Ukraine. C'est  elle de dcider, *dans les rgles*, ce qu'elle veut faire. 
Le rfrendum aurait t organis par l'Ukraine, dans les rgles, en laissant vraiment le choix, et propos  tous les habitants, je n'aurais vraiment aucun soucis  ce que l'Ukraine rejoigne la Russie.






> Un avion qui traverse c'est moins grave qu'un avion dtruit.
> *C'est moins menaant et moins grave...*


Oui et non.

C'est moins grave tant qu'il ne fait que "passer", mais si tu le descend il est moins menaant que si tu le laisse faire, aprs tout, rien ne prouve qu'il ne fait que "passer", si a se trouve, il vient te largueur tes trucs sur la tronche.  :;): 





> Bon aprs je ne sais plus dans le dtail comment le peuple crymen a organis son rfrendum.
> Peut tre que tout n'tait pas parfait.


Hallelulia \o/





> Peut tre que maintenant les Russes vont commencer  se dfendre un peu :
> CHASSEUR SYRIEN ABATTU PAR LES ETATS-UNIS : LA RUSSIE CONSIDRE DSORMAIS "COMME DES CIBLES" LES AVIONS DE LA COALITION
> 
> Si les amricains ne sont pas trop con (ce qui n'est pas gagn) ils devraient arrter leur conneries et tout ce passera bien.


Et si les russes ne sont pas trop cons, ils ne feront strictement rien du tout.

Les USA descendent 1 avion, et les russes, au lieu de menacer les USA, menacent la coalition entire, donc mme si c'est un avion franais ou autre, qui ne fait que passer (tu sais un avion qui passe, ce n'est pas menaant), il sera descendu pareil. C'est vrai qu'ils ont un don pour apaiser les tensions les russes... xD





> Ouais enfin ce sont surtout les USA qui espionnent le monde entier...
> *Je pense que la Russie n'a mme pas 0,2% du pouvoir d'espionnage des USA.*


Je pense mme que les russes n'ont pas d'espions, ils sont trop gentils pour a. 





> Les USA ont mit tous les chefs d'tats europen sur coute...


Et le pire, c'est qu'ils ont raison :p

Au temps, effectivement ils abusent sur l'espionnage de leur propre peuple, au temps espionner les autres, pour garder ta suprmatie, c'est ce que font tous les pays depuis la nuit des temps, et tout le monde actuellement le fait, russes et franais y compris. C'est juste que l'on a pas forcment les mmes moyens matriels et financiers en face, mais on fait pareil  notre chelle, t'inquites pas...

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Un avion qui traverse c'est moins grave qu'un avion dtruit.
> C'est moins menaant et moins grave...


Ho, t'inquite, a leur est arriv a l'occaz de violer l'espace arien de leurs voisins, histoire de voir les ractions, on ne sait jamais, il y a peut tre un rfrendum  organiser dans ces pays l aussi.  ::mrgreen::  

D'aprs toi, c'est quoi qui met la Pologne autant sur les dents ces dernires annes  force de montrer les muscles et de titiller les veilles militaires ? a commence par un R, et c'est un trs grand pays.

----------


## Grogro

> Ho, t'inquite, a leur est arriv a l'occaz de violer l'espace arien de leurs voisins, histoire de voir les ractions, on ne sait jamais, il y a peut tre un rfrendum  organiser dans ces pays l aussi.


Tester les ractions ou exprimenter des dispositifs de furtivit en conditions relles. Comme un certain sous-marin russe d'une nouvelle classe gaul au large de Brest il y a quelques annes. On en fait occasionnellement tout un foin parce que les russes sont dsigns comme les "mchants" par le story-telling mdiatique officiel, mais en vrai : ce sont des comportements assez banals. Mme entre allis.

----------


## micka132

> Donc la grosse partie de la population de Crime qui ne parle pas russe, qui a t emm... par l'occupant le pouvoir russe pendant des gnrations (au point de les faire migrer quand mme), on s'en cogne ? Non parce que eux, ils sont pas super jouasse de l'arrive des russes (qui doivent d'ailleurs construire un pont gant pour relier la Crime  leur territoire tellement ils avaient des frontieres communes avec ce territoire.


Ca represente combien de personne au juste cette grosse partie?

----------


## micka132

> On en revient aux murs dltres de la guerre froide : l'empire tats-unien et l'empire russe se provoquent, se cherchent, cherchent les limites tout en cherchant  prserver, optimiser leurs sphres d'influences respectives, mais il est attendu que Washington et Moscou sauront toujours tout deux conserver leur sang-froid, quoi qu'il arrive.


Certes, mais j'ai quand meme l'impression qu'il s'agit d'une surtout d'une hysterie de la part d'une certaine lite americaine qui est anti-russe  mort. Parceque que concretement les USA dpensent 9 fois  plus que les Russes au niveau militaire, et ceux depuis de tres nombreuses annes. Ce budget se rpercute bien sr sur l'crasante majorit de base militaire qu'ont les USA a travers le monde, et notamment tres proche de la Russie, la rciproque n'existant pas. 
Donc que les USA puissent tres gentillement pointer leurs missiles, depuis des frontieres tres proches, vers qui ils veulent c'est normal, par contre si les Russes osent dclarer vouloir se dfendre(ou de dfendre leurs allis) l c'est de la provocation ::weird:: .

----------


## Zirak

> Ca represente combien de personne au juste cette grosse partie?


Alors pour ceux ne parlant pas russe, aucune ide, mais mme parmi les russophones, tous ne veulent pas retourner en Russie, on pourrait parler par exemple des Tatars, qui reprsente quand mme entre 12 et 15% de la population crimenne (ils peuvent reprsenter jusqu' 25/30% de la population dans certains coins), et  propos desquels la Russie a t condamne pour discrimination en avril dernier par la Cour internationale de Justice  La Haye, car elle avait impos des interdictions spcifique  cette communaut depuis 2014 suite  l'annexion.

Remarque, les Tatars se faisaient dj dporter par Staline pendant la guerre, ce n'est qu'une juste continuit des bons gards de la Russie envers ce peuple...

De vrais bisounours ces russes !


C'est un peu comme si Marine arrivait au pouvoir, et faisait passer des lois spcifiques contre les noirs ou les maghrbins. Ca serait vraiment dgueulasse hein ? Bah vous avez un avant-got par le sieur Poutine, ce hros au coeur si doux.  :;):

----------


## TallyHo

Il y a diffrentes faons de dominer un pays ou un peuple, par exemple par la monnaie. Donc bon... Chaque pays dit dvelopp a ses petits travers.

----------


## Ryu2000

La Russie doit rpondre un bout d'un moment.
Elle peut pas laisser les tats unis attaquer ces allis comme a.
Dj que les USA jouent un grand rle dans la dstabilisation de l'tat Syrien...

Larme amricaine abat un drone en Syrie
_Laviation amricaine a abattu, dans la nuit de lundi 19  mardi 20 juin, un drone arm dans le sud syrien, prs dAl-Tanaf.
(...)
Aprs que les Etats-Unis ont abattu lavion syrien dimanche, la Russie, allie du rgime de Damas, a annonc quelle suspendait son canal de communication militaire avec les Amricains sur les oprations en Syrie._

Les USA multiplient les provocations, les Russes restent trs calme et tolrent ces actions, mais au bout d'un moment il faut ragir, ils ne peuvent pas ce laisser faire ternellement.
D'ailleurs les USA n'attendent que a, ils veulent une rponse de la part des Russes.

===
C'est n'importe quoi les termes utilis par ce mdia "forces pro-rgime" alors que c'est surement l'arme syrienne.
C'est pas le rgime syrien, c'est l'tat syrien.

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est grce au sang froid de la Russie que nous sommes loin de la guerre.
> 
> a rappelle un peu quand un avion Russe  t abattu apparemment par les Turques.
> Bizarrement a a fait se rapprocher Poutine et Erdoğan.
> 
> La Russie pourrait rpondre.
> Elle pourrait dire "Alors vous voulez abattre les avions de mes allis, dans ce cas je vais abattre des avions de vos allis".
> Et les USA deviendraient fou et dmarreraient la guerre en mettant la faute sur la Russie.
> 
> ...


La Russie ne va pas dclencher un guerre avec l'Amrique, et vice versa, car se serait un grand pch et les champignons atomiques fleuriraient 
Tout cela pour le sort d'un pays relativement mineur sur le plan international et gopolitique ?

Soyons srieux cinq minutes.  Les amricains le savent, les russes le savent, et ils mettent les formes, beaucoup plus que pendant la guerre froide.

Ce qui a fait se rapprocher les turcs et les russes, c'est coup d'tat manqu des islamistes glenistes soutenu en sous-main par qui vous savez. Non pas que Glen fut forcment meilleur, mais il avait le bon gout de prtendre  ne pas soutenir Daesh. Alors qu'Ankara soutient Al-Nosra ET Daech contre les horribles laques de Damas, et les mchants chiites de Bagdad (qui reprennent les villes d'Irak,  ce propos, pourquoi ne pas teindre la tour Eiffel ?)

Et sinon qu'attend l'Iran pour dtruire ces drones ?




> Alors pour ceux ne parlant pas russe, aucune ide, mais mme parmi les russophones, tous ne veulent pas retourner en Russie, on pourrait parler par exemple des Tatars, qui reprsente quand mme entre 12 et 15% de la population crimenne (ils peuvent reprsenter jusqu' 25/30% de la population dans certains coins), et  propos desquels la Russie a t condamne pour discrimination en avril dernier par la Cour internationale de Justice  La Haye, car elle avait impos des interdictions spcifique  cette communaut depuis 2014 suite  l'annexion.


Comme si la cours de justice de la Haye tait une instance neutre vis--vis des grandes puissances occidentales.
C'est terrible, toute cette rpression de part et d'autre aprs les coups d'tat  ::lol:: 




> Tester les ractions ou exprimenter des dispositifs de furtivit en conditions relles. Comme un certain sous-marin russe d'une nouvelle classe gaul au large de Brest il y a quelques annes. On en fait occasionnellement tout un foin parce que les russes sont dsigns comme les "mchants" par le story-telling mdiatique officiel, mais en vrai : ce sont des comportements assez banals. Mme entre allis


Dans la rade de Brest se trouve l'ile longue o sont bass nos sous-marins. C'est l'endroit le plus juteux pour un sous-marinier russe, mais aussi le plus surveill.
Ils viennent faire des reprages, voir se prparer  faire un long pistage dans latlantique.

----------


## Zirak

> Il y a diffrentes faons de dominer un pays ou un peuple, par exemple par la monnaie. Donc bon... Chaque pays dit dvelopp a ses petits travers.


Je ne sais pas si c'est par rapport  mon message que tu rpondais cela mais :

- encore une fois, je ne dis pas que nous sommes parfaits, loin de l. J'essai juste, une fois encore, de montrer  nos amis Poutinophile, que non, la Russie n'est pas un pays de bisounours, en tous cas pas plus que nous ou les USA.

- Ca date de quand le Franc CFA ? Du lendemain de la seconde guerre. Alors oui, on pourrait / devrait peut-tre / surement y mettre fin (je ne m'y connais pas assez pour dire). Mais bon, voil, a a bientt 80 ans, et cela a t fait  une autre poque si je puis dire, en sortie de guerre mondiale, alors que les colonies taient toujours des choses "relles", alors a n'excuse rien, je suis bien d'accord, mais la situation et le but de la mise en place sont-ils vraiment si identique ? 

Pour la Russie on parle ici de lois datant de *2014* hein, et pas envers une "colonie" (donc un pays tout entier, au final, que tu sois blanc ou noir ou autre, tu paies en franc CFA), mais envers une *population spcifique* d'un territoire qu'ils ont "annexs" (donc mme pas un territoire tranger  X kilomtres de chez eux, mais sur leur propre territoire).

----------


## Ryu2000

> La Russie ne va pas dclencher un guerre avec l'Amrique, et vice versa, car se serait un grand pch et les champignons atomiques fleuriraient 
> Tout cela pour le sort d'un pays relativement mineur sur le plan international et gopolitique ?


Je ne partage pas du tout ce point de vue.
Les USA ont rellement besoin d'une guerre mondiale, c'est la seule solution qu'ils ont pour s'en sortir conomiquement.

La Syrie n'est pas du tout un pays mineur en ralit.
C'est un des tats qui rsistent  l'imprialisme amricain, il n'y a pas trs longtemps ils ont dj perdu la Libye, il faut stopper lhmorragie.
On ne peut pas laisser les USA liminer un par un, les pays qui rsistent.
La Russie et la Chine n'ont rien fait pour sauver la Libye, mais maintenant ils ragissent un peu, ils ne vont pas laisser leur allis disparaitre petit  petit.

La liste des pays que les USA voulaient attaquer  (qui date d'avant 2007) c'tait : Irak, Syrie, Liban, Libye, Somalie, Soudan & Iran.

Il n'y aura pas de champignon atomique, parce qu'avec la technologie en place si les USA envoient une bombe atomique sur la Russie, la Russie enverra automatiquement une bombe atomique sur les USA (avant que la bombe US n'atterrisse).
Donc a ne sert  rien que les USA utilisent encore l'arme atomique, vu que a supprimera les 2 pays, donc ils ne le feront pas.

De toute faon les USA ont trouv une nouvelle solution pour faire tomber des tats, ils financent des mercenaires, que les mdias appellent "rebelles" et voil.
C'est ce qu'il ce passe en Syrie par exemple.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Je ne partage pas du tout ce point de vue.
> Les USA ont rellement besoin d'une guerre mondiale, c'est la seule solution qu'ils ont pour s'en sortir conomiquement.


Je croyais que c'tait la vilaine Hillary qui voulait faire la guerre et que le gentil Donald tait un pacifiste ... On m'aurait menti ?  ::calim2::

----------


## Zirak

> Je croyais que c'tait la vilaine Hillary qui voulait faire la guerre et que le gentil Donald tait un pacifiste ... On m'aurait menti ?


En mme temps, c'est le genre de type  te dire qu'Obama est plus un va-t-en-guerre que Bush, car il y avait 7 conflits sous Obama et 5 sous bush ( 1 conflit prs).

Sauf que ce qu'il fait exprs d'oublier, c'est que sur les 7 conflits sous Obama, bah y'avait toujours les 5 commencs par Bush... Faut pas trop lui en demander, son "avis" change en fonction de sa chemise.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je croyais que c'tait la vilaine Hillary qui voulait faire la guerre et que le gentil Donald tait un pacifiste ...


Je l'ai dj expliqu plein de fois.

Ce n'est pas le prsident amricain qui dirige les USA.
Il y a un truc appel "tat Profond" ce sont eux qui ont le vrai pouvoir.
C'est pour a qu'aujourd'hui on voit Trump faire exactement l'inverse de ce en quoi il croit.
Il trahit toutes ses promesses, parce qu'il n'a pas la main en ralit.
Il rsiste sur certains points, mais il est oblig de suivre les ordres sur d'autres.

Le problme c'est qu'Hillary tait en phase avec l'tat profond, elle voulait la guerre. (donc elle n'aurait oppos aucune rsistance)
Trump c'est pas un super dictateur qui dcide de tout, il est oblig de faire plein de compromis.

Quand on est prsident on est pas tout puissant.
Au final Obama a fait la mme politique que Bush si on regarde bien...
Hollande a fait la mme politique que Sarkozy.

Les USA russiront  dmarrer la 3ime guerre mondiale, dans peut tre 10, 20 ou 30 ans.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je ne partage pas du tout ce point de vue.
> Les USA ont rellement besoin d'une guerre mondiale, c'est la seule solution qu'ils ont pour s'en sortir conomiquement.


Grotesque. Je ne savais pas que la destruction des principaux centres urbains et la contamination de ses terres agricoles signifiait "s'en sortir conomiquement".
Si vraiment ils traversaient une nouvelle crise conomique gravissime, ils feraient mourir de faim leur population comme lors de la crise de 29 (8 millions de disparus).
Mais pour l'instant, ils ne sont pas  plaindre.

Tiens, une note de lecture de Michel Drac sur le dernier ouvrage de Zbigniew Brzezinski qui nous a quitt.

----------


## TallyHo

> Je ne sais pas si c'est par rapport  mon message


Oui c'tait pour faire suite  votre change mais tu n'as pas compris. L'intention n'est pas de faire un parallle mais d'ironiser sur la recherche du mchant puisque nous sommes tous les mchants d'un autre.

Je l'ai dj dit maintes et maintes fois, la (go)politique n'a rien de bon ou mchant, a n'a plus cours. C'est uniquement des intrts. Ragir par indignation ou par valeurs nous fait passer  ct du bon raisonnement pour comprendre les enjeux.

Si tu crois que les "puissants" s'embarrasent de sentiments et de la vie de quelques autochtones... C'est terriblement froid mais c'est comme a...

----------


## TallyHo

> Si vraiment ils traversaient une nouvelle crise conomique gravissime, ils feraient mourir de faim leur population comme lors de la crise de 29 (8 millions de disparus).


Ils en prennent quand mme un peu le chemin, entre le rtropdalage sur les assurances sant, leur systme de retraite qui est dfaillant, des villes en faillite et j'en oublie... Et tu as aussi d'normes travaux d'infrastructures qui les attendent.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Obama est plus un va-t-en-guerre que Bush


J'ai dis qu'Obama avait bombard plus de pays que Bush ce qui est vrai.
Mme si c'tait la suite de Bush, a ne change rien.

'Peace' President? How Obama came to bomb seven countries in six years
Map shows where President Barack Obama dropped his 20,000 bombs
America dropped 26,171 bombs in 2016. What a bloody end to Obama's reign

Obama est vendu comme un produit paisible, alors qu'en pratique c'est faux.




> la crise de 29 (8 millions de disparus).


Ouais et d'ailleurs : crise de 1929 => WW2 en 1939.

C'est toujours pareille, les banques crer une crise, le peuple souffre, puis il y a une grand guerre.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ils en prennent quand mme un peu le chemin, entre le rtropdalage sur les assurances sant, leur systme de retraite qui est dfaillant, des villes en faillite et j'en oublie... Et tu as aussi d'normes travaux d'infrastructures qui les attendent.


Les gens ne meurent pas de faim, le systme de sant est toujours en retard par rapport  l'Europe comme depuis toujours.. rien de neuf sous le soleil.
Je serais plus inquiet pour leurs terres agricoles, mais bon au pire ils importeront.

Ca c'est la consquence de leur "surinvestissement" militaire commenc sous G.Bush, et largement poursuivit sous Clinton... ils avaient pris la grosse tte et se sont pris pour un empire globalo-plantaire. Sauf que les empire coutent trs cher et quand tu te lances dans des aventures aussi couteuse que l'Irak, tu n'as plus d'argent  la fin. Surtout quand le pentagone est incapable de grer un budget.
C'est comme cela que l'empire britannique s'est effondr, par la ruine.
Ce n'est pas pour cela qu'ils vont se lancer dans une n-ime tentative d'invasion de la Russie

Voila pourquoi Trump est tellement remont contre les pays membres de l'oTAN : il sait lire un bilan comptable. Et ce qui ne gte rien, c'est un entrepreneur de travaux.

----------


## Zirak

> Il y a un truc appel "tat Profond" ce sont eux qui ont le vrai pouvoir.
> C'est pour a qu'aujourd'hui on voit Trump faire exactement l'inverse de ce en quoi il croit.
> Il trahit toutes ses promesses, parce qu'il n'a pas la main en ralit.
> Il rsiste sur certains points, mais il est oblig de suivre les ordres sur d'autres.


Loul

En admettant que les illuminati dirigent le monde, tu crois vraiment qu'ils se font chier  dicter TOUT ce que que doivent faire TOUS les prsidents ?  ::aie::  ::aie:: 

Les promesses n'engagent que ceux qui y croient, il a promis des trucs pour se faire lire, comme n'importe quel lu, en sachant trs bien qu'il ne pourra pas le mettre en place pour une raison X ou Y, sans forcment que cela soit la volont d'un groupe secret non hirarchis...

Alors oui, les puissants sont influencs par les lobbys (bon ou mauvais), c'est normal, chaque groupe essai forcment d'influencer les dirigeants pour amliorer sa condition (et encore une fois, tous les lobbys ne sont pas des salauds), mais si tu en es encore  croire que Trump pensait tout ce qu'il a promis, qu'il comptait vraiment tout mettre en place et que 100% de ses dcisions sont faites par un groupe de l'ombre qui l'empche de "faire le bien", c'est que tu es vraiment au fond du fond...


Et bizarrement, un simple recherche Google sur "Etat profond" ne me renvoi pratiquement que sur des sites conspirationnistes de type ReseauVoltaire ou le truc de Soral "Dbilit & Sodomisation" (C'est d'ailleurs Soral qui dite Peter Dale Scott en France chez Kontre Kulture). Objectivit qu'il disait...

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Voila pourquoi Trump est tellement remont contre les pays membres de l'oTAN : il sait lire un bilan comptable.


a reste  voir, on peut difficilement dire que ses entreprises se portent toutes trs bien, hein.




> En admettant que les illuminati dirigent le monde, tu crois vraiment qu'ils se font chier  dicter TOUT ce que que doivent faire TOUS les prsidents ?


Rhooo, t'as jamais entendu parler de E Corp. ? Tssss

----------


## ddoumeche

> a reste  voir, on peut difficilement dire que ses entreprises se portent toutes trs bien, hein.


Connais-tu un entrepreneur qui n'ai jamais fait faillite ?

Aprs, je n'ai pas dit que c'tait un bon patron notamment vis  vis de ses salaris

----------


## Grogro

> En mme temps, c'est le genre de type  te dire qu'Obama est plus un va-t-en-guerre que Bush, car il y avait 7 conflits sous Obama et 5 sous bush ( 1 conflit prs).
> 
> Sauf que ce qu'il fait exprs d'oublier, c'est que sur les 7 conflits sous Obama, bah y'avait toujours les 5 commencs par Bush... Faut pas trop lui en demander, son "avis" change en fonction de sa chemise.


Rendons  Csar ce qui est  Csar. 
Trois conflits ont t entams par l'administration Bush, dont deux sont lis  un mme thtre : Afghanistan-Pakistan et Irak. Et encore Bush ne les a pas initis personnellement mais a t manipul par les no-conservateurs (les Rumsfeld, Cheney et Wolfowitz pour les plus visibles) pour entrer en guerre et porter le chapeau au yeux du reste du monde. Bush fils tait un gros beauf texan issu de la droite religieuse devenu belliqueux par accident (et par dficit intellectuel surtout). 
Les administrations Obama sont responsables des conflits libyens, syriens, ukrainiens et ymnites, tous dclenchs pour les beaux yeux de Riyad ou de Doha (des histoires de gaz souvent, encore une fois). Et encore, Obama, responsable mais pas coupable, fut lui aussi manipul par les "liberal hawks" et le marais de Washington.

----------


## TallyHo

> Et bizarrement, un simple recherche Google sur "Etat profond" ne me renvoi pratiquement que sur des sites conspirationnistes de type ReseauVoltaire ou le truc de Soral "Dbilit & Sodomisation" (C'est d'ailleurs Soral qui dite Peter Dale Scott en France chez Kontre Kulture). Objectivit qu'il disait...


Et comme Internet est chaotique, tu peux trouver  peu prs tout ce que tu veux qui va confirmer tes dires...

Ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a des articles loufoques que l'Etat Profond n'est pas une ralit. Sur un autre message, je te disais que Le Pen avait justement peur d'tre Prsident car il savait qu'il ne serait pas suivi par cette clique, que ce soit en interne (hauts fonctionnaires par exemple) ou en externe (lobbys par ex.).

Les politiciens sont loin d'tre les seuls  faire la stratgie du pays, dj par le fait qu'ils doivent des retours  leurs soutiens... Et c'est sans compter les blocages administratifs volontaires pour faire chier tel ou tel Prsident de Rgion / Maire / Etc qui n'est pas du mme bord... Donc oui, il y a un Etat dans l'Etat compos par des gens qui ne sont pas lus.

Ca a toujours t comme a depuis l'poque des Rois et mme avant... L'histoire du Pouvoir est faite d'influence, de lutte sournoise et de complots.

----------


## Zirak

> Ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a des articles loufoques que l'Etat Profond n'est pas une ralit. Sur un autre message, je te disais que Le Pen avait justement peur d'tre Prsident car il savait qu'il ne serait pas suivi par cette clique, que ce soit en interne (hauts fonctionnaires par exemple) ou en externe (lobbys par ex.).


Le Pen n'aurait rien pu faire car il n'aurait eu la majorit nul part, tout simplement pour lui faire "barrage", pas besoin d'un groupuscule secret pour a, et au pire a aurait fini dans la rue... C'est bien pour a qu'on nous sort le front rpublicain  chaque lection..;

Quand aux "mchants lobbys" qui ne pensent qu' l'argent, Le Pen ou pas, tant que le cash rentre, je doute fortement qu'ils auraient t contre lui. Honntement, je ne pense pas qu'il avait peur de quoi que ce soit, son rle de troll lui suffisait  faire parler de lui, et  faire rentrer le cash, alors pourquoi il se serait effectivement emmerd  tre prsident sachant qu'il n'aurait rien pu faire en effet ? (sans forcment parler d'Etat Profond).





> Les politiciens sont loin d'tre les seuls  faire la stratgie du pays, dj par le fait qu'ils doivent des retours  leurs soutiens... Et c'est sans compter les blocages administratifs volontaires pour faire chier tel ou tel Prsident de Rgion / Maire / Etc qui n'est pas du mme bord... *Donc oui, il y a un Etat dans l'Etat compos par des gens qui ne sont pas lus.*



Sauf que si tu vas lire la dfinition de l'Etat Profond, surtout de la version amricaine, le mec t'explique bien que justement contrairement  la version Turc, ce n'est pas un tat dans l'tat avec une hirarchisation, mais des gens qui se connaissent un minimum sans forcment avoir les mmes intrts.  :;): 




> Dans un entretien accord en juin 2011 au magazine Diplomatie, Peter Dale Scott, professeur mrite de littrature anglaise  l'Universit de Berkeley (Californie), explique que l'influence du supramonde s'exerce sur le gouvernement des tats-Unis  travers un milieu confidentiel et restreint qu'il appelle l' tat profond . Il prcise:  Ce [que j']appelle  tat profond  aux tats-Unis n'est pas une institution formelle, ni une quipe secrte, *mais plutt un cercle de contacts de haut niveau, souvent personnels, o le pouvoir politique est susceptible d'tre dirig par des gens trs riches [...]. J'appelle ces gens, dont la plupart se connat un minimum sans ncessairement avoir les mmes intrts, le  supramonde* . Le rsultat de leur influence,  travers le milieu de l'tat profond, est ce que j'appelle la  politique profonde , [caractrise par] des vnements non expliqus, tels que l'assassinat du Prsident Kennedy et le Watergate.  *Ainsi, cette dfinition d'un tat profond amricain  informel et non hirarchis  diffre de la dfinition turque, qui fait plutt rfrence  un tat dans l'tat structur et organis, ou  ce que nous pourrions appeler un tat dualiste*.



Par contre, que des gens avec des intrts communs s'accordent entre eux, et manipulent les dirigeants dans le but d'amliorer leurs propres intrts, je visualise trs bien le truc, maintenant, si ils n'ont pas les mmes intrts, je ne vois pas comment ils peuvent se mettre d'accord pour manipuler le prsident ou l'Etat dans un sens plutt qu'un autre ?? Au final il doit y avoir des cas o ils ont des intrts opposs mme non ? Comment ils manipulent le gars dans ce cas, ils tirent  la courte paille ? Ils font chacun leur tour ?    ::weird:: 

Il aurait dit qu'ils ont les mmes intrts mais ne se connaissent pas forcment, cela m'aurait paru plus logique.

----------


## TallyHo

> Le Pen n'aurait rien pu faire car il n'aurait eu la majorit nul part, tout simplement pour lui faire "barrage", pas besoin d'un groupuscule secret pour a, et au pire a aurait fini dans la rue...


Qui parle de groupe secret ? On connait ces rseaux... Pour la majorit, oui c'est vrai mais tu as aussi le systme institutionnel et conomique qui doit tre derrire toi sinon tu vas ramer. Si tu braques une administration contre toi par exemple, tu vas bien le sentir profondment (c'est le cas de le dire  ::D: ).




> maintenant, si ils n'ont pas les mmes intrts, je ne vois pas comment ils peuvent se mettre d'accord pour manipuler le prsident ou l'Etat dans un sens plutt qu'un autre ?


C'est toute la magie du compromis. Les mecs savent qu'il vaut mieux tenir un petit bout que rien du tout. Et inversement, le politicien a intrt  donner un peu de pain au perdant au cas o la situation change.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les gens ne meurent pas de faim, le systme de sant est toujours en retard par rapport  l'Europe comme depuis toujours..


Les tasuniens ne meurent pas de faim ?
a dpend comment on regarde...

C'est quand mme pas la fte :

Et les conomistes de BFM Buziness qui disent qu'il y a le plein emploi aux USA...




> tu crois vraiment qu'ils se font chier  dicter TOUT ce que que doivent faire TOUS les prsidents ?


Bien entendu les gouvernements on un peu de marge...
C'est exactement ce que j'ai dis...

Par contre sur les grandes lignes directrices, l'tat profond  son mot  dire.
Si galit et Rconciliation arrive en tte quand tu fais une recherche c'est  cause de l'algorithme de rfrencement de Google.
Si une page a plein de vues, elle est mieux rfrenc, et comme il me semble que ce site est le numro 1 au niveau politique franais c'est normal.

Mais tu es de trs mauvaise foie, parce que moi quand je recherche "tat profond" sur Google je tombe la dessus dans les premiers rsultats :
Trump et l'tat profond, par Serge Halimi (Le Monde diplomatique)




> Alors oui, les puissants sont influencs par les lobbys (bon ou mauvais), c'est normal, chaque groupe essai forcment d'influencer les dirigeants pour amliorer sa condition


Ben non ce n'est absolument pas normal !
C'est dgueulasse, les groupes qui ont les moyens d'influencer les politiques sont dj extrmement riche et puissant et en corrompant les lus, ils deviennent encore plus riche et puissant.
Le lobby qui finance le plus les candidats amricains c'est l'AIPAC.
Mais au moins Trump n'a pas accept leur argent, il voulait tre le plus libre possible, mais au final il y a des influences qu'on ne peut pas viter...

Il y a des choses que Trump voulait faire qu'on lui empche de faire.
Mais aprs il y aussi eu des promesses de campagnes veines pour gagner de la popularit.




> Les administrations Obama sont responsables des conflits libyens, syriens, ukrainiens et ymnites,


Il a reu le prix nobel de la paix le gars...

----------


## Zirak

> Bien entendu les gouvernements on un peu de marge...
> C'est exactement ce que j'ai dis...


Non tu as dis :




> Il y a un truc appel "tat Profond" ce sont eux qui ont le vrai pouvoir.
>  C'est pour a qu'aujourd'hui on voit Trump faire exactement l'inverse de ce en quoi il croit.
>  Il trahit *toutes ses promesses*, parce qu'il n'a pas la main en ralit.
>  Il rsiste sur certains points, mais *il est oblig de suivre les ordres sur d'autres*.


Je ne vois pas la marge de manuvre la dedans ?




> Si *galit et Rconciliation arrive en tte* quand tu fais une recherche c'est  cause de l'algorithme de rfrencement de Google.
> Si une page a plein de vues, elle est mieux rfrenc, et comme il me semble que ce site est le numro 1 au niveau politique franais c'est normal.
> 
> *Mais tu es de trs mauvaise foie*, parce que moi quand je recherche "tat profond" sur Google je tombe la dessus dans les premiers rsultats :
> Trump et l'tat profond, par Serge Halimi (Le Monde diplomatique)


Alors mon foie va trs bien, merci.

Sinon, cites moi le passage de mon message o je dis que "Dbilit & Sodomisation" arrive en tte de la recherche stp.

J'ai dit, et je le remet pour tre sr que tu comprennes :




> Et bizarrement, un simple recherche Google sur "Etat profond" *ne me renvoi pratiquement que sur des sites conspirationnistes de type ReseauVoltaire ou le truc de Soral "Dbilit & Sodomisation"*


Bref, dj j'ai dit "pratiquement que" et il n'y a aucun notion d'ordre ou de classement dans mon message.

Et pour aller jusqu'au bout, les "premiers rsultats" :










Donc non, je ne suis pas de mauvaise foi...

1er rsultat la dfinition Wikipdia (non valide)
2me rsultat la fiche Wikipdia de l'auteur (non valide non plus)
3me rsultat "Kontre Kulture", la maison d'dition de "Dbilit & Sodomisation" 
4me rsultat "Dbilit & Sodomisation"

Donc je n'ai pas dit que "Dbilit & Sodomisation" arrivait en 1er rsultat, mais j'aurais pu au final...




> Ben non ce n'est absolument pas normal !
> C'est dgueulasse, les groupes qui ont les moyens d'influencer les politiques sont dj extrmement riche et puissant et en corrompant les lus, ils deviennent encore plus riche et puissant.


OHALALA bienvenue dans le monde rel, c'tait dj comme a  l'poque des romains et mme avant... 




> Mais au moins Trump n'a pas accept leur argent, il voulait tre le plus libre possible, mais au final il y a des influences qu'on ne peut pas viter...


Bah en fait, a veut juste dire qu'il est encore plus con que je pensais car soit il ne connait pas l'tat profond (ce dont je doute vu l'argent qu'il brasse et les rseaux qu'il doit avoir, mme si il n'en fait pas parti, il doit au moins savoir que a existe), soit il sait que a existe, il sait que c'est eux qui vont dcider et qu'il ne pourra rien faire, donc quitte  faire ce qu'ils disent, autant prendre leur argent...  ::ptdr:: 





> Il y a des choses que Trump voulait faire qu'on lui empche de faire.


Bah oui, mais  moins que tu ais des exemples prcis, tu ne peux pas dire que cela soit forcment  cause d'un "tat profond".

Petite pense toute bte :

les USA ne sont pas une dictature, Trump ne peut pas faire ce qu'il veut comme il veut, c'est bien pour cela que je te dis qu'il a promis plein de choses dont il savait que cela n'arriverait jamais, tout simplement car comme chez nous, y'a un Snat, et d'autres organismes qui votent les lois et autres, et que par exemple, ces snateurs ne sont pas forcment du mme avis que Trump, et donc ils votent contre ses propositions, tout simplement... Y'a pas spcialement eu besoin de le corrompre sur chacune de ses ides pour qu'il ne le fasse pas... 

Tu iras lire la dfinition du principe de parcimonie / du rasoir d'Ockham, a te fera du bien.  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

"L'Europe n'est pas un supermarch" : Macron dtaille sa vision de l'avenir de l'UE
_Ce qu'il faut retenir de l'interview que le prsident donne  sept journaux sur sa politique trangre. Sur la Syrie, il affirme que si une ligne rouge est franchie, la France frappera, mme seule._

C'est exactement ce qu'Obama a dit.
En fait c'tait mme :
1: La ligne rouge c'est l'arme chimique.
2: Oh mon dieu quelqu'un a utilis l'arme chimique en Syrie

Au final c'tait les rebelles et il n'y a pas eu d'interventions, mais ils ont essay de faire croire que a venait de l'arme syrienne...

a m'nerve toujours ce mensonge, du respect des droits de l'homme, de l'intervention pour le bien et toutes ces conneries.
C'est tellement faux.

La France et les USA sont allis avec les pires dictatures et ce n'est pas pour autant qu'un jour ils iront intervenir pour la paix...
C'est toujours un prtexte.
On a vu le bien qu'a produit l'intervention Franaise en Libye...
Ou le bien qu'on produit les interventions US en Irak, en Afghanistan, au Pakistan, etc...

 chaque fois qu'il y a une intervention le grand perdant c'est le peuple.
L'arme n'est jamais envoy pour le bien, elle est l pour les intrts de gros groupes.

----------


## Ryu2000

Guerre en Syrie : Isral, un acteur discret mais efficace



> L'tat hbreu est devenu le soutien actif de certains groupes rebelles anti-Assad. Clandestinement, Isral leur procure des vivres, du carburant et des mdicaments. Et si les Israliens se dfendent de fournir directement des armes  ces mouvements, ils donnent de l'argent  leurs chefs pour en acheter et payer leurs hommes. Une unit spciale de Tsahal a mme t cre pour faire la liaison avec ces maquis. Au risque d'aider des combattants plus ou moins proches de la mouvance islamiste.

----------


## el_slapper

> Guerre en Syrie : Isral, un acteur discret mais efficace


Ah ben a, le contraire eu t tonnant. Tout le monde dans ce conflit fait a, chacun soutient ses mignons. Isral est un pays comme les autres.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tout le monde dans ce conflit fait a


Personne ne devrait.
Dans les rgles internationales ont n'aident pas des terroristes/rebelles  renverser un pouvoir lgitime.
C'est interdit normalement !

Ce n'est pas normal que l'UE, les USA, Isral, l'Arabie Saoudite, le Qatar : forment, arment, fournissent des vivres et du matriel  des gens qui veulent renverser le gouvernement Syrien.
En plus vos gentils rebelles modrs tout mignon, veulent instaurer un rgime islamique pas cool du tout.

Au moins le gouvernement actuel protge les minorits religieuses.

===
Et sinon c'est marrant de voir comme Isral est trs islamophobe normalement, mais quand il s'agit de terroristes et de rebelles "musulmans" l a va.
Un gnral isralien explique pourquoi il soutient Daesh

----------


## el_slapper

> Personne ne devrait.
> (.../...)
> Un gnral isralien explique pourquoi il soutient Daesh


Bienvenue dans le monde rel. Tu as juste oubli les gens qui arment le Hezbollah, qui sont aussi en tort que les autres. Aprs tout, c'est une organisation terroriste aussi, pas un tat. Ah, mais il combattent dans le camp de tes protgs, alors eux, ils ont le droit.....  ::calim2::

----------


## Zirak

> En plus vos gentils rebelles modrs tout mignon, veulent instaurer un rgime islamique pas cool du tout.


Bah en mme temps, ils font bien ce qu'ils veulent chez eux, si la majorit des syriens veut a.


Sinon : 




> Dans les rgles internationales ont n'aident pas des terroristes/rebelles  renverser *un pouvoir lgitime*.


J'espre que tu plaisante ?

La Syrie n'a plus connu d'lection dmocratique depuis l'arrive au pouvoir du parti Baas en 1963. Parti qui a pris le pouvoir par un coup d'tat. 

Et Bashard n'a pas t lu, il a pris le pouvoir  la mort de son pre. Alors oui y'a eu un rfrendum, mais il tait le seul candidat,  l'poque, c'tait marqu dans la constitution que seul le parti BAAS pouvait diriger le pays.

C'est pas dur d'tre lu quand les autres n'ont pas le droit de se prsenter...

Au parlement, les candidats "indpendants" n'ont le droit qu' 83 sige sur 250, comme a le gouvernement est sr de garder le pouvoir. Et quand tu veux modifier la constitution, on lve ton immunit parlementaire, on t'envoi te faire juger et on te met en prison.

La plupart des opposants sont mis en prison.

Alors oui, il y a eu des lections lgislatives en 2016, et bizarrement, elles ont t gagnes par le parti BAAS qui dirige le pays depuis bientt 60 ans et qui contrle l'arme.  ::aie:: 

Et puis  quoi a servirait qu'un autre parti soit lu, si c'est pour que le parti BAAS refasse un coup d'tat derrire...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Bienvenue dans le monde rel.


Le Hezbollah est un parti politique.
Qui est sur la liste des organisations terroristes de plein de pays, mais on se demande comment sont fait ces listes... (parce qu'il n'y a pas les nombreux groupes rebelles/terroristes actuellement actif en Syrie)

Comme dirait Laurent Fabius : <<Le Front al-Nosra fait du "bon boulot">> lol

Enfin bref, on ne peut pas compar les groupes "rebelles" et les groupes terroristes prsent en Syrie et le Hezbollah.
Les groupes en Syrie sont soutenu par tous l'occident, ils se font mme soign en Isral.
On leur donne des armes, des munitions, des vivres, de l'argent, etc...
On aide le terrorisme et a ne gne personne...

Hezbollah est beaucoup moins soutenu et il n'essai pas de renverser un pouvoir lgitimement en place.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Dans les rgles internationales ont n'aident pas des terroristes/rebelles  renverser un pouvoir lgitime.


Sauf en Ukraine, ou le Russie a le droit de violer le droit international en aidant des groupes d'opposants, et en allant jusqu' envahir et annexer une partie du pays.  ::?: 

Tu as la gopolitique internationale  intrt variable, on dirait...  :8-):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sauf en Ukraine


Je ne sais pas du tout ce qu'on fait les Russes, mais je sais que l'UE et des gars comme BHL taient du ct des Ukrainiens No Nazis.

Admettons que la Russie ait un peu aid les Ukrainiens pro Russes.
C'est une microscopique aide compar  ce qui ce passe en Syrie depuis des annes...
a cote chre d'entretenir des mercenaires en Syrie...

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Je ne sais pas du tout ce qu'on fait les Russes


Ho, trois fois rien : invasion d'un territoire d'une nation souveraine, dstabilisation, entrainement et support de groupes rebelles...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je ne sais pas du tout ce qu'on fait les Russes


Alors pourquoi tu rptes rgulirement, que ce qu'ils ont fait tait bien ?  :8O:

----------


## Ryu2000

> support de groupes rebelles...


En Ukraine l'autre quipe a fait pareil, les Ukrainiens anti Russe ont eu beaucoup plus d'aides que les Ukrainiens pro Russes...
Et aujourdhui un tas de pays aident les rebelles en Syrie et l'occident applaudit...




> Alors pourquoi tu rptes rgulirement, que ce qu'ils ont fait tait bien ?


Ce qu'ils font en Syrie c'est bien.
Ils respectent les rgles, ils aident leur allis, ils combattent efficacement le terrorisme.
Et surtout ils supportent les provocations US et ne ragissent pas, alors qu'ils seraient compltement en droit de riposter.
Si la Russie avait fait aux USA ce que les USA ont fait  la Russie, il y a longtemps que la 3ime guerre mondiale aurait commenc.

Quand la Russie arrive et dit qu'elle va lutter contre le terrorisme elle lutte contre le terrorisme.
Quand les USA disent lutter contre le terrorisme ils financent le terrorisme...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ce qu'ils font en Syrie c'est bien.


Je ne te parle pas de la Syrie, mais de l'Ukraine... 
La Syrie, c'est une chose (et je suis loin de partager ton avis sur l'action russe), mais ma question tait sur l'Ukraine.
Pourquoi rptes-tu  l'envie que ce qu'ont fait les Russes en Ukraine c'est bien, alors mme que tu avoues ne pas savoir ce qu'ils ont fait ?

Parce que, si tu ne sais pas ce qu'on fait les Russes en Ukraine, tout en validant leurs actions, permets-moi de penser que la situation en Syrie t'chappe de la mme manire. Et que, ce ne sont pas les faits, mais ta russophilie et ton "usa-phobie"/"ue-phobie" qui te poussent  prter foi aux allgations russes, et celles de Bashar, et de ne voir les coupables dans l'alliance de l'OTAN. Bref, tu te dcrdibiliserais compltement... 

Alors, donc, j'attends des explications... Merci.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> En Ukraine l'autre quipe a fait pareil, les Ukrainiens anti Russe ont eu beaucoup plus d'aides que les Ukrainiens pro Russes...


Sauf que l'Ukraine *dfend son territoire*. Et arrte tes conneries 5 minutes : il y a des militaires russes parmis les groupes rebelles pour les former, les quiper et les aider, alors viens pas nous courir sur le haricot avec tes pauvres pro-russes qui se dfendent contre le mchant envahisseur ukrainien, c'est exactement l'inverse. De l'ingrence trangre (de la part de la Russie, dans les zones en guerre).

----------


## TallyHo

Vous tes encore dans des vieilles logiques du bon et du mchant. C'est louable mais ce n'est pas le bon raisonnement  mon avis... Il n'y a aucune logique de valeurs dans la gopolitique, que des intrts  gagner ou  sauver.

Rien  voir avec la Syrie mais voici une news qui fait rflchir sur la logique de "vertu" dans ce monde politique pourri...




> Rwanda. Paris aurait donn lordre de rarmer les gnocidaires hutus
> 
> Selon le tmoignage dun haut fonctionnaire rapport par la revue XXI, lordre officiel de rarmer les gnocidaires des Tutsis a t donn par llyse, pendant lopration Turquoise de larme franaise au Rwanda en 1994. Hubert Vdrine, alors secrtaire gnral de llyse, est directement mis en cause.
> 
> http://www.ouest-france.fr/monde/rwa...-hutus-5095711

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Vous tes encore dans des vieilles logiques du bon et du mchant.


Tu vouvoies Ryu maintenant ?  ::P: 

Parce qu' part lui, j'ai pas souvenir d'avoir vu quelquun penser que, surtout dans les conflits actuels, il y a un "bon" et un "mchant". C'est bon pour les films Disney, a.

----------


## TallyHo

> Parce qu' part lui, j'ai pas souvenir d'avoir vu quelquun penser que, surtout dans les conflits actuels, il y a un "bon" et un "mchant".


Tu as la mmoire courte sur les moinssages massifs qu'il y a eu sur ce type de sujet par exemple, parce que certains ont os mettre en doute des attaques chimiques. Ce qui s'est avr exact au final puisqu'on en attribue 3 ou 4 au rgime au lieu d'une douzaine rpertorie je crois. Autre exemple, on pourrait aussi parler des lections US o les gens qui pensaient que Trump passerait se sont fait dmonter.

Tu ne peux pas dire qu'il n' y a que lui car on est tous humain et on a tous des biais et des convictions. Ou alors tu es la perfection et la neutralit incarne et l il faut prendre rdv avec le Pape  ::P:

----------


## micka132

> Sauf que l'Ukraine *dfend son territoire*. Et arrte tes conneries 5 minutes : il y a des militaires russes parmis les groupes rebelles pour les former, les quiper et les aider, alors viens pas nous courir sur le haricot avec tes pauvres pro-russes qui se dfendent contre le mchant envahisseur ukrainien, c'est exactement l'inverse. De l'ingrence trangre (de la part de la Russie, dans les zones en guerre).


Ingrence trs certainement, exactement comme en Syrie et en Libye quelques temps avant. Bon alors certes, on est bien plus volu nous autres occidentaux parceque la colonisation c'est has-been! On se contente de vouloir placer les personnes susceptibles de nous apporter docilement tout un tas de contrat.
Ce qui est remarquable c'est que la Russie dment toujours faire de l'intervention au Donbass. Les rumeurs, dans certains cas font offices de vrits, alors que dans d'autres on appelle ca des thories du complot. Va savoir pourquoi...

On notera dans cette affaire la gnrosit des amricains qui financent l'tat Ukrainien* dans ce conflit, pour tout le reste il y a eurocard mastercard. 





> *D'un ct, l'autoproclame Rpublique populaire de Donetsk (DNR) qui a fait scession en 2014. Dans ce territoire ferm aux journalistes, les sparatistes, soutenus de plus en plus ouvertement par Poutine, dlivrent aux habitants un passeport uniquement reconnu par la Russie et ont adopt le rouble russe. De l'autre, les soldats ukrainiens envoys par Kiev sont approvisionns en matriel et en hommes par les Etats-Unis.
> http://www.la-croix.com/Monde/Europe...-19-1200818362

----------


## TallyHo

> Bon alors certes, on est bien plus volu nous autres occidentaux parceque la colonisation c'est has-been!


Je m'insurge contre cette dsinformation qui mrite le tribunal dcodexien ! Ce n'est pas has-been, c'est encore d'actualit. Et nous sommes encore les seuls  avoir ce systme... C'est tellement plus raffin d'affamer plutt que de tuer froidement comme ces infmes buveurs de vodka...

O est le bien ? O est le mal ?

----------


## micka132

> Et nous sommes encore les seuls  avoir ce systme... C'est tellement plus raffin d'affamer plutt que de tuer froidement comme ces infmes buveurs de vodka...


Voila la vrai diffrence! Nous sommes des gens civiliss, on ne peut pas mlanger les torchons et les serviettes.




> O est le bien ? O est le mal ?


En voila un qui n'a pas la tl !

----------


## Ryu2000

Le truc pnible c'est que nos mdias nous prsentent les conflits d'un point de vue trs orient.
Ils nous montrent jamais les Syriens pro Assad et les Ukrainiens pro Russe mme quand ils sont majoritaire.
C'est toujours du point de vue des anti Assad et des anti Russes.

Pour moi les syriens ont raison de dfendre le gouvernement actuel, car l'alternative est pire.
Mme si vous trouver le gouvernement actuel un peu louche, dites vous bien que si les rebelles prennent le pouvoir ce sera 10 fois pire.

Les Ukrainiens ont raison de vouloir se rapprocher de la Russie, en plus la Russie leur fourni du gaz pour pas chre du tout il me semble.
En tout cas c'est le bordel des 2 cts, les anti russe et les pro russes reoivent de l'aide.
Cela dit a fait des annes, que a ne fait plus la une de l'actualit, on en entend plus trop parler je trouve.

Donc si vous voulez les Russes sont des enculs parce qu'ils aident une partie des Ukrainiens.
Mais ce sont quand mme de bien moins gros enculs que les tasuniens.
Parce qu'eux sont les pires sur terre, ils interviennent partout pour semer le chaos.

===
Pour en revenir au vrai sujet.
Jespre que les syriens russiront  virer tous les terroristes et que la paix revienne, parce que a fait un bail que ce pays est en guerre.
Faut dire que les terroristes on beaucoup de gros sponsors.
C'est compliqu de battre des armes de mercenaires qui bnficient d'un gros budget.

Et pour Isral, c'est marrant que ce pays soit ultra islamophobe, mais aide les groupes islamistes...

----------


## virginieh

> Donc si vous voulez les Russes sont des enculs parce qu'ils aident une partie des Ukrainiens.


Il y a une personne sur le forum qui a critil y a pas longtemps que les tats n'intervenaient jamais dans les autres pour autre chose que leur interet. Tu dois vraiment pas t'entendre avec lui, si je retrouve qui c'est je te l'indiquerais.

----------


## Ryu2000

> les tats n'intervenaient jamais dans les autres pour autre chose que leur interet.


Mais a c'est vrai.
C'est compltement dans lintrt de la Russie que l'Ukraine redevienne Russe.
C'est vident...
Avec la Crime c'tait encore pire, parce que a donne accs  un port super important.

Mais c'est peut tre galement dans lintrt des Ukrainiens de redevenir Russes. (ou en tout cas de bien s'entendre)
Dans ce cas l il y a surement moyen d'un arrangement gagnant/gagnant.

Par contre :
- Ce n'est pas dans lintrt des Syriens de perdre Assad
- Ce n'tait pas dans lintrt des Libyens (et de l'intgralit des africains) de perdre Kadhafi
- Ce n'tait pas dans l'intrt des Irakiens de perdre Saddam Hussein

L'alternative est pire.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Tu as la mmoire courte sur les moinssages massifs qu'il y a eu sur ce type de sujet par exemple, parce que certains ont os mettre en doute des attaques chimiques. Ce qui s'est avr exact au final puisqu'on en attribue 3 ou 4 au rgime au lieu d'une douzaine rpertorie je crois. Autre exemple, on pourrait aussi parler des lections US o les gens qui pensaient que Trump passerait se sont fait dmonter.


Tu gnralises un poil, l, vu que dans le mme temps personne ne disait que l'OTAN, c'taient les gentils. Ce qui s'tait dit tournait plus sur du "tous pourris", sauf pour une certaine personne membre du fan club de Poutine et de El Assad.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Mais c'est peut tre galement dans lintrt des Ukrainiens de redevenir Russes. (ou en tout cas de bien s'entendre)


C'est marrant, mais t'as les 2/3 ouest du pays qui semblent tre d'un autre avis.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est marrant, mais t'as les 2/3 ouest du pays qui semblent tre d'un autre avis.


Bon ben dans ce cas tant pis pour eux...
Qu'ils continuent comme a si a leur plait.

Ou alors qu'ils sparent le pays si il y a tant de diffrences que a si bien divis gographiquement.
C'est toujours mieux d'avoir 2 petits trucs qui marche, qu'un gros truc qui marche pas ! (c'est pour a que j'aime pas l'UE d'ailleurs...)

----------


## BenoitM

Ou plutt que de diviser le pays en deux,  les gens peuvent dmnager en Russie s'ils n'aiment pas l'Ukraine et aiment tant la Russie  ::):

----------


## TallyHo

> Tu gnralises un poil, l, vu que dans le mme temps personne ne disait que l'OTAN, c'taient les gentils. Ce qui s'tait dit tournait plus sur du "tous pourris", sauf pour une certaine personne membre du fan club de Poutine et de El Assad.


Pas que... On ne va pas refaire l'histoire du forum mais je me souviens trs bien des "lynchages" en disant que les sources officielles taient sures par exemple. Et j'ai mme dconn avec Saint-Powell et sa fiole magique  ::): 

De toute faon, si on regarde bien... Qui a raison, qui a tord dans le fond ? Ca dpend du point de vue. Et puisqu'on parle de Powell, c'est sans compter ce qu'on apprend aprs et mme des annes aprs. Regarde le Rwanda, a commence  srieusement remonter, il y a BNP (je crois, enfin une banque) qui est mis sur la sellette maintenant.

A l'poque, quelqu'un aurait soutenu que La France a bien rarm l-bas, on l'aurait pris pour un cingl. Bon... L'inverse est vrai aussi, la contestation n'est pas toujours vraie.

Mais ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'il ne faut pas regarder a avec des postures idologiques, sinon on passe  ct de la comprhension  mon avis. Dj que ce genre de conflit est pourri alors si on commence  se mettre des barrires mentales, des -priori, etc... c'est foutu pour cerner le problme (ou essayer du moins).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Qui a raison, qui a tord dans le fond ?


Powell avait tord, il n'y a jamais eu d'arme de destruction massive en Irak.
Les USA ont menti, ils ont utilis un prtexte fallacieux pour instaurer le chaos une fois de plus.

C'est compltement con, c'est comme Isral qui ne veut pas que l'Iran construise des centrales lectriques nuclaires (sous prtexte que l'Iran chercherait  dvelopper une arme nuclaire), alors qu'Isral possde des centaines de bombes atomiques...

Les amricains qui veulent lutter contre les armes chimiques c'est une bonne blague, ils ont utilis massivement des trucs comme l'Agent Orange, le Napalm, etc...
Donc eux on le droit de faire les pires saloperies (2 bombes atomiques sur des civils), parce que c'est les gentils.

----------


## BenoitM

> Pas que... On ne va pas refaire l'histoire du forum mais je me souviens trs bien des "lynchages" en disant que les sources officielles taient sures par exemple. Et j'ai mme dconn avec Saint-Powell et sa fiole magique 
> 
> De toute faon, si on regarde bien... Qui a raison, qui a tord dans le fond ? Ca dpend du point de vue. Et puisqu'on parle de Powell, c'est sans compter ce qu'on apprend aprs et mme des annes aprs. Regarde le Rwanda, a commence  srieusement remonter, il y a BNP (je crois, enfin une banque) qui est mis sur la sellette maintenant.
> 
> A l'poque, quelqu'un aurait soutenu que La France a bien rarm l-bas, on l'aurait pris pour un cingl. Bon... L'inverse est vrai aussi, la contestation n'est pas toujours vraie.
> 
> Mais ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'il ne faut pas regarder a avec des postures idologiques, sinon on passe  ct de la comprhension  mon avis. Dj que ce genre de conflit est pourri alors si on commence  se mettre des barrires mentales, des -priori, etc... c'est foutu pour cerner le problme (ou essayer du moins).


Tu es sur que tu t'informes bien avec les merdemedias? 

Parce que personne n'a jamais cru  l'anthrax de Powell.

personne n'a jamais dit que la France tait sans reproche dans le conflit rwandais

tiens Ruy qui dcouvre la gopolitique  ::roll::

----------


## Zirak

> Pas que... On ne va pas refaire l'histoire du forum mais je me souviens trs bien des "lynchages" en disant que les sources officielles taient sures par exemple. Et j'ai mme dconn avec Saint-Powell et sa fiole magique 
> 
> De toute faon, si on regarde bien... Qui a raison, qui a tord dans le fond ? Ca dpend du point de vue. Et puisqu'on parle de Powell, c'est sans compter ce qu'on apprend aprs et mme des annes aprs. Regarde le Rwanda, a commence  srieusement remonter, il y a BNP (je crois, enfin une banque) qui est mis sur la sellette maintenant.
> 
> A l'poque, quelqu'un aurait soutenu que La France a bien rarm l-bas, on l'aurait pris pour un cingl. Bon... L'inverse est vrai aussi, la contestation n'est pas toujours vraie.
> 
> Mais ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'il ne faut pas regarder a avec des postures idologiques, sinon on passe  ct de la comprhension  mon avis. Dj que ce genre de conflit est pourri alors si on commence  se mettre des barrires mentales, des -priori, etc... c'est foutu pour cerner le problme (ou essayer du moins).


Mais encore une fois, a doit tre fait des *deux* cts !

Bien sr que certains groupes armes en Syrie ne sont pas des saints, qu'il y a eu des conneries de dites sur Assad, et tu le rappelle toi-mme, finalement, il n'a peut-tre utilis les armes chimiques "que" 4 ou 5 fois au lieu des 12 qu'on lui prte.

Alors ok, les gouvernements occidentaux ont chargs la mule sur Assad, a tout le monde le sait dj, mais quand on* vient nous raconter qu'Assad est un saint qui aime son peuple et qu'il n'a *jamais* utilis les armes chimiques, et que ce n'est qu'une pauvre tte de turc syrien, et que ce ne sont que de mchants rebelles qui en fait ne sont tous que des terroristes de Daesh / Al-Nostra, qui veulent renverser le gentil gouvernement lgitimement en place (lgitimement en place aprs un coup d'tat lul ?), y'a pas de posture idologique l ?  

Encore une fois, ce n'est pas parce que l'on vient contredire quelqu'un* quand il dit qu'Assad est un gentil bisounours, que l'on pense forcment qu'Assad est le diable et nous / les USA des gentils qui vont sauver le monde (et c'est valable pour Poutine, pour l'UE, etc.).

On est beaucoup plus nuanc que tu ne le pense, et surtout plus que ceux qui viennent raconter ce genre de trucs.


*Toute ressemblance avec une personne existante ou ayant exist serait purement fortuite.  ::aie:: 

Haut-fait "poster un message sans personnaliser le dbat" accompli !

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Mais ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'il ne faut pas regarder a avec des postures idologiques, sinon on passe  ct de la comprhension  mon avis. Dj que ce genre de conflit est pourri alors si on commence  se mettre des barrires mentales, des -priori, etc... c'est foutu pour cerner le problme (ou essayer du moins).


Il y a tellement d'intervenants extrieurs, tellement d'intrts conflictuels,  tous les niveaux, que c'est un vrai panier de crabes. Les rebelles font des trucs pas propre, Assad fait des trucs pas propre, l'EI fait des trucs franchement crades, les Russes font des trucs pas propres, l'OTAN fait des trucs pas propres, les dizaines de groupes plus ou moins indpendants venus des pays voisins (qui ne roulent que pour eux) font des trucs pas propres, ...

Mais trangement dans la discussion, je n'ai vu qu'une seule personne affirmer qu'il y avait un "gentil", et ce gentil, ce n'tait pas l'OTAN.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Tu es sur que tu t'informes bien avec les merdemedias? 
> 
> Parce que personne n'a jamais cru  l'anthrax de Powell.
> 
> personne n'a jamais dit que la France tait sans reproche dans le conflit rwandais
> 
> tiens Ruy qui dcouvre la gopolitique


Erreur : 90% des amricains ont cru  l'affaire de l'anthrax de Powell.
Les anglais un peu moins car ce grand humaniste de Tony Blair s'est fait attraper avec son faux document sur les armes irakiennes.
Et ils taient dj assez sceptiques aprs le "suicide" de l'expert en armement David Kelly. Si le MI6 se met  assassiner des ressortissants britanniques dans leur propre pays, o va t'on ?

En ce qui concerne le Rwanda :
Le Tribunal Pnal International pour le Rwanda avait accs  tous les documents  Kigali et tous les tmoignages, et n'a pas mis en cause la France en tant que telle. Mais je puis me tromper sur ce point.

Les habituels porteurs de valises (Ancel, Dallaire, Saint Exupry, Survie) nous ressortent le mme couplet depuis 22 ans sur la complicit de la France dans le gnocide rwandais, mais sans fournir la moindre preuve. Voir pire.
Mais ils ne parlent pas du fait que Paul Kagam a fait assassiner son prdcesseur, selon plusieurs tmoins dont le propre chef des renseignements du sieur Kagam, monsieur Patrick Karegeya (lui mme retrouv mort dans un htel  Johannesbourg).

Oui, la France n'aurait pas du laisser la responsabilit de la scurit du pays  l'ONU, et dpcher 50,000 hommes sur place aprs l'attentat... ce qui tait matriellement impossible. Ils auraient stopps les massacres, repousss le FPR, et sauv les hutus modrs qui auraient repris les reines du pouvoir. Enfin avec des si.
Mais le pouvoir est incapable de prendre une dcision  Paris, Mitterrand est malade et on se complait encore dans une neutralit malsaine, comme en Yougoslavie.

Pourquoi la Belgique a-t'elle rapatri ses casques bleus juste aprs le dclenchement du gnocide ?

----------


## BenoitM

> Erreur : 90% des amricains ont cru  l'affaire de l'anthrax de Powell.


Euh ici on parle de la politique Franaise et des mdias Franais.
Perso je n'ai aucune connaissance de ce qui s'est dit  l'poque dans les mdias amricains...

De plus que 90% des amricains ont cru  l'affaire de l'anthrax ne veut pas dire que les mdias y ont cru ou pas...
De nombreux mdias ont critiqu Trump c'est pas pour ca qu'il n'a pas convaincu une partie de l'lecteur amricains
(nombreux mdias ne veut pas dire tout les mdias)




> En ce qui concerne le Rwanda :
> ...


Euh je n'ai pas parl de complicit...
Il y a une large marge entre jouer un rle, commettre des erreurs, prendre de mauvaises dcisions et complicit...  ::weird:: 
Je crois que nuance est un mot que vous devriez tudier.

Pour la Belgique  cause du meurtre de dix para

----------


## ddoumeche

> Euh ici on parle de la politique Franaise et des mdias Franais.
> Perso je n'ai aucune connaissance de ce qui s'est dit  l'poque dans les mdias amricains...
> 
> De plus que 90% des amricains ont cru  l'affaire de l'anthrax ne veut pas dire que les mdias y ont cru ou pas...
> De nombreux mdias ont critiqu Trump c'est pas pour ca qu'il n'a pas convaincu une partie de l'lecteur amricains
> (nombreux mdias ne veut pas dire tout les mdias)


Admettons. A part sur la partie des mdias amricains: ce sont eux qui ont vendu l'histoire  la population, pas l'inverse.




> Euh je n'ai pas parl de complicit...
> Il y a une large marge entre jouer un rle, commettre des erreurs, prendre de mauvaises dcisions et complicit... 
> Je crois que nuance est un mot que vous devriez tudier.
> 
> Pour la Belgique  cause du meurtre de dix para


Donc en rapatriant ses forces, la Belgique se rend complice du gnocide par passivit au mme titre que le reste de la communaut internationale, dont la France, non ?
Ou alors concrtement que nous reproche t'on ?

----------


## TallyHo

> Ou alors concrtement que nous reproche t'on ?


D'avoir arm les gnocidaires :




> Un ancien officier de larme de terre affirme, jeudi, sur franceinfo, que ses suprieurs lui ont clairement demand de "livrer des armes aux gnocidaires dans les camps de rfugis".
> 
> http://www.francetvinfo.fr/monde/afr...e_2260857.html


Il y aurait aussi BNP qui serait impliqu, surement par rapport au financement, mais je n'ai pas eu le temps de me renseigner plus que a.

----------


## ddoumeche

> D'avoir arm les gnocidaires :


Bien mais que monsieur de Saint-Exupry ne produit-il pas de preuves ? Ce haut fonctionnaire dont il parle n'a pas de smartphone pour photographier ledits documents ? A-t'il un nom ?




> Un ancien officier de larme de terre affirme, jeudi, sur franceinfo, que ses suprieurs lui ont clairement demand de "livrer des armes aux gnocidaires dans les camps de rfugis".
> 
> http://www.francetvinfo.fr/monde/afr...e_2260857.html
> 
> 
> Il y aurait aussi BNP qui serait impliqu, surement par rapport au financement, mais je n'ai pas eu le temps de me renseigner plus que a.


Cet ancien officier de larme de terre, Guillaume Ancel, affirme aussi avoir t missionn pour bombarder le FPR par hlicoptre, avoir guid un chasseur-bombardier contre eux... ce type c'est Rambo.
Il affirme aussi que les franais devaient reprendre Kigali... avec 3000 hommes contre les 80.000 du FPR ? Aprs avoir laisser tomber les FAR depuis 2 mois ?
C'est peu crdible, et en tout tat de cause aucun de ces points n'a t ralis.

Bizarrement tout tombe en mme temps avec l'arrive de Macron.. et les lections prsidentielles au Rwanda. Serait-ce parce que la situation politique & financire du Rwanda devient critique depuis son expulsion du Zare, et son lchage par les amricains ? Il faut dire que monsieur Kagam ne s'est pas fait que des amis avec la guerre du Congo.

----------


## TallyHo

Pour l'instant, on en est qu'au stade des plaintes, il va y avoir une enqute je suppose. Donc on verra les lments qui seront dvoils.

----------


## ddoumeche

Cela fait 22 ans que les associations dposent des plaintes.

Que ne sont-elles pas occup pas de la guerre du Congo qui fit 6 millions de morts ? Rponse, Kigali ne subventionne pas tout le monde.

----------


## Ryu2000

Bonne nouvelle :
Macron: Paris ninsiste plus sur le dpart dAssad mais prnera la lutte antiterroriste



> voquant la crise syrienne dans son entretien avec le chef dtat amricain, le Prsident franais Emmanuel Macron a dclar que la destitution de Bachar al-Assad ne faisait pas partie de la politique de Paris et quil faudrait se concentrer sur la lutte antiterroriste.


Parce qu' un moment des politiciens franais voulaient absolument qu'Assad quitte le pouvoir.
Mais l a semble se concentrer contre le terrorisme, donc c'est mieux.

Aprs, entre ce qu'ils disent et ce qu'ils font...

----------


## Ryu2000

Moi j'aurai fais pareil :



> Syrie: Trump suspend un programme de soutien aux rebelles
> La CIA a dcid de mettre fin  son programme de soutien aux rebelles syriens qui combattent le prsident syrien Bachar al-Assad, a annonc aujourd'hui le Washington Post.


Parce qu'on n'a pas  intervenir dans les histoires des autres pays !
Il y a mieux a faire comme investissement que de financer des gens qui essaient de renverser un pouvoir en place... (faut faire des conomies)

En plus le projet des rebelles n'est pas cool du tout.
Sous Assad la Syrie est laque, les minorits religieuses sont protgs, ce qui ne serait plus le cas si les rebelles taient au pouvoir.

Les rebelles sont plutt du ct des terroristes puisque les deux sont des intgristes religieux qui combattent le gouvernement Syrien.
Des armes destins aux rebelles se retrouvent souvent dans les mains des terroristes...

----------


## Ryu2000

Isral en rien a foutre des cessez le feu :
Damas accuse Isral d'avoir frapp un site militaire sur son territoire



> L'opration isralienne, si elle a bien eu lieu, est *la premire du genre depuis que Moscou et Washington ont annonc le 8 juillet dernier un accord de cessez-le-feu pour le sud de la Syrie*. Ce texte a aussitt t vivement critiqu par les dirigeants israliens, qui reprochent  ses auteurs de n'avoir tenu aucun compte de leurs proccupations pourtant maintes fois raffirmes. L'tat hbreu redoute tout particulirement de voir l'Iran et le Hezbollah s'implanter durablement sur le sol syrien aprs la fin des combats. Benyamin Ntanyahou s'est rcemment rendu  Sotchi pour dire  Vladimir Poutine que son pays n'accepterait pas de voir sa scurit ainsi menace. Nous ferons tout ce qui est ncessaire pour protger la scurit d'Isral, a-t-il dclar  la veille de ce dplacement.


C'est marrant de voir comme Isral veut voir des terroristes en Syrie.
Lancien directeur du Mossad avoue quIsral soigne les terroristes dal nosra
_Il y a eu des rapports tablissant quIsral traite des combattants rebelles syriens blesss dans des hpitaux  la frontire, y compris des combattants du front Nosra, qui est bien sr la branche syrienne dal-Qada._

----------


## Zirak

> L'opration isralienne, *si elle a bien eu lieu*,


Et a tu ne le surligne pas ? Est-ce que tu as vu cette phrase au moins ? Tu comprends son sens ?

Donc quand c'est sur Bashar, c'est forcment de la fausse propagande, mais quand a concerne Isral, le journaliste a beau employer le conditionnel, pour toi c'est forcment vrai ?

Tiens c'est marrant, y'a plus ton copain dfenseur de la veuve et de l'orphelin pour venir nous parler d'objectivit pour avoir des dbats sains lul  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et a tu ne le surligne pas ?


Non mais j'ai choisi de le comprendre dans la citation.
Peut tre que Damas accuse les mauvaises personnes, on connatra ventuellement la vrit un jour...

Dans cet article il y a plus de conviction :
Syrie: Isral mne des raids ariens sur une infrastructure militaire
_L'arme isralienne a men ce jeudi des raids ariens dans l'ouest de la Syrie, rgion o le rgime est accus de dvelopper du gaz sarin.  

"Des avions de guerre israliens ont tir  02h42 des missiles depuis l'espace arien libanais, ciblant une de nos positions militaires  proximit de Mesyaf, et ont provoqu des dgts matriels et la mort de deux membres du site", a affirm l'arme syrienne dans un communiqu._ 

Il y a beaucoup plus d'incertitude dans ce titre d'article (en mme temps c'est un mdia Isralien) :
Syrie: *attaque prsume d'Isral* contre un centre d'armes chimiques
Par contre il y a de la certitude sur le fait que des armes chimiques taient dveloppes :



> L'arme syrienne a menac Isral de srieuses rpercussions aprs des frappes ariennes sur *un centre de dveloppement d'armes chimiques*  l'est de Hama en Syrie, dans la nuit de mercredi  jeudi, attribues  Isral, au cours desquelles deux soldats syriens ont trouv la mort.


Admettons qu'Isral ait rellement bombard la Syrie :
Les Israliens sont les spcialistes des attaques sous faux drapeaux, donc ils arriveront probablement  faire croire qu'ils sont innocent.

Si par contre ce n'est pas Isral :
Qui a bombard la Syrie ?
A qui d'autre qu'Isral profite le crime ?

Isral a besoin de faire croire qu'ils sont menac pour justifier la guerre et l'expansion. (ils essaient mme de faire croire que l'Iran est une menace...)

===
Que la Syrie dveloppe des armes chimiques a ne tient pas debout une seconde...
Ce serait le projet le plus contre productif de l'histoire.

----------


## Zirak

> snip


Bon dsol je craque, tant pis si je me refais bannir (ce qui serait une fois de plus injuste, puisque rcemment, un modrateur a dit que tu avais t berc trop prs du mur sans que son message ne soit modr), mais je suis oblig de le dire de faon assez crue, mais en essayant de rester poli, mais c'est juste pour que tu comprennes le sens des mots que je vais employer :

tu es probablement le mec le plus dbile que la cration ait jamais connu, mais au moins, tu es la preuve vivante que beaucoup de chose dans le corps humain se font de faon "automatique", comme respirer par exemple, car je ne suis pas sr que ton cerveau arriverait  faire fonctionner tes poumons, en mme temps que tu lis / cris quelque chose...

----------


## Ryu2000

Non mais l on ne sait pas quel point prcisment tu critiques...
Donc c'est chiant, tu devrais essayer de faire mieux que a  ::P:

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Non mais l on ne sait pas quel point prcisment tu critiques...
> Donc c'est chiant, tu devrais essayer de faire mieux que a


@Zirak : Et il confirme...  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

Je respecte juste la charte.

Mais srieusement, dans mon prcdent message, qu'est-ce que vous trouvez de si con prcisment ?
Il faut argumenter en principe.

----------


## Zirak

> Il faut argumenter en principe.


Et du coup c'est quand que tu commences  le faire ?  ::aie:: 

Ce qui est con dans ton message prcdent ? 

Je dirais  peu prs tout, comme dans tous tes messages... 

La partisanerie et le manque d'objectivit qui va avec.
Une mauvaise foi qui dborde de partout.
Aucune argumentation.
Des hors-sujets, des amalgames, des lapalissades et des gnralisations  n'en plus finir.
Une rflexion moins avance qu'un enfant de 2 ans.
Des problmes de lecture, d'criture, et de comprhension.
etc. etc.

Faut vraiment que je continue la liste ? 

Je pourrais te dire ce qui ne va pas point par point dans ton message, mais quand je le fais, je me fais engueuler car je fais des citations lignes  lignes, par ton copain le demi-dieu. 

Si on t'avait mis un taquet sur le dessus de la tte  chaque fois que tu avais dit une nerie, tu aurais le crne qui te ressortirait par le rectum depuis dj un moment...


Si au moins tu faisais des efforts, je me dirais que bon, voil, tu pars de loin mais tu veux arranger a, moi le premier, y'a pleins de sujets auxquels je ne connais rien, mais vu que tu persistes dans ta faon de faire, soit tu le fais exprs et donc tu es juste un gros troll (que je ne peux dcrire qu'avec des mots grossiers), soit tu ne fais pas exprs, et hlas, a devient encore plus inquitant...

----------


## Charvalos

> Si on t'avait mis un taquet sur le dessus de la tte  chaque fois que tu avais dit une nerie, tu aurais le crne qui te ressortirait par le rectum depuis dj un moment...


Alors celle-l, je vais l'encadrer.  ::aie::

----------


## Grogro

> Et du coup c'est quand que tu commences  le faire ? 
> 
> Ce qui est con dans ton message prcdent ? 
> 
> Je dirais  peu prs tout, comme dans tous tes messages... 
> 
> La partisanerie et le manque d'objectivit qui va avec.
> Une mauvaise foi qui dborde de partout.
> Aucune argumentation.
> ...


Tu sais que cela fait bien six mois qu'un certain nombre de participants, dont j'ai fait partie, lui dise la mme chose, presque  chacun de ses posts, et qu'il n'a jamais tenu compte de la moindre remarque ni fourni le moindre effort d'argumentation. 

Donc... je vais me rpter, mais j'aime me rpter, encore une fois : il existe une fonction "ignore" sur le forum. Utilise-la  bon escient contre notre ami le neuneu.

----------


## Ryu2000

> La partisanerie et le manque d'objectivit qui va avec.
> Une mauvaise foi qui dborde de partout.


C'est pour l'quilibre, comme tout le monde est anti Assad et pro Isral, il faut bien montrer le point de vue oppos.
Si l'on regarde un problme que sous un angle on ne voit pas l'ensemble.
Il faut prendre du recul.

On le connait bien assez le point de vue d'Isral...

Donc l Isral a surement bombard la Syrie, alors qu'il y avait un cess le feu.
Jusqu' l vous tes d'accord ?

Je ne crois pas une seule seconde que des armes chimiques taient dvelopp dans ce btiment.
Parce que le gouvernement Syrien sait que les armes chimiques sont devenu une ligne  ne pas dpasser. (qui pourrait justifier une grosse intervention militaire)
De plus l'utilisation d'arme chimique pourrait toucher le peuple et l'arme, ce ne serait donc pas du tout dans lintrt de la Syrie.

Par contre les rebelles ont utilis des armes chimiques :
Syrie : les rebelles auraient utilis des armes chimiques selon l'ONU

En plus il y a un gros 2 poids 2 mesures, c'est un peu comme les USA qui critiquent les pays qui cherchent  dvelopper une arme nuclaire.
Alors que les USA sont les seuls  avoir utiliser la bombe atomique sur des civils ( 2 reprises).

Du coup pour Isral c'est la mme chose, ce pays possde normment d'armes nuclaires et d'autres armes interdites :
Isral reconnat avoir utilis du phosphore blanc  Gaza

L le calme semblait revenir en Syrie, et c'est surement Isral qui est venu remettre de l'huile sur le feu.

----------


## Zirak

> C'est pour l'quilibre, comme tout le monde est anti Assad et pro Isral, il faut bien montrer le point de vue oppos.
> Si l'on regarde un problme que sous un angle on ne voit pas l'ensemble.
> Il faut prendre du recul.


Sauf que tu ne prends pas du recul, tu racontes des conneries bases sur rien, juste pour "dfendre le ct adverse".

Oui donc tu es un troll, point barre.

Si tu veux dfendre Assad, fait le avec des faits rels, vrifiables, et sourcs, pas juste  partir de tes opinions pleins d'-priori. 

La actuellement tu n'quilibre rien, tu passe juste pour un idiot, et tu fais plus de mal que de bien aux causes que tu essais de dfendre.





> Donc l Isral a surement bombard la Syrie, alors qu'il y avait un cess le feu.
> Jusqu' l vous tes d'accord ?


Non. Dans l'article que TU cites, il est crit : 




> L'opration isralienne, *si elle a bien eu lieu*


Donc dj, on n'est mme pas sr qu'il y ait eu un bombardement, et si il y en eu un, encore faudra-t-il prouver que c'est un coup d'Isral. 

En partant du fait que tu es sr qu'Isral a bombard, tu es celui qui fonce dans le tas sans prendre de recul ni vrifier tes sources (sachant que mme ta source emploie le conditionnel et n'est pas sr d'elle).




> Je ne crois pas une seule seconde que des armes chimiques taient dvelopp dans ce btiment.
> Parce que le gouvernement Syrien sait que les armes chimiques sont devenu une ligne  ne pas dpasser. (qui pourrait justifier une grosse intervention militaire)
> *De plus l'utilisation d'arme chimique pourrait toucher le peuple et l'arme, ce ne serait donc pas du tout dans lintrt de la Syrie.*


Tu crois bien ce que tu veux, la par contre c'est ton droit, mais sans preuves d'un ct ou de l'autre, tu ne peux pas affirmer que ce que tu dis est la vrit. 

"De plus", Assad a dj utilis les armes chimiques, au moins 2 fois, pas seulement les rebelles, mme TallyHo te l'avait dit que cela avait t prouv....





> En plus il y a un gros 2 poids 2 mesures, c'est un peu comme les USA qui critiquent les pays qui cherchent  dvelopper une arme nuclaire.
> Alors que les USA sont les seuls  avoir utiliser la bombe atomique sur des civils ( 2 reprises).


La encore, tu mlanges tout. 

Dj d'une part, tu ne peux pas ternellement juger un pays pour des trucs qui ont eu lieu il y a bientt 70 ans.

Et d'autre part, justement, on a vu  cause des USA, la catastrophe que pourrait tre une guerre nuclaire, donc oui, je pense que ce n'est pas plus mal de limiter les pays possdant ce genre d'arme (et ceux en ayant dj devrait les dtruire). Laisser tout le monde en fabriquer, c'est le meilleur moyen pour que cela finisse en couilles. 

Tu parles souvent des terroristes, et bien imagine, plus tu as de pays qui fabriquent des armes nuclaires, plus tu as de chances que les terroristes en rcuprent.  :;):  





> L le calme semblait revenir en Syrie, et c'est surement Isral qui est venu remettre de l'huile sur le feu.


Peut-tre que oui, peut-tre que non, pour l'instant on n'en sait rien.

Toi qui voit des conspirations et des complots partout, d'ailleurs qu'est-ce qui te dit que ce n'est pas un false flag organis par un autre pays ?  

C'est une autre parfait exemple de ton manque d'objectivit, avec toi, c'est toujours dans le mme sens, toujours les mmes qui mentent, toujours les mmes qui sont de pauvres victimes (et puis pas de bol,  chaque fois a tombe que sur des mecs qui dirigent des dictatures, les pauvres), la propagande qui va toujours que dans un sens etc...

Tu dis qu'il faut prendre du recul, que tout n'est pas noir ou blanc, alors que tu n'as aucune nuance dans tes propos... 

Tu dis qu'il faut argumenter, mais tu ne lis pas / vrifies pas les arguments / liens que l'on te donne, avec toi ce n'est jamais "grave" ou "important", alors que si justement.



@Grogro : il est dj dans ma blacklist, de mme que TallyHo (et ils ne devraient pas tarder  tre rejoints par un ou deux autres), mais bon, comme Ryu reprsente  lui seul environ 90% des messages (suffit mme de voir certains fils o l'on a une succession de messages seulement de sa part), au final, je finis quand mme par les lire, alors je me retiens la plupart du temps mais des fois, le surplus de conneries dbites me fait craquer. 

Et je sais que plusieurs lui ont dj dit tout a, moi le premier, aprs tout, avec Jon et BenoitM, nous sommes ceux qui dirigent la meute !

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et je sais que plusieurs lui ont dj dit tout a, moi le premier, aprs tout, avec Jon et BenoitM, nous sommes ceux qui dirigent la meute !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Peut-tre que oui, peut-tre que non, pour l'instant on n'en sait rien.


En faite a dpend des sources :
Yadlin : avec la frappe en Syrie, Isral fait valoir ses lignes rouges



> Lattaque envoie trois messages importants , a-t-il poursuivi. Dabord, qu  Isral ne permettra pas la production darmes stratgiques , ensuite qu  Isral compte faire appliquer le respect de ses lignes rouges, malgr le fait que les grandes puissances les ignorent , et enfin que  la prsence de la dfense arienne russe nempche pas les frappes ariennes attribues  Isral.


Bon aprs c'est un peu : "Isral  bombard, ou peut tre pas, mais en tout cas Isral envoie 3 messages avec cette attaque".
L il dit que c'est peut tre pas Isral :



> Un ancien directeur des renseignements militaires israliens a dclar jeudi que la frappe nocturne, mene contre une installation darmes chimiques syriennes et qui a t *attribue*  Isral, envoyait un message aux puissances mondiales : le pays compte faire respecter ses lignes rouges quand il sagit de sa scurit.


C'est comme l'article cit :
Syrie : raids israliens sur une infrastructure militaire



> *Des raids ariens israliens mens avant laube* contre une infrastructure militaire ont fait deux morts jeudi dans louest de la Syrie, rgion o le rgime est accus de dvelopper des armes chimiques, a rapport larme syrienne.


Laviation isralienne frappe un site stratgique syrien



> Laviation isralienne a frapp, dans la nuit du mercredi 6 au jeudi 7 septembre, un site militaire syrien stratgique, prs de la ville de Masyaf, dans la province de Hama (ouest).


On sait pas trop, mais a ne surprendrait personne que ce soit eux...

Comme dit BHL, en parlant des rebellions et des "rvolutions" islamiques : "C'est bon pour Isral" :






> Si tu veux dfendre Assad, fait le avec des faits rels, vrifiables, et sourcs, pas juste  partir de tes opinions pleins d'-priori.


Non mais en fait c'est pas mes opinions, a vient rellement de personne qui ont tudi le sujet.
Bon aprs j'ai pas pris de nouvelles depuis trs longtemps et j'explique mal.
Mais en spcialiste de la Syrie, il y a des gars comme Thierry Meyssan, donc si je cite des gens comme lui, vous allez l'ignorer et dire que c'est de la merde...

Si vous voulez j'ai pas envie que ce qui c'est pass en Libye arrive en Syrie.
Et pour le moment c'est Assad qui peut l'empcher.

Bref, je voulais juste dire que la Syrie a t bombard et que c'est probablement Isral.
Personne ne peut le nier.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Bref, je voulais juste dire que la Syrie a t bombard et que c'est probablement Isral.
> Personne ne peut le nier.


Tu te rends compte de l'ineptie de ce propos ou pas ? Et c'est comme a sur plein de posts. Tu dis que quelque chose est probable (jusque l tout va bien) et tu enchanes en disant que c'est irrfutable (on est pass du probable  l'avr) ...

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est une probabilit irrfutable, je ne vois pas le problme. (aprs on pourra "ah ben non en fait c'tait pas Isral", mais pour le moment nous sommes dans l'expectative)
On ne peut pas contredire que c'est peut tre Isral, pour le moment. (vu qu'il manque de preuve ou d'aveux...)

Ouais bon ok c'est mal dit... (c'est un oxymore)

Sinon, puisqu'on parle de la Syrie et d'Isral :
Isral met en garde l'Iran et la Syrie



> Le ministre de la Dfense d'Isral Avigdor Lieberman a lanc un avertissement voil  la Syrie voisine et  l'Iran aujourd'hui, *sans confirmer ni dmentir les accusations du pouvoir syrien sur des raids ariens israliens contre l'une de ses infrastructures militaires*.
> (...)
> "Nous sommes dtermins  empcher nos ennemis de porter atteinte, ou mme de crer une occasion pour porter atteinte,  la scurit des citoyens d'Isral", a dclar M. Lieberman dans des dclarations diffuses  la tlvision isralienne.


Le gouvernement Isralien est paranoaque, les israliens pensent que tout le monde souhaite les dtruire...
Alors que la Syrie et ses allis essaient juste de faire revenir la paix en Syrie.
La Syrie se dfend elle n'attaque pas...

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Bon aprs j'ai pas pris de nouvelles depuis trs longtemps et j'explique mal.


Alors pourquoi tu n'arrtes pas de continuer de poster des trucs hors sujet ou uniquement bass sur des opinions, et avec une argumentation bordlique et tellement pleine de trous qu'on dirait de l'emmental ? Arrte toi l par piti, tu dessers plus ta cause qu'autre chose.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Arrte toi l par piti, tu dessers plus ta cause qu'autre chose.


Ouais ok, je n'crirai pas de gros message, sans m'tre bien renseign avant, afin de pouvoir apporter un maximum d'lments.

C'est juste que a ma nerv de voir que la Syrie se faisant encore bombarder. (pendant un cessez-le-feu)
C'est extrmement frustrant,  chaque fois tu te dis que les conflits semblent tre termin, que la situation va redevenir paisible et non...

----------


## Jipt

> C'est extrmement frustrant,  chaque fois tu te dis que les conflits semblent tre termin, que la situation va redevenir paisible et non...


Ben oui, faut savoir ce qu'on veut ! 
Y en a qui fabriquent des super-bombinettes, y en a d'autres qui les vendent un paquet de pognon, faut bien que d'autres encore les utilisent, et tant pis si ceux au bout de la chane se les prennent en pleine poire, c'est juste un dgt collatral du bizness en marche.

Alors oui, pour viter a les bombinettes pourraient tre largues en pleine mer, mais a n'aurait pas le mme effet : l y a toutes les entreprises du BTP qui sont dans les starting-blocks en se frottant les mains.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Y en a qui fabriquent des super-bombinettes, y en a d'autres qui les vendent


a me rappelle le film "Canadian Bacon" de Michael Moore, avec John Candy (Rasta Rocket), comme la guerre froide est termin, on fabrique moins d'armes aux USA, du coup beaucoup d'ouvriers se retrouvent au chmage, certains se suicident, par consquent les USA ont besoin d'une nouvelle guerre pour relancer l'conomie et pour amliorer la cote de popularit du prsident, alors ils dcident d'attaquer le Canada.

Mais je ne vois pas le rapport avec la Syrie.
Parce qu' la base il y avait le gouvernement Syrien d'un ct, les rebelles et les terroristes de l'autres, le peuple au milieu.
Les terroristes taient bien arm, donc a faisait peut tre tourner le commerce, mais aujourd'hui les terroristes ont recul.

En perte de vitesse en Irak et en Syrie, l'EI se replie dans le dsert

En parlant de l'EI :
L'arme russe affirme avoir tu d'importants chefs de l'EI



> L'arme russe a affirm vendredi avoir tu plusieurs responsables de l'organisation Etat islamique (EI) lors de l'offensive de Deir Ezzor, en Syrie, dont l'ancien chef des forces spciales tadjikes prsent comme le "ministre de la Guerre" des jihadistes et l'"mir" de cette ville stratgique.

----------


## Zirak

> Mais je ne vois pas le rapport avec la Syrie.
> Parce qu' la base il y avait le gouvernement Syrien d'un ct, les rebelles et les terroristes de l'autres, le peuple au milieu.


Le rapport et la o veut en venir Jipt, c'est que si on ne veut plus que les peuples souffrent, il faudrait peut-tre commencer par arrter d'tre un des plus gros fabriquant / vendeur d'armes...





> En parlant de l'EI :
> L'arme russe affirme avoir tu d'importants chefs de l'EI


Ah bah si l'arme russe le dit alors...




> Cette frappe a t dcide sur la base d'un renseignement obtenu par le renseignement russe selon lequel des commandants de l'EI devaient tenir une runion prs de Deir Ezzor pour voquer l'avance de l'arme syrienne dans la rgion, *a prcis le ministre dans un communiqu publi sur Facebook.*


Fakenews ! Les russes n'ont pas et n'ont pas le droit d'utiliser Facebook, cet outil malfique de l'imprialisme amricain ! 

Srieusement, on en est rendu l, avoir des ministres de pays les plus puissants du monde qui font des communiqus via Facebook ? Y'a pas plus crdible comme source ?  





> "Environ 40 combattants de l'EI ont t tus" par cette frappe dont "quatre chefs influents", a-t-il indiqu, disant s'appuyer sur des *"informations confirmes"*.


Confirmes par qui, mystre ! Surement le voisin du cousin du chien de ma voisine.





> Parmi eux se trouvent "l'mir de Deir Ezzor, Abou Mohammed al-Chemali" ainsi que "le +ministre de la Guerre+ de l'EI *Goulmourod Halimov (qui) tait prsent  cette rencontre et a t mortellement bless"*, selon la mme source.
> 
> Ex-commandant des forces spciales de la police du Tadjikistan, le colonel Goulmourod Halimov avait disparu en avril 2015 et avait annonc le mois suivant avoir rejoint l'EI en Syrie.
> Washington offrait trois millions de dollars pour la capture de ce tireur d'lite confirm, qui a suivi entre 2003 et 2014 cinq stages d'entranement aux Etats-Unis et au Tadjikistan. *Sa mort avait dj t annonce  plusieurs reprises fois depuis sa dfection.*
> 
> *Le ministre tadjik de l'Intrieur a indiqu  l'AFP "ne pas avoir encore d'information" sur la mort de Goulmourod Halimov.*


Donc les russes sont sr d'avoir tu un mec qui est dj mort X fois alors le ministre du pays o a eu lieu le bombardement n'est pas capable de confirmer ?  ::ptdr:: 






> En juin, l'arme *ruse* avait annonc avoir "selon une forte probabilit" tu le chef de l'EI, Abou Bakr al-Baghdadi, mais un haut responsable militaire amricain a rcemment estim qu'il tait probablement en vie.


Une petite faute dans l'article pour Jipt, et accessoirement, des annonces de l'arme russe souvent au conditionnel et pas toujours fiables. 

Bref,  mon avis, c'est encore bien tt pour crier victoire...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le rapport et la o veut en venir Jipt, c'est que si on ne veut plus que les peuples souffrent, il faudrait peut-tre commencer par arrter d'tre un des plus gros fabriquant / vendeur d'armes...


Non mais l il n'y probablement aucun lien avec la France.
Bon aprs c'est thoriquement possible que ce soit un avion que la France ait vendu, mais c'est peu probable.
Cela dit c'est vrai que la France a livr des armes aux rebelles ds 2012...
Les terroristes avaient galement beaucoup de soutient.

a va la France vend moins d'arme :
La France sort du podium des exportateurs d'armes
Vu qu'elle ne respecte pas toujours ses contrats...
D'ailleurs a donne une trs mauvaise image de ne pas respecter les livraisons...




> Ah bah si l'arme russe le dit alors...


Elle n'est pas moins crdible que n'importe quelle autre arme.




> Bref,  mon avis, c'est encore bien tt pour crier victoire...


Ils n'ont pas cri victoire, ils pensent que 4 chefs influents ont t tu.

Bon sinon l'arme Syrienne a repouss les terroristes (5 Septembre):
Larme rgulire syrienne annonce une victoire dcisive contre lEtat islamique



> Larme de Bachar el-Assad a bris le sige de prs de trois ans impos par les djihadistes  Deir Ez-Zor, dans lest du pays: ctait la dernire province encore sous le contrle de lEI en Syrie. Une victoire majeure, emporte avec les Russes


C'tait la dernire province au mains des djihadistes si j'ai bien compris.

----------


## Zirak

> Non mais l il n'y probablement aucun lien avec la France.
> Bon aprs c'est thoriquement possible que ce soit un avion que la France ait vendu, mais c'est peu probable.
> Cela dit c'est vrai que la France a livr des armes aux rebelles ds 2012...
> Les terroristes avaient galement beaucoup de soutient.


Je ne dis pas que dans le cas prsent la France a un lien, et ce n'est pas ce que sous-entendait Jipt non plus, mais d'une faon plus gnrale, on ne peut pas s'indigner (je parle ici de la France et de ses dirigeants) sur les consquences horribles de la guerre, alors qu'une bonne partie de notre commerce extrieur se fait sur les armes.  

Aprs bien sr que toi ou moi, on peut trouver cela horrible, car si la France fabrique et vend des armes, on n'y est pas forcment pour grand chose. Cela dit, tu passerais autant de temps  manifester / te battre contre les fabricants d'armes franais, plutt qu' dfendre des causes / personnes qui ne le mritent pas juste "pour qu'on ait un autre point de vue", avec une argumentation moisie, il y aurait surement moins de conflits arms fournit par la France.  ::D: 





> Elle n'est pas moins crdible que n'importe quelle autre arme.


Incomprhension de mon propos, je ne remets pas en cause l'affirmation car elle vient de l'arme russe, mais le fait que comme c'est eux qui le dise, cela ne signifie pas que c'est vrai. (et tu as raison en disant que c'est valable pour les autres aussi).

C'est comme si je te disais que j'ai invent un vaccin capable de tout soigner. Tu vas me dire "ok bah prouves-le", tu ne vas pas me croire sur parole. Bah la c'est pareil. L'arme russe peut dire ce qu'elle veut, tant que cela n'est pas confirm par d'autres sources, c'est  prendre avec des pincettes.  




> Ils n'ont pas cri victoire, ils pensent que 4 chefs influents ont t tu.


Je ne parlais pas de crier victoire dans le sens qu'ils pensent avoir "gagn le conflit", juste qu'avant de se rjouir d'avoir tuer ces 4 chefs influents, bah a serait bien d'en tre sr. Comme on dit, ne pas vendre la peau de l'ours avant de l'avoir tu.  :;):

----------


## ddoumeche

> a me rappelle le film "Canadian Bacon" de Michael Moore, avec John Candy (Rasta Rocket), comme la guerre froide est termin, on fabrique moins d'armes aux USA, du coup beaucoup d'ouvriers se retrouvent au chmage, certains se suicident, par consquent les USA ont besoin d'une nouvelle guerre pour relancer l'conomie et pour amliorer la cote de popularit du prsident, alors ils dcident d'attaquer le Canada.


Je ne sais pas s'il en est inspir, mais il existait un plan secret de guerre entre les USA et le Canada dans les annes 30, nomm le War Plan Red. Avec usage d'armes chimiques contre les villes, excusez du peu: c'tait les annes 30. D'ailleurs les britanniques, russes et italiens mataient aussi les rvoltes ramenaient les sauvages  la raison avec du gaz, en Irak Ethopie et dans le sud de Moscou.

Les canadiens n'taient pas en reste et avaient prpars un plan de dfense, le Defence Scheme No. 1: sabotage des ponts sur le territoire US mme, arme de partisans, etc en attendant l'arriv de l'arme britannique.

Cela aurait t fort drle, sachant que le Canada a toujours gagn ses guerres contre son voisin du sud.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Cela aurait t fort drle, sachant que le Canada a toujours gagn ses guerres contre son voisin du sud.


Oui, m'enfin bon, il n'y en a qu'une, et c'est pas trs loin d'un match nul. Certes les canadiens ont brul Washington en 1814, mais ils n'ont quand mme rien obtenu lors du trait de paix de Gand - faute d'avoir sur le terrain des rsultats leur permettant de faire des demandes.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Oui, m'enfin bon, il n'y en a qu'une, et c'est pas trs loin d'un match nul. Certes les canadiens ont brul Washington en 1814, mais ils n'ont quand mme rien obtenu lors du trait de paix de Gand - faute d'avoir sur le terrain des rsultats leur permettant de faire des demandes.


Les canadiens auraient peut-tre obtenus des dommages de guerre juteux, la grande bretagne avait peu d'espoir d'obtenir des rsultats sur le terrain, mais la Royal Navy devant se lancer dans un embargo de tout le continent nord amricain.

----------


## Grogro

Lui, il va avoir des problmes : http://www.atlantico.fr/decryptage/a...l-3166621.html ^^

----------


## Ryu2000

Syrie : Daech a totalement perdu Raqqa



> La bataille de Raqqa avait t lance le 6 juin par les FDS, appuyes par la coalition internationale anti-Daech, conduite par les tats-Unis. Elle a caus la mort de 3250 personnes, dont 1130 civils. L'aviation amricaine a t accuse par des ONG et l'ONU d'avoir provoqu la mort de nombreux civils au cours des bombardements.

----------


## Zirak

Un article de 40 ou 50 lignes, avec ce que l'on pourrait considr comme une bonne nouvelle, dans un fil  propos de la guerre en Syrie, et mme l, il faut que le seul truc que tu cite, soit les 2 seules lignes de l'article  charge contre les USA... 

Cela en devient risible tellement c'est pitoyable.

----------


## Ryu2000

la base je voulais mettre que le titre.
Mais c'est bien que les USA aient fini par un peu aider la Syrie  se dbarrasser d'un groupe terroriste.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Mais c'est bien que les USA aient fini par un peu aider la Syrie  se dbarrasser d'un groupe terroriste.


C'est bien que tu sortes de ta grotte, aussi, on sait depuis un moment dj que la "coalition" bombarde les fiefs de l'EI en Syrie.

----------


## Ryu2000

Pendant trs longtemps la France et les USA ont t trs inefficace en Syrie.
a a fini par bouger mais pas principalement grce  eux...

Jespre que la paix va revenir en Syrie, parce que a fait des annes et des annes que les terroristes semaient le chaos.

----------


## Zirak

Donc je ne pense pas me tromper en disant qu'on arrive au fameux passage o tu viens nous dire que si tout s'arrange en Syrie, c'est surtout grce  Vladimir et Bashar ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> si tout s'arrange en Syrie, c'est surtout grce  Vladimir et Bashar ?


Non, il y a plusieurs causes.
Les terroristes ont perdu des soutiens depuis l'lection de Trump.
L'Iran, la Russie, les USA, et d'autres sont venu aider la Syrie.

Les Syriens ont beaucoup souffert, pourvu que le terrorisme se calme et qu'aucun autre pays ne subisse ce genre de chose.
Parce que chez nous le terrorisme c'est rien, il y a des attaques de temps en temps en Espagne, en Angleterre, en France, en Belgique, mais c'est ultra lger, compar aux annes de terrorisme en Syrie.

----------


## Jon Shannow

La Syrie n'en pas finie avec la guerre, car vient maintenant la question des Kurdes... Et a risque d'tre compliqu.  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> Non, il y a plusieurs causes.
> Les terroristes ont perdu des soutiens depuis l'lection de Trump.


Causes qui sont ?

Et quels soutiens ont-ils perdu ? Serais-tu en train de dire que Daech ne devait ses ressources qu' Obama ? (vu ton message sur l'autre fil de discussion  propos de la Russie et de l'appli Telegramme, je suppose que oui, c'est bien ce que tu avances)





> L'Iran, la Russie, les USA, et d'autres sont venu aider la Syrie.
> 
> Les Syriens ont beaucoup souffert, pourvu que le terrorisme se calme et qu'aucun autre pays ne subisse ce genre de chose.
> Parce que chez nous le terrorisme c'est rien, il y a des attaques de temps en temps en Espagne, en Angleterre, en France, en Belgique, mais c'est ultra lger, compar aux annes de terrorisme en Syrie.


Juste pour pinailler un peu, mme si il s'agit du mme groupe de personne qui ralise des actes terroristes par chez nous, en Syrie, ce n'tait pas du terrorisme, mais bel et bien une guerre, avec des affrontements arms dans la rue, pas seulement des kamikazes faisant sauter une bombe de temps en temps ou roulant sur la foule avec un camion.  ::): 

Et sinon, pour ta culture, la guerre en Syrie a commenc 2 ans avant l'arrive de Daech hein, elle opposait le gouvernement, au peuple, enfin tu sais, ceux que tu appelles des terroristes qui veulent renverser le gentil Bashar. Daech n'est arriv qu'en 2013, alors que les conflits ont commenc en 2011 suite au printemps arabe, quand le gouvernement du gentil Bashar a commenc  torturer et tuer des lycens qui manifestaient, ce qui a mis le feu aux poudres.

----------


## Grogro

> Et quels soutiens ont-ils perdu ? Serais-tu en train de dire que Daech ne devait ses ressources qu' Obama ?


Bien involontairement pour Obama qui a t roul dans la farine par la CIA et le Pentagone, et qui n'a jamais voulu l'intervention militaire. Et qui a t roul galement par nos "allis" l'Arabie Saoudite et le Qatar. Mais aussi Isral, qui avait tout  gagner, et qui a maintenant tout perdu. Et parce que ces imbciles ont ferm les ambassades ds le dbut du soulvement des Frres Musulmans en 2011, se rendant ainsi totalement aveugle de la situation relle sur le terrain. Au mme moment o le rgime syrien chassait les mdias trangers, c'tait le combo parfait pour faire n'importe quoi sans avoir la moindre ide de ce que l'on faisait.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Serais-tu en train de dire que Daech ne devait ses ressources qu' Obama ?


Non, mais il y a eu un changement lors du passage de pouvoir, aprs je ne sais pas dans le dtail ce qui c'est pass, apparemment c'est pas la mme gestion du problme.
Ce qui est certains c'est que les USA, ont dj financ, arm, form des terroristes, Hillary l'a dit clairement ( une poque les USA ont aid Al Qaeda pour faire chier les Russes).

Les soutiens financ des terroristes a doit tre l'Arabie Saoudite et le Qatar.
Mais ils avaient d'autres soutiens comme Isral par exemple (les terroristes se faisaient soign l-bas).
Un ancien directeur du Mossad confirme : les terroristes dal-Qada sont soigns en Isral




> en Syrie, ce n'tait pas du terrorisme, mais bel et bien une guerre, avec des affrontements arms dans la rue


Pour moi c'tait d'un ct des terroristes et de l'autre le gouvernement Syrien.
Trs vite la majorit du peuple prfrait tre du ct du gouvernement.

Dans ce conflit je ne fais pas trop la nuance Rebelle/Terroriste, parce que souvent c'tait flou et des groupes qu'on pensait tre rebelle taient en fait terroristes, des armes destines aux rebelles ont fini dans les mains des terroristes.
Les groupes terroristes changeaient de nom pour faire croire qu'ils taient rebelles.
Au final c'tait des mercenaires qui ne venaient pas de Syrie.

Soutenir les rebelles a revenait au mme que soutenir directement les terroristes.
Syrie: des rebelles forms par les Amricains ont donn des armes  Al-Qada
Comment et pourquoi la France a livr des armes aux rebelles en Syrie
Les terroristes en Syrie combattent avec des armes US

Le plus marrant c'tat Laurent Fabius avec son "Al Nosra fait du bon boulot", alors qu'Al Nosra c'est Al Qaeda...

De toutes faon dans la loi internationale tu n'as pas le droit d'aider des rebelles  renverser un pouvoir lgitime.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Pour moi c'tait d'un ct des terroristes et de l'autre le gouvernement Syrien.
> Trs vite la majorit du peuple prfrait tre du ct du gouvernement.


T'es au courant que la Syrie ne s'arrte pas  Damas, hein ? Non parce que tout ce qu'il s'est pass dans l'est du pays, et au nord-ouest de l'irak, c'est pas du terrorisme. C'est une guerre, asymtrique, certes, mais une guerre tout ce qu'il y a de plus banal. Avec conqute et reprise du terrain, bombardements, etc.

Mais bon, c'est loin d'tre termin de toute faon, les dictateurs locaux vont devoir grer avec les kurdes... de quoi donner des cauchemars au sultan dAnkara  ::D:

----------


## Zirak

> *Pour moi c'tait d'un ct des terroristes et de l'autre le gouvernement Syrien.
> Trs vite la majorit du peuple prfrait tre du ct du gouvernement.*


Je crois que c'est la plus grosse connerie que tu auras dis aujourd'hui.

Tu comprends que tout cette guerre a dmarr aprs le printemps arabe, avec justement le peuple qui voulait renverser Bashar, et quand il a commenc a emprisonner / torturer / tuer des gens, c'est ce qui a entrain encore plus de gens dans la rue, et a pouss les gens  s'armer ? C'est mme une partie de l'arme qui a refus d'excuter les ordres et qui s'est barre, qui a fourni une bonne partie des armes au dpart...  

Donc le peuple du ct du gouvernement... 





> *Dans ce conflit je ne fais pas trop la nuance Rebelle/Terroriste*, parce que souvent c'tait flou et des groupes qu'on pensait tre rebelle taient en fait terroristes, des armes destines aux rebelles ont fini dans les mains des terroristes.
> Les groupes terroristes changeaient de nom pour faire croire qu'ils taient rebelles.
> Au final c'tait des mercenaires qui ne venaient pas de Syrie.


Oui on a bien vu que tu n'y comprenais pas grand chose...  ::aie:: 

Pendant 2 ans a a t un conflit entre le gouvernement, et les manifestants / rebelles. Daech ne s'est point qu'au bout de 2 ans, et c'tait un 3me groupe, c'tait une guerre avec d'un ct le gouvernement, d'un autre ct les rebelles, et d'un 3me l'Etat Islamique (sans parler des kurdes et quelques autres petits groupes). Ce n'tait pas gouvernement vs rebelles/Daech...  

C'est sr que si tu ne prends pas en compte les deux premires annes du conflit, tu ne risque pas d'y comprendre quoi que ce soit.

Allez, c'est mon bon jour :

http://www.leconflitsyrienpourlesnul...guerre-civile/

 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lucio_

> Non, mais il y a eu un changement lors du passage de pouvoir, aprs je ne sais pas dans le dtail ce qui c'est pass, apparemment c'est pas la mme gestion du problme.


C'est simple, avant les USA aidaient  bombarder Daech, apres l'lection de Trump, c'est le rgime syrien qui est la cible des USA.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu comprends que tout cette guerre a dmarr aprs le printemps arabe


Le printemps arabe c'est n'importe quoi...
Encore un truc financ par des types comme Georges Soros.
Il y a du bricolage derrire qu'on ne connait pas trop, mais c'est pas uniquement Facebook qui a fait se soulever des peuples...
Il faudrait que je regarde quel est le bilan du printemps arabe, mais c'est pas dit que tout les peuples touchs ont t gagnant.



Ce qu'Isral veut c'est que tous les pays autours soit contrl par des terroristes, afin de justifier son expansion.

Est-ce que c'est le printemps arabe quand Ben Ali quitte la Tunisie et Michle Alliot-Marie se fait virer aussi  cause de son soutien ?




> C'est mme une partie de l'arme qui a refus d'excuter les ordres et qui s'est barre


C'tait peut tre pas  la mme poque, mais au bout d'un temps les militaires taient recrut pour devenir mercenaire (ce qui payait beaucoup plus) et ils ont tourn des vidos pour dire qu'ils quittaient l'arme pour soutenir les terroristes.




> Oui on a bien vu que tu n'y comprenais pas grand chose...


Toi encore moins, puisque tu n'as qu'un point de vue.
Il faut regarder un peu plus du ct des pro Assad pour connaitre la situation globale.




> Daech ne s'est point qu'au bout de 2 ans, et c'tait un 3me groupe, c'tait une guerre avec d'un ct le gouvernement, d'un autre ct les rebelles, et d'un 3me l'Etat Islamique (sans parler des kurdes et quelques autres petits groupes). Ce n'tait pas gouvernement vs rebelles/Daech...


Pour moi a se factorise, Daesh, Rebelle, EI, petits groupes, c'est l'ensemble terroriste.

De toute faon si on regarde la dfinition, les rebelles sont des terroristes.
C'est qu'aprs la victoire que tu peux tre considr autre chose que terroriste.




> C'est simple, avant les USA aidaient  bombarder Daech, apres l'lection de Trump, c'est le rgime syrien qui est la cible des USA.


Bof...
Le rgime Syrien est la cible de l'tat profond amricain depuis un moment...

Il y a une fois o Trump  bombarder l'arme syrienne, un aroport a t cibl et il y a eu relativement peu de dgts. (par rapport au nombre de missiles lancs)
Bombardement de la base arienne d'Al-Chaayrate - Les Pertes

Faudra que je me mette  jour sur la situation en Syrie et la suite du terrorisme.

----------


## Grogro

> Pendant 2 ans a a t un conflit entre le gouvernement, et les manifestants / rebelles. Daech ne s'est point qu'au bout de 2 ans, et c'tait un 3me groupe, c'tait une guerre avec d'un ct le gouvernement, d'un autre ct les rebelles, et d'un 3me l'Etat Islamique (sans parler des kurdes et quelques autres petits groupes).


Rappel, parce qu'il est tentant de rcrire l'histoire aprs coup, surtout par biais de confirmation.
Il n'y avait pas deux puis trois camps avec d'un ct :
- Le dmoniaque El-Assad qui martyrise une gentille population civile toute entire ayant soif de dmocratie librale,
- La gentille "rbellion" dmocratique et pacifique force de prendre les armes par le mchant Assad,
- L'accident industriel DAESH venu par surprise d'Irak pour buter tout le monde.

Je sais que c'est plus compliqu que de voir le monde en noir et blanc, mais la ralit est un petit peu plus complexe que a. Un tout petit peu. Il n'y avait pas des "gentils" et des "mchants" comme le storytelling mdiatique l'a matraqu pendant 6 ans, en passant sous silence toute la dimension ethno-confessionnelle du conflit, pas de gentils islamistes dmocrates vivrensemblistes et de mchants jihadistes assoiffs de sang, pas de rgime diabolique digne d'une srie B, mais que des salauds. La ralit, c'est tout en nuance de gris. Tous les camps en prsence ont massacr, certains tant plus sauvages et barbares que d'autres (le rgime, DAESH, les "gentils" islamistes du front Al-Nosra qui ont svi  Alep).

La Syrie, c'est aussi une bande littorale alaouite qui n'aurait lch le rgime pour rien au monde pour une simple raison de survie (je rappelle que pour les "gentils" islamistes les alaouites sont des hrtiques  massacrer jusqu'au dernier. Comme les druzes, comme les yzidis en Irak). 
C'est aussi une population druze qui n'aime pas le rgime et qui est dfendue par Israel. 
C'est une minorit chrtienne protge par le rgime, et massacre par les islamistes de tout poil.
C'est une minorit chiite en guerre contre les sunnites depuis 1400 ans.
C'est une majorit sunnite marginalise par le rgime depuis 50 ans, plus ou moins radicalise, au sein de laquelle les Frres Musulmans ont une emprise norme depuis des dcennies. 
C'est une minorit duque  l'occidentale dans les poumons conomique du pays, Damas et Alep, qui elle est rellement dmocrate, et c'est elle seule que l'Occident a voulu voir parce que c'est celle qui nous ressemble et qu'on ne comprend pas les autres groupes.
C'est enfin une minorit kurde qui cherche simplement  survivre et  gagner une indpendance qui leur a t refuse il y a 100 ans. Et qui ne se sont pas privs de faire du nettoyage ethnique sur les terres non kurdes conquises aux jihadistes qui voulaient les gnocider.

----------


## Zirak

Bah on l'a le point de vue des pro-Assad, tu n'arrte pas de nous le rpter en boucle... 

"Bashar est un gentil qui aime son peuple, qui n'a fait torturer ni tuer personne et ce n'est pas du tout un dictateur qui a succd  son pre  la tte d'un parti qui a pris le contrle de la Syrie aprs un coup d'tat  l'poque de De Gaulle". On l'a bien compris ton point de vue, ne t'inquites pas.

Ah bah merde, en faite, puisqu'on peut tout factoriser, comme le parti de Bashar a pris le pouvoir dans les annes 60 suite  un coup d'tat, en fait, c'est un parti de terroriste, du coup, les autres pays ont bien raison de lui bombarder la tronche et de vouloir le virer, tu l'as dit toi-mme, les terroristes c'est des mchants dont il faut se dbarrasser pour avoir la paix.


Ca fait comment de se prendre ses propres inepties en plein visage ?  ::aie:: 



@Grogro : c'est pas question de rcrire l'histoire, c'est une question de "simplification", c'est que dj avec 3 entits distinctes, il arrive  ne rien comprendre, moi je veux bien qu'on inclus tout a, mais tu te dmerdes pour lui expliquer...

D'ailleurs je n'ai jamais dit que les rebelles taient de gentils bisounours, j'ai juste dit que le conflit  dmarr suite aux exactions du gouvernement envers les manifestants, aprs que le mouvement ait t rcupr ou dtourn c'est encore un autre problme. Mais on ne peut pas dire que le conflit se rsume  Daech vs gouvernement (lui-mme soutenu par tout le peuple) comme Ryu le fait.

----------


## ddoumeche

> T'es au courant que la Syrie ne s'arrte pas  Damas, hein ? Non parce que tout ce qu'il s'est pass dans l'est du pays, et au nord-ouest de l'irak, c'est pas du terrorisme. C'est une guerre, asymtrique, certes, mais une guerre tout ce qu'il y a de plus banal. Avec conqute et reprise du terrain, bombardements, etc.
> 
> Mais bon, c'est loin d'tre termin de toute faon, les dictateurs locaux vont devoir grer avec les kurdes... de quoi donner des cauchemars au sultan dAnkara


Les kurdes de Syrie n'ont pas les mmes droits que le reste des syriens, mais ne se plaignent pas trop, vu que ce sont eux qui ont insists auprs de la France pour tre rattachs  Damas plutt  Ankara. Je ne me ferais pas trop de soucis pour eux, le matre du Kremlin va continuer son jeu de juge de paix et les arroser de quelques milliards de renminbi, vu qu'il en a des centaines de milliards dans ses coffres.

Les kurdes d'Irak sont instrumentaliss depuis la guerre froide par Isral qui soutient Massoud Barzani. Mais, en plus d'tre corrompu et d'avoir beaucoup de casseroles, il n'a pas le niveau de son pre Moustapha. Nulle doute que le hol de Bagdad va porter ses fruits.

----------


## Ryu2000

Je ne dis pas que Bachar el-Assad est parfait, je dis que les alternatives sont pires...
Par exemple, il protge les minorits religieuses, sans lui les chrtiens de Syrie vont se faire massacrer.

Il a t rlu en 2014 :
Bachar al-Assad rlu avec 88,7% des voix



> Les Etats-Unis et l'Union europenne ont dj exprim leur inquitude quant aux rsultats attendus de cette lection prsidentielle,  laquelle ont particip plus de 73% des Syriens inscrits, selon la Cour constitutionnelle.


Le peuple Syrien pourra lire quelqu'un d'autre la prochaine fois.
Mais si des rebelles ou des terroristes prennent le pouvoir, la situation va empirer.

Il faut bien comprendre que la plupart des rbellions sont financ par lextrieur pour dstabiliser un tat.
Il est possible qu' la base une partie de la population fut mcontent du gouvernement et on commenc  manifester (exactement comme les manifestations contre Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron, en France).
Mais aprs il y a eu de la violence et le peuple s'est retrouv entre des rebelles/terroristes et l'arme.
Les terroristes peuvent viser le peuple c'est dans leur intrt (surtout si ils arrivent  mettre la faute sur l'arme).

Faire tomber la Syrie c'est dans lintrt des USA, mais c'est pas dans lintrt des Syriens.
Il faudrait voir les revendications qu'avaient les syriens fch  la base, peut tre que le gouvernement syrien peut rpondre  leurs attentes.

Si on respectait les rgles on aiderait pas des rebelles  dstabiliser la Syrie, parce que c'est interdit en principe.
En plus la France n'a rien a gagn  faire tomber la Syrie...  part se faire bien voir par son "ami" les USA.

Avant c'tait un pote de la France :

Comme Kadhafi :


Ce qui ne veut rien dire puisque la France est galement pote avec plein de dictatures...


France-Bahren : quand Franois Hollande reoit un dictateur



> Le prsident de la Rpublique a accueilli en catimini le roi Hamed de Bahren, dont le rgime touffe dans le sang la rvolte de sa population.


Le Saoudien Ben Salmane  Paris, leffet du prince



> Le dernier fils du roi, qui est en visite ces lundi et mardi en France, est charg de moderniser lconomie et limage de son pays. Hollande espre bien en tirer parti.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Je ne dis pas que Bachar el-Assad est parfait, je dis que les alternatives sont pires...
> Par exemple, il protge les minorits religieuses, sans lui les chrtiens de Syrie vont se faire massacrer.


La question est : est ce qu'ils se feraient massacrer pour leur soutien affich  Assad, ou juste parce qu'ils sont pas musulmans sunnites ?

Et te sens pas oblig de rpondre, on connait ta rponse.

----------


## Zirak

> Il a t rlu en 2014 :


Pas dur d'tre rlu quand pendant plus de 40 ans, tous les autres partis taient interdits... Mme quand a devient autoris, bah, y'a personne qui s'y connait assez, et surtout y'a personne qui veut prendre le risque de fcher le mec au pouvoir et de disparatre mystrieusement. 




> Le peuple Syrien pourra lire quelqu'un d'autre la prochaine fois.
> *Mais si des rebelles ou des terroristes prennent le pouvoir, la situation va empirer*.


Peut-tre ou peut-tre pas, et puis aprs tout, en quoi a nous regarde ? Je croyais qu'il fallait arrter de se mler des affaires des autres ? 




> Il est possible qu' la base une partie de la population fut mcontent du gouvernement et on commenc  manifester (exactement comme les manifestations contre Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron, en France).
> *Mais aprs il y a eu de la violence et le peuple s'est retrouv entre des rebelles/terroristes et l'arme.*
> Les terroristes peuvent viser le peuple c'est dans leur intrt (surtout si ils arrivent  mettre la faute sur l'arme).


Non toujours pas, Bashar a commenc  tuer des gens,  ce moment la, une partie du peuple et de l'arme est devenu ce que toi tu appelles les rebelles, et 2 ans aprs les terroristes sont arrivs.

Je le redit encore une fois : 

dbut du conflit 2011
arrive de Daech 2013

En 2015 (soit 2 ans aprs l'arrive de Daech), plus de 85% des victimes civiles avaient t tues par le gouvernement, pas par Daech.  





> Il faudrait voir les revendications qu'avaient les syriens fch  la base, peut tre que le gouvernement syrien peut rpondre  leurs attentes.


Bah c'est pas dur, ils voulaient que Bashar dgage et avoir un vrai rgime dmocratique. xD

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Bah c'est pas dur, ils voulaient que Bashar dgage et avoir un vrai rgime dmocratique. xD


Je crois qu' la base, ils demandaient juste des emplois, ce genre de trucs, histoire de pas mourir de faim dans la scheresse ambiante. Mais tout ce qu'ils ont reu de la part d'Assad, ce sont des pruneaux.

----------


## Grogro

> La question est : est ce qu'ils se feraient massacrer pour leur soutien affich  Assad, ou juste parce qu'ils sont pas musulmans sunnites ?
> 
> Et te sens pas oblig de rpondre, on connait ta rponse.


Prcise ta pense. Oserais-tu nier le massacre systmatique des minorit religieuses d'Orient (chrtiennes comme musulmans "hrtiques") par les islamistes ?

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Prcise ta pense. Oserais-tu nier le massacre systmatique des minorit religieuses d'Orient (chrtiennes comme musulmans "hrtiques") par les islamistes ?


Hein ? Mais j'ai jamais dit a ! oO

----------


## Zirak

> Je crois qu' la base, ils demandaient juste des emplois, ce genre de trucs, histoire de pas mourir de faim dans la scheresse ambiante. Mais tout ce qu'ils ont reu de la part d'Assad, ce sont des pruneaux.


Oui et non, a c'tait du bonus.

Je me trompe peut-tre mais si j'ai bonne mmoire, il y a eu le printemps arabe dans d'autres pays, puis a a atteint la Syrie, avec quelques manifestations pour le dpart du rgime, et puis cela a dgnr quand Bashar a fait arrter, torturer et tuer des tudiants / lycens qui avaient taguer des trucs  propos de la chute du rgime, car effectivement,  cause des scheresses, il y avait eu de grosses migrations de personnes qui mourraient de faim, et tout ce petit monde tait donc dj bien  cran. Mais il me semble que c'est bien cet vnement contre les tudiants qui a t la goutte de trop.    

A confirmer par des gens plus au fait des dtails.

----------


## Ryu2000

> La question est


Je ne sais pas exactement dans le dtail, mais il y a des news comme a :
2015 :
En Syrie, les chrtiens ne voient pas d'alternative  Bachar el-Assad



> L'archevque grec-catholique d'Alep, Jean-Clment Jeanbart, dcrit la situation dramatique des chrtiens en Syrie et estime que le rgime de Damas est pour l'instant leur plus sr bouclier


2016 :
Ces chrtiens de Syrie qui comptent sur la protection de Bachar el-Assad



> REPORTAGE - Attentistes au dbut de la guerre, en 2011, ils ont fait le choix du rgime de Damas  mesure que la rbellion prenait une tournure islamiste. Ils sont aujourd'hui trs inquiets de l'hmorragie migratoire qui touche leur minorit.


2017 :
Assad soutient les Chrtiens de Syrie

Apparemment les chrtiens ont peur des alternatives actuelles.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Apparemment les chrtiens ont peur des alternatives actuelles.


Bah en mme temps, les alternatives qu'ils ont c'est : se faire massacrer par des illumins radicaux, ou se faire martyriser par des rebelles qui ont pas apprci le soutien qu'ils ont offert  Assad. Du coup ouais c'est logique qu'eux esprent un maintien de Assad au pouvoir.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Bah en mme temps, les alternatives qu'ils ont c'est : se faire massacrer par des illumins radicaux, ou se faire martyriser par des rebelles qui ont pas apprci le soutien qu'ils ont offert  Assad. Du coup ouais c'est logique qu'eux esprent un maintien de Assad au pouvoir.


Pour les rares nafs pensant que les chrtiens pouvaient rester neutres, il suffit de voir ce qui s'est pass en Irak ou  Deir ez-Zor o les islamistes ont font sauter la stle commmorant le camps turc d'extermination des armniens. 

Les extrmistes modrs ont dit ds le dbut du conflit qu'ils voulaient rgler leur compte aux allaouites et "encourager" le dpart des autres, chrtiens en tte, vers le Liban. Et comment on encourage le dpart des 
Et donc  Paris,  la fois pour soutenir les droits de l'homme, le printemps arabe mais surtout l'attentisme amricain, Nicolas Ptain et Franois Laval vont soutenir les islamistes de la religion de la paix, les mmes qui gorgent nos fils et nos compagnes.

----------


## Grogro

Les mdias internationaux commencent  adopter une couverture un peu moins caricaturale : http://www.slate.fr/story/152960/la-...e-sous-silence

Pas de gentils, pas de mchants. Que des salopards.

----------


## Jon Shannow

A noter, pour les Bashar fan boys 


> En parallle, les actes de vengeance se multiplient au fur et  mesure que les forces loyales  Bachar el-Assad avancent sur le terrain. Ces dernires auraient froidement liquid par tirs darmes  feu ou dcapitation 35 civils en un mois, dont quatre enfants et six femmes, soit autant que les civils excuts par lEI entre juin et septembre, selon la mme source.*

----------


## Grogro

Notez tout de mme que depuis 2011, il n'y a aucun moyen de savoir rellement ce qui se passe l bas.

----------


## Ryu2000

Assange: le coup d'tat en Libye a t mont par H. Clinton pour servir ses ambitions



> Selon nos informations, au sein de l'administration amricaine, Hillary Clinton tait une adepte inconditionnelle de l'anantissement de la Libye. Elle voulait prouver qu'elle tait capable de dtruire un tat, qu'elle tait assez cruelle et sanguinaire pour ruiner un pays entier afin d'tre accepte dans la course [prsidentielle] face aux Rpublicains. Elle a russi, elle l'a fait. Elle a assassin des dizaines de milliers de personnes. Des dizaines de milliers pour satisfaire ses ambitions politiques, a soulign Julian Assange.
> (...)
> Elle a fait litire de ces objections et a assassin des dizaines de milliers de personnes, permettant le renforcement de Daech. *Elle a galement contribu au transfert d'armes libyennes en Syrie qui commenait  connatre les mmes problmes*. C'est une pro et une personne trs dangereuse, a-t-il affirm.


C'est li avec la Syrie.
Les USA aiment bien financer des groupes "rebelles" dans un pays, en faisant croire que c'est quelque chose qui vient de l'intrieur.
Alors que pas du tout, ce sont les USA qui interfre  l'tranger...

----------


## GPPro

Assange c'est pas le type qui a dclar que ce n'taient pas les russes qui leurs avaient fait parvenir les emails de Clinton alors que les rcentes enqutes du FBI prouvent le contraire ? Il serait temps que tu ouvres les yeux et que tu te rendes comptes que ce type a un agenda politique. Wikileaks est probablement une bonne chose, pas Assange.

----------


## Ryu2000

> les rcentes enqutes du FBI prouvent le contraire ?


Faire confiance au FBI c'est pas tellement mieux que faire confiance  Assange...

Il y a une tension entre le systme et les lanceurs d'alerte (whistleblowers) comme Assange ou Snowden.
Pour Hillary Clinton, Wikileaks est au service du renseignement russe



> Selon la candidate malheureuse  la prsidentielle amricaine, le co-fondateur et principale figure de Wikileaks serait  la solde des services de renseignements russes. Et son rle dans la diffusion de donnes du parti dmocrate aurait selon Clinton, jou un rle dans sa dfaite.


Assange dvoile la source des courriels compromettant Hillary Clinton



> Julian Assange a confi que le site WikiLeaks sest procur des centaines de courriels dHillary Clinton sans recourir  une cyberattaque.


Il faut confronter les diffrents points de vues pour se faire sa propre opinion.
Pensez bien ce que vous voulez.

===
Et l on s'en fout d'Assange, c'est pas le problme, c'est juste une source de plus qui dit que les USA sont en grande partie responsable pour la Libye et la Syrie.

----------


## Lucio_

> Faire confiance au FBI c'est pas tellement mieux que faire confiance  Assange...


Absolument pas.. Que vaut une enquete policiere quand on a l'opinion sincere et intime d'une honnete personne?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Que vaut une enquete policiere


C'est GPPro qui dit que le FBI pense que des russes ont donn des emails  Asange.
Qu'est-ce que a peut foutre ?
*Que ce soit le cas ou pas a ne change rien*, l'important c'est ce que contenait ces emails, pas comment WikiLeaks les a rcupr...

Le FBI est une organisation gouvernemental (comma la NSA et la CIA), donc forcment qu'il va essayer de mettre n'importe quoi sur le dos des Russes...
Si les organisations US taient un peu moins nul, il n'y aurait peut tre pas eu de fuite...

----------


## Lucio_

> *Que ce soit le cas ou pas a ne change rien*, l'important c'est ce que contenait ces emails, pas comment WikiLeaks les a rcupr...


Heureusement, Assange est au dessus de tout ca quand il nous fait partager son opinion. Il va meme jusqu'a ignorer les emails pour nous la faire partager!




> Le FBI est une organisation gouvernemental (comma la NSA et la CIA), donc forcment qu'il va essayer de mettre n'importe quoi sur le dos des Russes...
> Si les organisations US taient un peu moins nul, il n'y aurait peut tre pas eu de fuite...


Exactemet, les organisations US devraient prendre en charge les boites emails prive des membres du gouvernement!
Et meme largir cela  certains citoyens afin de garantir leur securit!!

----------


## Ryu2000

> Exactemet, les organisations US devraient prendre en charge les boites emails prive des membres du gouvernement!


Hillary n'avait pas a utilis de serveur de messagerie prive, c'tait illgal.
Le FBI aurait du lui expliquer que c'tait plus sur de respecter la loi et de passer par un serveur de messagerie plus scuris.

Messagerie Prive : l'affaire qui plombe Hillary



> Le New York Times se demande alors si lancienne secrtaire dEtat na pas  viol les lois fdrales sur larchivage des donnes . Nick Merril, un porte-parole, rpond quelle stait conforme   la lettre et  lesprit  des rgles. Le 5 mars 2015, Hillary Clinton ouvre un contre-feu et demande au dpartement dEtat de publier ses mails.
> (...)
> Quelques jours plus tard, James Comey, le directeur du FBI transmet son rapport  la justice : il recommande de ne pas poursuivre Hillary Clinton. Il voque un comportement  extrmement ngligent , mais ne relve pas une intention de violer la loi.


Que ce soit illgal ou juste de lextrme ngligence, apparemment il y avait un problme.

----------


## Grogro

Un pisode assez grotesque dans la guerre de l'information, dont l'tat profond russe (le ministre de la dfense) semble responsable : https://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/mo...s_1960553.html

Ptrole & gaz, les ternels moteurs des conflits du moyen-orient : http://www.lefigaro.fr/international...le-petrole.php

(si quelqu'un a accs  l'article complet, a m'intresse).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Un pisode assez grotesque dans la guerre de l'information


Calmez-vous c'est juste un ministre qui se trompe sur Twitter, a arrive sans arrt...
Une fois qu'ils se sont rendu compte de l'erreur ils ont supprim le tweet.

Donc voil c'est cool que les gens vrifient, comme a on corrige quand c'est faux.
La prochaine fois le ministre vrifiera avant de poster quelque chose...
Mais Twitter c'est le bordel, n'importe qui post n'importe quoi.




> Ptrole & gaz, les ternels moteurs des conflits du moyen-orient :


C'est clair que si les USA ont form, arm, financ le terrorisme ce n'tait pas dans lintrt des Syriens...
Si on a fait assassiner Kadhafi, ce n'tait pas pour le bien des Libyens.
Si on a fait assassiner Saddam Hussein, ce n'tait pas pour le bien des Irakiens.
Etc...

Au moins la Russie et l'Iran sont venu aider leur allier, le gouvernement lgitimement en place,  se dfendre contre les terroristes et les rebelles qui voulait renverser le gouvernement.

Edit :
J'ai un autre exemple des USA qui intervient dans un pays :
Le Venezuela en qute d'un bol d'air frais financier  Moscou
*



Etrangl par la chute des cours du ptrole et les sanctions amricaines, le Venezuela veut restructurer sa dette extrieure, estime  150 milliards de dollars.
			
		

*

Le Venezuela possde le plus grand stock de ptrole au monde :
Liste des pays par rserves de ptrole prouves
Donc forcment que les USA veulent saccaparer les ressources comme ils font d'habitude !

Les USA ont demand  l'OPEP de faire baisser le prix du ptrole pour faire chier la Russie, l'Iran et le Venezuela.

----------


## Invit

> Calmez-vous c'est juste un ministre qui se trompe sur Twitter, a arrive sans arrt...


Alors l, tu as d'autres dfauts mais je crois que c'est la premire fois que tu es pris en flagrant dlit de navet.  ::D:

----------


## Ryu2000

> mais je crois que c'est la premire fois que tu es pris en flagrant dlit de navet.


Ben ce serait con de faire exprs de publier un truc faux...
Ils savent que le moindre dtail insignifiant leur reviendra amplifier mille fois.

L'occident cherche n'importe quelle prtexte pour faire des reproches au pouvoir Russe.
Le gouvernement russe doit tre irrprochable.

----------


## Invit

> Ben ce serait con de faire exprs de publier un truc faux...
> Ils savent que le moindre dtail insignifiant leur reviendra amplifier mille fois.


Bof, TF1 le fait tout le temps, a fait juste marrer la galerie. Et ce que dit Sputnik de TF1 ne fait ni chaud ni froid  notre gouvernement. Je pense que l'inverse doit tre vrai aussi.

----------


## Ryu2000

> TF1 le fait tout le temps, a fait juste marrer la galerie.


Non mais l c'est plus grave, on s'en fout que TF1 diffuse de fausses informations, a ne fera pas d'article dans les mdias internationaux.
Alors que l si a se trouve il y a des articles dans tous les pays anti Russe "Un ministre russe donne de fausses preuves".

Le gouvernement Russe fait le maximum pour que ce genre de boulette ne se produise jamais.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Alors l, tu as d'autres dfauts mais je crois que c'est la premire fois que tu es pris en flagrant dlit de navet.


Ce n'est pas de la navet, c'est de la mauvaise foi.
Si a avait t l'inverse (le ministre de la dfense USA tentant d'impliquer les Russes par des images truques), il aurait cri au scandale, a aurait t la preuve que tous les maux du monde proviennes des amricains... (alors que les russes sont des enfants de cur, bien sr)  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce n'est pas de la navet, c'est de la mauvaise foi.
> Si a avait t l'inverse (le ministre de la dfense USA tentant d'impliquer les Russes par des images truques), il aurait cri au scandale


Des histoires de fausses preuves venu de l'UE et des USA il y en a un plein et j'en ai pas fais un fromage...
C'est la guerre de l'information, des photos de vieux conflits sont utilis, des vidos sont modifis, parfois des dcors sont construits.

L on s'en fout comme histoire, c'est un tweet avec de fausse info, qui a t supprim une fois que les gens ont constat l'erreur.
Il n'y a pas de quoi en faire un article...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Des histoires de fausses preuves venu de l'UE et des USA il y en a un plein et j'en ai pas fais un fromage...


Mais oui, bien sr... Et la marmotte ? Elle fait quoi ?

----------


## Grogro

> Ce n'est pas de la navet, c'est de la mauvaise foi.
> Si a avait t l'inverse (le ministre de la dfense USA tentant d'impliquer les Russes par des images truques), il aurait cri au scandale, a aurait t la preuve que tous les maux du monde proviennes des amricains... (alors que les russes sont des enfants de cur, bien sr)


Je plussoie car c'est exactement ce que notre ami le schtroumpf simplet aurait fait (et il le fait d'ailleurs avec une rgularit certaine). Mais par honntet intellectuelle, rappelons que la contrapose de Ruy, on y a systmatiquement droit de ta part depuis des annes. Avec la mme navet vis--vis de la propagande de l'Otan que Ruy vis--vis de la propagande russo-iranienne.  ::ptdr::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je plussoie car c'est exactement ce que notre ami le schtroumpf simplet aurait fait (et il le fait d'ailleurs avec une rgularit certaine). Mais par honntet intellectuelle, rappelons que la contrapose de Ruy, on y a systmatiquement droit de ta part depuis des annes. Avec la mme navet vis--vis de la propagande de l'Otan que Ruy vis--vis de la propagande russo-iranienne.


C'est dire  quel point tu ne comprends pas tout ce que tu lis...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

Bon l c'est pas exactement le sujet, mais c'est en lien quand mme.
a ne mrite pas la cration d'un topic  lui tout seul :
Crise des migrants : la Libye est devenue "une sorte de camp de concentration  ciel ouvert"
_L'Europe est intervenue pour limiter les abus en Libye. Cela a-t-il t efficace ?

Sans succs. Il n'y a plus d'Etat en Libye. Des grandes portions du pays sont aux mains de grandes factions rebelles sans que le gouvernement n'ait aucun contrle sur elles. Donc, il n'y a pas d'interlocuteurs valables. L'ide de ngocier un accord avec la Libye me semble totalement absurde._

L'UE tait contente  l'poque de renverser Kadhafi, depuis c'est le chaos en Libye, le terrorisme a explos, le niveau de vie a chut.
Il y a peu de migrants Syrien, mais par contre on essaie de faire ce qu'on a fait  Kadhafi  Assad.

La Libye c'tait mieux sous Kadhafi.
La Syrie c'est mieux sous Assad.
C'est assez simple de comprendre que les alternatives sont pires.
Ils ont pas l'air spcialement sympa ces rebelles...

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est devenu n'importe quoi en Libye :
Libye : des migrants vendus aux enchres comme esclaves



> Qui a besoin dun mineur ? Cest un mineur, un grand homme fort, il va creuser.  Des journalistes de CNN ont film une vente aux enchres dtres humains, en cachant leurs camras, en Libye, non loin de la capitale, Tripoli. *En lespace de quelques minutes, ils ont assist  la vente dune douzaine de migrants*, cds par des passeurs pour des sommes allant de 500  700 dinars libyens (jusqu 435 euros). Ces  marchs aux esclaves  se drouleraient une ou deux fois par mois.


Et sinon pour la Syrie :
Syrie : l'ONU rejette une rsolution de la Russie prolongeant les enqutes sur les armes chimiques



> _Cela fait plusieurs semaines que le renouvellement de ce mandat est au centre d'un bras de fer entre Washington et Moscou, diviss sur le dernier rapport des experts onusiens et de l'Organisation pour l'interdiction des armes chimiques (OIAC). Ils ont conclu fin octobre  l'implication d'un avion bombardier du rgime syrien dans une attaque au gaz sarin commise le 4 avril  Khan Cheikhoun qui a fait plus de 80 morts.
> 
> Depuis, la Russie, qui considre, comme Damas, que l'attaque est en ralit l'explosion d'un obus au sol dans une zone contrle par des rebelles et des jihadistes, ne cesse de dnoncer des approximations dans le rapport du groupe dirig par le Guatmaltque Edmond Mulet._

----------


## Ryu2000

The iPhone X Costs More Than Two Human Slaves In Libya

Poutine rencontre Assad avant un sommet Russie-Iran-Turquie sur la Syrie



> Vladimir Poutine a reu lundi soir le prsident syrien Bachar al-Assad avant daccueillir mercredi un sommet Russie-Iran-Turquie visant  *relancer la recherche dun rglement politique  la crise en Syrie, maintenant que le rgime a repris lavantage face aux rebelles et aux jihadistes*.
> 
> Le prsident russe, principal soutien du rgime syrien, multiplie les contacts  quelques jours de nouveaux pourparlers sous lgide de lONU prvus  Genve le 28 novembre, *avec lobjectif de mettre fin  une guerre qui a fait au moins 330.000 morts en six ans et des millions de dplacs*.


L'objectif de mettre fin  la guerre est presque atteint.

----------


## BenoitM

330.000 morts terroristes  :;): 

Ca en fait un paquet de terroriste

----------


## Grogro

330000 victimes d'une guerre de terreur si tu prfres. Que ce soit de la part du mchant rgime, des mchants terroristes de DAECH ou des gentils terroristes du front Al-Nosra (les "rebelles"). On peut lgitimement considrer que ce chiffre est largement sous-estim.

Bref. Prochain tape de la crise perptuelle du Moyen-Orient : https://fr.express.live/2017/11/20/i...ent-hezbollah/

Tous les pions semblent en place pour la dflagration finale.

----------


## micka132

> Tous les pions semblent en place pour la dflagration finale.


Qu'est ce que la gopolitique vient faire l dedans ! Moi j'en suis toujours aux combats de la vrit, de l'amour et surtout de la dmocratie ! ::zoubi::  #BHL

----------


## Ryu2000

> 330.000 morts terroristes


Personne n'a dit que les morts taient tous des terroristes...
D'ailleurs les terroristes visent les civils en priorit, vu que comme le nom l'indique, *leur objectif c'est de terroriser*.
Les terroristes sont responsable du plus de morts.

En principe les terroristes s'en prennent aux civils, les rebelles s'en prennent aux civils qui dfendent le pouvoir en place, au gouvernement et  l'arme, et le l'arme dfend le peuple et le gouvernement.
La frontire entre terroriste et rebelle est ultra fine, des groupes rebelles sont devenu terroristes, des armes destin aux rebelles ont t rcupr par des terroristes, etc.

On aurait pas du aider les rebelles, au final a n'a fait qu'augmenter la dure de la guerre.
C'est toujours mieux d'tre non interventionniste.

===
Sinon si vous voulez parler de beaucoup de morts on peut parler de a :
1,3 million de civils seraient morts dans la "guerre contre le terrorisme"



> Le rapport de 101 pages, disponible dans son intgralit (en anglais), qui donne notamment la parole  un ancien secrtaire gnral adjoint de lONU, dtermine une "estimation basse" de 1,3 million de civils tus de manire directe ou indirecte depuis le 11-Septembre. Les organisations estiment mme que les chiffres rels pourraient "dpasser les 2 millions".

----------


## Grogro

> Un pisode assez grotesque dans la guerre de l'information, dont l'tat profond russe (le ministre de la dfense) semble responsable : https://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/mo...s_1960553.html
> 
> Ptrole & gaz, les ternels moteurs des conflits du moyen-orient : http://www.lefigaro.fr/international...le-petrole.php
> 
> (si quelqu'un a accs  l'article complet, a m'intresse).


Ce qui tait une fake news  Boukamal est ralit  Raqqa : http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/resources/...s_dirty_secret

Avant de s'en offusquer, se souvenir des principes de Sun-Tzu : " un ennemi encercl vous devez laisser une voie de sortie". L'ennemi doit savoir qu'il existe une alternative  la mort. C'est juste du bon sens stratgique en fait.

Et puis ils ne sont pas alls bien loin, ils ne pouvaient que descendre l'Euphrate avec les kurdes au cul. Au nord, les kurdes, au sud, le rgime,  l'est, les forces irakiennes et le hezbollah. Et dans les airs, l'aviation russe. Autant de forces qui ne leur feront aucun cadeau.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Ce qui tait une fake news  Boukamal est ralit  Raqqa : http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/resources/...s_dirty_secret
> 
> Avant de s'en offusquer, se souvenir des principes de Sun-Tzu : " un ennemi encercl vous devez laisser une voie de sortie". L'ennemi doit savoir qu'il existe une alternative  la mort. C'est juste du bon sens stratgique en fait.
> 
> Et puis ils ne sont pas alls bien loin, ils ne pouvaient que descendre l'Euphrate avec les kurdes au cul. Au nord, les kurdes, au sud, le rgime,  l'est, les forces irakiennes et le hezbollah. Et dans les airs, l'aviation russe. Autant de forces qui ne leur feront aucun cadeau.


Je pense surtout qu'avant de critiquer les Kurdes et les FDS pour avoir menag leurs pertes, on devrait se souvenir qu'en Occident aussi on mnage ses pertes....en n'allant pas se battre l-bas et en armant ceux que l'on veut voir se battre  notre place. Ce serait un gnral Occidental qui negocierait une telle vacuation, je crierais au scandale, mais l je pense que seuls ceux qui sont prts  payer le prix du sang peuvent se permettre de dire quoi que ce soit.

----------


## Jipt

Salut,



> Avant de s'en offusquer, se souvenir des principes de Sun-Tzu : " un ennemi encercl vous devez laisser une voie de sortie". L'ennemi doit savoir qu'il existe une alternative  la mort. C'est juste du bon sens stratgique en fait.


Tu pourrais m'expliquer tes commentaires de cette phrase ? Je ne les comprends pas et serais plutt d'un avis plus radical, en ce qui concerne l'EI : on les zigouille tous, jusqu'au dernier, et on n'en parle plus.

PS : j'ai regard ton lien mais a m'a vite gonfl ce site 3.0 avec les images qui glissent l'une sur l'autre, tout pour la frime du site et des css...

----------


## ManusDei

Un ennemi coinc qui n'a rien  perdre cherchera a faire le plus de dgts (humains, matriels) possible. En laissant un moyen de fuite on limite les pertes humaines.

----------


## Ryu2000

A Genve, le rgime Assad en force  la table des ngociations



> Vladimir Poutine, aprs avoir reu  Sotchi, sur la mer Noire, le prsident syrien Bachar Al-Assad puis ses homologues turc et iranien, Recep Tayyip Erdogan et Hassan Rohani, veut organiser un congrs des peuples de Syrie, runissant le rgime, lopposition et toutes les composantes ethniques et politiques du pays. Moscou assure vouloir ainsi  stimuler  le processus de Genve, mais non sy substituer. M. Poutine a par ailleurs dclar au prsident des Etats-Unis Donald Trump, lors dun entretien tlphonique, vouloir  trouver une solution  long terme  pour le pays. Si la Russie sest affirme comme une puissance incontournable en Syrie depuis son intervention militaire de lautomne 2015, elle ne peut prtendre tre le seul faiseur de paix, dautant que sa puissance conomique quivaut  celle de lItalie.


On est vraiment pas loin du retour de la paix en Syrie.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> On est vraiment pas loin du retour de la paix en Syrie.


Vu la stabilit globale de la rgion, j'ai comme un doute. Surtout quand on voit que Thran et Riyad se disputent le Liban.

----------


## Grogro

> Tu pourrais m'expliquer tes commentaires de cette phrase ? Je ne les comprends pas et serais plutt d'un avis plus radical, en ce qui concerne l'EI : on les zigouille tous, jusqu'au dernier, et on n'en parle plus.


ManusDei a expliqu  ma place. On ne peut pas reprocher cet accord aux kurdes qui sont en premires lignes et qui ont dj pay un lourd tribu humain. 

Un sige urbain c'est le thtre militaire le plus difficile qui soit. Regarde la bataille de Mossoul qui a dur prs d'un an. A Alep c'tait encore plus complexe,  cause de la gographie et des forces en prsence (une sorte de double sige entre le rgime et les terroristes pendant des annes, jusqu' ce que le rgime parvienne  couper les lignes de ravitaillement des islamistes, en refermant le sige avec les consquences civiles terribles qu'on a vu). 
L'intrt de l'accord c'tait de protger les populations civiles prises en otage par les mchants terroristes, exactement ce qui s'tait pass  Alep avec les gentils terroristes "modrs", mais aussi  Mossoul. C'est aussi une faon de montrer qu'on vaut mieux que le rgime syrien qui bombarde des cibles civiles au baril d'explosif. Sommes-nous rellement moins barbares qu'eux je me garderais bien de juger.  

Et puis ne t'inquite pas trop de voir des jihadistes dans la nature. S'ils tombent sur le Hezbollah ou les milices iraniennes, je ne donne pas cher de leur peau. Femmes & enfants risquent mme d'y passer et ce sera un crime de guerre au mme titre que ceux de DAECH, des "rebelles" ou du rgime.




> Vu la stabilit globale de la rgion, j'ai comme un doute. Surtout quand on voit que Thran et Riyad se disputent le Liban.


La guerre sera loin d'tre finie avec la chute de DAECH en effet : http://www.slate.fr/story/154256/bac...e-kurdes-turcs

Cet article de qualit me semble d'ailleurs l'occasion d'illustrer la diffrence entre un vrai travail de journaliste et, sur le mme site, la propagande grossire et manichenne qu'on nous a servie sur ce dossier pendant des annes : http://www.slate.fr/story/154394/dip...poutine-russie

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> La guerre sera loin d'tre finie avec la chute de DAECH en effet : http://www.slate.fr/story/154256/bac...e-kurdes-turcs


Trs bon lien. Chacun a ses propres objectifs, et surtout ses propres peurs. Le Kurdes ont peur de perdre le peu qu'ils ont. Le gouvernement syrien a peur de perdre le nord du pays. Les turcs ont peur de voir la rebellion Kurde franchir la frontire. Les iraniens ont peur de perdre leurs allis. Les Russes ont peur de continuer  payer le prix du sang encore longtemps pour garder leur position stratgique. Les amricains ont peur de se faire dborder par les russes dans la rgion. Les autres groupes, spcialement les rebelles ont juste peur de se faire exterminer.




> Cet article de qualit me semble d'ailleurs l'occasion d'illustrer la diffrence entre un vrai travail de journaliste et, sur le mme site, la propagande grossire et manichenne qu'on nous a servie sur ce dossier pendant des annes : http://www.slate.fr/story/154394/dip...poutine-russie


Russie, maaaaaaaal, occident, bieeeeeeeeen. Tu as raison, c'est assez limit, comme analyse. On dirait le miroir exact de certaines positions de certains intervenants, dans le coin.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Et puis ne t'inquite pas trop de voir des jihadistes dans la nature. S'ils tombent sur le Hezbollah ou les milices iraniennes, je ne donne pas cher de leur peau. Femmes & enfants risquent mme d'y passer et ce sera un crime de guerre au mme titre que ceux de DAECH, des "rebelles" ou du rgime.
> 
> La guerre sera loin d'tre finie avec la chute de DAECH en effet : http://www.slate.fr/story/154256/bac...e-kurdes-turcs
> 
> Cet article de qualit me semble d'ailleurs l'occasion d'illustrer la diffrence entre un vrai travail de journaliste et, sur le mme site, la propagande grossire et manichenne qu'on nous a servie sur ce dossier pendant des annes : http://www.slate.fr/story/154394/dip...poutine-russie


Mais le Kremlin va faire le juge de paix avec les kurdes qui viennent d'tre trahis par les occidentaux pour la n-ime fois, et leur faire une offre qu'il ne pourront pas refuser, comme de garantir leur scurit. Car comme la Syrie et l'Iran mangent dans la main des russes, que Bagdad est maintenant chiite et furieusement anti-sunnite, et qu'Erdogan est en dette avec Moscou, qui d'autre que Moscou peut le faire ?

Ce sera donc un banco formidable pour Moscou qui conserve sa base de Sbastopol, la Syrie, rcupre l'Egypte, l'Irak, l'Iran, la Turquie et bientt la Lybie, et refourgue la bancale Ukraine  une UE au stade ultime de la snilit. En plus de sortir dfinitivement la France du jeu : en fait non, la France s'est sortie toute seule du jeu comme une grande.
Pourquoi cela ? parce que la Russie s'est appuye sur les peuples, une conception traditionnelle des rapports de forces de puissances, et la pratique du judo o on applique une pression  un moment opportun.

C'est aussi un revers considrable pour ces pds de yankee Washington, au moins aussi grave que la dfaite du Vietnam, car ces pds de yankee l'US Army a subit une droute complte aprs un minimum de pertes (retrait de l'Irak sous Obama). Lui reste le thtre afghan qui n'a aucun intrt pour personne sauf de saigner petit  petit des armes occidentales compltement perdues dans leur dlire hyper technologique: on n'appelle pas ce pays le cimetire des empires pour rien.

Et la conclusion d'une longue lutte commence en 2003. Idem pour les saoudiens qui essuient revers sur revers, et les israliens qui avaient paris sur la dfaite d'Assad pour couper le ravitaillement du Hezbollah.

Enfin ces p... Washington ne pourra pas dire qu'on ne les avait pas averti. Chirac doit bien rigoler.
Voila ce que c'est que de partir dans des dlire militaristes, l'arrogance, et de se mettre les russes et les chinois  dos en plus des arabes.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Et la conclusion d'une longue lutte commence en 2003. Idem pour les saoudiens qui essuient revers sur revers, et les israliens qui avaient paris sur la dfaite d'Assad pour couper le ravitaillement du Hezbollah.


Isral mne une stratgie beaucoup plus complexe et subtile que cela: ils veulent une Syrie affaiblie (hors de combat pour une gnration, en fait), pas trop proche de l'Iran, ni trop proche des jihadistes car la dernire chose que veulent les Israliens c'est un nouveau nid  fedayeen comme l'tait le Liban avant 82. Que la Syrie reste eternellement en guerre serait une trs bonne chose pour Isral.  dfaut, ils veulent qu'elle s'en sorte exsangue et paralyse par ses clivages internes.

Mentionnant aussi qu'au passage que pendant que le Hizbullah se bat (et perd des hommes) en Syrie, il n'a pas la capacit d'inquiter srieusement Isral. Et la guerre coute aussi beaucoup de ressources  l'pouvantail Irannien, ressources qui auraient pu tre investies en armement de longue distance et/ou dans le programme nuclaire.




> Mais le Kremlin va faire le juge de paix avec les kurdes qui viennent d'tre trahis par les occidentaux pour la n-ime fois, et leur faire une offre qu'il ne pourront pas refuser, comme de garantir leur scurit. Car comme la Syrie et l'Iran mangent dans la main des russes, que Bagdad est maintenant chiite et furieusement anti-sunnite, et qu'Erdogan est en dette avec Moscou, qui d'autre que Moscou peut le faire ?


Bof. Putin joue son prestige aussi sur sa rputation d'alli fidle. Il ne peut pas trop proposer aux Kurdes car sinon il trahit Assad. Avec les vivres Occidentaux coups et la Turquie dsormais dans la place, les Kurdes vont trs vite se retrouver avec une trs mauvaise position. Manger dans la main de Putin, oui, j'imagine qu'ils devront le faire pour survivre, mais Putin ne se positionne pas du tout en tant que dfenseur des Kurdes.

Cela dit, vu la situation des Kurdes de Syrie avant la guerre, il ne leur faut pas grand chose pour avoir fait des progrs.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Isral mne une stratgie beaucoup plus complexe et subtile que cela: ils veulent une Syrie affaiblie (hors de combat pour une gnration, en fait), pas trop proche de l'Iran, ni trop proche des djihadistes car la dernire chose que veulent les Israliens c'est un nouveau nid  fedayeen comme l'tait le Liban avant 82. Que la Syrie reste ternellement en guerre serait une trs bonne chose pour Isral.  dfaut, ils veulent qu'elle s'en sorte exsangue et paralyse par ses clivages internes.


C'est tellement subtil et complexe que cela ne marche aucunement: de fait, la Syrie tait hors de combat depuis longtemps, mais l elle est devenue intouchable : dfense arienne autour de Damas, sous marins nuclaire lanceur d'engin au large des ctes, et plus allie  l'Iran que jamais.
Et il faut tre compltement demeur pour imaginer que le rgime puisse tre proche des djihadistes: il leur fait la guerre depuis les annes 80. Quelle genre de presse peut sortir de telles sornettes ?




> Mentionnant aussi qu'au passage que pendant que le Hizbullah se bat (et perd des hommes) en Syrie, il n'a pas la capacit d'inquiter srieusement Isral. Et la guerre cote aussi beaucoup de ressources  l'pouvantail Iranien, ressources qui auraient pu tre investies en armement de longue distance et/ou dans le programme nuclaire.


En 2006, on a vu que ta remarque tait dnue de ralit, le Hezbollah a srieusement inquit Isral... au prix de pertes drisoires.
Le programme nuclaire et de missile iranien se porte mieux que jamais et est test en Core du nord, vu que l'attitude des occidentaux a montr qu'ils n'taient pas digne de confiance. C'est fort dommage, toute cette prolifration veut dire mcaniquement qu'une bombe va finir par tomber sur Jrusalem. Tu me diras, en bon philosophe, que cela rsoudra le problme du terrorisme palestinien... surtout s'il s'agit d'une bombe H.

Les perses ont un proverbe fort fameux, "Qui sme le vent, rcolte la tempte".




> Bof. Putin joue son prestige aussi sur sa rputation d'alli fidle. Il ne peut pas trop proposer aux Kurdes car sinon il trahit Assad. Avec les vivres Occidentaux coups et la Turquie dsormais dans la place, les Kurdes vont trs vite se retrouver avec une trs mauvaise position. Manger dans la main de Putin, oui, j'imagine qu'ils devront le faire pour survivre, mais Putin ne se positionne pas du tout en tant que dfenseur des Kurdes.
> 
> Cela dit, vu la situation des Kurdes de Syrie avant la guerre, il ne leur faut pas grand chose pour avoir fait des progrs.


Je n'ai pas dit dfenseur, j'ai dit garant de la scurit, nuance. Le calife n'est pas dfenseur des dhimmis, mais il est garant de leur scurit ... etc etc.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Juste pour ceux (ou celui) qui pense que Assad est un gentil dictateur aim de son peuple
Voil ses douces et agrables pratiques...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Juste pour ceux (ou celui) qui pense que Assad est un gentil dictateur aim de son peuple
> Voil ses douces et agrables pratiques...


Nos combattants de la libert violent et tuent aussi, on ne s'en meut gure

----------


## Ryu2000

Isral bombarde un centre de recherche scientifique prs de Damas



> Selon la tlvision dEtat, le bouclier anti-missile syrien aurait intercept au moins trois missiles israliens, alors que, *comme  son habitude, l'Etat hbreu n'a pas comment l'information des mdias arabes*.
> *Ce bombardement isralien prsum serait le second en moins dune semaine*, aprs des frappes menes dans la nuit de vendredi  samedi soir, qui ont une base militaire iranienne prs de la capitale syrienne.
> D'aprs des mdias locaux, les frappes ont t menes par des avions de chasse israliens qui ont tir depuis l'espace arien libanais.


Mais est-ce qu'Isral  le droit de bombarder les allis de la Syrie comme a ?

----------


## ddoumeche

> Isral mne une stratgie beaucoup plus complexe et subtile que cela: ils veulent une Syrie affaiblie (hors de combat pour une gnration, en fait), pas trop proche de l'Iran, ni trop proche des jihadistes car la dernire chose que veulent les Israliens c'est un nouveau nid  fedayeen comme l'tait le Liban avant 82. Que la Syrie reste eternellement en guerre serait une trs bonne chose pour Isral.  dfaut, ils veulent qu'elle s'en sorte exsangue et paralyse par ses clivages internes.


Tiens, regardes encore ce weekend: la politique "complexe et subtile" d'isral fait qu'ils en sont  nouveau  bombarder les positions du Hezbollah et des iraniens maintenant ouvertement install en Syrie. Tellement subtile qu'ils ont laiss fuit leur plan dans la presse avant les vnements, pour prparer l'oppinion publique ... mais que croient ces gens l ? que les iraniens sont des arrirs qui ne lient pas la presse occidentale ???

Et le pire est que cela a considrablement renforc le Hezbollah, ses capacits ont t dcuples par rapport  2006. Sans compter qu'ils vont mettre la main sur les stocks de missiles antichars fournis aux "combattants de la libert & du djihad de la sainte foi". Tu crois que c'est important si le hezbollah perd des hommes ? mais s'il en perd mille, il en recrute 2 fois plus plus et qu'il peut l'entraner  peu de frais. Il ne faut pas raisonner en terme de pertes mais de moral, et le hezbollah va en sortir largement grandi.
Tu n'as pas lu Mao ?

Cette politique est donc un fiasco total. Et le pire serait que les isralien envahissent la Syrie, ce qui n'est pas exclut tant les esprits semblent s'chauffer.

Tiens, une autre analyse de la faillite organisationnelle et logique de lors d'un autre conflit moderne, le vietnam, par un expert franais dans le domaine : 
https://lavoiedelepee.blogspot.fr/20...guerre-du.html




> Isral bombarde un centre de recherche scientifique prs de Damas


Ce n'est pas un centre scientifique mais une base de l'Iran. La force prime sur le droit, et donc le droit, Isral le prend

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et le pire serait que les isralien envahissent la Syrie, ce qui n'est pas exclut tant les esprits semblent s'chauffer.


C'est le projet  long terme :

(_Dans un contexte religieux, le Grand Isral fait rfrence  la Terre promise aux enfants d'Isral, qui s'tend  du fleuve d'gypte  l'Euphrate_ )
a touche des pays comme :
La Palestine, l'Egypte, la Jordanie, le Liban, la Syrie, l'Irak, le Kowet.

Apparemment le projet c'est de mettre des groupes terroristes comme Daesh au pouvoir dans ces pays pour qu'aprs Isral (aid par les USA) reprennent le terrain.

On a vu qu'Isral aidait les terroristes :
Lancien directeur du Mossad avoue quIsral soigne les terroristes dal nosra

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> Tiens, une autre analyse de la faillite organisationnelle et logique de lors d'un autre conflit moderne, le vietnam, par un expert franais dans le domaine : 
> https://lavoiedelepee.blogspot.fr/20...guerre-du.html(.../...)


Trs bon article, et, c'est suffisamment rare pour tre soulign, excellents commentaires.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Trs bon article, et, c'est suffisamment rare pour tre soulign, excellents commentaires.


Michel Goya rsume trs bien le mcanisme de double taux que subissent les armes occidentales, et franaises en particulier.




> C'est le projet  long terme


Oui mais non

----------


## Grogro

Au Moyen-Orient, la France, globalement vince, fait enfin voluer sa politique : https://www.latribune.fr/entreprises...-3-755483.html

----------


## ddoumeche

> Au Moyen-Orient, la France, globalement vince, fait enfin voluer sa politique : https://www.latribune.fr/entreprises...-3-755483.html


C'est plus grave que cela: Paris et Ryad sont sur des trajectoires opposes en ce qui concerne le Liban... ce qui pourrait avoir des consquences car les deux acteurs n'ont pas des ractions rationnelles sur le sujet: Paris est sentimentalement trs attaches au Liban... alors que Ryad est en guerre presque totale avec les chiites et pour la Syrie donc contre le Hezbollah donc .. contre le Liban.
Rappelons que leur ministre des affaires trangres a quand mme menac la Liban de disparition, peu aprs l'enlvement l'invitation du premier ministre... ce qui est quand mme assez srieux, surtout quand on sait que Ryad est prise  la gorge financirement et que le nouveau roi rve de modernit et d'aventures militaires (l'invasion du Ymen est son oeuvre).

Il est donc probable que nous vivions des moments intressants  brve chance.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Oui mais non


Isral a besoin d'un prtexte pour s'tendre.
Dj que c'est une occupation illgale qui se dveloppe (c'est le seul pays sans frontire).

Le fait que des terroristes prennent le pouvoir est excellent pour Isral, c'est comme les printemps arabe.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Au Moyen-Orient, la France, globalement vince, fait enfin voluer sa politique : https://www.latribune.fr/entreprises...-3-755483.html


Point de vue personnel, mais Macron a plutot bien jou la crise au Liban. Je crois que l-bas ils viennent de se rappeler qu'un pays nomm "France" existe, parce que sous Sarko et Hollande...

Par contre sur le moyen terme, on va voir si EM arrive  mener une politique indpendante au Proche-Orient ou s'il va finalement n'tre qu'un sous-fifre des tats-Unis. C'est vrai que Trump n'a pas de politique rgionale, mais les USA ne se rsument pas  un homme, fusse-t'il prsident (c.f. le rapprochement avec la Russie que Trump n'a simplement pas pu faire).

----------


## ddoumeche

> Isral a besoin d'un prtexte pour s'tendre.
> Dj que c'est une occupation illgale qui se dveloppe (c'est le seul pays sans frontire).
> 
> Le fait que des terroristes prennent le pouvoir est excellent pour Isral, c'est comme les printemps arabe.


Ils n'ont pas besoin de prtexte, ils veulent dj annexer la Cisjordanie, projet sur lequel ils sont depuis 50 ans... mais vu que les juifs occidentaux ne veulent pas vraiment s'installer (trop nationaliste, trop petit, pas cosmopolite ...), cela n'avance pas. A ce rythme, ils auront termin cette phase d'ici l'an 2500 donc aprs la fin du monde.

Le jour o BHL, surnomm tintin, formulera une ide cohrente en politique trangre, il pleuvra des nues de grenouilles et son peuple retournera en Egypte.

C'est une rgion o il n'y a pas de gentils, mme pas les kurdes. Les seuls gentils sont les plus faibles donc les coptes et les yzidis et autres minorits en voie d'extinction.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ils n'ont pas besoin de prtexte


Non mais d'accord Isral s'tend lentement et illgalement.
Mais imaginez un peu le scnario :
Des islamistes (rebelles/terroristes) prennent le pouvoir en Syrie, en Irak et dans d'autres pays du coin.
Isral pourra justifier une des normes interventions pour lutter contre le terrorisme et l *le pays s'tendra beaucoup plus vite*.

Isral a demand aux USA de mettre l'ambassade amricaine  Jrusalem (certains isralien au pouvoir aimeraient que la capitale soit Jrusalem alors que c'est Tel Aviv) tout a pour provoquer les musulmans :
Ambassade amricaine  Jrusalem : Riyad met en garde contre la colre des musulmans

Donald Trump va transfrer l'ambassade amricaine en Isral  Jrusalem, indignation dans le monde musulman



> La dcision tait aussi redoute qu'attendue: le prsident rpublicain a fait part de son intention de transfrer lambassade des Etats-Unis en Isral de Tel-Aviv  Jrusalem. *Le prsident palestinien Mahmoud Abbas l'a mis en garde contre les consquences dangereuses dune telle dcision*


Isral provoque les musulmans, afin que des musulmans ragissent, pour avoir une justification pour attaquer beaucoup plus fort.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Non mais d'accord Isral s'tend lentement et illgalement.


Bizarrement, tu as tenu un discours beaucoup moins critique, pour ne pas dire que tu as dfendu, l'annexion de la Crime par la Russie... 2 poids / 2 mesures..  ::roll:: 




> Isral a demand aux USA de mettre l'ambassade amricaine  Jrusalem


Tu as des preuves que ce soit  la demande d'Isral ? Parce que j'ai entendu que Trump avait dcid a, mais pas que c'tait une demande d'Isral.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Bizarrement, tu as tenu un discours beaucoup moins critique, pour ne pas dire que tu as dfendu, l'annexion de la Crime par la Russie... 2 poids / 2 mesures..


Mais a n'a strictement aucun putain de rapport !
Isral c'est un petit groupe de sioniste juif, qui ont dit "Dieu nous a promit une terre, on n'arrte d'attendre qu'il nous la donne et on l'achte, l o ont pense qu'on tait il y a 4000 ans".
Les Palestiniens n'ont pas envie de faire parti d'Isral, ils disent "On veut notre vrai tat Palestinien et tre tranquille, nous ne sommes pas trs content de l'occupation illgale".

La majorit des gens de Crime se disaient "Je me sens Russe, j'aimerai qu'on rintgre le pays, on va organiser un rfrendum".
Je vois pas les Palestiniens organiser un vote pour augmenter l'occupation.
Il faut comparer ce qui est comparable....




> Tu as des preuves que ce soit  la demande d'Isral ?


Le gouvernement Isralien est plutt secret, les actions d'Isral ne sont pas affiches.
Par exemple,  chaque fois qu'ils bombardent une cible, ils ne font pas de dclaration...

Ce n'est peut tre pas isral qui a demand, mais peu importe.
Au pire si a dplat isral, ils peuvent conseiller aux USA de laisser l'ambassade l o elle est...
Mais je vois mal le gouvernement isralien faire quelque chose pour diminuer les tensions entre eux et les musulmans.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Bizarrement, tu as tenu un discours beaucoup moins critique, pour ne pas dire que tu as dfendu, l'annexion de la Crime par la Russie... 2 poids / 2 mesures.. 
> 
> 
> Tu as des preuves que ce soit  la demande d'Isral ? Parce que j'ai entendu que Trump avait dcid a, mais pas que c'tait une demande d'Isral.


Mais pourquoi tu lui rponds encore ? Tu sais trs bien ce qu'il va te rpondre, pourtant...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais pourquoi tu lui rponds encore ? Tu sais trs bien ce qu'il va te rpondre, pourtant...


J'aime bien le mettre face  ses contradictions et le laisser s'enfoncer encore et toujours plus profondment...  ::mouarf:: 
Et le pire, c'est que a marche.  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> J'aime bien le mettre face  ses contradictions


Il n'y a aucune contradiction, quel analogie pouvez-vous faire entre la Crime et Isral ?
Rien n'est comparable, il n'y aucun point commun.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il n'y a aucune contradiction, quel analogie pouvez-vous faire entre la Crime et Isral ?
> Rien n'est comparable, il n'y aucun point commun.


Ben, si. Extension du territoire illgalement, par la force, en envahissant un autre pays. C'est exactement la mme chose.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Extension du territoire illgalement, par la force, en envahissant un autre pays.


En Crime il y a eu un rfrendum, est-ce que les palestiniens ont organis un rfrendum "Pour ou Contre faire venir des sionistes juifs ?" ?
La Russie n'a pas employ la force pour que la Crime redevienne Russe.

Les soldats israliens ont mis en place des checkpoints, ils maltraitent les palestiniens, ils leur coupent l'eau, ils en tuent, c'est une occupation avec des murs et des grillages.
La Russie respect la Crime, les Crimens sont Russes. (Les palestiniens ne sont pas israliens)

Il y a beaucoup de crimens qui se sentent Russe et qui aiment la Russie.
Les Palestiniens ne se sentent pas israliens.

Les Crimens taient Russe avant.
La vie d'un Crimen est beaucoup mieux que la vie d'un Palestinien, ils ne sont pas opprim par un occupant.

===
 la limite si vous voulez faire une analogie qui tienne la route, vous pouvez dire "Isral soutient le terrorisme en Syrie comme les USA soutiennent le terrorisme en Ukraine" et l a marche.
[No News] Tmoignage de snipers du massacre du Madan :  Les ordres venaient de lopposition 
Un ancien directeur du Mossad confirme : les terroristes dal-Qada sont soigns en Isral

----------


## Jon Shannow

Allez, j'arrte, tu me fatigues en fait.  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

La Russie retire la majeure partie de ses forces militaires de Syrie



> Le prsident russe, Vladimir Poutine, a ordonn, lundi 11 dcembre, le retrait de la majeure partie du contingent militaire russe en Syrie, lors dune visite surprise sur la base de Hmeimim, en Syrie, a annonc lagence de presse russe Interfax.
> 
> *En prs de deux ans, les forces armes russes, en collaboration avec larme syrienne, ont dtruit en grande partie les terroristes internationaux. Par consquent, jai pris la dcision de faire rentrer en Russie la plus grande partie du contingent militaire russe se trouvant en Syrie* , a dclar M. Poutine, cit par Interfax.
> 
> Lance en 2015, lintervention militaire russe en Syrie a chang la donne en permettant notamment aux forces gouvernementales de ravir  lEtat islamique (EI) la cit antique de Palmyre et de chasser les rebelles de leur bastion dAlep, dans le nord-ouest du pays.


On dirait qu'il n'y a plus beaucoup de terroristes maintenant, la paix en Syrie ne doit plus tre trs loin.

----------


## Ryu2000

Washington et Riyad ont indirectement arm Daech



> Selon Conflict Armament Research, les tats-Unis et l'Arabie saoudite ont fourni des armes  apparemment  des forces de l'opposition syrienne , et ce, de manire illgale. L'ONG explique ainsi que, dans la plupart des cas, les tats-Unis n'avaient pas le droit d'envoyer aux rebelles cet armement obtenu auprs de fournisseurs europens, en vertu des accords signs qui interdisent au pays acheteur de transfrer ce matriel sans autorisation pralable.  *La fourniture de matriel [militaire] dans le cadre du conflit syrien, par des parties trangres, notamment les tats-Unis et l'Arabie saoudite, a indirectement permis  l'EI d'obtenir des quantits substantielles de munitions antiblindage* , poursuit CAR.


Il n'y a pas que les USA et l'Arabie Saoudite qui ont livr des armes et munitions qui se sont retrouv chez les terroristes...

----------


## Ryu2000

Assad accuse la France de "soutien au terrorisme"



> "La France a t le porte-tendard du soutien au terrorisme en Syrie ds les premiers jours" du conflit, a estim M. Assad, en rfrence au soutien apport par Paris aux rebelles qui luttent contre son rgime depuis 2011 et que Damas qualifie de "terroristes". 
> 
> "Elle n'est pas en position de donner une valuation d'une confrence de paix", a-t-il dclar  des journalistes, aprs avoir reu  Damas une dlgation de responsables et d'hommes d'affaires russes. "*Celui qui soutient le terrorisme n'a pas le droit de parler de paix et n'a mme pas le droit de s'ingrer dans les affaires syriennes*", a-t-il prcis.

----------


## behe

> Assad accuse la France de "soutien au terrorisme"





> "Quand on a pass son temps  massacrer son peuple, on a gnralement un peu plus de discrtion", a rpondu le ministre franais des Affaires trangres Jean-Yves Le Drian, interrog par des journalistes lors d'un dplacement  Washington. "M. Bachar al-Assad ne semble pas vraiment en situation de pouvoir affirmer une prise de position politique tant qu'il est dpendant de la Russie et de l'Iran", a-t-il insist.


T'avais oubli la rponse dans ta quote (surement un oubli et non un parti pris  ::ptdr::  ), je corrige

----------


## Zirak

> T'avais oubli la rponse dans ta quote (surement un oubli et non un parti pris  ), je corrige


 ::aie:: 

Teu teu teu ! 

Monseigneur Assad n'a jamais massacr personne, cessez de rpandre cette vilaine propagande amricano-europenne, vil faquin ! 

C'est un gentilhomme qui sacrifie sa vie, sang et eau,  dfendre la veuve et l'orphelin, contre les hordes barbares venant en ses contres, avec l'aide du non moins admirable Vladimir le Grand !

----------


## Ryu2000

> surement un oubli et non un parti pris


Non c'tait totalement fait exprs, moi j'aime bien le ct qui est le moins montr.
Tout le monde aura accs  ce que les clampins du gouvernement ont rpondu  Assad, par contre on voit moins ce que reproche Monsieur Bachar el-Assad au gouvernement Franais...

Moi je suis d'accord avec lui, la France n'aurait pas du soutenir les rebelles.
Imaginez le scnario inverse : des hommes armes qui voudraient renverser Macron. La Syrie qui aiderait ces hommes. Est-ce que l vous soutiendriez la rebellions ?

La France ne s'est jamais cach de les avoir aid, alors que c'est illgal dans le droit international, aucun protocole n'est respect.
Franois Hollande confirme avoir livr des armes aux rebelles en Syrie

Mais le meilleur article restera celui la :
La France a fourni des armes aux islamistes syriens ds 2012, avoue Franois Hollande dans un livre



> *Le prsident franais sest confi au journaliste Xavier Panon, qui rvle que Franois Hollande a dcid de livrer des armes lourdes aux rebelles syriens, malgr lembargo europen*.
> 
> La France a fourni des armes  des groupes rebelles syriens ds 2012 alors que lUnion europenne avait impos un embargo sur de telles livraisons. Et cest le prsident Hollande qui le dit lui-mme dans un livre  paratre le 13 mai aux Editions de lArchipel, intitul Dans les coulisses de la diplomatie franaise, de Sarkozy  Hollande, crit par le journaliste Xavier Panon.
> 
> Nous avons commenc quand nous avons eu la certitude quelles iraient dans des mains sres, explique le chef de lEtat  lauteur du livre, en mai 2014. *Les livraisons ont dbut ds la fin de lanne 2012, alors que lembargo europen, tabli  lt 2011, est toujours en vigueur*. Il ne sera lev qu la fin du mois de mai 2013.
> 
> Ce cavalier seul contraint lElyse  la prudence. Officiellement, la France se contente denvoyer de lquipement non-ltal: gilets pare-balles, outils de communication crypte, masques contre les armes chimiques, lunettes nocturnes. Mais cest un tout autre matriel quelle dpche sur place: *canons de 20 mm, mitrailleuses, lance-roquettes, missiles anti-chars*. Seuls les missiles anti-ariens restent tabous. Franois Hollande nen enverra pas car ils savreraient trop dangereux si des djihadistes venaient  sen emparer.


============================
Vous n'apprenez donc jamais ?
Est-ce que vous vous rappelez de l'Irak avant et aprs Saddam Hussein ?
De la Libye avant et aprs Mouammar Kadhafi ?
Vous voulez faire pareille avec la Syrie ?

Mais occupez vous de vos problmes et laissez les vivres tranquille.
Donald Trump: le monde serait meilleur avec Saddam Hussein et Kadhafi



> Saddam Hussein et Mouammar Kadhafi ont t renverss en 2003 et 2011 respectivement, lors d'interventions militaires menes ou soutenues par les tats-Unis.
> 
> Regardez la Libye. Regardez l'Irak. Avant il n'y avait pas de terroristes en Irak. Il [Saddam Hussein] les tuait immdiatement. [L'Irak] est maintenant devenu l'universit d'excellence du terrorisme, a justifi M. Trump.
> 
> Franchement, dsormais il n'y a plus d'Irak ni de Libye. Ils ont vol en clats. Il n'y a plus aucun contrle. Personne ne sait ce qui se passe, a-t-il poursuivi.


============================
*Est-ce qu'il y avait des ventes d'esclaves en Libye et une immigration massive en Europe sous Kadhafi ?*

----------


## Zirak

> Imaginez le scnario inverse : des hommes armes qui voudraient *renverser Macron*. La Syrie qui aiderait ces hommes. Est-ce que l vous soutiendriez la rebellions ?


Oui !  ::aie:: 

 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## el_slapper

> Oui !


Pour mettre qui  la place? on mais je veux bien que vous disiez que c'est une ordure, mais vu la liste de prtendants, eh bien je m'en contente, de l'ordure.

----------


## Jon Shannow

[QUOTE=Ryu2000;9858447]Mais le meilleur article restera celui la :
La France a fourni des armes aux *islamistes* syriens ds 2012, avoue Franois Hollande dans un livre



> Le prsident franais sest confi au journaliste Xavier Panon, qui rvle que Franois Hollande a dcid de livrer des armes lourdes aux rebelles syriens, malgr lembargo europen.
> 
> La France a fourni des armes  des groupes rebelles syriens ds 2012 alors que lUnion europenne avait impos un embargo sur de telles livraisons. Et cest le prsident Hollande qui le dit lui-mme dans un livre  paratre le 13 mai aux Editions de lArchipel, intitul Dans les coulisses de la diplomatie franaise, de Sarkozy  Hollande, crit par le journaliste Xavier Panon.
> 
> Nous avons commenc quand nous avons eu la certitude quelles iraient dans des mains sres, explique le chef de lEtat  lauteur du livre, en mai 2014. Les livraisons ont dbut ds la fin de lanne 2012, alors que lembargo europen, tabli  lt 2011, est toujours en vigueur. Il ne sera lev qu la fin du mois de mai 2013.
> 
> Ce cavalier seul contraint lElyse  la prudence. Officiellement, la France se contente denvoyer de lquipement non-ltal: gilets pare-balles, outils de communication crypte, masques contre les armes chimiques, lunettes nocturnes. Mais cest un tout autre matriel quelle dpche sur place: canons de 20 mm, mitrailleuses, lance-roquettes, missiles anti-chars. Seuls les missiles anti-ariens restent tabous. Franois Hollande nen enverra pas car ils savreraient trop dangereux si des djihadistes venaient  sen emparer.


Tu devrais apprendre  lire, avant de citer des articles de sites douteux. Il n'est aucunement question d'islamistes, mais de rebelles. Tu sais, ces habitants de Syrie qui n'en pouvaient plus de subir la dictature d'Assad ?  :;): 
Si tu veux, c'est un peu comme les anglais qui aidaient les rsistants pendant la seconde guerre...

----------


## Zirak

> Pour mettre qui  la place? on mais je veux bien que vous disiez que c'est une ordure, mais vu la liste de prtendants, eh bien je m'en contente, de l'ordure.


La prochaine fois je mettrais 5 ou 6 smileys en plus de ceux dj prsents.  ::aie:: 

Perso je m'en fou de qui est au pouvoir, c'est toujours la mme merde de toutes faons.

----------


## Grogro

> La prochaine fois je mettrais 5 ou 6 smileys en plus de ceux dj prsents. 
> 
> Perso je m'en fou de qui est au pouvoir, c'est toujours la mme merde de toutes faons.


Quand quelques dizaines de milliers de jihadistes trangers lourdement arms et entrains en Turquie ou en Jordanie dclenchent une crise rgionale au MO et l'exode de millions de rfugis, tu ne t'en fous pas de qui est au pouvoir.

----------


## Zirak

> Quand quelques dizaines de milliers de jihadistes trangers lourdement arms et entrains en Turquie ou en Jordanie dclenchent une crise rgionale au MO et l'exode de millions de rfugis, tu ne t'en fous pas de qui est au pouvoir.


Ah ?

Autant je ne cautionne pas Assad, qui est un gros enfoir, autant il ne me semble pas avoir cautionn le fait que l'on aille intervenir la-bas. 

Je reprends rgulirement Ryu sur Assad, car il essai de le faire passer pour un gentil bisounours en racontant bobard sur bobard, comme si il n'avait rien fait de mal, mais c'est tout. Oui je pense que les syriens mriteraient mieux que lui, mais de la  dire que c'tait  nous de faire en sorte qu'il dgage, je ne pense pas avoir tenu ce genre de propos ici. Et si c'est ce que tu as compris de mes interventions, je me suis peut-tre mal exprim, et dans ce cas, j'en suis dsol, mais ce n'tait pas mon but.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu devrais apprendre  lire, avant de citer des articles de sites douteux.


Le site les-crises.fr est hyper srieux.
Olivier Berruyer n'est pas un rigolo...




> Il n'est aucunement question d'islamistes, mais de rebelles.


Les rebelles sont des djihadistes, en France ils sont considr comme des terroristes, pourquoi en Syrie vous les considrez comme des gentils ?
Vous aimeriez que ces djihadistes bombardent vos maisons comme ils le font en Syrie ?

Essayez de regarder les tmoignages de Pierre Le Corf un peu :






> Tu sais, ces habitants de Syrie qui n'en pouvaient plus de subir la dictature d'Assad ?


Alors dj ce n'est pas une dictature mais par contre si les soit-disant "rebelles" gagnent a en deviendra une.

----------


## Zirak

> Alors dj ce n'est pas une dictature


D'ailleurs au final, quels pays considres-tu comme des dictatures ? 

Puisque pour toi, aucun des pays actuellement reconnus en tant que tel n'en est une. 

A tes yeux tout va bien dans le meilleur des mondes dans tous les pays, au niveau dmocratique ? 

Dj par chez nous, cela devient de plus en plus limite, je ne vois pas comment tu peux dire que tout va bien dans les pays o c'est encore pire ?


Je ne vois pas comment tu peux trouver que certains pays (comme la Core du Nord ou la Syrie), sont des dmocraties quand le pouvoir est hrditaire, et/ou qu'il n'y a pas d'opposants aux lections (ou que ceux-ci sont rgulirement emprisonns / assassins) ?  

C'est quand mme hallucinant que tu passes ton temps  te plaindre de notre systme en France, et de nos politiciens, mais que tu trouves tout ces pays parfaitement normaux et acceptables... 

Tu vivrais en Core du Nord ou en Syrie, et tu passerais ne serait-ce que 25% du temps que tu passes ici,  dire du mal du gouvernement, a fait dj un bail que tu croupirais au fond d'une prison ou que tu aurais t tu, mais bon, c'est clair que tout va bien...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Le site les-crises.fr est hyper srieux.
> Olivier Berruyer n'est pas un rigolo...


Ce site est trs orient. Et parler de djihadistes pour parler des rebelles syriens est une faute journalistique.




> Les rebelles sont des djihadistes, en France ils sont considr comme des terroristes, pourquoi en Syrie vous les considrez comme des gentils ?


Non, non et encore non. Les rebelles sont des opposants au rgime. Dans un pays dmocratique, ces gens seraient dans l'opposition et pourraient s'exprimer librement et participer aux lections normalement. Dans la dictature syrienne de la famille Assad, ils ont t oblig de prendre les armes pour essayer d'exister. Je trouve trs bien que la France les ait aid.

----------


## Ryu2000

> D'ailleurs au final, quels pays considres-tu comme des dictatures ?


Pour moi l'Arabie Saoudite, le Qatar et le Bahren sont un peu prs des dictatures et les 3 sont potes avec la France...
Apparemment lrythre est une dictature, c'est peut tre pour a qu'autant drythrens viennent en France.

Mais bon aujourd'hui 90% des Syriens soutiennent leur gouvernement.
Parce qu'ils ont vu ce que c'tait que les rebelles.
Ils sont reu des mortiers sur leur maisons.

Alors effectivement il est arriv que l'arme en visant des terroristes touchent des civils, mais les civils considrent que l'arme les a libr.
On fait pas d'omelette sans casser des ufs, les terroristes se cachent toujours parmi des civils.
D'ailleurs c'est ce que dis toujours l'arme isralienne quand elle dtruit des coles ou des hpitaux palestiniens.




> Tu vivrais en Core du Nord ou en Syrie, et tu passerais ne serait-ce que 25% du temps que tu passes ici,  dire du mal du gouvernement, a fait dj un bail que tu croupirais au fond d'une prison ou que tu aurais t tu


Alors effectivement en Core du Nord on ne peut pas critiquer le gouvernement.
Parce que leur leaders c'est un peu leur dieu l-bas.
C'est une autre culture.
Ceux qui critiquent le gouvernement se retrouvent isol, les gens les vitent.

Pour finir en prison, il faudrait voler une statue sacr, par exemple.
Ou un gros crime du genre.

==
En France j'ai le droit de critiquer le gouvernement, parce que les dmocraties c'est "*cause toujours*".
Il y a certains sujets qu'on a pas le droit de critiquer par contre...
"Pour savoir qui vous dirige vraiment il suffit de regarder ceux que vous ne pouvez pas critiquer"

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Mais bon aujourd'hui 90% des Syriens vivant sur la cte, et qu'on a tri avant de les laisser parler, soutiennent leur gouvernement.


Fixed.

----------


## Charvalos

Ce qui est drle, c'est qu' chaque fois que tu dis qu'il ne peut pas aller plus bas et il creuse encore plus.  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

Ok donc je savais qu'on tait pas bien haut, mais je ne pensais pas que l'on avait touch le fond  ce point l. 

Vu comment tu es  l'ouest, j'ai envie de dire qu'heureusement que dans les dmocraties c'est "cause toujours", manquerait plus qu'on tienne compte des neries que tu racontes.

D'ailleurs quand tu dis que dans les dmocraties c'est "cause toujours", il ne faut pas gnraliser ce qui se passe en France  toutes les dmocraties hein...


Edit: Ah bah Charvalos m'a pris de cours.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> D'ailleurs quand tu dis que dans les dmocraties c'est "cause toujours", il ne faut pas gnraliser ce qui se passe en France  toutes les dmocraties hein...


C'est fourbe la dmocratie, on te fait croire que le peuple a du pouvoir, alors que ce n'est absolument pas le cas.
Il n'y a quasiment jamais de rfrendum et quand il y en a un il est respect que si il va dans le sens du gouvernement.

Notre prsident a t lu par 18% des inscrits (le second tour ne compte pas) et aprs sa popularit a diminu.
Peu de franais sont satisfait, et on ne peut pas le virer, il fait ce qu'il veut (dans la limite de ce qu'il peut faire).

Les pratiques dictatoriales arrivent en France, on peut de moins en moins utiliser l'argent liquide, on est de plus en plus surveill.
Au nom de la lutte contre le terrorisme on perd des liberts.

Faut se renseigner sur les discours d'Etienne Chouard un peu.
La Suisse est un peu dmocratique, mais sinon je vois pas d'autres exemples...




> Fixed.


Bon je me suis mal exprim, ce que je voulais dire c'est 90% des Syriens vivent du ct du gouvernement, certains ont fuit les zones "rebelles" pour rejoindre le ct du gouvernement, ils se faisaient tirer dessus par des snipers "rebelles", il y ont travers des champs de mines "rebelles", tout a pour rejoindre le gouvernement.

Nos mdias ne parlent que des 10% qui sont du ct des terroristes.

*En quoi les terroristes djihadistes que vous appelez "rebelles" sont mieux que le gouvernement Syrien ?*
Est-ce que vous pensez que si les djihadistes prennent le pouvoir, le pays deviendra plus dmocratique et plus tolrant ?
Vous pensez que les Syriens seraient mieux sous un rgime dextrmiste islamiste que laque comme c'est aujourd'hui ?
Les minorits religieuse sont protg par le gouvernement, ce ne serait pas la mme avec les djihadistes...

----------


## Charvalos

*On n'a jamais dit que les rebelles = djihadistes !*

----------


## Ryu2000

> *On n'a jamais dit que les rebelles = djihadistes !*


Faudra en arriver  cette conclusion au bout d'un temps...
Les rebelles en Syrie sont des djihadistes.

Dans la ralit l'Arme syrienne libre est une association de diffrents groupes djihadistes.

===
C'est presque pass dans les mdias mainstream :
Jamal Maarouf : lArme syrienne libre est sous la coupe dAl-Nosra 
Daech, al-Nosra, Arme de l'Islam : les sept familles du djihad en Syrie

Autre chose :
Un commandant du Front Al-Nosra : Les USA sont de notre ct et nous arment via des pays tiers

----------


## Zirak

> C'est fourbe la dmocratie, on te fait croire que le peuple a du pouvoir, alors que ce n'est absolument pas le cas.
> Il n'y a quasiment jamais de rfrendum et quand il y en a un il est respect que si il va dans le sens du gouvernement.
> 
> Notre prsident a t lu par 18% des inscrits (le second tour ne compte pas) et aprs sa popularit a diminu.
> Peu de franais sont satisfait, et on ne peut pas le virer, il fait ce qu'il veut (dans la limite de ce qu'il peut faire).
> 
> Les pratiques dictatoriales arrivent en France, on peut de moins en moins utiliser l'argent liquide, on est de plus en plus surveill.
> Au nom de la lutte contre le terrorisme on perd des liberts.
> 
> ...


C'est bien ce que je dis, tu gnralise  toutes les "dmocraties"  le systme franais, sachant qu'en France, nous ne sommes pas et n'avons jamais t une dmocratie, mais un systme reprsentatif...




> Bon je me suis mal exprim, ce que je voulais dire c'est 90% des Syriens vivent du ct du gouvernement, certains ont fuit les zones "rebelles" pour rejoindre le ct du gouvernement, ils se faisaient tirer dessus par des snipers "rebelles", il y ont travers des champs de mines "rebelles", tout a pour rejoindre le gouvernement.
> 
> Nos mdias ne parlent que des 10% qui sont du ct des terroristes.


Et en quoi vivre dans les zones "hors-conflit", signifie que tu approuves le gouvernement ? Ca veut juste dire que tu ne veut pas mourir dans les bombardements.

Sinon avec ce raisonnement, puisque tu habites en France, tu es pour Macron. Et je ne pense pas que tu sois d'accord avec a ? 

Essaie d'tre un peu cohrent avec toi-mme de temps en temps...





> *En quoi les terroristes djihadistes que vous appelez "rebelles" sont mieux que le gouvernement Syrien ?*
> Est-ce que vous pensez que si les djihadistes prennent le pouvoir, le pays deviendra plus dmocratique et plus tolrant ?
> Vous pensez que les Syriens seraient mieux sous un rgime dextrmiste islamiste que laque comme c'est aujourd'hui ?
> Les minorits religieuse sont protg par le gouvernement, ce ne serait pas la mme avec les djihadistes...


Non toujours pas, ce ne sont pas les djihadistes que nous appelons "rebelles".

Les djihadistes sont les djihadistes. 

Dans ce conflit, il y a eu les rebelles puis ensuite les djihadistes, ce n'est pas comme si tout le monde te l'avait expliqu 150 fois, liens  l'appui. 

Donc je sais que c'est compliqu  comprendre, car il y a 150 groupes diffrents qui se battent en mme temps, mais non, il n'y a pas que le gouvernement d'un ct, et Daech de l'autre. Et mme chez les "rebelles", il y a plusieurs groupes diffrents, o effectivement, tous ne sont pas forcment mieux qu'Assad, a je te l'accorde.

Mais dire rebelles = djihadistes, c'est juste faire preuve d'une btise et d'une ignorance totale de ce qui se passe et de comment tout a a commenc.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Bon je me suis mal exprim, ce que je voulais dire c'est 90% des Syriens vivent du ct du gouvernement, certains ont fuit les zones "rebelles" pour rejoindre le ct du gouvernement, ils se faisaient tirer dessus par des snipers "rebelles", il y ont travers des champs de mines "rebelles", tout a pour rejoindre le gouvernement.


/facepalm

Tu les sors d'o, tes chiffres ? Et me sors pas le gouvernement Syrien, c'est moins fiable que les stats de Pole Emploi.

A force de creuser tu va finir par trouver du ptrole, courage !

----------


## micka132

Toujours les meme histoires lorsqu'ils s'agit d'agression vers des pays tiers: c'est pour dfendre la civilisation face aux barbares.
Absolument rien de neuf, le but n'est surtout pas de comprendre les contextes de chaque rgion, juste d'y projetter ses propres repaires socio-culturels pour s'assurer de sa supriorit morale afin de n'avoir aucun remord  aller tuer des gens.

C'est navrant, mais ainsi va le monde depuis toujours, aucune raison pour que cela change.

----------


## Ryu2000

> nous ne sommes pas et n'avons jamais t une dmocratie


Quel pays est dmocratique ?




> Et en quoi vivre dans les zones "hors-conflit", signifie que tu approuves le gouvernement ?


Ce ne sont pas des zones hors conflit.
Les 150 groupes terroristes/djihadistes/rebelles attaquent ces zones...




> car il y a 150 groupes diffrents qui se battent en mme temps, mais non, il n'y a pas que le gouvernement d'un ct, et Daech de l'autre.


Mais arrtez avec votre rve de "rebelle modr", a n'existe pas...

Ils ne sont pas si modr que a vu qu'ils lancent des mortiers sur des maisons de civils...
Ils disent "Vous tes infidle parce que vous vivez du ct d'Assad".

Bon de toute faon a tournera toujours en rond.
Pour moi les rebelles en Syrie sont des terroristes.
Pour vous ce n'est pas le cas.
Pensez bien ce que vous voulez j'en ai rien  foutre.

Ce serait quoi les "rebelles modr" en Syrie ?
Est-ce qu'ils sont des extrmistes islamistes galement ?
O est-ce que vous mettez la limite entre rebelle en Syrie et djihadiste ?

----------


## Zirak

> Toujours les meme histoires lorsqu'ils s'agit d'agression vers des pays tiers: c'est pour dfendre la civilisation face aux barbares.
> Absolument rien de neuf, le but n'est surtout pas de comprendre les contextes de chaque rgion, juste d'y projetter ses propres repaires socio-culturels pour s'assurer de sa supriorit morale afin de n'avoir aucun remord  aller tuer des gens.
> 
> C'est navrant, mais ainsi va le monde depuis toujours, aucune raison pour que cela change.


Quel rapport ? 

Encore une fois, personne ici ( part peut-tre Jon  ::aie:: ), n'a dit qu'il fallait qu'on aille intervenir la-bas... 

La conversation actuelle ne consiste qu' essayer de faire comprendre  ryu que non, tous les rebelles ne sont pas des djihadistes, et que non Assad n'est pas un gentil bisounours. Point barre.

Alors c'est bien beau de toujours critiquer notre gouvernement et ses actions (ou les actions de nos "dmocraties") dans ces pays, je ne dis pas que vous avez tord, mais ce n'est absolument pas la question dans la discussion en cours... 


Et comme toujours, puisque vous vivez dans un pays relativement "dmocratique" et libre, rien ne vous empche d'aller vivre en Syrie ou en Core du Nord, si vous ne cautionnez pas les agissements des gouvernements occidentaux. Ah oui mais non, faut pas pousser non plus, on ne va pas abandonner son petit confort d'europen pour aller vivre dans un pays o l'on n'a pas le droit de moufter. Ca commence  bien faire les rebelles de canap...

----------


## micka132

> La conversation actuelle ne consiste qu' essayer de faire comprendre  ryu que non, tous les rebelles ne sont pas des djihadistes, et que non Assad n'est pas un gentil bisounours. Point barre.


La raction de Ryu est inversement proportionnelle aux discours majoritaires que rprsente Jon.
Mais le simple fait de devoir justifier qu'Assad n'est pas un bisounours est dj en soit un problme parceque c'est le dbut de la fable. En gros il y a le bordel parcequ'Assad n'est pas un bisounours? Mais pourquoi c'est pas le cas dans TOUS les autres pays du monde?  ::roll:: 



> Et comme toujours, puisque vous vivez dans un pays relativement "dmocratique" et libre, rien ne vous empche d'aller vivre en Syrie ou en Core du Nord, si vous ne cautionnez pas les agissements des gouvernements occidentaux. Ah oui mais non, faut pas pousser non plus, on ne va pas abandonner son petit confort d'europen pour aller vivre dans un pays o l'on n'a pas le droit de moufter. Ca commence  bien faire les rebelles de canap...


Je vois pas le rapport entre dmocratie et le fait de ne pas pouvoir bouger. D'ailleurs on nous le rpte tous les jours qu'il y a une tripot de rfugi qui quittent leurs dictatures, ca n'a donc aucun rapport. Et puis ce n'est pas qu'une question de gouvernement, il y a la culture d'un pays. Je suis Francais, j'ai beau avoir vcu 1.5 an Quebec, pas trs loin culturellement, c'est en France que je suis bien. Il n'y a pas grand chose qui m'attire dans les pays que tu cites je vois pas pourquoi j'irais y vivre.
Par ailleurs les rebelles de canap je les vois du cot de ceux qui sont pour livrer des armes, ou pire pour envoyer nos propres armes l-bas... Pourquoi n'irais-t-il pas eux se faire trucider pour leurs idaux de dmocratie chez les voisins?

----------


## Zirak

> Mais le simple fait de devoir justifier qu'Assad n'est pas un bisounours est dj en soit un problme parceque c'est le dbut de la fable. En gros il y a le bordel parcequ'Assad n'est pas un bisounours? Mais pourquoi c'est pas le cas dans TOUS les autres pays du monde?


Non y'a le bordel car des problmes climatiques (et donc les famines attenantes) et le fait qu'il fasse assassiner des tudiants pendant le printemps arabe a t la goutte d'eau qui a fait dborder le vase dans un pays o les gens taient dj sous tension et pas forcment tous fan de lui.

Ce n'est pas le cas dans tous les pays du monde, (bien que le printemps arabe a tout de mme touch un certain nombre des pays du coin), tout simplement, car dj, dans la plupart de nos pays, mme si le systme d'lection n'est pas parfait, "notre dictateur" a t lu par une partie du peuple parmi une liste de plusieurs personnes; et qu'il n'est la que pour un nombre d'annes dfini, ce n'est pas le mme qui reste pendant 30 ans ou plus juste car il tait le fils du dictateur prcdent, et que dans une partie des autres pays, si tu mouftes, on te retrouve avec une balle dans la tte, donc a ne donne pas forcment envie d'aller gueuler dans la rue  ::aie::  

On a eu notre "rvolution franaise", ils ont la leur, point. Et quand on a eu la notre, il n'y pas eu le bordel dans tous les pays du globe en mme temps, pourquoi cela devrait tre le cas ici ? 

D'un ct, vous dites qu'on ne doit pas se mler de ce qui se passe chez eux, et de l'autre vous dfendez Assad qui nous protge des mchants djihadistes, mais au final, si ils font ce qu'ils veulent chez eux, qu'est-ce que a peut vous faire que les djihadistes prennent le pouvoir la-bas ? Ou sans allez jusqu' Daech, que cela soit un parti d'intgristes qui dzinguent les autres minorits religieuses ? Ils font ce qu'ils veulent chez eux non, ce n'est pas a que vous nous dites en boucle ?   ::roll:: 

Donc faut pas se proccuper de ce que pensent les syriens d'Assad, mais faut faut se proccuper des pauvres minorits religieuses qui risqueraient d'tre tues par les mchants intgristes ? 

Encore une fois, (pas particulirement toi micka), ce n'est pas la cohrence qui vous touffe.





> Je vois pas le rapport entre dmocratie et le fait de ne pas pouvoir bouger. D'ailleurs on nous le rpte tous les jours qu'il y a une tripot de rfugi qui quittent leurs dictatures, ca n'a donc aucun rapport.


Je n'ai dit a nul part...  ::aie:: 





> Et puis ce n'est pas qu'une question de gouvernement, il y a la culture d'un pays. Je suis Francais, j'ai beau avoir vcu 1.5 an Quebec, pas trs loin culturellement, c'est en France que je suis bien. Il n'y a pas grand chose qui m'attire dans les pays que tu cites je vois pas pourquoi j'irais y vivre.


C'est bien ce que je dis, ton gouvernement pourrait faire des horreurs compltement  l'oppos de tes convictions  l'tranger, c'est pas grave, du moment que tu te sens bien ici. A quoi bon critiquer en permanence alors, si a t'en frle une sans toucher l'autre ? 





> Par ailleurs les rebelles de canap je les vois du cot de ceux qui sont pour livrer des armes, ou pire pour envoyer nos propres armes l-bas... Pourquoi n'irais-t-il pas eux se faire trucider pour leurs idaux de dmocratie chez les voisins?


Encore une fois, je n'ai pas vu grand monde sur ce forum militer activement pour l'intervention franaise en Syrie. En tous cas moins qu'il n'y a de monde pour dfendre Assad, Poutine, ou le psychopathe nord-coren.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Peu de franais sont satisfait, et on ne peut pas le virer, *il fait ce qu'il veut* (*dans la limite de ce qu'il peut faire*).


Il fait ce qu'il veut ou pas ? Faudrait savoir !




> Encore une fois, personne ici ( part peut-tre Jon ), n'a dit qu'il fallait qu'on aille intervenir la-bas...


Nuance. J'ai dit que je trouvais bien que la France ait aid les rebelles. Je n'ai jamais dit qu'il fallait intervenir. C'est trs diffrent. 
Les seuls  tre intervenus, que je sache, ce sont les russes et les amricains ( et encore, les amricains ne sont intervenus que quand Assad a utilis des armes chimiques contre son peuple - quel bon chef d'tat !)

Ce qu'on fait les russes en Syrie peut tre assimil  ce qu'ont fait les anglais lors de la rvolution franaise, en essayant de r-instaurer la monarchie en France.

----------


## Invit

> D'un ct, vous dites qu'on ne doit pas se mler de ce qui se passe chez eux, et de l'autre vous dfendez Assad qui nous protge des mchants djihadistes, mais au final, si ils font ce qu'ils veulent chez eux, qu'est-ce que a peut vous faire que les djihadistes prennent le pouvoir la-bas ? Ou sans allez jusqu' Daech, que cela soit un parti d'intgristes qui dzinguent les autres minorits religieuses ? Ils font ce qu'ils veulent chez eux non, ce n'est pas a que vous nous dites en boucle ?


Non, le truc c'est qu'on peut lgitimement s'interroger sur le but de nos interventions l bas. Je doute et c'est un euphmisme que l'objectif soit de sauver le peuple syrien d'Assad. Je doute galement que ce soit parce qu'on s'est tromp, et qu'on a vraiment cru que les rebelles taient dmocrates. Ce qui ne veut pas dire que je trouve qu'Assad est gentil.

----------


## Ryu2000

> On a eu notre "rvolution franaise", ils ont la leur, point.


a nous a pas tellement russi, jespre que la leur foirera.
Une minorit qui profite d'une crise pour prendre le pouvoir et faire pire de ce qui tait en place prcdemment, c'est pas un progrs...
Passer le pouvoir de la noblesse  la bourgeoisie a craint, les bourgeois en ont rien  foutre du peuple, ils n'aiment pas la France.




> D'un ct, vous dites qu'on ne doit pas se mler de ce qui se passe chez eux, et de l'autre vous dfendez Assad qui nous protge des mchants djihadistes, mais au final, si ils font ce qu'ils veulent chez eux, qu'est-ce que a peut vous faire que les djihadistes prennent le pouvoir la-bas ?


L'crasante majorit des Syriens prfrent Assad  l'opposition.
Beaucoup des terroristes/rebelles sont des mercenaires qui ne sont pas Syrien, ils sont trs bien pay pour foutre la merde l o on les envoie, un jour ils seront redploy ailleurs.

On ne devrait pas aider les rebelles comme nous le faisons.
Imaginez si la Core du Nord, l'Iran, la Syrie, la Chine, la Russie, le Venezuela et les Philippines finanaient, formaient, armaient des groupes pour renverser la France.

*En principe il est interdit de soutenir des groupes qui veulent renverser un pouvoir lgitime par la force.*




> Il fait ce qu'il veut ou pas ? Faudrait savoir !


Le prsident Franais n'a pas beaucoup de pouvoir important.
 cause de l'UE on a perdu les pouvoirs qui compte vraiment comme le contrle de la monnaie, le contrle des frontires, etc...
Mais par contre il peut faire des trucs comme la suppression du CDI par exemple, en fait *tant que a va dans le sens de l'idologie de l'UE il peut y aller*.

Comme on est dans l'UE on ne peut mme pas faire de protectionnisme, alors que a et le contrle de la monnaie c'est la base de l'conomie d'un pays...

Le gouvernement franais peut instaurer des "progrs socitaux" ou se genre de connerie par exemple, mais rien de srieux et de vraiment utile.
C'est pour a que le plupart des candidats  la prsidentielles proposent de changer l'UE, ils ont pas compris qu'ils ne peuvent pas changer l'UE...
L'UE s'en fout du prsident franais.

----------


## Zirak

> Non, le truc c'est qu'on peut lgitimement s'interroger sur le but de nos interventions l bas. Je doute et c'est un euphmisme que l'objectif soit de sauver le peuple syrien d'Assad. Je doute galement que ce soit parce qu'on s'est tromp, et qu'on a vraiment cru que les rebelles taient dmocrates. Ce qui ne veut pas dire que je trouve qu'Assad est gentil.


Bien sr qu'on y a trs probablement un intrt si on le fait.

Mais la encore ce n'est pas la question. Si on coute ryu, et dans une moindre mesure micka, on n'a rien  faire la-bas, point, que l'on ait de bonnes intentions justifies ou non. On ne doit pas intervenir, c'est leur problme.

Alors ok, mais si on est cohrent jusqu'au bout, cela veut dire qu'on n'intervient jamais, peu importe le prtexte, donc ni contre Assad, ni contre Daech, ni pour empcher les mchants intgristes de dzinguer les minorits religieuses. Et si a fini en gnocide, on s'en lave les mains et on dort sur nos deux oreilles.


Enfin bon, on s'loigne du sujet, au dpart, mon point  la base, tait juste d'essayer de faire comprendre  ryu que le conflit ne se rsume pas  Assad vs djihadistes, que cela ne se rsume pas  rebelles = djihadistes, et que non, il n'y a pas 90%+ des syriens qui aiment Assad de tout leur coeur, sinon ces conflits n'auraient peut-tre mme pas commenc...

----------


## Zirak

> *En principe il est interdit de soutenir des groupes qui veulent renverser un pouvoir lgitime par la force.*


Comme dj expliqu, ouvre un livre d'histoire.

Assad est au pouvoir car son pre a renvers le pouvoir lgitime par la force justement...  ::roll::

----------


## Invit

> Bien sr qu'on y a trs probablement un intrt si on le fait.
> 
> Mais la encore ce n'est pas la question. Si on coute ryu, et dans une moindre mesure micka, on n'a rien  faire la-bas, point, que l'on ait de bonnes intentions justifies ou non. On ne doit pas intervenir, c'est leur problme.
> 
> Alors ok, mais si on est cohrent jusqu'au bout, cela veut dire qu'on n'intervient jamais, peu importe le prtexte, donc ni contre Assad, ni contre Daech, ni pour empcher les mchants intgristes de dzinguer les minorits religieuses. Et si a fini en gnocide, on s'en lave les mains et on dort sur nos deux oreilles.


On a particip  mettre le pays  feu et  sang, puis on les a laiss le nez dans le caca. On peut tre contre ce type d'interventions, et en accepter d'autres.





> Enfin bon, on s'loigne du sujet, au dpart, mon point  la base, tait juste d'essayer de faire comprendre  ryu que le conflit ne se rsume pas  Assad vs djihadistes, que cela ne se rsume pas  rebelles = djihadistes, et que non, il n'y a pas 90%+ des syriens qui aiment Assad de tout leur coeur, *sinon ces conflits n'auraient peut-tre mme pas commenc*...


Je n'en suis pas aussi sre.

----------


## Ryu2000

> le conflit ne se rsume pas  Assad vs djihadistes, que cela ne se rsume pas  rebelles = djihadistes


Pour les civils Syrien c'est compltement a la situation.
Il y a d'un ct le gouvernement qui protge le peuple face  plein de groupes qui ciblent les civils. (on s'en fout de la diffrence entre les groupes, au final ils envoient tous des bombes...)

Si il n'y avait plus tous ces groupes les Syriens ne seraient pas en train de mourir sous les bombes.
Le peuple Syrien souffre, les gens n'ont pas de travail, ils ont du mal  se nourrir.
Plus on aidera les djihadiste plus ils soufreront.




> Comme dj expliqu, ouvre un livre d'histoire.


lection en Syrie: Bachar el-Assad rlu avec 88,7% des voix, selon le prsident du Parlement

Mais admettons qu'Assad soit un dictateur...
Et alors ?
Qu'est-ce que a peut nous foutre ?
Il existe des cultures diffrentes et il faut les respecter. (pourquoi vouloir imposer notre modle pourri au monde entier ?)
C'est pas un monstre qui massacre son peuple le type...
C'est pas un Benyamin Netanyahou qui ordonnent dexcuter les femmes et les enfants palestiniens.
La Syrie c'est pas le Bahren bordel !

Ou alors qu'on arrte d'tre hypocrite, que la France dise vraiment ce qu'elle fait, qu'elle admette qu'elle souhaite renverser le pouvoir en Syrie, pour mettre un pouvoir pire  la place.
Qu'elle dclare la guerre mme.
Au lieu de payer des putains de mercenaires de merde.

----------


## Rayek

> lection en Syrie: Bachar el-Assad rlu avec 88,7% des voix, selon le prsident du Parlement


Tu devrais lire les liens que tu mets car dans l'article tu as un lien vers un autre trs intressant :

L'lection prsidentielle en Syrie, la dernire mascarade en date de Bachar el-Assad

----------


## Zirak

> Mais admettons qu'Assad soit un dictateur...
> Et alors ?
> Qu'est-ce que a peut nous foutre ?
> Il existe des cultures diffrentes et il faut les respecter. (pourquoi vouloir imposer notre modle pourri au monde entier ?)
> C'est pas un monstre qui massacre son peuple le type...
> C'est pas un Benyamin Netanyahou qui ordonnent dexcuter les femmes et les enfants palestiniens.
> La Syrie c'est pas le Bahren bordel !






> Dans son nouveau rapport, Amnesty International dvoile la campagne d'excutions extrajudiciaires orchestre par le gouvernement syrien, qui a procd  des pendaisons de masse  la prison de Saidnaya. Entre 2011 et 2015, chaque semaine et souvent deux fois par semaine, des groupes englobant jusqu' 50 prisonniers ont t sortis de leurs cellules et excuts par pendaison. En cinq ans, jusqu' 13'000 personnes, *pour la plupart des civils souponns de s'opposer au rgime*, ont t pendues en secret  Saidnaya.





> Ce rapport, intitul Abattoir humain: pendaisons de masse et extermination  la prison de Saidnaya, en Syrie, rvle que le gouvernement traite dlibrment de manire inhumaine les dtenus de la prison de Saidnaya,* en leur infligeant des tortures rptes et en les privant systmatiquement de nourriture, d'eau, de mdicaments et de soins mdicaux*. Ces politiques d'extermination ont entran la mort d'un trs grand nombre de prisonniers.
> 
> *Ces pratiques, qui s'apparentent  des crimes de guerre et des crimes contre l'humanit, sont autorises au plus haut niveau du gouvernement syrien.*





> D'aprs un prcdent rapport d'Amnesty International publi en aot 2016, *plus de 17'000 personnes sont mortes dans les geles syriennes en raison des conditions inhumaines et de la torture, depuis le dbut de la crise qui a clat en Syrie en 2011*. Ce chiffre *n'englobe pas les 13'000 morts causes par les excutions extrajudiciaires exposes dans le prsent document*.


13 000 opposants de tus en 4 ans et prs de 30 000 en 6 ans, mais oui, admettons qu'il soit peut-tre un dictateur, on n'est pas sr...  ::roll:: 

En tous cas c'est vrai qu'il a l'air de chouchouter son peuple...


Srieux, renseignes-toi un minimum avant de dfendre des mecs comme a.


Bien sr qu'il est lu avec 88% des voix, c'est la 1re fois qu'un parti d'opposition tait autoris  se prsenter contre lui, et quand tu vois le sort rserv aux opposants, bah tu n'as pas envie d'en faire partie...

Si tu me mets un flingue sur la tempe et que tu me dis de voter pour toi, je vais voter pour toi, mais pas parce que je t'aime bien ou que j'aime bien ton programme...

----------


## halaster08

@Zirak

Mouais, tes chiffres veulent rien dire, ils ont t trafiqus par l'UE et les USA ( comme ceux sur la core du nord), il faut demander les chiffres aux vrais syriens pour savoir, d'ailleurs dans "Bachad est un gentil dmocrate magazine" ils ont dit que c'tait faux, que c'tait les terroristes qui tuaient les prisonniers, ce qui prouve que t'as tord.

----------


## Ryu2000

Je n'ai pas confiance en Amnesty International, si a se trouve c'est un autre organe de propagande des USA.
On ne connait pas toute la vrit, c'est surement exagr pour ternir l'image du gouvernement Syrien.
Mais mme si tout est vrai, c'est toujours mieux que ce qu'il ce passerait si les "rebelles" prenaient le pouvoir...
Donc au pire : "Entre deux maux, il faut choisir le moindre".

Au final les opposants au rgime sont responsable de beaucoup plus de morts aujourd'hui.
Et plus d'innocents ont t touch...

De toute faon a ne nous regarde pas, qu'on s'occupe de la France et pas de la Syrie.
Pourquoi armer des rebelles ?
On a rien a voir l dedans.
Il faut avoir le sens des priorits un peu.

----------


## Zirak

> Je n'ai pas confiance en Amnesty International, si a se trouve c'est un autre organe de propagande des USA.
> On ne connait pas toute la vrit, c'est surement exagr pour ternir l'image du gouvernement Syrien.


C'est vrai, j'oubliai que c'tait un coup mont des hommes lzards...

C'est ce que j'aime chez toi, on te prouve par A + B que tu racontes n'importe quoi, mais c'est toujours faux, ds que cela ne va pas dans ton sens, c'est toujours de la propagande, peu importe la source. Et bien reste avec la bouillie qui circule entre tes deux oreilles,  ce niveau l, on ne peut plus rien.





> Mais mme si tout est vrai, c'est toujours mieux que ce qu'il ce passerait si les "rebelles" prenaient le pouvoir...
> Donc au pire : "Entre deux maux, il faut choisir le moindre".


Ah donc tuer des milliers de gens, c'est moins pire que tuer des milliers de gens ? Seems legit...





> Au final les opposants au rgime sont responsable de beaucoup plus de morts aujourd'hui.
> Et plus d'innocents ont t touch...


Bizarrement un certain nombre d'organisation, dont mdecins sans frontires (encore une organisation de propagande amricaine hein), ont publis des chiffres depuis au moins 3 ans, montrant que le gouvernement syriens a fait beaucoup plus de victimes civiles que les mchants rebelles.

C'est pas de chance, mais les chiffres sont encore contre toi.


Novembre 2014 : 
https://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/mo...i_1624707.html

Septembre 2015 :
http://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs/...0_4355770.html

Octobre 2017 :
http://www.levif.be/actualite/intern...al-731733.html

(je te mets un journal belge histoire de diversifier un peu)




> *Plus de 70% des victimes civiles* ont t tues* dans les frappes ariennes du rgime ou de la Russie, ou dans les raids de la coalition internationale*" emmene par les Etats-Unis, a prcis  l'AFP le directeur de l'OSDH, Rami Abdel Rahmane





> La hausse du nombre de victimes est due  "*l'intensification des raids de la coalition internationale et de la Russie contre les bastions jihadistes* (...), mais aussi  l'intensification *des frappes russes et celles du rgime contre les rgions contrles par les rebelles"*, a affirm le directeur de l'OSDH.


Merde, les russes et les amricains tapent sur les jihadistes, et le rgime sur les rebelles avec l'aide des russes, mais pourquoi ils font la distinctions puisque rebelles = jihadistes ?



C'est comme si en France, le parti lu (donc en l'occurrence En Marche actuellement), torturait, faisait pendre ou mettre en prison, tous ceux (donc toi y compris), qui ne sont pas pour Macron. Tu dirais encore "mais c'est pas grave, vaut mieux a plutt qu'un autre parti prenne le pouvoir, au cas o le prochain parti ferait des lois encore plus nulles que celles de Macron".

Tu peux pas savoir  quel point j'aimerais que tu soit juste un gros troll, pour ton propre bien hein, car je me dis que c'est pas possible d'tre vraiment comme a...

----------


## micka132

> On a eu notre "rvolution franaise", ils ont la leur, point. Et quand on a eu la notre, il n'y pas eu le bordel dans tous les pays du globe en mme temps, pourquoi cela devrait tre le cas ici ?


Il n'y a pas eu (trop) de bordel parceque justement il y a pas tout un chacun qui est venu mettre le nez dans nos affaires. Par contre ce qui est similaire dans les deux cas c'est que la rvolution ne vient pas du peuple, mais d'une petite partie seulement ayant des ressources.




> Mais la encore ce n'est pas la question. Si on coute ryu, et dans une moindre mesure micka, on n'a rien  faire la-bas, point, que l'on ait de bonnes intentions justifies ou non. On ne doit pas intervenir, c'est leur problme.


La guerre contre l'EI c'est juste un enlisement de la situation, du fait de l'intervention des Russes en faveur d'Assad. Le plan (pas cach c'tait dit par  peu prs tout le monde) c'tait de le dgager le plus rapidement, comme Kadafi juste avant, mais comme ca a dur un moment les forces rebelles sont devenues absolument incontrolables. Si ca avait fonctionn on aurait probablement jamais entendu parl d'EI, et pourtant il serait en poste. Bref tout ca pour dire que je suis pas d'avantage pour une intervention contre un EI.




> 13 000 opposants de tus en 4 ans et prs de 30 000 en 6 ans, mais oui, admettons qu'il soit peut-tre un dictateur, on n'est pas sr...


Allo, le mec il est dans un pays en guerre civile, avec des gars dans la rue qui se ballade en tank...C'est exactement ce que je disais plus haut et que tu me dis qu'il n'y aucun rapport. Tu ne fais aucune contextualisation !
Je prcise, oui je considre Assad comme un dictateur, mais ca ne change absolument rien que le pays est dans une situation ultra tendu. C'est une question de survie, pour lui comme pour beaucoup sd'autres (les rebelles, les gentils, les mchants, tout le monde...) alors compter les morts pour voir que c'est pas un dmocrate, c'est franchement dbile.




> Plus de 70% des victimes civiles ont t tues dans les frappes ariennes du rgime ou de la Russie, ou dans les raids de la coalition internationale" emmene par les Etats-Unis, a prcis  l'AFP le directeur de l'OSDH, Rami Abdel Rahmane


Serieusement l'OSDH...et aprs on parle de fake news.... UN gars en Angleterre, et tout le monde l'coute  ::aie:: .

----------


## Zirak

> La guerre contre l'EI c'est juste un enlisement de la situation, du fait de l'intervention des Russes en faveur d'Assad. Le plan (pas cach c'tait dit par  peu prs tout le monde) c'tait de le dgager le plus rapidement, comme Kadafi juste avant, mais comme ca a dur un moment les forces rebelles sont devenues absolument incontrolables. Si ca avait fonctionn *on aurait probablement jamais entendu parl d'EI*, et pourtant il serait en poste. Bref tout ca pour dire que je suis pas d'avantage pour une intervention contre un EI.


Tu veux dire que l'EI ne serait pas all la-bas, ou n'existerait pas ? 

Dans le 1er cas, on n'en sait rien, et dans l'autre, c'est faux. 

Donc je vais le refaire une vingtime fois :

ce ne sont pas les rebelles qui sont devenus les jihadistes / l'EI hein. L'EI existe depuis 2006, c'est le regroupement d'Al-Quida avec d'autres groupes terroristes.

En Syrie, le conflit a dbut entre le gouvernement d'Assad, et des opposants syriens, l'EI n'est arriv que 1 ou 2 ans aprs.

C'est pourquoi dire rebelles = jidahistes, c'est du bullshit.




> Allo, le mec il est dans un pays en guerre civile, avec des gars dans la rue qui se ballade en tank...C'est exactement ce que je disais plus haut et que tu me dis qu'il n'y aucun rapport. Tu ne fais aucune contextualisation !
> Je prcise, oui je considre Assad comme un dictateur, mais ca ne change absolument rien que le pays est dans une situation ultra tendu. C'est une question de survie, pour lui comme pour beaucoup sd'autres (les rebelles, les gentils, les mchants, tout le monde...) alors compter les morts pour voir que c'est pas un dmocrate, c'est franchement dbile.


Allo, le mec faisait a dj avant les conflits, j'ai juste pris des chiffres rcents pour imager le truc. Surtout que c'est facile de dire qu'il a pas le choix vu la situation, on parle de personnes "souponnes" d'tre dans l'opposition, on n'est mme pas sr. Si tu crois franchement qu'il n'y a que des mchants jihadistes dans le lot, c'est toi qui est  la ramasse. Surtout que dans un conflit comme a, je doute trs fortement qu'ils fassent plusieurs milliers de prisonniers chez des gars prts  se faire sauter comme des martyrs pour leur cause...





> Serieusement l'OSDH...et aprs on parle de fake news.... UN gars en Angleterre, et tout le monde l'coute


C'est pour cela que j'ai mis plusieurs liens, il y a aussi des rapports de mdecins sans frontires et autres, mais oui, c'est facile de ne rebondir que sur lui, en mettant un smiley, et d'occulter les autres rapports.

----------


## micka132

> Tu veux dire que l'EI ne serait pas all la-bas, ou n'existerait pas ? 
> Dans le 1er cas, on n'en sait rien, et dans l'autre, c'est faux.


Je veux dire qu'il ne serait probablement all la-bas en tant que force arme en tout cas, et que ca serait rest un groupe terroriste comme tant d'autre. Au fait ayons une petite pense mue pour leurs crateurs (des dmocrates pour ceux qui suivent pas au fond).




> ce ne sont pas les rebelles qui sont devenus les jihadistes / l'EI hein. L'EI existe depuis 2006, c'est le regroupement d'Al-Quida avec d'autres groupes terroristes.


Non en effet, ce sont jihadistes qui sont devenus des rebelles...Soit par incomptence (que je ne crois pas), soit pour arriver coute que coute  leurs fin, les soutiens ont financs tout ce qui pouvait nuire  Assad donc n'importe qui se prsant avec cette tiquette. L'occasion tait trop belle pour ce groupe qui a vue une occasion inespre de grossir rapidement. 
Mais galement, non contextualisation oblige, les occidentaux veulent absolument croire qu'il y a des "rebelles" qui seraient nos clones philosophiques, et des djihadistes qui seraient des barbares primaires. Or en vrit ils sont pas forcment trs loigns dans leurs aspirations, voila pourquoi un changement de rgime change rarement les choses de notre point de vue.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est pas de chance, mais les chiffres sont encore contre toi.


T'as tes sources et moi j'ai les mienne...
J'ai plus confiance dans des gars comme Pierre Le Corf que dans des mdias mainstreams ou l'OSDH (lol)...
Pierre Le Corf, un Breton de 28 ans dans l'enfer d'Alep

L'OSDH, source conteste de la guerre en Syrie



> L'Observatoire syrien des droits de l'homme est l'*une des principales sources d'information* sur le bilan du conflit qui secoue le pays depuis 2011. *Tenu par un opposant au rgime, Rami Abdel Rahman, vivant  Londres*, l'organisation est loin d'tre indpendante.


L'OSDH : un seul individu, dans une maison en brique, quelque part au Royaume-Uni



> C'est l'une des principales sources des mdias occidentaux. Mais dans la frnsie qui suit la reconqute l'Alep, on semble oublier que *l'OSDH, ce n'est qu'un seul homme, au Royaume-Uni* et quatre correspondants non-identifis sur le terrain en Syrie.


Aujourd'hui c'est la guerre des fausses informations et de la propagande.
Je n'ai aucune confiance dans les mdias mainstream franais...
Par contre si a se trouve, a c'est vrai :
De faux reportages sur la Syrie sont films au Qatar (agence)



> De faux reportages sur les vnements en Syrie sont raliss par une entreprise qatarie spcialise dans la production de dcors cinmatographiques, rapporte jeudi l'agence syrienne SANA, prcisant que cette entreprise est situe dans les environs de Doha.

----------


## BenoitM

> T'as tes sources et moi j'ai les mienne...
> J'ai plus confiance dans des gars comme Pierre Le Corf que dans des mdias mainstreams ou l'OSDH (lol)...


Et il a t voir les prisons syriennes et les femmes qui parlent de violes?

----------


## behe

Pierre le Corf, encore lui .... J'en ai marre je vais pas encore te montrer l'inutilit de ce gars.
Le gars qui fait ses reportages avec l'arme syrienne autour de lui , qui ne va pas voir le szones non tenues par le rgime ...., a c'est de l'indpendance
Son seul moment de lucidit :



> Ce que je vois, je le dis et jai le droit de le dire. Mais les gens ne doivent pas se contenter de que je dis. *Je peux tre aveugle sur la situation globale*.

----------


## Zirak

> Mais galement, non contextualisation oblige,* les occidentaux veulent absolument croire qu'il y a des "rebelles" qui seraient nos clones philosophiques, et des djihadistes qui seraient des barbares primaires*. Or en vrit ils sont pas forcment trs loigns dans leurs aspirations, voila pourquoi un changement de rgime change rarement les choses de notre point de vue.


Ou pas, si tu as bien lu tous mes messages du jour, j'ai bien dit  ryu que justement, ce n'tait pas si simples, en lui disant qu'il y avait de nombreux groupes dans le conflits, mme au sein des rebelles, dont certains en effet, ne valaient pas mieux qu'Assad. 

Donc merci de ne pas me faire passer pour mec manichen qui ne voit que 2 camps, c'est ton pote ryu a, avec Assad d'un ct et les rebelles/jihadistes de l'autre.

A l'inverse, on pourrait vous reprocher exactement la mme chose,  vouloir absolument prendre pour des jihadistes ou des extrmistes intgristes TOUS les rebelles / les opposants  Assad. Je ne vois pas plus de nuance chez vous que chez moi, bien au contraire.





> T'as tes sources et moi j'ai les mienne...
> J'ai plus confiance dans des gars comme Pierre Le Corf que dans des mdias mainstreams ou l'OSDH (lol)...
> Pierre Le Corf, un Breton de 28 ans dans l'enfer d'Alep


Perso, j'ai plus confiance dans mdecins sans frontires ou Amnesty International, que dans un politicien patron de boite de nuit qui veut se faire de la pub en allant faire un peu d'humanitaire... 

Surtout que vous me faites marrer, faut pas couter l'OSDH car c'est un gars tout seul, mais par contre Pierre Le Corf, qui est un gars tout seul, lui on peut l'couter, logique quand tu nous tiens...

Et encore une fois, je me fou compltement de l'OSDH, je ne m'en sers pas comme argument d'autorit, c'tait un exemple de source parmi *plusieurs*, pourquoi vous vous focalisez sur LA source soit-disant pas fiable (et peut-tre qu'elle n'est pas fiable, ok bah oubliez celle-l), pour ridiculiser le propos, mais que vous zappez toutes les autres ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le gars qui fait ses reportages avec l'arme syrienne autour de lui , qui ne va pas voir le szones non tenues par le rgime ....


Au moins comme a, a crer un certain quilibre avec l'ensemble des mdias qui ne montrent que les Syriens qui soutiennent les rebelles...
Alors que peut tre 10% des Syriens vivent dans les zones rebelles, ils ont 100% de couverture mdiatique. (je pense que beaucoup aimeraient bien partir de ces zones mais ont peut de se faire tuer par les rebelles)

Au bout d'un temps on l'a assez vu l'opinion des opposants.
Moi j'ai envie d'entendre la majorit Syrienne qui aimerait que l'opposition arrte les conneries.

Citer Pierre Le Corf, c'tait juste pour rappeler que l'OSDH c'est n'importe quoi...
Pourtant tous les mdias mainstreams officielles de France copient automatiquement ses dclarations.




> qu'il y avait de nombreux groupes dans le conflits, mme au sein des rebelles, dont certains en effet, ne valaient pas mieux qu'Assad.


Bon imaginons que sur l'ensemble terroristes + rebelles ont ait 3% de combattants qui seraient moins pire que le gouvernement Syrien actuel (en tant optimiste).
Est-ce que si le gouvernement tait renvers ces 3% de gentils rebelle auraient le pouvoir ?
Ben non !

Ce serait les pires des terroristes Al Nosra, Al Qaeda, Isis (c'est tout la mme merde de toute faon).
Les combattants passent d'un groupe terroriste  l'autre...

----------


## Zirak

Allez puisque vous voulez des tmoignages de syriens :




> Qui porte la responsabilit des luttes armes ?
> 
> *Rgime et allis : 69,5%*
> DAECH : 31,6%
> Front Al Nosra : 16,3%
> YPG : 8,3% (Units de protection du peuple kurde)
> FSA : 17,8% (Arme syrienne libre)
> Autres groupes rebelles : 8,2%
> Je ne sais pas : 16,3%






> Qu'est-ce qui doit changer en Syrie, pour que vous puissiez y retourner ?
> 
> La fin de la guerre : 67,8%
> Des lections libres : 41,7%
> La Syrie sans Assad : *51,5%*
> De meilleures conditions conomiques : 25,9%
> La Syrie sans DAECH : *43,8%*
> La rconciliation des diffrents groupes : 28,8%
> L'autonomie pour les Kurdes : 16,1%
> Je ne veux pas revenir : 8,4%


LuL

Extrait d'un sondage effectu au-prs de rfugis Syriens dans diffrents centres d'accueil en Allemagne. (c'est bloqu au boulot, mais vous pouvez retrouver le sondage original en anglais sur le net).

Mais bon, c'est encore de la propagande hein, comme tout ce qu'on peut vous prsenter. C'est tellement facile qu'il n'y ait que vos liens  vous qui soient fiables...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Extrait d'un sondage effectu au-prs de rfugis Syriens dans diffrents centres d'accueil en Allemagne.


Non mais forcment que ces Syriens l vont tre contre le gouvernement...
Faudrait demander aux Syriens qui sont rest en Syrie.
Ceux l ont pu tre manipuler, pour faire plaisir au pays daccueil il vont dire du mal de leur gouvernement.

On verra si ils repartiront dans leur pays aprs la guerre.

a sert  rien comme sondage ce serait comme demande aux Colombiens de Miami ce qu'ils pensent de la Colombie...
Ou au riches Venezueliens ce qu'ils pense du Venezuela...
Tu parles d'un panel reprsentatif...

----------


## Zirak

> Non mais forcment que ces Syriens l vont tre contre le gouvernement...
> Faudrait demander aux Syriens qui sont rest en Syrie.
> Ceux l ont pu tre manipuler, pour faire plaisir au pays daccueil il vont dire du mal de leur gouvernement.


Pourquoi ils devraient forcment tre contre le gouvernement ? Aprs tout Assad est un gentil qui prend trs bien soin de son peuple, tu l'as dit toi-mme, donc ils ne doivent rien avoir  lui reprocher ? 

Ces gens l ne font que fuir la guerre, pas Assad voyons...  


Aprs c'est pareil je peux trs bien dire que ton Pierre machin, il touche de l'argent d'Assad pour faire de la contre propagande, comme a, a lui permet de financer ses trucs humanitaires, et ses entreprises (et son compte en banque). Y'a rien qui prouve qu'il est honnte ton gars.

C'est facile de parler de manipulation et de corruption  tout bout de champ sans aucune preuve...


Alors a fait comment de se faire contredire par quelqu'un qui essai d'tre d'aussi mauvaise foi que toi ?  ::aie::

----------


## BenoitM

> Non mais forcment que ces Syriens l vont tre contre le gouvernement...
> Faudrait demander aux Syriens qui sont rest en Syrie.
> 
> Tu parles d'un panel reprsentatif...


Ca fait quand mme 1/4 de la population.... On parle de 5 millions de rfugis... sur une population de 20 millions

----------


## micka132

> Ou pas, si tu as bien lu tous mes messages du jour, j'ai bien dit  ryu que justement, ce n'tait pas si simples, en lui disant qu'il y avait de nombreux groupes dans le conflits, mme au sein des rebelles,* dont certains en effet, ne valaient pas mieux qu'Assad.* 
> ...
> A l'inverse, on pourrait vouloir vous reprocher exactement la mme chose,  vouloir absolument prendre pour des jihadistes ou des extrmistes intgristes TOUS les rebelles / les opposants  Assad. Je ne vois pas plus de nuance chez vous que chez moi, bien au contraire.


Tu ne comprends pas mes messages. J'en ai rien  foutre qu'ils soient extremistes ou pas, tant que c'est chez eux, et qu'ils m'emerdent pas avec. Le reste n'est qu'une histoire de point de vue, et  bien des gards nous sommes nous aussi des extrmistes. Notamment quant il s'agit d'aller bombarder un pays pour apporter la dmocratie. Le jugement de valeur que tu portes sur certains qui ne valent pas mieux, c'est parceque tu estimes qu'il y en a qui valent plus. Moi je n'estime pas, ce n'est pas mon pays. Dj qu'on a du mal au sein du meme pays  estimer si Macron vaut plus que Sarko comment oser donner un jugement de valeur sur des trangers qui vivent si diffrement?




> Surtout que vous me faites marrer, faut pas couter l'OSDH car c'est un gars tout seul, mais par contre Pierre Le Corf, qui est un gars tout seul, lui on peut l'couter, logique quand tu nous tiens...


A sa dcharge c'est un Francais en Syrie, alors que l'OSDH c'est un Syrien en Angleterre. Tu parlais t'aleurs de rebeles sur canap...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> On a particip  mettre le pays  feu et  sang, puis on les a laiss le nez dans le caca. On peut tre contre ce type d'interventions, et en accepter d'autres.


Heu ! En quoi on a particip  mettre le pays  feu et  sang ? 
On a soutenu un mouvement rebelle contre un dictateur. Puis, DAECH est arriv et le pays s'est retrouv  feu  sang. Les russes sont arrivs et sous prtexte de lutter contre DAECH a fait ce qu'ils ont fait en Tchtchnie, c'est  dire massacre des populations civiles opposes au rgime.

Alors, certes nous avons particip  lutter contre DAECH et  aider les rebelles. Il est mme fort probable qu' un moment, la situation tait tellement confuse que des groupes rebelles que nous soutenions se soient faits infiltrer par des groupes djihadistes, mais de l  dire que c'est nous qui avons mis le bordel, c'est un peu exagr.

----------


## Zirak

> Tu ne comprends pas mes messages. *J'en ai rien  foutre qu'ils soient extremistes ou pas, tant que c'est chez eux, et qu'ils m'emerdent pas avec*. Le reste n'est qu'une histoire de point de vue, et  bien des gards nous sommes nous aussi des extrmistes. Notamment quant il s'agit d'aller bombarder un pays pour apporter la dmocratie. Le jugement de valeur que tu portes sur certains qui ne valent pas mieux, c'est parceque tu estimes qu'il y en a qui valent plus. Moi je n'estime pas, ce n'est pas mon pays. Dj qu'on a du mal au sein du meme pays  estimer si Macron vaut plus que Sarko comment oser donner un jugement de valeur sur des trangers qui vivent si diffrement?


Bah pourquoi tu viens nous souler alors ? Ca fait 10 fois qu'on te dit qu'on ne cautionnait pas l'intervention la-bas, et qu'on essayait juste de faire comprendre  ryu qu'Assad est un dictateur (ce que tu as toi-mme reconnu), et qu'il n'y avait pas seulement que 2 camps...  C'est ryu qui cause de "a serait pire avec les extrmistes au pouvoir" et tout le reste...

Perso a fait au moins 5 fois en 2 jours que je vous / te dit, que je ne cautionnais pas l'intervention la-bas, donc qu'il y en ait des mieux ou des moins pires, je m'en fou compltement aussi, puisque si je ne cautionne pas, a veut donc dire que c'est  eux de se dmerder. Tu te rends compte que tu me prends la tte alors qu'au final, on pense la mme chose (Assad est un dictateur, et que les syriens se dmerdent) ?  ::roll:: 





> A sa dcharge c'est un Francais en Syrie, alors que l'OSDH c'est un Syrien en Angleterre. Tu parlais t'aleurs de rebeles sur canap...


Encore une fois, je me tape de l'OSDH, mais  sa dcharge, le gars aurait des contacts en Syrie (tonnant pour un syrien non ? En plus, lui il doit surement comprendre la langue sans passer par un traducteur, ce qui peut aussi viter les propos dforms).

----------


## micka132

> Tu te rends compte que tu me prends la tte alors qu'au final, on pense la mme chose (Assad est un dictateur, et que les syriens se dmerdent) ?


Toi peut etre, mais tu as une groupies juste au dessus qui vient de rpondre. Mais tu ne vois pas qu'il represente, sur ce sujet, la pense dominante, c'est--dire celle qui existe depuis que les civilisations existent, c'est--dire justifier les horreurs que l'on fait pour le bien. Ryu reprsente une ultra minorit, Jon la majorit. Pourquoi tu t'entetes avec Ryu?



> Encore une fois, je me tape de l'OSDH, mais  sa dcharge, le gars aurait des contacts en Syrie (tonnant pour un syrien non ? En plus, lui il doit surement comprendre la langue sans passer par un traducteur, ce qui peut aussi viter les propos dforms).


C'est ce que l'on appelle le tlphone arabe  ::aie:: .

----------


## BenoitM

> Tu ne comprends pas mes messages. J'en ai rien  foutre qu'ils soient extremistes ou pas, tant que c'est chez eux, et qu'ils m'emerdent pas avec.


Beuh la Palestine, LAfghanistan, l'Arabie saoudite  c'est aussi des extrmistes chez eux faut pas s'en occuper

----------


## Zirak

> Toi peut etre, mais tu as une groupies juste au dessus qui vient de rpondre. Mais tu ne vois pas qu'il represente, sur ce sujet, la pense dominante, c'est--dire celle qui existe depuis que les civilisations existent, c'est--dire justifier les horreurs que l'on fait pour le bien. Ryu reprsente une ultra minorit, Jon la majorit. Pourquoi tu t'entetes avec Ryu?


C'est peut-tre la majorit chez les dirigeants (qui bnficient des horreurs que l'on va faire ailleurs), ou dans ce que nous servent les mdias pour nous faire avaler le truc, mais en dehors de a, je ne vois pas ce qui te permet d'affirmer cela. 

Que cela soit ici, dans mes connaissances ou ailleurs, je n'ai jamais vu / entendu une majorit de gens qui voulaient qu'on intervienne dans tous ces pays, donc si tu as des lments dans ton sens, merci de nous les partager. 

Il ne faut pas mlanger ce que nous vend la Doxa, et le fait que tout le monde le gobe forcment. 

Je pense qu'effectivement une majorit de personnes serait pour le fait que ces pays ne soient plus dirigs par des dictateurs, et que leurs habitants aient plus de libert de "choix", mais de la  vouloir que cela soit mis en place en allant bombarder tout le pays pour virer 1 mec, j'en doute fort. 

Surtout qu'ici la situation est plus compliqu du fait du combat avec l'EI par-dessus. Il est aussi probable qu'il y ait une confusion entre intervenir en Syrie pour virer Assad, et intervenir en Syrie pour combattre Daech.

Et pour Ryu tu mlanges encore tout, le problme n'est pas qu'il soit non-interventionniste, je l'ai dit, je ne cautionne pas non plus, le problme c'est toute la merde qu'il raconte sur Assad, Kim Jung-Un et autres dictateurs, en lai faisant passer pour des victimes des mchants amricains et des saints aduls par leur peuple.

Le mec en est quand mme rendu  croire que les mecs sont vraiment lus et plbiscits par 90% de leur population, qui voteraient pour eux librement... C'est mme plus de la btise  ce niveau l. 





> C'est ce que l'on appelle le tlphone arabe .


 ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et pour Ryu tu mlanges encore tout, le problme n'est pas qu'il soit non-interventionniste, je l'ai dit, je ne cautionne pas non plus, le problme c'est toute la merde qu'il raconte sur Assad, Kim Jung-Un et autres dictateurs, en lai faisant passer pour des victimes des mchants amricains et des saints aduls par leur peuple.


Assad est ce qu'il y a de mieux pour le peuple Syrien, il n'est peut tre pas parfait selon nos critres, mais aucun autre ne dfendrait lintrt des syriens mieux que lui.
Jespre que la Syrie, aid par la Russie et l'Iran arriveront  se dbarrasser de tous les terroristes, apparemment c'est en bonne voie, mais comme les terroristes reoivent beaucoup de financement a peut toujours repartir malheureusement...

Pour la Core du Nord on ne peut pas comprendre parce que nous vivons dans un monde diffrent, mais les nord corens sont plus heureux que nous, mme si ils vivent un peu un mensonge parfois...
Et a reste le modle en question de rsistance  l'empire US, mme si a leur cote extremement chre  cause des sanctions imposes par les USA...

Moi je suis non interventionniste, * chaque fois qu'un pays intervient c'est dans ses intrts et jamais dans lintrt du peuple* (vous croyez que les Libyens vivent mieux depuis que l'arme Franais a assassin Kadhafi ?).
Sans Kadhafi c'est le chaos partout dans la rgion.
Avant les Libyens tait le peuple le plus riche d'Afrique.

La France n'aurait jamais du aider les rebelles (normalement c'est interdit de toute faon).
C'est hyper hypocrite quand on sait qu'on est pote avec bien pire... (Arabie Saoudite, Qatar, Bahren, etc)
La France a aid  mettre Ouattara au pouvoir en Cte d'Ivoire alors que les Ivoiriens avaient lu Gbagbo.

On est dj en crise, c'est une trs mauvaise gestion que de gcher de l'argent pour augmenter le chaos en Libye...
Ce qui devrait compter pour la France, ce sont les Franais.
Si on avait pas fait assassiner Kadhafi on n'aurait pas  supporter les vagues de migrants qui s'chouent sur l'Europe (rythrens, Soudanais, Afghans, etc... En plus les Soudanais n'arrtent pas de se fritter avec les Afghans parce qu'ils ne peuvent pas se blairer).
Si on avait pas aid les rebelles en Syrie, la guerre n'aurait pas dur tant d'annes et la paix serait revenue beaucoup plus tt.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Toi peut etre, mais tu as une groupies juste au dessus qui vient de rpondre. Mais tu ne vois pas qu'il represente, sur ce sujet, la pense dominante, c'est--dire celle qui existe depuis que les civilisations existent, c'est--dire justifier les horreurs que l'on fait pour le bien. Ryu reprsente une ultra minorit, Jon la majorit. Pourquoi tu t'entetes avec Ryu?


Jon, il t'em***de ! 
Si tu ne comprends pas ce que j'cris, va prendre des cours en maternelle. 

Pour la dernire fois : je ne cautionne aucune intervention directe. Et ce n'est pas ce que la France a fait en Syrie. On a fil des armes  des rebelles qui taient massacrs par un dictateur. Ne pas le faire pourrait tre assimil  "non assistance  personne en danger".
Ensuite, les interventions en Irak/Syrie tait pour combattre Daech. Mais a, c'est aprs, quand Daech est entr dans le merdier (profitant surement de la crise interne en Syrie). Et lutter contre Daech, je ne vois pas en quoi, on n'est pas dans notre bon droit, dans la mesure o ils nous ont attaqu !

Voil, si vous avez du mal  comprendre, allez dans une cole primaire, trouvez la maternelle et demandez aux lves, je pense qu'ils sauront mieux lire que vous !  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> Pour la Core du Nord on ne peut pas comprendre parce que nous vivons dans un monde diffrent


Je confirme que je n'arrive pas  te comprendre car tu vis dans un monde diffrent. 

C'est quand mme tonnant que tu sois le seul tre humain qui ait compris la vraie vie des nord-corens...


Je ne rpond pas au reste puisque cela fait dj 10 fois que je le fais.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est quand mme tonnant que tu sois le seul tre humain qui ait compris la vraie vie des nord-corens...


Il y en a plein qui ont compris...
Mais c'est sur qu'on en entendra jamais parler dans les mdias mainstreams.
Ce serait sympa un petit j'irais dormir chez vous en Core du Nord. ^^

De toute faon nous les occidentaux vivons galement dans un mensonge...
Des gens arrivent bien  croire que leur arme intervient pour le bien... (pour le bien des banques et des fabricants d'armes  la limite)
Les gens gobent vraiment n'importe quoi.

----------


## Zirak

> Il y en a plein qui ont compris...
> Mais c'est sur qu'on en entendra jamais parler dans les mdias mainstreams.


Et bien donnes nous des liens qui ne viennent pas de mdias mainstream alors  ?

Car pour l'instant, on a que ton avis personnel qui ne vaut strictement rien en tant que preuve hein.





> Les gens gobent vraiment n'importe quoi.


C'est clair, y'en a mme qui croient qu'en sortant de l'UE, on va miraculeusement retrouver le plein emploi comme pendant les 30 glorieuses et tous avoir des salaires  6 chiffres, les cons...  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et bien donnes nous des liens qui ne viennent pas de mdias mainstream alors  ?


Je sais pas trop, je vais vite regarder sur YouTube...








> C'est clair, y'en a mme qui croient qu'en sortant de l'UE, on va miraculeusement retrouver le plein emploi comme pendant les 30 glorieuses et tous avoir des salaires  6 chiffres, les cons...


Personne ne croit a.
Vu la situation il faudrait beaucoup plus que a pour repartir... (l'conomie repartira peut tre aprs la 3ime guerre mondiale, qui fera beaucoup plus de mort que la seconde)
En quittant l'UE on pourrait esprer survivre, en restant dans l'UE c'est la mort assur.
Au moins on rcuprerait un peu de contrle et on pourrait essayer de se dfendre.
L'UE nous cote trop chre et ne nous rapporte rien (en plus le CETA arrive, c'est le pompon)
L'UE n'a jamais rien apport de positif.

Il n'y a pas que la crise de l'UE, il y a une crise mondiale.
Plus tt l'UE explosera mieux ce sera pour tout le monde...

L'UE fait chier :
L'UE engage une procdure indite contre la Pologne
Bruxelles dclenche son arme nuclaire face  la Pologne

----------


## Zirak

> Je sais pas trop, je vais vite regarder sur YouTube...


LuL donc tes sources c'est Youtube, avec Dieudonn et un mec qui a fait un reportage sous surveillance et ne pouvait filmer que ce qu'on lui montrait ? 

 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

A l'inverse je peux te sortir 150 liens de tmoignages de nord-corens allant dans l'autre sens...





> Personne ne croit a.
> Vu la situation il faudrait beaucoup plus que a pour repartir... (l'conomie repartira peut tre aprs la 3ime guerre mondiale, qui fera beaucoup plus de mort que la seconde)
> En quittant l'UE on pourrait esprer survivre, en restant dans l'UE c'est la mort assur.
> Au moins on rcuprerait un peu de contrle et on pourrait essayer de se dfendre.
> L'UE nous cote trop chre et ne nous rapporte rien (en plus le CETA arrive, c'est le pompon)
> L'UE n'a jamais rien apport de positif.
> 
> Il n'y a pas que la crise de l'UE, il y a une crise mondiale.
> Plus tt l'UE explosera mieux ce sera pour tout le monde...
> ...


Player Triggered !

----------


## Ryu2000

> LuL donc tes sources c'est Youtube, avec Dieudonn et un mec qui a fait un reportage sous surveillance et ne pouvait filmer que ce qu'on lui montrait ?


Quoi ?! Quelqu'un  quelque chose contre Dieudonn ?

Oui bon ben en Core du Nord on ne film pas toujours librement, c'est la coutume. Dans leur culture ils sont un peu moins libre de faire certaines choses, mais ils ne sont pas plus malheureux pour autant.
En France aussi il y a des endroits sensible qu'on a pas le droit de filmer :
Que risquent les personnes qui ont fait voler des drones au dessus de Paris?



> Ce nest pas une premire, mais linformation, donne brute par les mdias, surprend: plusieurs drones ont survol des points sensibles de Paris dans la nuit du lundi 23 au mardi 24 fvrier, sans que l'on sache s'il s'agit d'un hasard ou d'un survol coordonn. Daprs l'AFP et Reuters, la place de la Concorde, la tour Eiffel, lElyse, lambassade amricaine et les Invalides auraient t survols par des drones  hlice. Pour linstant, aucune interpellation na t effectue, mais si ce nest pas la premire fois quun drone survole Paris, mais jamais autant navais t repr en une seule nuit.
> 
> Ce nest pas la premire fois que des drones sont reprs au dessus de sites dit sensibles. En octobre 2014, plusieurs survols de ces petits engins avaient t signals au-dessus de centrales nuclaires. Comme lexplique Le Figaro, dans un certain nombre de cas, par de simples utilisateurs ngligents, mais d'autres n'avaient pas t rsolus.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Quoi ?! Quelqu'un  quelque chose contre Dieudonn ?
> 
> Oui bon ben en Core du Nord on ne film pas toujours librement, c'est la coutume. Dans leur culture ils sont un peu moins libre de faire certaines choses, mais ils ne sont pas plus malheureux pour autant.
> En France aussi il y a des endroits sensible qu'on a pas le droit de filmer :
> Que risquent les personnes qui ont fait voler des drones au dessus de Paris?


Qu'est-ce que tu en sans qu'ils ne sont pas plus malheureux pour autant ?
Pour les drones, heureusement qu'ils sont interdits ! Quand le drone tombe si quelqu'un est dessous il se passe quoi ?!

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quand le drone tombe si quelqu'un est dessous il se passe quoi ?!


a n'a rien a voir avec a...
Les lieux interdit  filmer sont : des btiments militaires, des prisons ou encore des centrales nuclaires.

----------


## BenoitM

Ils sont tellement libre qu'ils se font tir dessus quand il essaye de passer la frontire.

Tu as pas vu qu'en France on tuait les gens qui passaient la frontire?  ::weird::

----------


## Invit

> Oui bon ben en Core du Nord on ne film pas toujours librement, c'est la coutume. Dans leur culture ils sont un peu moins libre de faire certaines choses, mais ils ne sont pas plus malheureux pour autant.


C'est vraiment triste de voir que tu peux penser sa... Mais tu as raison, continue de dfendre tes ides, tu finiras bien par trouver quelqu'un qui a les mme que toi...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ils sont tellement libre qu'ils se font tir dessus quand il essaye de passer la frontire.


Si les USA ne faisaient pas chier, les 2 Cores pourraient se runir et tout ce calmerait...
Il faut arrter avec les sanctions et faire dsescalader les tensions. 




> C'est vraiment triste de voir que tu peux penser sa...


J'en ai rien  foutre, j'ai le droit de penser ce que je veux...
Aussi bien personne n'est d'accord avec moi, donc je vois pas le problme.

Et quand bien mme, si des dizaines de millions d'occidentaux se disaient "Boarf au final la Core du Nord, a va...".
Qu'est-ce que a changerait ?
La situation ne serait ni meilleure ni pire pour personne.

Moi je pense qu'il y a des rgimes bien pire.

----------


## Zirak

> Si les USA ne faisaient pas chier, les 2 Cores pourraient se runir et tout ce calmerait...
> Il faut arrter avec les sanctions et faire dsescalader les tensions.


Sauf que la Core du Sud ne veut absolument pas se runir avec la Core du Nord...

C'est pas une question de tension ou d'embargo ou de je ne sais quoi. 

La Core du Nord veut envahir la Core du Sud, il n'a jamais t question d'une runification voulue des deux cts.  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 


Bien sr que tu as le droit de penser ce que tu veux, mais viens pas nous vendre a comme si nous tions victimes de propagandes et que tu avais raison, alors que y'a pas un sujet o tu racontes pas n'importe quoi. Va bien falloir que t'ouvres les yeux un jour sur le fait que tu es compltement  l'ouest (c'est moche pour un anti amricaniste en plus  ::mouarf:: ).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sauf que la Core du Sud ne veut absolument pas se runir avec la Core du Nord...


Renouer avec la Core du Nord, le dfi du nouveau prsident sud-coren



> Ancien avocat des droits de l'Homme, Moon Jae-in a t lu prsident de la Core du Sud mardi avec 41,1% des suffrages. *Cheville ouvrire du rapprochement entre Soul et Pyongyang dans les annes 2000, il veut de nouveau s'atteler  l'apaisement des tensions entre les deux pays*.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> a n'a rien a voir avec a...
> Les lieux interdit  filmer sont : des btiments militaires, des prisons ou encore des centrales nuclaires.


Mon dieu, on n'a pas le droit de faire voler un drone au dessus de zones sensibles, et de les filmer ? 

/facepalm

----------


## Invit

> J'en ai rien  foutre, j'ai le droit de penser ce que je veux...
> Aussi bien personne n'est d'accord avec moi, donc je vois pas le problme.


En effet tu en as le droit et il n'y a aucun problme.

Cependant je ne vois pas pourquoi tu viens dbattre sur un forum si tu n'es pas prt  changer tes opinions/ides sur le sujet.

On entame un dbat quand on est prt  partager nos ides avec d'autres personnes et quand on est prt  couter les ides des autres pour faire voluer les notre. 

Ce n'est pas ton cas, tu viens avec tes ides que tu n'es pas prt de changer car tu te moques de l'opinion des autres. Alors ok, c'est ton choix, on a rien  dire dessus (et franchement on s'en fout), mais ne vient pas dbattre de ce sujet dans ce cas...

----------


## Zirak

> Renouer avec la Core du Nord, le dfi du nouveau prsident sud-coren


Apaisement des tensions et ne former qu'un seul pays, il y a une "lgre" diffrence... xD

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce n'est pas ton cas, tu viens avec tes ides que tu n'es pas prt de changer car tu te moques de l'opinion des autres.


Mon point de vue est plus prcieux que le votre, vu que vous pensez tous comme la propagande officielle.
Ce qui n'a aucun intrt puisque tous les mdias rptent la mme chose, sans faire de relle recherche. (ils ont jamais foutu les pieds l bas)
Tout ce que vous dites je l'ai dj entendu mille fois, vous ne m'apprenez rien du tout.

Il y a beaucoup de choses trs bien qui ont lieu en Core du Nord et vous ne le saurez jamais.
Moi je suis plus ouvert, parce que j'ai grandi dans la propagande anti Core du Nord, mais mon point de vue  volu.

De toute faon quelque part on s'en fout compltement de la Core du Nord, ils font bien ce qu'ils veulent les types.
Ils drangent personne...
Ils menacent personne... (bon ils ont fait des tests de missiles pour rpondre aux provocations amricaine mais ils n'ont pas produit de dgt)
C'est juste un peuple qui se dfend.

Ya des pays qui me gonflent beaucoup plus pour de vrais bonnes raisons.

===
Mais bref, l n'est pas le sujet.
Pour recentrer le dbat :
Tant que nous sommes tous d'accord pour dire que la France n'aurait jamais du aider les rebelles en Syrie, tout va bien.
Que Monsieur Bachar el-Assad, prsident de la Syrie, soit un dictateur qui massacre son peuple ou pas, a ne change rien.

----------


## Charvalos

> Mon point de vue est plus prcieux que le votre, vu que vous pensez tous comme la propagande officielle.
> Ce qui n'a aucun intrt puisque tous les mdias rptent la mme chose, sans faire de relle recherche. (ils ont jamais foutu les pieds l bas)


Parce que toi, tu y es all ?  ::aie::

----------


## BenoitM

> Sauf que la Core du Sud ne veut absolument pas se runir avec la Core du Nord...
> La Core du Nord veut envahir la Core du Sud, il n'a jamais t question d'une runification voulue des deux cts.


Aucun des deux camps ne veut d'une runification.
J'ai un doute que la Core du Sud veulent absorb un tel choque. (certes l'Allemagne l'a fait mais je crois que la diffrence est encore pire)
Et la Core du Nord n'a pas envie de voir son rgime s'fondr

C'est pas en dveloppant l'arme nuclaire que tu vas runifier ton pays. J'ai un trs gros doute que le rgime nord Coren pense unifier les deux  pays et absorb le double de sa population  ::): 




> Il y a beaucoup de choses trs bien qui ont lieu en Core du Nord et vous ne le saurez jamais.


Tu parles de la famine? Ah oui il n'ont pas de problme d'obsit
Tu parles de lesprance de vie? Ah oui a vite le problme des retraite
Tu parles des conditions de vie? Ah oui a vite la pollution
Tu parles du parti unique? Ah oui ca permet de se faire lire avec 100% des votes.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Aucun des deux camps ne veut d'une runification.


Si...
Le problme ce sont les USA.




> Tu parles de la famine?
> Tu parles de lesprance de vie? 
> Tu parles des conditions de vie?


*Tout est li aux sanctions*.
Si la Core du Nord pouvait exporter et importer librement avec le monde entier la situation ne serait pas du tout la mme...
Plus les sanctions seront difficile pour la situation en Core du Nord sera difficile et plus les Nord Corens seront fch aprs les USA.

Sans les sanctions il y aurait beaucoup plus  manger, l'accs aux soins serait simplifi.
Parce que l pour importer du matriel mdical c'est extremement compliqu.

Bon c'est bon on a fait le tour, on peut arrter de parler de Core du Nord maintenant.
J'ai l'impression d'tre harcel, bon cela dit je pourrais arrter de rpondre aussi...

----------


## Invit

> Mon point de vue est plus prcieux que le votre, vu que vous pensez tous comme la propagande officielle.


C'est pas parce que tu penses diffremment de la majorit que ton point de vue est plus prcieux. Il est juste diffrent.

----------


## Zirak

> *Mon point de vue est plus prcieux que le votre*, vu que vous pensez tous comme la propagande officielle.
> Ce qui n'a aucun intrt puisque tous les mdias rptent la mme chose, sans faire de relle recherche. (ils ont jamais foutu les pieds l bas)
> Tout ce que vous dites je l'ai dj entendu mille fois, vous ne m'apprenez rien du tout.


J'ai ri...

Ne pas avaler la "propagande" officielle et ne pas la prendre systmatiquement pour argent comptant, c'est une chose.

Maintenant, tre systmatiquement contre "l'avis commun", en racontant de la merde  partir de rien, cela n'a rien de prcieux, au contraire, tu ne fais que desservir tes propos, et tu passes juste pour un clown.

Et surtout il faut arrter de croire qu'il y a des complots et de la propagande systmatiquement partout... 

Tu en reviens aux mdias, c'est bien, mais tu crois que tout ce que l'on sait de la Core du Nord ne vient que de TF1 ou quoi ? Tu crois que jamais personne n'a t sur place ou qu'on a jamais interrog des mecs qui s'taient enfuis de la-bas ?  

Quant aux mdias c'est toujours pareil, tu ne peux pas systmatiquement tous les mettre dans le mme panier, ou alors tu y inclus aussi les mdias que tu "approuves" (ce qui est donc compltement con). En tous cas je doute fortement que chez Fakir ou les econoclastes pensent que tout ce qui concerne la Core du Nord n'est que de la propagande mensongre. Donc quoi ? Tes mdias suivent la propagande officielle ? Comment tu peux leur accorder du crdit sur le reste alors ?

Donc non, ton avis n'est pas prcieux, il est juste incohrent et compltement biais par tes postures anti-UE, anti-US, et "anti-doxa", tu n'es pas nuanc, tu es juste dans des postures opposes  tous ceux que tu critiques, mais en tant tout autant dans le faux qu'eux.

Tu critiques ceux qui disent "blanc", en disant "noir, alors que la situation est "grise", et tu te plains de la propagande US en faisant de la propagande russe, tu es l'incarnation mme de tout ce que tu dteste, et c'est a le plus drle.





> *Il y a beaucoup de choses trs bien qui ont lieu en Core du Nord* et vous ne le saurez jamais.


Quel rapport ? 

Il y a des choses trs bien qui ont lieu aux USA, a empche pas leur gouvernement de faire de la merde et toi de les dtester. 

Personne n'a jamais dit que la Core du Nord c'tait l'enfer sur Terre et que tu tais tortur H24. 





> *Moi je suis plus ouvert*, parce que j'ai grandi dans la propagande anti Core du Nord, mais mon point de vue  volu.


J'ai ri de nouveau.

Tu n'es pas plus ouvert puisque tu n'as aucune nuance et rejette tout ce qui ne vas pas dans ton sens.

En tous cas oui, tu es "plus" quelque chose, y'a pas de doutes, mais ce n'est pas "ouvert" le premier mot qui me vient  l'esprit.  ::ptdr:: 





> Si...
> Le problme ce sont les USA.


Non, toujours pas.




> Bon c'est bon on a fait le tour, on peut arrter de parler de Core du Nord maintenant.
> J'ai l'impression d'tre harcel, bon cela dit je pourrais arrter de rpondre aussi...


Arrte de raconter n'importe quoi, et on arrtera de te reprendre. Encore une fois, tu as le droit d'avoir un avis diffrent, si il est bas sur quelque chose d'un peu consistant, avoir un avis diffrent juste par principe d'avoir un avis diffrent des autres, a n'apporte strictement rien ni aux dbats, ni ici sur ce forum, car ton avis perso  toi, tout le monde s'en tape.

----------


## micka132

> Tu parles de la famine? Ah oui il n'ont pas de problme d'obsit
> Tu parles de lesprance de vie? Ah oui a vite le problme des retraite
> Tu parles des conditions de vie? Ah oui a vite la pollution
> Tu parles du parti unique? Ah oui ca permet de se faire lire avec 100% des votes.


Avec tout ca ils inquitent l'oncle Sam et font la une des journaux. Parait meme qu'ils se mettent aux bitcoins ces derniers temps... Il y un loup quelque part  ::roll::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est pas parce que tu penses diffremment de la majorit que ton point de vue est plus prcieux. Il est juste diffrent.


Et surtout, a ne l'empche pas d'tre faux !




> Maintenant, tre systmatiquement contre "l'avis commun", en racontant de la merde  partir de rien, cela n'a rien de prcieux, au contraire, tu ne fais que desservir tes propos, et tu passes juste pour un clown.


Dans le dernier mot, y aurait pas un "l" et un "w" de trop ? 




> En tous cas oui, tu es "plus" quelque chose, y'a pas de doutes, mais ce n'est pas "ouvert" le premier mot qui me vient  l'esprit.


Sans "l" et sans "w"...  ::ptdr::

----------


## BenoitM

> Si...
> Le problme ce sont les USA.
> 
> 
> *Tout est li aux sanctions*.
> Si la Core du Nord pouvait exporter et importer librement avec le monde entier la situation ne serait pas du tout la mme...
> Plus les sanctions seront difficile pour la situation en Core du Nord sera difficile et plus les Nord Corens seront fch aprs les USA.
> 
> Sans les sanctions il y aurait beaucoup plus  manger, l'accs aux soins serait simplifi.
> ...


Pour une fois qu'un pays est indpendant...
Et ils ne sont mme pas content :/

En plus ils ont leurs monnaie donc tout va bien en Core du Nord.

----------


## Zirak

> Avec tout ca ils inquitent l'oncle Sam et font la une des journaux. Parait meme qu'ils se mettent aux bitcoins ces derniers temps... Il y un loup quelque part


Oui donc en fait, tu es autant de mauvaise foi que ryu ? 


C'est quoi le rapport ? 

Le fait que le "peuple" crve la dalle, et a une moins bonne esprance de vie, a empche le pays d'tre menaant vis  vis de ses voisins quand il test des armes nuclaires ? 

Et accessoirement, les USA sont des allis officiels de la Core du Sud, donc bien sr qu'ils prennent a au srieux et montrent qu'ils sont prts  intervenir. C'est un peu le but d'une alliance militaire hein... Et ce n'est pas comme si la Core du Nord avait menac la Core du Sud en 2013 en dfiant les USA d'intervenir...

C'est ce que je disais juste au dessus,  vouloir tre en permanence contre "la propagande officielle", ou contre les "USA" ou autres suivant le sujet, il y a des fois o vous en arrivez  tenir des positions et des propos compltements ridicules...

----------


## BenoitM

> Avec tout ca ils inquitent l'oncle Sam et font la une des journaux. Parait meme qu'ils se mettent aux bitcoins ces derniers temps... Il y un loup quelque part


Je pense que s'il faisait rellement peur ca fait longtemps qu'on les aurait radiquer de la surface  ::):

----------


## micka132

> Le fait que le "peuple" crve la dalle, et a une moins bonne esprance de vie, a empche le pays d'tre menaant vis  vis de ses voisins quand il test des armes nuclaires ?


Un peuple qui crve la dalle, et dont le gouvernement n'a pas la chance d'avoir des rentes financires comme le ptrole me parait difficilement crdible pour un dveloppement de programme nuclaire.
Il y a quelque chose de faux dans cette histre. Soit ils ne crevent pas de faim, soit ils n'ont pas de nuclaire, ou alors nous n'avons pas toute les cartes en main...
Ce qui est probable c'est une aide exterieur (Russe et/ou Chinoise).

----------


## BenoitM

> Un peuple qui crve la dalle, et dont le gouvernement n'a pas la chance d'avoir des rentes financires comme le ptrole me parait difficilement crdible pour un dveloppement de programme nuclaire.
> Il y a quelque chose de faux dans cette histre. Soit ils ne crevent pas de faim, soit ils n'ont pas de nuclaire, ou alors nous n'avons pas toute les cartes en main...
> Ce qui est probable c'est une aide exterieur (Russe et/ou Chinoise).


Tiens quelqu'un qui n'a jamais vu des gens pauvres avec un GSM, ou une voiture de kk :p
Non parce que si tu es pauvres ta priorit c'est pas le gsm

----------


## Zirak

> Un peuple qui crve la dalle, et dont le gouvernement n'a pas la chance d'avoir des rentes financires comme le ptrole me parait difficilement crdible pour un dveloppement de programme nuclaire.
> Il y a quelque chose de faux dans cette histre. Soit ils ne crevent pas de faim, soit ils n'ont pas de nuclaire, ou alors nous n'avons pas toute les cartes en main...


La aussi, il faut nuancer, ce n'est pas parce que le "peuple" crve la dalle, que le gouvernement crve aussi la dalle ou manque de moyens. C'est un peu comme dans certains pays en Afrique, le peuple meurt de faim, mais a n'empche pas que le dirigeant et ses sous-fifres roulent en voiture de luxe et habitent dans des maisons hors de prix.

Aprs je t'avouerais que je n'en sais rien si le peuple nord-coren crve la dalle, et cela dpend de ce que l'on entend par l, je doute qu'on en soit  la famine totale, aprs oui, c'est fort probable qu'avec les embargos et tout, il y ait des limitations et du rationnement.


Aprs le nuclaire, il me semble qu'ils l'ont, mme si ce n'est pas super vieux, il me semble que cela fait dj pas loin de 10 ans (ou un peu moins) qu'ils ont procds  diffrents essais identifis en tant que tel.

Aprs c'est peut-tre juste des fausses annonces ayant un but dissuasif, mais bon, je n'y crois pas trop.





> Ce qui est probable c'est une aide exterieur (Russe et/ou Chinoise).


Oui aussi. La Core du nord a mme trs bien pu dvelopper son programme comme cela, en sous-traitant pour un des deux, qui eux faisaient parti du trait de non prolifration. On n'en sait rien du tout, en dehors du fait que la Core a annonc publiquement avoir un programme d'enrichissement d'uranium en 2009.



Aprs voil par contre, je ne suis toujours pas d'accord avec ryu lorsqu'il accuse les USA sur ce coup l. Les USA sont les allis de la Core du sud, ils ont des bases militaires dans le coin, normal qu'ils s'inquitent un minimum quand la Core du nord balance des missiles  gauche et  droite pour faire des essais. (Et c'est tout aussi normal que la Core du nord s'inquite, on est d'accord).

Maintenant, quand la Core du nord profre des menaces envers la Core du sud (la fameuse "runification" dont parle ryu  ::ptdr:: ), en dfiant les amricains d'intervenir, il y a quelques annes, et maintenant qui commence  faire des essais balistiques rguliers, faut pas s'tonner que les ricains soient sur les dents, et je ne vois pas trop en quoi c'est leur faute ? 

Et avant que Ryu n'en remette une couche avec son embargo, ce ne sont pas les USA seuls mais l'ONU aussi, et cela a fait suite  des essais nuclaire de la Core du nord, 2 ou 3 ans aprs qu'elle ait quitt le trait de non-prolifration. Y'a dj eu je ne sais combien de ngociations, a fait au moins 10 fois que la Core jure quelle a arrt ou va arrter les armes nuclaires, et  chaque fois, quelques mois aprs, y'a des nouveaux essais. Mais oui, c'est que la faute des USA, et la Core ne cherche pas du tout...

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Sauf que la Core du Sud ne veut absolument pas se runir avec la Core du Nord...
> 
> C'est pas une question de tension ou d'embargo ou de je ne sais quoi. 
> 
> La Core du Nord veut envahir la Core du Sud, il n'a jamais t question d'une runification voulue des deux cts.


Je ragis parce que ce post a t largement "pluss". Visiblement, les utilisateurs de DVP ont quelque chose  expliquer au gouvernement Sud-Coren, parce que celui-ci a toujour un Ministre de l'Unification. En principe, et contrairement  ce qu'affirme Zirak, *les deux Cores souhaitent la runification*. Bien sr, cela fait longtemps qu'aucune action concrete vers l'unification n'a t entreprise (depuis les annes 70, en tant gnreux).

Aujourd'hui, aucune des deux Cores ne souhaite envahir l'autre. C'est bien simple, la Guerre de Core n'tant jamais officiellement finie et les tensions sur la ligne de cessez-le-feu tant permanentes, si l'un des deux camps voulait attaquer il ne manquerait pas de pretexte pour mettre fin  la trve. Si les combats ne reprennent pas, c'est que la paix est souhaite par les deux cts (nonobstant la rhtorique publique).

Dans le pass, les deux Cores ont mutuellement souhait s'envahir. Lorsque le Nord a frapp le premier, le Sud venait de rompre le dialogue au milieu de prparatifs trs ouverts d'invasion et les deux gouvernments s'affirmaient comme unique gouvernement souverain de Core. La situation tait extrment diffrente d'aujourd'hui: les deux Cores taient des dictatures, mais la rprssion tait plus violente au Sud (*100,000 morts en 5 ans* dont 3 de loi martiale impose par les troupes US) et l'conomie plus developpe au Nord. La guerre, avant l'intervention trangre, a t rapidement gagne par le Nord. Depuis, tout a chang.

La mondialisation a pouss la Core du Sud  se developper trs rapidement ds les annes 70 avec des capitaux trangers, pendant que la stagnation conomique et l'isolement international ont pouss le Nord  durcir considrablement sa dictature. En contraste, la dictature du Sud est tombe en 1987, aprs de multiple revoltes, et le Sud est devenu une dmocratie librable, comparable  tous points de vue avec les pays Occidentaux. Si la guerre reprenait, les troupes du Sud seraient autrement mieux motives aujourd'hui que l'arme de pacotille de Syngman Rhee (le dictateur de l'poque), et ne s'effondrerait pas commes leurs anctres en 1950. Ils pourraient peut-tre mme vaincre le Nord seuls, quoique ce n'est pas certain (et ne serait certainement pas facile).



> Oui aussi. La Core du nord a mme trs bien pu dvelopper son programme comme cela, en sous-traitant pour un des deux, qui eux faisaient parti du trait de non prolifration. On n'en sait rien du tout, en dehors du fait que la Core a annonc publiquement avoir un programme d'enrichissement d'uranium en 2009.


Rappel historique: la Core du Nord a bnfici d'une aide technique pour developper son programme nuclaire de la part du....Pakistan. Ce n'est pas de la spculation ou quoique ce soit, le "pre" de la bombe Pakistanaise AQ Khan a avou en 2004 avoir aid le programme d'enrichissement d'uranium de la Core du Nord (et il a fait cinq ans d'assignation  domicile pour a, c'est sur sa page Wikipedia).

----------


## Zirak

> Je ragis parce que ce post a t largement "pluss". Visiblement, les utilisateurs de DVP ont quelque chose  expliquer au gouvernement Sud-Coren, parce que celui-ci a toujour un Ministre de l'Unification. En principe, et contrairement  ce qu'affirme Zirak, *les deux Cores souhaitent la runification*. Bien sr, cela fait longtemps qu'aucune action concrete vers l'unification n'a t entreprise (depuis les annes 70, en tant gnreux).


Alors oui, j'ai peut-tre pas employ le bon mot et me suis mal exprim, mais quand je disais "jamais", je ne remontais pas sur 60 ans en arrire, je parlais d'aujourd'hui en prenant en compte 10 ou 15 ans en arrire. 

Bien sr qu'"ils" aimeraient la paix, le sud voudrait annexer le nord comme l'a fait l'Allemagne  l'poque, et continuer  vivre comme il le fait maintenant, et de son ct, je doute que notre Kim ador le voit de cet oeil et rverait plutt d'avoir la main-mise sur un territoire plus grand. Bref, c'est le genre de truc qui n'aboutira jamais, ou du moins je ne pense pas de mon vivant. Au mieux, ob pourrait  arriver  un espce de statu quo avec remise en place d'accords et d'changes commerciaux, et d'une meilleur circulation des hommes, mais contrairement  ce qu'affirme ryu, il ne sera pas question d'une runification complte. 





> Aujourd'hui, aucune des deux Cores ne souhaite envahir l'autre. C'est bien simple, la Guerre de Core n'tant jamais officiellement finie et les tensions sur la ligne de cessez-le-feu tant permanentes, si l'un des deux camps voulait attaquer il ne manquerait pas de pretexte pour mettre fin  la trve. Si les combats ne reprennent pas, c'est que la paix est souhaite par les deux cts (nonobstant la rhtorique publique).


Vu le bordel que cela engendrerait, bien sr qu'aucun des deux camps ne veut tre le 1er  lancer les hostilits. Maintenant, discours public pour la frime ou non, les dernires menaces dans ce sens du nord ne remonte qu' 2013 il me semble. Mme si c'est pour le show, ce n'est pas le genre de truc qui va calmer les tensions.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Maintenant, discours public pour la frime ou non, les dernires menaces dans ce sens du nord ne remonte qu' 2013 il me semble. Mme si c'est pour le show, ce n'est pas le genre de truc qui va calmer les tensions.


Et? Je ne vois pas ou tu veux en venir. La Core du Sud a cr un committ pour "prparer" la runification avec le Nord en 2014, donc d'aprs toi ce genre de provocations lgitime l'action du Nord ou j'ai rat quelque chose? Les Cores s'envoient rgulirement des menaces, il y a des escarmouches, c'est une guerre gle, les deux camps envoient des ballons pleins de propagande, c'est la situation normale. Peut-tre que la tl fait paraitre le Nord plus "inquitant" et le Sud plus "dfensif" mais dans les faits personne ne veut attaquer personne (a part quelques escarmouches, histoire que les troupes ne se ramollissent pas trop  ::aie:: ).

La Core du Nord veut l'arme nuclaire pour ne pas finir comme l'Iraq ou la Lybie. Justifi ou pas, leurs craintes sont au moins fondes (ben oui, l'Iraq, la Lybie, c'est facheux mais les prcdents sont l) et la Core du Nord n'est pas en tat de mener une guerre offensive, donc elle n'est pas trs menaante. D'ailleurs je suis convaincu qu'il ne se passera rien  grande chelle, comme depuis 1953.

----------


## Zirak

> Et? Je ne vois pas ou tu veux en venir.


Tout pareil.

Je n'ai jamais dis qu'il y aurait conflit ouvert, mais qu'il n'y aurait pas de runification, c'est a le message sur lequel tu rebondissais  la base.  ::aie:: 

Il y a beau y avoir des comits ceci ou cela pour la paix dans chacune des Core, c'est plus pour la forme qu'autre chose. Depuis les annes 50/60, on ne compte plus le nombre de sommets  plusieurs pays, les transferts d'argent ou de ptrole, les promesses d'abandon du nuclaire, et autres... Y'a eu des pas des deux cts, et cela n'a jamais abouti, car de toutes faons, vu la situation gopolitique, y'a un paquet de monde qui n'a pas forcment envie que cela arrive (et ceux qui sont pour, pas forcment tous pour que cela arrive de la mme faon).

Donc je veux bien essayer de me montrer aussi optimiste que Ryu, mais j'ai vraiment du mal  croire  une runification complte, mme sans intervention des USA.

----------


## liberal1

> a n'a rien a voir avec a...
> Les lieux interdit  filmer sont : des btiments militaires, des prisons ou encore des centrales nuclaires.


Qu'est-ce qu'il y a  filmer d'intressant dans une centrale nuclaire?

----------


## Momoth

> Qu'est-ce qu'il y a  filmer d'intressant dans une centrale nuclaire?


Les infrastructures  l'intrieur, les positions des camras, etc ... Toutes les infos qui pourraient faciliter une intrusion terroriste en somme.

----------


## liberal1

Quelles intrusions sont un danger  part celle de Greenpiss?

Pourquoi laisse-t-on ces bouffons pntrer dans les centrales?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quelles intrusions sont un danger  part celle de Greenpiss?


Si des types comme ceux de Green Peace peuvent facilement entrer dans une centrale nuclaire, a veut dire que des personnes mal intentionnes pourraient galement entrer et a pourrait avoir des consquences grave.
Si un groupe terroriste essayait de faire sauter une centrale nuclaire, ce ne serait pas marrant.
Il parait que la scurit est parfois insuffisante.

----------


## liberal1

> Si des types comme ceux de Green Peace peuvent facilement entrer dans une centrale nuclaire,


Ils n'entrent pas "facilement". On les laisse entrer. Les gendarmes ne tirent pas sur ces zozos.




> Si des types comme ceux de Green Peace peuvent facilement entrer dans une centrale nuclaire, a veut dire que des personnes mal intentionnes pourraient galement entrer et a pourrait avoir des consquences grave.


N'importe quoi. Les zozos de redwar ne sont JAMAIS entrs dans une zone protge.




> Si un groupe terroriste essayait de faire sauter une centrale nuclaire, ce ne serait pas marrant.


Il n'y a rien  "faire sauter." Ils pourraient causer aucun dommage en dehors du sabotage (perte de l'unit de production).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il n'y a rien  "faire sauter." Ils pourraient causer aucun dommage en dehors du sabotage (perte de l'unit de production).


Les terroristes n'ont surement pas un niveau extremement lev en nergie nuclaire, mais une centrale qui explose a peut faire a :
Catastrophe nuclaire de Tchernobyl
Aprs il faut savoir comment la faire exploser correctement.

Et sinon pour le rapport entre terrorisme et centrale nuclaire :
Menace terroriste: Un rapport alarmant sur la scurit des centrales nuclaires
Faut-il craindre une attaque terroriste contre une centrale nuclaire? Oui, d'aprs un docu d'Arte

----------


## Grogro

> Quelles intrusions sont un danger  part celle de Greenpiss?
> 
> Pourquoi laisse-t-on ces bouffons pntrer dans les centrales?


Parce que tout le monde est gagnant tout simplement ! L'Etat, les forces de l'ordre, les centrales, les colobobos, les mdias.  
Greenpeace (loin d'tre des agneaux innocents je te l'accorde, ils servent malgr eux des intrts gopolitiques) se paye un coup de communication gratuit, les mdias se fendent d'un papier paresseux, les forces de l'ordre grent parfaitement l'intrusion sans tirer un coup de feu (exercice en conditions relles gratuit), l'Etat et EDF se payent un test d'intrusion sans le moindre risque. Voil pourquoi on laisse faire alors qu'on pourrait les interpeler en amont, avec le risque que a drape.

Ces coups de pub  rptition des militants, c'est contre intuitif, mais c'est comme a qu'une centrale se dcouvre une faille de scurit et la comble.

----------


## liberal1

> Les terroristes n'ont surement pas un niveau extremement lev en nergie nuclaire, mais une centrale qui explose a peut faire a :
> Catastrophe nuclaire de Tchernobyl
> Aprs il faut savoir comment la faire exploser correctement.


Pas une explosion, mais un incendie.

Cela ne peut pas arriver sur nos centrales.

Et cela n'a fait aucune victimes parmi le public adulte  l'extrieur de la centrale.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Pas une explosion, mais un incendie.
> 
> Cela ne peut pas arriver sur nos centrales.
> 
> Et cela n'a fait aucune victimes parmi le public adulte  l'extrieur de la centrale.


C'est un incendie qui a provoqu une explosion oxygne + hydrogne, d'o l'effondrement de la toiture et l'expulsion de poussires et de matire radioactives. Ce qui formera un nuage qui fera le tour de l'Europe  commencer par la Norvge qui la premire donnera l'alerte. Des mesures sanitaires comme la destruction des laits et l'interdiction de rcoltes de champignons et de ventes de lgumes frais.

D'ailleurs toutes les photographie montrent ce toit en bton arm effondr sur une trs grande surface, ce qui est impossible en cas d'incendie uniquement (mme  Manhattan). Le nettoyage mobilisera une arme de 150,000 nettoyeurs dont la moiti va mourir avant 40 ans, et tous les pompiers mobiliss pour teindre l'incendie en 15 jours.
Et l'accident va tuer un million de personne en 20 ans en Europe, ce qui passera totalement inaperu car la mort radioactive est une mort lente et invisible et ce sera noy dans la masse.

Heureusement en France, nous n'avons pas t touch car la potion magique nous protge...

A Blayais lors de la tempte de 2000, on est pass prt d'un accident nuclaire de type fusion du cur voir explosion. Et des fusions de cur nuclaires en France, nous en avons eu. C'est pourquoi nous utilisons aujourd'hui un design amricain (Westinghouse) et non pas franais graphite-gaz.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le nettoyage mobilisera une arme de 150,000 nettoyeurs dont la moiti va mourir avant 40 ans, et tous les pompiers mobiliss pour teindre l'incendie en 15 jours.


Aujourd'hui il existe des solutions alternatives :
Des sans-abri recruts pour nettoyer Fukushima
Japon : des robots "dcontaminateurs" pour nettoyer la centrale de Fukushima




> D'ailleurs toutes les photographie montrent ce toit en bton arm effondr sur une trs grande surface, ce qui est impossible en cas d'incendie uniquement (mme  Manhattan).


Effectivement un incendie ne peut pas faire seffondrer un immeuble.

Le bon ct, c'est qu'aujourd'hui c'est super classe l-bas :
Trente ans aprs la catastrophe, la nature reprend ses droits  Tchernobyl



> Trente ans aprs la catastrophe nuclaire de Tchernobyl, en Ukraine, les animaux sauvages envahissent la zone la plus contamine. Des forts de pins repoussent. Cette  renaissance de la nature  suscite la curiosit des scientifiques.


VIDEO. 30 ans aprs la catastrophe nuclaire, la faune sauvage est plus florissante que jamais  Tchernobyl

Quand l'homme quitte une rgion la nature revient et c'est gnial  :8-):

----------


## liberal1

> Effectivement un incendie ne peut pas faire seffondrer un immeuble.


En gnral? Aucun immeuble ne peut s'effondrer suite  un incendie? C'est une blague?

----------


## liberal1

> C'est un incendie qui a provoqu une explosion oxygne + hydrogne,


Non.

En fait la squence exacte n'est pas encore connue avec certitude.




> d'o l'effondrement de la toiture et l'expulsion de poussires et de matire radioactives. Ce qui formera un nuage qui fera le tour de l'Europe  commencer par la Norvge qui la premire donnera l'alerte. Des mesures sanitaires comme la destruction des laits et l'interdiction de rcoltes de champignons et de ventes de lgumes frais.


Mesures *phobiques* et non sanitaires.




> D'ailleurs toutes les photographie montrent ce toit en bton arm effondr sur une trs grande surface, ce qui est impossible en cas d'incendie uniquement (mme  Manhattan).


Qu'est-ce qui s'est pass  Manhattan?




> Le nettoyage mobilisera une arme de 150,000 nettoyeurs dont la moiti va mourir avant 40 ans,


Dlire absolu. 




> et tous les pompiers mobiliss pour teindre l'incendie en 15 jours.


Non.

Il y a quelques centaines de victimes en tout.





> Et l'accident va tuer un million de personne en 20 ans en Europe, ce qui passera totalement inaperu car la mort radioactive est une mort lente et invisible et ce sera noy dans la masse.


Mga dlire. En fait ces doses radioactives ont peut tre amlior la sant des europens.

*Les graines germes bio ont fait plus de victimes en une crise que le nuclaire civil dans l'histoire.*




> Heureusement en France, nous n'avons pas t touch car la potion magique nous protge...


Non, parce que les doses infimes de radiations ne sont pas nocives.




> A Blayais lors de la tempte de 2000, on est pass prt d'un accident nuclaire de type fusion du cur voir explosion. Et des fusions de cur nuclaires en France, nous en avons eu. C'est pourquoi nous utilisons aujourd'hui un design amricain (Westinghouse) et non pas franais graphite-gaz.


Non. Aucun rapport.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Effectivement un incendie ne peut pas faire seffondrer un immeuble.


Si, si la structure est faite uniquement en mtal et que l'incendie est prolong. Autrement le bton protge la structure mtallique de la chaleur et la maintien 
Notons que les merveilleuses enceintes de confinement n'ont pas empch les structures de fukushima d'tre souffls et de projeter un nuage de poussire radioactive (dont la moiti va retomber sur le Japon bien sur).

Ceci dit, la faune va survivre et produire des individus rsistants au nuclotiques, tout comme la peste noire a gnr des individus rsistants (80% des europens ont des marqueurs de rsistance  la peste).

Voila pourquoi a titre personnel de personne informe, je suis partisan des centrales  charbon propre: c'est moins dangereux




> Non.
> 
> En fait la squence exacte n'est pas encore connue avec certitude.


Si, on sait que le toit a t souffl par une explosion.




> Mesures *phobiques* et non sanitaires.


Il est vrai que la protection du public est cosmtique.




> Qu'est-ce qui s'est pass  Manhattan?


Ne lis tu pas la presse ?




> "Il y a quelques centaines de victimes en tout."
> "Mga dlire. En fait ces doses radioactives ont peut tre amlior la sant des europens."
> "Les graines germes bio ont fait plus de victimes en une crise que le nuclaire civil dans l'histoire."


Rends-nous un service, va bouffer ton radium et crves en, mme si c'est bon pour la sant

----------


## liberal1

> Les terroristes n'ont surement pas un niveau extremement lev en nergie nuclaire, mais une centrale qui explose a peut faire a :
> Catastrophe nuclaire de Tchernobyl
> Aprs il faut savoir comment la faire exploser correctement.


Donc il faudrait convaincre la France de construire un racteur nuclaire copie conforme de celui de la centrale Lnine, ensuite il faudrait convaincre les ingnieurs de le faire trop refroidir, de dsactiver les protections...

C'est un peu compliqu comme "attentat".

----------


## liberal1

> Si, si la structure est faite uniquement en mtal et que l'incendie est prolong. Autrement le bton protge la structure mtallique de la chaleur et la maintien 
> Notons que les merveilleuses enceintes de confinement n'ont pas empch les structures de fukushima d'tre souffls et de projeter un nuage de poussire radioactive (dont la moiti va retomber sur le Japon bien sur).


Un peu d'iode et de csium?

Il y aura un lger effet anti cancer de la thyrode chez les gosses.




> Ceci dit, la faune va survivre et produire des individus rsistants au nuclotiques, tout comme la peste noire a gnr des individus rsistants (80% des europens ont des marqueurs de rsistance  la peste).
> 
> Voila pourquoi a titre personnel de personne informe, je suis partisan des centrales  charbon propre: c'est moins dangereux


De personne intoxique par la propagande.

Personne n'a reu de dose radioactive nocive au Japon.





> Il est vrai que la protection du public est cosmtique.


La protection contre quoi?

Une dose minuscule de radiation? (bnfique pour la sant)

Au fait, tu vas faire vacuer la Bretagne et toutes les rgions radioactives?




> Rends-nous un service, va bouffer ton radium et crves en, mme si c'est bon pour la sant


Ta rage est typique des antinuclaires. Un antinuclaire ne peut pas supporter la vrit.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ta *race* est typique des antinuclaires. Un antinuclaire ne peut pas supporter la vrit.


Il y a beaucoup de cons sur ce forum mais toi tu atteins les sommets de la bte immonde: raciste, ngationniste et criminel

----------


## BenoitM

> Personne n'a reu de dose radioactive nocive au Japon.
> La protection contre quoi?
> 
> Une dose minuscule de radiation? (bnfique pour la sant)


On ne sait jamais qu'une des mutations soit bnfique dans la multitude de cancer li aux radiations ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si, si la structure est faite uniquement en mtal et que l'incendie est prolong.


Ah ben peut tre dans certaines conditions, mais moi je pensais  a :


Un immeuble  Londres  t en feu pendant 16h et il n'est pas tomb.




> Donc il faudrait convaincre la France de construire un racteur nuclaire copie conforme de celui de la centrale Lnine.


Non mais l apparemment il y a des tudes qui disent qu'une attaque terroriste dans une centrale nuclaire pourrait avoir des rpercussions ngatives.
J'ai pas creus le sujet.

Peut tre que des terroristes pourraient dclencher un accident nuclaire.
Bon cela dit gnralement les accidents nuclaires n'ont besoin de personne pour avoir lieu.

----------


## liberal1

> Il y a beaucoup de cons sur ce forum mais toi tu atteins les sommets de la bte immonde: raciste, ngationniste et criminel


Et  part des insanits (signales au modrateur), tu n'as rien  dire?

----------


## liberal1

> On ne sait jamais qu'une des mutations soit bnfique dans la multitude de cancer li aux radiations ...


Qui parle de mutation?

Pourquoi voudrais-tu que de trs faibles radiations provoquent des mutations?

----------


## ddoumeche

> On ne sait jamais qu'une des mutations soit bnfique dans la multitude de cancer li aux radiations ...


En gnral, les radiations, les mutations sont pathologiques. Surtout chez les enfants qui vont se retrouver avec des handicaps  l'ge adulte et sous mdication  vie, avec en outre des dficiences transmises avec un plus fort taux.

Et https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26441345

Sinon les occidentaux auraient du donner naissance  une super race de surhommes, vu les rayons X qu'ils se prennent depuis les annes 50.

----------


## liberal1

> Non mais l apparemment il y a des tudes qui disent qu'une attaque terroriste dans une centrale nuclaire pourrait avoir des rpercussions ngatives.
> J'ai pas creus le sujet.


Pour les consommateurs d'lectricit, si plusieurs centrales sont rendues indisponibles en mme temps, oui

Sinon, non. Un racteur nuclaire est intrinsquement sr.

----------


## BenoitM

> ...


C'tait de l'ironie par rapport aux propos de libral  :;):

----------


## liberal1

> En gnral, les radiations, les mutations sont pathologiques.


Les radiations  forte dose comme le soleil  forte dose.

Il faudrait multiplier les doses par 10 ou 100 pour avoir potentiellement le dbut potentiel d'un danger potentiel.




> Surtout chez les enfants qui vont se retrouver avec des handicaps  l'ge adulte et sous mdication  vie, avec en outre des dficiences transmises avec un plus fort taux.
> 
> Et https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26441345
> 
> Sinon les occidentaux auraient du donner naissance  une super race de surhommes, vu les rayons X qu'ils se prennent depuis les annes 50.


Non. Il y a moins de "cancers" (pas la maladie, la tumeur cancreuse) de la thyrode chez les enfants exposs  l'iode radioactif.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Et  part des insanits (signales au modrateur), tu n'as rien  dire?


Dixit le cas psychiatrique passant son temps  qualifier les gens de fascistes ? Hop je te range aux rayons des merdes en barre que ton espce n'aurait jamais du quitter.

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'tait de l'ironie par rapport aux propos de libral


Tu ne peux pas raisonner avec un type pareil, c'est un fanatique

----------


## Charvalos

> Pour une fois je vais prendre leur dfense, mais vu le flood intensif de certains, il y a tellement de messages  vrifier qu'il ne faut pas s'tonner si ce n'est pas modr dans l'heure.


Il ne s'agit pas de modrer les messages. Juste bannir le compte. Mais c'est sr qu'en laissant faire et ne faisant rien, les messages s'accumulent et il y en aura toujours plus  lire. Je suis quand mme assez tonn, pour un site aussi srieux que DVP, qu'ils soient autant laxiste sur la modration.

Voil pour le HS.

----------


## micka132

Ryu fait quelque chose, tu n'es assurment plus la coqueluche du forum politique ces derniers temps !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ryu fait quelque chose, tu n'es assurment plus la coqueluche du forum politique ces derniers temps !


Chut. J'essaie de me faire discret l, pour une fois que quelqu'un d'autre se fait victimiser...
Peut tre que les rgles du forum changeront un jour, je ne sais pas comment les dcisions sont prise, j'imagine qu'il doit y avoir un forum spcial pour l'quipe de modration.

Aprs je ne suis pas convaincu que critiquer l'quipe de modration soit la bonne solution pour les motiver  modifier la charte, mais faites bien comme vous voulez.
En plus vous faites de l'hors sujet sur le topic de la guerre en Syrie, ce n'est pas du boulot  ::P: 

Pourtant la Syrie fait toujours l'actualit :
Syrie: Ankara appelle la Russie et l'Iran  assumer leurs responsabilits
C'est chaud de suivre le point de vue de la Turquie.
Ce pays tait hyper proche des USA et de l'UE et aprs le coup d'tat rat, la Turquie c'est rapproch de la Russie, et aujourd'hui on sait plus trop.
La Russie aurait pu rester fch aprs la Turquie, parce qu'un avion Russe avait t abattu par la Turquie :
Ce que lon sait de lavion russe abattu par la Turquie

----------


## liberal1

> La Russie aurait pu rester fch aprs la Turquie, parce qu'un avion Russe avait t abattu par la Turquie :
> Ce que lon sait de lavion russe abattu par la Turquie


Poutine n'a pas des copains ou des rancoeurs, il a des alliances et de la stratgie.

C'est pour cela que la thorie selon laquelle Poutine aurait aid Donald Trump pour ennuyer Hillary (qui l'aurait vex il y a des annes) est ridicule.

----------


## el_slapper

> Si, si la structure est faite uniquement en mtal et que l'incendie est prolong. Autrement le bton protge la structure mtallique de la chaleur et la maintien 
> Notons que les merveilleuses enceintes de confinement n'ont pas empch les structures de fukushima d'tre souffls et de projeter un nuage de poussire radioactive (dont la moiti va retomber sur le Japon bien sur).


C'est quand mme bon de lire quelqu'un qui comprend un peu ce qui se passe dans uns structure complexe.




> la faune va survivre et produire des individus rsistants au nuclotiques, tout comme la peste noire a gnr des individus rsistants (80% des europens ont des marqueurs de rsistance  la peste).


Mouais. Mais sur que la radioactivit tape de la mme manire. Ce n'est pas une attaque chimique prcise, ou bactriologique cible. a tape tous les atomes du corps sans distinction. Je ne suis pas expert, mais je ne suis quand mme pas sur que le parallle soit totalement vident. Les mcanismes ne sont pas les mmes.




> Si, on sait que le toit a t souffl par une explosion.


Chut! Il faut taire les ralits qui vont  l'encontre de la VERITE(TM)!!!




> Il est vrai que la protection du public est cosmtique.


Tant que c'et les autres qui prennent.....




> Ne lis tu pas la presse ?


Tu fais rfrence au 11 Septembre, je suppose? Il y a plusieurs scenarii _plausibles_ sur l'effondrement, tous se basent sur un affaiblissement des structures mtalliques par le feu. Mon prfr(mme si je n'ai pas de preuve, personne n'en a) : la fonte des consoles mtalliques qui reliaient les pylnes extrieurs en acier aux planchers rigides. L'ensemble tient debout tant que la hauteur entre deux tages ou les pylnes est limite(effet spaghetti cru : appuyez des deux cots sur un spaghetti cru long, il va plier et rompre. On appelle a le flambage. Faites de mme quand il reste 3 centimtres, et vous allez vous faire mal aux mains). Quand les consoles ont lch, la distance entre deux points de rigidit des pylnes est dedenu trop grand, et les tages au dessus sont tombs. Assez fort pour faire casser l'tage du dessous. Et ensuite, c'est la propagation inluctable.




> Rends-nous un service, va bouffer ton radium et crves en, mme si c'est bon pour la sant


Jamais je n'aurais penser plussoyer un message aussi agressif. Comme quoi.....  ::aie::

----------


## liberal1

> Mouais. Mais sur que la radioactivit tape de la mme manire.


Quelle radioactivit? La radioactivit de quoi? O a?

----------


## micka132

> Poutine n'a pas des copains ou des rancoeurs, il a des alliances et de la stratgie.


Je suis d'accord



> C'est pour cela que la thorie selon laquelle Poutine aurait aid Donald Trump pour ennuyer Hillary (qui l'aurait vex il y a des annes) est ridicule.


Ennuyer non, mais qu'elle ne lui semblait pas trs stable c'est probable, auxquel cas ca peut rentrer dans le cadre de la phrase du dessus. 
Mais bon face  la dame "we came, we saw, he died" au rire histrique, il n'y avait pas forcement besoin  creuser beaucoup pour trouver des saloperies. Un millairdaire a largement les ressources pour s'en sortir sans l'intervention d'un pays tiers franchement pas en forme financirement parlant.

----------


## el_slapper

> Quelle radioactivit? La radioactivit de quoi? O a?


La radiactivit qu'on mesure encore aujourd'hui, partout autour de Tchernobyl, et dont les cartes de concentration recoupent parfaitement les cartes des vents de l'poque. Tu sais, la radioactivit, cette suractivit provoque des atomes qui les fait larguer des particules de haute nergie...(et si tu poses une question sur ce qu'est une particule de haute nergie, eh bien va prendre quelque cours de physique nuclaire avant de revenir).

----------


## Zirak

> C'est chaud de suivre le point de vue de la Turquie.
> Ce pays tait hyper proche des USA et de l'UE et aprs le coup d'tat rat, la Turquie c'est rapproch de la Russie, et aujourd'hui on sait plus trop.
> La Russie aurait pu rester fch aprs la Turquie, parce qu'un avion Russe avait t abattu par la Turquie :



C'est ce que je t'expliquais l'autre jour, mais que tu as du ignorer comme tout le reste.

Officiellement en Syrie, la Russie et la Turquie se battent du mme ct (celui du rgime d'Assad), mais cela n'en fait pas des allis pour autant, et cela ne les empches pas de se faire quelques crasses par-ci par-l.  

La Turquie a abattu un avion russe ? Bah, la Russie file du fric et des armes aux "rebelles" kurdes (que le rgime turc essai de rayer de la carte), chacun ses coups bas. ^^

----------


## liberal1

> La radiactivit qu'on mesure encore aujourd'hui, partout autour de Tchernobyl,


Autour? C'est quoi "autour" d'une rgion?




> et dont les cartes de concentration


La *concentration* en radioactivit?




> recoupent parfaitement les cartes des vents de l'poque. Tu sais, la radioactivit, cette suractivit provoque des atomes qui les fait larguer des particules de haute nergie...(et si tu poses une question sur ce qu'est une particule de haute nergie, eh bien va prendre quelque cours de physique nuclaire avant de revenir).


Suractivit? Quelle est l'activit ordinaire d'un matriaux non radioactif?

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est quand mme bon de lire quelqu'un qui comprend un peu ce qui se passe dans une structure complexe.


Et encore c'est trs rsum et je ne suis pas ingnieur bton. ll se trouve que j'ai un architecte dans ma famille.
Notez que le bton arm est un structure trs rsistante, et rsiste mme bien aux explosions... mme si le ciment romain dcouvert voila quelques milliers d'annes est un matriaux extraordinairement innovant pour son poque.




> Mouais. Mais sur que la radioactivit tape de la mme manire. Ce n'est pas une attaque chimique prcise, ou bactriologique cible. a tape tous les atomes du corps sans distinction. Je ne suis pas expert, mais je ne suis quand mme pas sur que le parallle soit totalement vident. Les mcanismes ne sont pas les mmes.


Non bien sur, et il y a de multiples types empoissonnement radioactifs: du paquet de tabac quotidien  l'ingestion de plutonium qui va se fixer dans l'organisme, ou carrment une exposition massive aux rayons qui va vous cramer les organes (cas le plus rare).
Mais certains rsistent mieux que d'autres, et les maladies ayant une lthalit de 100% n'existent pas. Donc les survivants vont lguer leur rsistance  leurs descendants.




> Tant que c'est les autres qui prennent.....


Tant que les professeurs tournesols n'ont pas de comptes  rendre et ne se retrouvent pas en prison, tout va bien.




> Tu fais rfrence au 11 Septembre, je suppose? Il y a plusieurs scenarii _plausibles_ sur l'effondrement, tous se basent sur un affaiblissement des structures mtalliques par le feu. Mon prfr(mme si je n'ai pas de preuve, personne n'en a) : la fonte des consoles mtalliques qui reliaient les pylnes extrieurs en acier aux planchers rigides. L'ensemble tient debout tant que la hauteur entre deux tages ou les pylnes est limite(effet spaghetti cru : appuyez des deux cots sur un spaghetti cru long, il va plier et rompre. On appelle a le flambage. Faites de mme quand il reste 3 centimtres, et vous allez vous faire mal aux mains). Quand les consoles ont lch, la distance entre deux points de rigidit des pylnes est dedenu trop grand, et les tages au dessus sont tombs. Assez fort pour faire casser l'tage du dessous. Et ensuite, c'est la propagation inluctable.


Moi, le 11 septembre ? pas du tout...
Notons la rgularit exemplaire et symtrique de cette chute alors qu'on eu pu penser que le sommet de la tour rencontre des rsistances et bascule sur un des cts.





> Jamais je n'aurais penser plussoyer un message aussi agressif. Comme quoi.....


J'ai t agressif, moi ??? mince. Enfin, nous ne sommes pas entre gonzesses.

----------


## liberal1

> Non bien sur, et il y a de multiples types empoissonnement radioactifs: du paquet de tabac quotidien  l'ingestion de plutonium qui va se fixer dans l'organisme, ou carrment une exposition massive aux rayons qui va vous cramer les organes (cas le plus rare).


Il me semble que le plutonium ingr via l'alimentation est en grande partie excrt,  vrifier.




> Moi, le 11 septembre ? pas du tout...
> Notons la rgularit exemplaire et symtrique de cette chute alors qu'on eu pu penser que le sommet de la tour rencontre des rsistances et bascule sur un des cts.


Quelle chute?

----------


## Ryu2000

> La Turquie a abattu un avion russe ? Bah, la Russie file du fric et des armes aux "rebelles" kurdes (que le rgime turc essai de rayer de la carte), chacun ses coups bas. ^^


Ouais mais tu ne connais pas le meilleur de l'histoire.
La Russie a donn des informations  propos du projet de coup d'tat qui allait avoir lieu.
C'est un peu grce  la Russie si Erdogan n'a pas perdu le pouvoir  ce moment l.

Et pour l'histoire de l'avion abattu en Russie, l'ordre ne venait peut tre pas du gouvernement Turque.

Je ne connais pas l'histoire des Kurdes mais ils ont l'air de bien faire chier, vu de trs loin.
Peut tre qu'un jour je me renseignerai sur ce qu'est un kurde, mais d'un autre ct : la flemme...




> Notons la rgularit exemplaire et symtrique de cette chute alors qu'on eu pu penser que le sommet de la tour rencontre des rsistances et bascule sur un des cts.


J'ai regard des vidos de dmolition contrl et jamais une tour ne tombe aussi droit.
C'est impressionnant.
Il y a une mission "Les Dmolisseurs de lExtrme"  la TV :


Les gars passent des semaines  calculer prcisment ou placer les explosifs et  la fin la chute n'est pas parfaite.




> va bouffer ton radium


a me rappelle l'poque de Marie Curie.
Il y a eu une mode du radium : dentifrice au radium, cigarette au radium, du soda au radium, etc...

An energy drink that contained radium was actually a thing in the 1920s

Pour les fans de FallOut :

----------


## Zirak

> Je ne connais pas l'histoire des Kurdes mais ils ont l'air de bien faire chier, vu de trs loin.


C'est clair, c'est vraiment des connards  ne pas se laisser exterminer par les turcs depuis presque 1 sicle, qu'ils se laissent mourir une bonne fois pour toutes... 





> Peut tre qu'un jour je me renseignerai sur ce qu'est un kurde, mais d'un autre ct : la flemme...


Ceci explique pour beaucoup la teneur de tes propos sur le forum. 


Allez, pour faire court et succin, histoire que tu ais une base :




> Les Kurdes de Turquie
> 
> Kurdistan turc
> La Turquie est le pays o la question kurde fait la une des journaux chaque jour. La construction de la Turquie kmaliste se fait ds 1923 sur le dni du fait d'une trs forte minorit kurde en son territoire ( l'instar du dni du gnocide armnien). Les Kurdes n'avaient alors d'autre droit que de se fondre dans la nation turque et ont souvent t fortement rprims, comme en 1921-22 (Rvolte de Kogiri) ou encore en 1937-38 (massacre de Dersim).
> 
> Dans les annes 1980, la guerre qui oppose l'arme turque et le parti des travailleurs du Kurdistan PKK fait plusieurs morts chaque semaine. La rgion du Kurdistan est place sous tat d'urgence, quadrille par les forces armes et les groupes paramilitaires turcs. C'est la priode de la terreur : les disparitions, les arrestations, la torture, les excutions extra-judiciaires de Kurdes se multiplient.
> 
> Lors des lections lgislatives de 2007, l'AKP, premier parti du pays, obtient un score de 41 %  Diyarbakir, ce qui ne le place que deuxime derrire les 47 % des partis kurdes regroups sous une tiquette d'indpendants (et non indpendantistes).
> 
> Depuis la cration de la Rpublique turque, les Kurdes sont victimes d'une discrimination svre et permanente qui a longtemps t formellement nie par les autorits turques malgr les tmoignages accablants de victimes ou d'ONG. Cependant, le 27 juillet 2009, le prsident turc, Abdullah Gl, a reconnu dans un entretien que les Kurdes n'avaient pas les mmes droits que le reste de la population, rompant ainsi avec plus de 85 ans de dni. L'actuel prsident Recep Tayyip Erdoğan continue dans la mme voie que ses prdcesseurs et la rpression des Kurdes turcs est toujours une ralit.

----------


## liberal1

> Je ne connais pas l'histoire des Kurdes mais ils ont l'air de bien faire chier, vu de trs loin.


C'est vrai que les vrais peuples qui demandent  tre reconnus et respect, c'est chiant. 

Vive le colonialisme.




> J'ai regard des vidos de dmolition contrl et jamais une tour ne tombe aussi droit.


Voil, donc ce ne peut pas tre une DC.




> Les gars passent des semaines  calculer prcisment ou placer les explosifs et  la fin la chute n'est pas parfaite.


CQFD




> a me rappelle l'poque de Marie Curie.
> Il y a eu une mode du radium : dentifrice au radium, cigarette au radium, du soda au radium, etc...
> 
> An energy drink that contained radium was actually a thing in the 1920s


Vu le prix, il ne devait pas y avoir beaucoup de radium.

----------


## ddoumeche

> J'ai regard des vidos de dmolition contrl et jamais une tour ne tombe aussi droit.
> C'est impressionnant.
> Il y a une mission "Les Dmolisseurs de lExtrme"  la TV :



C'est bien l la preuve d'une intervention des anges du ciel.... qui punissaient l'humanit pcheresse de New York.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est bien l la preuve d'une intervention des anges du ciel....


Je dis pas a, je dis que la chute des tours est classe,  la vitesse de la chute libre en plus, sans aucune rsistance, c'est beau.

----------


## liberal1

> Je dis pas a, je dis que la chute des tours est classe,  la vitesse de la chute libre en plus, sans aucune rsistance, c'est beau.


C'est *physiquement impossible* sauf si quelqu'un pousse vers bas.

Mais qui?

Des extra terreux?

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est physiquement impossible


C'est une figure de style...
Effectivement elles ne sont pas tomb  cette vitesse...

Mais peut tre pas loin :


Elles sont tombs droite ou bien ?
Vous allez nier a aussi ?

----------


## Zirak

> Vous allez nier a aussi ?


Au point o il en est, je pense que liberal1 pourrait remettre en cause la gravit et tout le reste. 

"Faux, il n'y a pas de gravit ! C'est de la propagande de gochiste !"

 ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Elles sont tombs droite ou bien ?
> Vous allez nier a aussi ?


C'est quoi "droite" ? ^^

----------


## liberal1

> C'est une figure de style...
> Effectivement elles ne sont pas tomb  cette vitesse...
> 
> Mais peut tre pas loin :
> 
> 
> Elles sont tombs droite ou bien ?
> Vous allez nier a aussi ?


Tiens donc, maintenant c'est pas loin.

C'est combien "loin"? Quelle nergie supplmentaire?

----------


## Grogro

> La radiactivit qu'on mesure encore aujourd'hui, partout autour de Tchernobyl, et dont les cartes de concentration recoupent parfaitement les cartes des vents de l'poque. Tu sais, la radioactivit, cette suractivit provoque des atomes qui les fait larguer des particules de haute nergie...(et si tu poses une question sur ce qu'est une particule de haute nergie, eh bien va prendre quelque cours de physique nuclaire avant de revenir).


Il va sans doute nous dire, aprs avoir encens l'exploitation de l'nergie nuclaire (cration 100% tatique partout dans le monde), que la radioactivit n'existe pas et que la physique des hautes nergies est une dlire de crypto-fasco-gchistes fonctionnaires pays par le Grand Satan tat improductif. On est plus  un fait alternatif prs.  ::aie:: 

Je ne pensais pas qu'on pourrait un jour trouver plus complotiste que deuche et plus sauvagement allum que Ryu. Et encore ni deuche ni Ryu n'ont jamais t agressif ni autant flood.  ::ptdr::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je dis pas a, je dis que la chute des tours est classe,  la vitesse de la chute libre en plus, sans aucune rsistance, c'est beau.


Soyons logique, si c'est impossible, la seule rponse est d'ordre surnaturelle

----------


## Ryu2000

Dcidment les relations entre la Turquie et la Russie est toujours compliqu :
Attaque contre les bases russes en Syrie : Moscou accuse des rebelles soutenus par la Turquie



> Le ministre russe de la Dfense continue  analyser les donnes de l'attaque de drones qui a cibl les bases de Hmeimim et de Tartous, en Syrie, dans la nuit du 6 au 7 janvier 2018. Ce 10 janvier, Moscou en est arriv  la conclusion que l'offensive avait t lance depuis une zone situe prs d'Idleb, dans le nord-ouest de la Syrie, zone contrle par des rebelles soutenus par la Turquie. Selon un article paru ce 10 janvier dans Krasnaa Zvezda, quotidien des Forces armes de la Fdration de Russie, Moscou a dpos une plainte officielle auprs de la Turquie.
> 
> [Le message diplomatique] *insiste sur le fait qu'Ankara doit tenir sa promesse de faire respecter le cessez-le-feu parmi les forces armes sous son contrle*, rapporte encore la publication du ministre de la Dfense, alors que le gouvernorat syrien d'Idleb est l'une des zones dites de dsescalade en Syrie, convenues  Astana (Kazakhstan) entre la Turquie, la Russie et l'Iran et mises en places  partir de mai 2017.


La Syrie continue de reprendre le dessus face aux djihadistes :
Syrie: le rgime reprend un aroport stratgique dans la rgion d'Idleb



> Appuye par l'aviation russe, l'arme syrienne a pris ce mercredi soir laroport militaire dAbou Zouhour, aprs de violents combats contre une coalition jihadiste mene par lancienne branche dal-Qada en Syrie. La reprise de cette base stratgique,  Idleb, au nord-ouest du pays, *va permettre aux troupes gouvernementales dinstaller une solide tte de pont pour tenter de reconqurir cette province contrle en grande partie par des groupes jihadistes*.
> 
> Larme syrienne est entre  Abou Zouhour par le sud, aprs une offensive lance  la mi-dcembre qui lui a permis de reprendre une centaine de villages et de localits sur une superficie de 3 500 km. Les troupes gouvernementales avancent galement  partir du nord et de lest, en provenance de la province dAlep. Une dizaine de kilomtres sparent ces trois colonnes. Lorsquelles opreront leur jonction, les jihadistes et dautres groupes rebelles seront totalement encercls dans une poche de 2 000 km, au sud-est dIdleb.


Titre un peu marrant :
Le djihadiste Thomas Barnouin dit avoir tent de quitter Daech quand il a "compris que c'taient des criminels"

----------


## Ryu2000

Syrie : pourquoi la Turquie lance une offensive contre les Kurdes



> La guerre est loin d'tre finie en Syrie. Si Emmanuel Macron croit que "l'organisation Daesh au Levant est presque entirement dfaite", comme il l'a dclar lors de ses vux aux armes, diffrentes factions ennemies continuent de s'affronter sur place. Samedi 20 janvier, l'arme turque a pris place dans les combats.


Si a se trouve les mercenaires qui luttent contre le gouvernement Syrien vont un jour tre redploy pour lutter contre le gouvernement Turque.
Il y a un problme avec le traitement mdiatique, il y a crit "les kurdes" et en fait c'est "une milice kurde" qui est vise.

----------


## Charvalos

> Si a se trouve les mercenaires qui luttent contre le gouvernement Syrien vont un jour tre redploy pour lutter contre le gouvernement Turque.
> Il y a un problme avec le traitement mdiatique, il y a crit "les kurdes" et en fait c'est "une milice kurde" qui est vise.


En fait, tu ne lis pas les articles que tu postes, je me trompe ? Parce que plus loin, dans le mme article :




> Une opration baptise "Rameau d'olivier" contre des positions des Units de protection du peuple (YPG), une *milice kurde* considre comme "terroriste" par Ankara. Cette enclave se situe  quelques kilomtres de la frontire turco-syrienne.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Parce que plus loin, dans le mme article :


Je l'ai cit ce passage, tu crois que je l'ai eu o le "milice Kurde" ?
Moi je parle de quelque chose qui n'est pas dans l'article et qui pourrait arriver un jour, il y aura peut tre une "rbellion" en Turquie.
De toute faon les infos de l'article viennent de l'Observatoire syrien des droits de l'Homme (donc pas loin de 0% de crdibilit).

===
Syrie: la Turquie ne fera pas marche arrire, les Kurdes en appellent  Washington



> *La Turquie ne fera pas marche arrire dans son offensive contre une milice kurde dans le nord de la Syrie*, a assur lundi le prsident Recep Tayyip Erdogan, ajoutant que l'opration tait mene "en accord" avec Moscou. Ces dclarations surviennent alors que plusieurs pays, dont la France, ont exprim leur inquitude face  l'ouverture d'un nouveau front dans le conflit en Syrie.
> (...)
> Les Etats-Unis ont appel dimanche la Turquie  "faire preuve de retenue", mais son ministre de la Dfense, *Jim Mattis, a affirm qu'Ankara avait prvenu Washington avant de lancer son offensive et estim que les proccupations scuritaires turques taient "lgitimes"*.


Si Washington n'avait pas t d'accord a aurait potentiellement pu dmarrer la 3ime guerre mondiale.

----------


## BenoitM

> Je l'ai cit ce passage, tu crois que je l'ai eu o le "milice Kurde" ?


Donc tu reproches  larticle ne ne pas avoir mis tous le texte en titre :p




> Moi je parle de quelque chose qui n'est pas dans l'article et qui pourrait arriver un jour, il y aura peut tre une "rbellion" en Turquie.


Euh tu as dj un peu regarder l'histoire de la Turquie? :p
Il y a dj eu plusieurs rbellions  ::): 




> De toute faon les infos de l'article viennent de l'Observatoire syrien des droits de l'Homme (donc pas loin de 0% de crdibilit).


[/QUOTE]
C'est bien de "partager" une information d'un mdia dont tu n'as aucune confiance...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc tu reproches  larticle ne ne pas avoir mis tous le texte en titre


Hein ?
je ne comprend pas de quoi vous parlez.




> Euh tu as dj un peu regarder l'histoire de la Turquie? :p
> Il y a dj eu plusieurs rbellions


Non. (je m'intresse pas trop  la Turquie, ni aux Kurdes)
Elle fait quelle taille cette milice Kurde ?

Pour moi les rebelles et les terroristes en Syrie ne sont pas Syrien, ce sont des mercenaires pay, form, arm par des forces trangres pour renverser le pouvoir Syrien.
Ces mercenaires peuvent donc tre dploy n'importe o si ceux qui les paient changent d'avis.
Comme les rebelles/terroristes ne peuvent plus gagner en Syrie, peut tre qu'une autre mission leur sera donn dans le futur.

En Syrie il y avait des gens mcontent du gouvernement (comme en France) mais de l  faire autant de groupe rebelles c'est louche...




> C'est bien de "partager" une information d'un mdia dont tu n'as aucune confiance...


Je n'ai pas le choix.
Je ne poste quasiment que des liens de journaux mainstreams et je n'ai pas confiance en eux.
Je partage des liens du journal "Le Monde" alors que c'est un mdia isralien (son propritaire a voulu perde sa nationalit franaise pour garder que la nationalit isralienne).
Quand le futur actionnaire de SFR voulait renoncer  tre Franais

L en loccurrence le gros de l'histoire est vrai c'est juste les dtails qui ne sont peut tre pas exacte.
Je suis juste tonn de voir encore aujourd'hui des informations qui viennent de l'OSDH...

----------


## BenoitM

> Non. (je m'intresse pas trop  la Turquie, ni aux Kurdes)


Ben vas t'informer avant de vouloir de dbattre d'un sujet auquel tu ne connais rien
(quelque mot cl: rvolution kmaliste, coup d'tat, PKK, attentat, ...)




> Pour moi les rebelles et les terroristes en Syrie ne sont pas Syrien, ce sont des mercenaires pay, form, arm par des forces trangres pour renverser le pouvoir Syrien.


Oui mais ca ce n'est que pour toi et ce n'est pas la vrit qui se passe rellement.
Tu crois qu'il y a vraiment plus de 100.000  tranges qui se battent en Syrie  ::weird:: 
Et il est vraiment nul Bachar ne mme pas arriv  combattre quelque terroristes qui n'ont aucun soutient de la population locale...




> En Syrie il y avait des gens mcontent du gouvernement (comme en France) mais de l  faire autant de groupe rebelles c'est louche...


Parce qu'il se batte contre un rgime et non pour une bannire.





> Je n'ai pas le choix.
> Je ne poste quasiment que des liens de journaux mainstreams et je n'ai pas confiance en eux.


Suffit de pas poster  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ben vas t'informer avant de vouloir de dbattre d'un sujet auquel tu ne connais rien


Non mais l c'est bon, la Turquie a le feu vert pour lutter contre cette milice Kurde.
Elle a demand avant d'agir.




> Tu crois qu'il y a vraiment plus de 100.000  tranges qui se battent en Syrie 
> Et il est vraiment nul Bachar ne mme pas arriv  combattre quelque terroristes qui n'ont aucun soutient de la population locale...


Quand t'as les moyens tu peux embaucher autant de mercenaires que tu veux.
Dans les groupes rebelles/terroristes il y a galement pas mal d'ancien criminelle qui ont t "converti  l'islam".
normment d'argent  t dbours dans la lutte contre Assad.
Beaucoup de pays ont aid (la France a soutenu les rebelles).

Si c'tait vraiment un truc populaire ce serait fini depuis longtemps, mais des soutiens arrive du monde entier.
Dans le droit international on a pas le droit d'intervenir.
Qu'est-ce que vous diriez si la Russie, l'Iran, le Venezuela, les Philippines, etc, soutenaient des rebelles qui souhaitaient renverser le gouvernement franais pour mettre des extrmistes religieux  la place ?




> Suffit de pas poster


Non mais dans l'ensemble a va, c'est juste orient d'une certaine faon, alors que a devrait tre neutre.
On a jamais entendu le point de vue des pro Bachar el-Assad dans les mdias mainstreams...
Il est toujours prsent comme le mchant, c'est beaucoup trop manichen comme truc.

Bon cela dit on ne devrait pas accepter qu'un mdia appartienne  un tranger.
Les riches achtent les mdias pour "informer" les pauvres.

----------


## Grogro

> Donc tu reproches  larticle ne ne pas avoir mis tous le texte en titre :p


A la dcharge de Ryu c'est une vraie problmatique : la diffrence entre le titre d'un article publi (visibilit maximale), qui en rajoute des tonnes dans le sensationnalisme par obligation conomique de putclic, et le contenu rel de l'article. Quand le titre d'un article dit "A" et que l'article en lui-mme dit "A, mais", c'est un vrai problme de dontologie. Pire encore, quand le titre dit A et l'article B. 

J'ai remarqu que le site de France Info est souvent plus rglo  ce sujet que la concurrence.

----------


## ddoumeche

> A la dcharge de Ryu c'est une vraie problmatique : la diffrence entre le titre d'un article publi (visibilit maximale), qui en rajoute des tonnes dans le sensationnalisme par obligation conomique de putclic, et le contenu rel de l'article. Quand le titre d'un article dit "A" et que l'article en lui-mme dit "A, mais", c'est un vrai problme de dontologie. Pire encore, quand le titre dit A et l'article B. 
> 
> J'ai remarqu que le site de France Info est souvent plus rglo  ce sujet que la concurrence.


Les rdac-chefs changent souvent les titres des articles de journalistes qui sont de toute bonne foi, pour vendre du papier ou vendre la position de leur propritaire. C'est vieux comme la presse

Il faut baisser le rgime, repasser en seconde pour prendre le temps de lire en profondeur, sous peine de sombrer dans l'hyperactivit intellectuelle... donc de ne jamais atteindre l'ge de raison.
Car entre avoir _guerre et paix_ ou _le seigneur des anneaux_ (que je n'ai jamais termin car trop culcul) dans sa bibliothque et l'avoir lu, il y a une grosse diffrence.

----------


## Invit

C'est quoi l'ge de raison ?

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est quoi l'ge de raison ?


C'est l'ge auquel les gens devraient obtenir le droit de vote

----------


## MiaowZedong

> C'est l'ge auquel les gens devraient obtenir le droit de vote


Donc....jamais?  ::aie::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Donc....jamais?


_A selected few_

----------


## Jipt

> C'est quoi l'ge de raison ?


c'est un roman de Jean-Paul Sartre ;c'est un film avec la sublissime Sophie Marceau ;c'est quand un jeune c0n devient un vieux c0n.

----------


## ManusDei

> C'est quoi l'ge de raison ?


7 ans.

----------


## Invit

Concept compliqu...  :8-):

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est quoi l'ge de raison ?


Quelques minutes aprs l'arrt cardiaque fatal ?  ::roll::

----------


## Invit

En conclusion, nous sommes d'accord, l'ge de raison, c'est quand ddoumeche l'a dcid ?  ::aie::

----------


## ddoumeche

C'est quand tu as au moins 40 piges, une rolex ou une herbelin, que tu lis des livres jusqu' leur conclusion... et que tu as un beau pactole.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est quand tu as au moins 40 piges, une rolex ou une herbelin, que tu lis des livres jusqu' leur conclusion... et que tu as un beau pactole.


Vision purement capitaliste qui associe "raison" et "pognon et possession".  ::calim2::

----------


## Invit

> Vision purement capitaliste qui associe "raison" et "pognon et possession".


Laisse, il n'a pas encore atteint l'ge de raison  :;):

----------


## ddoumeche

> Vision purement capitaliste qui associe "raison" et "pognon et possession".


Je ne savais pas qu'aimer la littrature relevait du capitalisme. Voila qui est bien anti intellectuel

----------


## Grogro

> Je ne savais pas qu'aimer la littrature relevait du capitalisme. Voila qui est bien anti intellectuel


Si j'tais d'humeur trollesque, ce que je suis en tout bon vendredi matin qui se respecte, je dirais mme que la vraie littrature est, par nature, anti-capitalistique, puisque refusant le nivellement par le bas pour capter le plus vaste march possible. Et que le capitalisme, c'est Dan Brown et Marc Levy.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je ne savais pas qu'aimer la littrature relevait du capitalisme. Voila qui est bien anti intellectuel


Avoir une Rolex ou une Herbelin et un beau pactole, a fait aimer la littrature ? Tu peux nous expliquer ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est quand tu as au moins 40 piges, une rolex ou une herbelin, que tu lis des livres jusqu' leur conclusion... et que tu as un beau pactole.


Hein ?!

Dj il faudrait commencer par dfinir "ge de raison" voir juste "raison" parce que l je ne vois pas le rapport.
D'aprs la dfinition c'est a :
ge de raison



> *ge de raison* \ɑʒ də ʁɛ.zɔ̃\ masculin
> (Vieilli) ge auquel lon estimait que les enfants taient capables de raison.
> Ne parlez jamais raison aux jeunes gens, mme en ge de raison, que vous ne les ayez premirement mis en tat de lentendre,  (_Jean-Jacques Rousseau, mile, IV_)Il faudrait donc slever encore plus haut, et demander en vertu de quelle cause il est devenu ncessaire quune foule denfants meurent avant de natre; que la moiti franche de ceux qui naissent, meurent avant lge de deux ans; et que dautres encore en trs grand nombre, meurent avant lge de raison.  (_comte de Maistre, Les Soires de Saint-Ptersbourg, Quatrime entretien_)


Et sinon :
RAISON : Dfinition de Raison



> Facult intellectuelle par laquelle l'homme connat, juge et se conduit. L'homme est capable de raison, est dou de raison. La raison est pour les hommes ce que l'instinct est pour les animaux. *C'est  sept ans accomplis qu'un enfant est considr comme ayant atteint l'ge de raison*.


===
Tout a pour dire que les riches de plus de 40 ns ne sont pas forcment raisonnable...
Et il y a des gens qui ne savent pas lire qui sont raisonnable.
Il n'y a aucun rapport entre la raison et l'argent.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Si j'tais d'humeur trollesque, ce que je suis en tout bon vendredi matin qui se respecte, je dirais mme que la vraie littrature est, par nature, anti-capitalistique, puisque refusant le nivellement par le bas pour capter le plus vaste march possible. Et que le capitalisme, c'est Dan Brown et Marc Levy.


L'ide m'a travers l'esprit, mais c'est loin d'tre si simple. On peut tre capitaliste et intellectuel, ce n'est pas antagoniste, au contraire mme vous dira celui qui a lu les libraux (les classiques). Mme si le bon notable, l'honnte homme, les gens de bien se mfienet comme de la peste de l'intellectuel, promoteur d'ides subversives voir marxistes voir _culturellement marxiste_ pour reprendre la vielle thse de notre forumeur canadien. Car l'homme honnte, l'honnte travailleur, ne doit pas couter l'intellectuel mais aller  la messe, voir mme ne pas savoir lire, et surtout pas Hugo (l je plagie Guillemin).

Mais qui tait le plus furieusement anti-capitaliste ? les khmers rouges, puisqu'ils dtruisent mme jusqu' la banque de leur pays. Et ils taient aussi les plus exterminateurs de tous ce qui tait lettr. Sans doute bien plus que les Vietcongs. Il y a donc une haine viscrale, issue de la paysannerie profonde (?), envers celui qui pense. 
Et c'est une haine totalitaire.




> Avoir une Rolex ou une Herbelin et un beau pactole, a fait aimer la littrature ? Tu peux nous expliquer ?


Quand ai-je dis cela ? Je voulais dire que l'ge de raison commenait  partir d'un certain ge, pour certaines catgories socio-professionelles.
A mon avis, tu as quelques gnes khmers  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

Pour revenir sur la Syrie :
Syrie: Erdogan promet de poursuivre l'offensive contre les Kurdes



> Le prsident turc Recep Tayyip Erdogan a promis de mener  terme l'offensive de son pays dans le nord de la Syrie contre une milice kurde, qui a appel  l'aide le rgime de Bachar al-Assad.
> 
> Cette opration turque en Syrie continue  alimenter des frictions avec les Etats-Unis, mais le Pentagone a affirm jeudi que Washington et Ankara taient en discussion concernant la cration d'une "zone scurise" le long de la frontire syrienne. "Clairement, nous continuons  parler aux Turcs de la possibilit d'une zone scurise, appelez cela comme vous voulez", a dclar  des journalistes Kenneth McKenzie, porte-parole du ministre amricain de la Dfense.
> (...)
> Le prsident turc, en veste de camouflage militaire, a assur que l'opration visait  "nettoyer Afrine des terroristes" et  permettre aux Syriens rfugis en Turquie de rentrer dans leur pays.
> (...)
> Lies au Parti des Travailleurs du Kurdistan (PKK) qui livre une gurilla meurtrire en Turquie, les YPG sont considres comme une organisation "terroriste" par la Turquie qui veut les dloger d'Afrine, et,  terme, de tous les territoires qu'elles contrlent le long de la frontire turque.
> 
> Mais Washington s'appuie sur les YPG pour combattre le groupe Etat islamique (EI)
> ...


C'est un peu le bordel, est-ce que la milice Kurde est aid par le gouvernement Syrien ?
Ce qu'il est dit c'est que la milice Kurde est soutenu par les USA, mais l'ennemi de la Turquie.
La Syrie se positionne comment entre les Turques et les Kurdes ?

Syrie: Damas veut reprendre en mains les zones sous contrle kurde



> C'est le sixime jour de combats  Afrin o la Turquie mne une opration militaire.  Ankara considre les Kurdes, qui contrlent cette enclave au nord de la Syrie, comme des terroristes. Or le rgime de Damas cherche galement  se positionner  la faveur de l'oxygne apport par le soutien militaire russe. Quel avenir pour ce territoire et pour les autres rgions syriennes aux mains des Kurdes ?


La Russie se positionne comment ?
Elle est plus pote avec les Kurdes ou avec les Turques ?
Ou alli avec les deux ? Comment a ce passe ?

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Car l'homme honnte, l'honnte travailleur, ne doit pas couter l'intellectuel mais aller  la messe, voir mme ne pas savoir lire, et surtout pas Hugo (l je plagie Guillemin).


On dirait du Maurras ::aie::

----------


## ddoumeche

> On dirait du Maurras


Non non, rcoute l'enregistrement de Guillemin sur la commune de Paris. Et tu ne vas pas me croire mais je n'ai pas lu Maurras. Mme s'il ne faut jamais dire jamais

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> Pour revenir sur la Syrie :
> Syrie: Erdogan promet de poursuivre l'offensive contre les Kurdes
> 
> C'est un peu le bordel, est-ce que la milice Kurde est aid par le gouvernement Syrien ?
> Ce qu'il est dit c'est que la milice Kurde est soutenu par les USA, mais l'ennemi de la Turquie.
> La Syrie se positionne comment entre les Turques et les Kurdes ?
> 
> Syrie: Damas veut reprendre en mains les zones sous contrle kurde
> 
> ...


a pour tre un beau bordel c'est un beau bordel  ::aie:: 

Et c'tait couru d'avance. Les turques veulent empcher les kurdes de former un tat  leur frontire ce que ces derniers veulent d'ailleurs faire en Irak. L'Irak ne le souhaite pas non plus ni les iraniens. Mais les kurdes combattent daesch.
j'aurais tendance  dire que l'Irak et l'Iran ne vont pas mettre de btons dans les roues de la Turquie. Les Etats-Unis sont embts car la Turquie est un alli membre de l'OTAN - alli qui s'loigne cependant pour se rapprocher des russes.
Les usa vont tenter de limiter l'offensive turque pour sauver les kurdes dont ils ont besoin. La France les soutiendra dans ce mouvement. La Russie restera du ct de Bashar car elle ne veux pas perdre sa base navale syrienne sur la mditerran.
Bashar est soutenu par l'Iran religion oblige mais  contre elle l'Arabie saoudienne (religion aussi), la Jordanie bref les monarchies du golfe a part peut-tre le Quatar. 

aprs dans la Syrie mme on a donc les factions pro-bashar les shiites, chrtiens d'orient contre les rebelles sunnites modrs et sunnites islamiss qui d'ailleurs se font la guerre entre elles galement. N'oublions pas dans cette joyeuse empoignade le liban, israel et la palestine, l'gypte le liban. Bref un vrai foutoir et je penses pas que a sera termin de sitt.

----------


## ddoumeche

> a pour tre un beau bordel c'est un beau bordel 
> 
> Et c'tait couru d'avance. Les turques veulent empcher les kurdes de former un tat  leur frontire ce que ces derniers veulent d'ailleurs faire en Irak. L'Irak ne le souhaite pas non plus ni les iraniens. Mais les kurdes combattent daesch.
> j'aurais tendance  dire que l'Irak et l'Iran ne vont pas mettre de btons dans les roues de la Turquie. Les Etats-Unis sont embts car la Turquie est un alli membre de l'OTAN - alli qui s'loigne cependant pour se rapprocher des russes.
> Les usa vont tenter de limiter l'offensive turque pour sauver les kurdes dont ils ont besoin. La France les soutiendra dans ce mouvement. La Russie restera du ct de Bashar car elle ne veux pas perdre sa base navale syrienne sur la mditerran.
> Bashar est soutenu par l'Iran religion oblige mais  contre elle l'Arabie saoudienne (religion aussi), la Jordanie bref les monarchies du golfe a part peut-tre le Quatar. 
> 
> aprs dans la Syrie mme on a donc les factions pro-bashar les shiites, chrtiens d'orient contre les rebelles sunnites modrs et sunnites islamiss qui d'ailleurs se font la guerre entre elles galement. N'oublions pas dans cette joyeuse empoignade
> le liban, israel et la palestine, l'gypte le liban. Bref un vrai foutoir et je penses pas que a sera pas termin de sitt.


Je me demande jusqu' quel point la Russie joue la Turquie contre les kurdes pour viter limmixtion Amricaine en Syrie. 
Si elle le fait, c'est un coup de matre car les amricains ne vont jamais s'interposer contre les turcs au risque de perdre dfinitivement un alli, mais en n'intervenant pas il lche leur protg et passe donc une nouvelle fois pour un alli inconsquent et incapable d'imposer la paix.

Plus que sa Base, la Russie joue sa rputation de patron car dans la rgion, il y a dsormais une place  prendre sur le podium. A la premire ou la seconde place, tandis que certains jouent leur survie

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Je me demande jusqu' quel point la Russie joue la Turquie contre les kurdes pour viter limmixtion Amricaine en Syrie. 
> Si elle le fait, c'est un coup de matre car les amricains ne vont jamais s'interposer contre les turcs au risque de *perdre dfinitivement un alli*, mais en n'intervenant pas il lche leur protg et passe donc une nouvelle fois pour un alli inconsquent et incapable d'imposer la paix.


Je pondrais peut-tre un billet plus consquent sur le sujet si j'ai le temps, mais en bref perdre la Turquie d'Erdogan comme "alli" ne serait pas une mauvaise chose  ::aie::  malheureusement je doute que nos gouvernement soient d'accord.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je pondrais peut-tre un billet plus consquent sur le sujet si j'ai le temps, mais en bref perdre la Turquie d'Erdogan comme "alli" ne serait pas une mauvaise chose  malheureusement je doute que nos gouvernement soient d'accord.


La stratgie nous dit qu'ils vaut mieux qu'ils soient dans notre camps plutt que dans le camps de ces maudits rouges. Sachant que personne ne se fait confiance
Mais la realpolitic nous dicte de nous dbarrasser des turcs,  la Lpante.

Sachant que le nous ne reprsente pas les mmes personnes dans les deux cas

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> La stratgie nous dit qu'ils vaut mieux qu'ils soient dans notre camps plutt que dans le camps de ces maudits rouges. Sachant que personne ne se fait confiance
> Mais la realpolitic nous dicte de nous dbarrasser des turcs,  la Lpante.
> 
> Sachant que le nous ne reprsente pas les mmes personnes dans les deux cas


On lchera pas les turcs, c'est une puissance rgionale importante et avec un accs direct sur les frontires de l'Europe. De tous les pays de la rgion c'est encore un des plus stables. Erdogan un problme certes surtout depuis
qu'il est persuad que c'est les occidentaux qui sont derrire le coup d'tat (me demande d'ailleurs jusqu' quel point les dits occidentaux sont impliqus je pense aux usa l de suite).

La ralpolitique nous dit surtout de ne pas les dgager on l'aime pas mais faut le garder dans notre bloc. La Turquie plus notre alli un danger supplmentaire pour Isral et a a ne serait pas bon du tout.

----------


## Ryu2000

Syrie : La Turquie fait la guerre avec Daech contre les Kurdes, affirme Eldar Khalil



> De passage  Paris, Eldar Khalil, dirigeant influent des Kurdes syriens viss par une offensive militaire turque, estime que les Kurdes font partie intgrante du territoire syrien. Sur place,  Afrine, un autre responsable exhorte Damas  intervenir contre Ankara.


Bon alors dj ce qui est clair c'est que les mdias franais sont contre la Turquie, ce qui veut dire que les USA sont contre la Turquie.

Apparemment les ennemis de la Syrie, sont alli avec les Turques :
"Rameau d'olivier": qui sont ces rebelles syriens allis  l'arme turque?

En fait on peut pas simplifier le truc, parce que les pays sont allis et ennemis en mme temps.
Parce que l en simplifiant a ferait :
Syrie, Russie, Iran, USA contre Turquie.
Mais en mme temps tout le monde est alli avec la Turquie.
Je vais essayer de me renseigner sur ce qu'il ce passe.

C'est compliqu, c'est comme les USA qui d'un ct aide l'EI et de l'autre combat l'EI.
Tout est un peu schizophrnes...

Elle est grosse cette milice Kurde ?
Parce qu'au pire, une fois qu'elle aura perdu, ce sera peut tre plus simple.
Mais si a devient la mme histoire que les "rebelles" en Syrie, a va durer encore 6 ans...

Qui aide la milice Kurde ?

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> Syrie : La Turquie fait la guerre avec Daech contre les Kurdes, affirme Eldar Khalil
> 
> Bon alors dj ce qui est clair c'est que les mdias franais sont contre la Turquie, ce qui veut dire que les USA sont contre la Turquie.
> 
> Apparemment les ennemis de la Syrie, sont alli avec les Turques :
> "Rameau d'olivier": qui sont ces rebelles syriens allis  l'arme turque?
> 
> En fait on peut pas simplifier le truc, parce que les pays sont allis et ennemis en mme temps.
> Parce que l en simplifiant a ferait :
> ...


les russes les usa les franais  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ddoumeche

> On lchera pas les turcs, c'est une puissance rgionale importante et avec un accs direct sur les frontires de l'Europe. De tous les pays de la rgion c'est encore un des plus stables. Erdogan un problme certes surtout depuis
> qu'il est persuad que c'est les occidentaux qui sont derrire le coup d'tat (me demande d'ailleurs jusqu' quel point les dits occidentaux sont impliqus je pense aux usa l de suite).


Mais non, le cancer a touch la Turquie depuis longtemps et mtastas un peu partout dans la rgion. Ce patient est foutu, il faut couper pour viter une contagion plus grave... mme si c'est un pays stable qui met les avocats et professeurs d'universit en prison

Qu'est ce que ce fdralisme de puissance, mme pas capable de se faire respecter par Ankara. Et que les turcs se mettent dos  Isral ou pas, peu nous chaud, au contraire

----------


## Ryu2000

> les russes les usa les franais


Ils aident la milice Kurde ?
Les USA et la France aidaient dj les rebelles en Syrie, donc a ne m'tonne pas.




Bon ben du coup l'ennemi va devenir Erdoğan et peut tre qu'Assad pourra respirer.
Donc on ne parlera plus de Turquie mais de rgime d'Erdoğan.
On ne parlera plus d'arme Turque mais d'arme d'Erdoğan.

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> Mais non, le cancer a touch la Turquie depuis longtemps et mtastas un peu partout dans la rgion. Ce patient est foutu, il faut couper pour viter une contagion plus grave... mme si c'est un pays stable qui met les avocats et professeurs d'universit en prison
> 
> Qu'est ce que ce fdralisme de puissance, mme pas capable de se faire respecter par Ankara. Et que les turcs se mettent dos  Isral ou pas, peu nous chaud, au contraire


dsol ddoumeche j'ai peur de ne pas te comprendre (pardonne moi c'est vendredi j'ai les neurones qui fatiguent  ::mouarf:: ).

"Qu'est ce que ce fdralisme de puissance, mme pas capable de se faire respecter par Ankara." tu parles de l'union europenne je suppose ? et si oui en quoi elle ne se fait pas respecter ?

quand  Isral ben non on pas intrt  ce que ce pays soit impliqu surtout en ce moment dans un conflit arm (manquerait plus que a  ::calim2:: ).

----------


## Grogro

> On lchera pas les turcs, c'est une puissance rgionale importante et avec un accs direct sur les frontires de l'Europe. De tous les pays de la rgion c'est encore un des plus stables. Erdogan un problme certes surtout depuis
> qu'il est persuad que c'est les occidentaux qui sont derrire le coup d'tat (me demande d'ailleurs jusqu' quel point les dits occidentaux sont impliqus je pense aux usa l de suite).


Je ne sais pas trop, et on ne saura sans doute pas le fin mot de l'histoire avant des dcennies. Qu'Erdogan soit devenu un risque stratgique pour nous depuis juillet 2016, c'est une chose. Mais je ne comprends pas quel aurait t l'intrt pour les USA de conspirer contre lui en juin 2016. Certes Erdogan avait immdiatement accus la secte de Fethullah Glen, qui est protg par les Etats-Unis, mais le dans droulement du coup d'tat ainsi que les premires retombes, le timing me parait vraiment trange : le rgime turc a vir et arrt des milliers de fonctionnaires immdiatement aprs la tentative de coup d'tat (kmalistes et gulenistes). Ce qui est la preuve que des listes taient prtes pour la grande purge d'Erdogan. 

Scnario possible : dans quelle mesure le rgime n'a-t-il pas tendu un pige  ses opposants - par paranoa ou parce qu'ils taient inform d'un projet srieux de coup d'tat - en faisant fuiter la liste des fonctionnaires  purger, pour forcer ainsi les militaires  abattre leur jeu dans la panique, prmaturment, sans avoir achev leurs prparatifs, et les pousser  improviser un coup d'tat (ce qui est dans l'ADN de l'arme turque) ? 

Ce scnario ne me parait pas si tordu que a. Un coup de matre.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Erdogan un problme certes surtout depuis qu'il est persuad que c'est les occidentaux qui sont derrire le coup d'tat (me demande d'ailleurs jusqu' quel point les dits occidentaux sont impliqus je pense aux usa l de suite).


Moi de ce que j'ai entendu les USA et l'UE ont aid le coup d'tat.
La surveillance Russe s'en est aperu et  prvenu Erdogan de ce qui allait lui arriver, par consquent le coup d'tat a foir.

Avant a les USA ont essay de brouiller les relations entre le Turquie et la Russie :
Ce que lon sait de lavion russe abattu par la Turquie
La dcision d'abattre l'avion russe ne venait peut tre pas de Turquie...

Aprs a fait longtemps je ne m'en rappelle pas trs bien, mais dans les grandes lignes c'est ce que j'ai entendu.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Voil, exactement ce que tu as dit



> C'est quand tu as au moins 40 piges, une rolex ou une herbelin, que tu lis des livres jusqu' leur conclusion... et que tu as un beau pactole.


Facile d'en conclure que pour atteindre l'ge de raison, il faut de la thune, et en tre blind, mme. Ce qui est quand mme une vision assez capitaliste, je trouve




> Je ne savais pas qu'aimer la littrature relevait du capitalisme. Voila qui est bien anti intellectuel


Tu noteras que l'aspect "lecture" n'arrive qu'en second (aprs la montre de luxe) et que tu ajoutes encore "un beau pactole". Bref, la littrature, on peut imaginer dans ce contexte que c'est surtout possder une belle bibliothque.




> Quand ai-je dis cela ? Je voulais dire que l'ge de raison commenait  partir d'un certain ge, pour certaines catgories socio-professionelles.


Ce n'est pas Grogro, mais moi, erreur de citation, pas grave. 
Par contre, si je te comprends bien, l'ge de raison n'est atteignable que pour des nantis ? C'est a ? Le pauvre, lui, n'y a pas droit ?  ::roll::

----------


## Invit

> Par contre, si je te comprends bien, l'ge de raison n'est atteignable que pour des nantis ? C'est a ? Le pauvre, lui, n'y a pas droit ?


C'est parfaitement logique, le pauvre n'a pas accs  la belle bibliothque donc par extension  la culture... Il est forcment stupide car pauvre. Je vois pas ce qui t'chappe  ::aie::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Qu'Erdogan soit devenu un risque stratgique pour nous depuis juillet 2016, c'est une chose.


Depuis juillet 2016 seulement? Le mec cache vraiment  peine son jeu, il faut tre aveugl par ce que l'on veut voir  pour croire qu'Erdogan a jamais t autre chose que le boute-feu islamiste qui compare les minarets aux baonettes et voue l' "Occident chrtien" aux gmonies ::weird::

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> C'est parfaitement logique, le pauvre n'a pas accs  la belle bibliothque donc par extension  la culture... Il est forcment stupide car pauvre. Je vois pas ce qui t'chappe


[Mode Troll ON]

Question aux spcialistes de l'ge de raison qui arpentent ce fil  ::mrgreen:: 

scnario: je fais partie d'une certaine catgorie socio-professionnelle, j'ai une plein de Rolex - je suis blind de thunes et j'ai une belle bibliothque. Si je suit votre thorie j'ai donc l'ge de raison  ::mouarf:: 

Un accident de la vie arrive (pas de bol). J'ai plus de job - plus de Rolex plus de bibliothque - Est-ce que je perds mon ge de raison  ::weird::  ? [Mode Troll OFF]

Rpondez svp j'ai peur  ::ptdr::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> [Mode Troll ON]
> 
> Question aux spcialistes de l'ge de raison qui arpentent ce fil 
> 
> scnario: je fais partie d'une certaine catgorie socio-professionnelle, j'ai une plein de Rolex - je suis blind de thunes et j'ai une belle bibliothque. Si je suis votre thorie j'ai donc l'ge de raison 
> 
> Un accident de la vie arrive (pas de bol). J'ai plus de job - plus de Rolex plus de bibliothque - Est-ce que je perds mon ge de raison  ? [Mode Troll OFF]
> 
> Rpondez svp j'ai peur


 ::no::  D'abord, il te faut atteindre au 40 ans (dixit le post de ddoumeche), ensuite si tu as atteint cet ge qui te place dans la catgorie plus plus des capitaleux, TU NE PEUX pas avoir un accident de la vie ! Et si tel tait le cas, a prouverait seulement que tu tais un manipulateur, un dissimulateur, Shame On You !  ::ptdr::

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> D'abord, il te faut atteindre au 40 ans (dixit le post de ddoumeche), ensuite si tu as atteint cet ge qui te place dans la catgorie plus plus des capitaleux, TU NE PEUX pas avoir un accident de la vie ! Et si tel tait le cas, a prouverait seulement que tu tais un manipulateur, un dissimulateur, Shame On You !


ok j'ai bien plus de 40 donc 'est bon  ::mrgreen:: 

donc pas d'accident de la vie mais une belle et grosse rvolution je perds tout - alors je l'ai toujours cet age de raison ou pas  ::mrgreen::  ?

----------


## Ryu2000

La Russie met tout en place pour trouver une solution pacifique au problme et certains opposants au gouvernement Syrien et les Kurdes ne viennent pas :
Syrie: runion politique  Sotchi sans rel espoir de perce vers la paix



> Sotchi (Russie) - Le Kremlin runit mardi dans la station balnaire russe de Sotchi des reprsentants de la socit civile et politique syrienne, sans rel espoir de "perce" vers la paix en l'absence des principaux opposants, des Kurdes et des Occidentaux.
> (...)
> Si Moscou assure que la socit syrienne sera reprsente dans son ensemble, la plupart des participants sont affilis soit au parti Baas au pouvoir, soit  ses allis, soit  l'opposition dite "tolre". Le gouvernement n'est pas reprsent directement. 
> 
> *Le Comit des ngociations syriennes (CNS), qui reprsente les principaux groupes d'opposition, a annonc son refus de participer* aprs l'chec des discussions de Vienne la semaine dernire. *Les Kurdes, cibles d'une offensive turque, ont pris une dcision similaire*, douchant les espoirs d'avances concrtes.


On dirait que le CNS et les Kurdes ne veulent pas la paix.

----------


## Zirak

> Le gouvernement n'est pas reprsent directement.


On dirait que Bachar non plus.  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> On dirait que Bachar non plus.


Non mais a c'est pour ne pas gner les opposants, sinon on allait dire que c'tait un vnement contrl par la Syrie.
L c'est plus neutre.

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> Non mais a c'est pour ne pas gner les opposants, sinon on allait dire que c'tait un vnement contrl par la Syrie.
> L c'est plus neutre.


Il y a plusieurs blocs en opposition avec des intrts trop divergents. En fait je ne vois aucun accord possible - les runions c'est juste pour montrer qu'on tente une sortie de crise par la voie diplomatique. Bref c'est du thtre si tu prfres.
genre on a propos mais les vilains d'en face ne veulent rien entendre donc on est bien oblig de leur taper sur la gueule.

Je pense que cette crise ne se rsoudra que de faon militaire c..d. une mise  genoux complte de tous les adversaires sur le terrain sauf un, ou une ngociation entre les deux blocs qui s'affrontent soit
d'un ct France/USA/Arabie saoudite/jordanie VS Russie/Chine/syrie de bachard/iran mais come les intrts de ces blocs sont totalement divergents je ne vois pas  l'heure actuelle une quelconque ngociation aboutir.

Sans compter qu'un autre conflit s'est rveill - je parle  des kurdes qui veulent un tat  eux, mais dont ni les turques ni les syriens ni les iraquiens et ni les iraniens ne veulent entendre parler, une vieille histoire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> France/USA/Arabie saoudite/jordanie VS Russie/Chine/syrie de bachard/iran


C'est normal que la Russie, la Chine, l'Iran aident la Syrie, parce qu'il y a des opposants islamistes qui veulent prendre le pouvoir et ces pays sont des allis de la Syrie.
Par contre ce n'est pas normal que l'UE, les USA, l'Arabie Saoudite, etc, aident des opposants.
Dans le droit international c'est interdit.
On ne doit pas financer des groupes extrmistes qui veulent renverser un pouvoir.




> Sans compter qu'un autre conflit s'est rveill - je parle  des kurdes qui veulent un tat  eux, mais dont ni les turques ni les syriens ni les iraquiens et ni les iraniens ne veulent entendre parler, une vieille histoire.


Je pense qu'il est possible que la guerre se dplace en Turquie.
La milice Kurde va remplacer les groupes rebelles syriens.

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> C'est normal que la Russie, la Chine, l'Iran aident la Syrie, parce qu'il y a des opposants islamistes qui veulent prendre le pouvoir et ces pays sont des allis de la Syrie.
> Par contre ce n'est pas normal que l'UE, les USA, l'Arabie Saoudite, etc, aident des opposants.
> Dans le droit international c'est interdit.
> On ne doit pas financer des groupes extrmistes qui veulent renverser un pouvoir.
> 
> 
> Je pense qu'il est possible que la guerre se dplace en Turquie.
> La milice Kurde va remplacer les groupes rebelles syriens.


Tu est un idaliste Ryu2000, le droit international  ::mouarf::  ici il s'agit de pure domination la chine y voit un moyen de s'implanter dans la rgion, la Russie est effectivement un alli historique de la Syrie de bashar et ne veut pas tre vinc
donc soutien  bashar. La France agit a priori aux noms des droits de l'homme et ne veux pas laisser un tyran massacrer son peuple et note au passage qu'elle est entre dans la danse pas contre bashar mais contre daesch avec les amricains
(dsol peux pas dire tatsuniens). les amricains ont plusieurs objectifs soutien des rebelles car ceux-ci sont soutenus par les monarchies du golfe (des allis us). Affaiblir la prsence russe dans la rgion et empcher les chinois de s'y implanter.

Un autre problme qui s'ajoute au climat ambiant c'est l'mergence de plusieurs groupes extrmistes daesch alquaida etc... et personne ne veux d'une syrie sous contrle de ces groupes (imagine un tel tat au nord d'Isral).
C'est d'ailleurs cet aspect qui fait que la France envisage de laisser bashar en place.

Quand a la Turquie membre de l'OTAN et alli US elle n'a jamais permis aux kurdes d'envisager d'avoir un tat autonome pour la Turquie les kurdes sont des terroristes et il est a parier que les turcs vont se concentrer sur eux dsormais, et je pense que la Syrie des kurdes est juste le dbut aprs a sera le tour des kurdes d'Irak avec l'aval et l'appui de l'arme irakienne puisque les kurdes d'Irak ont proclam leur Independence ce que l'Irak rejette d'ailleurs.

Le droit international dans tout a c'est juste pour se donner bonne conscience et passer pour les gentils.

----------


## Grogro

> Il y a plusieurs blocs en opposition avec des intrts trop divergents. En fait je ne vois aucun accord possible - les runions c'est juste pour montrer qu'on tente une sortie de crise par la voie diplomatique. Bref c'est du thtre si tu prfres.
> genre on a propos mais les vilains d'en face ne veulent rien entendre donc on est bien oblig de leur taper sur la gueule.


C'est mme bien pire que a maintenant. La Turquie est membre de l'OTAN, en froid avec l'Occident, mais militairement alli. La Turquie est en guerre contre les kurdes. Contre les kurdes de Turquie surtout, mais aussi contre les YPG syrien avec qui nous sommes allis. La Turquie est allie avec la Russie  qui l'OTAN a dclar unilatralement une guerre informelle, une sorte de guerre froide 2.0. La Turquie est allie avec les gentils jihadistes (les rebelles "modrs" chers  la propagande du bloc amricano-occidental), qui sont en guerre contre les kurdes et le rgime syrien, et ennemie avec les mchants jihadistes de Daesh (malgr d'anciennes complicits). Ajoute Isral, le Hezbollah et l'Iran au micmac invraisemblable. Les amis de mes amis ne sont pas toujours mes amis. Et la trajectoire imprvisible de l'Arabie Saoudite o un clan puissant veut rompre avec le jihad et l'islam politique. 

Autant dire que dans ce merdier qui se complexifie encore, Erdogan prend le risque considrable de se retrouver totalement isol, en porte--faux  la fois avec l'Occident qui ne veut pas se rsoudre  trahir une nouvelle fois les kurdes, et avec les russes, dstabilis de l'intrieur  la fois par la rbellion kurde, et par l'EI.

rudolfrudolf : l'enjeu numro 1 du conflit syrien a toujours t le gaz, avec des projets de pipeline concurrents (dont un susceptible de renforcer le Qatar, la Turquie, au dtriment de la Russie). L'enjeu numro 2 tait de casser l'arc chiite Iran-Irak-Syrie-Hezbollah qui est une menace vitale pour la scurit dIsral. Aucun acteur n'a compris le merdier dans lequel il mettait le doigt avant qu'il ne soit trop tard. 
Quant au vritable dclencheur ? Probablement une crise climatique.

----------


## Ryu2000

> ici il s'agit de pure domination la chine y voit un moyen de s'implanter dans la rgion, la Russie est effectivement un alli historique de la Syrie de bashar et ne veut pas tre vinc
> donc soutien  bashar.


En fait c'est une pure dominance US, la Russie et la Chine dfendent les derniers rsistants  l'empire US.
La Russie et la Chine ont laiss tomber la Libye, au bout d'un moment ils se sont dit "On va commencer  utiliser notre Veto et faire tout pour calmer la situation sinon on finira par tre les prochains".
 chaque fois les USA essaient de dmarrer la 3ime guerre mondiale, mais  chaque fois la Russie calme la situation.

Les USA avaient un plan pour attaquer 7 pays en 5 ans  l'poque (Iraq, Syria, Somalia, Libya, Sudan, Iran and Yemen) :
Global Warfare: Were going to take out 7 countries in 5 years: Iraq, Syria, Lebanon, Libya, Somalia, Sudan & Iran..




> La France agit a priori aux noms des droits de l'homme


Mais arrte avec a !
C'est n'importe quoi !
J'en ai marre de cette connerie de "Droits de l'Homme"...

Faut tre srieux 5 minutes, chaque pays en a strictement rien  foutre de la misre du monde et c'est normal...
Cette histoire de droit de l'homme c'est pour justifier des guerres en disant "nous sommes les gentils, ils sont les mchants, on se bat pour le bien" alors que c'est totalement faux.
C'est la pire propagande de l'histoire de l'humanit.

En ralit la France s'en branle que des peuples souffrent.
La France est hyper proche du Qatar et de l'Arabie Saoudite... (l ils en parlent pas des droits de l'homme)
Les pays occidentaux sont allis avec des dictatures terrible.




> et ne veux pas laisser un tyran massacrer son peuple


Mais le prsident Syrien 'nest pas du tout un tyran qui massacre son peuple.
Au contraire il protge le peuple contre les attaques des rebelles/terroristes.
La majorit des Syrien est derrire leur prsident.




> les amricains ont plusieurs objectifs soutien des rebelles


Ils font n'importe quoi surtout, une partie des USA aide les pires groupes terroristes comme Al Qaeda, Daesh, Al Nosra et une autre partie les combats...




> personne ne veux d'une syrie sous contrle de ces groupes (imagine un tel tat au nord d'Isral).


Si vous ne voulez pas que des groupes prennent le pouvoir, arrter d'aider les rebelles !
Isral serait trs content d'tre encercl par des groupes terroristes en ralit, parce qu'il y a le projet du grand Isral et ils ont besoin de justifier leur expansion illgal.

Isral aide les terroristes.






> C'est d'ailleurs cet aspect qui fait que la France envisage de laisser bashar en place.


Mais que la France s'occupe de son cul avant de s'occuper de pays qui lui ont rien demand...




> Quand a la Turquie membre de l'OTAN et alli US


Les alliances peuvent changer.

Mais en principe la Turquie est l'alli de tout le monde (UE, USA, Russie, etc).

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> C'est mme bien pire que a maintenant. La Turquie est membre de l'OTAN, en froid avec l'Occident, mais militairement alli. La Turquie est en guerre contre les kurdes. Contre les kurdes de Turquie surtout, mais aussi contre les YPG syrien avec qui nous sommes allis. La Turquie est allie avec la Russie  qui l'OTAN a dclar unilatralement une guerre informelle, une sorte de guerre froide 2.0. La Turquie est allie avec les gentils jihadistes (les rebelles "modrs" chers  la propagande du bloc amricano-occidental), qui sont en guerre contre les kurdes et le rgime syrien, et ennemie avec les mchants jihadistes de Daesh (malgr d'anciennes complicits). Ajoute Isral, le Hezbollah et l'Iran au micmac invraisemblable. Les amis de mes amis ne sont pas toujours mes amis. Et la trajectoire imprvisible de l'Arabie Saoudite o un clan puissant veut rompre avec le jihad et l'islam politique. 
> 
> Autant dire que dans ce merdier qui se complexifie encore, Erdogan prend le risque considrable de se retrouver totalement isol, en porte--faux  la fois avec l'Occident qui ne veut pas se rsoudre  trahir une nouvelle fois les kurdes, et avec les russes, dstabilis de l'intrieur  la fois par la rbellion kurde, et par l'EI.
> 
> rudolfrudolf : l'enjeu numro 1 du conflit syrien a toujours t le gaz, avec des projets de pipeline concurrents (dont un susceptible de renforcer le Qatar, la Turquie, au dtriment de la Russie). L'enjeu numro 2 tait de casser l'arc chiite Iran-Irak-Syrie-Hezbollah qui est une menace vitale pour la scurit dIsral. Aucun acteur n'a compris le merdier dans lequel il mettait le doigt avant qu'il ne soit trop tard. 
> Quant au vritable dclencheur ? Probablement une crise climatique.


Je suis d'accord avec ton analyse pas sur toutefois que le gaz soit le vritable enjeu. par contre l'affrontement chiite vs sunite je suis  100% d'accord.

le dclencheur mais c'est le printemps arabe dbut en tunisie

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> En fait c'est une pure dominance US, la Russie et la Chine dfendent les derniers rsistants  l'empire US.
> La Russie et la Chine ont laiss tomber la Libye, au bout d'un moment ils se sont dit "On va commencer  utiliser notre Veto et faire tout pour calmer la situation sinon on finira par tre les prochains".
>  chaque fois les USA essaient de dmarrer la 3ime guerre mondiale, mais  chaque fois la Russie calme la situation.


La ton anti amricanisme primaire te fait dire n'importe quoi. 






> Mais arrte avec a !
> C'est n'importe quoi !
> J'en ai marre de cette connerie de "Droits de l'Homme"...
> 
> Faut tre srieux 5 minutes, chaque pays en a strictement rien  foutre de la misre du monde et c'est normal...
> Cette histoire de droit de l'homme c'est pour justifier des guerres en disant "nous sommes les gentils, ils sont les mchants, on se bat pour le bien" alors que c'est totalement faux.
> C'est la pire propagande de l'histoire de l'humanit.
> 
> En ralit la France s'en branle que des peuples souffrent.
> ...


Je n'arrte pas de le dire Ryu2000 lit derrire agit y a " priori" la France adore se justifier pour intervenir il leur faut toujours une raison avant d'agir. Et effectivement ds qu'il s'agit des intrts de la nation elle n'est pas regardante.
on va pas chercher des poux  la chine concernant les droits de l'homme  ::mouarf:: 




> Mais le prsident Syrien 'nest pas du tout un tyran qui massacre son peuple.
> Au contraire il protge le peuple contre les attaques des rebelles/terroristes.
> La majorit des Syrien est derrire leur prsident.


Je crois que tu te trompes un peu  ::ptdr::  Dj c'est une guerre civile avec une forte implication des religions chiite/sunnites sans oublier les chrtiens, chrtiens qui sont de son ct car ils ont tout  redouter des sunnites extrmistes.
de la  dire que la majorit des syriens est derrire lui c'est un peu exagr je trouve.





> Ils font n'importe quoi surtout, une partie des USA aide les pires groupes terroristes comme Al Qaeda, Daesh, Al Nosra et une autre partie les combats...
> 
> 
> Si vous ne voulez pas que des groupes prennent le pouvoir, arrter d'aider les rebelles !
> Isral serait trs content d'tre encercl par des groupes terroristes en ralit, parce qu'il y a le projet du grand Isral et ils ont besoin de justifier leur expansion illgal.
> 
> Isral aide les terroristes.
> 
> 
> ...


C'est un bourbier tout simplement.

----------


## BenoitM

Isral ne va pas se contenter de se petit bout de territoire.
Il va conqurir le monde entier  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> La ton anti amricanisme primaire te fait dire n'importe quoi.


Pensez bien ce que vous voulez en tout cas c'est une interprtation qu'on retrouve assez souvent.
Les USA ont besoin d'une grande guerre pour se sauver et rester puissant.




> la France adore se justifier pour intervenir il leur faut toujours une raison avant d'agir. Et effectivement ds qu'il s'agit des intrts de la nation elle n'est pas regardante.


En quoi mettre des terroristes au pouvoir en Libye et en Syrie est bien pour la France ?




> Dj c'est une guerre civile avec une forte implication des religions chiite/sunnites sans oublier les chrtiens, chrtiens qui sont de son ct car ils ont tout  redouter des sunnites extrmistes.


La confrontation chiite/sunnites j'y crois pas trop...
Ce qui est certains c'est que la Syrie est un pays laque, les minorits religieuses sont protgs, ce qui ne sera plus le cas si Assad abandonne le pouvoir.




> de la  dire que la majorit des syriens est derrire lui c'est un peu exagr je trouve.


C'est pourtant le cas.
En mme temps quand tu vois les ennemis d'Assad, t'as pas envie d'tre de leur ct...




> Isral ne va pas se contenter de se petit bout de territoire.
> Il va conqurir le monde entier


Isral n'est pas assez grand pour tre viable seul, si plein de pays n'aidaient pas Isral  fond, le pays ne tiendrait pas.

Isral est le seul pays au monde sans frontire (puisque qu'il continu de stendre illgalement).
Il y a des colonies partout o vivaient les palestiniens.

Le projet du grand Isral c'est mme sur leur monnaie. (du Nil  l'Euphrate)

Grand Isral

Isral soigne les terroristes :
Isral soutient-il le Front Al-Nosra?

Jamais Al Qaeda, Daesh et Al Nosra n'ont attaqu Isral.
Ce qui montre aussi que les groupes terroristes ne sont pas musulmans.
Parce qu'en rgle gnral, les musulmans sont pro palestiniens.

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> Pensez bien ce que vous voulez en tout cas c'est une interprtation qu'on retrouve assez souvent.
> Les USA ont besoin d'une grande guerre pour se sauver et rester puissant.
> 
> 
> En quoi mettre des terroristes au pouvoir en Libye et en Syrie est bien pour la France ?


A part des menaces  l'encontre de bashar je te signale que la France ne tape que sur daesch jusqu'ici a c'est pour la Syrie. Quand  la Lybie je souponne le pouvoir en place de l'avoir dclench pour redorer son blason et avoir un plus grand Access au ptrole peut-tre aussi de freiner l'arriv des chinois dans le pays. 




> La confrontation chiite/sunnites j'y crois pas trop...
> Ce qui est certains c'est que la Syrie est un pays laque, les minorits religieuses sont protgs, ce qui ne sera plus le cas si Assad abandonne le pouvoir.


Bien sur que tu peux y croire derrire c'est l'affrontement Iran/Arabie saoudite et eux ils se hassent. Bashar est shiite et c'est la minorit shiite paul par les chrtiens qui gouvernait jusqu'aux premiers troubles.
Mais c'tait surtout un rgime panarabe et socialiste ( la russe) et donc effectivement laque pour justement touffer tout risque de rvolte. Maintenant que la guerre est l la religion s'en mle.




> C'est pourtant le cas.
> En mme temps quand tu vois les ennemis d'Assad, t'as pas envie d'tre de leur ct...
> 
> 
> Isral n'est pas assez grand pour tre viable seul, si plein de pays n'aidaient pas Isral  fond, le pays ne tiendrait pas.
> 
> Isral est le seul pays au monde sans frontire (puisque qu'il continu de stendre illgalement).
> Il y a des colonies partout o vivaient les palestiniens.
> 
> ...


Isral ouaip vaste sujet...

----------


## Grogro

> A part des menaces  l'encontre de bashar je te signale que la France ne tape que sur daesch jusqu'ici a c'est pour la Syrie. Quand  la Lybie je souponne le pouvoir en place de l'avoir dclench pour redorer son blason et avoir un plus grand Access au ptrole peut-tre aussi de freiner l'arriv des chinois dans le pays.


Le volet militaire n'est que l'aspect le plus visible de la crise syrienne, mais ce n'est pas le seul. La France a particip  la cure contre la Syrie avec les royaumes du golfe persique, Isral et le reste de l'OTAN. On a nous mme probablement arm des groupes terroristes. J'espre que non, j'espre qu'on les a juste soutenus diplomatiquement, mais je ne me fais pas d'illusions on a pas les mains propres. Fabius a aussi bloqu toute tentatives de rsolution politique pendant des annes, au motif que El Assad devait imprativement partir en pralable. La France a t bien plus jusqu'au-boutiste que les USA. 

La guerre contre la Libye tient aussi  un rglement de comptes entre Kadhafi et Sarkozy, le premier ayant achet le second. A la volont du dictateur libyen de dployer une monnaie appele dinar-or. Et puis l'ethnique bien sr, ce concept devenu si tabou dans un Occident qui prtend vivre dans un village global indiffrenci. Le conflit libyen c'est avant tout un conflit entre la Cyrnaque et la Tripolitaine, sur lequel se greffent les conflits entre touaregs, toubous et arabo-berbres.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> et donc effectivement laque pour justement touffer tout risque de rvolte.


Euh, non. La lacit dans le monde musulman augmente le risque de revoltes. La premire revolte islamiste conte al-Assad pre (dans les annes 70) tait motive par l'introduction d'une constitution laque qui permettait eventuellement  un non-musulman de devenir prsident. Inacceptable en terre d'islam, il n'en fallait pas plus pour que les musulmans se soulvent contre leur gouvernement. Dans les annes 90, affaibli par la chte du protecteur sovitique, Hafiz al-Assad a rintroduit dans la constitution que la Syrie est un pays musulman dont le dirigeant doit tre musulman, ce recul de la lacit tait justement un moyen de rduire les risques de revolte (comme pour Saddam, quand il a introduit la devise "allahu akbar" sur son drapeau pour calmer le peuple).

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> Euh, non. La lacit dans le monde musulman augmente le risque de revoltes. La premire revolte islamiste conte al-Assad pre (dans les annes 70) tait motive par l'introduction d'une constitution laque qui permettait eventuellement  un non-musulman de devenir prsident. Inacceptable en terre d'islam, il n'en fallait pas plus pour que les musulmans se soulvent contre leur gouvernement. Dans les annes 90, affaibli par la chte du protecteur sovitique, Hafiz al-Assad a rintroduit dans la constitution que la Syrie est un pays musulman dont le dirigeant doit tre musulman, ce recul de la lacit tait justement un moyen de rduire les risques de revolte (comme pour Saddam, quand il a introduit la devise "allahu akbar" sur son drapeau pour calmer le peuple).


Oui c'est bien le cruel dilemme de ces rgimes contrler les fanatiques et pour a il faut favoriser un peu la lacit pour freiner les extrmes j'entends par la les fanatiques religieux. On vous laisse le droit d'exister mais vous devez respecter l'tat.
L'Iran a tent, le Maroc contient encore. L'Egypte  rprim et emprisonn c'est l'arme qui tient ces rgimes si l'arme flanche alors c'est fini. Mais tu a raison le baton seul ne suffit pas donc ils essaient d'utiliser la carotte sous forme de concessions plus ou moins mineures.

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> Le volet militaire n'est que l'aspect le plus visible de la crise syrienne, mais ce n'est pas le seul. La France a particip  la cure contre la Syrie avec les royaumes du golfe persique, Isral et le reste de l'OTAN. On a nous mme probablement arm des groupes terroristes. J'espre que non, j'espre qu'on les a juste soutenus diplomatiquement, mais je ne me fais pas d'illusions on a pas les mains propres. Fabius a aussi bloqu toute tentatives de rsolution politique pendant des annes, au motif que El Assad devait imprativement partir en pralable. La France a t bien plus jusqu'au-boutiste que les USA. 
> 
> La guerre contre la Libye tient aussi  un rglement de comptes entre Kadhafi et Sarkozy, le premier ayant achet le second. A la volont du dictateur libyen de dployer une monnaie appele dinar-or. Et puis l'ethnique bien sr, ce concept devenu si tabou dans un Occident qui prtend vivre dans un village global indiffrenci. Le conflit libyen c'est avant tout un conflit entre la Cyrnaque et la Tripolitaine, sur lequel se greffent les conflits entre touaregs, toubous et arabo-berbres.


Je m'incline ton analyse est beaucoup plus juste que la mienne en tout cas plus complte je te gratifie d'un +1 pour ton post.

----------


## Ryu2000

> A part des menaces  l'encontre de bashar je te signale que la France ne tape que sur daesch jusqu'ici a c'est pour la Syrie.


De quoi ?
La France et les USA taient compltement inefficace contre Daesh.
Le combat contre Daesh avanait beaucoup plus vite grce aux Russes.
La France et les USA soutenaient les rebelles, et en Syrie la frontire entre rebelle et terroriste est trs faible.
La France a fourni des armes aux islamistes syriens ds 2012, avoue Franois Hollande dans un livre
Des armes des pays de lOTAN dcouvertes dans un entrept de Daesh en Syrie (VIDEO)




> Quand  la Lybie je souponne le pouvoir en place de l'avoir dclench pour redorer son blason et avoir un plus grand Access au ptrole peut-tre aussi de freiner l'arriv des chinois dans le pays.


Redorer le blason de la France auprs de qui ?
Kadhafi tait un grand roi d'Afrique, qui a fait normment pour tout le continent.
C'tait le mouvement le plus contre productif de l'histoire, vu que maintenant on est mal vu par tout le monde.




> Bien sur que tu peux y croire derrire c'est l'affrontement Iran/Arabie saoudite et eux ils se hassent.


Autant chiite/sunnite j'en ai rien  foutre autant Iran vs Arabie Saoudite a me parle.
Tout le monde devrait tre l'ennemi de l'Arabie Saoudite.




> Mais c'tait surtout un rgime panarabe et socialiste ( la russe) et donc effectivement laque pour justement touffer tout risque de rvolte. Maintenant que la guerre est l la religion s'en mle.


Les rebelles sont des islamistes extrmistes (comme les terroristes) donc pour les Syriens non musulmans c'est mieux si ils ne prennent pas le pouvoir.




> Isral ouaip vaste sujet...


C'est un pays qui fait des tonnes de choses illgales mais que personne n'ose critiquer et que tout le monde aide.
Alors que c'est un pays dirig par des racistes, suprmatistes, qui font une occupation illgales depuis plus de 50 ans.




> La guerre contre la Libye tient aussi  un rglement de comptes entre Kadhafi et Sarkozy, le premier ayant achet le second. A la volont du dictateur libyen de dployer une monnaie appele dinar-or.


Sarkozy n'avait pas de bonne raison de faire assassiner Kadhafi.
Oui il avait eu de l'argent de la part de Kadhafi, et alors ? (on assassine pas tous ceux qui nous donnent de l'argent et Kadhafi en avait galement donn  Sgolne...)
Par contre effectivement Kadhafi a t assassin  cause de son projet de dinar or, mais en quoi a concerne la France ?
Que le ptrole soit vendu en dollar ou en dinar or pour nous a n'aurait rien chang.
Le ptrodollar ce ne bnficie qu'aux USA.

Sarkozy a fait beaucoup de chose dans lintrt des USA, comme quand il a vendu le stock d'or franais...




> Euh, non. La lacit dans le monde musulman augmente le risque de revoltes.


C'est peut tre pour a que les rebelles veulent renverser Assad, ils doivent dire "Salaud d'Assad tu respectes toutes les croyances !", a doit effectivement tre intolrable pour les rebelles...

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> C'est peut tre pour a que les rebelles veulent renverser Assad, ils doivent dire "Salaud d'Assad tu respectes toutes les croyances !", a doit effectivement tre intolrable pour les rebelles...


Il me semble que le mouvement a commenc avec le printemps arabe une sorte de mouvement de domino. Suite  la fuite du dictateur/prsident tunisien les peuples des autres dictatures de la rgion ce sont dis et pourquoi pas nous ?
un immense espoir  ce moment. D'ailleurs au dbut ils voulaient juste plus de reprsentants me semble-t'il voir un rgime multi parti.

a compltement drap avec les arrestations et les tortures rendus publiques.

----------


## Charvalos

> Les rebelles sont des islamistes extrmistes (comme les terroristes) donc pour les Syriens non musulmans c'est mieux si ils ne prennent pas le pouvoir.


Le jour o t'arrteras de mettre dans le mme panier les rebelles et les terroristes qui ne sont pas du tout dans le mme camp, cela ira nettement mieux.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le jour o t'arrteras de mettre dans le mme panier les rebelles et les terroristes qui ne sont pas du tout dans le mme camp, cela ira nettement mieux.


En tout cas au niveau de la rligion il n'y a pas grande diffrence...
Tous les groupes terroristes et tous les groupes rebelles sont des extrmistes islamistes.
J'ai pas vu de groupe rebelle moins extrmiste que les terroristes.

Tu crois qu'ils feraient quoi les rebelles si ils avaient le pouvoir ?

----------


## Zirak

@rudolfrudolf

Tu te fais du mal pour rien. 

Sur le sujet de la Syrie (encore plus que sur les autres), Ryu ne pige pas la moiti de ce qui se passe (sachant que ce n'est dj pas facile  comprendre pour les gens qui n'amalgament pas tout comme lui).

Cela fait des mois que ce sujet est ouvert, et qu'il continue d'affirmer les mmes normits car "c'est ce qu'il pense, et qu'il fait comme il veut" (ce qui n'est pas faux en soi, mais qui ne mne nul part dans une vraie conversation).

Je ne suis pourtant pas le dernier  persvrer dans le dialogue avec lui, mais il faut bien admettre que c'est une perte de temps totale.


Si tu remontes dans le sujet, tu verras que tout ce que tu lui racontes, lui a dj t dit et redit par plusieurs personnes, mais vu qu'il cumule le ct anti-US + pro-russe + les dictateurs sont des bisounours + dnie total des faits qui se passent dans le monde, c'est comme pisser dans un violon.


Tu pourrais tre dehors sous la pluie  discuter du temps qu'il fait avec lui, qu'il serait capable de te soutenir mordicus qu'il fait un soleil clatant juste car il a le droit et l'envie de penser le contraire de ce qui se passe vraiment...

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> @rudolfrudolf
> 
> Tu te fais du mal pour rien. 
> 
> Sur le sujet de la Syrie (encore plus que sur les autres), Ryu ne pige pas la moiti de ce qui se passe (sachant que ce n'est dj pas facile  comprendre pour les gens qui n'amalgament pas tout comme lui).
> 
> Cela fait des mois que ce sujet est ouvert, et qu'il continue d'affirmer les mmes normits car "c'est ce qu'il pense, et qu'il fait comme il veut" (ce qui n'est pas faux en soi, mais qui ne mne nul part dans une vraie conversation).
> 
> Je ne suis pourtant pas le dernier  persvrer dans le dialogue avec lui, mais il faut bien admettre que c'est une perte de temps totale.
> ...


Merci pour ta sollicitude Zirak. Mais j'ai l'impression que Ryu n'est pas le seul  penser comme lui, ni que moi je sois le seul  penser comme moi  ::mrgreen::  je dois lui rpondre et a me fait pas mal pour le moment non plus  ::mouarf:: 
C'est comme Jpt une sorte de devoir, une croisade. D'ailleurs j'aime bien sa croisade et je fait beaucoup plus attention quand j'cris  :;):  Sans compter qu'il y a pas mal de post qui valent le coup d'tre lus.

J'aurais une question pour toi Ryu comment t'es venu ton anti amricanisme ? simple curiosit - j'imagine que tu n'est pas n en pensant les tatsuniens c'est le mal.

----------


## Grogro

> J'aurais une question pour toi Ryu comment t'es venu ton anti amricanisme ? simple curiosit - j'imagine que tu n'est pas n en pensant les tatsuniens c'est le mal.


J'anticipe dj ce qu'il va rpondre, dans l'esprit : "mais arrtez de gober la propagande pro-guerre, pro-USA et anti russe des mdias tous vendus  Washington et  la CIA !". Comme si tout tait tout noir ou tout blanc, bien manichen comme il le faut.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> j'imagine que tu n'est pas n en pensant.


Non, non, il n'est pas n en pensant. Et n'a pas appris depuis d'ailleurs...  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> J'aurais une question pour toi Ryu comment t'es venu ton anti amricanisme ? simple curiosit - j'imagine que tu n'est pas n en pensant les tatsuniens c'est le mal.


Parce que c'es le pays qui fait le plus de dgt sur terre.
Son histoire commence par un gnocide.
Aprs il est devenu le pays le plus riche du monde grce  l'esclavage.
Donc dj a commence mal.

Mais aprs a empire, ils se prennent pour les gendarmes du monde, ils sment le chaos partout.
Ils utilisent des armes horribles : bombe nuclaire, agent orange, napalm, phosphore blanc, etc.
C'est de trs trs loin le plus gros budget militaire au monde.
Il impose leur "culture" partout au monde.

C'est super hypocrite, ils se font passer pour les gentils alors que ce sont les pires.
Et de toute faon c'est dans la tradition franaise de dtester les USA.
a a toujours t nos ennemis, c'est comme les anglais, on a des philosophies opposes.

Dans le film God Bless America  la fin les 2 protagonistes parlent de partir en France, car pour eux c'est le pays le plus anti US au monde :


Et je sais pas je trouve que c'est naturel d'tre contre celui qui a le plus de pouvoir.
Si les USA seffondrent et que la Russie devient la premire puissance, je deviendrai anti Russe.
Les USA veulent tre le chef d'un monde unipolaire.

Les USA financent le terrorisme.


Ils tuent des millions de civils :



C'est le pays o un prsident s'est fait assassiner parce qu'il voulait s'en prendre  la banque.



C'est un pays avec beaucoup trop de mdicament :



C'est le pays des meurtres de masses et des serial killers :
List of school shootings in the United States - 201*



Et en plus :
_ La France ne le sait pas, mais nous sommes en guerre avec lAmrique. Oui, une guerre permanente, une guerre vitale, une guerre conomique, une guerre sans mort apparemment. Oui, ils sont trs durs les Amricains, ils sont voraces, ils veulent un pouvoir sans partage sur le monde. Cest une guerre inconnue, une guerre permanente, sans mort apparemment et pourtant une guerre  mort.  Franois Mitterrand_

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> Et je sais pas je trouve que c'est naturel d'tre contre celui qui a le plus de pouvoir.
>  Si les USA seffondrent et que la Russie devient la premire puissance, je deviendrai anti Russe.


Salut,

Et donc si je suis ton raisonnement jusqu'au bout si la France devient la premire puissance au monde tu seras anti-Franais  ::mrgreen::   ::dehors::

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> J'anticipe dj ce qu'il va rpondre, dans l'esprit : "mais arrtez de gober la propagande pro-guerre, pro-USA et anti russe des mdias tous vendus  Washington et  la CIA !". Comme si tout tait tout noir ou tout blanc, bien manichen comme il le faut.


Bah oui, c'est tellement plus simple  visualiser qu'un monde en nuances de gris et bien bordlique  souhait. C'est propre, c'est rang, t'as les gentils, les mchants, pas besoin de rflchir.

Bon videmment, quand on creuse un peu, selon le point de vue, les "gentils" sont mchants et inversement, mais a demande une certaine capacit  remettre en perspective ses positions.

----------


## Zirak

> Parce que c'es le pays qui fait le plus de dgt sur terre.
> *Son histoire commence par un gnocide.*


J'aimerais fortement que tu nous claire sur ce point de l'Histoire, car je sens que cela va encore tre un grand moment.

De quel gnocide tu parles ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et donc si je suis ton raisonnement jusqu'au bout si la France devient la premire puissance au monde tu seras anti-Franais


En fait a dpend de l'idologie du truc. (et de toute faon il n'y aura jamais un empire franais qui rgnera sur le monde)
Les USA veulent une chose horrible, dystopique, cauchemardesque : un gouvernement mondial.
D'aprs Pierre Hillard la Russie a peut tre un projet semblable, parce qu'ils ont parl de gouvernement mondial  un moment.
Moi perso je pense que la Russie et la Chine sont pour un monde multi polaire. (mais a pourrait voluer)

Moi j'aime mieux quand il y a plein de petits systmes le plus autonome possible plutt qu'une grosse usine  gaz.
Si un pays est plus riche que les autres ce n'est pas grave.
Mais si un pays veut dominer le monde et soumettre tous les autres pays, c'est grave.

La France a rayonn sur le monde  une poque, un moment il y avait "la diplomatie franaise", c'tait un truc respect dans le monde entier. a n'existe malheureusement plus...
La dernire fois qu'on s'est fait respecter c'est quand Chirac a refus d'intervenir en Irak, c'tait classe  :8-): 
Aprs a Sarkozy a fait tuer Kadhafi, qui tait un roi Africain  ::pleure::  ::pleure::  ::pleure:: 

Il y a des personnages historiques qui utilisaient des mots franais, comme Yasser Arafat avec le mot "Caduc" :
Petite phrase de Yasser Arafat sur TF1




> De quel gnocide tu parles ?


Les gnocide de ceux qui vivaient sur le continent amricain avant que les europens n'arrivent.
Les peuples europens ont agit trs diffremment.
Les franais taient alli avec des peuples natif amricain, alors que les anglais les massacraient.
Guerre de la Conqute



> Allis amrindiens :
> AbnaquisAlgonquinsHurons-WendatMontagnaisMicmacsOutaouaisLenapesOjibwsShawneesPotawatomis


Nos chers amis amricains, pisode 1 : des origines  lextermination des indiens
Nos chers amis amricains, pisode 2 : de la guerre dindpendance aux crises financires de la fin du 19e sicle.
Nos chers amis amricains, pisode 3 : de la cration de la Rserve fdrale  la fin de la Premire Guerre mondiale.
Nos chers amis amricains, pisode 4 : du Trait de Versailles au Plan Marshall
Nos chers amis amricains, pisode 5 : de la guerre froide  lassassinat de John F. Kennedy
Nos chers amis amricains, pisode 6 : de la mort de JFK  la fin de la premire guerre dIrak
Nos chers amis amricains, pisode 7 : de la guerre de Yougoslavie  nos jours

----------


## Zirak

> Il y a des personnages historiques qui utilisaient des mots franais, comme Yasser Arafat avec le mot "Caduc" :
> Petite phrase de Yasser Arafat sur TF1


Il y a pleins de gens partout (mme si ce ne sont pas des personnages historiques) dans le monde qui utilisent des mots franais tous les jours.  :;): 

Comme nous utilisons des mots anglais, arabe ou autre dans notre vie de tous les jours, c'est pareil avec des mots franais dans d'autres langues.

En plus ton exemple est mal choisi, la il tait en interview sur TF1, donc en France, donc c'est pour marquer le coup, c'est comme quand on invite des stars trangres dans certaines missions, qu'on leur demande si elles parlent franais et si oui, de prononcer quelques mots, c'est de la com' pour faire plaisir, a veut pas dire qu'Arafat utilisait du franais tous les jours chez lui.  ::):

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> En fait a dpend de l'idologie du truc. (et de toute faon il n'y aura jamais un empire franais qui rgnera sur le monde)
> Les USA veulent une chose horrible, dystopique, cauchemardesque : un gouvernement mondial.
> D'aprs Pierre Hillard la Russie a peut tre un projet semblable, parce qu'ils ont parl de gouvernement mondial  un moment.
> Moi perso je pense que la Russie et la Chine sont pour un monde multi polaire. (mais a pourrait voluer)
> 
> Moi j'aime mieux quand il y a plein de petits systmes le plus autonome possible plutt qu'une grosse usine  gaz.
> Si un pays est plus riche que les autres ce n'est pas grave.
> Mais si un pays veut dominer le monde et soumettre tous les autres pays, c'est grave.


je commence a comprendre ton schma mental je crois.




> La France a rayonn sur le monde  une poque, un moment il y avait "la diplomatie franaise", c'tait un truc respect dans le monde entier. a n'existe malheureusement plus...
> La dernire fois qu'on s'est fait respecter c'est quand Chirac a refus d'intervenir en Irak, c'tait classe 
> Aprs a Sarkozy a fait tuer Kadhafi, qui tait un roi Africain 
> 
> Il y a des personnages historiques qui utilisaient des mots franais, comme Yasser Arafat avec le mot "Caduc" :
> Petite phrase de Yasser Arafat sur TF1


Bon concernant Kadhafi et sa clique (famille) c'tait pas un roi mais un dictateur sans aucun scrupule. Je penses que tu l'aimais bien parce que effectivement c'tait pas un grand copain des USA.
Maintenant dictateur ou pas si je penses de faon totalement cynique et sans compassion, c'tait effectivement une grosse connerie de le shooter vu le bordel qui  suivit. Mais trs honntement
il ne fait pas partie de mes idoles et je pleurais pas sur sa tombe, je penses plutt aux victimes de l'attentat de Lockerbie.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Bon concernant Kadhafi et sa clique (famille) c'tait pas un roi mais un dictateur sans aucun scrupule.


a c'est la propagande made in USA.
Kadhafi est la meilleure chose qui soit arriv  l'Afrique.

Revenez en 2009 :
Kadhafi, "roi des rois d'Afrique"



> Le "Guide de la rvolution libyenne", le "colonel" Kadhafi, et maintenant le "roi des rois traditionnels d'Afrique"" Autant de titres pour un seul homme: Mouammar Kadhafi, le dirigeant de la Libye qui vient d'tre lu pour un an  la tte de l'Union Africaine.


Le centre de contrle du satellite africain QAF1 inaugur par Kadhafi



> Le guide libyen, Mouammar Kadhafi, prsident en exercice de lUnion africaine (UA), a inaugur lundi dans la ville de Gariyan (80 km au sud-ouest de Tripoli) le principal centre de contrle du satellite africain QAF1.


Le peuple Libyen avait le plus haut niveau de vie d'Afrique.




> c'tait pas un grand copain des USA.


Ben en fait si, il faisait tout pour ne pas avoir de problme avec les USA.
Il payait des trucs.

Mais un jour a a parl d'utiliser une vraie monnaie bas sur l'or au lieu du dollar pour vendre le ptrole et l c'est la mort assur.
Quand un pays exportateur de ptole souhaite se dbarrasser du dollar, le gouvernement se fait assassiner.




> je penses plutt aux victimes de l'attentat de Lockerbie.


Si a se trouve il y est pour rien il a juste pris la faute pour quelqu'un d'autre.
Nelson Mandela tait un vrai terroriste lui par contre et pourtant il est extremement respect.
D'ailleurs la premire personne que Nelson Mandela est all voir  sa libration de prison c'est Kadhafi.

Kadhafi avait t invit  plant sa tante  l'Elyse :

Et  la fin il se fait trahir par Sarkozy le teigneux.

----------


## Zirak

Pas de rponse sur le gnocide ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pas de rponse sur le gnocide ?


Si dans le post #768.
Dans l'histoire de l'humanit il y a 2 grands gnocides : les Natifs Amricains, les Aborignes d'Australie.
Il me semble qu' chaque fois les anglais sont les principaux responsables.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Les gnocide de ceux qui vivaient sur le continent amricain avant que les europens n'arrivent.


C'est pas le dbut de l'Histoire des amriques, a.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est pas le dbut de l'Histoire des amriques, a.


Si vous voulez, mais pour moi c'est le premier lment  mentionner  ::P:

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Si vous voulez, mais pour moi c'est le premier lment  mentionner


Je conteste pas que a soit arriv, hein. Mais l'Histoire de ce continent, a commence pas au moment ou des rfugis clandestins venus du Royaume Uni on dbarqu en Virginie. a commence au nolithique.

----------


## Grogro

> je commence a comprendre ton schma mental je crois.


Conspirationnisme classique. USA = grand Satan, donc ennemis/rivaux des USA = bisounours. Si les "mainstream mdias" disent A, il faut penser A barre. C'est facile.

----------


## Ryu2000

> a commence au nolithique.


Moi je parle des tasuniens et l'histoire commence quand les anglais dbarquent.
Ceux qui taient l avant ont disparu, ce sont des peuples qui ont t radiqu par des anglais.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Ceux qui taient l avant ont disparu


Non. Mme s'ils ont grave morfl et qu'ils sont encore parqus comme des malpropres.

----------


## Zirak

> Il me semble qu' chaque fois les anglais sont les principaux responsables.


Tu te rends compte que pour parler de ce gnocide, tu nous parles des anglais, des espagnols, des franais, etc. ??

Donc les USA *n'existaient mme pas encore*, ce sont les peuples europens qui ont massacrs les amrindiens, et autres peuplades d'Amrique du sud avant a. 

Ce ne sont pas les amricains (enfin pas que et pas majoritairement) qui ont effectu ce gnocide. Tu devrais donc tre anti-anglais, anti-espagnol, anti-hollandais, anti-franais, etc. (oui anti-franais aussi, car mme si on tait alli avec certaines tribus pour combattre contre les anglais, faut pas croire qu'on en a tu aucun non plus). 

Aprs, sans forcment mettre de ct l'aspect "puration ethnique" ni mme le minimiser, il ne faut pas oublier non plus qu'une grosse partie de la population indienne est morte  cause des maladies venant d'Europe, contre lesquelles ils n'avaient aucune protection, cela a peut-tre mme t plus meurtrier que les massacres eux-mmes (typiquement, mme si les franais taient allis  certaines tribus, cela a quand mme fait de nombreux dgts parmi celles-ci  cause des maladies).

----------


## Charvalos

J'en connais qui a devait dormir pendant les course d'histoire,  l'cole.  ::mrgreen::  ::aie::

----------


## Grogro

> J'en connais qui a devait dormir pendant les course d'histoire,  l'cole.


Ca fait bien longtemps qu'il n'y a plus de cours d'histoire  l'cole. Pas plus que de cours de gographie par ailleurs.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce ne sont pas les amricains


C'est quand mme ce qui a donn les USA.
C'est compltement dans leur culture vu qu'il y a des ftes comme Thanksgiving.
Et aprs ils ont donn aux natifs amricains des couvertures contamin  la variole.

Revenons au vrai sujet :
Macron met en garde la Turquie contre les risques d'une opration d'invasion de la Syrie



> Au-del d'Afrine, o les Kurdes sont seuls face aux troupes turques et aux rebelles syriens anti-Assad, le prsident Erdogan menace de s'en prendre  d'autres positions kurdes, plus  l'est, en particulier  Manbij, o sont stationns quelque 200 soldats amricains, avec des risques d'affrontements entre allis. Face  ce scnario, les Kurdes n'auraient probablement pas d'autre choix que d'appeler le gouvernement de Damas et son alli russe  se porter  leur secours, comme certains dirigeants kurdes d'afrine l'ont dj fait. C'est aussi cela que veut viter Emmanuel Macron en durcissant le ton contre Erdogan.


Donc les Kurdes demandent de l'aide  la Russie et  la Syrie.
La Turquie, les terroristes, les rebelles combattent les Kurdes.
C'est a ?

C'est marrant on dirait que maintenant le systme est plus pro Kurdes qu'il tait pro rebelles.
Du coup le systme sera peut tre un peu moins anti Syrie et anti Russie ?
On dirait que la priorit va devenir la Turquie.

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> a c'est la propagande made in USA.
> Kadhafi est la meilleure chose qui soit arriv  l'Afrique.
> 
> Revenez en 2009 :
> Kadhafi, "roi des rois d'Afrique"
> 
> 
> Le centre de contrle du satellite africain QAF1 inaugur par Kadhafi
> 
> ...


Donc d'aprs toi Kadhafi=Hros de l'Afrique lchement assassin et Nelson Mandela = Immonde terroriste extrmement respect. Ouah  ::calim2:: 

Tu t'es fait lobotomis ou quoi ?  ::weird:: 

Je penses que tu devrais quand mme prendre un peu de recul tout n'est pas noir ou blanc. Et mme si je ne donne pas un blanc sein aux USA entre eux / la core du nord / ou la Lybie de Kadhafi y a pas photo je choisis les USA pour vivre si je devais partir de France ce que d'ailleurs je ne souhaite absolument pas. ENFIN sauf si j'aurais eu un poste de dictateur en core du nord ou en lybie. ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc d'aprs toi Kadhafi=Hros de l'Afrique lchement assassin et Nelson Mandela = Immonde terroriste extrmement respect. Ouah


Pour Kadhafi oui, l'Afrique se portait beaucoup mieux avec lui que sans lui, depuis c'est open bar pour les terroristes, ils vendent mme des esclaves aujourd'hui en Libye.
Nelson Mandela je m'en fous, il a probablement fait des choses bien, je ne le considre pas comme un immonde terroriste, par contre il a t terroriste  une poque.

----------


## Zirak

> La Turquie, les terroristes, les rebelles combattent les Kurdes.
> C'est a ?


Non.  ::aie::

----------


## Grogro

> Non.


Pour le coup, c'est malheureusement rellement ce qui se passe depuis l'offensive d'Afrin.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Non.


Ok alors sur les 5 affirmations que j'ai fais, lesquelles sont fausses ?
Parce que c'est ce que dis la presse officielle, mais c'est vrai qu'elle ment souvent...

----------


## Zirak

> Pour le coup, c'est malheureusement rellement ce qui se passe depuis l'offensive d'Afrin.


L'offensive d'Afrin, c'est la Turquie qui tape sur les kurdes (avec le soutient dguis de la Russie), comme cela a toujours t le cas, donc rien de neuf sous le soleil.

Les kurdes se battent contre la Turquie, et galement contre les terroristes, mais contre les rebelles, pas de faon gnrale, en dehors du sous-groupe rebelle (ASL) qui a aid la Turquie dans cette attaque, les kurdes sont plutt "allis" avec les rebelles (FDS) qui luttent contre l'EI.

Bref, encore une fois, c'est une nuance de gris, on ne peut pas affirmer de but en blanc que les kurdes se battent contre les rebelles, c'est plus compliqu que a, car cela dpend des groupes dont on parle.  ::):

----------


## MiaowZedong

> L'offensive d'Afrin, c'est la Turquie qui tape sur les kurdes (avec le soutient dguis de la Russie), comme cela a toujours t le cas, donc rien de neuf sous le soleil.
> 
> Les kurdes se battent contre la Turquie, et galement contre les terroristes, mais contre les rebelles, pas de faon gnrale, en dehors du sous-groupe rebelle (ASL) qui a aid la Turquie dans cette attaque, les kurdes sont plutt "allis" avec les rebelles (FDS) qui luttent contre l'EI.
> 
> Bref, encore une fois, c'est une nuance de gris, on ne peut pas affirmer de but en blanc que les kurdes se battent contre les rebelles, c'est plus compliqu que a, car cela dpend des groupes dont on parle.


Enfin, les FDS c'est une coalition emmene par les Kurdes avec le soutien des USA. Le courant mainstream des rebellespour autant que cette phrase ait du sensest avec la Turquie, qui a rcupr au passage des groupes  prcddament soutenus par le Qatar et l'Arabie Saoudite (occups  s'embrouiller) et mme des miettes de l'EI (normal, tu me diras: l'EI ne se serait jamais mont en Syrie sans la Turquie). C'est un secret de polichinelle que pour un terroriste elimin par les Kurdes ou Bashar (ou les frappes ariennes occidentales) il y en a dix qui se rfugient en Turquie.

Sur le terrain, c'est surtout les rebelles/terroristes (appellez-les comme vous voulez, d'habitude je dis juste jihadistes) qui attaquent Afrin. Les Turques, comme les Russes ou....les Franais ont pris l'habitude de donner le sale boulot, celui de l'infanterie qui tient la ligne, aux auxiliaires indignes en reservant le beau role, celui de la cavalerie qui frappe vite et fort, pour leurs propres hommes. Ce sont donc principalement des Arabes, hommes de l'ASL et/ou des Frres Musulmans qui dferlent sur Afrin, avec certes pour soutien les chars, avions, artillerie et force spciales Turques.

Quant  la Russie, je doute qu'elle soutienne Erdogan. a reste un enemi en puissance, mme s'il est venu  la table des ngotiations, et la Russie ne gagne rien  le laisser faire main basse sur une partie du Nord de la Syrie, que les Turcs prvoient sans doute d'occuper indfiniment comme la Chypre du Nord, s'il ne vont pas carrment l'annexer  la faveur d'un rfrendum truqu comme ils l'avaient fait avec le Sanjak d'Alexandrette. Bref, ce ne sont pas les prcdents qui manquent: la Turquie occupera sa "zone tampon" aussi longtemps que possible, ce qui est en dfaveur d'Assad et donc _in fine_ des Russes. 

Erdogan a besoin de concessions, bien sr, sinon cette guerre qui cote cher ne s'arretera pas. Et Putin aimerait bien qu'elle s'arrte pour qu'il se concentre sur la relance de son conomie. La Russie lui cde donc une marge de manoeuvre. Mais s'il a du mal  prlever militairement son d, a arrangera bien Moscou.

----------


## Ryu2000

> cela dpend des groupes dont on parle.


Ok alors c'est juste une diffrence entre les groupes rebelles qui sont pote avec les groupes terroristes et les groupes rebelles qui sont ennemi avec les groupes terroristes.
a doit tre sacr bordel, si ya plein de groupes terroristes, plein de groupes rebelles et qu'ils ont tous une relation particulire entre eux (en plus des hommes passent d'un groupe terroriste  un groupe rebelle  un groupe terroriste).
Est-ce que des groupes rebelles se frittent entre eux ?
Est-ce que des groupes terroristes se frittent entre eux ? 
O est la diffrence entre les deux ? (les rebelles sont sens tre plus modr que les terroristes ^^)




> Quant  la Russie, je doute qu'elle soutienne Erdogan. a reste un enemi en puissance


Je les vois pas trop ennemi, bon l ils sont pas d'accord sur les Kurdes.
Mais ils ont ds intrts en commun.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Je les vois pas trop ennemi, bon l ils sont pas d'accord sur les Kurdes.
> Mais ils ont dsintrts commun.


Bah c'est simple, Erdogan est un islamiste qui rve d'un renouveau Neo-Ottoman. a en fait un enemi en puissance pour  peu prs tout le monde avec des intrts dans la rgion. Une raison de l'chec de la rebellion en Syrie, une raison qu'on occulte souvent en s'obnubilant avec le rle des puissances mondiales, c'est que les principaux soutiens des rebellesArabie Saoudite, Turquie, Qatarne sont d'accord que pour dgager Bashar, ils n'ont pas du tout une vision commune pour la Syrie. Je me souviens d'un proche d'Erdogan qui disait que la Syrie concernait le Ministre de l'Intrieur Turc, ce genre de chose fait hrisser le poil  Riyadh  ::aie::

----------


## Grogro

> L'offensive d'Afrin, c'est la Turquie qui tape sur les kurdes (avec le soutient dguis de la Russie), comme cela a toujours t le cas, donc rien de neuf sous le soleil.
> 
> Les kurdes se battent contre la Turquie, et galement contre les terroristes, mais contre les rebelles, pas de faon gnrale, en dehors du sous-groupe rebelle (ASL) qui a aid la Turquie dans cette attaque, les kurdes sont plutt "allis" avec les rebelles (FDS) qui luttent contre l'EI.


Mais non c'est plus chaotique et encore un peu plus complexe cette fois. Les turcs s'en sont pris aux kurdes syriens accuss d'tre affilis au PKK (kurdistan turc), organisation qualifie de terrorisme par Ankara. Ils ont bombard la ville et lanc une opration terrestre qui se serait fait latter la gueule par les kurdes et l'arme syrienne (de sources kurdes, rien de rellement fiable donc), avec l'alliance du gros de l'arme syrienne libre (les gentils jihadistes chers  la propagande de l'ouest). Sachant que dans la rgion d'Afrin les kurdes ne sont pas majoritaires.
Les YPG kurdes sont la force dominante des FDS, qu'ils ont cr pour inclure les minorits ethniques, syriaques et arabes, du Rojava  la lutte contre l'EI (et demain contre l'tat syrien s'ils ne trouvent pas de solution politique). Les russes et les occidentaux sont pris dans le mme merdier d'alliances contradictoires, car personne n'a envie de lcher la Turquie, mais personne n'a envie de laisser Erdogan l'assassin massacrer les kurdes. Personne ne soutient la Turquie, mais ni l'est ni l'ouest n'a d'intrt  leur foutre rellement un coup de pied au cul, car celui qui donnera le premier coup de marteau jettera la Turquie dans les bras du second.

MiaowZedong > entre la Russie et la Turquie, ce n'est pas si compliqu. La Russie a besoin de la Turquie comme d'un vassal qui courbe l'chine et rentre dans les rangs, pas comme d'un gal. Une vieille histoire d'accs aux mers chaudes et de contrle des dtroits (comme au XIXme sicle), et de pipelines d'hydrocarbures (comme au XXime sicle). videmment, Erdogan a lui a prtention de parler d'gal  gal.

----------


## Zirak

> Quant  la Russie, je doute qu'elle soutienne Erdogan.


C'est pour cela que j'ai parl de soutient "dguis", ce n'est pas fait ouvertement, mais niveau arien, c'est la Russie qui contrlait la rgion, et qui a laiss faire l'aviation turc, qui d'aprs Erdogan, avait l'aval de la Russie. Il a mme affirm que si on lui reprochait cette intervention, il fallait galement la reprocher  la Russie, qui n'a pas dmentie il me semble (mais bon, je ne fais que suivre de loin).

Aprs, c'est probablement provisoire, le temps que a se tasse en Syrie effectivement.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> C'est pour cela que j'ai parl de soutient "dguis", ce n'est pas fait ouvertement, mais niveau arien, c'est la Russie qui contrlait la rgion, et qui a laiss faire l'aviation turc, qui d'aprs Erdogan, avait l'aval de la Russie. Il a mme affirm que si on lui reprochait cette intervention, il fallait galement la reprocher  la Russie, qui n'a pas dmentie il me semble (mais bon, je ne fais que suivre de loin).


C'est bien pourquoi j'ai prcis que ce n'est pas un "soutien" mais une "marge de manoeuvre". La Russie laisse faire, mais ce qui l'arrangerait le plus c'est qu'Erdogan choue. En fait, il faut bien comprendre qu'Erdogan est en train de faire une norme concession aux Russes, et pas de gaiet de coeur, en renonant doucement  son grand objectif depuis 2011 (faire partir Assad  tout prix, puis satelliser la Syrie). La Russie lui cde en retour les coudes franches dans le Nord de la Syrie, un lot de consolation. Mais si Erdogan choue militairement dans le Nord de la Syrie, le champagne va couler au Kremlin. En sous-main, par l'intermdiaire d'al-Assad (qui n'entends pas perdre la souverainet sur le Nord s'il peut y faire quelque chose) par exemple, la Russie serait mme capable de mettre des btons dans les roues Turques, tant qu'ils respectent  la lettre leurs accords  :;): 

Grogro> je pense que le Kremlin s'aveugle moins que les diplomates Occidentaux et a compris que les ambitions d'Erdogan et sa vision islamiste seront tt ou tard un problme pour eux. Ils prfraient sans doute un retour au Kemalisme (qui a somme toute trs bien cohabit avec la Russie pendant prs d'un sicle), mais  dfaut, les Russes aiment bien jouer avec le chaos. Si Erdogan choue en Syrie diplomatiquement, puis dans le Nord de la Syrie militairement, je pense que tu sais comment a se finit....attention aussi, les YPG intgrent directement des Arabes et autres, les FDS c'est surtout un rassemblement avec un beau sigle destin  recolter les bnfices de l'intervention US/Occidentale conte Daesh.

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> Bah c'est simple, Erdogan est un islamiste qui rve d'un renouveau Neo-Ottoman. a en fait un enemi en puissance pour  peu prs tout le monde avec des intrts dans la rgion. Une raison de l'chec de la rebellion en Syrie, une raison qu'on occulte souvent en s'obnubilant avec le rle des puissances mondiales, c'est que les principaux soutiens des rebellesArabie Saoudite, Turquie, Qatarne sont d'accord que pour dgager Bashar, ils n'ont pas du tout une vision commune pour la Syrie. Je me souviens d'un proche d'Erdogan qui disait que la Syrie concernait le Ministre de l'Intrieur Turc, ce genre de chose fait hrisser le poil  Riyadh


Tu es sr pour le quatar ? je pensais qu'il oeuvrait en sous-main avec l'iran qui est lui un soutien de Bashar.

----------


## Grogro

> C'est bien pourquoi j'ai prcis que ce n'est pas un "soutien" mais une "marge de manoeuvre". La Russie laisse faire, mais ce qui l'arrangerait le plus c'est qu'Erdogan choue. En fait, il faut bien comprendre qu'Erdogan est en train de faire une norme concession aux Russes, et pas de gaiet de coeur, en renonant doucement  son grand objectif depuis 2011 (faire partir Assad  tout prix, puis satelliser la Syrie). La Russie lui cde en retour les coudes franches dans le Nord de la Syrie, un lot de consolation. Mais si Erdogan choue militairement dans le Nord de la Syrie, le champagne va couler au Kremlin. En sous-main, par l'intermdiaire d'al-Assad (qui n'entends pas perdre la souverainet sur le Nord s'il peut y faire quelque chose) par exemple, la Russie serait mme capable de mettre des btons dans les roues Turques, tant qu'ils respectent  la lettre leurs accords


C'est peut-tre bien le calcul du Kremlin, tout en realpolitik cynique. Fragiliser encore plus la relation entre la Turquie et l'OTAN, tout en laissant au rgime syrien le beau rle de dfendre les kurdes contre les turcs, et en achevant de dcrdibiliser l'arme syrienne libre en dvoilant son vritable visage au monde. Quant  Erdogan, le Kremlin le veut au bout d'une laisse,  ses pieds, sans ambition gopolitique. Ca tombe bien, Washington le veut aussi au bout d'une laisse. 

Pour le Qatar, il faut juste savoir que les Frres Musulmans sont  leur botte. Et l tout s'explique, de mme que leur relations tumultueuses avec Riyad.

L'OTAN peut mme encore sauver la face en faisant porter le chapeau du soutien au groupes terroristes au Qatar et  la Turquie. Ce qui est de toute faon vrai mme si ce serait un mensonge par omission.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Tu es sr pour le quatar ? je pensais qu'il oeuvrait en sous-main avec l'iran qui est lui un soutien de Bashar.


Le Qatar, un pays petit par la taille et la population mais immensment riche car deuxime producteur mondial de gaz, est le mcne des Frres Musulmans. Ce qui met les Qataris en potre--faux  la fois avec les Saoudiens (qui interdisent les Frres Musulmans) et les Iraniens (ces dernier juste par ce qu'ils sont shiites).

Tiens, Jupiter tente de mnager la chvre et le chou en "mettant en garde" la Turquie au sujet d'Afrin. Discours  la sortie d'un diner avec des reprsentants Armniens, donc pas vraiment neutre, et sans contenu rl.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Le Qatar, un pays petit par la taille et la population mais immensment riche car deuxime producteur mondial de gaz, est le mcne des Frres Musulmans. Ce qui met les Qataris en potre--faux  la fois avec les Saoudiens (qui interdisent les Frres Musulmans) et les Iraniens (ces dernier juste par ce qu'ils sont shiites).
> 
> Tiens, Jupiter tente de mnager la chvre et le chou en "mettant en garde" la Turquie au sujet d'Afrin. Discours  la sortie d'un diner avec des reprsentants Armniens, donc pas vraiment neutre, et sans contenu rl.


Erdogan doit trembler de peur.

Quand en plus il dclare, je cite, que la Turquie pose un rel problme en _ne respectant pas la souverainet syrienne_, il ne passe certainement pas pour un con.

----------


## Ryu2000

J'hsitais  dterrer ce vieux topic :
Pour ou contre l'accueil des migrants ?

Mais au final, je prfre tre totalement hors sujet dans ce topic, vu que dans les mdias on parle de "migrants syriens" mme si ils ne viennent pas de Syrie, donc d'aprs les mdias je ne suis pas hors sujet :
Calais : 17 personnes blesses dans une rixe entre migrants



> Une distribution de repas a mal tourn  Calais, jeudi aprs-midi. *Une rixe a clat entre migrants afghans et rythrens*, qui a pour l'instant fait 17 blesss, dont 4 grivement, indique le parquet de Boulogne-sur-Mer. Quatre d'entre eux ont un pronostic vital engag, prcise une source policire, selon un bilan toujours provisoire.


France : cinq migrants entre la vie et la mort  Calais aprs des affrontements



> De violents affrontements entre migrants afghans et africains jeudi en plusieurs endroits de Calais (nord de la France) ont fait 18 blesss, dont cinq, touchs par balle, taient entre la vie et la mort dans la soire, selon des sources concordantes.


Ce qui rappelle a :
Calais : plusieurs blesss dans une rixe entre migrants africains



> Une rixe opposant une centaine de migrants africains,* des Erythrens face  des Ethiopiens*, a fait seize blesss dont un grave, samedi dans la zone industrielle de Calais (Pas-de-Calais), a annonc la prfecture.


Ou a :
Calais. Rixe entre 200 rfugis afghans et soudanais

Vous tes marrant avec votre idologie Droit-de-l'hommiste "Nous sommes tous des humains.", "Je suis citoyen du monde", etc.
Il y au moins dj eu :
Afghans VS Soudanaisrythrens VS thiopiensAfghans VS Erythrens

On ne peut pas mlanger les peuples n'importe comment.
Parfois il y a des alliances :
Un migrant tu lors dune rixe dans la  jungle  de Calais



> proximit du camp opposant des migrants africains (Soudanais, Erythrens, Ethiopiens) et afghans .


a doit tre la haine des afghans qui les ont li ^^
Les afghans semblent poser problme dans les camps...

----------


## Zirak

Et donc, tu nous parles de a pour en venir o ?

Encore une fois, on sait lire les articles de presse de part nous-mmes, si tu viens parler poster sur le forum, dis au moins o tu veux en venir, car si c'est juste pour poster une srie de liens, a sert  rien.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> ...


et ?

----------


## halaster08

> Et donc, tu nous parles de a pour en venir o ?


Au choix:
Que l'UE c'est mal, les USA encore pire, que la Russie c'est cool, que les dictateurs sont des mecs sympa incompris, qu'on devrait revenir au franc.

Peu importe le sujet il trouve toujours une bonne excuse pour revenir sur l'une des propositions.




> si c'est juste pour poster une srie de liens, a sert  rien.


Si a sert  se plaindre que les merdias sont partout et qu'on est envahi par la propagande.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et donc, tu nous parles de a pour en venir o ?


Plusieurs choses.
- Je dirais bien "Toutes les cultures ne se valent pas", mais a pourrait tre mal interprt, donc laissez tomber, mais en gros chaque peuple a ses caractristiques
- a me fait chier qu'on entende parler de rfugis Syriens, alors qu'il s'agit de migrants qui viennent de n'importe o
- Le vivre ensemble a ne marche pas, on ne peut pas mlanger des cultures n'importe comment et penser que a va bien ce passer
- Il faut limiter l'immigration (le chmage est dj beaucoup trop lev de toute faon, comme disaient les communiste dans les annes 80)
- Limmigration massive aura des consquences dsastreuse dans le futur (surtout que rien n'est fait pour l'intgration)
- J'aime pas les ides  la John Lennon - Imagine

----------


## Zirak

> Plusieurs choses.
> - Je dirais bien "Toutes les cultures ne se valent pas", mais a pourrait tre mal interprt, donc laissez tomber, mais en gros chaque peuple a ses caractristiques
> - a me fait chier qu'on entende parler de rfugis Syriens, alors qu'il s'agit de migrants qui viennent de n'importe o
> - Le vivre ensemble a ne marche pas, on ne peut pas mlanger des cultures n'importe comment et penser que a va bien ce passer
> - Il faut limiter l'immigration (le chmage est dj beaucoup trop lev de toute faon, comme disaient les communiste dans les annes 80)
> - Limmigration massive aura des consquences dsastreuse dans le futur (surtout que rien n'est fait pour l'intgration)
> - J'aime pas les ides  la John Lennon - Imagine


Eh ben, tout a  partir d'un bagarre dans 1 camp parmi tout ceux qui existe en France ?  ::aie:: 

Y'a pleins de franais bourrs qui se tapent sur la tronche dans les bars tous les jours, ou qui s'agressent, ou qui se volent / se tuent / se violent ou tout ce que tu veux, du coup on fait quoi ? On en conclue que le vivre ensemble a ne marche pas mme entre franais, et on expatrie tout le monde  l'tranger ?  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Y'a pleins de franais bourrs qui se tapent


Non mais c'est pas pareil.
L c'est pas des afghans qui se battent entre eux, ou des rythrens qui se battent entre eux.
Ce sont des groupes qui se forment selon la nationalit.

Quelque part les afghans ne sont pas compatible avec les soudanais, et les afghans ne sont pas compatible avec les rythrens.



Bon sinon pour recentrer le topic :


Apparemment il y a des terroristes qui tirent sur les civils et aprs mettent un casque blanc et se proposent pour aider.

Si les rebelles, les terroristes, l'arme syrienne sont tous des enculs, dans le protocole on devrait tre plus du ct de l'arme. (le mieux serait de ne pas du tout intervenir et de les laisser se dmerder entre eux, au lieu d'aider les rebelles...)

----------


## Invit

> Eh ben, tout a  partir d'un bagarre dans 1 camp parmi tout ceux qui existe en France ? 
> 
> Y'a pleins de franais bourrs qui se tapent sur la tronche dans les bars tous les jours, ou qui s'agressent, ou qui se volent / se tuent / se violent ou tout ce que tu veux, du coup on fait quoi ? On en conclue que le vivre ensemble a ne marche pas mme entre franais, et on expatrie tout le monde  l'tranger ?


On interdit le Nutella  ::aie::

----------


## BenoitM

Donc les Franais sont pas compatible avec les Franais?
On doit exclure les Franais de France 
http://www.leparisien.fr/beauvais-60...17-7267101.php

----------


## micka132

> Si les rebelles, les terroristes, l'arme syrienne sont tous des enculs, dans le protocole on devrait tre plus du ct de l'arme. (le mieux serait de ne pas du tout intervenir et de les laisser se dmerder entre eux, au lieu d'aider les rebelles...)


Le problme c'est qu'on essaye de chercher les bons et les mauvais dans des pays qui sont trs diffrents du notre, avec des infos extrement partiales. Bref on ne devrait simplement pas s'en mler. Ca viterait d'aller dcimer des populations aux noms d'une idologie....Je sais je suis utopiste  ::roll::

----------


## Zirak

> Non mais c'est pas pareil.
> L c'est pas des afghans qui se battent entre eux, ou des rythrens qui se battent entre eux.
> Ce sont des groupes qui se forment selon la nationalit.
> 
> Quelque part les afghans ne sont pas compatible avec les soudanais, et les afghans ne sont pas compatible avec les rythrens.



Ou sinon plutt que d'en conclure que le vivre-ensemble cela ne fonctionne pas, on peut aussi se dire que si les gens dans ces camps n'taient pas traits comme de la merde  vivre comme des animaux, peut-tre qu'ils ne se battraient pas ensemble ? 

Sait-on pourquoi ils se sont battus au moins ? 


Edit : En tous cas moi dans l'article, il y a dj des trucs que je trouve plus que bizarre :




> Dans un premier temps, les autorits indiquaient que  *quatre blesss par balle* [avaient] t transports  l'hpital de Calais . Ces violences se sont droules lors d'une rixe aux alentours de 15 h 30 entre une  centaine de migrants *arms de btons et de pierres*


lul ? Les mecs arrivent  faire des blesss par balle avec des btons ?  ::aie:: 





> Ces violences interviennent alors *qu'une opration anti-squat a t mene par la police jeudi matin*.


Ah bah tiens, on en revient  ce que je disais juste au-dessus, les mecs se sont fait mettre dehors, avec leurs refuges de misre dtruits, donc ils taient encore plus dans la merde que d'habitude et donc surement sur les nerfs effectivement.

----------


## Zirak

> Donc les Franais sont pas compatible avec les Franais?
> On doit exclure les Franais de France 
> http://www.leparisien.fr/beauvais-60...17-7267101.php


Oui mais c'est pas pareil, vu la photo, il va te dire que ce n'tait pas des vrais franais de souche bien blanc (mme si les mecs sont franais depuis 2 ou 3 gnrations), et que du coup a va dans son sens...

----------


## halaster08

> lul ? Les mecs arrivent  faire des blesss par balle avec des btons ?


Des batons et des pierres a change tout.

Plus srieusement j'ai lu qu'il y avait eu plusieurs altercation une avec arme  feu et d'autres sans.
Et je crois me souvenir que la premire  eu lieu pendant une distribution de nourriture ce qui peux expliquer les tensions.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Donc les Franais sont pas compatible avec les Franais?
> On doit exclure les Franais de France 
> http://www.leparisien.fr/beauvais-60...17-7267101.php


Pour faire srieux, il y a eu tout un travail de construction de la France  base de rgions qui n'taient pas forcment trs amicales les unes avec les autres. Et il y a des restes de rgionalismes, et quelques sparatismes mal digrs. Et encore, avant la radio qui a appris  tout le monde  parler pareil (donc au 20me sicle), on comprennait difficilement les patois autres que le sien. Donc imagine un peu ce que c'est avec des cultures qui n'ont pas eu des sicles de construction nationale commune, la rixe ethnique est effectivement vite arrive.

----------


## BenoitM

> Pour faire srieux, il y a eu tout un travail de construction de la France  base de rgions qui n'taient pas forcment trs amicales les unes avec les autres. Et il y a des restes de rgionalismes, et quelques sparatismes mal digrs. Et encore, avant la radio qui a appris  tout le monde  parler pareil (donc au 20me sicle), on comprennait difficilement les patois autres que le sien. Donc imagine un peu ce que c'est avec des cultures qui n'ont pas eu des sicles de construction nationale commune, la rixe ethnique est effectivement vite arrive.


Mon dieu...
J'ai pris l'exemple le plus facile  trouver... (bagarre hooligans)

Sinon tu prends "Bagarre" entre jeunes. 
Tu vas m'inventer que c'est du au quartier?

Bagarre de jeune dans une cole? 
Tu vas m'inventer quoi comme cause?

C'est dbile de prendre des faits divers et d'imputer ca sur une culture...

Suffit de regarder : 9 000 habitants sur  4 km2 avec une densit  2 250 hab./km2 et qui vivent dans une misre totale faut pas s'tonner d'avoir des chauffoure
Il pourrait tre tous de la mme ethnie que ca ne changerait rien...


Les Hooligans c'est juste des gens qui ont envie de se taper dessus et donc on fait 2 camps.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Suffit de regarder : 9 000 habitants sur  4 km2 avec une densit  2 250 hab./km2 et qui vivent dans une misre totale faut pas s'tonner d'avoir des chauffoure
> Il pourrait tre tous de la mme ethnie que ca ne changerait rien...


Ils se bagarrent moins (pas pas, juste moins) dans les camps de rfugis o il n'y a qu'une seule thnie. Tu as raison que d'autres facteurs poussent aux chaufoures mais quand tu as un historique violent (thiopie-rythre) ou des gens aux moeurs diffrentes et qui ne se comprennent pas entre eux (Afghans-Africains) c'est un facteur de plus.

----------


## micka132

> Suffit de regarder : 9 000 habitants sur  4 km2 avec une densit  2 250 hab./km2 et qui vivent dans une misre totale faut pas s'tonner d'avoir des chauffoure


Tu veux dire comme sur, soyons gentils, 75 % de la planete?



> Il pourrait tre tous de la mme ethnie que ca ne changerait rien...


Ah bon?

Je pense que le problme est  l'envers. C'est quand on a pas de problme qu'on accepte les diffrences.
Quand il y a des problmes on se dfoule comme on peut, et la diffrence ethnique est extremement simple  visualiser.

----------


## BenoitM

> Je pense que le problme est  l'envers. C'est quand on a pas de problme qu'on accepte les diffrences.
> Quand il y a des problmes on se dfoule comme on peut, et la diffrence ethnique est extremement simple  visualiser.


Et la densit d'habitants, et les conditions de vie ne serait pas des problmes?
(il y aussi des problmes dans des camps de rfugi qui sont de la mme ethnie...)
Ici ce n'est qu'un facteur aggravant

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Ici ce n'est qu'un facteur aggravant


Oui, mais justement: c'est un facteur de plus dans une situation dj dangereuse.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et la densit d'habitants, et les conditions de vie ne serait pas des problmes?
> (il y aussi des problmes dans des camps de rfugi qui sont de la mme ethnie...)
> Ici ce n'est qu'un facteur aggravant


Tiens en parlant d'thnies, a fait penser aux nations africaines qui ont t divis par des europens et qui ne correspondent pas au peuple.
Du coup plusieurs ethnies se retrouvent dans la mme nation, pour eux la nation ne veut rien dire.
Liste des peuples de la Rpublique du Congo

Il y a bien moyen de faire en sorte que des migrants ne soient pas entass dans des camps, pour cela il suffit de les empcher d'entrer dans le pays.
Il faut les dissuader de partir de chez eux.
Leur faire comprendre qu'il n'y a pas d'avenir ici non plus.

----------


## ddoumeche

Il suffit de les expulser en Belgique, grand petit pays promoteur de l'abolition des frontires et qui a le cur sur la main.

Ils vont grer tout cela a coup de chocolat et de Marshmallows

----------


## Ryu2000

Ou alors il faudrait mettre des passeurs entre la France et l'Angleterre.
Aprs le vol dun bateau par des migrants, les plaisanciers sinquitent de la scurit du port
Seize migrants dcds repchs en mer entre le Maroc et lEspagne

On dirait que la seule frontire dans l'UE c'est entre la France et l'Angleterre...
Une fois que t'es dans un pays europen tu peux circuler tranquille sans aucun contrle.

----------


## Bubu017

UE et Angleterre dans la mme phrase ? tu n'as pas oubli un lger dtail ? De plus, l'Angleterre n'a jamais fait partie de l'espace Schengen.

----------


## Ryu2000

> De plus, l'Angleterre n'a jamais fait partie de l'espace Schengen.


Oui ben c'est exactement ce que je dis implicitement...




> UE et Angleterre dans la mme phrase ?


Ben oui, l'Angleterre est dans le Royaume Uni, le Royaume Uni est dans l'UE...

----------


## BenoitM

> On dirait que la seule frontire dans l'UE c'est entre la France et l'Angleterre...
> Une fois que t'es dans un pays europen tu peux circuler tranquille sans aucun contrle.


Les frontires ca concerne l'espace Schengen et non l'UE, c'est fou ce que tu es inculte...
(En plus les contrles  Calais est un accord bi-latrale entre la Fr et le R-U qui n'a rien avoir avec l'UE)

De plus as tu une comparaison pour savoir combien de migrants le R-U  accepter par rapport aux autres pays? Ou comme toujours tu parles sans preuve et seulement avec ta fausse ralit?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les frontire ca concerne l'espace Schengen et non l'UE


Je connais trs bien Schengen, justement !




> De plus as tu une comparaison pour savoir combien de migrants le R-U  accepter par rapport aux autres pays?


Net Migration Statistics



> The headline net migration figure for the UK is updated quarterly. The latest estimate released is that total net migration to the UK in the year ending June 2017 was 230,000.


Trait du Touquet

Eux ils font un trie.
Au Royaume Uni c'est plus compliqu de vivre des aides sociales.

----------


## BenoitM

> Je connais trs bien Schengen, justement !


Ben alors pourquoi tu parles de l'UE?  ::weird:: 




> Net Migration Statistics


Donc ils acceuillent plus de migrants que la France...





> Au Royaume Uni c'est plus compliqu de vivre des aides sociales.


Et quel rapport?
Les migrants ne viennent pas pour les aides sociales ...

----------


## Grogro

Pour info, il y a eu une immigration bien plus colossale qu'en France ces 25 dernires annes au Royaume-Uni, et nettement moins maitrise (multiculturalisme et ultra-libralsime obligent). Il y a carrment des quartiers entiers soumis  la Sharia depuis 1996, ce qui serait totalement impensable en France mme l o les mosques salafistes sont le mieux implantes. On est l bas bien au del du rapport ministriel de 2013 qui enjoignait la France  abandonner toute ambition d'intgration au profit de "l'inclusion",  l'anglo-saxonne : http://www.lepoint.fr/societe/integr...1768899_23.php

Ce rapport avait choqu mme les partis politiques les plus multiculturalistes. Et il n'est mme plus disponible sur le site du gouvernement.

260000 immigrs par an c'est norme  l'chelle de la France, surtout compte tenu de la dmographie dclinante des autochtones, mais on arrive bon an mal an  les intgrer et mme  les assimiler avec un peu de temps. La France, dans l'espace de Shengen, maitrise bien mieux son immigration que des pays comme le Royaume-Uni et la Sude, hors Shengen. Bien mieux que la Belgique ou c'est la folie furieuse depuis 15 ans.

Moralit : Shengen non coupable.

Edit : pour le Royaume-Uni, le tableau 1 du lien de Ryu est sans appel : https://www.migrationwatchuk.org/sta...ion-statistics

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ben alors pourquoi tu parles de l'UE?


Pour dire que le plupart des pays membres de l'UE sont dans Schengen et que le Royaume Uni a un avantage par rapport aux autres pays.


Ils ont aussi l'avantage de ne pas avoir l'euro.


a a l'air intressant :
Option de retrait dans l'Union europenne



> Les options de retrait dans l'Union europenne (ou opting-out) sont des exceptions au droit de l'Union europenne, normalement applicable dans les 28 tats membres de l'Union. Elles sont ngocies par les tats membres ne dsirant pas participer  certaines politiques communes. Actuellement, quatre tats bnficient d'options de retrait ngocies : le Danemark (quatre options de retrait), l'Irlande (deux options de retrait), la Pologne (une option de retrait) et le Royaume-Uni (quatre options de retrait). La Sude dispose quant  elle d'une option de retrait de facto.





> Donc ils acceuillent plus de migrants que la France...


Je ne crois pas non...
Vu que sous Sarkozy et sous Hollande ont tait dj  plus de 200 000/an, et l avec les vagues de migrants ont a bien du dpasser. (mais a doit tre dur  savoir exactement vu c'tait de l'immigration clandestine)

Bon de toute faon c'est pas a que je voulais dire  la base, vous m'avez fait changer de sujet.
Je rpondais  ddoumeche qui parlait de Belgique et j'essayais de dire que dans l'espace Schengen il tait facile de passer les frontires.




> Les migrants ne viennent pas pour les aides sociales ...


C'est peut tre pas a qu'ils sont venu chercher mais c'est avec a qu'ils se retrouveront.
O vous avez vu qu'il y avait du travail en France ?
Il y en a dj pas pour les Franais...

----------


## Zirak

> Pour dire que le plupart des pays membres de l'UE sont dans Schengen et que le Royaume Uni a un avantage par rapport aux autres pays.


Quel avantage ?





> Ils ont aussi l'avantage de ne pas avoir l'euro.


Quel rapport ?





> a a l'air intressant :
> Option de retrait dans l'Union europenne


Quel rapport ?





> Je ne crois pas non...
> Vu que sous Sarkozy et sous Hollande ont tait dj  plus de 200 000/an, et l avec les vagues de migrants ont a bien du dpasser. (mais a doit tre dur  savoir exactement vu c'tait de l'immigration clandestine)


Comme d'hab, ce que tu crois, on s'en moque, on veut des certitudes, et apparemment, d'aprs Grogro, c'est toi qui a tord. 

Donc si tu es sr de toi, merci de nous indiquer o Grogro se trompe.





> C'est peut tre pas a qu'ils sont venu chercher mais c'est avec a qu'ils se retrouveront.
> O vous avez vu qu'il y avait du travail en France ?
> Il y en a dj pas pour les Franais...


On parlait du RU, encore merci d'arrter de mlanger les pommes et les poires pour essayer de dformer les faits pour qu'ils collent  ta ralit, comme  ton habitude.

----------


## Grogro

> Je ne crois pas non...
> Vu que sous Sarkozy et sous Hollande ont tait dj  plus de 200 000/an, et l avec les vagues de migrants ont a bien du dpasser. (mais a doit tre dur  savoir exactement vu c'tait de l'immigration clandestine)


Tu lis les liens que tu postes parfois ? 

Parce que la rponse  cette question est prcisment dans ton prcdent message. En France, on est passs, pendant les 10 annes Sarko, de 100k entres lgales  200k. Peu d'immigration illgale jusqu'en 2015, c'est un fantasme typique de l'extrme droite (en ralit, jusqu' la crise des migrants, 90% des sans papiers taient entrs lgalement sur le territoire. Expiration du titre de sjour). En comptant l'immigration illgale, qu'on sait bien quantifier on est passs  260000 entres en 2017. Ton lien indique "Non British Immigration" 493,000 entres en 2017. Et chacun peut voir que les britanniques fuient l'le. Et en tirer les conclusions qui s'imposent.

----------


## BenoitM

> Je ne crois pas non...
> Vu que sous Sarkozy et sous Hollande ont tait dj  plus de 200 000/an, et l avec les vagues de migrants ont a bien du dpasser. (mais a doit tre dur  savoir exactement vu c'tait de l'immigration clandestine)


Donc tu nous prouves par tes propres site que les anglais accueilles 572,000 alors que la France en accueille 200.000.
Donc Schengen et tre dans l'Euro c'est super top ca nous protge des immigrants  ::ptdr::

----------


## Bubu017

> Ben oui, l'Angleterre est dans le Royaume Uni, le Royaume Uni est dans l'UE...


Ce que je voulais dire, c'est qu'ils sont lgrement en train de se barrer

----------


## Ryu2000

Bon admettons qu'au total 572 000 personnes soient arriv au Royaume Uni (263 000 qui ne viennent pas de l'UE) et que 342 000 se soient barr.
Ils prfrent quand mme construire un mur en France qu'accepter les migrants de Calais qui rvent de rejoindre le Royaume Uni.

La vieille news c'est a :
Migrants : Londres construit un mur  Calais



> La construction d'un difice de 4 mtres de haut, *entirement financ par le gouvernement britannique*, vise  empcher les migrants d'accder  la RN216 et  scuriser les automobilistes.


a c'est rcent, mais c'est autre chose :
Vinci, Thales, Eamus Cork... Ces entreprises qui profitent de la situation  Calais



> La situation  Calais fait au moins quelques heureux : les groupes privs comme Vinci ou Thales. Construction de murs, drones, scurit prive, scanners, biomtrie, gaz lacrymogne... : au moins une quarantaine de contrats ont t passs avec des firmes prives pour scuriser la frontire franco-britannique. Les 50 millions deuros supplmentaires annoncs par Theresa May et Emmanuel Macron dans le cadre du sommet britannique du 18 janvier continueront  alimenter ce business des frontires.


====
Est-ce que vous avez des tableaux  propos de la France ? (moi je pense qu'on ne connatra jamais la ralit, mais on accueille trop de migrants, a finira par poser problme dans le futur)
Comment fait-on pour bloquer les clandestins  la frontire ?

L'Allemagne avait pt un cble  l'poque :
Allemagne : 1,1 million de migrants accueillis en 2015

Apparemment il se sont un peu calm depuis :
Immigration : la fin de la bienvenue en Allemagne

----------


## BenoitM

Bref tu dmontres encore une fois ta connerie et tes amalgames mensonger.
Allemagne dans Schengen et l'Euro : 1 millions de migrants
Royaume Unis hors de Schengen et de l'Euro  : 570 000 migrants
France dans Schengen et l'Euro : 200 000 migrants.
(ps le Liban hors EU 4 millions de migrants :p) 

Bref le nombre de migrants n'ont rien avoir avoir Schengen et l'Euro

----------


## Ryu2000

> Bref le nombre de migrants n'ont rien avoir avoir Schengen et l'Euro


Mais j'ai jamais dis a !
J'ai dis qu'avoir ses frontires et sa monnaie c'est mieux que de ne pas les avoir. (c'est plus un truc du topic sur le Brexit)
Aprs vous faites ce que vous voulez, si vous voulez accueillir des Afghans, des Soudanais, des rythrens non qualifi, quand de toute faon il n'y a pas de travail, vous faites bien ce que vous voulez.

Avoir le contrle de sa frontire a permet de la laisser ouverte comme on veut.
Si Sarkozy n'avait pas fait assassiner Kadhafi et si Hollande n'avait pas aid les rebelles en Syrie, on en serait pas l... (les vagues de migrants et de rfugis)

----------


## BenoitM

> Mais j'ai jamais dis a !
> J'ai dis qu'avoir ses frontires et sa monnaie c'est mieux que de ne pas les avoir. (c'est plus un truc du topic sur le Brexit)
> Aprs vous faites ce que vous voulez, si vous voulez accueillir des Afghans, des Soudanais, des rythrens non qualifi, quand de toute faon il n'y a pas de travail, vous faites bien ce que vous voulez.
> 
> Avoir le contrle de sa frontire a permet de la laisser ouverte comme on veut.
> Si Sarkozy n'avait pas fait assassiner Kadhafi et si Hollande n'avait pas aid les rebelles en Syrie, on en serait pas l... (les vagues de migrants et de rfugis)


Bref encore une fois tu as le nez dans ton caca et tu essayes de changer dvier de sujet....

ps: la France a encore plein de frontire  surveiller

----------


## Grogro

> ps: la France a encore plein de frontire  surveiller


Dont la plus complexe de toutes  surveiller : la Guyane franaise. Une porte d'entre de la cocane en Europe par le vol Cayenne-Paris par ailleurs.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Un truc que je ne comprends avec les migrants  Calais. Leur but, c'est d'aller au RU. Ils ne veulent absolument pas rester en France semble-t-il. 
Mais,  Calais, c'est quasiment impossible de passer,  cause de l'accord de la France avec le RU. 

Pourquoi ces migrants ne tentent-ils pas de passer par la Belgique ou les Pays-Bas ? Aprs tout, ils ne sont plus  quelques centaines de km prs, et a leur serait plus ais de passer au RU d'un port moins surveill. 

J'ai loup une truc, ou quoi ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pourquoi ces migrants ne tentent-ils pas de passer par la Belgique ou les Pays-Bas ?


C'est peut tre plus "simple" et moins long de monter dans un camion  Calais.

----------


## ddoumeche

Pour ceux que cela intresse, les buts de guerre de la Turquie ont t annoncs par le sultan:

* exterminer le YPG (qui rappelons-le n'a commis aucun attentat en Turquie)
* en prenant le nord-est de la Syrie qui n'est pas sous protection amricaine, car spar du reste du Rojava par une zone conteste entre loyalistes et rebels
* gnocider la population
* pour y installer les 3,5 millions de rfugis prsents en Turquie   

Bonne lecture:
http://www.nationalinterest.org/feat...s-24308?page=2

----------


## Ryu2000

Et ben pure ! Il y a beaucoup de franais qui deviennent djihadistes !
Syrie : une centaine de djihadistes franais aux mains des Kurdes, selon Jean-Yves Le Drian



> Une centaine de djihadistes franais de lorganisation Etat islamique (EI) sont dtenus en Syrie par les Kurdes, a affirm mercredi 7 fvrier sur BFM-TV Jean-Yves Le Drian, qui a dclar quils seraient  jugs par les autorits judiciaires locales . Selon les informations du Monde, ce chiffre correspond  une quarantaine dadultes et  une soixantaine de mineurs. Pri de dire sils pourraient tre rapatris en France, le ministre des affaires trangres a t catgorique :  Ils ne seront pas rapatris en France dans la mesure o ce sont des combattants  donc ce sont des ennemis, cest vrai pour lIrak, cest vrai pour la Syrie  qui ont combattu des citoyens de Syrie, qui ont combattu des Turcs, qui ont viol, qui ont fait des actes de barbarie. 
> 
> En Irak, a prcis le ministre,  six familles  ont t arrtes et y seront juges,  sauf les enfants .


Il y a forcment des enfants qui sont combattants.

----------


## Grogro

Je vous dirais bien ce que j'en pense de ces jihadistes franais, sur lesquels quelques bobos hors sol et droit-de-l'hommistes sapitoient dj, mais ce serait trs politiquement incorrect.

Mon humeur oscille entre Megadeth et Metallica.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je vous dirais bien ce que j'en pense de ces jihadistes franais, sur lesquels quelques bobos hors sol et droit-de-l'hommistes sapitoient dj, mais ce serait trs politiquement incorrect.


Qu'est-ce que tu penses du retour des djihadistes franais ?

Djihadistes franais arrts en Syrie : la question du retour tourne au casse-tte



> *Que faire des djihadistes franais arrts en Syrie et en Irak ?* La question se pose avec une acuit toute particulire depuis larrestation dmilie Knig,  figures  du djihad francophone demandant  tre juge en France. Et tourne au casse-tte pour les autorits franaises.
> 
> *La France estimait fin octobre  1 700, le nombre de djihadistes Franais partis en Irak et en Syrie depuis 2014*. Au moins 278 y sont morts. *Seulement 302 seraient rentrs en France* dont 178 hommes, 66 femmes et 58 mineurs.





> Mon humeur oscille entre Megadeth et Metallica.


Trash Metal a va, a aurait pu tre Black Metal/Grind Metal/Death Metal.

Comme a :


Cannibal Corpse sont des rigolos  ct ^^

===
En parlant d'enfant migrant :
Le migrant mineur accueilli par Rmy avait 55 ans [audio]
Radio Brunet  08/01/18  RMC.

----------


## Grogro

> Trash Metal a va, a aurait pu tre Black Metal/Grind Metal/Death Metal.


T*h*rash metal s'il te plait. Le metal poubelle, c'est Slipchiotte. Ou Limp Bizshit.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Thrash metal


Ah putain ouais ! Dsol.

----------


## Grogro

A mditer en ce qui concerne les manipulations gopolitiques du jihad  des fins inavouables : http://www.slate.fr/story/157180/dji...ne-guerre-1914




> Cest  ce moment-l quon commence  enfermer lArabe dans sa communaut religieuse. Cest une assignation  rsidence communautaire. LArabe est fatalement religieux et doit tre reprsent par des autorits religieuses.
> 
> Cette vieille politique coloniale, dont le fondement tait dutiliser la religion pour viter lassimilation et lgalit, trouve un cho en mars 2012, lors de laffaire Mohammed Merah.
> 
> Abel Chennouf, un des trois militaires abattus tait selon Nicolas Sarkozy musulman dapparence. Alors, un imam avait t invit  prier. Hors, Chennouf tait un catholique pratiquant, dorigine kabyle. Et il aurait tout aussi bien pu tre athe.
> 
> La tentative de guerre sainte de Guillaume II choua. Lempereur avait tort et la Grande Guerre se joua dans les tranches dEurope. Mais son plan laisse des traces.
> 
>     1914 est le dbut de la djihadisation de lIslam, enseigne lcrivain. Aprs ce djihad made in Germany en 14, on connatra le djihad made in Moscou, en 1918. LIslam comme arme de soulvement des indpendances face aux imprialismes. De nos jours, la manipulation ne vient plus de lextrieur, mais de lintrieur. Et Daesh efface toute trace de cette guerre sainte planifie de ltranger.

----------


## Zirak

Vu le petit hors-sujet musical :




> Trash Metal a va,* a aurait pu tre Black Metal/Grind Metal/Death Metal.*


Qu'est-ce qu'ils ont ces styles l ? En quoi c'est pire que du thrash ? 

Perso je trouve que Metallica, ils font des ballades sympa, mais niveau metal, a reste quand mme mou du genou, c'tait sympa quand il n'y avait que a, mais on trouve quand mme beaucoup mieux depuis :p

Enfin les gots et les couleurs tout a.  ::mrgreen:: 





> Cannibal Corpse sont des rigolos  ct ^^


Tu n'as pas du couter beaucoup de Cannibal Corpse, surtout que ce morceau est fait dans le mme style, comme une sorte d'hommage. 

Et puis dire que Cannibal Corpse sont des rigolos  ct d'Ultra Vomit, qui est un groupe humoristique / parodique...  ::(: 

(Pourtant je ne suis pas fan de Cannibal Corpse, mais il faut rendre  Csar ce qui appartient  Csar, sans Cannibal Corpse, ce morceau n'aurait peut-tre pas exist ^^) 


Voil, vous pouvez retourner  vos djihadistes.  ::aie::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> A mditer en ce qui concerne les manipulations gopolitiques du jihad  des fins inavouables : http://www.slate.fr/story/157180/dji...ne-guerre-1914


Perso, ces histoires qui font remonter la source de tous les maux  l'Europe imprialiste de 1815-1914, je les trouve un peu suspectes. L'homme blanc n'a pas invent le colonialisme et le Mal, encore moins en mme temps  ::aie:: 




> Je vous dirais bien ce que j'en pense de ces jihadistes franais, sur lesquels quelques bobos hors sol et droit-de-l'hommistes sapitoient dj, mais ce serait trs politiquement incorrect.
> 
> Mon humeur oscille entre Megadeth et Metallica.


La mienne penche vers le premier album de Metallica  ::aie::  Mais de toutes faons, vu le prix du sang pay par les kurdes, ils peuvent en faire ce qu'ils veulent.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Qu'est-ce qu'ils ont ces styles l ? En quoi c'est pire que du thrash ?


Ils sont plus "nerv" il me semble, j'ai pas dis que c'tait pire.




> Et puis dire que Cannibal Corpse sont des rigolos  ct d'Ultra Vomit, qui est un groupe humoristique / parodique...


C'est pas vraiment parodique, c'est juste qu'ils font plein de styles diffrents et ils respectent les rgles de chaque style.
Oui c'est une forme d'hommage.

C'tait pour rigoler que j'ai dis que Cannibal Corpse taient des rigolos  ct.
C'est vraiment sympa Ultra Vomit.




> Quand l'Allemagne tentait de convaincre les musulmans de faire le djihad


En parlant d'Allemagne et de musulman, dans les annes 1930/1940 le grand mufti de Jerusalem s'entendait bien avec les allemands.
Hitler-Netanyahu-Mufti : la vrit historique



> Comme le rappelle Matthias Kntzel dans son rcent livre, Jihad et haine des juifs (ditions de l'Artilleur, voir Le Point n 2 249), il combat les immigrs juifs en Palestine ds la Premire Guerre mondiale. En 1929, il inspire le premier grand pogrom  Jrusalem et se rapproche dans les annes 1930 des nazis qui le financent.  partir de 1939, il installe au sud de Berlin une radio qui met en arabe vers le Proche-Orient, diffusant des programmes antismites et en 1941, il suscite le putsch pro-allemand en Irak. En 1940, dans un brouillon, il crit :  L'Allemagne et l'Italie reconnaissent aux pays arabes le droit de rsoudre le problme juif.  Il ne cesse de souligner les points communs entre islam et nazisme, dont l'antismitisme, et encourage la formation en 1942 d'une unit SS poste  Athnes, prte  poursuivre en Palestine la politique de la Shoah en cas de succs des troupes de Rommel en Afrique du Nord.


Aujourd'hui le terrorisme soit disant islamique est souvent promu par l'occident. (le Qatar, l'Arabie Saoudite et Isral jouent un rle, mais ils sont pote avec l'occident donc c'est un peu la mme chose)
Hillary explique bien que les USA ont aid Al Qaeda pour faire chier les russes.
Les terroristes sont des gens qui ont subit un lavage de cerveau, qui prennent des drogues (comme les soldats US).
Ce ne sont pas des types qui ont tudi le coran, ce sont des types qui se sont fait manipul par un faux Imam.
C'est comme la radicalisation en prison.

La prison est-elle un "incubateur" de la radicalisation islamiste ?



> "Incubateur", c'est le mot choisi par Franois Molins pour parler du problme de la radicalisation en prison. On compte 504 dtenus islamistes derrire les barreaux, ainsi que 1.200 dtenus de droit commun reprs comme radicaliss.


Quelque part le terrorisme islamique c'est une attaque sous faux drapeaux.

----------


## Grogro

> Vu le petit hors-sujet musical :
> 
> 
> 
> Qu'est-ce qu'ils ont ces styles l ? En quoi c'est pire que du thrash ? 
> 
> Perso je trouve que Metallica, ils font des ballades sympa, mais niveau metal, a reste quand mme mou du genou, c'tait sympa quand il n'y avait que a, mais on trouve quand mme beaucoup mieux depuis :p
> 
> Enfin les gots et les couleurs tout a.


Ca c'est mou du genou ? Homme de peu de foi  ::mrgreen:: 

videmment on a eu plus brutal ensuite (bay area aussi) : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ia5DtRye5zs

Le Canigot Corse, c'est vrai que c'est trs mignon : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7b9TWhFD_8I

A vous l'antenne, retour au topic.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je vous dirais bien ce que j'en pense de ces jihadistes franais, sur lesquels quelques bobos hors sol et droit-de-l'hommistes sapitoient dj, mais ce serait trs politiquement incorrect.


On pourrait les pendre ou les assassiner silencieusement (ce qui est en Iraq) mais c'est criminel & c'est se placer en dehors de la lgalit alors que nous avons sign et ratifi la convention de Genve.
Et s'ils vont se faire capturer et pendre par les autochtones, cela ne devrait pas nous poser de problme moral ou lgal.
C'est pourquoi on peut les considrer comme des prisonniers de guerre et les enfermer dans des camps avec 1000 calories par jour, leur coran et des missions de tl soigneusement filtres : documentaires animaliers, etc...
De fait on n'a pas besoin de les librer ni de leur laisser voir leur famille, il faudra juste les librer quand la guerre sainte sera termine... c'est  dire probablement jamais ou dans 30 ans quand la gnration Rap aura pris le pouvoir pour faire de ce pays une nouvelle Somalie.

Si vous trouvez que c'est trop gentil, alors il faut accepter de rtablir la peine de la mort pour tre en accord avec vos principes moraux. Cela ne ne pose pas de soucis, tant qu'on est certain de la culpabilit de l'accus, les erreur judiciaires existant. 





> Perso, ces histoires qui font remonter la source de tous les maux  l'Europe imprialiste de 1815-1914, je les trouve un peu suspectes. L'homme blanc n'a pas invent le colonialisme et le Mal, encore moins en mme temps


Les musulmans sont assez grands pour faire leur propres conneries. Que les allemands puis les nazis aient voulu instrumentaliser et soutenir l'islamisme sans doute, mais qu'ils l'aient cre, c'est fort de bouchon. 

D'ailleurs les frres musulmans sont ns en Egypte vers 1928, alors un pays arabe pionner dans la modernit. Pourquoi l ? la modernit radicalise-t'elle les obscurantistes, ou est-elle plus radicale qu'ailleurs ?
Je ne sais pas si vous avez vu des photos dAfghanistan, d'Egypte, du Maghreb... des annes 50-60 mais on mesure la diffrence et par endroit le recul de 400 ans en arrire. 

Donc rien  dire, les ptromonarques, les Frres et le clerg iranien nous battent  plate couture sur le plan de la sduction des masses. Tout cela pour prserver les rgimes hautement corrompus.

----------


## Zirak

> Ca c'est mou du genou ? Homme de peu de foi


Oui oui, je maintiens. :p

Je dois tre un des rares metaleux  ne pas encenser Metallica (voir mme  ne pas apprcier). Je les respecte pour l'apport et l'inspiration qu'ils ont apport dans ce genre musicale, mais je trouve ce qu'ils font plus que fade, et cela ne me procure aucun plaisir ni aucune motion en dehors de 2/3 gros classique (master of puppets / enter the sandman / nothing else matters, et ptet une ou deux autres). 

Mais bon de base, je suis plus Death / Melo-Death (voir mme plutt Pagan) que metal classique ou thrash.

Je prfre un vieux At the Gates que n'importe quel morceau de Metallica. :p 


Enfin bon, on va arrter de polluer ce topic en parlant musique, pour un aperu de ce que j'coute, il y a un poste dans la partie musique sur le "gros son qui tche" o j'ai dj post quelques trucs dans les dernires pages.  ::):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ca c'est mou du genou ?


Oui et Lars Ulrich est mauvais.




> Je ne sais pas si vous avez vu des photos dAfghanistan, d'Egypte, du Maghreb... des annes 50-60 mais on mesure la diffrence et par endroit le recul de 400 ans en arrire.


Il faudrait se renseigner sur qui  radicaliser l'islam, et pourquoi ?
C'est trange que a ait chang aussi vite et de cette faon.
Il y a forcment un lment extrieur, ce n'est pas naturel.

----------


## Ryu2000

Plus de 100 combattants pro-rgime tus par la coalition en Syrie
Syrie : plus de 100 membres des forces prorgime tus lors daffrontements avec la coalition soutenue par Washington
Quand ils disent "forces prorgime", "combattants pro-rgime", ils veulent dire "arme syrienne" ?

Les USA viennent pour combattre le djihadisme et ils tuent ceux qui luttent contre le djihadisme ???
C'est un peu contre productif...
Ce serait aussi con que de dire lutter contre le djihadisme et aider les rebelles en mme temps.

----------


## Grogro

Visiblement non, il faut lire. Ils parlent de forces paramilitaires (hezbollah, iranien, donc), qui avaient attaqu une base kurde pour leur disputer un champ de ptrole. Donc les deux camps sont probablement lgitimes pour le coup. 

Bref une nerie de gnraux de parts et d'autres qui fait les affaires de l'EI.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Visiblement non, il faut lire. Ils parlent de forces paramilitaires (hezbollah, iranien, donc), qui avaient attaqu une base kurde pour leur disputer un champ de ptrole. Donc les deux camps sont probablement lgitimes pour le coup. 
> 
> Bref une nerie de gnraux de parts et d'autres qui fait les affaires de l'EI.


Pas forcment. Le Hezbollah en lui-mme n'a que quelques milliers d'hommes sur place, mme s'ils sont trs efficaces.

Quand le Hezbollah et les forces iraniennes des gardiens de la rvolution sont arrivs sur zone, ils ont travaille  la cration d'une force nationale d'autodfense (NDF), un peu sur le modle de ce qui avait march en Isral mais sans le saint frusquin chiite. Cela a soulag l'arme qui n'a pas vraiment brill dans ce conflit, et qui tait mine par la corruption et les dfections.
Et cette force de 100,000 hommes appuye par l'intervention russe a indiscutablement chang le cours du conflit. 

Il est probable qu'ils aient aussi conseill et entranes le YPG de la partie nord du Rojava, vu les bunkers que l'arme turque doit rduire et certains quipements utiliss.

On aimerait que les tats-unis mettent autant de zle  arrter l'offensive turque. Qu'esprent-ils ? que quelqu'un le fasse  leur place ou que les kurdes soient passs au fil du rasoir pour satisfaire les partisans de l'ethniquement pur ?




> Il faudrait se renseigner sur qui  radicaliser l'islam, et pourquoi ?
> C'est trange que a ait chang aussi vite et de cette faon.
> Il y a forcment un lment extrieur, ce n'est pas naturel.


Que je sache, les frres musulmans, les saouds et le clerg iranien ne tombent pas du ciel, ils appartiennent au monde oriental.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> On aimerait que les tats-unis mettent autant de zle  arrter l'offensive turque. Qu'esprent-ils ? que quelqu'un le fasse  leur place ou que les kurdes soient passs au fil du rasoir pour satisfaire les partisans de l'ethniquement pur ?


Ce que les Occidentaux attendent d'Erdogan depuis 20 ans,  savoir qu'il soit le Saint Messie qui reconciliera islam, dmocratie librale et droits de l'homme ::ptdr:: 

L o je ris vraiment jaune, c'est que l'armeles mme gnraux qu'Erdogan a fait emprisonner en 2012, aprs leur retraiteaurait jct ce pseudo-Sultan sans mnagements si ce n'tait les pressions Europenes. Nous sommes responsables d'avoir mis en place ce rgime islamiste qui dsormais massacre ce qui aurait pu tre nos allis les plus fiables de la rgion, si nous ne nous tions pas auparavant engags auprs d'une srie de rgimes plus pourris les uns que les autres. ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

Macron s'est entretenu avec Poutine sur la Syrie



> Le ministre des Affaires trangres Jean-Yves Le Drian a dclar mercredi que tout indiquait que les autorits syriennes se livrent  des attaques au chlore "en ce moment" en Syrie, mais vendredi la ministre des Armes Florence Parly a jug qu'en l'absence de "certitudes" sur ces attaques chimiques, la "ligne rouge" fixe par Emmanuel Macron pour une riposte franaise n'tait pas franchie.
> Recevant Vladimir Poutine le 29 mai 2017  Versailles, le chef de l'Etat avait averti que "toute utilisation d'armes chimiques" en Syrie donnerait lieu  une "riposte immdiate" de la France.


Ils l'ont dj fait ce coup :
Armes chimiques: la ligne rouge de Barack Obama sur la Syrie, un horizon qui sloigne



> Le prsident des Etats-Unis avait prvenu, en aot 2012, que lutilisation darmes chimiques dans le cadre du conflit syrien constituerait une ligne rouge. Bien que les preuves semblent saccumuler, et alors que la France se dit dsormais certaine de lutilisation darmes chimiques en Syrie, les Etats-Unis maintiennent le statu quo.


Ce qui est certains c'est qu'il n'y a jamais eu de preuve srieuse que l'arme Syrienne ait utilis la moindre arme chimique.
Sinon les USA aurait ragit.

De toute faon ce serait ultra contre productif, pourquoi l'arme Syrienne utiliserait des armes chimiques pour tuer des terroristes ? (en plus on les a prvenu juste avant qu'il y aurait des rpercussions si a arrivait, donc ce serait se tirer une balle dans le pied)
Par contre on sait que les rebelles possdent et utilise des armes chimiques, puisqu'un jour un stock d'arme rebelle a t attaqu et il y avait des armes chimique  l'intrieur :
Dfense russe : Damas a frapp un entrept d'armes chimiques des rebelles dans la province dIdlib



> *Le porte-parole de la Dfense russe a dclar que laviation syrienne avait dtruit un entrept o lopposition dite modre gardait des stocks d'armes chimiques* dont certaines devaient tre envoyes en Irak. Les rebelles rfutent cette version.


Ce qu'il risque de ce passer c'est que des rebelles utilisent des armes contre les civils (les rebelles visent les civils, l'arme Syrienne ne cible jamais les civils, quel serait lintrt d'attaquer son propre peuple ? C'est bien si tu veux perdre de la popularit et te faire dgager...) et la France va dire que c'est l'arme Syrienne et paf ! 3ime guerre mondiale.
Si la France dmarre la 3ime guerre mondiale a va bien me faire chier...

----------


## MiaowZedong

Il faut savoir aussi que "armes chimiques" a inclue le chlore et l'ammoniaque, c'est--dire des...produits mnagers courants et faciles  produire  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

J'ai oubli un truc : c'est drle de voir les USA dire  l'arme Syrienne "Si vous utilisez des armes chimiques vous dpassez une ligne rouge et on vous dclarera la guerre" quand on sait que les USA ont utilis de l'Agent Orange, du Napalm, du Phosphore Blanc, des munitions  l'uranium appauvri, etc... (C'est le seul pays  avoir utilis l'arme nuclaire et ils viennent donner des leons ?! Il faut qu'ils arrtent de se prendre pour les Gendarmes du monde, ce pays est un exemple pour personne)




> Il faut savoir aussi que "armes chimiques" a inclue le chlore et l'ammoniaque


Les djihadistes ont accs  bien pire que a et eux cherchent  toucher le peuple.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ce que les Occidentaux attendent d'Erdogan depuis 20 ans,  savoir qu'il soit le Saint Messie qui reconciliera islam, dmocratie librale et droits de l'homme
> 
> L o je ris vraiment jaune, c'est que l'armeles mme gnraux qu'Erdogan a fait emprisonner en 2012, aprs leur retraiteaurait jct ce pseudo-Sultan sans mnagements si ce n'tait les pressions Europenes. Nous sommes responsables d'avoir mis en place ce rgime islamiste qui dsormais massacre ce qui aurait pu tre nos allis les plus fiables de la rgion, si nous ne nous tions pas auparavant engags auprs d'une srie de rgimes plus pourris les uns que les autres.


Et bien quoi, avec les _frres_ musulmans dont monsieur Erdogan est le digne reprsentant, il n'y a ni libert ni galit mais au moins il y a la _fraternit_. Et au moins la justice marche bien en Turquie  ::mouarf:: 

Personnellement, je ne suis pas sur que les gnraux turcs soient tellement mieux. Et on ne peut pas s'allier ouvertement avec les kurdes, mme si les accords Sykes-Picot d'origine leur rservaient un tat. Aujourd'hui, ce serait aller contre l'intgrit territoriales des tats concerns, qui n'accepteraient pas. Donc on devrait leur imposer de force, plus facile  dire qu' faire.
Mme si je pense que tu dis cela parce que les partis marxistes lninistes sont lgion dans tout le Kurdistan...

Mais la Turquie n'appartient pas au monde occidental, tout simplement. C'est un monde en lui-mme.

Pour en revenir aux frappes amricaines, l'hypothse de sditieux prenant l'initiative de frappes les loyalistes n'est pas exclue. Les sditieux sortent du bois en ce moment aux ZUSA, on dpoussire le seddition Act de 1918.




> Il faut savoir aussi que "armes chimiques" a inclue le chlore et l'ammoniaque, c'est--dire des...produits mnagers courants et faciles  produire


J'ai lu le rapport franais sur les armes chimiques utiliss  la goutha, c'est de la pure propagande ou au mieux de l'amateurisme. Aucun bureau d'expertise, mme le plus incomptent, fut-il militaire, ne va sortir un pseudo rapport de *6* (!) pages, o ne figure mme pas l'identification des munitions utiliss

----------


## Ryu2000

Je ne comprend pas le 2 poids 2 mesures.
Pourquoi les informations sont trait comme a ?

Netanyahou : Nous avons port un coup svre aux forces armes de la Syrie et de lIran  Je suis fier de vous, citoyens dIsral



> Puis il a ajout Hier nous avons svrement battus les forces iraniennes et syriennes. Nous avons clairement affirm  tout le monde que nos rgles daction nont pas chang. Nous continuerons dintervenir  toute tentative de nous nuire. Ctait notre politique et cela restera notre politique. Je suis fier de vous, citoyens dIsral. Hier, nous avons prouv quen priode dpreuve, nous savons nous unir pour repousser nos ennemis et protger le pays.


Donc l'arme Isralienne a probablement massacr des centaines de combattants de l'arme syrienne, ainsi que des iraniens et l tous les mdias applaudissent.

En plus je ne comprend pas le lien, l'arme syrienne lutte contre les terroristes de l'EI, pourquoi l'arme isralienne attaque l'arme syrienne ?
En quoi lutter contre l'EI est il une menace pour Isral ?

Un F16 isralien scrase aprs des raids contre des cibles iraniennes en Syrie
Donc la dfense anti-arienne de la Syrie a abattu un avion qui attaquait la Syrie, jusqu' l tout est normal... (il n'y a mme pas eu un seul mort)
Pourquoi il y a autant d'articles ?
La Syrie tait sens faire quoi, se faire bombarder sans chercher  se dfendre ?

Isral a encore une fois exacerb les tensions.

===
C'est trs inquitant :
https://youtu.be/tD_IYP24Nao
Isral ment probablement en disant avoir abattu un drone iranien, c'est a le prtexte qui a t utilis pour attaquer la Syrie.

Donald Trump met des doutes sur la volont dIsral  faire la paix avec les Palestiniens



> Dans cette interview donne au quotidien  Isral Hayom , le prsident des Etats-Unis a galement exprim ses inquitudes sur lexpansion des colonies israliennes.


Isral n'a jamais cherch la paix avec la Palestine puisque quand la Palestine se dfend, Isral  un prtexte pour attaquer et construire des colonies.
C'est pour a qu'Isral a assassin Yasser Arafat, il tait beaucoup trop pacifiste.

Quand Isral subit une attaque, il rpond 1000 fois plus fort.
Parce que pour eux un isralien vaut 1000 non isralien, ce qui est cool pour l'change de prisonnier :
Shalit contre 1.000 Palestiniens: inflation du cours des prisonniers



> Isral change 1.000 prisonniers palestiniens contre un seul soldat. Est-ce le nouveau tarif en vigueur?

----------


## BenoitM

Achtes un cerveau

----------


## Zirak

> Ils l'ont dj fait ce coup :
> 
> Ce qui est certains c'est qu'il n'y a jamais eu de preuve srieuse que l'arme Syrienne ait utilis la moindre arme chimique.
> Sinon les USA aurait ragit.



Et pourtant, il y a un rapport de l'Organisation pour l'Interdiction des Armes Chimiques et de l'ONU qui dit le contraire. 

Et ton copain Trump a fait faire des bombardements suite  l'attaque chimique d'avril dernier, donc oui il a ragit. 


Le bombardement  l'arme chimique est quand mme plus crdible que le fait que l'aviation du rgime ait fait saut un entrept de produits chimiques dont les vapeurs auraient driv avec le vent pour venir tuer les gens de cette ville prcisment.  ::roll:: 

Et puis le cas chant, c'est quand mme pas de bol que le mlange des vapeurs des produits chimiques de cet entrept ait donn l'quivalent d'armes chimiques connues.

----------


## Grogro

> Et ton copain Trump a fait faire des bombardements suite  l'attaque chimique d'avril dernier, donc oui il a ragit.


Tu parles, il a bombard des pistes dsertes d'un aroport militaire aprs avoir prvenu les russes. Histoire de faire bonne figure devant la presse sans se mouiller. 

Quant  savoir qui du gouvernement diabolique ou des gentils terroristes modrs sont responsables des attaques chimiques, je me garderais bien de dsigner un coupable, surtout  3000 km de distance.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Tu parles, il a bombard des pistes dsertes d'un aroport militaire aprs avoir prvenu les russes. Histoire de faire bonne figure devant la presse sans se mouiller. 
> 
> Quant  savoir qui du gouvernement diabolique ou des gentils terroristes modrs sont responsables des attaques chimiques, je me garderais bien de dsigner un coupable, surtout  3000 km de distance.


Mais tout le monde utilise des armes chimiques sur place,  commencer par les gentils rebelles des droits de l'homme qui firent usage de gaz sarin, excusez du peu.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et puis le cas chant, c'est quand mme pas de bol que le mlange des vapeurs des produits chimiques de cet entrept ait donn l'quivalent d'armes chimiques connues.


Non mais ce n'est pas a qui c'est pass.
Les rebelles possdaient des armes chimiques et quand l'arme  attaquer le stock d'arme rebelle les armes chimiques appartenant aux rebelles ont explos.

Syrie : les rebelles auraient utilis des armes chimiques selon l'ONU



> Les rebelles syriens ont fait usage du gaz sarin, a affirm Carla del Ponte, membre de la Commission d'enqute de l'ONU sur les violations des droits de l'homme en Syrie. Selon les tmoignages que nous avons recueillis, les rebelles ont utilis des armes chimiques, faisant usage de gaz sarin, a-t-elle dclar dans une interview  la radio suisse italienne dans la nuit de dimanche  lundi.


Armes chimiques en Syrie : la confusion de Franz-Olivier Giesbert dans  On nest pas couch 



> *Un rapport de lONU publi en aot 2016 a galement tabli la responsabilit du rgime de Bachar Al-Assad dans au moins deux attaques au chlore*, le 21 avril 2014 et le 16 mars 2015. La mme source a incrimin lorganisation Etat islamique (EI) dans une attaque au gaz moutarde dans la province dAlep, le 21 aot 2015. La responsabilit dun camp ou lautre na en revanche pas pu tre tablie pour six autres attaques, entre mars et aot 2015.
> 
> *Ce qui est vrai, cest que la Russie, allie du rgime de Bachar Al-Assad, juge  insuffisantes  les preuves accumules dutilisation darmes chimiques* et sattache  la  prsomption dinnocence [du rgime] jusqu ce que lenqute soit acheve , comme la rappel fin fvrier Vladimir Safronkov, ambassadeur adjoint russe  lONU, pour justifier le veto de son pays  un projet de rsolution imposant des sanctions  la Syrie pour lutilisation darmes chimiques.


Il y a 2 versions et on ne saura jamais qui a raison.
Je suis d'accord avec la Russie, il n'y a pas assez de preuves pour tre certains que l'arme Syrienne a utilis du chlore.
De toute faon a n'aurait pas de sens, ce serait contre productif, c'est quasi impossible que l'arme Syrienne ait fait a. (quel est lintrt pour l'arme syrienne d'utiliser a, alors que a va leur retomber dessus ?)
Le stock d'arme chimique Syrien a t dmantel en 2014.
Obama arrive et dit "Si la Syrie utilise des armes chimiques ce sera le dpassement de la ligne rouge" et juste aprs on nous dit que l'arme Syrienne a utilis une arme chimique...
Quand Obama menace d'une 3ime guerre mondiale, tu ne vas pas faire un truc pour l'nerver...
Le gouvernement et l'arme Syrienne protgent le peuple Syrien des attaques venant des rebelles et des terroristes.

Par contre ce qui a beaucoup plus de sens c'est a :
Comment un stock d'armes chimiques est tomb dans les mains de Daech
L'tat islamique suspect de produire ses propres armes chimiques
Dans Mossoul, lEI tentait de mettre au point des armes chimiques
La mission des terroristes c'est de tuer des civils et de faire croire que l'arme Syrienne a fait a.




> Et ton copain Trump a fait faire des bombardements suite  l'attaque chimique d'avril dernier, donc oui il a ragit.


Vous devez parler de a :
Trump lance 59 missiles en Syrie en reprsailles de l'attaque chimique
En ralit a n'avait rien  voir avec une attaque chimique.
C'tait plus un prtexte pour faire un test.
Pas trs efficace en plus :
Avec 23 missiles au but pour 59 tirs, la frappe US a t d'une faible efficacit selon Moscou

C'est le lobby de l'armement US qui a prit la dcision plus que Trump.
Frappes US en Syrie : le Tomahawk, emblmatique missile  1,5 million de dollars

===
Quand on croit que la Syrie utilise des armes chimiques a fait un scandale, mais quand Isral utilise du phosphore blanc sur les civils palestiniens l personne ne dit rien...
Isral :  chaque offensive de Tsahal son arme polmique
_Obus  flchettes, phosphore blanc, bombes  sous-munitions... Lors de ses dernires oprations, l'arme isralienne a toujours t pointe du doigt pour l'utilisation d'une arme controverse._

Isral reconnat avoir utilis du phosphore blanc  Gaza

----------


## Grogro

> Non mais ce n'est pas a qui c'est pass.
> Les rebelles possdaient des armes chimiques et quand l'arme  attaquer le stock d'arme rebelle les armes chimiques appartenant aux rebelles ont explos.
> 
> Syrie : les rebelles auraient utilis des armes chimiques selon l'ONU


Si ce scnario est crdible, ce qu'on ne saura certainement jamais, c'est un stock d'armes chimiques voles dans un arsenal du rgime. Autant dire que les torts sont partags en ce cas, et que le rgime en est tout autant coupable que les terroristes.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Si ce scnario est crdible, ce qu'on ne saura certainement jamais, c'est un stock d'armes chimiques voles dans un arsenal du rgime. Autant dire que les torts sont partags en ce cas, et que le rgime en est tout autant coupable que les terroristes.


A la fin de la guerre froide, la Syrie avait un des stocks d'armes chimiques les plus important du monde. Ils avaient senti le vent du boulet lors de leur guerre contre Isral, et su profiter de l'expertise sovitique dans ce domaine, leader mondial incontest et incontestable dans ce sinistre domaine.

Mais l'arsenal syrien tait relativement sous contrle, et les composs chimiques ne peuvent pas se conserver ad vitam eternam. Il se trouve les rebelles ont t approvisionns par les turcs pour repousser des offensives loyaliste, notamment sur Rakka en 2016. Libre  vous de penser ce que vous voulez mais quand madame Carla Del Pote affirme que les rebels ont utiliss des armes chimiques, on est forc de la croire.

De toute faon, on peut jeter la pierre  l'un ou  l'autre, soutenir les cannibales de l'islam contre les alaouites socialistes (qu'on a largement mancips avec les kurdes  l'poque du mandat), cela ne change rien. Autant pisser dans un violon. Tant qu'on est pas pass  un format d'arme dcent pour pouvoir aller casser la gueule  qui nous dplat, et qu'on a pas dlgu la tche vigiepirate sentinelle aux gendarmes, qu'ils apportent la paix et l'harmonie aux ostracis.e.s de la rpublique plutt que de les briser aux honntes travailleurs avec la limitation a 80kmh qui ne sert  rien, nous passeront pour des clowns

----------


## behe

J'aime bien quand Ryu nous mets des sources qui ne vont pas dans son sens ...
Si tu prends pour acquis ce passage



> La commission ne dispose nanmoins *pas de preuves irrfutables* pour l'instant, a prcis Carla del Ponte. Mais il y a de *forts soupons,* des soupons concrets (...) vu la faon dont des victimes ont t soignes.


Celui l l'est tout autant



> d'informations non confirmes sur l'usage d'armes chimiques en Syrie, *par l'arme fidle au prsident Bachar al-Assad ou par les rebelles*.


ps: j'aime beaucoup ton choix de source, article datant de 2013, soit avant les accusations avec preuves de l'utilisation d'armes chimiques par le gouvernement syrien et des rebelles (gaz moutarde pour eux de mmoire). Enlve tes oeillres et commence  voir que les 2 cots sont dans le crime contre l'humanit

----------


## Zirak

> Il y a 2 versions et on ne saura jamais qui a raison.
> Je suis d'accord avec la Russie, il n'y a pas assez de preuves pour tre certains que l'arme Syrienne a utilis du chlore.


C'est sympa tes articles qui parlent de 2014 et 2016, moi je te parle de l'utilisation d'armes chimiques en avril 2017...

Donc  moins que comme toi, ces gens soient capable de lire l'avenir, c'est normal que 1  3 ans avant, on n'avait pas les preuves pour une attaque qui n'avaient pas encore eu lieu.  :;): 

C'est bien beau de dfendre ton point de vue, mais il y a certains sujets o tes ides sont toujours bases sur des articles qui ont plusieurs annes, une petite remise au got du jour ne serait pas du luxe.

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est un stock d'armes chimiques voles dans un arsenal du rgime.


J'y crois pas trop, a m'tonnerait que des rebelles soient entr dans des stock d'armes de l'arme Syrienne "Salut les gars, on vous prend des armes chimiques et on repart, dsol on a pas le temps de boire l'apro !".
Les armes de l'arme Syrienne sont protg, tu ne peux pas les voler comme a, surtout qu'ils sont en guerre contre des terroristes.

Par contre les rebelles et terroristes ont sont soutenu par plein de pays (notamment Qatar, Arabie Saoudite, Isral) peut tre qu'eux auraient pu fournir des armes interdites.
Les rebelles et les terroristes sont trs bien quip, ils ont eu un gros budget depuis le dbut.




> J'aime bien quand Ryu nous mets des sources qui ne vont pas dans son sens ...


J'ai choisi de ne poster que des articles de mdias mainstreams et comme ils sont tous orient "anti Syrie", ils font toujours en sorte de faire passer le gouvernement Syrien et l'arme Syrienne pour les mchants.

Et pour les dates a ne changent rien, les rebelles utilisent des armes chimiques au moins depuis 2013 et voil.
L'arme Syrienne s'est dbarrass de ses armes chimiques en 2014 et voil.

J'aimerai bien en savoir plus sur cette histoire de chlore, parce que dit comme a a fait plus penser  une piscine couverte qu' une grosse arme meurtrire.
Comment a marche exactement ?
En extrieur ou peut toucher une grosse surface ?
a reste mme avec le vent ?
C'est si mortel que a ?

Et de toute faon il y a toujours ce problme dhypocrisie et de 2 poids 2 mesures, les USA et Isral font bien pire que a.
Admettons que l'arme syrienne ait rellement utilis du chlore pour combattre les terroristes (ce que je ne crois pas), pourquoi c'est plus grave que ce que fait Isral ?

Les USA sont all loin dans l'ignominie :
Le Vietnam dnonce les crimes barbares des .-U., 40 ans aprs la guerre

----------


## Zirak

> Et pour les dates a ne changent rien, les rebelles utilisent des armes chimiques au moins depuis 2013 et voil.


Depuis 1974 mme ! 

Tu n'as aucune preuve de ce que tu avances.





> L'arme Syrienne s'est dbarrass de ses armes chimiques en 2014 et voil.


a c'est ce que tu as lu dans les mdias, tu n'en as aucune preuve non plus.

Donc quand a va dans ton sens, on peut croire les mdias, mais quand a va pas dans ton sens, ce sont des bons  rien qui passent leur temps  mentir et  rpter la propagande occidentale ?  ::ptdr:: 


Tu tais pas sens rage-quit la discussion ?

----------


## Grogro

> Depuis 1974 mme ! 
> 
> Tu n'as aucune preuve de ce que tu avances.


Et nous non plus.

Personne n'est sur place, personne ne sait ce qui s'y passe rellement depuis 2011. Y compris nos gouvernements qui n'ont jamais eu du renseignement de qualit.

----------


## Zirak

> Et nous non plus.
> 
> Personne n'est sur place, personne ne sait ce qui s'y passe rellement depuis 2011. Y compris nos gouvernements qui n'ont jamais eu du renseignement de qualit.



Oui enfin quand TOUS les pays s'accordent  dire qu'il y a eu un truc chimique, et que c'est la faute  l'aviation du rgime, y compris les allis de Bashar (Oui mme Poutine, le copain  Ryu), propagande ou pas, faut pas pousser hein, c'est qu'il doit quand mme y avoir un fond de vrai...  ::aie:: 

Mais oui, personne ne sait ce qui se passe, c'est vrai qu'il n'y a aucun rfugi nul part qui a quitt le pays, aucune association, aucun journaliste, rien, personne, que de chie, d'ailleurs mme les gens morts n'y taient pas, ce sont des lecteurs  Chirac en fait et tous les rapports concernant quoi que ce soit ayant  voir avec la Syrie sont tous faux de A  Z.  

Vous m'excuserez, je dois aller remettre mon chapeau en alu pour que les plutoniens et la NSA ne puissent pas lire mes penses.

----------


## virginieh

Aucun membre du forum ne sait ce qui se passe la bas.

Ryu a raison de dire qu'on ne doit pas croire toujours sur parole les mdias mainstream (ni les autres non plus d'ailleurs), mais a ne veut pas dire qu'il faut croire l'inverse.

Je pense aussi comme Ryu que les USA ont une politique imprialiste et ont commis pas mal d'atrocits, mais j'en conclu pas que tous les dictateurs divers et varis qui se sont retrouvs opposs  eux sont des saints.

J'attends juste de voir comment la sortie de la guerre va se passer et ses consquences, et ce qui va se dcider a propos des gamins qui ont t entrains dans tout a par leur parents qui sont devenus djihadistes.

Parce que ce qui compte c'est pas de savoir qui a raison ou tort mais les consquences que ces evenements vont avoir.

----------


## ddoumeche

De toute faon, si les djihadistes prennent le pouvoir, ils vont probablement commencer par tuer tout le monde, enfin tout ceux qui ne seront pas exils  Chypre ou au Liban. Pendant que l'occident tout penaud regardera ailleurs.
Puis ils vont videment s'en prendre  nos intrts de mcrants,  commencer par nos ambassades, sur le modle de ce qui c'est produit en Lybie.

Le rgime allaouite est dtestable (pour certains) en plus d'tre incomptent, mais les djihadistes le sont encore plus (sauf pour les mmes). Donc que faire ? et bien rien, la coutume et la raison diplomatique voulait que l'on laisse le "patron", c'est  dire la puissance capable d'imposer la paix, faire le sale travail et ngocier une solution pour tout le monde.
Juste s'assurer que les armes chimiques du rgime ne tombent pas dans de mauvaises mains.

Sinon, si les franais se cherchent une cause juste, il y a un conflit autrement plus gigantesque au Congo, pays francophone (et riche...), qui dure depuis 20 ans, et ce pays aurait pu tre notre alli.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Et bien quoi, avec les _frres_ musulmans dont monsieur Erdogan est le digne reprsentant, il n'y a ni libert ni galit mais au moins il y a la _fraternit_. Et au moins la justice marche bien en Turquie


Oui, ils sont fraternels....avec ceux qui partagent leurs convictions.



> Mme si je pense que tu dis cela parce que les partis marxistes lninistes sont lgion dans tout le Kurdistan...


Parler de Marxisme-Lninisme est un anachronisme grossier. Le PKK et la galaxie de partis qui lui tourne autour, dont le PYD Syrien, affichent une idologie fonde sur la pense du philosophe US Murray Bookchin et bien sr d'Ocalan....donc "Bookchiniste-Ocalaniste" si tu veux  ::aie:: 

Aprs, toute sympathie internationaliste et gauchiste  part, le developpement politique au Kurdistan offre un plthore de mouvements lacs, modernistes et rationnels, qui ne sont pas pourris par le racisme du peuple lu et son ressentiment contre le reste du monde. De faon raliste, a en fait des allis autrement plus francs et fiables que....tous nos soit-disant allis dans la rgion, Isral inclu.




> Sinon, si les franais se cherchent une cause juste, il y a un conflit autrement plus gigantesque au Congo, pays francophone (et riche...), qui dure depuis 20 ans, et ce pays aurait pu tre notre alli.


"autrement plus gigantesque"? Depuis 2003, les morts ne se comptent plus "qu"'en dizaines de milliers, la guerre en Syrie est quand mme beaucoup plus apre. Et les Syriens sont technologiquement plus developps que les Congolais.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Oui, ils sont fraternels....avec ceux qui partagent leurs convictions.


Dans _frres_ musulmans ... il y a la notion de _fraternit_




> Parler de Marxisme-Lninisme est un anachronisme grossier. Le PKK et la galaxie de partis qui lui tourne autour, dont le PYD Syrien, affichent une idologie fonde sur la pense du philosophe US Murray Bookchin et bien sr d'Ocalan....donc "Bookchiniste-Ocalaniste" si tu veux


Ahh le charme surann de l'toile rouge.




> Aprs, toute sympathie internationaliste et gauchiste  part, le developpement politique au Kurdistan offre un plthore de mouvements lacs, modernistes et rationnels, qui ne sont pas pourris par le racisme du peuple lu et son ressentiment contre le reste du monde. De faon raliste, a en fait des allis autrement plus francs et fiables que....tous nos soit-disant allis dans la rgion, Isral inclu.


Les kurdes peuvent tre gauchistes ou anarchistes ou national-catholique, ce n'est pas vraiment un souci. Mme si question alliance, on a personne dans la rgion  part peut-tre les grecs qu'on a lamentablement laisser tomber comme d'habitude.
Ceci dit, tu te rends bien compte que pour accorder un pays aux kurdes ethniques, il faudrait pouvoir projeter 550,000 hommes et battre successivement 3 ou 4 pays, dont l'Iran excuser du peu. La dernire fois qu'on a fait cela, ce fut pour la guerre d'indpendance de l'amrique et on ne s'en est jamais remis financirement.
En fait, il tait prvu de leur accorder un tat en 1920 avec le trait de svres mais l'arriv au pouvoir des nationalistes turcs mens par Mustafa Kemal a compltement chang la donne.




> "autrement plus gigantesque"? Depuis 2003, les morts ne se comptent plus "qu"'en dizaines de milliers, la guerre en Syrie est quand mme beaucoup plus apre. Et les Syriens sont technologiquement plus developps que les Congolais.


6 millions de morts en 20 ans quand mme. Et cela ne va s'amliorer avec la demande mondiale pour des nergies "vertes", fabriques  partir de minerais extrait par des gosses.
Et puis s'attirer la sympathie de quelques millions de congolais et droit de l'hommistes, apporte a un certain point politique.

PS: la conclusion logique est que les kurdes vont devoir trouver un compromis avec les syriens, quitte  ce que chacun mette de l'eau dans son th.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Dans _frres_ musulmans ... il y a la notion de _fraternit_


Oui, mais seulement _entre eux_.





> Ahh le charme surann de l'toile rouge.


Les Kurdes utilisent souvent un soleil, aussi. Faut se tenir au courant des nouveauts  ::zoubi:: 





> Les kurdes peuvent tre gauchistes ou anarchistes ou national-catholique, ce n'est pas vraiment un souci. Mme si question alliance, on a personne dans la rgion  part peut-tre les grecs qu'on a lamentablement laisser tomber comme d'habitude.


Sur le papier on a plein d'allis. Aprs je ne leur ferais aucune confiance ( part si on inclut les Grecs).



> Les kurdes peuvent tre gauchistes ou anarchistes ou national-catholique, ce n'est pas vraiment un souci. Mme si question alliance, on a personne dans la rgion  part peut-tre les grecs qu'on a lamentablement laisser tomber comme d'habitude.


La realpolitik a ses limites, parce que tous ne sont pas rationnels. Aider les islamistes est et sera toujours une erreur, quoiqu'ils puise y avoir comme gain  court terme (malheureusement nos gouvernements ne veulent pas l'avouer). Puis, en plus quand on donne des leons aux gens, il serait bien de pratiquer ce que l'on prche.



> Ceci dit, tu te rends bien compte que pour accorder un pays aux kurdes ethniques, il faudrait pouvoir projeter 550,000 hommes et battre successivement 3 ou 4 pays, dont l'Iran excuser du peu. La dernire fois qu'on a fait cela, ce fut pour la guerre d'indpendance de l'amrique et on ne s'en est jamais remis financirement.
> En fait, il tait prvu de leur accorder un tat en 1920 avec le trait de svres mais l'arriv au pouvoir des nationalistes turcs mens par Mustafa Kemal a compltement chang la donne.


Je ne sais pas d'o tu sors le chiffre de 550,000 hommes mais il faudrait effectivement que le Kurdistan s'affirme face  4 pays. Mais sur les 4, tu as la Syrie (non-problme en soit, faut juste que la Russie accepte), l'Iraq (pas non plus en tat de se battre), la Turquie et l'Iran. Certes, se sont des puissances rgionales, mais aussi les Kurdes sont un peuple de 35 millions, capables de mobiliser pas mal de troupes si on les aides  s'armer. Franchement, si on a donn  Isral de quoi dfendre son indpendance, on peut le faire pour le Kurdistan, c'est une question de volont et d'intrts conjoints.

En plus l'arme Turque ne brille pas exactement en Syrie. Mme s'ils restent sur l'obsession d'conomiser les vies Turques en filant le sale boulot  "leurs" jihadistes.





> 6 millions de morts en 20 ans quand mme. Et cela ne va s'amliorer avec la demande mondiale pour des nergies "vertes", fabriques  partir de minerais extrait par des gosses.
> Et puis s'attirer la sympathie de quelques millions de congolais et droit de l'hommistes, apporte a un certain point politique.


Il me semble que tu inclus toutes les "morts vitables" dans ce chiffre, pas seulement les tus, mais soit. De toutes faons le gros du conflit a eu lieu dans les annes 90, aujourd'hui ce n'est "qu"'un pays instable et divis, ce qui est passablement commun en Afrique.



> PS: la conclusion logique est que les kurdes vont devoir trouver un compromis avec les syriens, quitte  ce que chacun mette de l'eau dans son th.


Je crois que tout le monde l'a compris, on l'a suffisament repet dans ce thread. D'ailleurs l'offensive Turque sur Afrin, il n'y a rien de mieux pour mettre les Kurdes et Assad d'accord ::aie::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Oui, mais seulement _entre eux_.


Oui mais c'est un trait d'_humour_. 




> Les Kurdes utilisent souvent un soleil, aussi. Faut se tenir au courant des nouveauts


L'orient est compliqu, on ne peut pas tout suivre.




> Sur le papier on a plein d'allis. Aprs je ne leur ferais aucune confiance ( part si on inclut les Grecs).


Les grecs ont une dette donc sont + ou - fiables. Tout le reste ne vaut rien, mme le Liban (et dsol pour les habitants du pays du cdre qui nous lisent).




> Je ne sais pas d'o tu sors le chiffre de 550,000 hommes mais il faudrait effectivement que le Kurdistan s'affirme face  4 pays. Mais sur les 4, tu as la Syrie (non-problme en soit, faut juste que la Russie accepte), l'Iraq (pas non plus en tat de se battre), la Turquie et l'Iran. Certes, se sont des puissances rgionales, mais aussi les Kurdes sont un peuple de 35 millions, capables de mobiliser pas mal de troupes si on les aides  s'armer. Franchement, si on a donn  Isral de quoi dfendre son indpendance, on peut le faire pour le Kurdistan, c'est une question de volont et d'intrts conjoints.


Non je voulais dire que si on veut aider les kurdes a conqurir leur indpendance, une arme de 550,000 s'impose et c'est un minimum.




> En plus l'arme Turque ne brille pas exactement en Syrie. Mme s'ils restent sur l'obsession d'conomiser les vies Turques en filant le sale boulot  "leurs" jihadistes.


Effectivement, mais on ferait bien pire.




> Il me semble que tu inclus toutes les "morts vitables" dans ce chiffre, pas seulement les tus, mais soit. De toutes faons le gros du conflit a eu lieu dans les annes 90, aujourd'hui ce n'est "qu"'un pays instable et divis, ce qui est passablement commun en Afrique.


90% des dcs taient lies  la faim, aux maladies, ... et aux milices (?). C'est trs estimatif mais on est au niveau de mortalit de la guerre de cent ans. La brousse n'est pas un milieu trs accueillant pour l'homme.
Un pays instable, dsorganis et divis men par un leader corrompu et idiot (forcment il tient du pre).




> Je crois que tout le monde l'a compris, on l'a suffisament repet dans ce thread. D'ailleurs l'offensive Turque sur Afrin, il n'y a rien de mieux pour mettre les Kurdes et Assad d'accord


Et bien mme pas, les kurdes ont refuss que les loyalistes prennent position dans le nord Rojava.. donc ils se contentent de les laisser passer d'est en ouest et sans  doute de leur fournir un appui logistique.

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est toujours la mme news en boucle, Obama l'avait dj :
Emmanuel Macron sur les armes chimiques en Syrie : la France frappera en cas de preuves avres
Donc l il suffit de demander aux rebelles de faire une attaque sous faux drapeau. Les rebelles n'ont qu'a utiliser des armes chimiques sur des civils et faire croire que a vient de l'arme Syrienne et voil on bombarde encore plus la Syrie (il en restera pas grand chose  la fin, aprs des annes de guerre contre les rebelles).

L'arme Syrienne n'est pas conne, elle sait que l'occident attaquera si elle utilise des armes chimiques, donc elle ne risque pas de le faire...

----------


## BenoitM

> L'arme Syrienne n'est pas conne, elle sait que l'occident attaquera si elle utilise des armes chimiques, donc elle ne risque pas de le faire...


Donc tu donnes raisons aux menaces et que sans celle-ci elle utiliserait des armes chimique  ::):

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Et bien mme pas, les kurdes ont refuss que les loyalistes prennent position dans le nord Rojava.. donc ils se contentent de les laisser passer d'est en ouest et sans  doute de leur fournir un appui logistique.


"mme pas", tant que les YPG resistent seuls ils n'ont pas intrt  partager une ventuelle victoire. Par contre il est certain que les renforts et l'approvisionement pour Afrin circulent  travers le territoire du rgime, peut-tre mme comme tu dis avec l'aide logistique de celui-ci (et des Russes? De toutes faons, la logistique du rgime c'est des camions Russes flambants neufs).

En attendant, c'est une belle humiliation pour des Turcs qui voulaient se la jouer faon Opration Serval avec les jihadistes dans le rle des Tchadiens ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc tu donnes raisons aux menaces et que sans celle-ci elle utiliserait des armes chimique


Non pas du tout.
 la base l'arme Syrienne n'avait aucune raison d'utiliser des armes chimiques parce que a pouvait retomber sur l'arme ou pire sur le peuple.
Mme si le peuple comprend quand l'arme bombarde pour toucher des terroristes et qu'il souffre aussi. (vu que les terroristes et rebelles s'installent l o il y a des civils, d'ailleurs une fois en place les terroristes font tout pour que le peuple reste, en les menaant de les tuer, quand tu vis du ct des terroristes c'est trs dangereux de ne pas se faire tuer par les terroristes en essayant de rejoindre une zone contrl par le gouvernement).

Donc dj  la base il n'y avait aucun intrt pour la Syrie d'utiliser des armes chimiques et de toute faon ils s'en sont dbarrass en 2013/2014.

Mais l a va refaire un truc bizarre comme avant, juste aprs qu'Obama ait dit "la ligne rouge c'est les armes chimiques" des "preuves" d'utilisation d'arme chimique par l'arme Syrienne sont apparu....
Donc l, Macron arrive et dit "la ligne rouge c'est les armes chimiques" a m'tonnerait pas que de nouvelles "preuves" apparaissent.

Il est possible que tous les groupes rebelles et tous les groupes terroristes savent ce qu'a dit Macron et par consquent ils n'ont plus qu' faire une attaque sous faux drapeaux.
Pour des terroristes c'est facile de tuer des civils (c'est un peu leur job) et de mettre la faute sur le gouvernement Syrien.
Les "experts" et les mdias vont tous dire "On  les preuves que la Syrie a utilis des armes chimiques, alors qu'on a bien prvenu avant que c'tait la ligne rouge".

L si j'tais terroriste j'utiliserais des armes chimiques contre des civils Syrien pour que l'occident attaque l'arme syrienne.
Combattre l'arme Syrienne c'est aider le terrorisme.
Et c'est quoi ces histoires de "ligne rouge" c'est stupide...
Quand un pays alli fait de la merde vous n'en parlez pas. (le Qatar, l'Arabie Saoudite, Isral, le Bahren peuvent commettre autant de crime contre l'humanit qu'ils veulent, ils ne seront jamais critiqu)

J'aime pas l'Occident avec sa faon de dire "je fais ce que je veux o je veux, je suis libre d'attaquer n'importe qui au nom du bien".
C'est l'Occident qui dicte ce qui est juste ou pas, qui impose sont point de vue (quand c'est nous ou les copains a ne compte pas).
Quand les USA bombarde l'Irak sous prtexte qu'il y aurait des armes chimiques l c'est bien, mais quand la Syrie se dfend contre des terrorismes c'est mal.
Allez regarder les photos des victimes de Gaza qui ont reu du phosphore blanc, et l la France applaudit "Continu mon chre Netanyahu on te soutiendra toujours  ::heart:: ".

----------


## BenoitM

> Non pas du tout.
>  la base l'arme Syrienne n'avait aucune raison d'utiliser des armes chimiques parce que a pouvait retomber sur l'arme ou pire sur le peuple.
> Mme si le peuple comprend quand l'arme bombarde pour toucher des terroristes et qu'il souffre aussi. (vu que les terroristes et rebelles s'installent l o il y a des civils, d'ailleurs une fois en place les terroristes font tout pour que le peuple reste, en les menaant de les tuer, quand tu vis du ct des terroristes c'est trs dangereux de ne pas se faire tuer par les terroristes en essayant de rejoindre une zone contrl par le gouvernement).
> 
> Donc dj  la base il n'y avait aucun intrt pour la Syrie d'utiliser des armes chimiques et de toute faon ils s'en sont dbarrass en 2013/2014.


Euh si parce que les rebelles et les terroristes c'est une partie du peuple  ::): 

S'il n'y avait que des terroristes ca fait longtemps qu'ils n'existerait plus.
Les rebelles sont soutenus par une partie du peuple.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Euh si parce que les rebelles et les terroristes c'est une partie du peuple


lol !
Les rebelles et les terroristes sont des mercenaires pay par l'tranger...
Il n'y a pas beaucoup de syriens parmi les rebelles aujourd'hui.
Et les terroristes ce sont des groupes comme Al Qaeda, Al Nosra, a n'a donc pas de rapport avec les syriens.

Si le rebelles et les terroristes taient tous des syriens la guerre n'aurait pas dur aussi longtemps, au bout d'un temps il ne resterait plus personne...




> Les rebelles sont soutenus par une partie du peuple.


 la base une partie du peuple tait contre le gouvernement, mais quand ils ont vu les rebelles d'un coup ils ont trouv qu'il n'y avait pas vraiment de quoi se plaindre du gouvernement...
Les rebelles sont pire que le gouvernement.

Une minorit de Syrien soutiennent certains groupes rebelles.
Les autres sont moins cons.
Par contre cette minorit a 100% des passages mdiatiques mainstream, ce sont toujours eux qui sont interview.
On va jamais voir ceux qui sont contre les rebelles.
90% des Syriens vivent avec le gouvernement et n'ont pas envie de vivre chez les rebelles.

----------


## Zirak

> 90% des Syriens vivent avec le gouvernement et n'ont pas envie de vivre chez les rebelles.


Chiffre bidon sorti de nul part, c'est pnible  la fin...

----------


## ddoumeche

> "mme pas", tant que les YPG resistent seuls ils n'ont pas intrt  partager une ventuelle victoire. Par contre il est certain que les renforts et lapprovisionnement pour Afrin circulent  travers le territoire du rgime, peut-tre mme comme tu dis avec l'aide logistique de celui-ci (et des Russes? De toutes faons, la logistique du rgime c'est des camions Russes flambants neufs).
> 
> En attendant, c'est une belle humiliation pour des Turcs qui voulaient se la jouer faon Opration Serval avec les jihadistes dans le rle des Tchadiens


Deux scnarios:
soit les YPG s'accrochent trop  cette ide de rsister seul, et Damas passe par perte et profit le Nord Rojava qui est cern, au profit de la rgion d'Idlib, avec change de population  la cl.
soit Damas envoie des troupes et dans ce cas il est possible que les turcs vise les troupes et le rgime loyalistes. Ce qui n'arrange pas les affaires de Damas
Reste donc la question de la rsolution politique du problme.

Quand je disais appui logistique, je pensais aux armements. Les YPG ont pas mal de missiles antichar russes... peut-tre fournis par Damas, peut-tre pris au Daech. Aller savoir, c'est le chaos complet.

Ankara a fait un grande purge suite  la tentative de coup d'tat par les chinois du FBI. Il est probable que les gnraux nomms le soit uniquement par leur loyaliste  l'AKP et non part leur mrites, donc incomptents. Et la guerre en montagne favorise grandement la dfense. Ceci dit, je ne vois pas Ankara lcher le morceau, surtout vu leur propagande dlirante.

Serval c'tait  50% pour la tl, les 2500 types en face avec leurs pickups rouills n'avaient gure de chance. D'ailleurs on a fait dans la dbauche de moyens
Mais tous les problmes ne sont pas rgls, loin de la.





> Euh si parce que les rebelles et les terroristes c'est une partie du peuple 
> 
> S'il n'y avait que des terroristes ca fait longtemps qu'ils n'existerait plus.
> Les rebelles sont soutenus par une partie du peuple.


Les loyalistes aussi, mme si ce sont les minorits. Mais eux sont relativement souds.
Tu souhaites donc que les djihadistes sunnites prennent le pouvoir et tablissent un califat sunnite ?

----------


## BenoitM

> Les loyalistes aussi, mme si ce sont les minorits. Mais eux sont relativement souds.
> Tu souhaites donc que les djihadistes sunnites prennent le pouvoir et tablissent un califat sunnite ?


Je ne souhaite rien du tout, je ne fais que constat...

(Bon est donc plus de 150.000 soldats trangs ont t envoy en Syrie et ceux-ci survivent sans eau et nourriture depuis plus de 6 ans

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Ceci dit, je ne vois pas Ankara lcher le morceau, surtout vu leur propagande dlirante.


C'est sr, tu lis les dclarations Turques et t'as l'impression qu'ils ont dj annex Afrin faon sanjak d'Alexandrette. D'ailleurs ils disent mme qu'ils se battent "dans la rgion d'Hatay"....Hatay, c'est le nom que les Turcs ont donn au sanjak d'Alexandrette aprs l'annexion  ::ptdr::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je ne souhaite rien du tout, je ne fais que constat...
> 
> (Bon est donc plus de 150.000 soldats trangs ont t envoy en Syrie et ceux-ci survivent sans eau et nourriture depuis plus de 6 ans


150,000 trangers (depuis le dbut des combats, en incluant les disparus) qui devait se fonder dans la population, selon le principe de la gurilla. 
Le problme est qu'ils ne sont pas syriens, ne parle pas l'arabe local et donc ne sont pas accepts par les autochtones. Et comme ils ont des armes mais pas de logistique, ils sont donc obligs de vivre sur la bte.

C'est ce qu'on a vu  l'Alep o ils ne tenaient qu'une partie de la ville mais avaient pris la population en otage l'empchant mme de s'enfuir pendant les trves. Pendant que l'occident idiot teignait la Tour Eiffel en leur hommage.

Les groupes rebelles locaux, eux, semblent (?) mieux rsister. Mais leurs but sont clairs:
* tat islamique (50,000), retour du califat, sharia, extermination des impies, kurdes, allaouites, druzes, homosexuels et des nains
* Le Front islamique (80,000 hommes), renversement du rgime impie, sharia donc extermination de tout le monde  plus ou moins brve chance
* L'arme Syrienne libre (50000 hommes), soit disant laques mais composs en ralit de 50% d'islamistes plus ou moins proche d'al-qada
* al-Nosra, c'est  dire Al-Qada
etc

plus une miriade d'autres groupes pareillement islamistes. Bref un vrai nid de scorpion mme pas capables de se mettre d'accord, et qui vont s'entretuer ds qu'ils auront le temps. Ce qu'ils ont dj lors de leur retraite d'Alep vers Idlib par exemple.

Donc je ne sais pas pour toi, mais les djihadistes ne sont pas mes amis.




> C'est sr, tu lis les dclarations Turques et t'as l'impression qu'ils ont dj annex Afrin faon sanjak d'Alexandrette. D'ailleurs ils disent mme qu'ils se battent "dans la rgion d'Hatay"....Hatay, c'est le nom que les Turcs ont donn au sanjak d'Alexandrette aprs l'annexion


Quand je pense qu'Antioche et le nord de Chypre sont  porte de main ....

----------


## halaster08

Des nouvelles du gentil Assad qui aime son peuple et ne lui ferait jamais de mal: https://www.francetvinfo.fr/monde/re...e_2619108.html



> Le bilan s'alourdit. Au moins 100 civils,* dont 20 enfants*, ont t tus lundi 19 fvrier dans des bombardements intensifs du rgime syrien

----------


## Ryu2000

> Des nouvelles du gentil Assad qui aime son peuple et ne lui ferait jamais de mal:


Les terroristes se cachent parmi les civils, quand t'attaques les terroristes tu risques de toucher des civils...

Les mdias ne font pas d'article quand les terroristes tuent des civils ce qui arrivent trs souvent.
Vu que le terrorisme s'attaque toujours au civil...

----------


## halaster08

Toujours ton problme d'amalgames rebelles/terroristes mais bon passons...



> quand t'attaques les terroristes tu risques de toucher des civils...


Sauf que l, c'est l'inverse il attaque des civils en esprant toucher des rebelles




> Les mdias ne font pas d'article quand les terroristes tuent des civils ce qui arrivent trs souvent.
>  Vu que le terrorisme s'attaque toujours au civil...


Si les rebelles sont si mchant pourquoi les civils acceptent de les cacher parmi eux?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Les terroristes se cachent parmi les civils, quand t'attaques les terroristes tu risques de toucher des civils...
> 
> Les mdias ne font pas d'article quand les terroristes tuent des civils ce qui arrivent trs souvent.
> Vu que le terrorisme s'attaque toujours au civil...


C'est vrai. Tu as raison. Quand on se dfend contre des terroristes, qu'importe les innocents autour. Au Bataclan, on aurait du balancer des grenades, voire utiliser des lances rocket pour tuer les terroristes. a aurait fait quelques centaines de morts en plus, mais, comme tu dis : "quand t'attaques les terroristes, tu risques de toucher des clvils" mais c'est pour la bonne cause, alors...  ::ccool::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quand on se dfend contre des terroristes, qu'importe les innocents autour.


Non mais l c'est la guerre...
Ces terroristes peuvent faire beaucoup de dgts, ils possdent mme des armes chimiques  :8O: 
Il faut bien que l'tat se dfende, tuer les terroristes va sauver des centaines de vies par la suite.
On ne fait pas d'omelette sans casser des ufs.
Sinon c'est un peu trop facile, un terroriste utilise un civil en bouclier humain et personne ne peut tuer le terroriste...

C'est pas comme quand Isral prtexte que des armes sont cach dans des hpitaux ou des coles :
Gaza : une cole de l'ONU bombarde par Isral, 15 morts
Gaza: La liste des hpitaux bombards par Isral (PHOTOS)
Parce que l bas la guerre ne va que dans un sens, c'est l'arme isralienne qui attaque des civils alors qu'en Syrie ce sont des terroristes qui attaquent le peuple et l'arme et l'arme qui se dfend.

----------


## Invit

> Non mais l c'est la guerre...
> Ces terroristes peuvent faire beaucoup de dgts, ils possdent mme des armes chimiques 
> Il faut bien que l'tat se dfende, tuer les terroristes va sauver des centaines de vies par la suite.
> On ne fait pas d'omelette sans casser des ufs.
> Sinon c'est un peu trop facile, un terroriste utilise un civil en bouclier humain et personne ne peut tuer le terroriste...


C'est vraiment trs grave les propos que tu tiens l, 20 *enfants* sont morts hier dans des bombardements dclenchs par un connard de dictateur et toi la seul chose que tu trouves  dire c'est que "c'est la guerre", "on ne fait pas d'omelette sans casser des oeufs" !

Franchement, va remplacer l'un de ces enfants si tu juges que leur mort est pour une bonne cause...

En esprant que tu arrives  dormir la conscience tranquille...

----------


## halaster08

J'aime bien la logique Ryu, pour empcher les terroriste de tuer des civils, le gouvernement le fait avant eux  ::king:: 

Et pourquoi Isral n'aurai pas le droit de se dfendre contre les terroristes palestiniens en bombardant  l'aveugle comme Assad?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et pourquoi Isral n'aurai pas le droit de se dfendre contre les terroristes palestiniens en bombardant  l'aveugle comme Assad?


Parce qu'il n'y avait pas de bombes dans les coles et les hpitaux.
Alors que dans les stock d'armes rebelles qu'est-ce qu'il y a :
Dfense russe : *Damas a frapp un entrept d'armes chimiques des rebelles* dans la province dIdlib
Isral qui bombarde des hpitaux palestiniens c'est comme quand les USA attaquait l'Irak pour des armes de destruction massive qui n'ont jamais exist.




> C'est vraiment trs grave les propos que tu tiens l, 20 *enfants* sont morts hier dans des bombardements


Parce que les terroristes et les rebelles ne tuent jamais d'enfants peut tre ?

Peut tre que l'arme syrienne n'avait pas l'info.
Aussi bien il faut bien se dbarrasser des terroristes.
D'ailleurs les rebelles empchent les civils de fuir les zones rebelles.
Alors que le gouvernement voudrait les mettre en scurit.
Les rebelles prfrent tirer sur les civils qui souhaitent rejoindre les zones protgs par le gouvernement.

----------


## Invit

> Parce que les terroristes et les rebelles ne tuent jamais d'enfants peut tre ?


Bah t'as raison, vu que les enfants se font dj tuer, c'est pas grave si le gouvernement en tue d'autres, qu'est-ce sa change un de plus ou de moins aprs tout hein ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Bah t'as raison, vu que les enfants se font dj tuer, c'est pas grave si le gouvernement en tue d'autres, qu'est-ce sa change un de plus ou de moins aprs tout hein ?


Ok on peut dire que les rebelles sont un grave problme et que l'arme syrienne fait parfois des erreurs.

Mais au bout d'un moment, mme si tu n'aimes aucun des deux, il faut quand mme "choisir" le moins pire des deux.
Et le gouvernement Syrien est clairement mieux que l'ensemble des groupes rebelles et terroristes.
Les ennemies du gouvernement Syrien c'est quand mme des extrmistes religieux, donc c'est pas trs cool...

Le peuple Syrien sait que l'arme Syrienne est parfois oblig de toucher des civils en attaquant les rebelles et ils soutiennent ces actions, parce que l'important c'est de combattre les rebelles.

----------


## halaster08

C'est bien gentil mais ton article date d'avril 2017, donc rien a voir avec les bombardements actuels, il n'y a pas plus de preuves d'armes dangereuses que dans les hpitaux palestiniens, donc pourquoi s'indigner dans un cas et approuver l'autre ?




> Aussi bien il faut bien se dbarrasser des terroristes.


Bah oui, donc on massacre tout le monde et voil, plus de terroristes.




> Ok on peut dire que les rebelles sont un grave problme et que l'arme syrienne fait parfois des erreurs.


Ou que l'arme syrienne massacrent sont peuple et que c'est pas tonnant que certains prfrent soutenir les rebelles.

----------


## Ryu2000

> il n'y a pas plus de preuves d'armes dangereuses que dans les hpitaux palestiniens, donc pourquoi s'indigner dans un cas et approuver l'autre ?


Moi je vois une preuve : l'arme Russe a bombard un stock d'arme rebelle et des armes chimiques ont explos dans le stock.
Et il y a d'autres traces d'utilisation d'arme chimique par les rebelles...
Les rebelles syriens ont utilis du gaz sarin, selon Carla Del Ponte




> Bah oui, donc on massacre tout le monde et voil, plus de terroristes.


L'arme devait ignorer que les rebelles retenaient autant de civils.
Quand des rebelles tuent des civils vous ne dites rien...

Pourquoi vous tes autant critique contre la Syrie ?
Elle n'a rien fait dextrmement grave...
C'est la guerre quand mme.

Les USA ont tu des millions de civils sans aucune raisons et a ne vous a pas gn :
US Has Killed More Than 20 Million People in 37 Victim Nations Since World War II
WikiLeaks reveals murder of Iraqi children by US troops

Comme l'arme Syrienne aurait du intervenir ?
Sachant qu'il faut tuer des rebelles qui utilisent des civils pour se protger ?

----------


## Zirak

> Alors que dans les stock d'armes rebelles qu'est-ce qu'il y a :
> Dfense russe : *Damas a frapp un entrept d'armes chimiques des rebelles* dans la province dIdlib


Maintenant tu fais confiance aux journalistes ? J'admire ces 150 retournements de veste par jour, o les articles sont "fiables" quand ils vont dans ton sens, et "mensongers" le reste du temps.


Sinon accessoirement, ton article date d'avril, et il y a eu un rapport depuis (en octobre) qui accuse le rgime syrien, ralis par l'Organisation pour linterdiction des armes chimiques, rapport dont je t'ai dj parl il y a plusieurs jours, mais que tu as ignor, comme tout le reste de ce que l'on te dit.





> Moi je vois une preuve : l'arme Russe a bombard un stock d'arme rebelle et des armes chimiques ont explos dans le stock.


Euh non, relis-bien ton article, l'arme russe dit que c'est l'aviation syrienne qui a soit disant bombard cette usine, pas eux...





> Et il y a d'autres traces d'utilisation d'arme chimique par les rebelles...
> Les rebelles syriens ont utilis du gaz sarin, selon Carla Del Ponte


Mais arrte avec tes articles prims, celui-ci date de 2013, mme l'ONU (qui accuse les rebelles dans ton article) accuse le rgime d'avoir effectu des attaques aux armes chimiques depuis...

----------


## halaster08

> Moi je vois une preuve : l'arme Russe a bombard un stock d'arme rebelle et des armes chimiques ont explos dans le stock.


Sauf que l, on parle de bombardement Syrien sur des civils, rien a voir avec un entrept d'armes chimiques bombard par des russes.




> Quand des rebelles tuent des civils vous ne dites rien...


Si on s'indigne tout autant, c'est juste que personne ne vient nous dire que les terroristes sont des gens sympa.




> Pourquoi vous tes autant critique contre la Syrie ?
> Elle n'a rien fait dextrmement grave...


Ouais le massacre d'enfant c'est tellement anodin.




> Les USA ont tu des millions de civils sans aucune raisons et a ne vous a pas gn


C'est compltement faux.

----------


## micka132

> Des nouvelles du gentil Assad qui aime son peuple et ne lui ferait jamais de mal: https://www.francetvinfo.fr/monde/re...e_2619108.html


Selon l'OSDH.
Cette poque me fascine  ::roll::

----------


## virginieh

> Euh non, relis-bien ton article, l'arme russe dit que c'est l'aviation syrienne qui a soit disant bombard cette usine, pas eux...
> 
> Mais arrte avec tes articles prims, celui-ci date de 2013, mme l'ONU (qui accuse les rebelles dans ton article) accuse le rgime d'avoir effectu des attaques aux armes chimiques depuis...


T'es jamais content quand il publie un lien qui dit le contraire de son argument, tu te plains, alors que c'est la preuve qu'on peut pas se fier aux mdias ce qu'il n'arrete pas de nous rpter.
Quand a va dans son sens tu cherches la petite bte en regardant la date de publication.

Si tu continues il faudrait aussi vrifier les sources des articles, et pourquoi pas s'ouvrir l'esprit et lire des mdias de differentes sensibilits tant que tu y es.

Non l'option qu'a choisie Ryu de toujours rester fidle  son ide premire que les USA sont les mchants et que donc tous ceux qui sont pas d'accord avec eux sont gentils est tellement plus reposante.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Maintenant tu fais confiance aux journalistes ?


J'ai plus confiance dans les journalistes Russes que dans les "journalistes" franais.
Moi j'y crois  l'histoire de l'arme syrienne qui bombarde un stock d'arme rebelle.
C'est plus plausible que les alternatives.




> Mais arrte avec tes articles prims, celui-ci date de 2013


C'est pour dire que depuis 2013 les rebelles utilisent des armes chimiques.




> C'est compltement faux.









> Si on s'indigne tout autant, c'est juste que personne ne vient nous dire que les terroristes sont des gens sympa.


Bien-sure que si, ils appellent a des "rebelles" voir mme "terroriste modr" ! lol




> Ouais le massacre d'enfant c'est tellement anodin.


Ce n'tait pas la cible.
La cible c'tait des terroristes...




> Selon l'OSDH.


Ah bon ?
Du coup cette news n'est peut tre pas  prendre trop aux srieux...
L'OSDH est un organe de propagande anti gouvernement Syrien.

----------


## Invit

> Ok on peut dire que les rebelles sont un grave problme et que l'arme syrienne fait parfois des erreurs.


Des erreurs ? Massacrer son peuple une erreur ? C'est une blague ?




> Mais au bout d'un moment, mme si tu n'aimes aucun des deux, il faut quand mme "choisir" le moins pire des deux.
> Et le gouvernement Syrien est clairement mieux que l'ensemble des groupes rebelles et terroristes.
> Les ennemies du gouvernement Syrien c'est quand mme des extrmistes religieux, donc c'est pas trs cool...


Je vois pas en quoi le gouvernement est meilleur, il tue des civils, comme les autres...
Ah mais oui pardon, c'est des extrmistes religieux en face, sa justifie le massacre de population.  ::roll:: 




> Le peuple Syrien sait que l'arme Syrienne est parfois oblig de toucher des civils en attaquant les rebelles et ils soutiennent ces actions, parce que l'important c'est de combattre les rebelles.


Tu as une preuve de ce que tu affirmes ?




> L'arme devait ignorer que les rebelles retenaient autant de civils.
> Quand des rebelles tuent des civils vous ne dites rien...


Je n'ai pas le souvenir qu'on est dit que c'tait normal que les rebelles tuent des civils...




> Pourquoi vous tes autant critique contre la Syrie ?
> Elle n'a rien fait dextrmement grave...
> C'est la guerre quand mme.


100 civils morts, rien de grave, une broutille en effet... Puis bon c'est la guerre donc c'est tout  fait normal...
Tiens, quand on sera en guerre j'aurai une bonne excuse pour allez tuer des gens : "Dsol, c'est la guerre !"




> Les USA ont tu des millions de civils sans aucune raisons et a ne vous a pas gn :
> US Has Killed More Than 20 Million People in 37 Victim Nations Since World War II
> WikiLeaks reveals murder of Iraqi children by US troops


C'est pas vraiment le sujet de la conversation..

----------


## Invit

> Selon l'OSDH.
> Cette poque me fascine


Mais c'est clair...  :8O: 

On a prouv plusieurs fois qu'on ne pouvait pas se fier  l'OSDH mais non, nos mdias continuent de relayer a...

----------


## Zirak

> J'ai plus confiance dans les journalistes Russes que dans les "journalistes" franais.
> Moi j'y crois  l'histoire de l'arme syrienne qui bombarde un stock d'arme rebelle.
> *C'est plus plausible que les alternatives.*


Non. Et mme si c'tait effectivement plus plausible (ce qui est loin d'tre le cas) : "plus plausible" <> " fait rel prouv". 





> C'est pour dire que depuis 2013 les rebelles utilisent des armes chimiques.


Non plus. Ca veut dire qu'ils en ont potentiellement utilis *en* 2013, pas qu'ils en utilisent *depuis* 2013.

Sinon le rapport publi en octobre 2017 disant que c'est le rgime qui a utilis une arme chimique et non pas bombard une usine de produits chimiques, toujours pas de commentaires ?

----------


## rudolfrudolf

@ ryu2000

J'ai l'impression que tu te fourvoies les USA ne sont pas contre Assad ils sont juste pas avec  ::mrgreen:: , et ils aiment pas plus les groupes de djihadistes. Maintenant faut arrter de se voiler la face.

C'est une guerre  mort ou personne ne peut se permettre de perdre sous peine d'anantissement. En fait je dirais que maintenant il y a plusieurs guerres sur le sol syrien. Et Hlas les civils sont au milieu.
Dont une guerre totale on se fout des civils ce qui compte c'est de vaincre. Le coup de l'ONU et les positions diplomatiques des diffrents pays c'est juste pour calmer l'opinion.

A force de ngociation peut-tre que l'ONU arrivera  faire stopper les bombardements, mais je pense que a sera une histoire du genre vous vacuez la ville mais vous laissez votre armement sur place...
Pour les civils je prie que L'ONU y arrive... Ces gens seront traumatiss  vie et quand je penses aux enfants a me rend malade.

----------


## Invit

> Non plus. Ca veut dire qu'ils en ont potentiellement utilis *en* 2013, pas qu'ils en utilisent *depuis* 2013.
> 
> Sinon le rapport publi en octobre 2017 disant que c'est le rgime qui a utilis une arme chimique et non pas bombard une usine de produits chimiques, toujours pas de commentaires ?


J'ai pas relu tout votre change mais pour l'utilisation d'arme chimique par les rebelles, c'est dans un rapport officiel de l'ONU, c'est pas "potentiellement".

Ce qui est aussi le cas pour le rgime syrien  :;): 

NB: Le pouce rouge sur l'OSDH, je conseille  la personne de se renseigner un peu sur l'OSDH  ::roll::  - Un observatoire doit tre neutre et pas anti-assad, qu'il soit pourri ou non n'est pas la question... La manipulation de chiffres, de lieux, victimes et responsables des actes n'est pas normal...

----------


## halaster08

> NB: Le pouce rouge sur l'OSDH, je conseille  la personne de se renseigner un peu sur l'OSDH  - Un observatoire doit tre neutre et pas anti-assad, qu'il soit pourri ou non n'est pas la question... La manipulation de chiffres, de lieux, victimes et responsables des actes n'est pas normal...


(C'est pas moi le pouce rouge)
Je veux bien croire que l'OSDH ne soit pas 100% fiable sur le nombres de victimes, mais les bombardement sont une ralit, non ? Sinon l'ONU n'aurait pas demand leur arrt. Tu sais o trouver d'autres sources plus fiables ? C'est malheureusement la seule que je trouve dans tous les articles franais.

----------


## Zirak

> J'ai pas relu tout votre change mais pour l'utilisation d'arme chimique par les rebelles, c'est dans un rapport officiel de l'ONU, c'est pas "potentiellement".
> 
> Ce qui est aussi le cas pour le rgime syrien


Oui mais vu que l'ONU fait parti du "systme", je ne peux identifier cela comme une source fiable d'information.  ::aie:: 

Comme tu le rappelles pour le rgime syrien, c'est indiqu dans un rapport de l'ONU (entre autre) qu'il a utilis les armes chimiques, et pourtant, a empche pas notre hurluberlu de clamer partout que c'est de la propagande et que cela n'a jamais eu lieu.

Donc si on ne peut pas croire l'ONU pour Assad, pourquoi pourrait-on les croire  propos des rebelles ? (ou inversement)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je veux bien croire que l'OSDH ne soit pas 100% fiable sur le nombres de victimes


Ben alors a c'est de l'euphmisme !
L'OSDH n'est fiable sur aucun point.




> mais les bombardement sont une ralit, non ?


Certainement.
Mais  partir d'un fait rel l'OSDH peut extrapoler n'importe quoi.
Elle peut aussi faire de l'inversion accusatoire, c'est facile de mettre les crimes des rebelles sur le dos de l'arme Syrienne, c'est un peu dans le genre "attaque sous faux drapeau".

Il est possible que l'OSDH ait invent le nombre de civils touch.




> Donc si on ne peut pas croire l'ONU pour Assad, pourquoi pourrait-on les croire  propos des rebelles ? (ou inversement)


Bon  la limite on n'a qu'a dire que les rebelles et l'arme syrienne on tout les deux utilis des armes chimiques (Mme si je ne comprend pas pourquoi l'arme syrienne aurait fait a... Dans cette situation ce serait quand mme compltement con d'utiliser ce type d'arme. Surtout compte tenu des menaces et du fait que son arsenal chimique ait t dmantel en 2013 Dsarmement de l'arsenal chimique gouvernemental, mais admettons...).

Il faudrait que tous les pays arrtent les armes chimiques et les armes nuclaires.
Poutine : Washington peine  respecter ses obligations sur la destruction de son arsenal chimique



> Washington n'a pas encore dtruit son arsenal chimique, contrairement  Moscou, ce qui va  l'encontre de ses engagements, daprs Vladimir Poutine. Moscou a limin le 27 septembre, plus tt que prvu, sa dernire rserve d'armes chimiques.


Parce qu'au dbut je me demandais "Pourquoi on critique autant les armes chimiques ? Aussi bien t'es mort, t'es mort, que ce soit une bombe, un fusil ou du gaz c'est la mme chose".
Et aprs j'ai compris que le problme tait ceux qui ne meurent pas.
J'ai repens aux consquences des armes chimiques au Vietnam ou en Palestine, et l j'ai compris.

VERS UN NETTOYAGE DE LAGENT ORANGE AU VIETNAM

Le phosphore blanc, l'agent orange, etc, a rigole pas.
Recherchez des trucs comme "vietnam chemical warfare".

----------


## Grogro

> Parce qu'il n'y avait pas de bombes dans les coles et les hpitaux.


Tu es au courant que le Hamas et le Hezbollah se servent des coles et des hpitaux comme boucliers humains ?

----------


## halaster08

> Elle peut aussi faire de l'inversion accusatoire, c'est facile de mettre les crimes des rebelles sur le dos de l'arme Syrienne, c'est un peu dans le genre "attaque sous faux drapeau".


Donc on fait c'est les rebelles qui s'auto-bombardent, pour faire accuser l'arme de toucher des civils ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu es au courant que le Hamas et le Hezbollah se servent des coles et des hpitaux comme boucliers humains ?


a c'est la version isralienne...
Moi j'y crois pas, mais l'arme isralienne y croit surement... (il y a un gros lavage de cerveau en Isral, les israliens pensent que le monde entier dteste les juifs... N'importe quoi...)

Ces groupes essaient juste de rsister  l'envahisseur.
Les palestiniens visent les soldats, les israliens visent des civils.
Vous voulez des photos d'enfants palestiniens mort sur des plages peut tre ?

Parce que la photo d'un enfant syrien a t publi partout...
Deux passeurs condamns  la prison pour la mort du petit Kurdi



> Deux passeurs syriens ont t condamns  plus de quatre ans d'emprisonnement pour le rle qu'ils ont jou dans la mort de cinq migrants, dont celle du petit Alan Kurdi dont le corps chou sur une plage turque a secou la communaut internationale l'automne dernier.


Il ne faut pas utiliser de photo de bb, parce que *l'motion est l'ennemi de la rflexion*.

----------


## Invit

> (C'est pas moi le pouce rouge)
> Je veux bien croire que l'OSDH ne soit pas 100% fiable sur le nombres de victimes, mais les bombardement sont une ralit, non ? Sinon l'ONU n'aurait pas demand leur arrt. Tu sais o trouver d'autres sources plus fiables ? C'est malheureusement la seule que je trouve dans tous les articles franais.


Non justement, certains bombardements ne sont pas le fait du rgime... Et le nombre de victimes est trs important au contraire, a dpend du but de l'opration, du pourquoi, du comment...
Et  partir du moment o c'est anti-assad, le discours n'est pas claire, il ne doit pas tre repris...
Et je te dis a car c'est la mme chose pour RT et Sputnik... Si a marche dans un sens, a marche dans l'autre...

La vrit pour la source fiable ? C'est qu'on ne peut pas savoir... C'est un tel merdier (mme cette histoire de casques blancs...) et comme tu le dis, on le retrouve partout car c'est le seule organisme qui communique sur le sujet et qui a quelques informations sur place sauf qu'il faudrait avoir l'information de base... Et pas des personnes anti-assad qu'il connait sur place...

La seule vrit, nos mdias veulent vendre sur ce sujet donc ils prennent les seuls informations qu'ils trouvent qu'elles soient vrai ou fausses... Et soyons honnte, qui va leur reprocher d'utiliser l'OSDH ? Rien que le nom, tu peux avoir confiance.... 

Moi c'est devenu un point o je ne crois plus rien venant de Syrie...




> Oui mais vu que l'ONU fait parti du "systme", je ne peux identifier cela comme une source fiable d'information. 
> 
> Comme tu le rappelles pour le rgime syrien, c'est indiqu dans un rapport de l'ONU (entre autre) qu'il a utilis les armes chimiques, et pourtant, a empche pas notre hurluberlu de clamer partout que c'est de la propagande et que cela n'a jamais eu lieu.
> 
> Donc si on ne peut pas croire l'ONU pour Assad, pourquoi pourrait-on les croire  propos des rebelles ? (ou inversement)


Ah oui, j'ai prcis je n'ai pas tout suivi de vos changes  ::aie:: 
Mais juste pour moi, car je pense l'ONU fiable*, c'est act, les rebelles ont bien utilis des armes chimiques et ont mme tent de mettre a sur le dos du rgime syrien (pour faire intervenir la France & Co justement...)
Et c'est aussi officiel qu'Assad en a utilis...

* Je la pense fiable personnellement car c'est justement le rapport en question qui a mis  mal le discours de nos politiques franais et notre super ministre des affaires trangers de l'poque.. (srement le cas d'autre pays) en disant que l'attaque chimique en question venait des rebelles.
Et c'est galement  ce moment que beaucoup en France ont fait un pas en arrire en se disant, ok on nous prend pour des cons comme pour l'Irak de l'poque Bush... On va respirer un coup et bien analyser ce qu'on nous balance...

Aprs si on me demande mon point de vue, il est clair, c'est un gros sac de noeud cette rgion, il faut dj bien avoir bosser le dossier pour comprendre tous les intrts gopolitiques, les religions, etc....
Moi je prends juste du recul sur le mchant rgime, les mchants russes notamment car c'est une position stratgique pour eux et si les amricains avaient eu cette base... On ne diraient rien sur les agissements...
Et quand je dis a, a annule en aucun cas les saloperies que le rgime et les russes font sur place... Exactement comme les USA en Irak, Ymen, etc... Sauf que si ils sont anti-assad actuellement, c'est qu'encore une fois, ils ont des intrts quelque part...
En tout cas, bien compliqu comme je le disais et ultra raccourci (par moi)...

----------


## Grogro

> (C'est pas moi le pouce rouge)
> Je veux bien croire que l'OSDH ne soit pas 100% fiable sur le nombres de victimes, mais les bombardement sont une ralit, non ? Sinon l'ONU n'aurait pas demand leur arrt. Tu sais o trouver d'autres sources plus fiables ? C'est malheureusement la seule que je trouve dans tous les articles franais.


Il n'y en a pas. Les journalistes trangers ont t virs ds le dbut du conflit en 2011, et depuis l'unique source complaisamment relaye par la machine de propagande occidentale est l'OSDH, un soi-disant observatoire bas dans une maison d'une banlieue londonienne. Pour ne rien arranger  notre ccit, les nations qui voulaient, pour diverses raisons, faire tomber le rgime  tout prix, ont ferm leurs ambassades. Se privant ainsi du prcieux renseignement sur le terrain qui nous aurait peut-tre permis de savoir  temps que les soi-disant groupes rebelles qu'on soutenait sur le terrain taient massivement des combattants jihadistes trangers (plus de 100000, qui arrivrent ds le mois de mars 2011). A supposer, hypothse optimiste, que les USA, la France, le Royaume-Uni, ne souhaitaient pas jouer la carde du jihad contre El-Assad, et qu'ils se seraient fait rouler dans leur grande navet universaliste par la Jordanie, la Turquie, l'Arabie Saoudite, le Qatar, les EAU. Hypothse hautement optimiste dmentie par les prcdents de l'histoire rcente. Hypothse  laquelle je prfre navement adhrer tant que je n'ai pas une preuve formelle du contraire. 

Quant au rgime, sa brutalit a toujours t proverbiale depuis que El-Assad pre avait rprim la prcdente insurrection des frres musulmans dans le sang. Hama, 1982, 20000  80000 civils massacrs pour liquider 10000 terroristes (qui menaaient la minorit alaouite de gnocide. Comme les gentils "rebelles pro dmocratie" de 2011). De mme que la torture et la liquidation des opposants politiques (islamistes ou non) ont toujours fait partie prenante de l'ADN des rgimes baasistes.

Edit : sans compter que le rgime lui-mme a un passif certain en matire de terrorisme dtat : https://www.franceinter.fr/emissions...septembre-2017

----------


## Zirak

> Les palestiniens visent les soldats, les israliens visent des civils.


Bah  moins que les israliens emplois des enfants dans l'arme, les palestiniens ont aussi touchs des civils, puisqu'ils ont aussi tu des enfants.

La encore, ce n'est pas les mchants israliens contre les gentils palestiniens, il y a des victimes des deux cts. Heureusement que tu voulais que les gens soient moins manichens... 





> Vous voulez des photos d'enfants palestiniens mort sur des plages peut tre ?
> 
> Parce que la photo d'un enfant syrien a t publi partout...


Ces deux phrases, suivies de :





> Il ne faut pas utiliser de photo de bb, parce que *l'motion est l'ennemi de la rflexion*.


C'est juste magnifique.  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 


Heureusement que le ridicule ne tue pas...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Bah  moins que les israliens emplois des enfants dans l'arme, les palestiniens ont aussi touchs des civils, puisqu'ils ont aussi tu des enfants.


Ben putain a doit tre ultra rare parce que j'ai pas vu les articles l dessus.
Moi quand je vois des news qui parlent d'isralien mort ce sont des soldats.
Peut tre qu'a une poque des bus ont explos, mais c'tait autre chose...e

De toute faon Isral c'est une occupation illgale, ils n'ont rien  foutre l les types, ils ont vol la terre des palestiniens.
Et le conflit Isral / Palestine, c'est d'un ct des gens super quip et soutenu par les USA et l'UE, et de l'autre des palestiniens avec des cailloux...




> Ces deux phrases, suivies de :
> C'est juste magnifique.


Non mais c'tait le but du truc... C'tait un bloc... Je ne publie jamais de photo de bbs palestiniens morts.
Et j'en avais rien  foutre du bb Syrien mort... Les mdias en ont parl pendant des jours. Si  chaque bb mort sur une plage on fait un jour de deuil et ben on a pas fini...
Au bout d'un moment a n'a rien d'extra ordinaire des bbs morts.
En plus lui s'tait mme pas pris de bombe... Il est mort  cause des passeurs.

===
Enfin bref, jespre que l'arme Syrienne arrivera  repousser les rebelles et que la paix revienne en Syrie.
C'est le bordel depuis trop longtemps, l'conomie est morte, les syriens n'ont plus de boulot.
Les rebelles devraient abandonn, au bout d'un moment il faut savoir dire stop.

----------


## Grogro

Question : dans quelle mesure les propos de Ryu ne constituent-ils pas d'une apologie de crimes de guerre ?

----------


## halaster08

> Question : dans quelle mesure les propos de Ryu ne constituent-ils pas d'une apologie de crimes de guerre ?


Malheureusement malgr quelques propos borderline (sur la non gravit du meurtre d'enfant), il ne me semble pas qu'il fasse l'apologie des crimes de guerres, il ressort juste sa rengaine classique du gentil Assad qui se dfend contre les vilains terroristes.

----------


## Zirak

> Question : dans quelle mesure les propos de Ryu ne constituent-ils pas d'une apologie de crimes de guerre ?


/bruit de sarbacane

Grogro s'attrape le cou et regarde la flchette qu'il tient entre ses doigts, l'incomprhension se lit dans ses yeux.

Grogro perd conscience et s'en va pour un monde meilleur.



Evite les questions tendancieuses comme celle-l, a pourrait tre mal interprt.  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> il ressort juste sa rengaine classique du gentil Assad qui se dfend contre les vilains terroristes.


Assad est meilleur pour le peuple Syrien que l'alternative.
Donc il faut que la Syrie se dbarrasse de tous les groupes rebelles et terroristes.
Et aprs les opposants pourront faire de la politique et essayer de gagner les lections prsidentielles de 2021.
Aujourd'hui il y a plus de Syriens qui souhaitent le dpart des rebelles que de Syriens qui souhaitent le dpart d'Assad.

Vous ne voyez pas qu'on peut faire un parallle avec la Libye ?
Aujourd'hui tout le monde reconnait que faire assassiner Kadhafi tait une dcision catastrophique et que tout a empir depuis. (on vend des esclaves en Libye maintenant)
Se dbarrasser d'Assad aurait galement des rpercussions ngatives.
Laisser le pouvoir  des extrmistes religieux ce n'est pas top...

Parce vos "terroristes modrs" comme on dit, ne sont pas des grands dmocrates, tolrants.
On aurait jamais du les aider...

----------


## halaster08

> Donc il faut que la Syrie se dbarrasse de tous les groupes rebelles et terroristes.
> Et aprs les opposants pourront faire de la politique et essayer de gagner les lections prsidentielles de 2021.


On se dbarrasse des opposants et aprs on fait des lections ? Pas dur de deviner qui va gagner ...




> Aujourd'hui il y a plus de Syriens qui souhaitent le dpart des rebelles que de Syriens qui souhaitent le dpart d'Assad.


Ca fait au moins dix fois que tu nous la sort celle l mais comme d'hab t'as aucun chiffre pour soutenir ce que tu dis.




> Parce vos "terroristes modrs" comme on dit, ne sont pas des grands dmocrates, tolrants.


C'est pas une raison pour les exterminer.



Sinon j'ai entendu  la radio d'aprs un mdecin de guerre (j'ai oubli son nom, je sais pas si c'est vraiment plus fiable que l'OSDH comme source) que les frappes ariennes visent les hpitaux maintenant...

----------


## Zirak

> Aujourd'hui il y a plus de Syriens qui souhaitent le dpart des rebelles que de Syriens qui souhaitent le dpart d'Assad.


Et on attend toujours de savoir d'o tu sors a ? Tu as t faire un rfrendum en Syrie rcemment ? 

Vous ne pouvez pas nous dire dans ce fil qu'il n'y a personne sur place pour nous dire rellement ce qui se passe la-bas, et venir affirmer que les syriens pensent ceci ou cela...  

Moi pour l'instant, sur ce sujet prcis, la seule chose que j'ai vu passer, c'est un sondage (ce qui vaut donc ce que a vaut, pas grand chose, mais c'est dj un peu mieux que rien du tout) parmi des rfugis venus en Europe, et dans les rsultats de ce sondage, il y avait plus de rfugis prt  retourner en Syrie si Assad dgageait que de personnes prtes  y retourner si Daesh dgageait. 

Donc encore une fois, d'o sors-tu tes affirmations sur la volont du peuple syrien ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> On se dbarrasse des opposants et aprs on fait des lections ?


On peut tre critique envers le gouvernement Syrien et dtester encore plus les rebelles.




> Ca fait au moins dix fois que tu nous la sort celle l mais comme d'hab t'as aucun chiffre pour soutenir ce que tu dis.


C'est les tmoignages recueillie par Pierre Le Corf, et d'autres informations que j'ai eu sur la situation en Syrie.




> C'est pas une raison pour les exterminer.


Le gouvernement essaie de les faire partir sans les tuer, c'est eux qui sont agressif et qui font des attentats.
Les rebelles tuent les civils qui veulent rejoindre le gouvernement.
Syrie : une opration d'vacuation tourne au carnage prs d'Alep



> Le processus d'vacuation impliquant des milliers de Syriens de quatre localits assiges avait t lanc vendredi en vertu d'un accord sign par le Qatar, soutien de la rbellion, et l'Iran, alli du prsident Bachar al-Assad. L'opration avait t nanmoins bloque samedi sur la route de Rachidine, les personnes vacues attendant pendant des heures dans leurs bus en raison de dsaccords entre parties adverses. C'est l qu'un kamikaze a fait exploser sa camionnette pige  ct des 75 bus transportant des civils et des rebelles vacus de Foua et Kafraya.
> 
> Le rgime syrien a accus les groupes terroristes, un terme utilis par le pouvoir pour dsigner rebelles et jihadistes.





> la seule chose que j'ai vu passer, c'est un sondage (ce qui vaut donc ce que a vaut, pas grand chose, mais c'est dj un peu mieux que rien du tout) parmi des rfugis venus en Europe


Non mais eux forcment... Ceux qui aiment vraiment leur pays ne sont pas parti en France (vu que la France aide les rebelles).
On les incite  cracher sur Assad.
Les mdias occidentaux ne montrent que ce point de vue.

Les syriens qui soutiennent Assad n'ont pas quitt la Syrie. (quoi qu' cause de la crise conomique du aux rebelles, au bout d'un moment ya plus le choix)
Si t'interview quelqu'un qui a fuit sont pays il va toujours critiquer le gouvernement.
Si tu vois un vnzulien aux USA, il va mal parler de Chavez...

Bon de toute faon le gouvernement Syrien est en bonne voie pour gagner.
Si tout ce passe bien, la paix reviendra bientt.

----------


## Grogro

> C'est pas une raison pour les exterminer.


Tu n'as toujours pas compris que les terroristes "modrs", les gentils rebelles soi-disant dmocrates chers au camp de la Guerre franais, anglais et tats-unien, voulaient reproduire ce qu'ils avaient commenc  faire en 1982 avant d'tre massacrs par El-Assad pre et oncle, c'est  dire exterminer les alaouites, laques, communistes, chrtiens, chiites ? C'est a le vritable visage des Frres Musulmans pour qui l'Europe a les yeux de Chimne. Le rgime a le choix, depuis 2011, entre exterminer l'opposition ou se laisser exterminer. 

trangement, ce que la propagande occidentale, vendue aux Frres Musulmans pour du ptrole et du gaz (et une sombre histoire de pipeline), se garde bien de prciser, c'est que la trs grande majorit des dplacs se sont rendus vers les zones contrles par le rgime. L'horrible rgime qui soi-disant massacre sa gentille population forcment pro-rebelle, pro dmocratie, pro march et pro Occident. Il y a des millions de rfugis essentiellement en Turquie, Jordanie et au Liban, mais ce n'est que l'arbre qui cache la fort. 50% de la population a t dplace au cours de la guerre, c'est  dire plus de 10 millions de personnes.  

Ce qui ne veut videmment pas dire que le rgime ne commet pas son lot de crimes de guerre atroces. Le bombardement des hpitaux, dlibr ou non, c'est un crime de guerre. En 1982, on estime qu'ils ont massacr 80000 civils pour liquider 10000 terroristes.

----------


## halaster08

> C'est les tmoignages recueillie par Pierre Le Corf, et d'autres informations que j'ai eu sur la situation en Syrie.


Et o sont les chiffres ? En quoi ces tmoignages sont plus reprsentatifs que le sondage dont parle Zirak ?



> Le gouvernement essaie de les faire partir sans les tuer


En bombardant les hpitaux?

edit:



> Tu n'as toujours pas compris que les terroristes "modrs", les gentils rebelles soi-disant dmocrates chers au camp de la Guerre franais, anglais et tats-unien, voulaient reproduire ce qu'ils avaient commenc  faire en 1982 avant d'tre massacrs par El-Assad pre et oncle, c'est  dire exterminer les alaouites, laques, communistes, chrtiens, chiites ? C'est a le vritable visage des Frres Musulmans pour qui l'Europe a les yeux de Chimne. Le rgime a le choix, depuis 2011, entre exterminer l'opposition ou se laisser exterminer .


Je ne soutient aucun camp, je n'ai jamais prtendu que les rebelles taient tous dmocrates.
Je suis juste contre l'extermination d'un peuple, mme si c'est des connards.
Plutt que de laisser un camp exterminer l'autre (et de devoir choisir un camp) je pense qu'il devrait y avoir des solutions plus pacifique (je sais je suis un bisounours)

----------


## Zirak

> C'est les tmoignages recueillie par Pierre Le Corf, et d'autres informations que j'ai eu sur la situation en Syrie.


Donc une poigne de tmoignages (on dira "authentiques" mme si rien ne le prouve) qui ne valent pas plus qu'un sondage sur un chantillon de personne, et des "informations" dont toi seul, tu as connaissance ? 

C'est vrai que c'est convainquant... 

Et ces autres "informations", on peut les consulter o ? 





> Non mais eux forcment... Ceux qui aiment vraiment leur pays ne sont pas parti en France (vu que la France aide les rebelles).
> On les incite  cracher sur Assad.
> Les mdias occidentaux ne montrent que ce point de vue.


Dj pas de bol, c'tait pas en France, mais en Allemagne (et en Hongrie il me semble, ou un autre pays de l'est). 

Quant  tes incitations, c'est comme le reste, pour l'instant a reste au stade de la diffamation. 

Et je ne relve mme pas le reste de tes gnralisations elles-aussi bases sur du vent.


Tiens juste pour te montrer pourquoi tes affirmations sont fausses :

https://www.les-crises.fr/sondage-ce...t-les-syriens/

Ca va "les crises" tu cautionnes comme source ? Bon bah si tu regardes leurs sondages (fait en Syrie hein, donc au prs de gens qui n'ont pas quitt le pays donc qui sont senss "aimer le gouvernement"), suivant la zone gographique o ils habitent, ils ne pensent pas du tout la mme chose. Donc ta "majorit de syrien" qui prfre Assad, c'est du flan. C'est vrai (et encore, d' peine 1 ou 2%) que si tu te limite  la zone gographique contrle par le gouvernement. 

Les syriens sont "pour" le groupe qui contrle la zone o ils sont, car si ils affirment le contraire, ils ont quand mme une grande chance de se faire tuer.  

C'est un peu le principe des sondages d'opinions avec des 80/90% d'approbation par le peuple chez certains des dictateurs que tu aime tant. Quand tu as encore moins de libert d'expression qu'en France, tu dis ce que l'autre veut entendre pour ne pas te faire tuer.

----------


## Invit

> Ce qui ne veut videmment pas dire que le rgime ne commet pas son lot de crimes de guerre atroces.* Le bombardement des hpitaux, dlibr ou non, c'est un crime de guerre*. En 1982, on estime qu'ils ont massacr 80000 civils pour liquider 10000 terroristes.


Oui mais non... Quand y'a 1 ou 2 ans, les USA ont bombard un hpital de l'ONU au Ymen par erreur (pensant que c'tait un repre djihadiste), il a juste fallu des excuses  :;):  Le crime de guerre, c'est quand officiellement, tu n'es pas dans le camp des gentils  ::aie:: 

J'ai entendu 2 secondes de journal sur la radio RMC ce matin (malgr moi, promis  ::aie:: ) et l, en gros, la journaliste "_Depuis dimanche 250 civils morts dont une 60aine d'enfants en Syrie selon l'OSDH, bien sr ce chiffre est invrifiable (texto! ), notre ministre Jean-Yves Le Drian ragit [...]_" ( :8O:  :8O:  :8O: )

Donc comme je le mettais plus haut, t'as une radio ultra cout, avec des journalistes qui font un sujet sur des chiffres qu'ils prtendent eux-mmes tre invrifiables et notre ministre ragit galement sur a !  ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et o sont les chiffres ? En quoi ces tmoignages sont plus reprsentatifs que le sondage dont parle Zirak ?


Les chiffres n'existent pas.
On ne peut se fier sur rien.
Mais je n'ai pas confiance dans les mdias mainstreams, je cherche des gens plus neutre.
Je ne supporte pas comme ils font pass les rebelles pour des gentils, c'est n'importe quoi ce concept de "terroriste modr".




> En bombardant les hpitaux?


On ne sait pas si c'est vrai.
Et si c'est vraiment le cas, c'tait peut tre parce que les rebelles cachaient des armes, ou alors c'est peut tre une attaque sous faux drapeau,certains peuvent bombarder n'importe quoi et mettre la faute sur un autre...




> Je suis juste contre l'extermination d'un peuple, mme si c'est des connards.


Si tu veux limiter le nombre de perte civil, il faut tre contre les rebelles.
Plus on aide les rebelles plus il y a de mort.

normment d'argent a t utilis pour financ les terroristes et les rebelles, une partie de ces gens sont des mercenaires trs bien pay par des forces trangres.
L vu la crise conomique, les terroristes et les terroristes modrs ne doivent pas avoir trop de mal  recruter.




> Dj pas de bol, c'tait pas en France, mais en Allemagne


On s'en fout, c'est pareil...
Plein de pays de l'UE ont aid les rebelles.
Mais bon au final en France on accueille peu de Syrien, ce sont surtout des rythrens, des Soudanais et des Afghans...




> Ca va "les crises" tu cautionnes comme source ?


Ah ben clairement !
a c'est de la vraie source, a ce sont des vrais journalistes, a c'est de la vrai info.
J'ai 1000 fois plus confiance en eux que dans les mdias isralien comme BFM TV, RMC, etc.

C'est un sondage ralis par la BBC (donc bof), mais a informe plus que ce qu'on a en France.
Parce que l on voit :



> On note quaucun acteur ne recueille une bonne opinion majoritaire dans la population, mais que cest Bachar el-Assad qui en a le plus
> (...)
> On voit que dans ces zones, Bachar el-Assad frle les 75 % de popularit. Les gens le voient videmment comme un rempart contre les islamistes.


Donc a confirme mon point de vue.

De plus a a chang depuis 2015 et il est possible qu'aujourd'hui plus de gens soutiennent Assad et moins de gens soutiennent les terroristes.

L il y a un choix  faire : Vous tes du ct d'Assad ou des terroristes ?
Alors j'aime pas les trucs manichens, mais au bout d'un moment faut bien constater que c'est le cas ici.

Si Assad perd, les terroristes prennent le pouvoir et ils sont beaucoup moins sympa.
"Entre deux maux, il faut choisir le moindre" si vous voulez.

----------


## Zirak

> C'est un sondage ralis par la BBC (donc bof), mais a informe plus que ce qu'on a en France.
> Parce que l on voit :
> 
> Donc a confirme mon point de vue.


Lol, y'a 10 pages de graphiques qui disent que tu as tord, et tu prend 2 bouts de phrases hors contextes pour dire que a confirme ton point de vue ?  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

C'est bien marqu : "On a ici les rponses des sonds qui sont *uniquement dans les zones contrles par le gouvernement*."


Donc oui, a confirme que tu as un point de vue biais. Enfin bon l, on peut plus faire grand chose pour toi.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Lol, y'a 10 pages de graphiques qui disent que tu as tord, et tu prend 2 bouts de phrases hors contextes pour dire que a confirme ton point de vue ? 
> 
> C'est bien marqu : "On a ici les rponses des sonds qui sont *uniquement dans les zones contrles par le gouvernement*."
> 
> 
> Donc oui, a confirme que tu as un point de vue biais. Enfin bon l, on peut plus faire grand chose pour toi.


Ryu est biais, mais si tu considre qu'Assad contrle la majorit de la population Syrienne et qu'il atteint les 75% d'approbation dans les zones sous son contrle, a fait quand mme une popularit consquente (plus que le taux d'approbation de Jupiter, je crois  ::ptdr:: ).




> Je ne soutient aucun camp, je n'ai jamais prtendu que les rebelles taient tous dmocrates.
> Je suis juste contre l'extermination d'un peuple, mme si c'est des connards.
> Plutt que de laisser un camp exterminer l'autre (et de devoir choisir un camp) je pense qu'il devrait y avoir des solutions plus pacifique (je sais je suis un bisounours)


Le problme, c'est que la seule "solution plus pacifique" qui a t tente avec succs, c'est de tuer les plus enrags (quand mme) et de remettre  plus tard le rglement de la question de fond. C'est ce que reprsente la repression de 1982, mais aussi des vnements historiques plus anciens, comme ceux qui ont amen les Franais dans la rgion pendant les annes 1860. Le problme avec cette solution tant que tot ou tard les gens recommencent  s'entretuer.

Sinon, la meilleure piste serait de trouver une version islamique de ce qui s'est pass en Europe pour mettre fin  la plupart des guerres entre catholiques et protestants: la dchristianisation. Mais la dchristianisation de l'Europe a t lente et douloureuse, au mieux la dsislamisation sera aussi lente et douloureuse.




> Oui mais non... Quand y'a 1 ou 2 ans, les USA ont bombard un hpital de l'ONU au Ymen par erreur (pensant que c'tait un repre djihadiste), il a juste fallu des excuses  Le crime de guerre, c'est quand officiellement, tu n'es pas dans le camp des gentils


Plus prcisement, seuls des vaincus ont jamais t condamns pour crimes de guerre. En filigrane, pour tre coupable de crimes de guerre, il faut perdre sa guerre. Parce que ce sont les vainqueurs qui rendent la justice  ::mouarf::

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Sinon, la meilleure piste serait de trouver une version islamique de ce qui s'est pass en Europe pour mettre fin  la plupart des guerres entre catholiques et protestants: la dchristianisation. Mais la dchristianisation de l'Europe a t lente et douloureuse, au mieux la dsislamisation sera aussi lente et douloureuse.


Et encore,  l'poque, on n'avait pas l'arme atomique. L dans la rgion il y a quelques nerveux de la gchette qui pourraient faire une grosse boulette...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Quant au rgime, sa brutalit a toujours t proverbiale depuis que El-Assad pre avait rprim la prcdente insurrection des frres musulmans dans le sang. Hama, 1982, 20000  80000 civils massacrs pour liquider 10000 terroristes (qui menaaient la minorit alaouite de gnocide. Comme les gentils "rebelles pro dmocratie" de 2011). De mme que la torture et la liquidation des opposants politiques (islamistes ou non) ont toujours fait partie prenante de l'ADN des rgimes baasistes.


Tous les rgimes de la rgion utilisent couramment la torture, j'ai bien dit tous. Les droits de l'homme n'existent pas au moyen orient, on peut s'estimer heureux quand ils respectent la convention de Genve.
Ce n'est pas une spcificit du Baath mais un hritage de l'empire ottoman.




> Ce qui ne veut videmment pas dire que le rgime ne commet pas son lot de crimes de guerre atroces. Le bombardement des hpitaux, dlibr ou non, c'est un crime de guerre. En 1982, on estime qu'ils ont massacr 80000 civils pour liquider 10000 terroristes.


Depuis 1944, on n'a pas pris de villes sans en raser une bonne partie: Caen, Berlin, Grozni, Beyrouth, Mossul. D'autant que les syriens utilisent des antiques Mig-21  la prcision relative, et des bombes de 100kg pour compenser l'imprcision. Et des chars pour supprimer les tireurs embusqus. La doctrine russe ne se proccupe pas trop des pertes. Evidemment il y a pas mal de dommages collatraux, la guerre c'est sale et ca tche.

D'un autre cot, il ne faut pas trop succomber  la propagande de ces messieurs barbus posant pour la photo avec des gosses dans les bras. D'autant que les bbs ne sont le plus souvent pas les leurs, ce sont normalement leur mres qui les gardent pendant que les pres sont au front ou au caf (c'est un pays arabe). C'est le b.a.ba du mtier, faire poser un courageux soldat blanc avec un gamin local pour gonfler le moral de l'arrire. 
Et il y a tellement d'annonces d'hpitaux dtruits qu'on peut souponner une "lgre" exagration.

Sinon les russes viendraient de dployer leurs chasseur furtifs en Syrie. La grande fin finale est proche

----------


## Ryu2000

Syrie: Poutine ordonne une trve humanitaire quotidienne  partir de mardi



> Vladimir Poutine a ordonn  partir de mardi l'instauration d'une trve humanitaire quotidienne dans la Ghouta orientale en Syrie, fief rebelle sous le feu du rgime. Sur ordre du prsident russe et dans le but d'viter les pertes parmi les civils de la Ghouta orientale, une trve humanitaire quotidienne sera instaure  partir du 27 fvrier de 09h  14h, a indiqu le ministre russe de la Dfense, Sergue Chogou, cit dans un communiqu. Selon lui, *des couloirs humanitaires seront mis en place pour permettre l'vacuation des civils*. Leurs coordonnes sont prtes et seront rendues publiques bientt, a-t-il prcis.


Il faut aider les civils  quitter la zone rebelle.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Syrie: Poutine ordonne une trve humanitaire quotidienne  partir de mardi
> 
> Il faut aider les civils  quitter la zone rebelle.


Oui, enfin, c'est sous la pression de l'ONU, en particulier la Sude et la Norvge, d'abord puis l'Allemagne et la France, que Poutine a accept. 
Il est clair que Poutine se trouve bien embt avec son alli le "Boucher de Damas", qui massacre sans vergogne son peuple pour liminer la dissidence. 

Donc, Poutine essaie de se redonner un peu de prestige dans ce qui ressemble de plus en plus  une puration ethnique  peine dguise.

----------


## MiaowZedong

http://www.dw.com/en/syrian-kurdish-...est/a-42735198

 la demande d'Ankara, les autorits Tchques ont arrt l'ex-premier ministre de Rojava (le Kurdistan Syrien) en vue d'extradition. Combien de temps l'UE traitera-t-elle encore Erdogan comme si c'tait un alli?

En attendant, sur le terrain, les Turcs ont pris 21% du canton d'Afrin. Mais les force du rgime ont rejoint les Kurdes, ce qui laisse apercevoir une longue bataille encore  venir...

----------


## Invit

> Oui, enfin, c'est sous la pression de l'ONU, en particulier la Sude et la Norvge, d'abord puis l'Allemagne et la France, que Poutine a accept. 
> Il est clair que Poutine se trouve bien embt avec son alli le "Boucher de Damas", qui massacre sans vergogne son peuple pour liminer la dissidence. 
> 
> Donc, Poutine essaie de se redonner un peu de prestige dans ce qui ressemble de plus en plus  une puration ethnique  peine dguise.


T'as l'impression que Poutine a dj fait quelque chose sous la pression de quelqu'un depuis le dbut de ce conflit ? Il a juste d terminer sa mission dans le coin.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Combien de temps l'UE traitera-t-elle encore Erdogan comme si c'tait un alli?


La Turquie est amie avec les USA, l'UE, le Moyen Orient (peut tre pas isral), mais c'est compliqu...
a doit tre un point stratgique, vu que tout le monde veut tre pote avec la Turquie.

Les relations semblent voluer mais c'est difficile  suivre.
Pendant des annes la Turquie a fait d'normes efforts pour respecter les rgles de l'UE.
Puis il y a eu le coup d'tat rat et l la Turquie s'est un peu fch avec l'UE et les USA et s'est rapproch de la Russie.
Mais aprs a a encore chang...




> T'as l'impression que Poutine a dj fait quelque chose sous la pression de quelqu'un depuis le dbut de ce conflit ?


Ouais il y a toujours beaucoup de pression contre la Russie, c'est souvent trs menaant, parfois la 3ime guerre mondiale n'est pas loin de dmarrer.
Mais Poutine arrive toujours  calmer le jeu.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Puis il y a eu le coup d'tat rat et l la Turquie s'est un peu fch avec l'UE et les USA et s'est rapproch de la Russie.


Tu dois pas souvent te renseigner sur les relations avec la Turquie, parce que a fait bien plus longtemps que a qu'on est en en froid avec Ankara. Bah en fait depuis que Erdogan se prend pour un sultan.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> T'as l'impression que Poutine a dj fait quelque chose sous la pression de quelqu'un depuis le dbut de ce conflit ? Il a juste d terminer sa mission dans le coin.


Oui et non. Poutine a dfendu Assad "Le Boucher de Damas" parce que a lui permettait de sauver sa base militaire sur la Mditerrane. 
Il a aid Assad  abattre la rbellion (en faisant croire  la lutte contre DAESH) car c'est un truc que Poutine comprend (en tant que dictateur lui-mme, l'opposition a se musle voire a se dtruit), mais Assad a souvent t  la limite avec, entre autre, l'utilisation d'armes chimiques. 
Poutine n'a aucune raison de souhaiter une escalade (c'est pas pour rien qu'il a accept que les USA bombardent la Syrie suite  l'emploi d'armes chimiques) dans ce conflit contre l'occident. De plus, le monde entier commenait  admettre Assad comme interlocuteur pour le problme syrien, et voil que ce relou, massacre son peuple, alors que la menace terroriste a t dtruite. Rsultat, Poutine se retrouve  tre alli de quelqu'un que l'on accuse de crimes de guerre, voire d'puration ethnique. 
Poutine sent que le vent tourne et  tout intrt  lcher du lest en Syrie, pour ne pas voir d'autres dossiers rapparaitre (le dossier Ukrainien n'est pas referm, entre autres).  

Je pense que les diplomates ont du faire quelques heures supplmentaires ces derniers jours entre Paris/Berlin et Moscou.

----------


## Grogro

> Oui, enfin, c'est sous la pression de l'ONU, en particulier la Sude et la Norvge, d'abord puis l'Allemagne et la France, que Poutine a accept. 
> Il est clair que Poutine se trouve bien embt avec son alli le "Boucher de Damas", qui massacre sans vergogne son peuple pour liminer la dissidence. 
> 
> Donc, Poutine essaie de se redonner un peu de prestige dans ce qui ressemble de plus en plus  une puration ethnique  peine dguise.


Ca va deux minutes ce numro de propagande grotesque tellement caricatural que mme l'Immonde n'oserait plus ? Tu ne te fatigues jamais ? Pas une seconde a ne te viendrait  l'esprit de te renseigner et de rflchir par toi-mme ? Tu es quand mme au courant que la ralit n'est pas un conte de fes hollywoodiens avec des gentils rebelles et un tyran dmoniaque ? Que dans la vraie vie les gentils et les mchants, a n'existe pas ? Tu es aussi ridicule dans la propagande que Ruy. Rassure-moi, tu n'tais pas dans le camp de la guerre en 2003 ? En 2011 ?

*Tu as conscience que le monde est un peu plus complexe qu'un blockbuster ?* Et particulirement le Moyen-Orient ? Particulirement CE conflit o une quarantaine dtats au minimum sont impliqus d'une faon ou d'une autre ?

Quant au "corridor humanitaire", qui n'empchera pas les bombardements au "barrel bombs", ni de probables futures attaques chimiques (de la part des gentils rebelles comme du mchant gouvernement), c'est un principe vieux comme le monde depuis Sun Tzu :  un ennemi assig, laisse une porte de sortie. L'ennemi doit savoir qu'il existe une autre issue que sa propre mort.

La situation est d'autant plus critique que si l'on en croit ce sondage trs intressant partag par Zirak, en 2015 une large partie de la population dans les territoires contrls par les groupes jihadistes soutient les terroristes. Y compris dans les territoires  l'poque contrls par DAESH. 

A retenir : *"On apprhende ainsi mieux a complexit de la situation syrienne, et on comprend mieux pourquoi cette guerre civile dure autant et est aussi violente, chaque belligrant ayant en gros le soutien de la population dans la zone quil contrle"*

----------


## MiaowZedong

Pendant ce temps, Macron, Mogherini et les autres clowns senss reprsenter l'Europe se ridiculisent en demandant d'appliquer la trve de l'ONU (une belle blague en soi)  Afrin, et Erdogan les ignore avec superbe. Comment peut-on tomber aussi bas, c'est dsolant.

----------


## Ryu2000

Je viens d'entendre  la radio, que la Russie est en train de dire que la route pour faire sortir les civils est bloqu  cause d'un tir de mortier de la part des rebelles.
Les rebelles disent qu'ils n'ont pas tir, par contre je ne sais plus si ils disent que la route est toujours ouverte ou que la route est ferme.

Les articles ne devraient pas tarder, mais a rappelle a :
Des rebelles empchent les civils de fuir Alep-Est



> Toujours selon l'ONU, des djihadistes n'hsitent pas  faire usage de leurs armes contre les civils. Certains civils qui tentent de s'enfuir sont apparemment bloqus par des groupes arms de l'opposition (), notamment le Front Fatah al-Cham, ex-Front al-Nosra (al-Qaida en Syrie), a prcis Robert Coville.
> 
> Au cours des deux dernires semaines, le Front Fatah al-Cham et les katab Abou Amara ont apparemment enlev et tu un nombre inconnu de civils qui avaient demand de quitter leur quartier afin d'pargner la vie de la population, a ajout le reprsentant de l'ONU. Il s'est dit galement inquiet au sujet d'ventuelles reprsailles des forces loyalistes contre des civils souponns d'avoir soutenu l'opposition. Des centaines d'hommes auraient disparu aprs tre passs dans les zones gouvernementales d'Alep, selon Robert Coville.


Ils sont sympa les rebelles, ils t'empchent d'aller en scurit...
Les rebelles veulent qu'il y ait le plus de morts civils, de cette faon la communaut internationale va critiquer la Syrie et ses allis.
La Russie veut librer les civils de la zone rebelle pour pouvoir attaquer les rebelles sans toucher les civils.
Si des civils meurent c'est  cause des rebelles, ce sont eux qui retiennent les civils de force.

----------


## Zirak

> La situation est d'autant plus critique que si l'on en croit ce sondage trs intressant partag par Zirak, en 2015 une large partie de la population dans les territoires contrls par les groupes jihadistes soutient les terroristes. Y compris dans les territoires  l'poque contrls par DAESH. 
> 
> A retenir : "On apprhende ainsi mieux a complexit de la situation syrienne, et on comprend mieux pourquoi cette guerre civile dure autant et est aussi violente, *chaque belligrant ayant en gros le soutien de la population dans la zone quil contrle"*


Attention tout de mme avec cette partie l, ils ont le soutient des populations de faon "officielle" quand on leur pose la question, mais  la fin du sondage, il me semble que les auteurs prcisent qu'il est tout de mme difficile de savoir (que cela soit pour Daech, les rebelles ou mme le gouvernement syrien), s'il s'agit d'un vrai soutient, ou d'un soutient de faade pour ne pas se faire tuer.

Quand tu peux te faire tuer pour ton opinion, en gnral tu as la mme opinion que le mec qui tient le flingue, surtout quand tu n'es pas en train de mener un combat qui te tient  coeur et pour lequel tu serais prt  mourir, mais que tu es juste la victime d'un conflit entre plusieurs groupes arms.


Cependant oui, une partie de la population soutient chaque groupe, elle n'est pas soude derrire le gouvernement, peu importe ce qu'affirment certains ici. 

Mais cela rejoint un autre lien que j'avais post courant 2017, avec un autre sondage effectu au prs de rfugis, dont une plus grosse partie tait prte  retourner en Syrie suite de dpart de Assad, que le nombre de personne prtes  y retourner suite au dpart de Daech, ce qui montre la division du peuple et sa vision de choses qui ne correspond pas forcment  celle du rgime.


C'est d'ailleurs le plus drle dans la raction de Ryu, lorsqu'il nous dit, que l'on ne devrait pas intervenir, que cela ne nous regarde pas, qu'ils font bien ce qu'ils veulent chez eux et qu'on n'a pas  aller imposer notre "dmocratie"(et jusque-l, il a plutt raison), mais rgulirement il nous rpte qu'il faut tre du ct du rgime dans ce combat, que le rgime est quand mme moins pire que les terroristes ou les rebelles (moins pire pour qui et selon le point de vue de qui ?), etc. etc. 

Bref, faut pas se mler de ce qui ne nous regarde pas, mais par contre, a serait quand mme bien si on pouvait faire en sorte que cela soit plutt ce camp la qui gagne qu'un autre...  ::aie:: 


Mon rve aurait t que les USA soient allis d'Assad dans ce conflit, et la Russie du ct de l'UE, soit le cerveau de Ryu aurait fondu, soit il aurait t capable de dfendre les terroristes contre les imprialistes amricains, juste par principe.  ::D:

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Mais cela rejoint un autre lien que j'avais post courant 2017, avec un autre sondage effectu au prs de rfugis, dont une plus grosse partie tait prte  retourner en Syrie suite de dpart de Assad, que le nombre de personne prtes  y retourner suite au dpart de Daech, ce qui montre la division du peuple et sa vision de choses qui ne correspond pas forcment  celle du rgime.


Enfin, a montre surtout que les Syriens ne sont pas du tout en phase avec notre vision occidentale droit-de-l'hommiste pour laquelle le Daesh est une horreur.

----------


## Ryu2000

> les auteurs prcisent qu'il est tout de mme difficile de savoir (que cela soit pour Daech, les rebelles ou mme le gouvernement syrien), s'il s'agit d'un vrai soutient, ou d'un soutient de faade pour ne pas se faire tuer.


C'est clair que si t'es dans un coin rebelle et que tu dis que tu soutiens le gouvernement tu prends un gros risque...




> mais rgulirement il nous rpte qu'il faut tre du ct du rgime dans ce combat, que le rgime est quand mme moins pire que les terroristes ou les rebelles (moins pire pour qui et selon le point de vue de qui ?), etc. etc.


C'est le PROTOCOLE, du droit international, et ce que tu veux.
Dans les rgles on a pas le droit d'aider des gens  renverser un pouvoir lgitime.
Le gouvernement Syrien est lgitime, les rebelles veulent le renverser, en principe on ne devrait pas aider les rebelles.
Mais aujourd'hui on ne respect plus rien et on a mme arm les rebelles !

Il y a des tas d'arguments qui montrent en quoi le gouvernement Syrien est mieux que les rebelles.
Dj le premier truc c'est que le gouvernement syrien est laque et protge les minorits, alors que les rebelles sont des djihadistes islamistes.
Et normalement avec votre ducation de bon petit rpublicain, attach  la lacit, aux droits de l'homme et toutes ces conneries, vous ne devriez pas dfendre les rebelles.
Les rebelles c'est exactement ce que la rpublique ne veut pas chez elle.




> Mon rve aurait t que les USA soient allis d'Assad dans ce conflit, et la Russie du ct de l'UE


Les USA alli d'Assad c'est impossible, sur ce coup.
Les USA font parti du problme, ils sont derrire le terrorisme qui touche la Syrie. (pompier pyromane)
Les USA ont aid Al Qaeda, ils ont aid Daesh.
D'ailleurs pour Al Qaeda, Hillary le reconnait publiquement.

Apparemment tu donnes des armes aux rebelles et elles se retrouvent chez les terroristes :
US and Saudi Arabia arms significantly enhanced Isis military capabilities, report reveals



> An extensive field investigation into the origins of Isis weaponry in Syria and Iraq has found that *weapons supplied by the US and Saudi Arabia to the Syrian opposition often ended up in the jihadis hands*, enhancing the quantity and quality of their armaments.


Les USA ont fait dtruire la Libye par le biais de Sarkozy, et a fait 7 ans qu'ils s'en prennent  la Syrie par le biais des rebelles et des terroristes. (qui sont galement soutenu par l'Arabie Saoudite et l'UE)

En 2007, un gars de l'arme US expliquait qu'il y avait un projet de dtruire 7 pays :
Global Warfare: Were going to take out 7 countries in 5 years: Iraq, Syria, Lebanon, Libya, Somalia, Sudan & Iran..

===
Par contre la Russie avec l'UE ce serait tip top !  ::):  ::mrgreen::  ::D:  :;):  
J'adorerais que la France se rapproche de la Russie on a pas de raison d'tre fch avec eux.
Et l'UE + la Russie contre les USA, ce serait trop beau.
Si a pouvait tre le programme de la 3ime guerre mondiale ce serait pas plus mal que ce qu'on risque d'avoir...

Mais c'est impossible aussi, l'UE est fait pour suivre les ordres des USA.
C'est triste, mais c'est comme a, l'UE nous fait nous soumettre encore plus aux USA.
Alors qu'officiellement c'est sens nous donner du poids dans les ngociations ^^

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ca va deux minutes ce numro de propagande grotesque tellement caricatural que mme l'Immonde n'oserait plus ? Tu ne te fatigues jamais ? Pas une seconde a ne te viendrait  l'esprit de te renseigner et de rflchir par toi-mme ? Tu es quand mme au courant que la ralit n'est pas un conte de fes hollywoodiens avec des gentils rebelles et un tyran dmoniaque ? Que dans la vraie vie les gentils et les mchants, a n'existe pas ? Tu es aussi ridicule dans la propagande que Ruy. Rassure-moi, tu n'tais pas dans le camp de la guerre en 2003 ? En 2011 ?
> 
> *Tu as conscience que le monde est un peu plus complexe qu'un blockbuster ?* Et particulirement le Moyen-Orient ? Particulirement CE conflit o une quarantaine dtats au minimum sont impliqus d'une faon ou d'une autre ?
> 
> Quant au "corridor humanitaire", qui n'empchera pas les bombardements au "barrel bombs", ni de probables futures attaques chimiques (de la part des gentils rebelles comme du mchant gouvernement), c'est un principe vieux comme le monde depuis Sun Tzu :  un ennemi assig, laisse une porte de sortie. L'ennemi doit savoir qu'il existe une autre issue que sa propre mort.
> 
> La situation est d'autant plus critique que si l'on en croit ce sondage trs intressant partag par Zirak, en 2015 une large partie de la population dans les territoires contrls par les groupes jihadistes soutient les terroristes. Y compris dans les territoires  l'poque contrls par DAESH. 
> 
> A retenir : *"On apprhende ainsi mieux a complexit de la situation syrienne, et on comprend mieux pourquoi cette guerre civile dure autant et est aussi violente, chaque belligrant ayant en gros le soutien de la population dans la zone quil contrle"*


Apparemment, tu ne sais pas trop bien lire.

O ai-je dis que tout tait simple ? 
Que Assad soit en train de massacrer sa population pour tuer 3/4 rebelles qui restent encore dans la Ghouta orientale, c'est un fait. Ce que Ryu appelle des terroristes, ce sont de opposants au rgime de Damas. Daesh, c'est fini ou comme tel. 

Ce qui se passe en Syrie est une puration ethnique. Rien d'autre. Quand un rgime bombarde des hpitaux, tu appelles cela comment ? Faut pas croire que tout ce qui se dit est faux, uniquement parce que a a t relay par tel ou tel canard qui a pignon sur rue. Et il ne faut obligatoirement accorder du crdit  tout ce qui va contre l'avis des politiques ou de l'ONU. Je te pensais un peu plus ... rflchis. Dommage.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quand un rgime bombarde des hpitaux, tu appelles cela comment ?



Gaza: plus de 620 morts, des hpitaux bombards
Gaza: La liste des hpitaux bombards par Isral (PHOTOS)
VIDEO. Isral bombarde une cole de l'ONU  Gaza, 16 morts
Gaza : Isral bombarde les hpitaux et toute linfrastructure mdicale
En Isral c'est bien de l'puration ethnique, puisque c'est un pays qui se veut juif.

Mais en Syrie, c'est peut tre les "opposants" (comme vous dites) qui ont attaqu un hpital pour que les mdias menteurs (OSDH) disent que a venait de l'arme Syrienne.
Ou alors c'est juste que les rebelles utilisent les hpitaux pour se cacher, comme ils utilisent les civils comme bouclier humain...

----------


## Zirak

> C'est clair que si t'es dans un coin rebelle et que tu dis que tu soutiens le gouvernement tu prends un gros risque...


Mais c'est pareil avec le rgime.  :;): 





> Il y a des tas d'arguments qui montrent en quoi le gouvernement Syrien est mieux que les rebelles.


Des arguments ou des affirmations de ta part ?

Sinon je veux bien entendre cette liste norme d'arguments.





> Dj le premier truc c'est que le gouvernement syrien est laque et protge les minorits, alors que les rebelles sont des djihadistes islamistes.


Et ? 

Peut-tre que les syriens n'en ont rien a pter de la lacit et prfrent un gouvernement islamiste ? 

Cet argument n'est valide que de notre point vue occidental, pas forcment d'un point de vue syrien (attention, je ne dis pas que c'est faux, mais que ce n'est pas forcment vrai, tu n'en sais rien).





> Et normalement avec votre ducation de bon petit rpublicain, attach  la lacit, aux droits de l'homme et toutes ces conneries, vous ne devriez pas dfendre les rebelles.


Oui mais en tant attach aux droits de l'homme, du coup, on ne peut pas non plus tre du ct d'Assad, c'est balot... 





> Les rebelles c'est exactement ce que la rpublique ne veut pas chez elle.


Ca tombe bien, a n'a aucun rapport et les rebelles n'ont jamais affirm vouloir venir s'installer dans le 77.






> Les USA alli d'Assad c'est impossible, sur ce coup.
> Les USA font parti du problme, ils sont derrire le terrorisme qui touche la Syrie. (pompier pyromane)
> Les USA ont aid Al Qaeda, ils ont aid Daesh.
> D'ailleurs pour Al Qaeda, Hillary le reconnait publiquement.
> 
> Apparemment tu donnes des armes aux rebelles et elles se retrouvent chez les terroristes :
> 
> 
> Les USA ont fait dtruire la Libye par le biais de Sarkozy, et a fait 7 ans qu'ils s'en prennent  la Syrie par le biais des rebelles et des terroristes. (qui sont galement soutenu par l'Arabie Saoudite et l'UE)
> ...


C'tait juste une boutade, pas besoin de refaire tout l'histoire en rptant tes trucs faux pour la 50me fois. 





> Par contre la Russie avec l'UE ce serait tip top !  
> J'adorerais que la France se rapproche de la Russie on a pas de raison d'tre fch avec eux.
> Et l'UE + la Russie contre les USA, ce serait trop beau.
> Si a pouvait tre le programme de la 3ime guerre mondiale ce serait pas plus mal que ce qu'on risque d'avoir...
> 
> Mais c'est impossible aussi, l'UE est fait pour suivre les ordres des USA.
> C'est triste, mais c'est comme a, l'UE nous fait nous soumettre encore plus aux USA.
> Alors qu'officiellement c'est sens nous donner du poids dans les ngociations ^^


c'est kro kro trisme !  ::(:

----------


## Zirak

> Mais en Syrie, c'est peut tre les "opposants" (comme vous dites) qui ont attaqu un hpital pour que les mdias menteurs (OSDH) disent que a venait de l'arme Syrienne.
> Ou alors c'est juste que les rebelles utilisent les hpitaux pour se cacher, comme ils utilisent les civils comme bouclier humain...


Ou c'est peut-tre le gouvernement qui fait le mnage.

C'est quand mme marrant que tu sois capable de gober les trucs complotistes les plus improbables, mais que tu limines d'office des explications tout autant voir plus valables d'un revers de main, juste car cela ne va pas dans ton sens.

C'est sr que a doit t'aider  construire un jugement moins manichen et beaucoup plus nuanc.

----------


## Grogro

> Cependant oui, une partie de la population soutient chaque groupe, elle n'est pas soude derrire le gouvernement, peu importe ce qu'affirment certains ici. 
> 
> Mais cela rejoint un autre lien que j'avais post courant 2017, avec un autre sondage effectu au prs de rfugis, dont une plus grosse partie tait prte  retourner en Syrie suite de dpart de Assad, que le nombre de personne prtes  y retourner suite au dpart de Daech, ce qui montre la division du peuple et sa vision de choses qui ne correspond pas forcment  celle du rgime.


Il faut garder  l'esprit les fondamentaux ethno-religieux de la Syrie : 70% de la population est sunnite, proche par endroit des Frres Musulmans (eux-mmes contrls par le Qatar et la Turquie), la minorit alaouite au pouvoir qui a ostracis et discrimin les sunnites pendant 50 ans est considre comme hrtique, "kouffar", par les islamistes (sunnites, ils sont dfendus par les islamistes chiites), et condamne  mort par des fatwas fondamentalistes. Les druzes sont dfendus par Isral, et les chrtiens sont seuls abandonns par l'Occident fascin par les Frres Musulmans. Les Frres Musulmans et le rgime Baathiste sont clairement coresponsables du conflit. Et il parait difficile d'imaginer une issue politique tant qu'un de ces deux belligrant sera debout.

Mme l'Immonde reconnait maintenant que les gentils rebelles de la Ghoutta sont des terroristes (Al-Qada). Ce qui nabsout encore une fois bien videmment pas le rgime pour sa guerre de terreur, et certainement pas pour les nombreux crimes de guerre avrs d'El-Assad : http://www.lemonde.fr/proche-orient/...3140_3218.html

Deux autres groupes fondamentalistes mentionns : 

"_Ces tractations ont culmin durant lt et lautomne 2017, dans le cadre du processus de  dsescalade  men par la Russie. Au Caire au mois de juillet, des reprsentants de Jaych Al-Islam (lArme de lislam), une formation salafiste proche de lArabie saoudite et qui est le groupe arm le plus puissant de la Ghouta orientale, avaient conclu avec les envoys de Moscou, sous les encouragements dAhmed Jarba, un accord prvoyant un arrt des combats et un acheminement daide humanitaire dans lenclave alors assig depuis plus de quatre ans. Autre faction arme de ce territoire, Faylaq Al-Rahmane ( La Lgion du Tout-Misricordieux ), patronne par le Qatar et proche des Frres musulmans, tait parvenue  un accord similaire, lors dune rencontre avec des dlgus russes, au mois daot  Genve._"

Relisez calmement. Mme les communiqus de presses officiels du bloc amricano-occidental reconnaissent que les groupes rebelles sont des groupes terroristes, soutenus et arms par des puissances trangres. Mme notre propre propagande droit-de-l'hommiste obsde par le mchant rgime dictatorial vend la mche. Les chancelleries occidentales ne sont plus prtes  donner carte blanche aux salafistes et aux Frres Musulmans pour une bte histoire de gaz et de pipeline. Ce qui me conforte dans mon hypothse : nous ne savions pas ce qui se passait en Syrie en 2011 et nos dirigeants n'ont pas ncessairement soutenu le terrorisme islamiste en toute connaissance de cause.

----------


## Zirak

> Les minorits se feraient tuer parce que les rebelles sont des tars.


Mais en quoi a te regarde, ils font ce qu'ils veulent chez eux...





> Les gens normaux ne tuent pas les minorits !


Normaux par rapport  qui / quoi ? Par rapport  tes standards d'occidental, par rapport  mes standards d'occidental qui ne sont dj pas les mmes que les tiens ? Ou par rapport aux standards de gens qui n'ont pas la mme religion, pas la mme culture, et du coup pas forcment les mmes critres de "normalit" ?





> Parfois le plus important c'est de tuer des rebelles.
> C'est une bataille  mort, la Syrie contre les rebelles, donc il faut y aller.


Je ne sais plus quoi dire rendu l...  Pour en revenir  la normalit, et bien par exemple, pour moi, TU n'es pas normal, je ne vois pas comment on peut tenir ce genre de discours et penser ce genre de chose en tant "normal".





> Ils en sont pas au niveau d'Isral non plus...


Oui mais on s'en fou toujours autant, car ce n'est toujours pas un concours, et que ce fil ne parle toujours pas d'Isral.  






> Du coup a y est on a les articles qui parlent des rebelles :
> Reprise des combats en Syrie malgr la trve dcrte par Moscou
> 
> 
> Si des civils meurent c'est de la faute des rebelles.
> La Syrie fait son maximum pour sauver les civils.
> L il y a un couloir humanitaire attaqu par les rebelles.


Tu as bien vu que sur tes 3 phrases, la seule que tu n'as pas mise en gras, c'est celle qui dit que le "gouvernement syrien" a effectu X attaques depuis le dbut de la trve humanitaire ?

Effectivement, la Syrie fait son maximum, elle ne respecte pas non plus les trves, et bombarde des hpitaux, c'est le combo gagnant pour sauver les civils, leur tirer dessus et dtruire les lieux o ils pourraient tre soigns...


Sinon dans ton article on peut lire aussi :




> Cette trve est une farce,* la Russie nous tue tous les jours et nous bombarde tous les jours* , *affirme*  lAFP Samer Al-Bouydani, *un habitant de Douma*.  Je ne peux pas faire confiance  ses auteurs pour quitter [la Ghouta] avec ma famille [via les couloirs humanitaires]. *Cest le rgime qui nous tue, comment pourrais-je lui faire confiance ?* , ajoute le jeune homme de 25 ans.





> *La dernire offensive mene par le rgime et son alli russe a mis hors dtat plusieurs hpitaux* de lenclave et engendr *un bond des prix des aliments de premire ncessit, y compris celui du pain, qui a t multipli par 25 durant le mois de fvrier*, selon lOCHA.


etc. etc.

Et tout ce que tu en ressors, c'est les 2 phrases sur les rebelles ? -_-

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Relisez calmement. Mme les communiqus de presses officiels du bloc amricano-occidental reconnaissent que les groupes rebelles sont des groupes terroristes, soutenus et arms par des puissances trangres. Mme notre propre propagande droit-de-l'hommiste obsde par le mchant rgime dictatorial vend la mche. Les chancelleries occidentales ne sont plus prtes  donner carte blanche aux salafistes et aux Frres Musulmans pour une bte histoire de gaz et de pipeline. Ce qui me conforte dans mon hypothse : nous ne savions pas ce qui se passait en Syrie en 2011 et nos dirigeants n'ont pas ncessairement soutenu le terrorisme islamiste en toute connaissance de cause.


Je ne sais pas si c'est de l'optimisme ou de la navet de ta part. En tout cas, si les chancelleries occidentales se sont faites berner, c'est qu'elles le voulaient bien. Nul n'est plus aveugle que celui qui ne veut pas voir...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et tout ce que tu en ressors, c'est les 2 phrases sur les rebelles ?


Sache bien qu'il est extremement difficile de trouver des phrases qui met un peu la faute sur les rebelles. (mme si dans l'exemple, a fait passer l'information pour un mensonge et l'OSDH pour la vrit absolue)
Les mdias occidentaux sont 100% pro rebelles et 100% anti Syrie/Russie/Iran.

Le traitement mdiatique ce n'est pas la ralit.
On nous montre que les civils pro rebelles, anti Assad.
J'ai envie de voir les civils anti rebelles et pro Assad, je sais qu'ils existent, et qu'ils sont probablement majoritaire.

Pour moi la version Russe, tient beaucoup plus debout que la version rebelle.

----------


## Zirak

> Les mdias occidentaux sont 100% pro rebelles et 100% anti Syrie/Russie/Iran.
> 
> *Le traitement mdiatique ce n'est pas la ralit.*
> On nous montre que les civils pro rebelles, anti Assad.
> J'ai envie de voir les civils anti rebelles et pro Assad, je sais qu'ils existent, et qu'ils sont probablement majoritaire.
> 
> Pour moi la version Russe, tient beaucoup plus debout que la version rebelle.


C'est comme mme pratique cette excuse, mais faudrait voir  trouver autre chose que "tout n'est que mensonge" en permanence, surtout quand dans les faits, tu es dans l'incapacit de prouver ce que tu avances.

Sinon j'ai juste  dire que tous les liens que tu postes sont des mensonges (puisque provenant des mdias aussi), et on sera bien avanc tous les deux, c'est sr que le dbat va tre passionnant...


Non, tout ce qui ne va pas dans ton sens, n'est pas un mensonge des mdias, c'est un peu trop facile de toujours botter en touche avec cet argument ou alors tu as tout compris au monde et  la vie, mieux que tous les autres habitants de cette plante, et tu mrites d'tre notre notre grand gourou Skippy et de rgner sur le globe.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est comme mme pratique cette excuse, mais faudrait voir  trouver autre chose que "tout n'est que mensonge" en permanence, surtout quand dans les faits, tu es dans l'incapacit de prouver ce que tu avances.


Personne n'est capable de prouver quoi que ce soit.
C'est une source d'information contre une autre, j'ai juste aucune confiance dans les mdias franais... (je les connais les gars, je sais comment a marche, le "journalisme")

J'ai moins de mal  croire Russia Today, que Le Monde, Le Figaro, L'Express, Le Parisien, L'Obs, etc.
Pour moi tous les mdias franais c'est la mme merde (quoi que ceux qui appartiennent  Drahi sont peut tre lgrement pire que les autres).
Mais de toute faon ce ne sont que des gens qui recopient les sources que le journal aiment bien, comme l'AFP et l'OSDH pour la Syrie...

----------


## Invit

Mais pourquoi tu crois  Russia Today ?

Surtout pour parler d'un conflit qui implique la Russie, si c'est comme en France, sous influence de l'Etat (et grand groupe prive pour la France), ils ne seront pas objectifs (dans un sens ou dans l'autre).

----------


## Invit

> C'est une source d'information contre une autre, j'ai juste aucune confiance dans les mdias franais... (je les connais les gars, je sais comment a marche, le "journalisme")


C'est vrai que cela me parait beaucoup plus sur de croire une source venant d'un pays qui assassine les journalistes de l'opposition et qui prend part  l'actualit qu'elle relate, on peut tre sur que l'impartialit sera bien prsente.

Non mais sans rire tu tais absent  la distribution des cerveaux ou quoi ? Du moins c'est ce que je pense en voyant a :




> Parfois le plus important c'est de tuer des rebelles.
> C'est une bataille  mort, la Syrie contre les rebelles, donc il faut y aller.

----------


## Gooby

> Mais pourquoi tu crois  Russia Today ?
> 
> Surtout pour parler d'un conflit qui implique la Russie, si c'est comme en France, sous influence de l'Etat (et grand groupe prive pour la France), ils ne seront pas objectifs (dans un sens ou dans l'autre).


Parce que c'est un parangon d'illogisme avec lequel tu ne peux raisonner calmement.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Mais pourquoi tu crois  Russia Today ?
> 
> Surtout pour parler d'un conflit qui implique la Russie, si c'est comme en France, sous influence de l'Etat (et grand groupe prive pour la France), ils ne seront pas objectifs (dans un sens ou dans l'autre).


Nuanons le propos, la plupart sont objectifs mme s'il faut faire la part des choses. Ils ont juste un parti pris, ce qui est leur droit, mais ce parti pris notamment des mdias franais est compltement opposs  nos intrts concrets. Voila qui nous rappelle furieusement le cas de Chirac qui a trahit au nom des djihadistes du Kosovo.
Dj  l'poque on nous a sorti le coup du soit disant gnocide des pauvres albanais.

Lors d'une guerre, la premire victime est la vrit.

----------


## Invit

> Nuanons le propos, la plupart sont objectifs mme s'il faut faire la part des choses. Ils ont juste un parti pris, ce qui est leur droit, mais ce parti pris notamment des mdias franais est compltement opposs  nos intrts concrets. Voila qui nous rappelle furieusement le cas de Chirac qui a trahit au nom des djihadistes du Kosovo.
> Dj  l'poque on nous a sorti le coup du soit disant gnocide des pauvres albanais.
> 
> Lors d'une guerre, la premire victime est la vrit.


Mme chose pour la Russie non ?

Par contre, la plupart objectif, a va dpendre de quoi... Regarde le documentaire "les nouveaux chiens de garde" ou souviens toi du sms de Dassault  Dupont-Aignan durant la campagne, etc...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> (je les connais les gars, je sais comment a marche, le "journalisme")


Ha ? Et, de comment tu les connais ? Tu peux nous expliquer d'o et comment tu sais "comment a marche le journalisme" ?  ::weird::

----------


## Zirak

> Tu peux nous expliquer d'o et comment tu sais "comment a marche le journalisme" ?


Attention, il ne connait que le journalisme "occidental", dans le reste du monde ils disent la vrit, il l'a appris sur Russia Today.   ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ha ? Et, de comment tu les connais ?


Dans ce sens l :





> Mais pourquoi tu crois  Russia Today ?


Non mais j'ai dis a pour la provocation.
Effectivement on ne peut faire confiance  aucun mdia...
Il faut voir qui finance chaque mdia.
En France les journaux devraient tous avoir fait faillite si ils n'taient pas subventionn  fond.
Des grands journaux sont dficitaire, mais des milliardaires continus de les financer.
Qui sont les journaux les plus subventionns?
Mdias : pourquoi 10 milliardaires contrlent-ils notre information ? 

L c'est juste que si je regarde le traitement mdiatique officielle franais, je trouve que a n'a pas de sens, a ne colle pas, a ne tient pas debout...

Bloquer les civils dans la zone rebelle, c'est dans lintrt des rebelles, ce n'est pas dans lintrt du gouvernement.
Les rebelles ont besoin de ces civils, pour que les mdias occidentaux puissent donner une mauvaise image de l'arme syrienne.
 l'inverse, sortir les civils de la zone rebelle serait dans lintrt du gouvernement Syrien, puisque qu'aprs aucun civil ne serait touch par l'arme Syrienne.

Les mdias franais sont du ct des rebelles, ils n'ont jamais cherch  comprendre le point de vue du gouvernement syrien et des civils pro Assad.
Tout le monde sait que ce serait pire si les rebelles prenaient le pouvoir.

La bonne nouvelle c'est a :
Eliminer Daesh et rentrer  la maison: Trump ne veut pas de changement de rgime en Syrie



> S'il n'a pas hsit  qualifier le gouvernement syrien  ainsi que ses allis russes et iraniens  de honte humanitaire, il a trs clairement rappel quel tait selon lui le but de Washington : Nous sommes ici pour une raison : combattre [Daesh] et liminer [Daesh], puis rentrer  la maison. Et de marteler que les Etats-Unis n'taient pas l pour d'autres raisons et avaient dj largement atteint [leur] but.
> 
> Une prise de position  mme de rassurer Moscou, qui dplore une psychose mdiatique autour de la crise de la Ghouta et qui estime que les accusations des Occidentaux contre le gouvernement syrien n'ont d'autre but que de chercher  lgitimer le changement de rgime qu'ils appellent de leurs vux.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Dans ce sens l :


Donc, tu ne le connais que par le biais d'une fiction. C'est un peu comme si tu disais que tu connais la mdecine parce que tu as vu la srie "H" !




> L c'est juste que si je regarde le traitement mdiatique officielle franais, je trouve que a n'a pas de sens, a ne colle pas, a ne tient pas debout...


a n'a pas de sens par rapport  quoi ?
a ne colle pas  quoi ?
a ne tient pas debout vis  vis de quoi ?




> Bloquer les civils dans la zone rebelle, c'est dans lintrt des rebelles, ce n'est pas dans lintrt du gouvernement.


a c'est sur.




> Les rebelles ont besoin de ces civils, pour que les mdias occidentaux puissent donner une mauvaise image de l'arme syrienne.


Je dirais qu' la base, c'est aussi dans l'espoir d'empcher Assad de les bombarder. Bon, c'est rat. Ensuite, tu n'as pas envisag un instant que les civils pouvaient aussi avoir plus peur du rgime de Assad que des rebelles ?




> l'inverse, sortir les civils de la zone rebelle serait dans lintrt du gouvernement Syrien, puisque qu'aprs aucun civil ne serait touch par l'arme Syrienne.


a c'est sr, s'ils arrivent  capturer tous les civils, ils pourront se livrer  un massacre en rgle des rebelles. Donc, avoir la "paix" pendant quelques dcennies pour maintenir la population en coupe rgler sous ce rgime dictatorial dont Assad  hrit. C'est a, le mieux dont tu nous parles, pour le peuple syrien.
Aprs, je suis d'accord que l'on ne sait pas si, avec les rebelles au pouvoir ( et encore faudrait-il savoir quel groupe de rebelles, parce qu'il n'y a pas qu'un groupe, et ils n'ont pas tous les mmes intrts), ce serait mieux qu'avec Assad. Mais, a pourrait pas tre bien pire non plus. C'est au peuple syrien de dcider.

C'est dommage que la Russie soit intervenue. a aurait t sympa de voir quel groupe de rebelles l'aurait emporter. Mais, bon. Entre dictateur, on se soutient, et puis Poutine avait des intrts en Syrie, il prfrait donc garder Assad que devoir rengocier avec des rebelles qu'il ne connaissait pas. C'est sur que maintenant, il a tout intrt  maintenir Assad au pouvoir, sinon, je pense qu'il aurait du mal  ngocier avec les rebelles, quels qu'ils soient !

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Donc, tu ne le connais que par le biais d'une fiction. C'est un peu comme si tu disais que tu connais la mdecine parce que tu as vu la srie "H" !


AMHA, c'est effectivement le cas, vu ses discours sur le milieu mdical.

----------


## Invit

> Donc, tu ne le connais que par le biais d'une fiction. C'est un peu comme si tu disais que tu connais la mdecine parce que tu as vu la srie "H" !


Les nouveaux chiens de garde, une fiction ?  :8O:

----------


## ddoumeche

> Mme chose pour la Russie non ?
> 
> Par contre, la plupart objectif, a va dpendre de quoi... Regarde le documentaire "les nouveaux chiens de garde" ou souviens toi du sms de Dassault  Dupont-Aignan durant la campagne, etc...


Je n'ai pas dit le contraire.
Objectif mais pas sans parti pris. Ceci dit, si Dupont-Aignan s'tait dsist... l'histoire aurait peut-tre t change.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Les nouveaux chiens de garde, une fiction ?


C'est un film, avec un scnario et donc des auteurs. Mme s'ils le donnent comme "vrit", a ne reste que "leur" vrit.
Je ne critique pas le film, ni son contenu. Mais, c'est et a reste de la fiction.

Ce n'est pas grce  se film que tu peux prtendre connatre le milieu du journalisme. Pour cela, il faut y avoir travaill, avoir ctoy au quotidien les diffrents corps de mtier du journalisme.

----------


## Invit

> C'est un film, avec un scnario et donc des auteurs. Mme s'ils le donnent comme "vrit", a ne reste que "leur" vrit.
> Je ne critique pas le film, ni son contenu. Mais, c'est et a reste de la fiction.
> 
> Ce n'est pas grce  se film que tu peux prtendre connatre le milieu du journalisme. Pour cela, il faut y avoir travaill, avoir ctoy au quotidien les diffrents corps de mtier du journalisme.


Mais tu l'as vu ? C'est pas un film avec un scnario genre "une histoire" et encore moins de la fiction, y'a pas d'acteurs.... C'est dans la catgorie "film documentaire" ou "essai politique"...

Y'a pas de "leur" vrit quand ils te donnent des chiffres de personnes qui passent x fois  la TV... ou dcalage d'accs  l'information car TF1 = Bouygues, etc... etc... Ce sont des faits...

Aprs, bien entendu, a ne te permet pas de dire "je connais bien le milieu du journalisme" et oui, le parti pris est anti-journalistes/grands groupes prives mais tout une partie, ce ne sont que des faits... (le reste est un peu plus discutable)

----------


## Zirak

> *C'est un film, avec un scnario et donc des auteurs*. Mme s'ils le donnent comme "vrit", a ne reste que "leur" vrit.
> Je ne critique pas le film, ni son contenu. Mais, c'est et a reste de la fiction.





> Mais tu l'as vu ? *C'est pas un film avec un scnario genre "une histoire" et encore moins de la fiction, y'a pas d'acteurs.... C'est dans la catgorie "film documentaire" ou "essai politique"...*
> 
> Y'a pas de "leur" vrit quand ils te donnent des chiffres de personnes qui passent x fois  la TV... ou dcalage d'accs  l'information car TF1 = Bouygues, etc... etc... Ce sont des faits...



Pour tre vraiment prcis, c'est un film "documentaire" qui est une adaptation d'un essai de 150/160 pages, crit il y a 20 ans (l'auteur tant l'un des 3 "co-scnaristes" du film).


Aprs savoir si c'est une fiction, inspir de faits rels, ou une histoire vraie, il n'y a qu'en connaissant comment l'auteur a rdig son livre et le travail d'enqute qu'il a men, que l'on pourrait le savoir. Pour ma part je n'en sais rien, mme si j'aurais plutt tendance  mettre le curseur entre inspir de faits rels et histoire vraie. 

Maintenant, et c'est l'erreur que fait Ryu, en admettant que tout soit vrai, et qu'il y ai des collusions entre politiciens et possdants de mdias, ce n'est pas pour autant que TOUS les journalistes de A  Z (en allant du directeur jusqu'au petit journaliste sorti d'cole qui crit 2/3 articles par mois sur ce qui se passe dans le trou du cul de la creuse), que TOUS, ce sont d'affreux menteurs  la solde du vilain CAPITAL... 

Oui il y a plus que srement des collusions, et oui, certains trucs doivent tre dforms ou passer  la trappe, a a toujours exist, mais non, tous les journalistes ne sont pas des pourris, on ne peut pas comparer le rdacteur en chef de BFM-TV et le petit journaliste d'une feuille de choux rgionale. 

Et l'autre erreur qu'il fait c'est de croire que :

- mdia subventionn ou appartenant  X ou Y = menteur 
- mdia indpendant = pure vrit

Il n'y a pas besoin d'appartenir  tel ou tel milliardaire pour avoir un parti pris, ne pas tre objectif et dire de la merde / des mensonges.

TOUTES les sources sont  remettre en cause. 


Mais bon, il n'arrive dj pas  comprendre ce qu'il lit dans les sources et les liens qu'il apporte lui-mme, on ne va pas en plus lui demander de comprendre ce que disent les gens qui ne pensent pas comme lui...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais tu l'as vu ? C'est pas un film avec un scnario genre "une histoire" et encore moins de la fiction, y'a pas d'acteurs.... C'est dans la catgorie "film documentaire" ou "essai politique"...
> 
> Y'a pas de "leur" vrit quand ils te donnent des chiffres de personnes qui passent x fois  la TV... ou dcalage d'accs  l'information car TF1 = Bouygues, etc... etc... Ce sont des faits...
> 
> Aprs, bien entendu, a ne te permet pas de dire "je connais bien le milieu du journalisme" et oui, le parti pris est anti-journalistes/grands groupes prives mais tout une partie, ce ne sont que des faits... (le reste est un peu plus discutable)


J'avoue ne pas l'avoir regard en entier, a m'a gonfl en trs peu de temps.
Et ce que tu appelles des faits, j'appelle cela de la manipulation de donnes. 
NB : je n'ai pas dit qu'il y avait des acteurs, mais des auteurs.  ::mouarf:: 

Pour moi, c'est pire que le journalisme qu'ils critiquent. C'est un peu l'hpital qui se moque de la charit, si tu veux. Je critique le journalisme en faisant exactement ce que je reproche au journalisme de faire. Bof.

----------


## Invit

> Je critique le journalisme en faisant exactement ce que je reproche au journalisme de faire. Bof.


J'allais le dire, c'est plutt un reportage  ::mouarf:: 

Cela dit, il y a de bonnes choses  prendre, comme avec les films de Mickael Moore, certains articles de l'immonde et les reportages d'lise Lucet. Il suffit de prendre les prcautions d'usage. De l  dire que c'est une fiction...

----------


## Invit

Pour moi dans ce film, il y a 2 parties, la 2me m'a un peu gonfl mais la premire, je ne vois pas trop ce que vous pouvez lui reprocher...

Tu as toujours les mmes experts autour de la table (x apparition sur la mme faon de penser depuis 20 ans), ils se retrouvent entre copains pour manger ensemble... etc...
O est la manipulation de l'auteur dans ces cas prcis ?

Je vois pas trop le ct "inspire de faits rels" dans ce film documentaire mais bon... Ou alors j'ai un trou de mmoire sur une partie...

Et d'ailleurs Zirak, l'exemple du problme nuclaire impliquant Bouygues qui n'est trait par TF1 que 10 jours aprs les faits car a devient trop gros (jour 1 pour plein d'autres)... Lequel est indpendant dans la chane ?
Le propritaire, non c'est Bouygues, toute la hirarchie de directeurs de publication, journalistes, etc ? Non ce n'est pas sortie aux 20h... Claire Chazal qui en entend parler ? Non plus......
C'est un exemple parfait que toute la chane peut tre bloqu si ton patron te le demande ou de toi mme si tu penses que a peut lui nuire...

Et cet exemple, tu pourras le trouver pour un autre journal avec un autre propritaire sur un autre sujet...

Je ne dis pas tous pourries, mais c'est trs compliqu, on a tous nos intrts personnels derrire de toute faon, au-del mme de vouloir faire plaisir  son patron....

----------


## Grogro

> C'est dommage que la Russie soit intervenue. a aurait t sympa de voir quel groupe de rebelles l'aurait emporter. Mais, bon. Entre dictateur, on se soutient, et puis Poutine avait des intrts en Syrie, il prfrait donc garder Assad que devoir rengocier avec des rebelles qu'il ne connaissait pas. C'est sur que maintenant, il a tout intrt  maintenir Assad au pouvoir, sinon, je pense qu'il aurait du mal  ngocier avec les rebelles, quels qu'ils soient !


Vraisemblablement les Frres Musulmans, mme s'il y a une grosse inconnue compte tenu de la guerre froide entre l'Arabie Saoudite (qui soutient les groupes salafiste et Al-Qada - pendant qu'une jeunesse turbulente part faire le jihad contre les infidles, elle ne tente pas de renverser le rgime) et le Qatar (qui dirige les Frres Musulmans). Aprs avoir laiss l'Etat Islamique se faire liquider par leurs allis et leurs adversaire, et aprs de longue ngociations, entrecoups d'affrontements localiss, une alliance avec Al-Qada contre les "kouffar", les hrtiques et les apostats. Parce que ce sont les mieux implants en Syrie depuis des dcennies, dj responsables du soulvement de 1982, et ceux qui disposent du plus de soutiens. Logistique, financier, diplomatique. 

La suite, aprs la chute du dmon et les vivats de l'Occident, on la connait. La valise ou le cercueil, comme aprs les accords d'Evian en 1962, pour les alaouites, chiites, chrtiens, druzes, les lacs, les socialistes, le gnocide des kurdes avec la complicit de la Turquie. Pendant que l'Occident, aveugl par son islamophilie, aurait regard ailleurs en esprant que le nouveau rgime islamiste aurait tenu ses engagements concernant un certain gazoduc entre le Qatar et la Turquie. Et  supposer ensuite que les jihadistes ne se serait pas ensuite retourns contre leurs anciens allies (turcs, saoudiens, europens, qatari, jordaniens, israliens).

En intervenant massivement, la Russie a dfendu ses intrt gostratgique fondamentaux *au mme titre que nous, franais, tions intervenus militairement au Mali,  l'appel d'un alli, menac lui aussi par une insurrection islamiste*. Ils ont aussi prvenu une crise gnocidaire majeure en jouant leur rle civilisationnel de dfenseur des chrtiens d'orient. Et l'Occident a t bien content, tout bas, de laisser faire les russes en les laissant se salir les mains  notre place, pendant que tout haut on excitait l'hystrie anti-rouges comme aux pires heures des annes 50.

----------


## Zirak

> Tu as toujours les mmes experts autour de la table (x apparition sur la mme faon de penser depuis 20 ans), ils se retrouvent entre copains pour manger ensemble... etc...
> *O est la manipulation de l'auteur dans ces cas prcis ?*
> 
> *Je vois pas trop le ct "inspire de faits rels" dans ce film documentaire mais bon...* Ou alors j'ai un trou de mmoire sur une partie...


Personne n'a dit que tout n'tait que manipulation ou que tout tait faux dans ce film hein.

Maintenant, comme je le disais, ne connaissant pas la faon dont a procd l'auteur pour crire son truc, je n'ai aucun moyen d'tre certain que tout ce qu'il a crit, et qui a t retranscris  l'cran par la suite, que tout est vrai dans le moindre dtail, qu'il n'a aucun parti pris, qu'il est vraiment objectif, et qu'il n'en "rajoute pas" exprs.


Et mme si ces exemples sont vridiques, cela ne prouve en aucune sorte que tous le font, que c'est systmatique ne serait-ce mme qu'un sein d'un de ces mdias, et que tout n'est que mensonge et dsinformation. 

Pour moi ce film est juste  prendre comme un truc disant "attention, vrifiez ce que l'on vous dit et ne prenez pas tout pour argent comptant", et son message n'est pas "tous les journalistes sont des pourris" (l'auteur du livre et co-scnariste du film tant lui-mme journaliste et actuellement directeur du monde diplomatique hein). 






> Et cet exemple, tu pourras le trouver pour un autre journal avec un autre propritaire sur un autre sujet...


Et c'est valable  peu prs pour tout et n'importe quoi. On peut trouver des crasses sur 99.99% des gens, des entreprises, des corps de mtiers, etc. Mais quelques exemples, peu importe le nombre, ne pourront jamais permettre de gnraliser sur un corps de mtier entier comme certains le font. 





> Je ne dis pas tous pourries, mais c'est trs compliqu, *on a tous nos intrts personnels derrire de toute faon, au-del mme de vouloir faire plaisir  son patron....*


C'est pour cela que mme en tant indpendant, un mdia peut tout  fait dformer les faits ou mentir, si cela peut mener l'opinion publique a penser comme lui, et que cela rejoint galement ce que je disais l'autre jour, si je suis un journaliste "de droite", travaillant dans un journal "de droite", je ne vais pas spcialement avoir besoin de consignes de mon milliardaire de PDG pour augmenter le tapage sur les affaires de gauche, et amoindrir celui sur celles de droite.

Des gens vraiment objectifs  100%, je n'en ai jamais vu.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> - mdia subventionn ou appartenant  X ou Y = menteur 
> - mdia indpendant = pure vrit


Dj, le terme de mdia indpendant est  mettre entre guillemets. Indpendants de quoi ? 
Parce qu'un mdia est toujours dpendant de quelque chose. Que ce soit de son propritaire, de son directeur de ligne ditoriale, de ses journalistes et de ses lecteurs.

Donc, l'indpendance des mdias est trs subjective.

Ensuite, il ne faut jamais oublier qu'un journaliste, ce n'est qu'un homme (ou une femme) comme vous et moi. Et donc, qu'il a ses convictions. 

Pour moi, le problme que soulve Ryu, comme quoi les mdias ne survivent que parce qu'ils sont subventionns par l'tat, est peut-tre la solution. En effet, je prfrerais que les mdias soient tous subventionns par l'tat plutt qu'ils appartiennent  des grands patrons, multimilliardaires.

Ensuite, que le journal de 20h de TF1 soit  la solde de Bouygue ne me choque pas plus que a. Si on regarde ce journal, on sait que l'on regarde Bouygue Info, et donc que l'on a une information vue au travers du prisme Bouygue. Pareil pour les autres journaux tlviss. Et ceux qui prfrent regarder le nouveau truc de la France Insoumise doivent savoir que l'information relaye est celle vue au travers du prime de FI et n'est pas plus valable que celle de TF1. Elle est simplement vue dans un angle diffrent. Tout comme ceux qui regardent Russia Today, doivent savoir que l'information qui est relaye l'ait avec le prisme de Moscou. 

Aucune information n'est neutre. Prendre une info plutt qu'une autre c'est forcment ne voir qu'une face du d, et ce d  plus de 6 faces ! Il faut essayer de voir tous les aspects, et ensuite se faire son propre opinion. Ce dernier n'tant pas neutre non plus, puisque il est enferm dans nos convictions, nos croyances et notre culture.

----------


## Grogro

> Maintenant, et c'est l'erreur que fait Ryu, en admettant que tout soit vrai, et qu'il y ai des collusions entre politiciens et possdants de mdias, ce n'est pas pour autant que TOUS les journalistes de A  Z (en allant du directeur jusqu'au petit journaliste sorti d'cole qui crit 2/3 articles par mois sur ce qui se passe dans le trou du cul de la creuse), que TOUS, ce sont d'affreux menteurs  la solde du vilain CAPITAL...


Mais ce n'est pourtant pas compliqu : les coles de journalismes sont dj un formidable outil de formatage des cerveaux, ensuite le journaliste qui ne rentre pas dans le moule du gloubi-boulga idologique  la mode du moment est vir, tout simplement. Et c'est d'autant plus vrai dans les mdias rgionaux o la pression conformiste est de loin la plus terrible. D'autant plus que le mtier de journaliste a t paupris et prcaris. 
A Paris, il existe encore des espaces d'expression pour les voix (modrment) discordantes. Et encore, si le journaliste accepte de ne pas porter atteinte aux intrt du propritaire du mdia : un mdia possd par Bollor ne pourra bien entendu jamais enquter sur les activits du groupe en Afrique comme pourrait le faire l'Obs ou le Monde. 

Mme les stars du journalisme ne sont pas intouchables. Edwy Plenel a t vir manu militari du Monde par Colombani et Minc parce que lui refusait d'en faire une machine de propagande sarkozyste. Ou Philippe Cohen, pouss hors de son propre journal, pourtant peu suspect de conformisme, pour crimepense. Ou le pourtant trs politiquement correct Daniel Schneidermann, vir lui aussi du monde pour des motifs politiques, et qui avait vu son mission annule sur France Tlvision suite aux pressions du pouvoir sarkozyste.

A notre poque, la censure politico-oligarchique est parfois un cadeau pour un lectron libre : Schneidermann et Plenel ont depuis gagn leur indpendance et ne servent plus personne d'autre qu'eux-mmes et leur go.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> En intervenant massivement, la Russie a dfendu ses intrt gostratgique fondamentaux.*Ils ont aussi prvenu une crise gnocidaire majeure en jouant leur rle civilisationnel de dfenseur des chrtiens d'orient*. Et l'Occident a t bien content, tout bas, de laisser faire les russes en les laissant se salir les mains  notre place, pendant que tout haut on excitait l'hystrie anti-rouges comme aux pires heures des annes 50.


Je ne dis pas que tu as tort. C'est tellement compliqu dans cette zone du monde qu'une mre chatte y perdrait probablement ses petits.

Pour le passage que j'ai mis en gras, je dirais qu'ils ont peut-tre viter un gnocide, en aidant  en commettre un autre. Car ce qui se passe actuellement, c'est exactement cela. Un gnocide. 
Le seul truc sur lequel je reconnais que les russes ont t bons, c'est qu'au moins, ils ont eu les c*****es d'aller au bout de leurs convictions. Contrairement aux occidentaux (dont la France et les USA) qui ont fait de grands moulinets, de beaux discours, agit du bout des lvres, pour finalement jouer les vierges effarouches !  ::aie::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Je ne dis pas que tu as tort. C'est tellement compliqu dans cette zone du monde qu'une mre chatte y perdrait probablement ses petits.
> 
> Pour le passage que j'ai mis en gras, je dirais qu'ils ont peut-tre viter un gnocide, en aidant  en commettre un autre. Car ce qui se passe actuellement, c'est exactement cela. Un gnocide. 
> Le seul truc sur lequel je reconnais que les russes ont t bons, c'est qu'au moins, ils ont eu les c*****es d'aller au bout de leurs convictions. Contrairement aux occidentaux (dont la France et les USA) qui ont fait de grands moulinets, de beaux discours, agit du bout des lvres, pour finalement jouer les vierges effarouches !


T'as conscience que "dissident", "Frre Musulman", et "salafiste" ne sont pas des thnies quand mme? ::weird::

----------


## Zirak

> Snip


Comme je le disais, peu importe le nombre de cas dont tu auras eu vent ou que tu auras constat, non, je ne tomberais pas dans la facilit de dire qu'ils sont "tous pourris" et que sur les plus de 35 000 journalistes en France, il n'y en a pas un d'honnte et qu'ils sont tous formats de la mme faon.

On ne connait dj pas la totalit des journaux franais (en tous cas moi je ne les connais pas tous), et au final, toutes ces histoires tournent souvent autour des 10/15 mmes mdias alors qu'il en existe plusieurs dizaines. C'est un bon gros bout d'iceberg dont on entend beaucoup parler car il touche les noms les plus connus, mais cela ne reste qu'un morceau de l'iceberg.



Sinon, mme si cela a t post discrtement dans un autre topic, je mets a la pour la postrit : 




> En Syrie c'est la guerre avec :
> *- des groupes rebelles
> - des groupes terroristes*
> - plein de pays qui interviennent pour aider les rebelles et/ou les terroristes
> - le gouvernement et ses allis.


Il aura fallu plusieurs annes de lutte acharne mais finalement une lueur d'espoir.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> T'as conscience que "dissident", "Frre Musulman", et "salafiste" ne sont pas des thnies quand mme?


Et ? Il dit qu'il est content de ta participation, mais qu'il ne voit pas trop o il veut en venir... ::weird::

----------


## Grogro

> Et ? Il dit qu'il est content de ta participation, mais qu'il ne voit pas trop o il veut en venir...


Que les mots ont leur importance, et que c'est un massacre, des crimes de guerre, mais qui ne constituent pas des gnocides. 

A lire et  regarder sur la crise syrienne :



http://www.2000watts.org/index.php/e...es-assad-.html
https://osintpol.org/2015/10/23/la-d...erre-en-syrie/

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Que les mots ont leur importance, et que c'est un massacre, des crimes de guerre, mais qui ne constituent pas des gnocides.


C'tait pour faire lien avec tes propos 



> Ils ont aussi prvenu une crise gnocidaire majeure en jouant leur rle civilisationnel de dfenseur des chrtiens d'orient


Je ne pense pas non plus que les Chrtiens d'Orient reprsente une ethnie.

Y aurait-il une lecture diffrente en fonction des intervenants chez M. MiaowZedong ?  ::aie::

----------


## ddoumeche

> T'as conscience que "dissident", "Frre Musulman", et "salafiste" ne sont pas des thnies quand mme?


Les seuls qui voulaient commettre un gnocide taient les takfiristes qui manifestrent au dbut des troubles au cri de "les allaouites au tombeau, les chrtiens au Liban". 
Je pense que le message a t parfaitement reu par les allaouites, d'autant qu'ils ont dj vcu cela.

Nous avons sans doute une responsabilit l dedans: au dbut du mandat franais sur la Syrie, nous aurions du conserver le jeune roi et nous prsenter comme les excutants de sa volont.
Un peu sur le modle de Lyautey au Maroc, ce qui aurait augment la lgitimit de tout le monde. Un des seuls protectorats franais qui ne se soit pas abm dans les troubles post coloniaux.

Mais hlas la malfaisance Jacobine de la rpublique l'a emport sur le pragmatisme.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ensuite, tu n'as pas envisag un instant que les civils pouvaient aussi avoir plus peur du rgime de Assad que des rebelles ?


C'est possible qu'il existe des syriens qui soutiennent un groupe rebelle.
Mais bon les civils sont utilis comme bouclier humain, les rebelles les empchent de sortir de la zone, c'est pas trs sympa...




> Donc, avoir la "paix" pendant quelques dcennies pour maintenir la population en coupe rgler sous ce rgime dictatorial dont Assad  hrit. C'est a, le mieux dont tu nous parles, pour le peuple syrien.


Si des forces trangres n'avaient pas financ les groupes terroristes et rebelles a n'aurait jamais t le bordel en Syrie...
El Assad n'est pas le dictateur que vous croyez...
Et de toute faon, il y a des lections, il peut se faire remplacer dmocratiquement.
Il suffit qu'un opposant devienne plus populaire.




> Aprs, je suis d'accord que l'on ne sait pas si, avec les rebelles au pouvoir ( et encore faudrait-il savoir quel groupe de rebelles, parce qu'il n'y a pas qu'un groupe, et ils n'ont pas tous les mmes intrts), ce serait mieux qu'avec Assad. Mais, a pourrait pas tre bien pire non plus. C'est au peuple syrien de dcider.


Je ne crois pas que les rebelles ou les terroristes puissent gagner...
Mais si c'tait le cas, ce serait la guerre entre tous les groupes rebelles et terroristes et  la fin, le groupe qui a le plus d'aide de lextrieur gagnera, donc probablement Daesh ou pire.




> C'est sur que maintenant, il a tout intrt  maintenir Assad au pouvoir, sinon, je pense qu'il aurait du mal  ngocier avec les rebelles, quels qu'ils soient !


Les groupes rebelles et terroristes sont soutenu par les USA et leur amis.
La chute de la Syrie c'est dans lintrt des USA, c'est comme la chute de la Libye.
a ne profite qu'aux USA.
Si la Russie, la Chine, l'Iran aident la Syrie, c'est parce qu'ils savent que si ils laissent faire ils seront les suivants.
Ils ont laiss faire en Libye et ils le regrettent, maintenant ils ne veulent plus se faire marcher sur les pieds, ils veulent avoir une chance de survivre.

L'tat profond amricain veut se dbarrasser des derniers pays qui rsistent  l'empire (et les pays qui ne sont pas endett).




> Il n'y a pas besoin d'appartenir  tel ou tel milliardaire pour avoir un parti pris, ne pas tre objectif et dire de la merde / des mensonges.


Ouais mais l le systme c'est de la merde.
Les journaux ont besoin de l'tat, d'un investisseur et de la publicit.
Donc les journaux doivent d'abord diffuser l'idologie du propritaire, parce que quand tu paies t'as ton mot  dire, c'est comme a, il y a clairement une ligne dfini par ceux qui paient.
Ensuite tu ne peux pas vraiment critiquer le gouvernement.
Et enfin tu ne peux pas critiquer les marques qui t'achtent des pages de pub.
C'est pour a qu'on ne connait jamais la vrit sur les grves SNCF, quand il y a une grve dans une entreprise, elle achte de la pub partout et personne n'est inform des vrais raisons de la grve. (parce que si tu parles mal de l'entreprise qui t'achte de la pub elle peut arrter de t'en acheter)

L'industrie de l'armement possde des mdias, ils sont donc pro guerre.
Des riches israliens possdent des mdias, ils diffusent donc leur propagande (BFM, RMC, Libration, L'Express, i24 news).
Le Qatar possde des mdias galement (peut tre pas que BeIN Sport).

Pour qu'un mdia libre fonctionne, il faut que ce soit les lecteurs qui paient.
Un peu comme les gens qui financent les reportages de Vincent Lapierre  ::zoubi:: 
Ou comme il y avait l'Agence Info Libre  l'poque.

===
Le problme c'est que les politiques, les gros patrons, les mdias, les banquiers, font parti de la mme cast, ils vivent dans la mme bulle, partagent la mme idologie.
Ce sont les ennemis du peuple, ils manipulent le peuple pour lui faire croire n'importe quoi.
Comme le dner du sicle, ou chaque les puissants de retrouvent :
Le Sicle
Natacha Polony sur le groupe Bilderberg et le dner du Sicle

L on voit bien BFM agiter des objets pour faire des ombres :





> Je critique le journalisme en faisant exactement ce que je reproche au journalisme de faire.


Non mais moi on s'en fout parce que je n'ai pas de pouvoir de persuasion, le public du sous forum actualits c'est pas grand chose... (et en plus je suis seul contre tous)
Alors que si tu prends TF1, Canal +, BFM TV l d'un coup tu peux former les esprits.
Parce que les gens se mfient pas, ils ont t abruti depuis leur enfance.
Vous croyez que les franais de plus de 60 ans, vont un jour raliser qu'ils se font manipuler ?




> En effet, je prfrerais que les mdias soient tous subventionns par l'tat plutt qu'ils appartiennent  des grands patrons, multimilliardaires.


Mais la critique de l'tat c'est le plus important !
Les gens se dsintressent des mdias traditionnels et je trouve a chouette.
a peut pas tre pire de toute faon ^^
Le systme a peur et cherche  se dfendre, c'est pour a qu'il y a le dcodex du Monde, et qu'aujourd'hui Macron veut faire un ministre de la vrit.
Les gens abandonnent la presse papier et les journaux TV.

C'est de 2015 :
Il est 20 heures, le JT se meurt
a aussi c'est 2015 :
Presse subventionne - Les 20 journaux les plus aids par l'Etat




> Aucune information n'est neutre. Prendre une info plutt qu'une autre c'est forcment ne voir qu'une face du d, et ce d  plus de 6 faces ! Il faut essayer de voir tous les aspects, et ensuite se faire son propre opinion. Ce dernier n'tant pas neutre non plus, puisque il est enferm dans nos convictions, nos croyances et notre culture.


Le problme c'est que o sont les diffrents aspects dans les mdias officiels/mainstreams ?
Tu peux prendre Libration, Le Monde, Le Figaro, t'auras les mmes informations prsent de la mme faon.
Parce qu'aujourd'hui le journalisme consiste  recopier des sources (comme l'AFP ou les rapports officiels isralien).

Dans quel mdia officiel on voit les syriens pro Assad ? Ou les syriens anti rebelles ?
On a qu'un seul aspect et il est manipul (Groland les vieux ont leur fait dire n'importe quoi).





> les coles de journalismes sont dj un formidable outil de formatage des cerveaux


 :+1:  :+1: 
Bon de toute faon ils seront remplac par des algorithmes dans pas longtemps, parce que les mdias voudraient limiter les pertes et il n'y a pas besoin de payer des gens chre pour recopier des articles...




> Il aura fallu plusieurs annes de lutte acharne mais finalement une lueur d'espoir.


Non mais pour vous faire plaisir, je dis comme vous qu'il y a une grosse diffrence entre les terroristes et les terroristes modrs.
Mais personnellement je ne vois pas en quoi ils sont modrs...

De toute faon si un groupe rebelle ou terroriste devait prendre le pouvoir ce ne serait pas le plus sympa qui l'emporterait  la fin.

----------


## Zirak

Post trop long avec trop de truc  dire, la flemme de te pointer encore chaque incohrence.

Du coup je vais faire mon Grogro et je n'ajouterais que : KAMOULOX.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> C'tait pour faire lien avec tes propos 
> 
> Je ne pense pas non plus que les Chrtiens d'Orient reprsente une ethnie.
> 
> Y aurait-il une lecture diffrente en fonction des intervenants chez M. MiaowZedong ?


Quelle lecture? C'est toi et toi seul qui viens parler d'puration ethnique ::weird:: 

Mais pour ta gouverne, les chrtiens d'orient sont clats en plusieurs ethnies:  Assyriens, Chaldens, Armniens, Arabes de diverses confessions chrtiennes, Grecs....




> Nous avons sans doute une responsabilit l dedans: au dbut du mandat franais sur la Syrie, nous aurions du conserver le jeune roi et nous prsenter comme les excutants de sa volont.
> Un peu sur le modle de Lyautey au Maroc, ce qui aurait augment la lgitimit de tout le monde. Un des seuls protectorats franais qui ne se soit pas abm dans les troubles post coloniaux.
> 
> Mais hlas la malfaisance Jacobine de la rpublique l'a emport sur le pragmatisme.


Tu parles du Prince Faisal, avec ses ambitions pan-Arabes? Il aurait t pnible  contrler, puis son rgime n'aurait pas t plus tendre pour les roturiers que la dictature militaire des alaouites....tout ce que la France a fait, c'est permettre  ces dernier de s'manciper de la noblesse traditionelle en devenant les soldats et fonctionaires de la Syrie mandataire, puis de la Syrie indpendante.

D'ailleurs, le rgime de Faisal n'a jamais russi  contrler la plupart de son territoire ou mme  mobiliser face aux "Francs". Tu le compares  la monarchie Marocainne mais celle-ci tait autrement mieux installe.

----------


## Ryu2000

Quand Trump est arriv au pouvoir il a ordonn  la CIA d'arrter de financer les groupes rebelles en Syrie, par consquent Isral a reprit le flambeau :
To Push Iran Back, Israel Ramps Up Support for Syrian Rebels, 'Arming 7 Different Groups'



> This change has taken place at a time when America has greatly reduced its involvement in southern Syria. *In January, the Trump administration closed the operations center the CIA ran in Amman*, the Jordanian capital, which coordinated aid to rebel organizations in southern Syria. As a result, tens of thousands of rebels who received regular economic support from the U.S. have been bereft of this support.


Ou en Franais :
Isral soutiendrait au moins sept groupes rebelles contre Damas, pour scuriser le Golan occup



> Inquiet de voir les forces syriennes se rapprocher du plateau du Golan, Isral soutiendrait militairement des groupes arms affilis  l'Arme syrienne libre, *dlaisss par la CIA dans la guerre contre Damas*, selon le clbre quotidien Haaretz.


Le plateau du Golan est un territoire important pour Isral.

C'est pas la premire fois qu'ils le reconnaissent :
Syrie. Sur le Golan, Isral aide et finance les rebelles
Mais maintenant on sait que la CIA ne finance plus les rebelles.

On savait dj qu'Isral soignait les rebelles :
Ex-Mossad head on Israel medical aid to al-Nusra Front



> In this web extra, Efraim Halevy tells Mehdi Hasan that he is not concerned that Israel had treated fighters in Syria from al-Nusra Front, which some say is al-Qaeda's Syrian branch.


Je soutiens la dcision de Trump d'arrter d'aider les rebelles.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Tu parles du Prince Faisal, avec ses ambitions pan-Arabes? Il aurait t pnible  contrler, puis son rgime n'aurait pas t plus tendre pour les roturiers que la dictature militaire des alaouites....tout ce que la France a fait, c'est permettre  ces dernier de s'manciper de la noblesse traditionelle en devenant les soldats et fonctionaires de la Syrie mandataire, puis de la Syrie indpendante.
> 
> D'ailleurs, le rgime de Faisal n'a jamais russi  contrler la plupart de son territoire ou mme  mobiliser face aux "Francs". Tu le compares  la monarchie Marocainne mais celle-ci tait autrement mieux installe.


Exactement, le prince Faisal. Pnible a contrler mais il disposait d'une vrai assise populaire, aux contraire des rgimes qui lui ont succd et qui verront coups d'tat sur coups d'tat. Note qu'il n'a pas voulut mobiliser face aux franais vers la fin, au contraire de son ministre des armes  qui cela cotera la vie.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Exactement, le prince Faisal. Pnible a contrler mais il disposait d'une vrai assise populaire, aux contraire des rgimes qui lui ont succd et qui verront coups d'tat sur coups d'tat. Note qu'il n'a pas voulut mobiliser face aux franais vers la fin, au contraire de son ministre des armes  qui cela cotera la vie.


Euh....vu l'exprience qu'on a eue ensuite de Faisal en roi d'Iraq, je te trouve un tantinet optimiste. La dynastie Hashemite tait originaire du Hijaz et n'a perdur qu'en Jordanie, pays moins peupl, sous perfusion de soutiens occidentaux. Ensuite, un point important: la Syrie a certes connu un nombre proprement impressionant de coups d'tats, mais il ne faut pas confondre changement de rgime et changement de personnes. La Syrie tait une tyrannie (au sens Grec), puis un rgime Ba'athiste. Ce n'est pas un grand nombre de rgimes, mme si les individus au sommet ont vals.

----------


## MiaowZedong

Sinon, pour en revenir  la Syria d'aujourd'hui, le Daesh relve la tte  la faveur de l'offensive Turque sur Afrin. Un exemple: http://www.independent.co.uk/news/wo...-a8239316.html .

C'est inquitant pour deux raisons: d'une part, que la Turquie agisse en alli objectif du Daesh n'est pas nouveau (souvenez-vous que la condition _sine qua non_ pour detruire l'assise territoriale de Daesh tait de couper ses lignes d'approvisionement depuis la Turquie, et qu'une fois ces lignes coupes, le Daesh s'est effondr), mais reste fort proccupant surtout que ce pays est sensje dis bien senstre un alli fiable des Occidentaux. Ne vous meprenez pas: je ne dis pas qu'Erdogan soutient rellement le Daesh. Erdogan veut tre le caliphe, il ne veut pas aider un illumin sanginolent  le devenir. Mais le Daesh sont des fanatiques de son propre bord et il se rserve le droit de les utiliser avant de les liminer...quand cela lui sira, ce qui n'est visiblement pas encore maintenant. J'ajouterais que quand on voit ici un microcosme allant de l'extrme-droite (ddoumeche)  l'extrme-gauche (moi-mme) qui est d'accord pour dire que la Turquie est un enemi objectif, il est atterrant de voir nos dirigeants s'acharner  ne jamais rviser leurs opinions de ce pays, "alli" de longue date.

D'autre part, c'est inquitant car cette rsilience du Daesh indique une relle popularit pour un mouvement qui n'est pas en soi une aberration, mais juste un lment rcurrent du paysage Moyen-Oriental. Rappel historique: l'Arabie Saoudite a t fonde par une milice fanatique qui tait le Daesh de son poque, il y a bientot un sicle. Et c'tait la troisime incarnation du mouvement Wahhabiste, prcdemment cras deux fois par les Ottomans. D'autres tats jihadistes ont surgis de terre depuis les origines de l'islam jusqu'au 20me sicle, de la Turquie  la Somalie, de l'Asie Centrale au Nigria. C'est un vnement rcurrent de l'histoire musulmane. Le rve que vend le Daesh, celui d'un caliphat pur et dur, a de nombreux adeptes et en a toujours eu. Si, en tant que non-musulmans, nous voulons la pays durable avec le monde musulman, nous devrions soutenir la lacisation des moeurs et accepter que l'islam est autant un problme que le christianisme l'a t pour l'Europe (et le christianisme a t un problme monumental, depuis les croisades jusqu' l'OAS).

----------


## ddoumeche

> Euh....vu l'exprience qu'on a eue ensuite de Faisal en roi d'Iraq, je te trouve un tantinet optimiste. La dynastie Hashemite tait originaire du Hijaz et n'a perdur qu'en Jordanie, pays moins peupl, sous perfusion de soutiens occidentaux. Ensuite, un point important: la Syrie a certes connu un nombre proprement impressionant de coups d'tats, mais il ne faut pas confondre changement de rgime et changement de personnes. La Syrie tait une tyrannie (au sens Grec), puis un rgime Ba'athiste. Ce n'est pas un grand nombre de rgimes, mme si les individus au sommet ont vals.


Essayons de transposer la situation: si la Hollande et l'Autriche nous envahissaient pour installer la dmocratie, rtablir une monarchie parlementaire et mettre au pouvoir un hritier des de Habsbourg ou mme un quelconque Bourbon rcupr en Espagne, je ne pense pas que les autochtones prennent bien la chose.
Les gens n'aiment pas trop se faire imposer un roi de l'tranger.

La tentative anglaise tait donc grossire et avait toutes les chances d'chouer, ce qu'elle ne manqua pas de faire. Alors que Faisal bnficiait d'un certain prestige  Damas pour sa lutte contre les ottomans.

Cette volont franaise  vouloir remplacer les rgimes prexistants par d'autres, tout aussi corrompus mais  notre solde et sans lgitimit, a fait plus de mal aux pays conquis qu'autre chose. Sans doute un reliquat du jacobinisme rvolutionnaire,  jacobinisme qui n'a pas spcialement march chez nous non plus d'ailleurs.
En comparaison, les britanniques se sont surtout appuys sur les pouvoirs locaux, et force est de reconnatre que cela marchait mieux. En tout cas, quand on compare la Jordanie et la Syrie, il n'y a pas photo. 


Pour en venir  ton second message, je suggrerais que le meilleur moyen de ne pas voir se dvelopper ou resurgir des idologies fanatiques en orient reste encore de ne pas faire voler en clat l'quilibre dlicat de ces socits en partant en croisade contre elle. Sinon les autochtones dpoussireront l'idologie guerrire locale ou en adopteront de nouvelles

----------


## Ryu2000

J'ai trouv une vieille news qui illustre bien que c'est le cirque au sein du pouvoir US et que les rebelles ne s'entendent pas entre eux :
In Syria, militias armed by the Pentagon fight those armed by the CIA
Forces dmocratiques syriennes
Fursan al-Haq

----------


## aeiou

> Les gens n'aiment pas trop se faire imposer un roi de l'tranger.


Wou t'as vue, c'est vrai ca, les gens n'aime pas trop... en plus un tranger :/ de l'trang

----------


## ddoumeche

> Wou t'as vue, c'est vrai ca, les gens n'aime pas trop... en plus un tranger :/ de l'trang


Cela s'crit *tranger**, inculte.

----------


## aeiou

De ta part, je le prend comme un compliment  ::D: 

Mais je m'endormirai moi bete ce soir. Maintenant je sais que les rois son choisi par leur sujet  ::):

----------


## ddoumeche

La flatterie ne te mnera  rien dans ce monde, ni dans le suivant.

En attendant, procures toi un ouvrage de grammaire franaise, du genre du Bescherelle, 12,99 chez Hatier.

----------


## ddoumeche

Pendant ce temps l, les rebelles cannibales des droits de l'homme continuent de tuer les civils qui tentent d'vacuer la ville, et ce afin de garder des otages. Comme a Alep remarquer bien.

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/09/w...uta-syria.html

Vivement la fin de la trve que la maire de Paris nous teigne la Tour Eiffel, afin que le monde voit que nous sommes devenu le peuple le plus idiot de la terre.

----------


## Ryu2000

Syrie : 20.000 civils vacus dans la Ghouta orientale



> Sept ans aprs le dbut de la guerre en Syrie, rebelles et forces gouvernementales s'affrontent toujours. Le conflit se concentre depuis plusieurs semaines sur la Ghouta orientale prs de Damas. La partie rebelle, rgulirement bombarde, est en passe d'tre entirement reprise par l'arme de Bachar el-Assad.
> 
> Jeudi, des milliers de civils ont fui la partie rebelle de la Ghouta. Selon l'Observatoire syrien des droits de l'homme (OSDH), prs de 20.000 personnes ont t vacues de Hammouriy et de localits environnantes.  pied,  moto ou en voiture, des familles syriennes puises et affames ont t dplaces vers des zones gouvernementales, laissant derrire elles des proches et des maisons dtruites par les bombardements du rgime. Il s'agit de l'exode le plus massif depuis le 18 fvrier de l'enclave rebelle o quelque 400.000 civils subissent un sige asphyxiant impos en 2013 par le rgime. Selon un responsable syrien, des centres d'accueil provisoires ont t amnags dans des localits proches de la capitale, dont celle d'Adra, sous contrle du rgime.


Apparemment la Syrie est en train de reprendre la partie rebelle de la Ghouta.
Les civils sont vacus, les rebelles vont avoir moins de bouclier humain  utiliser.

----------


## Zirak

> Syrie : 20.000 civils vacus dans la Ghouta orientale
> 
> Apparemment la Syrie est en train de reprendre la partie rebelle de la Ghouta.
> Les civils sont vacus, les rebelles vont avoir moins de bouclier humain  utiliser.


Oui enfin a, c'est l'OSDH qui le dit, tu sais le mec tout seul qui fait que mentir, tu ne remets pas l'article en cause pourtant... :p

----------


## halaster08

Tu fais confiances au chiffres de l'OSDH maintenant ?

edit: grill par Zirak

----------


## Ryu2000

> Oui enfin a, c'est l'OSDH qui le dit, tu sais le mec tout seul qui fait que mentir, tu ne remets pas l'article en cause pourtant...


Il parait qu'il habite au dessus d'un kebab  Londres, ou un truc comme a.
Je m'en fous de l'OSDH, on voit bien qu'elle tourne toute les informations dans le sens des rebelles !
Mais elle doit bien se baser sur une petite info vraie  la base.
C'est juste les nombres qui ne doivent pas tre prcis et toutes les fautes qui sont mis sur l'arme Syrienne, parce que c'est pas neutre du tout.
L'OSDH essaie systmatiquement de faire passer les rebelles pour des "gentils".

Alors que c'est des types qui prennent des civils comme otages pour faire des boucliers humains.
Plus il y a de civils morts, plus les rebelles sont content, vu que la faute est mise sur l'arme Syrienne.
Les rebelles snip les civils qui essaient de se barrer des zones rebelles pour rejoindre les zones gouvernementales...

----------


## Zirak

> [snip]
> 
> Mais elle doit bien se baser sur une petite info vraie  la base.
> C'est juste les nombres qui ne doivent pas tre prcis et toutes les fautes qui sont mis sur l'arme Syrienne, parce que c'est pas neutre du tout.
> 
> [snip]



Mais aucune source n'est neutre... 

Pas la peine de nous raconter de nouveau ton avis sur les "rebelles", on le connait dj. 

Je pointait juste le fait que quand cela ne va pas dans ton sens, l'OSDH c'est de la merde, mais que quand cela va dans ton sens, on peut s'y fier car a doit "bien se baser sur une petite info vraie  la base".

C'est suivant comment a t'arrange quoi.


Et donc, comme les chiffres ne sont pas prcis :

- combien de civils vacus ? 20 000, 30 000, 10 000, aucun ? 
- combien de civils tus rellement par les rebelles ?
- combien de civils tus rellement par le gouvernement ? 

T'en sais rien du tout, comme tout le monde et peu importe la source !  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> T'en sais rien du tout, comme tout le monde et peu importe la source !


Bon ben voil comme tout le monde.
Vu qu'on a que le point de vue de l'OSDH...

Il y a des chances que ce soit vrai que les rebelles soient en train de perdre dans cette zone, c'est a l'info.
Aprs l'OSDH tourne linformation pour faire passer l'arme Syrienne pour la "mchante".
Ils vont dire que c'est l'arme Syrienne qui bloque les civils dans cette zone, alors que a arrangerait le gouvernement Syrien si les civils pouvaient quitter les zones rebelles...
Les civils morts c'est dans lintrt des rebelles.
Quand des rebelles tuent des civils (ceux qui veulent rejoindre les zones gouvernementales par exemple), l'OSDH met la faute sur l'arme Syrienne.

Tous les mdias franais sont sur la ligne pro rebelle de l'OSDH.
Il y a un gars sur Le Mdia qui a dit que les rebelles n'taient peut tre pas tellement mieux que l'arme Syrienne et a a t l'apocalypse...
Quand t'es un mdia mainstream t'es oblig d'tre  fond pro rebelle et de les faire passer pour les "gentils".

----------


## Grogro

Mme les organes officiels de relations publiques de l'Otan reconnaissent que les "rebelles" se servent de boucliers humains  la Ghouta : https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/09/w...uta-syria.html

En France, seuls Atlantico et le Figaro, autrefois les organes de propagande atlantiste les plus radicaux de la mdiacratie, en ont parl. Et encore, par un trs discret entrefilet. 

Tout comme personne ne parle d'Afrin assige par les turcs et les mmes gentils rebelles qui ont terroris Alep pendant des annes. Erdogan qui appelle  la guerre sainte contre les turcs. Les milices jihadistes qui menacent les kurdes du canton d'Afrin de gnocide. On note galement des accusation d'utilisation d'armes chimiques par l'arme kurde, accusations issues des YPG et de l'OSDH. Mais comme ce sont les rebelles "modrs" du front Al-Nosra, cela n'meut gure nos ditocrates vendus aux Frres Musulmans.

----------


## Ryu2000

Les Etats-Unis vont partir  trs vite  de Syrie, assure Donald Trump



> On va quitter la Syrie trs vite.   Vraiment trs bientt.  A plusieurs reprises au cours dun discours dans lOhio, jeudi 29 mars, le prsident des Etats-Unis, Donald Trump, a affirm que les Amricains allaient partir prochainement du pays, maintenant que les djihadistes de lorganisation Etat islamique (EI) taient en passe dtre totalement vaincus.
>  On va bientt avoir repris 100 % du califat, comme ils lappellent , a-t-il ainsi fait valoir au sujet des territoires occups par lEI en Irak et en Syrie ces dernires annes et dont le groupe a t chass,  la fois par les forces irakiennes, le rgime de Damas et ses allis russes et iraniens, ou encore la coalition internationale mene par les Etats-Unis et leurs allis arabo-kurdes.
> 
> *On va rentrer au pays, chez nous, o nous voulons tre* , a insist M. Trump, sans donner plus de prcision.


L on retrouve une promesse de campagne : ramenez les soldats  la maison, se concentrer sur les USA avant tout.
Obama avait galement promis de rapatrier les soldats, mais il n'a pas russi  le faire, puisse Trump avoir plus de chance que lui.

===
En parallle il y a a :
Paris renforce son soutien aux Kurdes de Syrie

Il est toujours possible qu'Erdogan devienne l'ennemi  la place d'Assad.

----------


## Bubu017

Mouais enfin j'y crois moyen. Il avait bien promis de ne pas intervenir mais peu de temps aprs son lection il a quand mme envoy une borde de missiles sur une base l-bas. 
Ce genre de phrase  On va quitter la Syrie trs vite.   Vraiment trs bientt.  a veut autant dire dans un mois que dans un an.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il avait bien promis de ne pas intervenir mais peu de temps aprs son lection il a quand mme envoy une borde de missiles sur une base l-bas.


C'tait pas une grosse attaque :
Avec 23 missiles au but pour 59 tirs, la frappe US a t d'une faible efficacit selon Moscou
Syrie : ce que l'on sait du bombardement amricain



> *Les Russes ont t prvenus  l'avance, par de "multiples conversations"*, de la frappe via la ligne de communication spciale mise en place par les militaires amricains et russes depuis l'automne 2015 pour viter tout incident arien entre leurs avions respectifs dans le ciel syrien. Le porte-parole a indiqu que les militaires amricains connaissaient "l'endroit prcis" de la base utilis par les militaires russes.


En tout cas a a cot chre :
Frappes US en Syrie : le Tomahawk, emblmatique missile  1,5 million de dollars
C'tait pour faire plaisir  une certaine partie de l'tat fort (lobby de l'armement, tout a...).




> a veut autant dire dans un mois que dans un an.


Ouais mais c'est quand mme sympa de dire "ISIS recul on va pouvoir s'en aller".

La vraie bonne nouvelle c'tait a :
La CIA met fin  son soutien aux rebelles syriens
Trump met fin au programme d'armement secret des rebelles modrs en Syrie par la CIA

Il y a un article rcent sur le sujet :
Lattitude initiale ambige des tats-Unis envers ltat Islamique (3/5) : Des livraisons (involontaires ?) darmes  lennemi

----------


## BenoitM

Ryu2000 le roi de la relativ...

----------


## Zirak

Tant que ce n'est pas fait, cela ne reste que des paroles pour ceux celui qui veut bien les croire.


C'tait une promesse de campagne, mais effectivement depuis qu'il a t lu :

- il y a eu des lancements de missiles
- il y a plus de soldats dploys sur les fronts syriens, irakien et afghan que sous Obama (cumul sur les 3 fronts pass de 18 000  la fin du mandat d'Obama,  26 000 en septembre dernier sous Trump), sachant que le Pentagone ment rgulirement sur le nombre de soldats dploys :




> For example, Pentagon spokesmen often cite a figure of around 500 U.S. forces in Syria. But the Pentagon report on manpower puts the number at 1,720.
> 
> In Iraq, Pentagon officials generally put the number of U.S. forces at around 5,000. The report puts it at 8,892.
> 
> When President Trump outlined his plan for Afghanistan in August, he authorized additional forces, and the numbers there have risen from 11,000 at the end of last year to more than 15,000 recently.


(ce qui en soit ne reprsente pas grand chose compar aux 45 000 soldats dploys au Japon et 36 000 en Allemagne).

https://www.npr.org/sections/paralle...re-on-the-rise


- il y a  peine un mois de a, le Pentagon (entre autres) annonait que des soldats amricains resteraient en Syrie et en Irak, mme quand Daesh aura t compltement vaincu. 




> In a pair of letters issued within the last month, Pentagon and State Department officials indicated that the Trump administration envisions U.S. soldiers remaining on the ground in Syria and Iraq indefinitely, even once Islamic State militants have been defeated


http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer...-wont-say.html


Mais c'est la faute aux mchants lobbys pas au gentil Trump !

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> - il y a plus de soldats dploys sur les fronts syriens, irakien et afghan que sous Obama (cumul sur les 3 fronts pass de 18 000  la fin du mandat d'Obama,  26 000 en septembre dernier sous Trump), sachant que le Pentagone ment rgulirement sur le nombre de soldats dploys .../...)


Et pourtant, on ne peut pas accuser Obama de pacifisme(ce qui, pour un prix Nobel de la paix, est un comble).

----------


## Zirak

> Et pourtant, on ne peut pas accuser Obama de pacifisme(ce qui, pour un prix Nobel de la paix, est un comble).


Tout  fait. 

Aprs il faut relativiser certaines choses aussi, typiquement les fameux articles dont sont friands les gars comme Ryu, o l'on nous annonce qu'Obama a fait la guerre a 7 pays, alors oui, il tait en conflit avec 7 pays, mais au moins 3 d'entre eux taient juste la continuit des conflits dmarrs par ses prdcesseurs, ce n'est pas lui qui a dclench 7 nouveaux conflits.

Au final, il n'tait pas spcialement plus pacifique ou plus va-t-en-guerre que ses prdcesseurs. Et cela sera exactement pareil pour Trump. Il continue les conflits commenc par ses prdcesseurs, en arrtera peut-tre certains et en dmarrera surement d'autres. Mais jamais aucun prsident amricain n'arrtera les X conflits dans lesquels son pays est impliqu comme a d'un coup en mode "gentil Bisounours" de toutes faons.


Mais oui clairement le prix Nobel d'Obama tait une vaste blague.

----------


## MiaowZedong

Macron tente encore de se rendre relevant en Syrie: http://www.tunisiefocus.com/politiqu...-syrie-187910/

Il a reu hier une dlgation des Forces Dmocratiques Syriennes, emmenes par les Kurdes, et aurait promis l'arrive de forces spciales Franaises  Manbij, ville Arabe mais actuellement bastion the plus  l'Ouest detenu par les Kurdes/FDS en Syrie (depuis la chute d'Afrine). Surtout, il s'est propos de faire la mdiation entre les Kurdes et Ankara; Ankara a bien sr rejet dans la foule tout dialogue avec les "terroristes" mais _in fine_, vu la comptence et l'implication douteuse de l'administration Trump, il y a une place de mdiateur Occidental  prendre. Macron ne l'a pas encore publicis dans les mdias Franais, mais de plus, s'il russit son coup, il va marquer des points politiques chez lui, puisque l'opinion Franaise (et Occidentale en gnral) est trs largement favorable aux Kurdes.

En attendant, Ankara parle beaucoup de diriger une offensive vers Manbij et "jusqu' la frontire Iraqienne" (voir au-del, les forces Turques font des incursions rgulires en Iraq pour combattre le PKK), mais dans l'immdiat l'arme Turque prend surtout position dans la province d'Idlib (Nord-Ouest, donc dans la direction oppose de Manbij), l'un des derniers bastions jihadistes. a urge pour Ankara, car des milliers de combattants rebelles on dj quitt la Ghouta Orientale sous sauf-conduit Russe. L'enjeu pour la Turquie est d'occuper Idlib avant que l'arme Syrienne ne liquide la Ghouta et ne se redploie pour reprendre Idlib.

Je ne sais pas si la fin de la guerre est vraiment proche, mais en tout cas on voit un dcoupage de la Syrie se dessiner.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais oui clairement le prix Nobel d'Obama tait une vaste blague.


Exactement comme celui donn  l'UE.

L'lyse dment l'envoi de troupes en Syrie en soutien aux Kurdes



> Ce vendredi 30 mars, l'Elyse a cependant dmenti tout envoi de nouvelles troupes franaises. "La France ne prvoit pas de nouvelle opration militaire sur le terrain dans le nord de la Syrie en dehors de la coalition internationale anti-Daech (acronyme de l'EI en arabe)", a affirm l'Elyse.
> 
> Les dclarations de la dlgation kurde avaient fait ragir les autorits turques. "Nous rejetons tout effort visant  promouvoir un dialogue, des contacts ou une mdiation entre la Turquie et ces groupes terroristes", a dclar ce vendredi 30 mars le porte-parole de la prsidence turque Ibrahim Kalin.

----------


## Ryu2000

Poutine et Rohani reus par Erdogan pour un sommet sur la Syrie



> Les dirigeants russe, iranien et turc se runissent mercredi  Ankara pour un sommet visant  relancer la recherche d'un rglement du conflit en Syrie, o les trois pays se sont imposs en matres du jeu.
> 
> Moscou et Thran, soutiens de Damas, et Ankara, soutien des rebelles syriens, sont les parrains du processus d'Astana qui a notamment permis la mise en place de quatre "zones de dsescalade" en Syrie.
> 
> Mais la qute d'un rglement du conflit syrien, qui a fait plus de 350 000 morts depuis 2011, patine notamment du fait des intrts contradictoires de Moscou, Ankara et Thran et sur le sort du prsident syrien Bachar al-Assad.
> 
> La dernire rencontre entre les trois dirigeants sur le dossier syrien a eu lieu le 22 novembre  Sotchi, aboutissant  un Congrs national syrien dans la station balnaire russe qui s'est sold par un retentissant chec.
> 
> "Lobjectif de ce sommet tripartite (...) est de rorganiser et de rengocier les zones dinfluence en Syrie, ainsi que de rflchir a lavenir du nord de la Syrie (...) aprs le retrait amricain", explique Jana Jabbour, docteure associe au CERI/Sciences Po et spcialiste de la Turquie.

----------


## Zirak

> Lobjectif de ce sommet tripartite (...) est de rorganiser et de rengocier les zones dinfluence en Syrie, ainsi que de rflchir a lavenir du nord de la Syrie (...) *aprs le retrait amricain*", explique Jana Jabbour, docteure associe au CERI/Sciences Po et spcialiste de la Turquie.


Eh ben, sachant que les amricains ont dit qu'ils laisseraient des troupes, mme une fois le conflit fini, a m'a l'air de bien commenc leur truc. 


Mais j'aime que cela soit 3 pays trangers qui vont rengocier ensemble les zones d'influence dans un pays qui n'est pas le leur, et qui vont "rgler le conflit" sans que les deux camps qui s'affrontent ne participent, qu'ils n'invitent pas Daesh,  la limite je comprends, mais qu'ils n'invitent pas Bashar, a la fou un peu mal.

Et la Ryu, tu ne critiques pas l'ingrence faite par ces pays ?  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et la Ryu, tu ne critiques pas l'ingrence faite par ces pays ?


Ils font des sommets pour essayer de trouver des solutions... (niveau ingrence, c'est moins grave qu'aider des rebelles... )
Mais quand t'invites tout le monde, y'en a qui rlent et qui viennent pas (surtout chez les rebelles Syrie: des rebelles rejettent l'appel  un sommet pour la paix en Russie).
L apparemment Erdogan reprsente les rebelles.

On verra bien ce que a donnera, c'est bien d'essayer des trucs...
Le conflit est compliqu, jespre qu'une solution sera trouv rapidement.

----------


## Zirak

> Ils font des sommets pour essayer de trouver des solutions... (niveau ingrence, c'est moins grave qu'aider des rebelles... )


Quand a parle de rorganiser et rengocier les zones d'influences dans le nord de la Syrie, perso, j'ai plus le sentiment qu'ils se runissent pour dcider de comment ils vont partager le gteau, plus que pour trouver des solutions. 





> Mais quand t'invites tout le monde, y'en a qui rlent et qui viennent pas (surtout chez les rebelles )
> L apparemment Erdogan reprsente les rebelles.


Oui enfin, entre ne pas inviter tout le monde, et ne pas inviter le prsident du pays concern, il y a une "lgre" diffrence...

----------


## Ryu2000

> j'ai plus le sentiment qu'ils se runissent pour dcider de comment ils vont partager le gteau, plus que pour trouver des solutions.


La Russie et l'Iran sont pote avec la Syrie, donc ils devraient dfendre les intrts de la Syrie (et donc d'Assad).
Assad devra lcher quelque chose, pour mettre tout le monde d'accord.
Mais c'est mieux que le plan de l'occident qui tait de financer les rebelles, jusqu' ce qu'un groupe prenne le pouvoir pour remplacer Assad...

----------


## Zirak

> La Russie et l'Iran sont pote avec la Syrie, donc ils devraient dfendre les intrts de la Syrie (et donc d'Assad).
> Assad devra lcher quelque chose, pour mettre tout le monde d'accord.
> *Mais c'est mieux* que le plan de l'occident qui tait de financer les rebelles, jusqu' ce qu'un groupe prenne le pouvoir pour remplacer Assad...


Mieux pour qui ? 

Pour la Russie et l'Iran peut-tre, pour la Syrie et pour son peuple, je ne vois pas ce qui te permet de l'affirmer. Les syriens du nord n'ont peut-tre pas envie de devenir "russes" ou "iraniens". Peut-tre que les syriens prfreraient rester syriens non ?  

Pourtant d'habitude tu es le premier  dfendre l'intrt du peuple en 1er, mais l c'est pas grave, du moment que cela va dans le sens de la Russie et pas de l'Europe...


Tu vas l'user ta veste  force de la retourner 150 fois par sujet.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les syriens du nord n'ont peut-tre pas envie de devenir "russes" ou "iraniens". Peut-tre que les syriens prfreraient rester syriens non ?


O est-ce qu'il est question qu'une partie de la Syrie devienne Russe et une partie de la Syrie devienne Iranienne ?
J'ai jamais vu a !

 la limite je crois qu'il y a des Kurdes qui aimeraient un bout de terrain et ya Isral qui a toujours son projet de grand Isral...
Mais je vois pas ce que viendrait foutre l'Iran ou la Russie ici.

L'Iran et la Russie veulent juste aider le retour de la paix en Syrie, donc virer les rebelles et les terroristes et qu'il n'y ait plus de conflit.
Alors qu'aider les rebelles a prolonge la guerre.

----------


## Zirak

C'est quoi que tu ne comprends pas dans la phrase : "rorganiser et rengocier les zones d'influences en Syrie du nord" ? 

Si l'Iran et la Russie ne voulait pas contrler ces territoires, il n'y aurait rien  "rorganiser" ou "rengocier", puisque ces territoires serait sous l'influence et la direction de la Syrie... Si ce n'est pas pour s'en emparer, en quoi cela concerne des pays trangers ? Une fois cette zone dbarrasse des terroristes, elle sera de nouveau sous le contrle d'Assad, que vont-ils donc rorganiser alors ? Expliques nous...

D'ailleurs tu l'as dit toi mme, faudra bien qu'Assad lche quelque chose, tu parlais de quoi du coup ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> D'ailleurs tu l'as dit toi mme, faudra bien qu'Assad lche quelque chose, tu parlais de quoi du coup ?


Je sais pas peut tre une rgion pour les Kurdes ou quelque chose...

En tout cas la Russie et l'Iran interviennent pour sauver un allier et mme se sauver eux mme.
Parce qu'ils sont dans la liste des pays  attaquer et si ils se laissent faire ils seront de moins en moins nombreux  rsister  l'empire US.
La Libye est dj tomb, heureusement la Syrie rsiste jusqu' prsent.

----------


## Zirak

C'est beau la crdulit de la jeunesse...

----------


## el_slapper

en gros, ils vont refaire les accords Sykes-Picot, un sicle aprs, et ils vont prparer le foutoir du prochain sicle dans la rgion. L'histoire est un ternel recommencement, il y a juste le nom des bourreaux qui change. Les victimes, elles, sont toujours les mmes(amis kurdes, si vous me lisez.....).

----------


## Jon Shannow

Et le bon Assad, qui aime tant son peuple, tiens sa parole de dtruire son stock d'armes chimiques. Et quel meilleur moyen de le prouver qu'en l'utilisant.
http://www.nouvelobs.com/monde/guerre-en-syrie/

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et le bon Assad, qui aime tant son peuple, tiens sa parole de dtruire son stock d'armes chimiques. Et quel meilleur moyen de le prouver qu'en l'utilisant.
> http://www.nouvelobs.com/monde/guerre-en-syrie/


a fait 8 fois (figure de style) qu'on accuse l'arme Syrienne d'utiliser des armes chimiques, si il existait rellement des preuves srieuse, il y aurait une grosse intervention et peut tre le dbut de la troisime guerre mondiale.
 plusieurs reprises ont a entendu parler de "ligne rouge".
2012 :
Barack Obama tablit une ligne rouge en Syrie

Une fois en attaquant un stock d'arme rebelle des armes chimiques ont explos et ont  mis la faute sur l'arme Syrienne...
Dfense russe : Damas a frapp un entrept d'armes chimiques des rebelles dans la province dIdlib



> Le porte-parole de la Dfense russe a dclar que laviation syrienne avait dtruit un entrept o lopposition dite modre gardait des stocks d'armes chimiques dont certaines devaient tre envoyes en Irak. Les rebelles rfutent cette version.


Les rebelles syriens ont utilis du gaz sarin, selon Carla Del Ponte

Comme les rebelles ont utilis des armes chimiques, je propose qu'on fasse une coalition international pour radiquer la rbellion.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Comme les rebelles ont utilis des armes chimiques, je propose qu'on fasse une coalition international pour radiquer la rbellion.


Je propose que tu arrtes de gober tout cru tout ce que disent les russes et les syriens, a nous ferait des vacances.

----------


## Bubu017

Pour le coup, je pense que ce n'est pas d'Assad. Il est en train de gagner et va surement gagner. Quel est son intrt d'utiliser les armes chimiques ?
Ce sont surement soit les rebelles, soit Daech. (Ryu, ne dis pas que ce sont les mmes, il y a sans doute des rebelles qui ont rejoint Daech mais il y en a aussi qui sont un groupe  part)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je propose que tu arrtes de gober tout cru tout ce que disent les russes et les syriens, a nous ferait des vacances.


Je regarde les 2 cts et sur cette histoire la version Russe tient beaucoup plus debout que l'autre.
De toutes faons les informations qu'on a en France viennent de l'OSDH...

Utiliser des armes chimiques ce serait contre productif, les rebelles se cachent au milieu des civils pour les utiliser comme bouclier humain... (les civils sont les otages des rebelles, les civils ne peuvent pas quitter les zones rebelles sans risquer de se faire tuer par les rebelles)
Le but de l'arme Syrienne c'est de protger le peuple Syrien au maximum.




> Pour le coup, je pense que ce n'est pas d'Assad. Il est en train de gagner et va surement gagner.


Voil !




> Quel est son intrt d'utiliser les armes chimiques ?


Surtout que plusieurs pays ont menac d'attaquer en cas de dpassement de la "ligne rouge".




> Ce sont surement soit les rebelles, soit Daech. (Ryu, ne dis pas que ce sont les mmes, il y a sans doute des rebelles qui ont rejoint Daech mais il y en a aussi qui sont un groupe  part)


Il y a plein de groupes rebelles et pleins de groupes terroristes.
Les membres peuvent changer de groupes plusieurs fois.
Mais ils ont des points commun : ce sont des extrmistes islamistes, ils veulent tuer des civils et mettre a sur le dos de l'arme Syrienne, etc.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Utiliser des armes chimiques ce serait contre productif, les rebelles se cachent au milieu des civils pour les utiliser comme bouclier humain... (les civils sont les otages des rebelles, les civils ne peuvent pas quitter les zones rebelles sans risquer de se faire tuer par les rebelles)


a n'a jamais arrt les russes ou assad jusqu'ici...




> Le but de l'arme Syrienne c'est de protger le peuple Syrien au maximum.


Ouais on l'a bien vu sur Alep.




> Mais ils ont des points commun : ce sont des extrmistes islamistes, ils veulent tuer des civils et mettre a sur le dos de l'arme Syrienne, etc.


Ben... pas tous... mais pour faire le distingo, vu le bordel que c'est sur le terrain...

----------


## Ryu2000

> a n'a jamais arrt les russes ou assad jusqu'ici...


Ce sont des accusations ce ne sont pas des faits...
C'est le genre de l'arme US d'utiliser des armes chimiques (Napalm, Agent Orange, Phosphore blanc, etc) :
Vietnam: lagent orange, une bombe  retardement



> De 1964  1973, pendant la guerre du Vietnam, les Amricains ont dvers sur ce pays 80 millions de litres dun puissant herbicide, lagent orange. Prs de 40 ans plus tard, ce produit continue  intoxiquer la population. Alors que les USA refusent toujours de reconnatre leur responsabilit, la Core du Sud vient de condamner les fabricants du produit.


Les rebelles ont utilis l'arme chimique et on a rien fait contre a :
Syrie : les rebelles auraient utilis des armes chimiques selon l'ONU




> Ben... pas tous... mais pour faire le distingo, vu le bordel que c'est sur le terrain...


Ah ouais tiens, officiellement 100% des rebelles ne sont pas islamistes.
Syrie : un rebelle sur deux serait islamiste selon une tude

Syrie: qui sont les bons et les mauvais terroristes ? Qui sont les rebelles ?
a fait quand mme une majorit de combattant islamistes (vu qu'ils doivent tre nombreux dans les groupes terroristes).
Si le gouvernement Syrien tombait celui qui le remplacerait serait islamiste.
La situation pour le peuple serait bien pire que sous le gouvernement actuel.

----------


## Ryu2000

Trump avertit la Russie de frappes imminentes contre la Syrie



> Le prsident amricain Donald Trump a averti mercredi matin la Russie de frappes imminentes contre la Syrie, peu aprs que Moscou eut mis en garde contre tout acte pouvant "dstabiliser la situation dj fragile dans la rgion".

----------


## Zirak

> Trump avertit la Russie de frappes imminentes contre la Syrie[/url]


C'est toujours plaisant de voir un grand homme oeuvrer pour la paix !  

Effectivement, on voit bien la diffrence avec Obama et avec ce que l'on aurait pu voir avec Hillary.  ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est toujours plaisant de voir un grand homme oeuvrer pour la paix !  
> 
> Effectivement, on voit bien la diffrence avec Obama et avec ce que l'on aurait pu voir avec Hillary.


 ::mouarf:: 

Mise  part a, il serait temps que l'occident intervienne en Syrie pour protger les populations civiles de la folie meurtrire d'Assad et de ses complices russes et iraniens (voire turques). 
C'est d'ailleurs dommage qu' l'poque, Obama n'est pas t aussi vindicatif que Ryu le laisse  penser, car,  cette poque, il aurait t plus simple de balayer Assad. a aurait viter lexpansion de DAESH et n'aurait pas fait croire  Poutine qu'il tait le matre du monde. Il serait temps que nos dirigeants rpondent aux provocations incessantes de ce sinistre personnage.

----------


## Charvalos

La faon dont il dcrit ses missiles dans son tweet, c'est assez drle.  ::mrgreen:: 




> Russia vows to shoot down any and all missiles fired at Syria. Get ready Russia,  *because they will be coming, nice and new and smart!* You shouldnt be partners with a Gas Killing Animal who kills his people and enjoys it!

----------


## Ryu2000

Au moins il prvient  l'avance, c'est dj pas mal...
Et comme je l'ai dj expliqu, tout ce que font les prsidents n'est pas fait de bon cur.
Parfois un prsident est contraint de faire quelque chose qu'il ne veut pas faire.
En plus il peut se faire manipul par ses conseillers.
Il ne prend pas les dcisions tout seul.

Obama n'a pas fait que ce qu'il voulait faire et c'est pareil pour Trump.
Par contre Hillary tait une no conservatrice, pro guerre  fond, elle a menac plusieurs pays.
Il y a des prsidents qui rsistent plus que d'autres, Hillary n'aurait pas rsister du tout et elle trop pro guerre.

Si Hillary tait prsidente la 3ime guerre mondiale serait probablement en cours.
Trump fait peut tre comme Obama, mais Trump n'aura probablement pas le prix Nobel de la paix, alors qu'il le mritera peut tre plus...

Les mdias taient gentil avec Obama, alors qu'il le mritait pas toujours.

----------


## Zirak

> Snip


Aaahhh donc y'a l'Etat profond qui force Trump a tirer des missiles, et en plus ils le forcent  prvenir avant, et encore en plus, ils le forcent  tweeter  ce propos ? 

Le pauvre... En plus il n'aura pas son prix Nobel du coup, c'est vraiment kro kro kriste...  ::piou:: 


 ::mouarf1::   Comme d'hab, ne change pas, tu es le meilleur !  ::lahola::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Aaahhh donc y'a l'Etat profond qui force Trump a tirer des missiles, et en plus ils le forcent  prvenir avant, et encore en plus, ils le forcent  tweeter  ce propos ? 
> 
> Le pauvre... En plus il n'aura pas son prix Nobel du coup, c'est vraiment kro kro kriste...


Pffffff...  ::roll:: 

Vous faites exprs dinterprter n'importe comment.
Ce n'est pas l'tat profond qui demande  Trump de prvenir la Russie.
Je ne sais pas si lancer des missiles c'est son ide, il est possible qu'il se soit fait convaincre que les russes ont utilis des armes chimiques, mais c'est pas forcment le cas...
Il aime bien tweeter.

Le prix Nobel c'est de la merde !
Ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'on a donn un  Obama, les mdias donnaient de lui une image cool et sympathique.
Alors que son bilan est mauvais, et il n'y avait pas moins de guerres US aprs lui qu'avant lui...

Il n'y a pas longtemps le plan de Trump c'tait de faire rentrer les soldats US qui sont en Syrie.
Et c'tait trs bien.
Mais l a reparle encore d'arme chimique... Comme  chaque fois que l'arme Syrienne a presque gagn.

Attaque chimique en Syrie : Donald Trump menace puis temporise



> Les intentions belliqueuses exprimes dans un premier temps sur Twitter par le prsident amricain ont pris de court le Pentagone. Il sest ensuite montr plus conciliant.

----------


## virginieh

> Attaque chimique en Syrie : Donald Trump menace puis temporise


Tu sais le plus trange la dedans ? C'est que si Trump tait quelqu'un de tempr, ce qu'il n'est manifestement pas, j'aurais pens qu'il faisait expres d'adresser le message aux russes, pour que mme les amricains belliqueux aient peur d'une 3eme guerre mondiale.

----------


## Zirak

> *Il n'y a pas longtemps le plan de Trump c'tait de faire rentrer les soldats US qui sont en Syrie.
> Et c'tait trs bien.*
> Mais l a reparle encore d'arme chimique... Comme  chaque fois que l'arme Syrienne a presque gagn.


Si tu lisais ce que l'on te dit, tu saurais que c'est faux.

Il y a plus de soldats en Syrie sous Trump que sous Obama, et ils ont dclar qu'ils laisseraient des soldats mme une fois le conflit termin, donc Trump qui veut faire rentrer les soldats...

Ce qui me fait marrer c'est que pour tous les autres politiciens, tu te rend compte que toutes les promesses de campagnes, y'a un risque que a soit du vent, mais par contre, tu as vraiment cru tout ce que disait Trump, c'est d'un ridicule... 

Mais oui je sais ce que tu vas dire, c'est pas sa faute, on l'oblige  faire a, comme pour tout le reste... La marmotte / le chocolat / la papier alu hein...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce qui me fait marrer c'est que pour tous les autres politiciens, tu te rend compte que toutes les promesses de campagnes, y'a un risque que a soit du vent, mais par contre, tu as vraiment cru tout ce que disait Trump, c'est d'un ridicule...


Il prend des mesures protectionnistes, aucun autre prsident l'aurait fait, donc je le flicite.
Je prfre le protectionnisme au mondialisme.

Il veut faire revenir des jobs dans son pays, il lutte contre l'immigration illgale, il veut faire payer des impts aux GAFA, etc.
Pour moi c'est un meilleur prsident qu'Obama.

----------


## Zirak

> Il prend des mesures protectionnistes, aucun autre prsident l'aurait fait, donc je le flicite.
> Je prfre le protectionnisme au mondialisme.
> 
> Il veut faire revenir des jobs dans son pays, il lutte contre l'immigration illgale, il veut faire payer des impts aux GAFA, etc.
> Pour moi c'est un meilleur prsident qu'Obama.


C'est bien, mais cela n'a aucun rapport avec ce que je dis... Je me fou qu'il fasse du protectionnisme ou du mondialisme...

Il veut faire pleins de trucs, oui c'est super, comme tous les prsidents quoi... Et c'est ce point l dont je te parle, pourquoi croire ses promesses de campagnes  lui, alors que tu ne crois pas celles des autres ? Juste car il promet des trucs que tu aime bien, tu crois qu'il va vraiment tout faire comme il a promis ? 

Rien qu'avec l'exemple des soldats en Syrie, je t'ai montr qu'il avait promis blanc pour faire noir une fois lu. Et toi tu viens me parler de protectionnisme, mais WTF, quel rapport ?

----------


## Grogro

> Aaahhh donc y'a l'Etat profond qui force Trump a tirer des missiles, et en plus ils le forcent  prvenir avant, et encore en plus, ils le forcent  tweeter  ce propos ? 
> 
> Le pauvre... En plus il n'aura pas son prix Nobel du coup, c'est vraiment kro kro kriste...


Trump qui est par ailleurs juste en train de se rvler bien plus dangereux que ne l'aurait t Hillary Clinton pourtant trs va-t-en guerre et ses faucons dmocrates. Et maintenant qu'il s'est acoquin avec John Bolton,  savoir le pire des no-conservateurs responsables de l'anantissement de l'Irak, et qu'il ne reste plus qu'un seul "adulte dans la pice" ( savoir Mad Dog Mattis, et plus pour trs longtemps), Trump n'est plus si isol que a au sein de ltat profond US (***). Je n'aurais jamais imagin tre plus inquiet d'une guerre majeure avec Trump le soi-disant isolationniste qu'avec Clinton la noconservatrice.

(***) tat profond qui n'existe pas quand on l'appelle _deep state_, c'est haram, tabou, complotiste, tout a, mais qui bizarrement existe pour tout le monde, y compris le plus mainstream des ditocrates, quand on l'appelle complexe militaro-industriel.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et c'est ce point l dont je te parle, pourquoi croire ses promesses de campagnes  lui, alors que tu ne crois pas celles des autres ?


Il avait promit de faire du protectionnisme il le fait, il a tenu une partie de son programme.
Il donne vraiment l'impression d'essayer de respecter les promesses de campagne.
On a souvent le sentiment que le systme le freine, au dbut il y avait plein de news dans ce sens "Trump encore bloqu par...".
La justice amricaine bloque le dcret anti-immigration de Donald Trump

Avec lui on a pas l'impression qu'il a tout les pouvoirs, on voit que le FBI l'aime pas par exemple :
Donald Trump contre la CIA et le FBI

On avait pas l'impression qu'Hollande essayait de tenir son programme, il parlait de lutter contre la finance et il a embauch Macron.
 la limite en voyant Macron, on savait qu'il allait dtruire la France, faire baisser les retraites, privatiser des services, etc...

----------


## Ryu2000

Le drapeau syrien hiss  Douma, la paix revient dans la Ghouta orientale



> Les troupes gouvernementales syriennes sont parvenues  reprendre le contrle de la ville de la Douma qui tait le dernier bastion des radicaux dans la Ghouta orientale, a annonc le Centre russe pour la rconciliation des parties en conflit en Syrie.
> 
> Les militaires de l'arme gouvernementale syrienne ont russi  tablir compltement leur contrle de la ville de Douma, qui restait jusqu' ce jour le dernier bastion des radicaux dans la Ghouta orientale, a dclar le chef du Centre russe pour la rconciliation des parties en conflit en Syrie, le gnral Youri Evtouchenko.
> 
> *Aujourd'hui est un grand vnement dans l'histoire de la Rpublique arabe syrienne. Le drapeau national hiss le sur le btiment de la ville de Douma a marqu la reprise du contrle de cette localit et donc de l'ensemble de la Ghouta orientale, a-t-il dit.*

----------


## Ryu2000

Les USA, le Royaume-Uni et la France veulent frapper la Syrie, ce n'est pas rassurant...
Syrie :  quoi jouent les Occidentaux ?



> Donald Trump lancera une attaque  trs bientt ou pas si tt que cela , Emmanuel Macron se dcidera  en temps voulu . Les Occidentaux entretiennent le flou ce jeudi sur leur riposte  l'attaque chimique prsume dans la Ghouta orientale. Alors que la tension est encore monte d'un cran aprs des menaces d'action militaire du prsident amricain sur Twitter, la Premire ministre britannique Theresa May a convoqu pour jeudi une runion d'urgence de son gouvernement afin de  discuter de la rponse  apporter aux vnements en Syrie . Aprs avoir provoqu une monte de tensions en demandant  la Russie mercredi de se  tenir prte   des frappes contre son alli syrien, Donald Trump a sembl temporiser.


Syrie : Bachar el-Assad met en garde contre une action occidentale



> Damas estime qu'une action serait une menace pour la stabilit de la rgion.


Les occidentaux s'emballent beaucoup trop vite pour pas grand chose...
Un jour la Syrie et ses allis devront rpondre  ces attaques.

----------


## Lucio_

> Les occidentaux s'emballent beaucoup trop vite pour pas grand chose...


Carrment... attaquer seulement 7 ans et 28 jours aprs le dbut du conflit.

----------


## Grogro

> Carrment... attaquer seulement 7 ans et 28 jours aprs le dbut du conflit.


Ne t'inquite pas que les occidentaux ont attaqus ds le premier jour du conflit. Les occidentaux, avec le Qatar, la Turquie, l'Arabie Saoudite, les EAU, la Jordanie. Toutes les preuves sont sous notre nez depuis des annes, y compris dans les organes de propagandes officiels de l'OTAN,  savoir les mdias mainstreams.

Cela ne veut *videment* *absolument* *PAS* dire que le rgime syrien est innocent et n'a pas les main sales. La ralit n'est pas manichenne et il n'y a ni gentil ni mchant dans la vraie vie. Il serait temps de raliser que nous ne vivons pas dans une superproduction hollywoodienne.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Carrment... attaquer seulement 7 ans et 28 jours aprs le dbut du conflit.


Ils ont soutenu les rebelles depuis le dbut.
La France, le Royaume Uni et les USA font parti des pays qui ont arm et form les rebelles.

Franois Hollande confirme avoir livr des armes aux rebelles en Syrie


Syrie: Donald Trump suspend un programme de la CIA de soutien aux rebelles
Comment des armes achetes par Washington ont fini deux mois plus tard chez Daesh

Si les "rebelles" n'avaient pas reu tant d'aide la paix serait revenu depuis longtemps...
Dans les conventions internationale, il est interdit d'aider des groupes arms  renverser un pouvoir lgitimement en place.
On aurait pas du intervenir comme a.

----------


## Ryu2000

a semble se calmer pour le moment :
Frappes en Syrie : Trump suspend sa dcision, Moscou tente de dsamorcer la crise



> l'issue d'une runion avec son quipe de scurit nationale, Donald Trump a suspendu sa dcision sur de possibles frappes ariennes en Syrie, aprs l'attaque chimique prsume  Douma. Il poursuit les discussions avec ses allis.


L'Allemagne reste tranquille :
Riposte Syrie : pour Trump il semble soudain urgent d'attendre



> De fait, de frappe imminente  calendrier flou, le registre a considrablement volu, hier, tandis qu'en France aussi, le prsident Emmanuel Macron relativisait l'urgence d'une raction arme. Nous aurons des dcisions  prendre en temps voulu, quand nous le jugerons le plus utile et le plus efficace, a-t-il ainsi dclar, lors de son intervention tlvise alors qu' Londres *la Premire ministre britannique Theresa May convoquait une runion d'urgence de son gouvernement qui dclarait juger ncessaire de prendre des mesures et qu' Berlin, la chancelire Angela Merkel soulignait que l'Allemagne ne participerait pas  des actions militaires.*


Pour une fois que je suis d'accord avec Merkel ^^

----------


## micka132

> Il serait temps de raliser que nous ne vivons pas dans une superproduction hollywoodienne.


Euh moi depuis l'lection de Macron j'ai des doutes!

----------


## Lucio_

> Ne t'inquite pas que les occidentaux ont attaqus ds le premier jour du conflit. Les occidentaux, avec le Qatar, la Turquie, l'Arabie Saoudite, les EAU, la Jordanie. Toutes les preuves sont sous notre nez depuis des annes, y compris dans les organes de propagandes officiels de l'OTAN,  savoir les mdias mainstreams.


Vous savez, ce n'est pas parce quun mdia ne partage pas vos positions qu'il est un "organes de propagandes". Ou alors serait-ce un facon d'appuyer vos propos?
D'ailleurs, l'alternative c'est quoi ? Des mdias indpendants sans grand moyen, ou financs par ceux qui ont tellement d'intrt en Syrie qu'il font passer l'OTAN pour des samaritains (moi aussi je peux le faire).

Du coup les preuves,elles sont ou? en utilisant des mdias mainstreams seulement bien sur  :;): 




> Ils ont soutenu les rebelles depuis le dbut.


Ce qui est plutot coherent:



> Si, il y a un an, il y avait eu une raction des grandes puissances  la hauteur de l'utilisation [par Bachar Al-Assad] des armes chimiques, nous n'aurions pas t face  ce choix terrible entre un dictateur et un groupe terroriste


Et meme un an plus tot c'tait peut etre trop tard,

Au dbut il y avait un peuple et un dictateur, mais a c'tait le dbut...

Aujourd'hui le rgime pense qu'il peut tout faire, car attaquer ne ferait que mettre le bordel un peu plus.
Mais avec certains prsidents on ne sait jamais...

----------


## Grogro

> Vous savez, ce n'est pas parce quun mdia ne partage pas vos positions qu'il est un "organes de propagandes". Ou alors serait-ce un facon d'appuyer vos propos?
> D'ailleurs, l'alternative c'est quoi ? Des mdias indpendants sans grand moyen, ou financs par ceux qui ont tellement d'intrt en Syrie qu'il font passer l'OTAN pour des samaritains (moi aussi je peux le faire).
> 
> Du coup les preuves,elles sont ou? en utilisant des mdias mainstreams seulement bien sur


Juste comme a, directement des plus mainstream des mdias ayant pignon sur rue. Donc rien  voir avec le Rseau Voltaire. 

Le Point, pense unique nolibrale, organe de propagande atlantiste, BHL ditorialiste, tout a : http://www.lepoint.fr/monde/attaque-...1793755_24.php

Le NY Times, qui reconnait que les gentils rebelles "modrs" massacrent la population et la retiennent en otage : https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/09/w...uta-syria.html

Le Figaro, qui dcouvre l'eau tide avec 7 annes de retard : http://www.lefigaro.fr/vox/monde/201...atlantique.php

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Le Figaro, qui dcouvre l'eau tide avec 7 annes de retard : http://www.lefigaro.fr/vox/monde/201...atlantique.php


Enfin, il faudrait un peu plus que a pour peser en Syrie. Le moins irraliste serait de dissoudre l'OTAN, annuler le Brexit, et crer une politique Europene trangre et militaire unique. L, oui, l'UE et la France (et le Royaume-Uni) pourraient s'imposer comme incontournables en Syrie (qui donne sur la Mditerranne, donc directement sur nos intrts, je dis juste a en passant). Malheureusement, mme le moins irraliste reste fantaisiste.

L'article du Figaro est trs cohrent avec l'histoire de son auteur: Tunisien lac, donc souhaitant voir la Syrie rester laque. Donc oppos  l'intervention contre Bachar parce que, quels que soient ses torts que personne ( part Ryu?) ne nie, Bachar reste la seule alternative crdible qui propose une Syrie laque ( part dans le Nord, o les Kurdes ont une petite crdibilit).

----------


## Lucio_

> Juste comme a, directement des plus mainstream des mdias ayant pignon sur rue. Donc rien  voir avec le Rseau Voltaire. 
> 
> Le Point, pense unique nolibrale, organe de propagande atlantiste, BHL ditorialiste, tout a : http://www.lepoint.fr/monde/attaque-...1793755_24.php
> 
> Le NY Times, qui reconnait que les gentils rebelles "modrs" massacrent la population et la retiennent en otage : https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/09/w...uta-syria.html
> 
> Le Figaro, qui dcouvre l'eau tide avec 7 annes de retard : http://www.lefigaro.fr/vox/monde/201...atlantique.php


Voila des liens fort interessant, mais quel rapport avec le fait d'attaquer la syrie?
"les occidentaux ont attaqus ds le premier jour du conflit"

----------


## MiaowZedong

Les rebelles, gentils dfenseurs des droits de l'homme, sous commandement de la Turquie, pays civilis membre de l'OTAN, ont commenc l'puration ethnique d'Afrin (source).

----------


## Ryu2000

Syrie: des combattants iraniens tus par des missiles, Isral point du doigt



> Beyrouth - Au moins 26 combattants, en "majorit" des Iraniens, ont t tus en Syrie dans des tirs de missiles sur des positions militaires du rgime, une ONG pointant du doigt Isral qui refuse tout ancrage de Thran chez son voisin en guerre.

----------


## Ryu2000

Syrie : neuf combattants pro-rgime tus dans des tirs de missiles israliens



> Les frappes de larme isralienne ont suivi de peu lannonce du retrait amricain de laccord sur le nuclaire iranien.
> 
> Au moins neuf combattants pro-rgime ont t tus en Syrie mardi soir dans le tir de missiles israliens visant un secteur proche de Damas, selon lObservatoire syrien des droits de lHomme.  Neuf combattants appartenant aux Gardiens de la Rvolution iraniens ou aux milices chiites pro-iraniennes ont t tus  dans le secteur de Kiswa, a indiqu le directeur de cette ONG, Rami Abdel Rahmane.


On est quand mme pas loin de la troisime guerre mondiale.
Un jour il y aura des rponses contre Isral et ce sera parti.

----------


## seedbarrett

C'est beau la religion vraiment, un message de paix comme on en fait plus  ::aie::

----------


## el_slapper

> C'est beau la religion vraiment, un message de paix comme on en fait plus


Il y a dix ans, je t'aurais dit "c'est pas la religion, c'est la politique".

Il y a 3 ans, je t'aurais plussoy violemment.

Aujourd'hui, j'en suis  penser que tout ceci est bien plus compliqu qu'il n'y parait, et que si fatalement la religion joue un rle, le contexte n'est quand mme pas propice  l'amiti entre les peuples, dans ces coins l-bas, notamment la question de l'accs  l'eau potable. Sujet sur lequel Isral a une longueur d'avance sur ses voisins, et fait tout pour la garder c'est une ressource stratgique tant pour son agriculture que pour certaines de ses industries high-tech. La religion, dans ce cas prcis, ne me semble qu'tre un prtexte, au pire un facteur aggravant.

(mais a n'est qu'un ressenti vu de loin, hein, je ne suis ps sur place pour vrifier en dtail)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Aujourd'hui, j'en suis  penser que tout ceci est bien plus compliqu qu'il n'y parait, et que si fatalement la religion joue un rle, le contexte n'est quand mme pas propice  l'amiti entre les peuples, dans ces coins l-bas


Ah ben c'est clair quIsral ne pousse pas vers la paix ^^
Ils ne sont pas dans le trip "nous sommes tous frres" ils sont beaucoup plus dans le "nous sommes une race suprieure et nous allons vous mettre en esclavage" (si vous lisez le talmud c'est a tout le long), les juifs sionistes ne rigolent pas du tout.

Grand Isral



> Dans un contexte religieux, le Grand Isral fait rfrence  la Terre promise aux enfants d'Isral, qui s'tend  *du fleuve d'gypte  l'Euphrate* , recouvrant ainsi Isral, la Cisjordanie, la bande de Gaza, le Liban *ainsi qu'une partie de la Syrie*, de la Jordanie et de la pninsule du Sina. Selon la tradition et en particulier selon Rashi, l'oued El-Arich (Wadi Al-Arish) correspond au  fleuve d'gypte , cette promesse n'inclut toutefois pas le Sina mais se limite  peu prs  la frontire actuelle entre Isral et l'gypte.


Vraisemblablement le projet d'Isral c'est de mettre des djihadistes au pouvoir dans les pays qui les intressent pour ensuite avoir un prtexte pour attaquer et stendre. (cela dit l ils n'ont pas le droit de coloniser et pourtant ils continuent de s'tendre illgalement)

Je ne sais pas si vous avez dj remarqu mais Al Qaeda, Daesh, etc, n'attaquent jamais Isral, alors qu'en principe les musulmans ne sont pas trs fans d'Isral.
Syrie. Sur le Golan, Isral aide et finance les rebelles
Isral soutient-il le Front Al-Nosra?



> Depuis deux ans, de nombreuses rumeurs sur l'aide apporte par Tel Aviv aux rebelles syriens, voire au Front Al-Nosra, le mouvement djihadiste affili  Al-Qada. C'est en tout cas ce qu'affirment l'agence de presse officielle syrienne SANA, ou Al-Manar, la tlvision du Hezbollah libanais, qui soutient le rgime syrien. Que sait-ont des relations entretenues par l'Etat Hbreu avec la rbellion syrienne?  
> 
> Seule certitude: depuis dbut 2013, l'tat juif a soign quelque 1600 blesss syriens dans des hpitaux israliens, en Galile et dans le Golan. Officiellement, il s'agit d'aide humanitaire. Mais la plupart de ces blesss sont de jeunes combattants.


Lancien directeur du Mossad avoue quIsral soigne les terroristes dal nosra



> interview par le journaliste Mehdi Hasan de lmission UpFront (AlJazeera, mission du 31/05/2016) qui pose en anglais la question suivante, parmi dautres questions sur la situation en Syrie:
>  Il y a eu des rapports tablissant quIsral traite des combattants rebelles syriens blesss dans des hpitaux  la frontire, y compris des combattants du front Nosra, qui est bien sr la branche syrienne dal-Qada. Est-ce que ces rapports vous inquitent, quIsral aide des combattants blesss, allis dal-Qada?
> Voici la rponse dEfraim Halevy:
>  Comme je lai dit avant, cest toujours utile de traiter avec vos ennemis dune manire humaine. Je pense que, quand on a des gens qui sont blesss, vous traitez avec eux de manire humaine, la considration de les ramener  lintrieur nest pas seulement de savoir si cest politiquement utile, ou


Ce qui n'est pas sans rappeler le "Al-Nosra fait du bon boulot" de Laurent Fabius :
Laurent Fabius et le  bon boulot  du Front Al-Nosra en Syrie, histoire dune citation dvoye

----------


## Ryu2000

Visite surprise du prsident syrien en Russie



> Plusieurs mois se sont couls depuis la dernire visite de Bachar el-Assad en Russie. Et depuis, son arme a marqu de nouveaux points face  la rbellion. *Vladimir Poutine na dailleurs pas manqu de fliciter son alli pour  les succs de larme syrienne dans la lutte contre les groupes terroristes . De son ct, Bachar el-Assad a affirm que la stabilit en Syrie  samliorait  et que cela  ouvrait la porte  au processus politique.*
> 
> Visiblement, *Vladimir Poutine na pas renonc  trouver une solution diplomatique  la crise syrienne*. Quelques mois aprs lchec du Congrs organis  Sotchi, le prsident russe veut ainsi relancer un processus qui tait au point mort.
> 
> Et ce nest sans doute pas un hasard si cette visite surpris de Bachar el-Assad intervient  la veille dune rencontre entre le prsident russe et la chancelire allemande Angela Merkel. Et  une semaine de la visite du prsident franais Emmanuel Macron en Russie.


Peut tre que cette fois si ce sera la bonne, ce serait chouette que la paix revienne en Syrie.

----------


## Ryu2000

Le rgime syrien hisse le drapeau national  Deraa



> Larme syrienne a hiss jeudi 12 juillet le drapeau national dans le secteur rebelle de la ville de Deraa, berceau de la rvolte contre Bachar Al-Assad en 2011, un geste symbolique illustrant la nouvelle victoire engrange par le rgime et son alli russe.
> Un correspondant de lAFP  Deraa a pu voir un convoi de policiers militaires russes et dofficiers du rgime syrien, accompagns de journalistes, entrer dans le centre de Deraa, chef-lieu de la province du mme nom, pour la crmonie.
> 
> Une nouvelle fois, le prsident syrien a eu recours  une stratgie alliant bombardements meurtriers et ngociations parraines par Moscou, pour faire plier les rebelles dans cette province mridionale, un secteur sensible bordant la Jordanie et la ligne de dmarcation avec Isral sur le plateau du Golan, en partie annex par lEtat hbreu.


Syrie : les forces gouvernementales reprennent Deraa, symbole de la rebellion anti-Assad



> Des units de l'arme syrienne entrent  Deraa al-Balad et hissent le drapeau national sur la place publique, a fait savoir l'agence officielle syrienne Sana le 12 juillet. L'annonce intervient prs d'une semaine aprs la signature d'un accord ngoci par la Russie, qui impose aux insurgs de la province de Deraa de cder leurs territoires au gouvernement de Bachar el-Assad.
> 
> Sous l'gide de Moscou, et en raison des succs de l'arme syrienne, cet accord pass avec des rebelles affilis  Daesh et des combattants de l'Arme syrienne libre a t conclu le 7 juillet, et annonc par le ministre russe de la Dfense. Celui-ci a prcis que cet accord tait le rsultat des pourparlers et de la mdiation du Centre russe pour la rconciliation, dans cette rgion situe dans le sud de la Syrie aux confins de la Jordanie et du plateau du Golan, occup militairement et illgalement par Isral.


On ne doit plus tre trs loin de la fin de la guerre l.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> On ne doit plus tre trs loin de la fin de la guerre l.


Ho, vu la quantit de sympathisants que daech doit avoir laiss dormir dans les territoires reconquis, la fin de la guerre ne va pas vouloir dire le dbut de la paix.

Puis bon, a va forcment pter ailleurs.

----------


## BenoitM

> Ho, vu la quantit de sympathisants que daech doit avoir laiss dormir dans les territoires reconquis, la fin de la guerre ne va pas vouloir dire le dbut de la paix.
> 
> Puis bon, a va forcment pter ailleurs.


C'est surtout une guerre civile, tant qu'il n'y a pas de rconciliation nationale, on ne fera que mettre un couvercle mais le feu continuera  bouillir.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> C'est surtout une guerre civile, tant qu'il n'y a pas de rconciliation nationale, on ne fera que mettre un couvercle mais le feu continuera  bouillir.


Vu la quantit de combattants trangers (et le caractre plutot international dans les conquetes de daech), je pense qu'on a un poil dpass le cadre d'une guerre civile, non ? mme si a a commenc comme tel.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Vu la quantit de combattants trangers (et le caractre plutot international dans les conquetes de daech), je pense qu'on a un poil dpass le cadre d'une guerre civile, non ? mme si a a commenc comme tel.


Les trangers vont partir, mais les racines du conflit initial sont toujours l. Surtout que la manire utilise par le rgime d'Assad, ne va pas vraiment apaise les rancurs, bien au contraire.

----------


## Ryu2000

Le problme en Syrie c'tait surtout les terroristes et les soi-disant rebelles.
Il y avait des Syriens mcontent de leur gouvernement comme c'est le cas partout.

C'tait pas une rvolte si importante que a, c'est juste qu'elle tait boost par des forces extrieures.
La Syrie est trs importante stratgiquement et des pays comme les USA et Isral veulent en prendre le contrle.
C'est eux qui ont organis la rbellion.

Quand les Syriens ont vu ce que c'tait que les rebelles/terroristes ils se sont vite rendu compte que finalement Assad c'tait pas si mal.
Assad a t rlu avec une trs large majorit en 2014, les alternatives au gouvernement d'Assad ne sont pas mieux de toute faon.

Quand les terroristes se seront tous fait dgager de Syrie a ira mieux.
Le peuple Syrien subit la guerre depuis des annes  cause des rebelles.
L'conomie est morte, tout est dtruit.
Bon courage au Syrien.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il y avait des Syriens mcontent de leur gouvernement comme c'est le cas partout.
> C'tait pas une rvolte si importante que a, c'est juste qu'elle tait boost par des forces extrieures.


C'est le problme dans les dictatures. Il y a des une majorit de mcontents, mais il est difficile pour eux de s'exprimer.
Ils ont tent de renverser Assad en surfant sur les mouvements que l'on a appel "Printemps arabes", mais se sont fait phagocyter par DAECH.




> Quand les terroristes se seront tous fait dgager de Syrie a ira mieux.


Tout dpend ce que tu mets sous "la Syrie". Si tu considres le rgime d'Assad, alors oui, a ira mieux.
Si tu considres le peuple syrien, je pense qu'ils ne vont vraiment pas aller mieux. Et, on n'a pas fini de voir des rfugis syriens arrivs chez nous, fuyant les atrocits qu'Assad leur rserve...  ::calim2::  Je les plains !

----------


## BenoitM

> Vu la quantit de combattants trangers (et le caractre plutot international dans les conquetes de daech), je pense qu'on a un poil dpass le cadre d'une guerre civile, non ? mme si a a commenc comme tel.


Je pense pas que c'est seulement avec des combattants trangers qu'on fait tenir un conflit aussi longtemps.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ils ont tent de renverser Assad en surfant sur les mouvements que l'on a appel "Printemps arabes", mais se sont fait phagocyter par DAECH.


Les histoires de printemps arabe ont galement t boost par des forces extrieur.
Les mdias ont fait croire que tout a eu lieu grce  Facebook...
Dans certains pays l'arme est aller du ct du peuple contre le gouvernement et c'est a qui permet de faire une rvolution.

L'arme Syrienne est rest fidle  la Syrie.
Les militaires ont compris que le mieux pour la Syrie c'tait qu'Assad reste au pouvoir (en mme temps l'alternative c'tait des terroristes, donc c'est facile de faire mieux  ::P: ).

Les militaires auraient pu devenir terroriste, parce que les terroristes sont des mercenaires et a paie beaucoup mieux d'tre terroriste que d'tre militaire syrien (les terroristes recevaient beaucoup d'argent et aprs ils ont mme pu vendre du ptrole), mais ils devaient prfr leur nation  l'argent.




> Tout dpend ce que tu mets sous "la Syrie".


La Syrie c'est le peuple Syrien et a ira beaucoup mieux pour lui, parce qu'ils taient la cible des terroristes et des rebelles, qui cherchaient constamment  les tuer ou a les utiliser comme bouclier pour pouvoir mettre la faute sur l'arme Syrienne avec la complicit des mdias.




> Et, on n'a pas fini de voir des rfugis syriens arrivs chez nous


Alors dj les syriens taient minoritaire dans les vagues de migration clandestine.
Et je pense au contraire qu'on pourra bientt dire aux rfugis syriens "Bonne nouvelle la paix est revenu, vous pouvez enfin rejoindre votre pays !".

===



> Je pense pas que c'est seulement avec des combattants trangers qu'on fait tenir un conflit aussi longtemps.


Le nouvel ennemi du systme c'est le prsident Turc, donc les mercenaires dploy en Syrie seront peut tre redploy en Turquie.
Quoi qu'on en entend plus du tout parler, mais  un moment les mdias taient  fond pro Kurde.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Je pense pas que c'est seulement avec des combattants trangers qu'on fait tenir un conflit aussi longtemps.


C'est pas ce que j'ai crit.

----------


## Grogro

> Ho, vu la quantit de sympathisants que daech doit avoir laiss dormir dans les territoires reconquis, la fin de la guerre ne va pas vouloir dire le dbut de la paix.
> 
> Puis bon, a va forcment pter ailleurs.


C'est pas compliqu, dans la rgion de Deraa tu as encore une enclave de DAESH. Ils viennent de repasser  l'offensive d'ailleurs : http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/20...sud-syrien.php
Rgion frontalire du plateau du Golan et donc dIsral. Je dis a, je dis rien. 




> C'est surtout une guerre civile, tant qu'il n'y a pas de rconciliation nationale, on ne fera que mettre un couvercle mais le feu continuera  bouillir.


Ce qui veut dire une rconciliation religieuse entre chiites et sunnites, en guerre sainte depuis 1400 ans. Dont une branche trs particulire du chiisme, les alaouites, qui ont pris le pouvoir avec le pre d'El Assad, et qui sont menacs de gnocide par les "rebelles" modrment modrs. Que les sunnites, qui reprsentaient au moins 70% de la population de Syrie avant la guerre, taient marginaliss et ostraciss par le rgime allaouite. Que beaucoup d'entre eux se sont radicaliss soit par DAESH, soit par Al Qaeda, soit par les gentils Frres Musulmans chris par l'Occident. Frres Musulmans qui avaient dj t massacrs par Hafez El-Assad en 1982  Hama, aprs qu'ils aient massacr pas mal dalaouites au cours des annes prcdentes.

Et comme El Assad a expropri les les rfugis sunnites qui ont fui la guerre, qu'il a massacr pas mal de monde dans les villes tombes au main des islamistes, quIsral n'abandonnera jamais l'ambition de dstabiliser l'arc chiite Liban-Syria-Irak-Iran, que la Turquie s'est taill un glacis au nord de la Syrie par nettoyage ethnique des kurdes, dans lequel ils veulent dplacer les millions de rfugis syriens actuellement en Turquie, que l'Idlibistan n'est pas prt d'tre libr des islamistes radicaux, et que personne ne sait quoi faire des kurdes, la paix n'est pas prte de revenir dans la rgion.




> Je pense pas que c'est seulement avec des combattants trangers qu'on fait tenir un conflit aussi longtemps.


Sans combattants trangers par dizaines de milliers, sans les bases arrires des islamistes radicaux en Jordanie, sur le plateau du Golan, ou en Turquie, sans les milliards des monarchies du golfe persique, sans les camps d'entrainement de l'Otan et les centaines de milliers d'armes lourdes achemine par une dizaine de pays en Syrie, les Frres Musulmans se seraient fait massacrer en trois mois.

La paix reviendra quand El Assad aura achev d'craser les islamistes, qui sont maintenant priv du soutien des USA (mais qui bnficient encore du soutien turc dans l'Idlibistan)... pour 10 ans peut-tre. Peut-tre moins encore. Ds que les enfants soldats deviendront grands, l'insurrection jihadiste pourra reprendre. Avec une rancur des populations sunnites contre le rgime encore plus grande.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je pense pas que c'est seulement avec des combattants trangers qu'on fait tenir un conflit aussi longtemps.


Les combattants trangers sont des mercenaires grassement pay, ou des gens drogus qui ont subit un lavage de cerveau.
Vous ne vous rappelez pas quand tous les mdias parlaient du Captagon la drogue des djihadistes et aprs ils ont tous dmenti "En fait c'tait un mythe, les rebelles ne se droguent pas avec a".

Quest-ce que le Captagon, la "drogue des djihadistes" ?



> Mardi, les douanes franaises ont annonc avoir saisi 750.000 comprims de Captagon  laroport de Roissy. Une premire en France, aprs dautres saisies  ltranger. Prs de 11 millions de pilules avaient t interceptes en novembre 2015  la frontire entre la Turquie et la Syrie. Considr comme la "drogue des djihadistes", le produit voyage entre les pays du Golfe et lEurope. Et il semble s'tendre largement au-del des cercles terroristes. 
> 
> Un stimulant dsinhibant. Synthtis pour la premire fois en 1961, le Captagon est un stimulant de la famille des amphtamines. Son nom dorigine : la fnthylline.
> 
> *La molcule damphtamine contenue dans le Captagon accrot la vigilance du consommateur, et renforce sa rsistance  la fatigue. Linhibition disparat, et laisse place  un sentiment de toute-puissance.*
> 
> Contact par Europe1.fr, Jean-Pol Tassin, directeur de recherche mrite  lInserm sur les mcanismes daddiction, explique : "Le Captagon intervient sur le circuit de la rcompense dans le cerveau. *La personne a donc limpression que tout va bien mme si ce nest pas le cas. On na plus peur de ce que lon risque. Ni de sa mort, ni de la mort des autres."*


Apparemment il y a un criminologue qui s'appelle Xavier Raufer et qui a expliqu que l'tat islamique sont des mercenaires.

===
Bref, tant qu'il y a de l'argent la guerre peut continuer.
Il y a pleins de jeunes qu'on peut recruter un peu partout pour les faire devenir mercenaire en Syrie dans des groupes "rebelles" ou terroristes.

----------


## Grogro

Comment expliciter tout le problme perptuel des posts de Ryu en un seul mot :




> Apparemment


Sans commentaire.

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est un tic de langage il n'y a pas de quoi surinterprter a...
 chaque fois que je dis "apparemment" on pourrait l'enlever a ne changerait rien.

Il y a compltement un criminologue qui explique a :



Cest une arme de mercenaire, mais au service de qui ?  Xavier Raufer



> Lui-mme na pas la rponse, mais il laisse entendre que lEI (Etat Islamique) ne serait pas un groupe terroriste car ses moyens sont incomparablement suprieurs  tous les groupes terroristes de lhistoire, mais autre chose, une arme de mercenaires au service peut-tre dun Etat. Mais lequel ?


Ds le dbut il y a des groupes terroristes qui avaient normment de budget, c'tait louche.
Bien plus tard ils ont vendu du ptrole grce  d'autres pays qui les ont aid (peut tre Isral Isral, client du ptrole syrien pill par Daech).
Le ptrole vol passait par la Turquie.
Daesh et le ptrole : Wikileaks publie plus de 50 000 mails personnels du gendre de Recep Erdogan

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est un tic de langage il n'y a pas de quoi surinterprter a...
>  chaque fois que je dis "apparemment" on pourrait l'enlever a ne changerait rien.


Ha ?!? Parce que moi, je ne gardais que a en fait, c'est le seul truc qui paraissait sens dans tes posts...  ::mouarf::

----------


## virginieh

> Ha ?!? Parce que moi, je ne gardais que a en fait, c'est le seul truc qui paraissait sens dans tes posts...


Non mais tu avais raison a rsumais bien ses posts, on pourrait les enlever aussi  ::mouarf::

----------


## MiaowZedong

Pour la plupart, ce n'est rien de neuf sous le soleil, mais j'ai vu ici certains douter que l'Occident a dj frapp en Syria, alors...Un journaliste Britannique suit la traabilit des armes d'Al-Qaeda  Alep.

Pour ceux qui ne veulent pas lire, les armes des terroristes proviennent de Bosnie (protectorat sous contrle militaire de l'UE) et des USA, et sont finances par les Saoudiens.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Sans combattants trangers par dizaines de milliers, sans les bases arrires des islamistes radicaux en Jordanie, sur le plateau du Golan, ou en Turquie, sans les milliards des monarchies du golfe persique, sans les camps d'entrainement de l'Otan et les centaines de milliers d'armes lourdes achemine par une dizaine de pays en Syrie, les Frres Musulmans se seraient fait massacrer en trois mois.


Idem sans Lafarge fournissant du bton pour les bunkers et tunnels des islamistes afin de soustraire  l'aviation syrienne puis russes. Car aprs avoir assch les revenus ptroliers en bombardant les convois routiers des insurgs (dont Daesh)  la grande fureur du sultan Erdogan et de sa famille (charit bien ordonne...), les russes se sont occups des bunkers avec de l'armement de prcision. Ce qui a probablement t report chez nous comme des bombardement d'hpitaux, le cynisme des agences de communication de sa trs gracieuse et trs perfide majest n'ayant pas de bornes.

Ce qui explique l'activit de la cimenterie Lafarge en pleine guerre, et toute cette comdie  destination du grand public (on accuse la cimenterie d'avoir vers quelques centaines de milliers d'euro  Daesh ... mme pas le prix d'un missile)

----------


## MABROUKI

> Grogro
> La paix reviendra quand El Assad aura achev d'craser les islamistes, qui sont maintenant priv du soutien des USA (mais qui bnficient encore du soutien turc dans l'Idlibistan)... pour 10 ans peut-tre. Peut-tre moins encore. Ds que les enfants soldats deviendront grands, l'insurrection jihadiste pourra reprendre. Avec une rancur des populations sunnites contre le rgime encore plus grande.


Allons donc mon ami,ne fait pas l'ignorant  et je me permettrai de rectifier litteralement tes propos ainsi:
"La paix reviendra quand le *Grand Cosaque Russe* (_et non El Assad_) aura achev d'craser les islamistes, qui sont maintenant priv du soutien de l'*oncle Sam*(_des USA_) *par accord tacite avec le Grand Cosaque Russe*(mais qui bnficient encore du soutien du *Grand Turc* (_turc_) dans l'Idlibistan *pour les utiliser contre les Kurdes de Syrie et d'Irak*)... pour 10 ans peut-tre. Peut-tre moins encore,*probablement car le Grand Cosaque Russe et l'oncle Sam se mnagent des pauses au Moyen Orient suite  lpuisement rcurrent des "belligrant*s". Ds que les enfants soldats deviendront grands, l'insurrection jihadiste pourra reprendre. Avec une rancur des populations sunnites contre le rgime encore plus grande *et  la grande satisfaction des 2 gros catcheurs* ."

----------


## Ryu2000

Les Etats-Unis annoncent un retrait militaire de Syrie



> Nous avons vaincu lEI en Syrie, ma seule raison dy tre , a justifi Donald Trump en annoncant le dpart des 2 000 soldats amricains sur place.
> (...)
> Le prsident a justifi une dcision qui a manifestement pris de court sa propre administration en dclarant de bon matin sur son compte Twitter :  Nous avons vaincu lEtat islamique [EI] en Syrie, ma seule raison dy tre pendant la prsidence Trump .  *Nous avons gagn. (...) Il est temps que nos troupes rentrent  la maison. Nos garons, nos jeunes femmes, nos hommes, ils rentrent tous, et ils rentrent maintenant* , a-t-il ensuite confirm dans une vido, publie dans la soire.

----------


## el_slapper

> Pour la plupart, ce n'est rien de neuf sous le soleil, mais j'ai vu ici certains douter que l'Occident a dj frapp en Syria, alors...Un journaliste Britannique suit la traabilit des armes d'Al-Qaeda  Alep.
> 
> Pour ceux qui ne veulent pas lire, les armes des terroristes proviennent de Bosnie (protectorat sous contrle militaire de l'UE) et des USA, et sont finances par les Saoudiens.


Rien de nouveau.

Pendant la premire guerre mondiale, il y a eu entre le RU et l'Allemagne des changes secrets, les Britanniques fournissant du caoutchouc(matriau stratgique dont les Allemands taient privs) contre des lunettes de snipe(qu' l'poque seuls les allemands savaient fabriquer). Et sans doute d'autres dont je ne suis pas au courant.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Rien de nouveau.
> 
> Pendant la premire guerre mondiale, il y a eu entre le RU et l'Allemagne des changes secrets, les Britanniques fournissant du caoutchouc(matriau stratgique dont les Allemands taient privs) contre des lunettes de snipe(qu' l'poque seuls les allemands savaient fabriquer). Et sans doute d'autres dont je ne suis pas au courant.


Tu exagres l'ampleur des changes. En fait il n'est pas certain qu'un change ait rellement eu lieu. Dans tous les cas, les Britanniques ont rapidement limin le besoin d'importer des optiques.

----------


## MiaowZedong

On ne peut pas blmer les Kurdes de se retourner vers Putin: Trump leur a mis un sacr coup de couteau dans le dos. Quelque part, c'est heureux que la Russie dcide de mnager les Kurdes et de jouer les intermdiaires, plutt que de parier sur l'lan de l'arme Syrienne pour les faire rentrer dans le rang.

Les Kurdes ont quatre mois jusqu'au retrait US. Si Trump ne donne pas un contrordre, ce qui n'est jamais certain avec lui. Vu que c'est une des rares factions sympathiques et progressistes de la rgion, esprons que les Kurdes arriveront  trouver un bon statut d'autonomie dans la Syrie d'Assad.

En attendant, Florence Parly se balade en Jordanie.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> *Si Trump ne donne pas un contrordre, ce qui n'est jamais certain avec lui*.


Sachant qu'il a dj plusieurs fois dit tout et son contraire sur le sujet, effectivement ce n'est pas  exclure. ^^

----------


## Ryu2000

En Syrie, Isral prend le risque de l'escalade face  l'Iran



> L'aviation isralienne a attaqu dans la nuit de dimanche  lundi des positions iraniennes en Syrie. Une stratgie d'escalade de la violence lie aux incertitudes sur la prsence des troupes amricaines dans la rgion, d'aprs l'analyste Michael Horowitz.


ISRAL DIT AVOIR FRAPP DES CIBLES DU RGIME SYRIEN ET DE L'IRAN EN SYRIE

Dfense russe: la DCA syrienne a dtruit plus de 30 missiles de croisire israliens
On ne s'est cach derrire aucun avion, Isral nie sa responsabilit dans le crash du Il-20 russe

----------


## Ryu2000

Syrie : le dernier bastion de l'Etat Islamique sur le point de tomber



> A qui reviendra lhonneur dannoncer la chute du califat proclam par Abou Bakr al-Baghdadi en 2014 ? Probablement au prsident amricain Donald Trump, lui qui a promis vendredi 15 fvrier une annonce dici 24 heures.


Syrie : Trump ordonne  la France et  l'UE de rapatrier leurs jihadistes



> C'est une vritable injonction que Donald Trump a envoye aux pays europens samedi 16 fvrier sous la forme d'un tweet : "Les tats-Unis demandent  la Grande-Bretagne, la France, lAllemagne et aux autres allis europens de reprendre plus de 800 combattants du groupe tat islamique capturs en Syrie afin de les traduire en justice." Pour la France, la rponse est non, comme l'a rappel dans "Les 4 Vrits" lundi 18 fvrier la ministre de la Justice Nicole Belloubet.


Syrie: Bachar el-Assad affirme que la guerre dans son pays n'est pas termine



> Prenant la parole devant les lus locaux des diffrentes provinces syriennes, Bachar el-Assad a dclar que son pays livrait  quatre types de guerres  : militaire, conomique, informatique et contre la corruption.
> 
> Sadressant aux Kurdes quil na pas explicitement nomms, le prsident syrien leur a conseill de ne pas miser sur les Amricains qui ne les protgeront pas, selon lui. Seul lEtat syrien peut leur apporter la scurit et la paix, a-t-il dit.
> 
> Bachar el-Assad a lanc des critiques virulentes contre le prsident turc quil a qualifi de  frre musulman . Recep Tayyip Erdogan n est quun petit agent des Etats-Unis et il supplie Washington pour quil lautorise  entrer dans le nord de la Syrie , a-t-il dclar. Le dirigeant syrien a voqu le partage de son pays et de la rgion du Levant, affirmant que ce plan nest pas nouveau.

----------


## Ryu2000

Dsol je dterre un peu ce topic. Mais il y a de l'actualit sur le sujet.
Apparemment maintenant le mchant ce n'est plus la Syrie c'est la Turquie.

Mlenchon exhorte la France  aider l'arme syrienne



> Excellente nouvelle. L'arme syrienne va dfendre son pays contre l'invasion de l'arme d'Erdogan et de leur suppltif djihadiste. La France doit les aider, a crit Jean-Luc Mlenchon sur Twitter.
> https://twitter.com/JLMelenchon/stat...44081462202368


DIRECT. Syrie : la France demande "la cessation immdiate de l'offensive turque"



> Depuis mercredi, 104 combattants kurdes et plus de 60 civils ont t tus dans les violences. Plus de 130 000 personnes ont t dplaces.


Trump menace la France et l'Allemagne du retour des djihadistes originaires d'Europe



> MEETING - Lors d'un sommet  Washington, Donald Trump s'en est pris  la France et  l'Allemagne,  propos des prisonniers de l'Etat Islamique, dtenus par les Kurdes et qui, en raison de l'offensive turque, peuvent s'chapper.

----------


## pmithrandir

Cette situation me semble tout  fait dtestable.
Outre labandon de nos allis rcents, clam sur toutes les TV, j'ai surtout l'impression que Erdogan donne un coup de pied dans la fourmilire d'une rgion qui tait en train de se stabiliser petit  petit.

De facto, le rgime de Damas faisait avec les kurdes, ne pouvant se permettre d'ouvrir un nouveau front massif.


Le problme pour Erdogan, c'est qu'une telle situation aurait pu entrainer 2 consquences nfastes pour lui : 
 - Il a 3,6 millions d'otages contre l'Europe qu'il menace rgulirement de laisser passer pour nous envahir... Si le conflit s'arrete, ces otages vont largement diminuer.
 - Tout le monde  besoin de lui dans la zone, car c'est l'tat le plus stable et le moins controvers. Si il n y a plus de guerre, on a moins besoin de lui et on peut commencer  le faire chier avec les droits de l'homme, son coup d'tat doux, etc...

Je pense que les kurdes sont une excuse. Ils sont nos basques d'ici et des solutions politiques pouvaient largement les maintenir dans un cadre favorable  tous. Surtout que ce nouvel tat kurde leur avait dj donn plein de territoires sans toucher  la Turquie. Il les aurait soutenu au lieu de les exterminer, il aurait rsolu un vieux conflit turc pour longtemps en faisant payer  la Syrie la facture.

----------


## Marco46

> Trump menace la France et l'Allemagne du retour des djihadistes originaires d'Europe


Sur ce point il a pas tord, on a pas voulu nettoyer notre merde pour pas les ramener chez nous comme si c'tait leur faire une fleur maintenant ils vont recouvrer leur libert.

L o il se fout de notre gueule c'est que c'est quasiment lui qui ouvre la porte des prisons kurdes avec sa flonie  leur gard.

La crdibilit des amricains tait dj pas brillante, il vient de la dsintgrer. Vaporise avec leur honneur.

----------


## Ryu2000

> son coup d'tat doux


Comment a ?
Il a faillit perdre le pouvoir, heureusement que la Russie l'a prvenu.
Le putsch rat en Turquie rapproche Erdogan et Poutine



> Les mdias russes affirment que Moscou avait prvenu le leader turc de l'imminence d'un coup d'tat.





> La crdibilit des amricains tait dj pas brillante, il vient de la dsintgrer. Vaporise avec leur honneur.


Alors a c'est votre interprtation propre, c'est pas forcment une opinion majoritaire, surtout aux USA.
Le discours de Trump c'est "on a vaincu ISIS maintenant on rentre chez nous".



> "Nous avons tu l'EI, nous les avons battus. Nous avons fait le boulot, et nous rentrons  la maison", a-t-il dclar. "Nous avons eu 100% de l'Etat Islamique, nous en avons combattus beaucoup. Nous en avons tus, beaucoup. Des combattants. Ils n'ont pas montr de drapeau blanc (...) Ils n'abandonneront jamais, c'est une idologie", dit-il.


Les tasuniens aiment bien quand les soldats rentrent. Et l a commence  tre la campagne lectorale pour le second mandat.
Pour le peuple US il n'y avait pas dintrt  renverser le pouvoir Syrien pour le remplacer par des extrmistes.




> Sur ce point il a pas tord, on a pas voulu nettoyer notre merde


C'est vrai que les pays europens ont particip  l'instauration du chaos en Syrie.
On aurait jamais du aider les "rebelles", la paix serait revenu beaucoup plus vite.

----------


## zaventem

Cela illustre bien  mon sens l'insignifiance de l'Union Europenne au niveau international.

Les USA dcident et la seule chose que nous sommes capables de faire c'est de dire "s'il-vous-plat, non, ne taper pas sur nos allis! Mchante Turquie!"

Je ne vois pas en quoi nous serions mieux que les USA, on laisse tout autant qu'eux les kurdes se faire liminer.

----------


## ddoumeche

Cool, on va payer des milliards aux turques par lchet afin qu'il puissent continuer a s'offrir des chars allemands, ou chinois, tandis que les kurdes auront t fait cocus par les amricains. Turques qui occupent toujours militairement Chypre.
La parole de la France et de l'Amrique dsormais ne vaut plus rien.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Comment a ?
> Il a faillit perdre le pouvoir, heureusement que la Russie l'a prvenu.
> Le putsch rat en Turquie rapproche Erdogan et Poutine


Ca c'est l'info officielle.

Moi je vois surtout un soi disant "coup dtat" mal prpar, carrment improvis.

Coup qui a quand mme servir  faire des purges massives dans l'arme, la fonction publique et la presse turque.
Coup qui a servi  justifier beaucoup de nouveaux pouvoirs pour Erdogan.

Je sais pas moi, mais ca me rappelle la revanche des Sith... Et j'ai du mal  croire que Erdogan n'ai pas tout orchestr, soit directement soit en laissant faire pour utiliser l'opportunit fournie sur un plateau.

Limpact est assez majeur, puisque ce "coup d'tat" lui  permis de dsintgrer l'hritage de Attaturk et de museler l'arme, jusque la garante de la dmocratie en Turquie.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je ne vois pas en quoi nous serions mieux que les USA, on laisse tout autant qu'eux les kurdes se faire liminer.


Mais pourquoi vous voulez toujours intervenir partout ?
La France et les autres nations n'auraient jamais du aider ceux qui voulaient retourner le pouvoir en Syrie.
Franois Hollande confirme avoir livr des armes aux rebelles en Syrie



> Alors que la France vient de livrer des armes aux Kurdes d'Irak, le chef de l'Etat annonce, dans une interview au  Monde , que des armes  de mme nature  ont t livres aux rebelles Syriens.


Des munitions destines aux rebelles syriens dans les mains de Daech



> Pour s'armer, le groupe Etat Islamique a notamment utilis du matriel amricain, saoudien, europen. Une ONG dvoile l'arsenal militaire des djihadistes sur le terrain. Ils sont incroyablement quips et organiss.


Pourquoi Isral a arm des rebelles syriens



> L'tat hbreu a arm et vers un salaire  des milliers de combattants anti-rgime pour scuriser sa frontire et contrer l'influence de l'Iran en Syrie.


Sans les aides des forces extrieures le calme serait revenu depuis des annes.

----------


## Marco46

> Mais pourquoi vous voulez toujours intervenir partout ?
> La France et les autres nations n'auraient jamais du aider ceux qui voulaient retourner le pouvoir en Syrie.
> Franois Hollande confirme avoir livr des armes aux rebelles en Syrie


Tu as vu l'interview d'Alain Juillet. Tu sais bien que les USA sont aller foutre le bordel l bas parce que Assad avait pas choisi le pipeline que voulait les amricains pour son port.

Pour ce qui est de la France on se contente de suivre l'oncle Sam, on ne dcide d'absolument rien dans ces histoires de grands.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu sais bien que les USA sont aller foutre le bordel l bas parce que Assad avait pas choisi le pipeline que voulait les amricains pour son port.


Il parait qu'en 2008 Sarkozy s'tait nerv contre Assad parce qu'il ne voulait pas de son projet de gazoduc.
En 2008 on tait encore pote avec Assad :


Aprs avoir rhabilit Bachar Al-Assad en 2008, Nicolas Sarkozy prend ses distances

Mme Melenchon connait l'histoire du gazoduc :
Les pipelines et les gazoducs sont-ils  lorigine de la guerre en Syrie, comme laffirme Jean-Luc Mlenchon ?



> Jean-Luc Mlenchon lvoquait dj en janvier ou  lt 2016 : selon lui, le conflit syrien est une guerre de  gazoducs et de pipelines . Le candidat de La France insoumise a de nouveau tenu ce discours  Marseille devant 70 000 personnes, dimanche 9 avril.





> Pour ce qui est de la France on se contente de suivre l'oncle Sam


Ouais depuis Sarkozy la France est compltement soumise aux USA  ::(:  ::pleure:: 
Au moins Chirac avait dit non  l'intervention en Irak, il n'a pas lch Saddam comme Sarkozy a lch Kadhafi.

Trump avait demand  la CIA d'arrter de financer les rebelles :
Syrie : Donald Trump arrte le programme de soutien aux rebelles



> *Depuis 2013, la CIA entranait certains insurgs et leur livrait des armes.* Mais sans grand rsultat sur le terrain.


Pourquoi aujourd'hui des turcs se battent contre des kurdes en Syrie ?
Parce qu'avant c'tait terroristes et "rebelles" contre la Syrie, c'est fini ? Les terroristes sont partis et n'essaient plus de renverser le pouvoir ?

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> Pourquoi aujourd'hui des turcs se battent contre des kurdes en Syrie ?
> Parce qu'avant c'tait terroristes et "rebelles" contre la Syrie, c'est fini ? Les terroristes sont partis et n'essaient plus de renverser le pouvoir ?


Ce qui se passe en Syrie et (mme en Libye , Ymen ,Egypte) c'est la doctrine US du "dsordre crateur" labore  par les faucons de droite US sous Bush...
C'est un peu la thermodynamique politique US  ou Entropie Politique (principe de la dgradation de l'nergie)  bien sur  des Etats voyous ,considrs comme des ennemis US dclars...
Cette thorie fumeuse  appliqu en politique accrot les dsordres au lieu de les diminuer...
Car l'adage populaire dit si bien "qui sme le vent, rcolte la tempte"... 
Elle vient de subir  un dmenti cinglant...

Pourquoi les turcs se battent contre les Kurdes ? Parce qu'ils ont la minorit kurde la plus nombreuse du moyen orient ...
Et que les chancelleries  occidentales ont cr DAESH pour dstabiliser la rgion, leur but tant dans le sillage de la thorie fumeuse cite ci-dessus, de crer un tat du Kurdistan au dtriment de plusieurs tats de la rgion ( Turquie,Iran , Irak ,Syrie) ...
Les groupes kurdes de Syrie  sont manipuls au grand jour par les mmes chancelleries... 
Et les turcs tant membres de LOTAN et soutien avr de DAESH, leurs nafs politiciens  croyaient en contrepartie de ces 2 attributs  chapper au dmembrement du moyen orient ...
Lopration "dsordre crateur" ayant choue ,les turcs sont de nouveau confront au problme de leur minorit. et sont donc reparti  zro..
Car le moyen orient  depuis 3000 ans est confront au problme des minorits ethniques et religieuses ,une mosaque bigarre et il est le berceau des religions  rvles...
Et ce nud gordien mme les empires antiques grecs,perses ,romain, byzantin et arabe n'en sont jamais venu  bout...

----------


## Ryu2000

L'offensive Turque s'appelle "Printemps de la paix", a doit tre une rfrence au printemps Arabe.
Il y a des Kurdes en Iran, Irak, Syrie, Turquie.
Erdogan veut recrer l'empire Ottoman et les Kurdes ne sont pas d'accord.

La Syrie dfend les kurdes, donc maintenant il va y avoir une alliance entre Assad, Macron, Trump, etc, contre Erdogan (la Turquie est un membre important de l'Otan).
C'est un peu le bordel.

"La Turquie est importante pour l'OTAN", selon le secrtaire gnral de l'organisation
Syrie : comprendre en cinq minutes lalliance surprise entre Assad et les Kurdes



> Leur seul point de convergence, en dfinitive, c'est cette hostilit face aux vellits territoriales d'Erdogan.  Le rgime de Bachar al-Assad n'a jamais accept l'occupation de cette zone. Ils ont toujours dit que l'intervention turque tait illgale, rappelle Patrice Moyeuvre, chercher associ  l'IRIS et spcialiste de la Turquie. C'est une alliance de circonstances pour combattre l'ennemi commun. L'urgence, ce sont les Turcs, aprs les deux camps verront .


Mlenchon, les Kurdes et Bachar al-Assad : le tweet qui laisse perplexe



> https://twitter.com/JLMelenchon/stat...44081462202368
> Excellente nouvelle. L'arme syrienne va dfendre son pays contre l'invasion de l'arme d'Erdogan et de leur suppltif djihadiste. La France doit les aider.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> L'offensive Turque s'appelle "Printemps de la paix", a doit tre une rfrence au printemps Arabe.


Moi j'appelle a un bon gros troll bien gras.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> Erdogan veut recrer l'empire Ottoman et les Kurdes ne sont pas d'accord.


Clairement,.mais il a, je crois le droit de rver ,car recrer  l'empire ottoman relve  du rve veill 
Car aussi   l'histoire  ne  se rpte jamais...

La minorit kurde est egalement arobophone ,et les kurdes comme les arabes etaient des sujets de seconde degr de l'empire ottoman, cet empire etant fond sur une caste militaire turque vivant sur le dos des assujettis non turcs par le moyen d'impots exorvitants et de rapines militaires...
A  ce titre les kurdes voient dans les arabes des compagnons de malheur...


L'entre de la Turquie dans l'Otan est un choix turc justifie du temps de la guerre froide pour se prmunir des ambitions dmesures de l'URSS communiste ,lesquelles ambitions datent de Nicolas le Tsar de toutes les Russies(avoir un accs aux mers chaudes)...

 Lors  du traite Sikes-Picot  la mconnaissance ,voire l'ignorance par les 2 puissances coloniales France & GB des ralits de l'empire ottoman qui tait fond sur la domination d'une caste militaire turque vivant sur le dos des non turcs,  n'as pas permis de discerner la minorit turque ,d'autant plus qu'elle est bilingue (arabophone  et kurdophone)...
Une grande partie  des Kurdes rsidait  en Anatolie...
les 2 puissances coloniales France & GB en effet  dcouvraient les "arabes" en arrire plan,parce que avant  il ne connaissant que l'empire du Grand Turc tel que dcrit par Montesquieu...
Un Etat  du Kurdistan  est-il possible aujourd'hui ? je ne le crois pas car refaire  l'histoire est irraliste...

Pourquoi les kurdes syriens s'allient au rgime syrien ? Alliance naturelle car au temps de Hafed Assad le pre et mme avant lui, et en pleine guerre froide, le  rgime syrien armait ses kurdes contre le "flon" regime turc allies  des occidentaux...

Pour voir pourquoi les kurdes sont plus pro arabes que pro turcs,il faut savoir que  le Grand Saladin tait  kurde , Calife d'Egypte ,de Palestine ,de Syrie ,d'Arabie et Egypte  et un grand rudit arabe...

----------


## Ryu2000

En parlant de combattants Kurdes, Caroline Fourest vient de sortir un film, les critiques n'ont pas tellement apprcier je crois (le public n'ira pas le voir) :
Lentertainment faon Joker ou la propagande faon Caroline Fourest ?



> Il est assez triste de devoir tre svre avec un film qui dfend un thme qui nous est cher et un sujet quon aurait vraiment envie de soutenir,  savoir la bataille de femmes engages dans une brigade internationale en faveur des kurdes de Syrie. 
> 
> Hlas, le film, bas (parat-il) sur des faits rels, mais tourn au Maroc avec notamment des actrices franaises BCBG est  ce point irraliste que a en devient presque ridicule. Mais que vient faire Pascal Greggory, lacteur gnial de Patrice Chreau, dans ce casting ? Et Esther Garrel, aussi crdible que dans un western spaghetti ? Dilan Gwyn, moqu comme "la Liz Taylor du Kurdistan" par la presse trangre, et Amira Casar sauvent nanmoins du naufrage ce casting. Mais  quel prix? 
> 
> Les dialogues grotesques sont impitoyables pour ces comdiennes qui donnent limpression dtre parties faire un safari en Syrie. Et quand les acteurs ne parlent ni arabes, ni kurdes, ou anglais avec un accent dsopilant, une bonne partie de la crdibilit du film svanouit. 
> 
> Sur le fond, le film enchane les approximations, les erreurs, les invraisemblances. Dans Libration, une critique pointe bien le problme : Caroline Fourest na pas compris que le cinma ce nest pas de la "propagande", ce nest pas lhistoire "binaire", en Noir et Blanc : les gentilles fi-filles toutes mignonnes qui combattent les trs trs mchants djihadistes. Le film, dit encore Lib, est "embarrassant" et il est "film-jou-mont au bazooka".

----------


## Ryu2000

L'arme syrienne s'empare de bases abandonnes par les Etats-Unis



> Aprs le dpart amricain, les troupes syriennes ont pu prendre position  Minbej  la faveur d'un accord avec les Kurdes de la rgion, soucieux de contrecarrer l'avance des forces turques. A la suite de l'annonce du retrait, Ankara a lanc une vaste offensive militaire en Syrie contre une milice kurde, jusqu'alors un alli prcieux des Etats-Unis dans la lutte contre le groupe Etat islamique.


Vladimir Poutine se positionne en mdiateur entre la Turquie et la Syrie



> Alors que le prsident turc Recep Tayyip Erdogan a exclu mercredi toute ngociation avec les forces kurdes, son homologue russe Vladimir Poutine entend pour sa part se poser en mdiateur entre la Turquie et la Syrie.
> Recep Tayyip Erdogan est un homme courtis depuis le dbut de son offensive contre les forces kurdes en Syrie. Russes et Amricains souhaitent en effet s'entretenir avec lui rapidement.
> 
> Ct russe, Vladimir Poutine a discut avec son homologue turc par tlphone et l'a invit  lui rendre visite  Moscou. Le prsident russe a aussi rappel  Recep Tayyip Erdogan* la ncessit dviter tout affrontement entre les forces armes turques et celles du gouvernement syrien.*
> 
> Il a en outre estim qu'*il serait inacceptable que les terroristes prsents au nord de la Syrie profitent de lopration militaire turque.*

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ce qui se passe en Syrie et (mme en Libye , Ymen ,Egypte) c'est la doctrine US du "dsordre crateur" labore  par les faucons de droite US sous Bush...
> C'est un peu la thermodynamique politique US  ou Entropie Politique (principe de la dgradation de l'nergie)  bien sur  des Etats voyous ,considrs comme des ennemis US dclars...
> Cette thorie fumeuse  appliqu en politique accrot les dsordres au lieu de les diminuer...
> Car l'adage populaire dit si bien "qui sme le vent, rcolte la tempte"... 
> Elle vient de subir  un dmenti cinglant...


Interview du gnral Wesley Clark, ancien commandant en chef de l'OTAN, sur Democracy Now en 2007.




> Pourquoi les turcs se battent contre les Kurdes ? Parce qu'ils ont la minorit kurde la plus nombreuse du moyen orient ...
> Et que les chancelleries  occidentales ont cr DAESH pour dstabiliser la rgion, leur but tant dans le sillage de la thorie fumeuse cite ci-dessus, de crer un tat du Kurdistan au dtriment de plusieurs tats de la rgion ( Turquie,Iran , Irak ,Syrie) ...


Parce que la politique de la turquie est assimilationniste & que les kurdes sont sunnites mais pas turkmnes. Par contre, ta thorie de dire que les occidentaux ont cr Daesh pour crer le kurdistan relve de la propagande  grosse ficelle puisque Daesh s'en est d'abord prit aux kurdes. Ce sont les tats sunnites de la rgion qui ont soutenu Daesh, Turquie en tte. Bien mal lui en a pris d'ailleurs.




> Et les turcs tant membres de LOTAN et soutien avr de DAESH, leurs nafs politiciens  croyaient en contrepartie de ces 2 attributs  chapper au dmembrement du moyen orient ...
> Lopration "dsordre crateur" ayant choue ,les turcs sont de nouveau confront au problme de leur minorit. et sont donc reparti  zro..
> Car le moyen orient  depuis 3000 ans est confront au problme des minorits ethniques et religieuses ,une mosaque bigarre et il est le berceau des religions  rvles...
> Et ce nud gordien mme les empires antiques grecs,perses ,romain, byzantin et arabe n'en sont jamais venu  bout...


La turquie envahit le nord du Rojava pour y reloger son Arme Syrienne Islamique de l'amour Libre acquise  la cause des frres musulmans du grand califat. Et lorsque Erdogan parle de reloger les 3-6 millions de rfugis syriens, il veut dire qu'il y aura une puration ethnique  trs grande chelle. Plutot que de rapatrier les refugis en Syrie pour reconstruire le pays.
Bien qu'il s'expose  lettre de rprimande de l'UE. Mitterrand avait dcidement plus de cran que Micron qui fit dans son pantalon.




> Clairement,.mais il a, je crois le droit de rver ,car recrer  l'empire ottoman relve  du rve veill 
> Car aussi   l'histoire  ne  se rpte jamais...


Recrer l'empire ottoman est du mme acabit que recrer le lebensraum allemand, monsieur Erdogan ressemblant d'ailleurs de plus en plus au dictateur allemand. Mais sans aller jusqu' ce prcdent galvaud, les empires se sont toujours construit sur des montagnes de cadavres (et de ttes coupes).




> L'entre de la Turquie dans l'Otan est un choix turc justifie du temps de la guerre froide pour se prmunir des ambitions dmesures de l'URSS communiste ,lesquelles ambitions datent de Nicolas le Tsar de toutes les Russies(avoir un accs aux mers chaudes)...


C'est plus ancien que cela, les communauts slaves occupaient la rgion de Kiev au Xme sicle tandis que les Khazars dont les tartares taient sur les cotes de la mer noire. L'arriv des turcs ottomans est postrieure.
La crime elle-mme n'est russe que depuis la guerre russo-turque de 1787 sous Catherine II.. pour l'accs aux mers chaudes effectivement.

----------


## MABROUKI

> ddoumeche
> Parce que la politique de la turquie est assimilationniste & que les kurdes sont sunnites mais pas turkmnes. Par contre, ta thorie de dire que les occidentaux ont cr Daesh pour crer le kurdistan relve de la propagande  grosse ficelle puisque Daesh s'en est d'abord prit aux kurdes. Ce sont les tats sunnites de la rgion qui ont soutenu Daesh, Turquie en tte. Bien mal lui en a pris d'ailleurs.



Ma "theorie"  n'est pas de la propagande :c'est un snap-shot des propos des "spins doctors" franais  qui ont abondement discut sur les plateaux de tlvision trs officiels  d'un nouveau trait Sikes-Picot versus 21 ieme sicle ai moyen orient,  ds le dmarrage du conflit syrien...
Et les "spins doctors"  sont les lves de Joseph Goebbels, versus capitalistes....
Le but de cette rev du traite ci-avant tant dtablir un Etat du Kurdistan au dtriment des pays cits , car leur apptit vient en "mangeant" de l'arabe, le prcdent du Kurdistan Irakien ayant russi mais pas pour les raisons invoques par les "spins doctors" ...
Le fait que les dits "spins doctors" soit franais  ne prsuppose pas que ltat franais soit l'auteur de cette propagande dplorable ,mais qu'il soit sollicit pour agiter des casseroles amricaines n'est pas chose nouvelle...

Quant  ton assertion que la Turquie est assimilationniste cela me fait rire , les turcs en tant qu'ethnie n'ont fait qucraser  & piller les ethnies qu'ils ont domin,  et mme prsentement car les Kurdes turques sont administrs   coup de gourdin...
Et puis quoi ? les kurdes ont vcu avec les arabes 1000 ans (600  -1493 ),l'empire  ottoman ne stant constitu quaprs la prise de Constantinople en 1493...
Et depuis cette date ils croupissent sous la domination des  turcs aux "yeux globuleux" de reptiles  et striles...

Oui,les  infmes  et criminels islamistes  ont t enfants par les chancelleries occidentales europennes avec la bndiction & l'onction sainte de la CIA bien sur...
Ne viennent-ils pas dEurope? France en tte, GB,Allemagne ...
Bien sur il y a d'autres filires venant des pays arabes chair  canon ,car pauvres : Tunisie,Maroc,Egypte ,Jordanie ...
Mais pour aller en Syrie les islamo-terroristes ,qui sont des mercenaires arabes(tu noteras qu'ils sont arabes et qu'ils n' y a pas de musulman non -arabes parmi eux, vendre sa peau pour un dollar trou tant dans le sang des "zarabes"), ont tous transits par la Turquie, car matre Erdogan est un grand distrait quand il veut...
Les tats arabes habituels et fortuns (monarchies) qui fonctionnent  avec des agendas dicts  la lettre  fournissant le flouze ,mais nul ne peut nier que les djihadistes terroristes se battaient avec des armes du dernier cri qui ntaient pas russes,et non avec des lance-pierres...

Ceux qui viennent d'Europe donnent aujourd'hui des sueurs froides aux chancelleries en Europe ,car le conflit syrien se termine ,et tant donn qu'ils ont t "stocks" au Kurdistan irakien ,la question lancinante de leur recyclage sur d'autres thtres dopration  en urgence pour les rentabiliser et s'en dbarrasser  peu de frais est  l'ordre du jour...
Tu peux toujours sooutenir un point de vue contraire et tu trouveras des oreilles complaisantes ,mais les faits sont ttus....comme des ttes de turcs...

----------


## MABROUKI

> ddoumeche


Meme  les vieux et venerables professeurs de Sorbonne  sont appels  la rescousse par les "spins doctors" pour revoir le vieux  traite de Sikes et Picot et corriger leurs erreurs car il cadre pas tout a fiat avec la "thorie fumeuse"...
le lien :



Prpare toi  verser des larmes avec les nouveaux crocodiles du 21 s...

sur ce lien mme les pauvres gamins de terminale sont pris de connaitre Sikes-Picot revu et corrig :
https://youtu.be/fd95dyVphaY?list=PL...dJzew8JljSMNB7

ici  c'est un "zarabe" chrtien du Liban qui est mis  contribution (quand un "zarabe" soutient votre point de vue ,ca donne plus de poids   la ncessit de revoir le fameux trait ):
https://youtu.be/fd95dyVphaY?list=PL...dJzew8JljSMNB7


ici c'est un autre libanais  qui soutient qu'il est victime du traite Sikes-Picot qu'il convient urgemment de revoir (mais c'est un "zarabe" trpan qui ne s'est rendu compte de l'erreur des malheureux Sikes-Picot quaprs 1 sicle 30 ans aprs ,pas tonnant c'est un "zarabe" assoupi).
Il le font "gouler" ,parler  l'animal:


Il est d'une rare  loquence  en franais...

Ici  on nous assne  que tout a prvu depuis 1916 et qu'il faut dormir les poins ferms
C'est le  futur vu dans le rtroviseur du pass :


Sacr  Sikes-Picot...

Une crivaine   specialiste  des "zarabes" se trouve  catapult dans l'actualit et elle doit expliquer pourquoi Messieurs Sikes et Picot se sont tromps en partageant le Moyen Orient :



Et  ces corniauds de chercheurs sont somms d'expliquer ce que font les Russes dans le secteur car Messieurs Sikes et Picot n'ont pas prvu . Un vrai pied de nez  l'histoire.



Pour bien comprendre c'est encore plus simple chez BFMTV Messieurs Sikes et Picot taient des sionistes qui ne le savaient pas:

----------


## Ryu2000

l'instant o Erdogan est devenu une menace pour des Kurdes, Assad est devenu un alli pour l'Occident, donc il n'est pas si horrible que a... Jespre qu'il ne redeviendra pas un ennemi quand l'arme turque aura quitt la Syrie.
Il faut laisser la Syrie tranquille au bout d'un moment, elle a connu la guerre civile  cause des terroristes pendant des annes.

Les mdias disent qu'il y a des groupes islamistes dans le camps de la Turquie :
En Syrie,  lurgence pousse les Kurdes  se tourner vers Assad et la Russie 



> Yoann : Les forces kurdes annoncent que larme turque est renforce par danciens soldats djihadistes. Quelles relations la Turquie entretient-elle avec Daech et les islamistes ?
> Allan Kaval : Ankara soutient, depuis le dbut de la guerre civile syrienne, *plusieurs groupes dopposition trs divers mais qui sont tous marqus par une certaine coloration islamiste*. Ces groupes ont pris les armes *en vue de renverser Bachar Al-Assad*. Avec le renforcement du rgime et lloignement de lhorizon rvolutionnaire, elles sont maintenant des milices suppltives servant lobsession stratgique de la Turquie depuis au moins quatre ans : affaiblir, voire liminer toute influence des forces  dominante kurde dans le nord-est du pays.


Les islamistes sont les ennemis de la Syrie. Tout ceux qui sont contre Assad soutiennent le terrorisme.

Offensive turque : Assad promet de faire face  par tous les moyens lgitimes 



> Bachar el-Assad a soulign que *la Syrie avait rpliqu   l'invasion flagrante  de la Turquie  dans plusieurs endroits, en frappant ses agents et ses terroristes* . Le chef de l'tat s'exprimait en recevant un haut responsable irakien, Faleh al-Fayad, conseiller du Premier ministre irakien pour la scurit nationale.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> Les mdias disent qu'il y a des groupes islamistes dans le camps de la Turquie :


Tu as perfctly  raison c'est un peu "le bordel de Biskra" (Biskra est une belle oasis de l'est algrien et mais aussi une ville garnison des lgionnaires franais)...
Le  dicton " la guerre comme  la guerre" signifie ce qu'il signifie,tous les coups bas sont permis ...
Les turcs  jugeant Assad affaibli et pas assez nergique  ,ont eu la trouille de voir le PKK retouner les kurdes syriens contre eux .
D'ou leur intervention & la propagande contre la menace terroriste "kurde"   ,juge par eux plus dangereuse que la menace terroriste islamiste qu'ils croient matriser...
Pour les turcs la partition est plus dangereuse que l'arrive des islamistes au pouvoir en Turquie ,mais les 2 maux sont des poisons quivalents en mdecine politique...

Malgr que la medecine politique l'as prouv recemment  vif : ltat turc a subi un sisme avec le coup dtat islamiste    foment par Abdallah Gullin rfugi aux USA ,puisque le grand Turc Erdogan , a t jug moins royaliste que le Roi Gullin, & a failli avaler son bulletin de naissance...

Un pied noir maltais nous a laiss un adage  en arabe dialectal algrien,certains pieds noirs le parlent mieux que les algriens avec un accent arabe plus que parfait:"ma trabiche matchachou ould el hnach" (nlve pas le muchachaou fils de serpent)...
Les pauvres turcs ont jou  au jeu de "ould el hnach" c..d ils ont lev l'hydre islamiste qui a tt leur sein ,s'est fortifie et s'est retourn contre eux faute d'une proie suffisante .
Mais ils n'ont pas tir toutes les consquences de cette situation malgr le coup dtat,c'est pour cela que je les traite de nafs politicards...

Le tsar Putin lui ?plus opportuniste & rus comme un "asiate" ,car les Russes sont fins connaisseurs du Moyen Orient , a suggr probablement   lne Assad de manier les kurdes syriens contre les vises imprialistes du Grand Turc , jug comme tant le fauteur de trouble majeur dans le conflit syrien,qui menace les derniers intrts russes au Moyen Orient...
Malgr une vidence qui crve les yeux: les mercenaires islamistes ne psent pas lourd face aux maquisard kurdes qui sont habiles dans l'art de la gurilla....
Erdogan s'il est toujours l ruinera la Turquie... 

Dans tout ce conflit qui se droule dans des territoires arabes ,il faut aussi remarquer que ceux-ci sont des comparses comme dans une pice de thtre...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les turcs  jugeant Assad affaibli et pas assez nergique


Heureusement qu'il est pote avec la Russie et l'Iran, mais a reste impressionnant qu'il soit toujours l aujourd'hui.
Flicitations  Bashar al-Assad  ::king:: 
Grce  lui la Syrie n'est pas tomb aux mains des terroristes, comme c'est un peu prs le cas en Libye.
Si Assad tombe ce sera le chaos en Syrie comme c'est le chaos en Libye.

La Syrie fait parti des derniers pays qui rsistent  l'imprialisme US. Il n'y a pas des masses de pays qui ne sont pas totalement soumis aux USA, en gros c'est : Chine, Russie, Iran, Syrie, Venezuela.
L'Arabie Saoudite, l'Europe, l'Amrique du Sud, le Japon, etc, suivent les ordres US.
Les USA veulent diriger un monde unipolaire ou comme disait Mitterand :



> Oui, ils sont trs durs les Amricains, ils sont voraces, *ils veulent un pouvoir sans partage sur le monde*.


Bon a c'est un peu calm avec Trump, mais il ne dcide pas de tout (et au mieux il ne fera que 8 ans).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> ltat turc a subi un sisme avec le coup dtat islamiste


a, c'est la propagande d'Erdogan, qui lui a permit de crer une dictature avec musellement de l'opposition, suppression de la libert de la presse et augmentation de ses pouvoirs.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Jon Shannow
> a, c'est la propagande d'Erdogan, qui lui a permit de crer une dictature avec musellement de l'opposition, suppression de la libert de la presse et augmentation de ses pouvoirs.


Tu peux nier un fait : Erdogan a chapp  un attentat arm de la part d'une aile de l'arme turque ,mme si elle  n'est pas islamiste et qu'Abdallah Gulin ne soit qu'un vulgaire et innocent opposant ...
Mais le fait est irrfutable,ttu comme une tte de turc , cela est suffisant , suivi d'une purge de l'arme  et il est la consquence de la crise syrienne ,selon moi..
Meme  si toi,tu expliques tout par la personne d'un individu ,une espce de dmiurge...
Comme si la disparition d'Erdogan aurait la facult de rsoudre le conflit syrien...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tu peux nier un fait : Erdogan a chapp  un attentat arm de la part d'une aile de l'arme turque ,mme si elle  n'est pas islamiste et qu'Abdallah Gulin ne soit qu'un vulgaire et innocent opposant ...
> Mais le fait est irrfutable,ttu comme une tte de turc , cela est suffisant , suivi d'une purge de l'arme  et il est la consquence de la crise syrienne ,selon moi..


Heu ! Qu'Erdogan ait chapp  un attentat, comme tu le dis, c'est un fait. Mais, rien ne dit que cet attentat n'ait pas t commandit par ... Erdogan lui mme, afin de justifier tout le reste. Ce ne serait ni le premier, ni le dernier  utiliser ce genre de stratagme.

Que ce soit une consquence de la crise syrienne, c'est effectivement possible. Erdogan ayant peur que les Kurdes, devenus allis des occidentaux dans la lutte contre DAESH en Syrie et en Irak, ne revendiquent ultrieurement un tat kurde qui empiterait sur un morceau de la Turquie... Pour Erdogan, les kurdes sont des terroristes qui lui permettent de balancer les droits de l'Homme, les liberts de la presse et les liberts individuelles  la poubelle. Que ces kurdes deviennent des gens respectables aux yeux de la communaut internationale, ne faisait pas vraiment parti de son programme ! Donc, on se fait victime d'un attentat, on pointe du doigt les terroristes kurdes, et on purge tranquillement.




> Meme  si toi,tu expliques tout par la personne d'un individu ,une espce de dmiurge...
> Comme si la disparition d'Erdogan aurait la facult de rsoudre le conflit syrien...


Je n'ai jamais dit que la disparition d'Erdogan pourrait rsoudre le conflit syrien. L'actuel conflit n'est plus syrien mais turco-kurde. Et ce ne sont pas les kurdes les belligrants.

----------


## Ryu2000

a devrait aller pour les Kurdes de Syrie.
Syrie : Vladimir Poutine se porte garant du retrait des forces kurdes  la frontire turque



> Lches par les Etats-Unis, leur principal partenaire dans la lutte contre lorganisation Etat islamique (EI), *les forces kurdes syriennes se sont entendues avec Moscou et Damas pour viter dtre massacres par les Turcs* et leurs affids syriens connus pour leurs exactions, pillages, excutions sommaires, enlvements contre ranon.
> 
> Pour contrer lavance turque, larme de Bachar Al-Assad et la police militaire russe ont occup les territoires tout juste vacus par les forces amricaines. Laccord de Sotchi vient renforcer cet attelage.


La Turquie annonce ne "pas avoir besoin" de reprendre son offensive en Syrie



> La dclaration d'Ankara intervient alors que les prsidents russe Vladimir Poutine et turc Recep Tayyip Erdogan se sont entendus, mardi, sur un contrle de la frontire turco-syrienne.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> La Turquie annonce ne "pas avoir besoin" de reprendre son offensive en Syrie


L'equilibre geopolitique "moyen oriental" des etnies reprend ses droits,dommage qu'il y ait eu autant de morts (300  400 milles morts) pour rien car on revient  la situation prevalant avant 2011 : chacun ses "kurdes".
Ertokhan  garde ses "mauvais kurdes".
Assad ses "bons kurdes" prt  tre lchs sur Ertokhan
lIrak millnaire ou pullulent les sectes religieuses  ses "kurdes dissidents"...

Le  clbre  gnral arabe El Hajjaj charg  de pacifier la province omeyyade  d'Irak ou svissait constamment des troubles  religieux  est rest clbre chez les arabes en commenant sa  campagne par ces paroles    :
"YA AHL  EL IRAK YA AHL ENNIFAK, TABATI EROU'OUSSOU  OUA  HANNA KATFOUHA"(o gens de lIrak , o gens  machiavliques , les ttes sont mures ,c'est le temps de les cueillir"

----------


## Ryu2000

Les kurdes sont un peu une force de dstabilisation, ils sont en Syrie, Irak, Iran, Turquie et parfois ils posent problme. (en plus ils sont toujours soutenu par l'occident)
Ils devraient peut-tre s'intgrer, devenir Syriens, Irakiens, Iraniens, Turques.
C'est un peu bizarre une communaut dans plusieurs pays... (en France c'est plus simple :  La Rpublique ne reconnat pas des communauts mais des citoyens gaux .)
Apparemment l'Iran et l'Irak reconnaissent une rgion "Kurdistan".

----------


## BenoitM

> Les kurdes sont un peu une force de dstabilisation, ils sont en Syrie, Irak, Iran, Turquie et parfois ils posent problme. (en plus ils sont toujours soutenu par l'occident)


Tellement soutenu qu'on leur a promis un tat mais qu'on l jamais fait
Tellement soutenu qu'on a mis le PKK sur la liste des organisation terroriste

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> en France c'est plus simple :  La Rpublique ne reconnat pas des communauts mais des citoyens gaux .)


L'Empire romain le faisait dj en son temps...
Le citoyen n'est pas une invention de la France mais cache une  logique impriale d'un Etat...
Il n' y a pas seulement 50 ans les africains les jaunes du Mekong et prsentement les papouasiens taient dclars citoyens franais sans autre forme de procs mme si culturellement, socialement , conomiquement et juridiquement  sans parler de la couleur noire,jaune et rose,ils n'ont rien  voir avec un franais Picard ou Gascon..  

Le "citoyen" contemporain est pire :car cette fiction juridique  d'empire a t pousse  lextrme puisque toi et moi pouvons tre gaux thoriquement en droit sans ltre dans la ralit: je peux tre instruit  gogo, riche et parler plusieurs langue ,tre dput pour te reprsenter mme si je connais mal tes volonts  
Et toi ignare,pauvre, un pauvre que personne n 'coute et en plus l'emporter sur toi devant un magistrat de cet etat, meme  tort...

L'existence  d'une telle socit capitaliste "fragmente" a dj t signale par les socialistes au 19 ieme sicle(Proudhon,Marx ,etc...) et elle est toujours d'actualit...
Nier une chose ne lempche pas d'exister ,la lacit n'as pas limin les cathos ,les juifs, les corses , les bretons, les basques.



> BenoitM.
> Tellement soutenu qu'on leur a promis un tat mais qu'on l jamais fait
> Tellement soutenu qu'on a mis le PKK sur la liste des organisation terroriste


Perfectly  comme les basques,les corses  ou les irlandais d'Ulster,silence l'empire rgne en dnonant ses dfauts chez les autres !!!

----------


## Ryu2000

> Nier une chose ne lempche pas d'exister ,la lacit n'as pas limin les cathos ,les juifs, les corses , les bretons, les basques.


Ouais mais c'est le fait d'tre franais qui passe avant tous les autres.
Quelqu'un n'est pas "juif Franais" il est "Franais" et si il veut il peut dire qu'il est d'obdience juive ou je sais pas quoi.
La France ne reconnait pas les communauts, normalement il n'y a pas de traitement de faveur.
 La Rpublique ne reconnat pas des communauts mais des citoyens gaux .

On s'en fout que tu sois catholique, athe ou musulman, ce qui compte c'est d'tre Franais avant tout.

----------


## Ryu2000

Erdogan menace l'UE d'"ouvrir les portes" aux migrants "quand l'heure sera venue"



> Vous avez de largent, vous tes forts. Mais... Le prsident turc Recep Tayyip Erdogan a raill ce jeudi 24 octobre lUnion europenne, proccupe  lide dun nouvel afflux de migrants syriens depuis la Turquie, ajoutant quil ouvrirait les portes quand lheure sera venue. Lorsque je dis quon va ouvrir les portes (aux migrants), cest le branle-bas de combat, sest gauss le prsident turc lors dun discours  Ankara. Ne vous en faites pas, quand lheure sera venue, ces portes souvriront, a-t-il lanc.
> 
> Vous avez de largent, vous tes forts. Mais quand 100 ou 200 personnes gagnent la Grce par la mer, vous tlphonez tout de suite pour dire, 100 personnes sont arrives sur les les, a dit le responsable.


L'UE va dj trs mal, ce sera pire quand ces 3,6 millions de migrants vont arriver...
Il faut que la paix revienne en Syrie pour que les migrants puissent rentrer chez eux.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> La France ne reconnait pas les communauts, normalement il n'y a pas de traitement de faveur.
>  La Rpublique ne reconnat pas des communauts mais des citoyens gaux .


Si,si il y a un traitement de faveur que ton cerveau format ne  pige pas : le citoyen doit exhiber  sa fidlit   (jus solis ou jus sanguinis) ,voire avec ostentation (bicorne rpublicain du temps de la Rvolution)  l'Etat parce que l' ETAT rgne par ses faveurs...
Comme le grand  Roi Louis XIV.
Si  je  sjourne 100 ans en France  lhtel comme voyageur de commerce je doute fort d'obtenir la nationalit..
La lgion d'honneur avec grade de chevalier n'est pas donn gratos ,elle est octroye aux prfets,etc....
Les romains octroyaient le grade de citoyen au lgionnaire tranger qui a dfendu vaillamment la Rpublique qui a fini en Empire avec un consul dictateur affubl du titre d'Empereur








> Ryu2000
> Vous avez de largent, vous tes forts. Mais... Le prsident turc Recep Tayyip Erdogan a raill ce jeudi 24 octobre lUnion europenne, proccupe  lide dun nouvel afflux de migrants syriens depuis la Turquie, ajoutant quil ouvrirait les portes quand lheure sera venue.


Ertokhan est un turc  et son il globuleux reptilien est exerc  voir l'argent mme derrire les montagnes ...
Tous les moyens sont bons (aide OTAN,soutien UE financier pour adhsion etc... )pour l'extorquer  ses propritaires (UE) y compris le chantage..
Il est pass dans  ce genre de marchandage...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si,si il y a un traitement de faveur


Tous les citoyens franais sont gaux en principe.
a veut dire qu'aucune communaut n'est suprieure  une autre.
Si le protocole est respect le gouvernement n'est pas plus sympa avec les juifs qu'avec les catholiques ou les musulmans. (bon en pratique a ne fonctionne pas, par exemple : si ta photo est sur le mur des cons du syndicat de la magistrature, la justice peut tre moins sympa avec toi, d'une certains faon t'es un sous citoyen si le syndicat de la magistrature ne t'aime pas)
Bref les Kurdes ne semblent pas vouloir s'intgrer en Iran, Irak, Turquie, Syrie.




> Ertokhan


Recep Tayyip Erdogan est trs sympa de s'occuper d'autant de migrants. (bon au final c'est une stratgie pour pouvoir faire du chantage  l'UE, mais quand mme)
C'est impressionnant que la Turquie puisse grer autant de migrants alors que l'UE est terroris  l'ide que ces millions de migrants soient largu chez elle.
L'Allemagne a accueilli plein de migrants et Merkel a perdu en popularit.
Merkel a mal gr les migrants :
Accueil des migrants : Angela Merkel fait son mea culpa



> DESAVEU - Le mcontentement grandit en Allemagne sur la politique migratoire d'Angela Merkel. Son parti, la CDU, a enregistr dimanche un nouveau revers lectoral  Berlin. Du coup, *la chancelire allemande fait marche arrire. Elle a reconnu ce lundi une imprparation dans l'accueil des migrants.*


La solution c'est d'aider la Syrie a se refaire et les migrants pourront tranquillement rentrez chez eux  :8-):  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

Erdogan veut encore foutre la merde en Syrie :
Erdogan brandit la menace dune offensive militaire, la Russie monte au crneau



> Le prsident turc Recep Tayyip Erdogan sest attir une mise en garde immdiate de Moscou aprs avoir menac de lancer rapidement une offensive militaire contre les forces syriennes dans la rgion dIdleb.


Ds qu'un problme est rgl un autre arrive...
Vivement que la paix revienne totalement en Syrie.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ertokhan est un turc  et son il globuleux reptilien est exerc  voir l'argent mme derrire les montagnes ...
> Tous les moyens sont bons (aide OTAN,soutien UE financier pour adhsion etc... )pour l'extorquer  ses propritaires (UE) y compris le chantage..
> Il est pass dans  ce genre de marchandage...


Reconnaissons que l'Amrique ne facilite pas la vie des banques turques et par consquence celle du roi des ottomans depuis qu'il a survcu  ce vrai faux, ou ce faux vrai, coup d'tat. Mais promis, jur, crach, l'Amrique n'y est pour rien.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Erdogan veut encore foutre la merde en Syrie :
> Erdogan brandit la menace dune offensive militaire, la Russie monte au crneau
> 
> Ds qu'un problme est rgl un autre arrive...
> Vivement que la paix revienne totalement en Syrie.


Ertokhan  a "lch les chiens mchants" migrants.
L'enjeu est de taille pour lui  : obtenir des subsides (contraindre l'UE  payer "son" tribut financier)  en agitant  ses 2 menaces : la guerre avec la Russie et l'invasion des "chiens migrants".
 me rappelle la travers du limes du Rhin par les germains avec Arioviste et les Sugambres qui traversent le Rhin  la nage pour piller la Picardie romaine.
Csar a  eu de vraies sueurs froides .

----------


## Ryu2000

Ouais, en ce moment Erdogan est en train de dire  l'UE "aider moi  renverser le gouvernement Syrien sinon je lche les migrants".
La Turquie mne une offensive contre les forces d'al-Assad, deux avions syriens abattus



> *En qute d'appui occidental*, le prsident turc Recep Tayyip Erdogan a en effet ouvert les portes de l'Europe aux migrants, qui, par milliers, femmes et enfants compris, affluaient dimanche en coupant  travers champs en direction de la frontire avec la Grce. 
> Proccupe, l'Union europenne a annonc une "runion extraordinaire" de ses ministres des Affaires trangres cette semaine pour discuter de l'aggravation de la situation  Idleb. 
> Dimanche, plusieurs milliers de personnes continuaient d'affluer au point de passage de Pazarkule (Kastanies, ct grec), selon l'AFP. Plusieurs canots pneumatiques transportant des migrants sont arrivs sur les les gennes de Lesbos, Chios et Samos. 
> Des affrontements ont de nouveau clat entre policiers grecs faisant usage de gaz lacrymogne et de canons  eau pour repousser *les migrants dont certains jetaient des pierres*. Et sur l'le de Lesbos des habitants ont incendi un ancien centre d'accueil pour migrants, qui tait inutilis. 
> Samedi soir, les Nations unies avaient chiffr  13 000 le nombre de migrants masss le long de la frontire entre la Turquie et la Grce.


Si la Turquie voulait vraiment que la paix revienne en Syrie afin d'viter des flux migratoire il suffirait qu'elle retire son arme de l-bas...

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ouais, en ce moment Erdogan est en train de dire  l'UE "aider moi  renverser le gouvernement Syrien sinon je lche les migrants".
> La Turquie mne une offensive contre les forces d'al-Assad, deux avions syriens abattus
> 
> Si la Turquie voulait vraiment que la paix revienne en Syrie afin d'viter des flux migratoire il suffirait qu'elle retire son arme de l-bas...


Mais non,mais non t'as rien saisi  son jeu de matre chanteur.
Renverser le rgime d'Assad appuy par Poutine ,mme les USA et l'UE ont renonc.
Reste les djihadistes  qui ont t  entrans,engraisss et arms par Erthokhan , qui sont des _htes encombrants_en Syrie et  fortiori en Turquie .

Vu que le torchon brle entre Putin et son acolyte turc,la menace d' Ertokhan de lcher les "chiens mchants" comporte en filigrane le retour des terroristes en UE, car les djihadistes se recrutent dans les camps de rfugis sans compter les transfuges d'origine europenne.
Gare aux attentats  ,si les Sugrambres turcs franchissent ,non d'un chien, non le fleuve du Rhin mais carrment une mer ,la mer de Marmara.

----------


## Ryu2000

Tiens c'est marrant avant les mdias ne parlaient que de gentils rebelle syriens  ::ange::  qui luttaient contre la mchante arme Syrienne  ::evil::  et l on entend parler de mercenaires syriens :
"Ce ne sont pas des hommes mais des combattants drogus" : dans le Haut-Karabakh, les soldats armniens dnoncent la prsence de mercenaires syriens

Est-ce que la guerre en Syrie est termine ? Est-ce que le gouvernement et l'arme syrienne ont enfin russi  repousser les terroristes (ce sont des mercenaires financ par des puissances extrieures que les ennemis de la Syrie appelaient "rebelles") ?
Des terroristes ont passs des annes  dtruire le pays, j'espre que la paix est enfin revenu l-bas.

Il semblerait que les terroristes aient perdus :
Bachar el-Assad voque lavenir de la prsence militaire russe en Syrie aprs la dfaite de Daech



> La Russie jouera un [] rle au niveau mondial en exhortant la communaut internationale et les diffrents pays  appliquer le droit international, a dclar Bachar el-Assad  la chane de tlvision russe Zvezda, voquant lavenir de la prsence militaire russe dans son pays *aprs la dfaite totale de Daech*.

----------


## BenoitM

> Tiens c'est marrant avant les mdias ne parlaient que de gentils rebelle syriens  qui luttaient contre la mchante arme Syrienne  et l on entend parler de mercenaires syriens :
> "Ce ne sont pas des hommes mais des combattants drogus" : dans le Haut-Karabakh, les soldats armniens dnoncent la prsence de mercenaires syriens


Faudrait quand mme un jour que tu apprennes  lire...
Parce que moi j'ai entendu parler dans les mdias de la coalition anti-Daesh. Que des avions de la coalition bombardaient les positions de Daesh et pas le gouvernement Syrien.  ::roll::

----------


## MABROUKI

> Tiens c'est marrant avant les mdias ne parlaient que de gentils rebelle syriens  qui luttaient contre la mchante arme Syrienne  et l on entend parler de mercenaires syriens :
> "Ce ne sont pas des hommes mais des combattants drogus" : dans le Haut-Karabakh, les soldats armniens dnoncent la prsence de mercenaires syriens
> 
> Est-ce que la guerre en Syrie est termine ? Est-ce que le gouvernement et l'arme syrienne ont enfin russi  repousser les terroristes (ce sont des mercenaires financ par des puissances extrieures que les ennemis de la Syrie appelaient "rebelles") ?
> Des terroristes ont passs des annes  dtruire le pays, j'espre que la paix est enfin revenu l-bas.
> 
> Il semblerait que les terroristes aient perdus :
> Bachar el-Assad voque lavenir de la prsence militaire russe en Syrie aprs la dfaite de Daech


La base des bases :
1/un mercenaire  ou un lgionnaire c'est quelqu'un ,depuis que Rome existe ,qui vend sa peau pour un euro,un dollar ,voire une livre turque "trou".
2/ Las ou on meurt  volont ,ou la mort rode  un mercenaire est le bienvenu.
3/ Les  mercenaires deviennent encombrants  tous gards quand il n' y a pas de  guerre ,et il est de bonne politique pour l'tat recruteur de les recycler l ou la faucheuse rode. 
Morale machivelique :comme disait un vieux colon de chez moi en dialectal algrien "ma trebiche ,machachou ould lehnach"(n'lves jamais le muchacho fils du serpent).
La guerre de Syrie  est bien termine ,comme la bataille par puisement des (etats) & individus combattants .

Mais la GUERRE , ce Janus ,renait ailleurs plus revigore qu'avant :au Yemen,en Somalie,au Krabagh , dans de futurs endroits imprevisibles !
La  guerre fait partie  du sort de l'humanit depuis qu'elle existe !!!
Un monde  sans guerre est une illusion pure & simple ,ce serait une sorte de savane sans predateurs ,insipide !!!

----------


## Shelley1

est devenu une ralit

----------


## Ryu2000

Avec Biden le bordel recommence :
US carries out air strikes in Syria targeting Iranian backed militias

----------


## BenoitM

> Avec Biden le bordel recommence :
> US carries out air strikes in Syria targeting Iranian backed militias


Euh Recommence?  ::weird::  il n'a jamais arrter  ::):

----------


## Ryu2000

Avec le retour des USA la situation risque de s'aggraver, les terroristes vont rcuprer des armes.
Trump avait demander  la CIA d'arrter d'aider les terroristes :
La CIA met fin  son soutien aux rebelles syriens

Il n'aura pas perdu le temps le type :
Les Etats-Unis mnent des frappes en Syrie, premire opration militaire sous lre Biden

----------

